# ** 190 visa grant / lodge 2020 **



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

For all those just missed in 2019 and expecting in 2020


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

NSW subclass 190, Lodged in Nov 7, I am waiting for grant!


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello,
I have just changed my phone from Android to iOS and inam unable to find expat forum on appstore so somebody can someone please help how can I install expat forum app on my iPhone.

Thanks


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Lodge 13/8, first CO contact on 5/11, responded to CO on 18/11.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks like only 3 to 4 applicants are left from April 2019 month.🙄

Lodgement April 16th.
Waiting (No Co contact or grant)


----------



## ankush23 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone
I am new to this thread, I am applying for 261313 with 75 points after state sponsorship.
I am offshore and understood that NSW has additional criteria which allows only onshore people to get under 190 quota.
Could you please suggest which state I can focus on now?
Thanks


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Graphic Designer – ANZSCO 232411
Sponsor state: NSW
Visa lodged on October 2019.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

ankush23 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am new to this thread, I am applying for 261313 with 75 points after state sponsorship.
> I am offshore and understood that NSW has additional criteria which allows only onshore people to get under 190 quota.
> Could you please suggest which state I can focus on now?
> Thanks


Depends on assessment and job experience. Victoria is looking for people but requires 3 years of jobs experience on approved assessment.


----------



## ankush23 (Nov 30, 2016)

veshi said:


> ankush23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone
> ...


Thanks Veshi.


----------



## Apoorvbhatt (Dec 29, 2019)

Even i am waiting for my turn. Lodged may 12th. No co contact no development.


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi, we have got CO contact on 9 dec, CO asked for form 80 and newborn birth certificate to generate hapid for merdical. We have provided Birth certificate and passport. Got the bridging visa for child. But have not issued hapid for medical. We have not heard anything after that. Please suggest how long they take..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Regara said:


> Hi, we have got CO contact on 9 dec, CO asked for form 80 and newborn birth certificate to generate hapid for merdical. We have provided Birth certificate and passport. Got the bridging visa for child. But have not issued hapid for medical. We have not heard anything after that. Please suggest how long they take..


Send them a reminder 
[email protected]
[email protected]

cheers


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

Thank you..


NB said:


> Regara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, we have got CO contact on 9 dec, CO asked for form 80 and newborn birth certificate to generate hapid for merdical. We have provided Birth certificate and passport. Got the bridging visa for child. But have not issued hapid for medical. We have not heard anything after that. Please suggest how long they take..
> ...


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

vgopal470 said:


> Sydneykar said:
> 
> 
> > It seems submitting feedback doesn't help expedite the process
> ...


It's 261312


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> It seems submitting feedback doesn't help expedite the process  .
> 
> Completed 9 months of wait, almost two months after responding to the CO, one month of feeling hopeless, and one week after submitting feedback.
> 
> ...


At least you got contacted. I completed 9 months without any contact.
All Australia experience only.
Dont know whats happening. 

261313
190 NSW
06-Apr


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi, the email ids you have mentioned doesn’t work. Please check there is any error..

QUOTE=Regara;15022184]Thank you..


NB said:


> Regara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, we have got CO contact on 9 dec, CO asked for form 80 and newborn birth certificate to generate hapid for merdical. We have provided Birth certificate and passport. Got the bridging visa for child. But have not issued hapid for medical. We have not heard anything after that. Please suggest how long they take..
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Can an admin close of the 2019 thread


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> At least you got contacted. I completed 9 months without any contact.
> All Australia experience only.
> Dont know whats happening.
> 
> ...


I can understand your situation, and fully agree that we should at least know what's happening. There must be some way by which the department can hide sensitive information while showing applicants where their application is stuck. Australian companies are providing these kinds of solutions to many other countries in the world, but this a classic example of 'darkness under the lamp'.
Have you ever submitted a feedback? If yes, what was the response like?


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

I dont see any NSW 2613 movement since holidays. is anyone getting responses from immi. If my employer is sending me back to india from australia, how does this scenario effect my 190 processing. what all should I update with Immi. I am afraid that my employer is not going bring me back to australia in which case my work visa , along with bridging will be cancelled.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

vgopal470 said:


> I dont see any NSW 2613 movement since holidays. is anyone getting responses from immi. If my employer is sending me back to india from australia, how does this scenario effect my 190 processing. what all should I update with Immi. I am afraid that my employer is not going bring me back to australia in which case my work visa , along with bridging will be cancelled.


I would suggest you to apply for BVB before you leave. this way you will have something to stick on to.

Cheers


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> I would suggest you to apply for BVB before you leave. this way you will have something to stick on to.
> 
> Cheers


but my work visa is valid for two more years. does BVB help me in anyway? and work visa will be cancelled if i am not australia back in 3 months.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Same here no Co contact or grant. Seems like they paused 190 for a while .

Lodgement 16th April


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hello Experts,
Two months back I got s46 for employers evidence and I provided a Statutory Declaration from my employer about the period of work I am claiming, but now again after 2 months ask for medical, AFP, super and bank statements , notice of assessment , but my employer hasn’t paid 7 months super from 3 and half year, 
What shouldn’t I do now, should I explain submit what ever statements I have or just leave the super and attach all other documents.

Plz suggest, thanks


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Seen few grants for 190 VIC for nursing and engineering today through agents fb pages.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

With the Grace of Allah Almighty, i got grant with family of 05, today, 
Lodged 05-Feb-2019, Granted 14-Jan-2020, IED : 14-Jan-2021
CPM: 133111 , Points 60+5

Special Thanks to All Seniors ( NB - A Silent and Attitude dude but in conversation only - straightforward and precise in statements - thanks buddy) - NB quote is 100 % true that Grant will come on its own time so be patient, i sent 01 Suggestion, 03 Complaints feedback but nothing happened and when i left hope. Allah granted on right time. Thanks and Good Luck to All.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats!!!



sahir01 said:


> With the Grace of Allah Almighty, i got grant with family of 05, today,
> Lodged 05-Feb-2019, Granted 14-Jan-2020, IED : 14-Jan-2021
> CPM: 133111 , Points 60+5
> 
> Special Thanks to All Seniors ( NB - A Silent and Attitude dude but in conversation only - straightforward and precise in statements - thanks buddy) - NB quote is 100 % true that Grant will come on its own time so be patient, i sent 01 Suggestion, 03 Complaints feedback but nothing happened and when i left hope. Allah granted on right time. Thanks and Good Luck to All.


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

sahir01 said:


> With the Grace of Allah Almighty, i got grant with family of 05, today,
> Lodged 05-Feb-2019, Granted 14-Jan-2020, IED : 14-Jan-2021
> CPM: 133111 , Points 60+5
> 
> Special Thanks to All Seniors ( NB - A Silent and Attitude dude but in conversation only - straightforward and precise in statements - thanks buddy) - NB quote is 100 % true that Grant will come on its own time so be patient, i sent 01 Suggestion, 03 Complaints feedback but nothing happened and when i left hope. Allah granted on right time. Thanks and Good Luck to All.


Congratulations, you brought a ray of hope to me. Could we please know if there was any CO contact? If yes, for what?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

sahir01 said:


> With the Grace of Allah Almighty, i got grant with family of 05, today,
> Lodged 05-Feb-2019, Granted 14-Jan-2020, IED : 14-Jan-2021
> CPM: 133111 , Points 60+5
> 
> Special Thanks to All Seniors ( NB - A Silent and Attitude dude but in conversation only - straightforward and precise in statements - thanks buddy) - NB quote is 100 % true that Grant will come on its own time so be patient, i sent 01 Suggestion, 03 Complaints feedback but nothing happened and when i left hope. Allah granted on right time. Thanks and Good Luck to All.


Congratulations...and good luck!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sahir01 said:


> With the Grace of Allah Almighty, i got grant with family of 05, today,
> Lodged 05-Feb-2019, Granted 14-Jan-2020, IED : 14-Jan-2021
> CPM: 133111 , Points 60+5
> 
> Special Thanks to All Seniors ( NB - A Silent and Attitude dude but in conversation only - straightforward and precise in statements - thanks buddy) - NB quote is 100 % true that Grant will come on its own time so be patient, i sent 01 Suggestion, 03 Complaints feedback but nothing happened and when i left hope. Allah granted on right time. Thanks and Good Luck to All.


Congratulations man. Good luck with prepping now. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

No CO Contact nothing, no hint no news. just wake up and got emails.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

sahir01 said:


> With the Grace of Allah Almighty, i got grant with family of 05, today,
> Lodged 05-Feb-2019, Granted 14-Jan-2020, IED : 14-Jan-2021
> CPM: 133111 , Points 60+5
> 
> Special Thanks to All Seniors ( NB - A Silent and Attitude dude but in conversation only - straightforward and precise in statements - thanks buddy) - NB quote is 100 % true that Grant will come on its own time so be patient, i sent 01 Suggestion, 03 Complaints feedback but nothing happened and when i left hope. Allah granted on right time. Thanks and Good Luck to All.


Many many congrats to you and your family. May Allah sa make your transition easy. Really glad things have finally started to move . Hoping for speedy grants to all of us!


Ma


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> It seems submitting feedback doesn't help expedite the process  .
> 
> Completed 9 months of wait, almost two months after responding to the CO, one month of feeling hopeless, and one week after submitting feedback.
> 
> ...



Same timelines for me too.. I guess only applicants from March-April are still awaiting grants..!!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> With the Grace of Allah Almighty, i got grant with family of 05, today,
> Lodged 05-Feb-2019, Granted 14-Jan-2020, IED : 14-Jan-2021
> CPM: 133111 , Points 60+5
> 
> Special Thanks to All Seniors ( NB - A Silent and Attitude dude but in conversation only - straightforward and precise in statements - thanks buddy) - NB quote is 100 % true that Grant will come on its own time so be patient, i sent 01 Suggestion, 03 Complaints feedback but nothing happened and when i left hope. Allah granted on right time. Thanks and Good Luck to All.


Many Congratulations..


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

falcon77 said:


> Same timelines for me too.. I guess only applicants from March-April are still awaiting grants..!!


Few are waiting from Nov 2018 as well with or without CO contact. Reason for delay - unknown.


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank you God! It's my pleasure to inform you that I received the golden email today! Truly, it's the best feeling in the world when your 4 years of incredible hard work is finally rewarded!

I want to give my thanks to everyone in this forum, and hope that your efforts will also be rewarded soon! (if not already), my details:

221111 General Accountant
190 QLD pre-invited: 14/09/2019
State Nomination: 17/09/2019
Visa Lodged: 25/09/2019
Visa Granted: 14/01/2020


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

Dear friends, happy to let you know that my 190 visa was granted today. It's a fantastic feeling after so much efforts. Thanks you all in this forum for the help and patience in replying to questions and comments. My details:

Mining Engineer (excluding Petroleum) - 233611
190 NSW pre-invited: 21/08/2019
State Nomination: 04/09/2019
Visa Lodged: 24/09/2019
CO comment: 21/10/2019
Replied to comment: 21/10/2019
Visa Granted: 14/01/2020


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

falcon77 said:


> Sydneykar said:
> 
> 
> > It seems submitting feedback doesn't help expedite the process
> ...


Thanks for notifying. Please keep me posted if get to know anything.


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

AT61 said:


> Dear friends, happy to let you know that my 190 visa was granted today. It's a fantastic feeling after so much efforts. Thanks you all in this forum for the help and patience in replying to questions and comments. My details:
> 
> Mining Engineer (excluding Petroleum) - 233611
> 190 NSW pre-invited: 21/08/2019
> ...


Congratulations... What was the CO contact for?


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Sydneykar said:


> AT61 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friends, happy to let you know that my 190 visa was granted today. It's a fantastic feeling after so much efforts. Thanks you all in this forum for the help and patience in replying to questions and comments. My details:
> ...


Congratulations. Really happy for you😊


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

Great News! We got our PR grant today!

Details below:

Lodged: Aug 1st week 2019
CO contact: Around Nov 2nd week for Hong Kong Police Report
HK police report requires letter from CO and they send directly to Australia. We applied and uploaded receipt around 3rd week of Nov
261312 - Developer programmer (PhD in Machine Learning area)
190 Nomination from Victoria (Husband applied via the program available specifically PhD holders in ICT in Victoria state)
Points 65+5(nomination 5 points) -> managed to get nomination with 65 points because of the PhD program. Let me know if anyone wants more details on this and I will try to give the details we read up on. 
Grant: 14/Jan/2020


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Congratulations to all who got their grants today, on 14th Jan. It seems to be like close to 7 grants today as reported here and Myimmitracker added.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Guys could you please let me know whether anybody has received grant for below criteria.

SOL: 261313
TOTAL POINT+SS: 80
EOI LODGED:24 sep 2018

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> Congratulations... What was the CO contact for?


CO ask for form 1399 and Declaration of service.


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

panne05 said:


> Guys could you please let me know whether anybody has received grant for below criteria.
> 
> SOL: 261313
> TOTAL POINT+SS: 80
> ...


no contact yet lodged on 23-September-2019. which state nomination?


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

vgopal470 said:


> no contact yet lodged on 23-September-2019. which state nomination?


Looks like no grants today


----------



## Luckyismyname (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello, 

AM I the only one who is still waiting since May 2019???????? 

NSW 190 - Accountant 
Lodgement Date: 9th May 2019 
CO Commence Date: 21 November 2019 

NO CO contact or whatsoever....


----------



## Luckyismyname (Jan 15, 2020)

Should I contact them??? It has been over 8 months. URGHHHHHH


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Luckyismyname said:


> Hello,
> 
> AM I the only one who is still waiting since May 2019????????
> 
> ...


----------



## Luckyismyname (Jan 15, 2020)

um.heygau said:


> Luckyismyname said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

um.heygau said:


> Luckyismyname said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

I am also waiting from May but I did saw msgs from others who are waiting from dec 2018 as well so it is easy to guess there are lot of ppl before us are also waiting. I guess more than 50.


QUOTE=Luckyismyname;15024320]


um.heygau said:


> Luckyismyname said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Luckyismyname said:


> Hello,
> 
> AM I the only one who is still waiting since May 2019????????
> 
> ...


Well, I am waiting since March 21st..VIC 190 visa with 70 points including SS.. Almost 10 months now.. I really hope the processing picks up a pace!!


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Luckyismyname said:


> um.heygau said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know there are still 50 more applications from April 2019???
> ...


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

vgopal470 said:


> no contact yet lodged on 23-September-2019. which state nomination?


I have applied for new and Victoria,
Eoi 24 sep 2018.

Are they giving invitation for candidates like me?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

panne05 said:


> vgopal470 said:
> 
> 
> > no contact yet lodged on 23-september-2019. Which state nomination?
> ...


anzsco?


----------



## guru2204 (Aug 29, 2019)

Any timelines for ANZCO 261313 with EOI in Jan 2020 with 90 points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

*Health Assessment*

Hi guys,

Yesterday, my wife has attended to the health assessment, and today, I see this explanation on ImmiAccount with regards to this assessment;

_A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter._

Is it normal or does it mean something wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yesterday, my wife has attended to the health assessment, and today, I see this explanation on ImmiAccount with regards to this assessment;
> 
> ...


This message usually goes away in 2-3 days and you'll get to know whether health exam is ok or some followup checkup is required (if any issues with medical condition of the applicant). All the best!


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Sydneykar said:


> This message usually goes away in 2-3 days and you'll get to know whether health exam is ok or some followup checkup is required (if any issues with medical condition of the applicant). All the best!


Thanks Sydneykar.

As far as I understood, it will turn to "No Action required" if everything is fine. My point is does "No action required" mean there is no problem in health manner?


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> Sydneykar said:
> 
> 
> > This message usually goes away in 2-3 days and you'll get to know whether health exam is ok or some followup checkup is required (if any issues with medical condition of the applicant). All the best!
> ...


Yes, it means no problem.


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

I submitted a feedback 4 days ago. Haven't received any acknowledgment yet. Is this normal?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

falcon77 said:


> I submitted a feedback 4 days ago. Haven't received any acknowledgment yet. Is this normal?


It is..Sometimes they donot even acknowledge. Was it suggestion or complaint ?


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> It is..Sometimes they donot even acknowledge. Was it suggestion or complaint ?


It was a suggestion. It is really annoying to not know the status of the application after CO contact. Acknowledgement, is at the least the department can do.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

falcon77 said:


> It was a suggestion. It is really annoying to not know the status of the application after CO contact. Acknowledgement, is at the least the department can do.


For complaint they do reply. for suggestions, sometimes they do not even acknowledge.
Happened with me too.


----------



## Luckyismyname (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello, 

So should I lodge a complaint with regards to my NSW 190 (lodged on 9th May 2019)??? 

It has been over8 months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Luckyismyname said:


> Hello,
> 
> So should I lodge a complaint with regards to my NSW 190 (lodged on 9th May 2019)???
> 
> It has been over8 months


Only if you want the satisfaction that you tried to do something 
Even if it’s 80 months there is nothing that you can actually do which will help
Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Luckyismyname said:


> Hello,
> 
> So should I lodge a complaint with regards to my NSW 190 (lodged on 9th May 2019)???
> 
> It has been over8 months


It will not be of any use cause you are still within timeline 8-10 months. You will receive standard reply only


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Friends,

Functional English is 4.5 overall score OR
4.5 each score for secondary applicant English requirement to avoid paying $$$ ?


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi Friends,

I lodged 190 NSW visa in sep-2019 (261312) by claiming 1 year Australia experience, I was on 482 visa. Now my employer wants to send me back to india even before my work visa expires. I am sure he is not going to bring me back to australia again. So my work visa will be cancelled along with it , my bridging will also be cancelled . below are my questions
1. going back to india , will it cause any problem to my PR processing?
2. will the cancelled work visa has any effect on PR?
3. what are the things that I should update in the IMMI.


Appreciate your response. thanks in advance


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Guys,

So good to back to expat forum after a long time 

I am planning to apply for NSW 190 visa with 85+5(NSW State Sponsor) for the ANZAC Code 261314 (Software Tester).

NSW 190 points : 85 + 5
ANZAC Code : 261314 (Software Tester)
Location: Living in Sydney for last 6 years

Is there any chance of invite from NSW ?


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

karthickbeta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So good to back to expat forum after a long time
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy,
I dnt think Software Tester is on NSW 190 list, only Victoria has it on its list for which you can apply.


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for your reply but 261314 is currently under NSW 190 Skilled occupation list.


ANZSCO Code	Occupation	Availability	Additional criteria
261314 Software Tester	High Yes


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

karthickbeta said:


> Thanks for your reply but 261314 is currently under NSW 190 Skilled occupation list.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code	Occupation	Availability	Additional criteria
> 261314 Software Tester	High Yes


Oh Yes, My Bad then. Apologies. I just checked, but last i remember from some website that it is only available for Victoria.


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes buddy, l guess last year they included Software Tester 261314


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

vgopal470 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged 190 NSW visa in sep-2019 (261312) by claiming 1 year Australia experience, I was on 482 visa. Now my employer wants to send me back to india even before my work visa expires. I am sure he is not going to bring me back to australia again. So my work visa will be cancelled along with it , my bridging will also be cancelled . below are my questions
> 1. going back to india , will it cause any problem to my PR processing?
> ...


can someone please comment on this


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

vgopal470 said:


> can someone please comment on this


Hi,

Your prior visa (482 or whatever) will be cancelled but you can jump on the bridge visa before leaving AU. Bridge visa will be available once your current visa is cancelled. For example, I am in AU, and I am holding a student visa. I have also lodged my app for 190, and even if I leave the uni and I can transfer on the bridge visa.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

I think you don't know a condition of briding visa. It will only be active if you current visa expires not cancelled. If by anychance your visa get cancelled, your bridging also gets cancelled and if you need to stay in Oz you must apply other bridging visa i.e. either C or E in both case you will not have any working rights and you can't leave Oz.




Onurakis said:


> vgopal470 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone please comment on this
> ...


----------



## Luckylady33 (Jan 8, 2020)

190 VISA GRANTED!! Started the process 2 years ago in Jan 2018. We lodged our 190 QLD visa 1 year & 1 week ago and this morning we finally had the email to say it’s been granted! Me & my fiancé, offshore from the UK. I’m a critical care nurse & we sorted out registering with AHPRA first. We had co contact for the visa in July for further employment evidence & heard nothing else until today. It’s been such a long wait & there were a lot of tears this morning! For those that have been waiting as long as us just hang in there as best you can, we know how difficult it is, good luck to you all x


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Luckylady33 said:


> 190 VISA GRANTED!! Started the process 2 years ago in Jan 2018. We lodged our 190 QLD visa 1 year & 1 week ago and this morning we finally had the email to say it’s been granted! Me & my fiancé, offshore from the UK. I’m a critical care nurse & we sorted out registering with AHPRA first. We had co contact for the visa in July for further employment evidence & heard nothing else until today. It’s been such a long wait & there were a lot of tears this morning! For those that have been waiting as long as us just hang in there as best you can, we know how difficult it is, good luck to you all x


Congratulations! Your patience is praiseworthy!!!!


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Luckylady33 said:


> 190 VISA GRANTED!! Started the process 2 years ago in Jan 2018. We lodged our 190 QLD visa 1 year & 1 week ago and this morning we finally had the email to say it’s been granted! Me & my fiancé, offshore from the UK. I’m a critical care nurse & we sorted out registering with AHPRA first. We had co contact for the visa in July for further employment evidence & heard nothing else until today. It’s been such a long wait & there were a lot of tears this morning! For those that have been waiting as long as us just hang in there as best you can, we know how difficult it is, good luck to you all x


Many many congrats to you and your family! And thanks so much for your good wishes.. Two months from now it's going to be one year for me too!!


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

Luckylady33 said:


> 190 VISA GRANTED!! Started the process 2 years ago in Jan 2018. We lodged our 190 QLD visa 1 year & 1 week ago and this morning we finally had the email to say it’s been granted! Me & my fiancé, offshore from the UK. I’m a critical care nurse & we sorted out registering with AHPRA first. We had co contact for the visa in July for further employment evidence & heard nothing else until today. It’s been such a long wait & there were a lot of tears this morning! For those that have been waiting as long as us just hang in there as best you can, we know how difficult it is, good luck to you all x


Congratulations!


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Congrats.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Luckylady33 said:


> 190 VISA GRANTED!! Started the process 2 years ago in Jan 2018. We lodged our 190 QLD visa 1 year & 1 week ago and this morning we finally had the email to say it’s been granted! Me & my fiancé, offshore from the UK. I’m a critical care nurse & we sorted out registering with AHPRA first. We had co contact for the visa in July for further employment evidence & heard nothing else until today. It’s been such a long wait & there were a lot of tears this morning! For those that have been waiting as long as us just hang in there as best you can, we know how difficult it is, good luck to you all x


Congratulations....that is a pretty long wait! Good luck!


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> Lodge 13/8, first CO contact on 5/11, responded to CO on 18/11.


Same here! 

No response from your CO yet? I'm still waiting...


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Luckylady33 said:


> 190 VISA GRANTED!! Started the process 2 years ago in Jan 2018. We lodged our 190 QLD visa 1 year & 1 week ago and this morning we finally had the email to say it’s been granted! Me & my fiancé, offshore from the UK. I’m a critical care nurse & we sorted out registering with AHPRA first. We had co contact for the visa in July for further employment evidence & heard nothing else until today. It’s been such a long wait & there were a lot of tears this morning! For those that have been waiting as long as us just hang in there as best you can, we know how difficult it is, good luck to you all x


Great news! Congrats!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Loverboyns said:


> I think you don't know a condition of briding visa. It will only be active if you current visa expires not cancelled. If by anychance your visa get cancelled, your bridging also gets cancelled and if you need to stay in Oz you must apply other bridging visa i.e. either C or E in both case you will not have any working rights and you can't leave Oz.


I totally understand what you mean. But the logic behind the bridge visa is protecting your current conditions until they make a decision about your visa. For this guy's case, cancellation is not arising from a fake document, a crime etc., his employer changes his mind and maybe his visa will be granted whilst flying to India. That's why it fits the logic of the bridge visa.

By means of the working rights, yes, most likely the initial bridge visa will not allow him to work in AU. On this case, if this person is the only breadwinner of the family, you are applying to the DHA and prove that you have some fixed expenses and you need to work to stay in AU. Following this, he may have a bridge visa with working rights (I made the same application for another reason and they accepted).


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > I think you don't know a condition of briding visa. It will only be active if you current visa expires not cancelled. If by anychance your visa get cancelled, your bridging also gets cancelled and if you need to stay in Oz you must apply other bridging visa i.e. either C or E in both case you will not have any working rights and you can't leave Oz.
> ...


Thank you for the response to all of you. Does the cancelation of work visa effect my PR processing?


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Also, if I was able to request and obtain a bridging visa with work rights. Should my family also be in Australia. I am planning to drop them in India till I get PR. 
Will I be able to request for valid bridging visa with work rights without them here.?


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

vgopal470 said:


> Also, if I was able to request and obtain a bridging visa with work rights. Should my family also be in Australia. I am planning to drop them in India till I get PR.
> Will I be able to request for valid bridging visa with work rights without them here.?


Two advices I could give here-
First, get a MARA agent/lawyer who really knows the complexities behind circumstances as this because this is very very tricky.

On the other hand, you could contact the department, and yes, I mean the DHA and discuss your situation with them. They may give you a reasonable response to your situation, or fast track your current application or at same time, may not give you any reasonable response. 

Cheers


----------



## zephyrkb11 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi,

Need help on deciding whether should I appear for PTE again. 

I have my skills assessment valid till may, had delayed the whole process due to certain personal reasons and I will also cross 33 then. Total score as of current PTE score of 71 is 75 (189), 75 + 5 - 189. Do you think I have chances? I have relatives in Sydney, my real sister. Just confused, how to proceed, if it isnt possible as of current score filters, should I drop the overall idea of filing. 

ANZSCO - Software Engineer. 

PS - My PTE score might get revised, because of a technical error but not to 79.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

zephyrkb11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help on deciding whether should I appear for PTE again.
> 
> ...


If you can get 79 each in PTE and increase your score to 85 then you may have some chances but even then your EOI can expire before invite. 190 you may have better chance in July onwards. But if your score are gonna get decrease 5 points due to age then for 189 you don't have a chance even with 79 PTE and certainly not with 75. 

You can think about 491/494/186/190. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrkb11 (Nov 19, 2019)

*zephyrkb11*

so with current standings of 75 + 5; there isnt a chance at all. I mean i just want a view not a commited number or prediction, have been out of touch for a while.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

zephyrkb11 said:


> so with current standings of 75 + 5; there isnt a chance at all. I mean i just want a view not a commited number or prediction, have been out of touch for a while.


For 189. Nope. It's currently standing at 90 points or above due to November changes. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

zephyrkb11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help on deciding whether should I appear for PTE again.
> 
> ...


If you increase your points you might have chance for 190/491. Are you currently in Australia, if yes which state?


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Murphydee said:


> Two advices I could give here-
> First, get a MARA agent/lawyer who really knows the complexities behind circumstances as this because this is very very tricky.
> 
> On the other hand, you could contact the department, and yes, I mean the DHA and discuss your situation with them. They may give you a reasonable response to your situation, or fast track your current application or at same time, may not give you any reasonable response.
> ...


thank you for the advise.
I am going to met with MARA agent in Ausizz today. Am ok with going back to home country only concern is that the work visa situation shouldnt effect my PR processing. I worried about what is going to happen to my PR process


----------



## SCharan (Jan 20, 2020)

Dear All, 

I am new to this thread. I would like to ask a question regarding health undertaking (Form 815). I have lodged Visa 190 application in May 2019, been contacted by co in Nov 2019 to sign and upload Form 815 (health undertaking) for my kids. I have submitted the same on the same day and waiting since then. Can anyone put some light on queries like, will this (Form 815) have any affect on my Visa Grant? Normally, how much will it take for visa grant after submitting Form 815?. Appreciate any response. Thanks.


----------



## SCharan (Jan 20, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> I think you don't know a condition of briding visa. It will only be active if you current visa expires not cancelled. If by anychance your visa get cancelled, your bridging also gets cancelled and if you need to stay in Oz you must apply other bridging visa i.e. either C or E in both case you will not have any working rights and you can't leave Oz.


Employers are not eligible to cancel Visas. Its been done only by DHA. In this case, even it employers wants to send him back to India, his visa will not be cancelled, he will still have Valid 482 visa. He should apply for BVB before he leaves Australia and keep immi informed about his whereabouts.


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi
I had lodged my 190 NSW application in Mar 2019
My AFP check and health assessment was done in February 
Do they expire in a year?
Should I get it re done?
Or should I be waiting for the department to contact?


----------



## zephyrkb11 (Nov 19, 2019)

I am in India. I was confirmed by an offshore consultant that with 80 points in 190 I might have a chance. But just wanted to check here, so only queried. He was after me to file the EOI. So considering there isnt a chance with 80 in 190 for sw engineer code, I ll give it a pass.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Abh2017 said:


> Hi
> I had lodged my 190 NSW application in Mar 2019
> My AFP check and health assessment was done in February
> Do they expire in a year?
> ...


Better to wait for CO contact. No need to spend money because you can't be sure when CO will grant you visa or ask for some stuff. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks mate


----------



## SCharan (Jan 20, 2020)

Abh2017 said:


> Hi
> I had lodged my 190 NSW application in Mar 2019
> My AFP check and health assessment was done in February
> Do they expire in a year?
> ...


Its always better to get AFP done before CO contact, which will unnecessary create a delay of at least 2 months. I have seen cases where CO contacted for AFP which is due expire in 6 months. For medicals, my suggestion would be to wait till last week.


----------



## SCharan (Jan 20, 2020)

zephyrkb11 said:


> I am in India. I was confirmed by an offshore consultant that with 80 points in 190 I might have a chance. But just wanted to check here, so only queried. He was after me to file the EOI. So considering there isnt a chance with 80 in 190 for sw engineer code, I ll give it a pass.
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


You have a chance with 80 points for VISA 190. You can give it a try. As you are in India, NSW might not be a option for you. Try any other state where there is demand for s/w enggs.


----------



## zephyrkb11 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi can we connect, I dont have option of sending a PM. I can connect over email. pls advise

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrkb11 (Nov 19, 2019)

SCharan said:


> You have a chance with 80 points for VISA 190. You can give it a try. As you are in India, NSW might not be a option for you. Try any other state where there is demand for s/w enggs.


Can we connect, I dont have option of sending a PM. Shd i share my email here

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

SCharan said:


> Abh2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## rajarun12 (Jul 14, 2017)

SCharan said:


> You have a chance with 80 points for VISA 190. You can give it a try. As you are in India, NSW might not be a option for you. Try any other state where there is demand for s/w enggs.


Should we create 2 seperate EOI for 189 and 190 ? 
In EOI form, both option can be selected at once, so not sure how to proceed. Please recommend.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

rajarun12 said:


> Should we create 2 seperate EOI for 189 and 190 ?
> 
> In EOI form, both option can be selected at once, so not sure how to proceed. Please recommend.


Create two separate so that if one gets invited then you are still eligible for other visa type. Because after invite EOI would get freeze. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## SCharan (Jan 20, 2020)

zephyrkb11 said:


> Can we connect, I dont have option of sending a PM. Shd i share my email here
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Yes, please share your email address here. I will mail you.


----------



## SCharan (Jan 20, 2020)

Abh2017 said:


> SCharan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice bro, should I try contacting the department? This waiting game is getting too long now ...
> ...


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

SCharan said:


> Its always better to get AFP done before CO contact, which will unnecessary create a delay of at least 2 months. I have seen cases where CO contacted for AFP which is due expire in 6 months. For medicals, my suggestion would be to wait till last week.


ahh...that's bad. :confused2:
Both my medicals and AFP are almost 5 months old, which I used for my 485 visa. I haven't lodged my 190 visa application yet, but I haven't been to outside of Australia since I have done Medicals so hope CO would accept it.


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

on behalf of friend
he lodge 190 in july
got co contact in dec submited docs same day
its more than 5 weeks now no outcome yet any idea how long?
planning to go overseas to get married is it worth to wait for outcome or BVB Is good?
please advice thank you


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

SCharan said:


> Abh2017 said:
> 
> 
> > SCharan said:
> ...


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

looks like no grants from 16th..


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks for this, yes I don’t see any link or information to re apply for medicals


----------



## 5hang (Jan 21, 2020)

Regara said:


> Hi, the email ids you have mentioned doesn’t work. Please check there is any error..
> 
> QUOTE=Regara;15022184]Thank you..


[/QUOTE]

Try this one *skilled.support*<at>*homeaffairs.gov.au*
I had CO's contact for Newborn's medical check and signed consent form from this email address.

Please *REPLACE *<at> with @ since I am not able to post email address at this stage.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

vgopal470 said:


> looks like no grants from 16th..


Ya.. Very true.. If anyone has received any grants, please let us know..


----------



## neelsss (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi All,
I am planning to submit my EOI for both 190 and 491 soon in South Australia. I am currently living and working in SA for the last 3 years but prior to moving here, I have lived in Victoria for few years. My concern is, considering that I have lived in "another Australian state" will the department not consider my 190 application at all even if I give a supporting letter explaining my commitment to SA? Also, if both 491 and 190 EOI are submitted together, will the 491 application impact my 190 application?
I will really appreciate any and all responses regarding this.
Thanks
N.


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

sumaiyya said:


> Ya.. Very true.. If anyone has received any grants, please let us know..


looks like der is one grant for NSW- 261311 designation.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

vgopal470 said:


> sumaiyya said:
> 
> 
> > Ya.. Very true.. If anyone has received any grants, please let us know..
> ...


Is it 190 visa? And when was it granted?


----------



## zephyrkb11 (Nov 19, 2019)

SCharan said:


> zephyrkb11 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we connect, I dont have option of sending a PM. Shd i share my email here
> ...


<[B]SNIP[/B]> *See "Inappropriate content', here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderato*r


----------



## SCharan (Jan 20, 2020)

zephyrkb11 said:


> Hi can we connect, I dont have option of sending a PM. I can connect over email. pls advise
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Hi, I have emailed you.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Have the change in calculation of experience as per whole experience (not excluding the experience deducted by ACS) now in effect?


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi All, 

I m delighted that I have received the "GRANT" this morning for me and my wife. It s a long journey and a long story for both of us, and we struggled many times due to the changes in migration policies. 
Luckily, I have followed this forum and have many members, like NB, providing useful information and experiences. Thank you all again!! Appreciated!
If you are looking at this message and waiting for news, CO contact or even "GRANT", I would like you to be PATIENT. As I have a similar situation like you all before the GRANT, like keep checking the immiaccount, emails or this forum.
Most importantly, you have to be patient, positive and relax. Also, be grateful to all members who providing efforts in this forum. See you in the South.

262112
EOI: Feb 2018
Invited: Dec 2018
VISA application: Feb 2019
CO contact; 3-Oct 2019, 26 Nov 2019
Granted: 21-Jan 2020

The above timeline is for your reference. CO contacts for the health check, PCC and why the MARA agent license expired only. That is.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Silas91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I m delighted that I have received the "GRANT" this morning for me and my wife. It s a long journey and a long story for both of us, and we struggled many times due to the changes in migration policies.
> Luckily, I have followed this forum and have many members, like NB, providing useful information and experiences. Thank you all again!! Appreciated!
> ...


Congrats ! Every 'Grant' post on here gives the rest of us great hope.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Silas91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I m delighted that I have received the "GRANT" this morning for me and my wife. It s a long journey and a long story for both of us, and we struggled many times due to the changes in migration policies.
> Luckily, I have followed this forum and have many members, like NB, providing useful information and experiences. Thank you all again!! Appreciated!
> ...


Congrats.. So happy hear that.. You have lodged in Feb 2019 and I have in March.. Keeping my fingers cross!!


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

sumaiyya said:


> Silas91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



Which State?


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi,
I have filed my application on 12th may 2019. NSW 70 POINTS. On6th dec had filed 1022 for change in circumstances and change in address details. Post which i got information that my employment verification has taken place in 2/7 employments. The response from my past employer has gone by 18th dec 2019.
Till now no CO contact has happened. Is this normal? I realize 8-10 months timeline is still there but no co contact keeps me puzzled. Pls share your thoughts. 



Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Hi,
> I have filed my application on 12th may 2019. NSW 70 POINTS. On6th dec had filed 1022 for change in circumstances and change in address details. Post which i got information that my employment verification has taken place in 2/7 employments. The response from my past employer has gone by 18th dec 2019.
> Till now no CO contact has happened. Is this normal? I realize 8-10 months timeline is still there but no co contact keeps me puzzled. Pls share your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Many people are waiting, so your case isn't uncommon. May I know how did you get notified that your employment verification has taken place.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Sydneykar said:


> Many people are waiting, so your case isn't uncommon. May I know how did you get notified that your employment verification has taken place.


Still have friends in last organizations who gets the update. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

8mnth and nothing. Not even a single contact. Losing hope now. 😔😔 anybody with the same situation??


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> 8mnth and nothing. Not even a single contact. Losing hope now. 😔😔 anybody with the same situation??


9 Months.. 2 Months since CO contact.. !! You aren't alone..


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

8 and half months here. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Loverboyns said:


> 8mnth and nothing. Not even a single contact. Losing hope now. 😔😔 anybody with the same situation??


10 months now with CO contact on Nov 4.. By the way, just because CO does not contact you doesn't mean they are not working on your case! I have seen on this forum how people with absolutely no contact got visa after 11 months!!! Let's stay positive..


----------



## MIT29 (Jan 8, 2020)

Almost 10 months since visa logged and 2.5 months since CO contact. The visa grants seems to be on hold for the last few days.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

It's been 11 months, no contact, nothing. they are working on 189 hopefully they start 190 visa soon.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

9 Months 17 days without any contact. Status is still received.

Cheers
261313
06-Apr
190 NSW


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

My husband and I submitted our application for 190 visa on June 2019, we were contacted on 29 October and we haven't heard anything since then! 😞 same boat as you guys. Please share in the forum if you get contacted again or receive a grant! Thanks to everyone for your posts, these definitely help to have some sense of real timeframes from the variety of cases


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Funny but sad observation: The processing time is inversely proportional to the number of pending applications. After seeing so many grants at the end of 2019 and considering that very less number of invitations were issued, they should have cleared the backlog by now. But unfortunately it hasn't happened. If this speed of processing continues, processing speed will be in terms of decades after two years, and in terms of lifetimes after 5 years. Submit application in this life, and get grant in next life.
😁😁😁


----------



## 5hang (Jan 21, 2020)

Lodged VIC 190 on 28 June 2019, CO contacted on 5 Nov 2019 and responded on 14 Nov 2019. Status has been shown as "Further assessment" till now.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Sydneykar said:


> Funny but sad observation: The processing time is inversely proportional to the number of pending applications. After seeing so many grants at the end of 2019 and considering that very less number of invitations were issued, they should have cleared the backlog by now. But unfortunately it hasn't happened. If this speed of processing continues, processing speed will be in terms of decades after two years, and in terms of lifetimes after 5 years. Submit application in this life, and get grant in next life.
> 😁😁😁


Great observation.. 😂 😂 but just let's hope it's not true, for our own sake!! I feel the processing time has increased to 11 to 12 months these days! Doesn't seem to fall within the timeframe of 8-10 months!


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi folks... I'm very happy to share that today I received a Direct Grant against 190 (Victoria).

I would like to thank all the nice and helpful people here in this forum... Without their guidance, it would be very hard to go through this hectic process.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

majidk said:


> Hi folks... I'm very happy to share that today I received a Direct Grant against 190 (Victoria).
> 
> I would like to thank all the nice and helpful people here in this forum... Without their guidance, it would be very hard to go through this hectic process.


That's really great! Congrats.. Could you please share your timeline?


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

majidk said:


> Hi folks... I'm very happy to share that today I received a Direct Grant against 190 (Victoria).
> 
> I would like to thank all the nice and helpful people here in this forum... Without their guidance, it would be very hard to go through this hectic process.



Congratulations for the grant. I also lodged visa for VIC on 25th August and waiting for grant. 

I saw your case on immitracker that the CO did employment verification. Did he contact HR or your manager and what did he ask?


----------



## SCharan (Jan 20, 2020)

5hang said:


> Lodged VIC 190 on 28 June 2019, CO contacted on 5 Nov 2019 and responded on 14 Nov 2019. Status has been shown as "Further assessment" till now.


Yeah for me too. Mine in May 2019 lodgement for NSW, CO contact in Nov, Status is Further Assessment.


----------



## SCharan (Jan 20, 2020)

majidk said:


> Hi folks... I'm very happy to share that today I received a Direct Grant against 190 (Victoria).
> 
> I would like to thank all the nice and helpful people here in this forum... Without their guidance, it would be very hard to go through this hectic process.


Congratulations.


----------



## Waitforever (Jan 23, 2020)

Having gone through all the threads across all subclasses, the vibe I'm getting is it's an end for IT profiles in Australia with so many clauses and rules each state has and number of people waiting since years.

Only if immigrating is in your long term plans list, drop an EOI and keep trying to increase your points (which anyway will not guarantee an invitation) and forget about it.

But anyone who is looking to immigrate in a short span like 6 months don't even consider to apply. Remember it all feels good when you start it but even a small amount of wait will develop frustration. 

So be careful with your expectations vs reality. If u badly want to immigrate and have patience to wait endlessly only then apply. Otherwise all u get is empty hopes month by month and expenses.


----------



## SCharan (Jan 20, 2020)

Waitforever said:


> Having gone through all the threads across all subclasses, the vibe I'm getting is it's an end for IT profiles in Australia with so many clauses and rules each state has and number of people waiting since years.
> 
> Only if immigrating is in your long term plans list, drop an EOI and keep trying to increase your points (which anyway will not guarantee an invitation) and forget about it.
> 
> ...


Hope you are talking about people who are trying to get an invite (Lodged EOI and trying to increase points) or people who are thinking to start process of migrating to Australia (PTE, ACS and haven't lodged EOI yet) and not about people who have submitted their VISA application and waiting for GRANTS.


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

hi folks
my friend lodge 190 wa in july end got co contct mid dec submited docs on 30 des got employment verification on 14 jan and same day grant as well really happy for him
as i am in the same boat but waiting since 11 dec after co contact no reply yet
depend on many things so plz wait and pray
hope this help
thank you


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> 9 Months 17 days without any contact. Status is still received.
> 
> Cheers
> 261313
> ...


did you apply from offshore? how many points ?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

vgopal470 said:


> did you apply from offshore? how many points ?


Onshore
75+5
All Aus Experience only.
Not sure whats happening


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Onshore
> 75+5
> All Aus Experience only.
> Not sure whats happening


were you able to check with ur employer if they got any communication from immigration about ur employement verification. Hopefully you will get it soon.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Onshore
> 75+5
> All Aus Experience only.
> Not sure whats happening


 That's bad, Hope you'll receive the golden email soon.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

vgopal470 said:


> were you able to check with ur employer if they got any communication from immigration about ur employement verification. Hopefully you will get it soon.


Nothing Yet.
Provided all 3 year payg, tax assessmnt letters, payslips, SDs and whatnot. Only thing left is to go directly for a personal interview with DHA.
Not sure what they are doing.

Cheers
261313
190 NSW
06-Apr


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Same here bro. May lodgment here. Every day i see the same status recieved. And the wait has gone gruesome after every passing day. What can we do here, and till when. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## jyotibatra (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi All,

We, family of two, have got our 190(NSW) grant today. 
Timeline -
Logged Aug,2019
Direct Grant - Jan 2020


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Panku20 said:


> hi folks
> my friend lodge 190 wa in july end got co contct mid dec submited docs on 30 des got employment verification on 14 jan and same day grant as well really happy for him
> as i am in the same boat but waiting since 11 dec after co contact no reply yet
> depend on many things so plz wait and pray
> ...


Thanks so much for letting us know 🙂


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

jyotibatra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We, family of two, have got our 190(NSW) grant today.
> Timeline -
> ...


Great! Congrats 👍👍


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

jyotibatra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We, family of two, have got our 190(NSW) grant today.
> Timeline -
> ...


congrats for the grant. can I know your Anzsco ? offshore/onshore? lodgement date also. it is really good to hear grants happening


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Now i strongly feel like to withdraw the visa application. Is it the only thing left in life to wait for? Cannot initiate any new venture, everything at stand still, and not very sure the life in Australia will be worth so much wait. What's the guarantee the timelines wont increase by next month? Those who got it in 5-6 months are fine but those above 8-9 months, it will be more grilling and painful as the time passes. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

jyotibatra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

jyotibatra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

vgopal470 said:


> congrats for the grant. can I know your Anzsco ? offshore/onshore? lodgement date also. it is really good to hear grants happening


The problem is those who are already delayed are kept static. I dont know how it works. And if they see an issue, why assessment and other pre apply formalities? Different ways of revenues, i guess. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

jyotibatra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We, family of two, have got our 190(NSW) grant today.
> Timeline -
> ...



When did you provide Medicals and PCC?
HOW long it took to get Medicals?


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> vgopal470 said:
> 
> 
> > were you able to check with ur employer if they got any communication from immigration about ur employement verification. Hopefully you will get it soon.
> ...





apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> vgopal470 said:
> 
> 
> > congrats for the grant. can I know your Anzsco ? offshore/onshore? lodgement date also. it is really good to hear grants happening
> ...


I even provider active visa stampings in addition to all the documents you've already mentioned. Still they asked me to provide RnR on letterhead. If they want to delay it, they've a lot ways to do that. Sad.


----------



## SCharan (Jan 20, 2020)

Panku20 said:


> hi folks
> my friend lodge 190 wa in july end got co contct mid dec submited docs on 30 des got employment verification on 14 jan and same day grant as well really happy for him
> as i am in the same boat but waiting since 11 dec after co contact no reply yet
> depend on many things so plz wait and pray
> ...


Hi, Thanks for sharing good news. How did your friend knew that employment verification was done on 14th Jan 2020? And what was your CO contact for on 11 Dec 2019?


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Now i strongly feel like to withdraw the visa application. Is it the only thing left in life to wait for? Cannot initiate any new venture, everything at stand still, and not very sure the life in Australia will be worth so much wait. What's the guarantee the timelines wont increase by next month? Those who got it in 5-6 months are fine but those above 8-9 months, it will be more grilling and painful as the time passes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


please withdraw your visa application and stop dwelling on it


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for youe collaboration, but dwelling is a part of process. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Now i strongly feel like to withdraw the visa application. Is it the only thing left in life to wait for? Cannot initiate any new venture, everything at stand still, and not very sure the life in Australia will be worth so much wait. What's the guarantee the timelines wont increase by next month? Those who got it in 5-6 months are fine but those above 8-9 months, it will be more grilling and painful as the time passes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


I totally understand how you feel! It's been 10 months for me.. But please don't withdraw your application and Australia is worth the wait!! It's gettin delayed, but it is coming.. Hang on.. Hopefully you will receive the golden email soon 😊😊


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Very much bro! The hope which start on a monday morning ends up in despair on a friday! Haven't waited for anything so desperately ever. But this do create lot of anxiety . I hope it comes soon. Monday is coming again! 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

SCharan said:


> Panku20 said:
> 
> 
> > hi folks
> ...


thier Manager told them n what co was doing 
trying to convince that she left the job 😂😂
bt she is still working


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

sumaiyya said:


> That's really great! Congrats.. Could you please share your timeline?


Timeline is in my signature.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Panku20 said:


> thier Manager told them n what co was doing
> trying to convince that she left the job 😂😂
> bt she is still working


-_- like how can they do that. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Congratulations for the grant. I also lodged visa for VIC on 25th August and waiting for grant.
> 
> I saw your case on immitracker that the CO did employment verification. Did he contact HR or your manager and what did he ask?


HR manager was contacted through Email... I'm not sure what specifically they ask from them... But it's done now.


----------



## jyotibatra (Jan 23, 2020)

vgopal470 said:


> congrats for the grant. can I know your Anzsco ? offshore/onshore? lodgement date also. it is really good to hear grants happening


ANZSCO code 261312
Onshore


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Very much bro! The hope which start on a monday morning ends up in despair on a friday! Haven't waited for anything so desperately ever. But this do create lot of anxiety . I hope it comes soon. Monday is coming again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


That's the spirit 👍


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

jyotibatra said:


> ANZSCO code 261312
> Onshore


it is really good to hear. Mine is also the same ANZSCO 261312 and onshore. can you please share your lodgement date.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thpham said:


> Thank you God! It's my pleasure to inform you that I received the golden email today! Truly, it's the best feeling in the world when your 4 years of incredible hard work is finally rewarded!
> 
> I want to give my thanks to everyone in this forum, and hope that your efforts will also be rewarded soon! (if not already), my details:
> 
> ...


hi.. Congrats ..did you applied EOI During july 29th and 30th window?


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Finally received direct grant from VIC today. I would like to thank all members of this forum who guided me from the start. My timeline is mentioned below.


ANZSCO Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
PTE-A: (9th Attempt) - L/R/S/W: 90/90/90/90
Pre-Invite (Victoria): 29-May-2019
ITA (Victoria): 10-July-2019
Visa Lodged: 25-Aug-2019
Direct Grant: 24-Jan-2019


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Finally received direct grant from VIC today. I would like to thank all members of this forum who guided me from the start. My timeline is mentioned below.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> ...



Congrats! Really happy for you.. Good to know Victoria has finally started giving grants.. I saw few other cases also in forum with VIC grant..


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Finally received direct grant from VIC today. I would like to thank all members of this forum who guided me from the start. My timeline is mentioned below.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats everyone who got grant. Same time frame lodge from VIC. Fingercrossed.


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello 

Lodged my application on in November 2018
CO contact in May 2019, for further evidence of employment ? Still waiting 

NB and senior member can you please let me know how long maximum time department take to finalise application


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

David93 said:


> Hello
> 
> Lodged my application on in November 2018
> CO contact in May 2019, for further evidence of employment ? Still waiting
> ...


What!? Did you apply for 190 Visa? If so, you should call the Department of Home Affairs since it has been more than a year of waiting period for you and the time frame supposes to be within 8 to 10 months! How frustraiting 😞


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

Lodged 190 NSW 261111 Application 24th AUG 2019 onshore . PCC done Med done . Anyone with recent lodgements waiting ? Going by the trends it seems I am in for a long wait . I am on a 457 valid visa with an inactive bridge A . If my current job contract ends and I have to go back to My country , will my PR application get affected ? I understand I will be on bridge visa B if I give my travelling date to DHA ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Itsavi said:


> Lodged 190 NSW 261111 Application 24th AUG 2019 onshore . PCC done Med done . Anyone with recent lodgements waiting ? Going by the trends it seems I am in for a long wait . I am on a 457 valid visa with an inactive bridge A . If my current job contract ends and I have to go back to My country , will my PR application get affected ? I understand I will be on bridge visa B if I give my travelling date to DHA ?


If your current job ends naturally, then your BVA will kick in 
Then you can apply for a bridging visa B
If you are out of the country when you get the grant, you will have an IED that’s all
Nothing else changes

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

David93 said:


> Hello
> 
> Lodged my application on in November 2018
> CO contact in May 2019, for further evidence of employment ? Still waiting
> ...


There is no maximum time
The department can take its own sweet time and there is nothing you can do about it
You can rave and rant all you want

Cheers


----------



## SR_K (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey guys got the visa today. 

Visa applied on 05 Sep 2019
DG on 25 Jan
Occupation: Web Developer 
ACT nomination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Congrats dear


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

Congratulations!!! That was fast ,Which location


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

Congratulations, that was fast , which location 



SR_K said:


> Hey guys got the visa today.
> 
> Visa applied on 05 Sep 2019
> DG on 25 Jan
> ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

SR_K said:


> Hey guys got the visa today.
> 
> Visa applied on 05 Sep 2019
> DG on 25 Jan
> ...


Congratulations. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## SR_K (Oct 10, 2019)

nishuk said:


> Congratulations!!! That was fast ,Which location




It’s ACT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

SR_K said:


> Hey guys got the visa today.
> 
> Visa applied on 05 Sep 2019
> DG on 25 Jan
> ...



Congrats..you really are so lucky 😊


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Itsavi said:
> 
> 
> > Lodged 190 NSW 261111 Application 24th AUG 2019 onshore . PCC done Med done . Anyone with recent lodgements waiting ? Going by the trends it seems I am in for a long wait . I am on a 457 valid visa with an inactive bridge A . If my current job contract ends and I have to go back to My country , will my PR application get affected ? I understand I will be on bridge visa B if I give my travelling date to DHA ?
> ...


But my 457 visa is valid till jan 2022 , so as I understand , if my contract is not renewed in June this year and I have not received my grant till then my bridge is inactive. My bridge visa mentions work conditions as “ no conditions “ is. Unlimited work restrictions. Under 457 the condition is that I have to find another sponsor within 60 days. I believe this will not apply to me anymore as I am waiting for my PR in Australia . Does this also mean that I can approach other employees without any requirements for sponsorship ? It is very difficult to get a job here in Australia without PR status so any advice on how I could approach new employers in case of any change in my current job condition is welcome


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Itsavi said:


> But my 457 visa is valid till jan 2022 , so as I understand , if my contract is not renewed in June this year and I have not received my grant till then my bridge is inactive. My bridge visa mentions work conditions as “ no conditions “ is. Unlimited work restrictions. Under 457 the condition is that I have to find another sponsor within 60 days. I believe this will not apply to me anymore as I am waiting for my PR in Australia . Does this also mean that I can approach other employees without any requirements for sponsorship ? It is very difficult to get a job here in Australia without PR status so any advice on how I could approach new employers in case of any change in my current job condition is welcome


Your BVA will not kick in till Jan 2022
You have to get a job within 60 days from June 20 from another sponsor and get the 457 transferred or else leave the country and enter again after the PR is granted
You will not get the benefit of bridging visa till jan 2022

Check with a Mara agent if you still have doubts

Cheers


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

NB said:


> David93 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Thans NB for your reply 

What case have you seen with the maximum time period taken?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

David93 said:


> Thans NB for your reply
> 
> What case have you seen with the maximum time period taken?


Unfortunately I am not doing a PhD on DHA

Cheers


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

You are right I think as I got a similar feedback from another friend,. So in effect I do need a sponsorship transfer till my PR . Can we on our own call up DHA and jump into a bridge visa ?



NB said:


> Itsavi said:
> 
> 
> > But my 457 visa is valid till jan 2022 , so as I understand , if my contract is not renewed in June this year and I have not received my grant till then my bridge is inactive. My bridge visa mentions work conditions as “ no conditions “ is. Unlimited work restrictions. Under 457 the condition is that I have to find another sponsor within 60 days. I believe this will not apply to me anymore as I am waiting for my PR in Australia . Does this also mean that I can approach other employees without any requirements for sponsorship ? It is very difficult to get a job here in Australia without PR status so any advice on how I could approach new employers in case of any change in my current job condition is welcome
> ...


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

David93 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > David93 said:
> ...


Hi there, sorry to hear about your long wait. I have friends in Melbourne who say they have seen visas being granted even after 15-16 months!! Like NB says, there's nothing much in can do, except for wait!


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Phew, finally lodged the visa today. 
Meds done and approved, no actions required as of now. 80 and 1221 uploaded upfront. Uploading PCC from my home country in next 3-4 days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Itsavi said:


> You are right I think as I got a similar feedback from another friend,. So in effect I do need a sponsorship transfer till my PR . Can we on our own call up DHA and jump into a bridge visa ?


They will ask you you to jump off the Sydney bridge

Cheers


----------



## Ankitsydney (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
New to the thread,and needed one advice.

What are the chances for 190 NSW invite with 85 points and within how much time? 
Currently in Sydney for more than 3 years. Maxed out all possible options for points exception being naati. 
Will loose age points mid of 2020. If chances are good will stay back or go back to home country to get 5 points for outside Australia work experience which stands at 2 yr 10 months currently as accessed by acs after deducting 2 years for job code 261313. But with that as per the new NSW guidelines and the magic word " generally" not sure if would be still eligible for state sponsorship.
Not really sure if chances are good with 85 points for 190 now or with 90 points for 189 in May 2020.



Appreciate any help in this regard.


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

I guess your Profession has Additional conditions for 190 . In NSW. In such a case you have to receive invite and be lodging through application while onshore. If you are not living in NSW at the time of application you will loose eligibility 



Ankitsydney said:


> Hi Everyone,
> New to the thread,and needed one advice.
> 
> What are the chances for 190 NSW invite with 85 points and within how much time?
> ...


----------



## Ankitsydney (Jan 26, 2020)

Thank you.

Yes aware of the additional requirements for nsw but with age points going to decrease was thinking which is better bet...85 points for nsw state nomination say in June 2020 being in sydney or 85+5 (outside Australia work ex points) with relying solely on 189 in June 2020


----------



## nitinmarwaha01 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello All,

I am new to this group. Can anyone in this group help me to know points needed to get an invitation for 189 or 190 for Software Engineer(261313) for Vic state.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

nitinmarwaha01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this group. Can anyone in this group help me to know points needed to get an invitation for 189 or 190 for Software Engineer(261313) for Vic state.


90 or above for 189. For 190 any points plus hell lot of luck. As for VIC there is no fixed or known criteria. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Ankitsydney said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes aware of the additional requirements for nsw but with age points going to decrease was thinking which is better bet...85 points for nsw state nomination say in June 2020 being in sydney or 85+5 (outside Australia work ex points) with relying solely on 189 in June 2020


How about trying NAATI and if you get lucky you may get 189 invite or worst case is you wait till July round and then try for SA/QLD etc. If things change drastically in between you can always opt for outside Australia experience which would take 1 year anyway. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinmarwaha01 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ok.Thanks a lot for resolving the query.


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey, I was just wondering if there is anyone in this group who has emailed (if there is an email address available?) or called the Department asking about his/her application and has received any response? I don't find a logic in the assessment times for the 190 visa, lot of visas have been granted for people who applied after I submitted my application, for example, and they were also contacted after I was or even around the same date, any idea how this works?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

I know many people are going to be very happy for me after seeing my below line:

I GOT GRANT TODAY...YAYY

Quite a journey..Will post my journey highlights soon..
Thanks all for support 

Management Consultant
NSW
65+5
14th Dec 2018 - Lodgement date


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> I know many people are going to be very happy for me after seeing my below line:
> 
> I GOT GRANT TODAY...YAYY
> 
> ...


Congratulations..
Really happy for you.. finally you got the grant. well deserved.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> I know many people are going to be very happy for me after seeing my below line:
> 
> I GOT GRANT TODAY...YAYY
> 
> ...


That's awesome hearty congratulations! I can imagine the feeling of relief.


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> I know many people are going to be very happy for me after seeing my below line:
> 
> I GOT GRANT TODAY...YAYY
> 
> ...


Wow... Congratulations. Looking forward to hearing your journey. Feeling as if you are the topper of our backloggers' batch. Just kidding. So happy for you. Hope is reinstated!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

AnaLondono said:


> Hey, I was just wondering if there is anyone in this group who has emailed (if there is an email address available?) or called the Department asking about his/her application and has received any response? I don't find a logic in the assessment times for the 190 visa, lot of visas have been granted for people who applied after I submitted my application, for example, and they were also contacted after I was or even around the same date, any idea how this works?


That is a million dollar question. There are many people who had called or emailed and always got th standard response that they are working on it. There are many instances where processing time increased the standard processing time (8-10) and even still sending an email or call won't help much. You will always get the generic reply, so don't keep your hopes high. 

As far as the process is concerned its not a like a checklist where they see the document and approve the grant. Every case is unique and it has its own complexity which takes time to go through and sometimes verification as well. In case of employment verification some employers may reply within hours to days while some may never reply even after frequent reminders so how is department supposed to proceed in such cases. You can assume this process to be unfair if you see people getting the grant if they applied later but in reality the comparison is not reasonable. After all documents for 1 Vs 2 Vs family of 5 would all have different processing time and then human factor is also involved. For example just after your comment a person from December 2018 reported getting grant today. 

You can do nothing but to wait and hope for the best while praying to get the grant. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> I know many people are going to be very happy for me after seeing my below line:
> 
> I GOT GRANT TODAY...YAYY
> 
> ...


Congratulations. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> I know many people are going to be very happy for me after seeing my below line:
> 
> I GOT GRANT TODAY...YAYY
> 
> ...




Congratulations. Long wait paid off.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Visa Category-189
ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Su_Shri said:


> I know many people are going to be very happy for me after seeing my below line:
> 
> I GOT GRANT TODAY...YAYY
> 
> ...


Wow! Congratulations.. So very happy for you.. That really must have been quite a WAIT! But you did bring tons of HOPE to all of us! Visa lodged date 21st March, 2019 and Status: further assessment


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you everyone..I really pray that all my fellow applicants get their grants soon.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats mate!!!



Su_Shri said:


> I know many people are going to be very happy for me after seeing my below line:
> 
> I GOT GRANT TODAY...YAYY
> 
> ...


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Sydneykar said:


> Wow... Congratulations. Looking forward to hearing your journey. Feeling as if you are the topper of our backloggers' batch. Just kidding. So happy for you. Hope is reinstated!


Lol, Thanks..
I know how it feels, when everything is on hold. We December applicants have dealt with negligence of DHA (few still dealing). I was contacted thrice for already uploaded docs. Will post my roller coaster (pre-landing) journey for sure.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

mail2notif said:


> AnaLondono said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was just wondering if there is anyone in this group who has emailed (if there is an email address available?) or called the Department asking about his/her application and has received any response? I don't find a logic in the assessment times for the 190 visa, lot of visas have been granted for people who applied after I submitted my application, for example, and they were also contacted after I was or even around the same date, any idea how this works?
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed response.. It benefits us all!


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Sydneykar said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... Congratulations. Looking forward to hearing your journey. Feeling as if you are the topper of our backloggers' batch. Just kidding. So happy for you. Hope is reinstated!
> ...


Did you have to redo your medicals or pcc? If yes, were you asked to or did you go ahead and did it yourself? 
What's your IED?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

vyks365 said:


> Did you have to redo your medicals or pcc? If yes, were you asked to or did you go ahead and did it yourself?
> What's your IED?


I did PCC and Meds again. PCC was not asked, Meds was asked.

IED - 28 Jan 2021


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> vyks365 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you have to redo your medicals or pcc? If yes, were you asked to or did you go ahead and did it yourself?
> ...


Thanks. So you got asked for redoing medicals by CO only recently? With a new HaP id being shared by CO? 
How long after redoing the medicals did you receive the grant? 
Congrats again and best of luck


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> I know many people are going to be very happy for me after seeing my below line:
> 
> I GOT GRANT TODAY...YAYY
> 
> ...


Congratulations, finally you got your grant after a long wait. Awaiting your post on your journey and also wishing you a smooth transition.


----------



## Ramakrishnagurram (Jun 12, 2019)

*any clause to claim overall experience while launching Invitation*

Hi, 

I am new to this forum, I have my Masters in Computers Application(MCA). My overall exp is 9 years. I got positive feedback from ACS and considered only 7 years. 2 years got deducted. I hard to know that we can claim overall experience(9 years) for launching invitation from Jan 2020. Is it true. Please help me. my no is +91 8105834934


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Ramakrishnagurram said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have my Masters in Computers Application(MCA). My overall exp is 9 years. I got positive feedback from ACS and considered only 7 years. 2 years got deducted. I hard to know that we can claim overall experience(9 years) for launching invitation from Jan 2020. Is it true. Please help me. my no is


There is no verifiable information regarding this. Some MARA agents SEEM to have claimed that applicants can claim all of their experience. But, there is no official notification from DHA.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

vyks365 said:


> Thanks. So you got asked for redoing medicals by CO only recently? With a new HaP id being shared by CO?
> How long after redoing the medicals did you receive the grant?
> Congrats again and best of luck


So I asked for new meds however CO asked to do the same under old Hap Id. 
I did medical on 11 Dec and after that CO contacted again for documents (already provided) on 21st Jan and received grant yesterday.

I did submit complaint in between.


----------



## n0823 (Jan 29, 2020)

Su_Shri said:


> So I asked for new meds however CO asked to do the same under old Hap Id.
> I did medical on 11 Dec and after that CO contacted again for documents (already provided) on 21st Jan and received grant yesterday.
> 
> I did submit complaint in between.



can you please tell me where you submitted the complain


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi all.. Any grants reported from March/April 2019 batch this week? Please let me know if you have heard any. Thanks


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> So I asked for new meds however CO asked to do the same under old Hap Id.
> I did medical on 11 Dec and after that CO contacted again for documents (already provided) on 21st Jan and received grant yesterday.
> 
> I did submit complaint in between.


Hi, may you please share how did you ask for CO for new HAPID?


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Knock, knock !!!!!!

Wake up case officer it's been year.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

um.heygau said:


> Knock, knock !!!!!!
> 
> Wake up case officer it's been year.


Did you get any co contact in the meanwhile? Or just recieved? 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

um.heygau said:


> Knock, knock !!!!!!
> 
> Wake up case officer it's been year.


Very soon I will be singing the same song!!!!


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

sumaiyya said:


> Very soon I will be singing the same song!!!!


I heard long back that process will pick up post elections. Guess it picked up for people who applied after us!! 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> I heard long back that process will pick up post elections. Guess it picked up for people who applied after us!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk



In a way, department "picked us up" (mocked us). lol


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

On a serious note, if we were to believe that the grant depends on complexity of individual cases (more than the batch processing speed of the dept), then it wouldn't be wrong to say that the most complicated cases in the history of PR were filed between Nov-18 to Apr-19. From a different point of view, dept purposefully invited only complicated cases in this period. Otherwise, why would a case who didn't even submit Form 80 in october got his / her PR granted in just 36 days after lodging. Not submitting all the required documents, still those cases were considered decision-ready.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Upto May 2019 mate!!! They are just granting the new ones and I think they forgot about us.



Sydneykar said:


> On a serious note, if we were to believe that the grant depends on complexity of individual cases (more than the batch processing speed of the dept), then it wouldn't be wrong to say that the most complicated cases in the history of PR were filed between Nov-18 to Apr-19. From a different point of view, dept purposefully invited only complicated cases in this period. Otherwise, why would a case who didn't even submit Form 80 in october got his / her PR granted in just 36 days after lodging. Not submitting all the required documents, still those cases were considered decision-ready.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> Upto May 2019 mate!!! They are just granting the new ones and I think they forgot about us.


No even june 2019. I guess they are also stuck. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > Upto May 2019 mate!!! They are just granting the new ones and I think they forgot about us.
> ...


I am from June too!! What date did you lodge your application on? And have you been contacted yet? I applied on 24th June 2019, was contacted on 29th October, I replied on 31st October with the requested doc and haven't heard anything back since then 😕


----------



## trinhnq (Jun 22, 2017)

I paid VAC2 in 18th - 12, and I have been waiting for a grant, can someone predict when will I receive the grant? It's been nearly 2 months.


----------



## LingarajPatra (Jan 30, 2020)

*190_Victoria_Nomination*

Greetings Members,

Would you please suggest me if there is any good chances for state sponsorship by Victoria with my current point status. Would you please guide how I can improve my chances.

Current Visa 457
Age Point - 30
Education Point - 15
PTE - 10
Australia Experience - 5
Partner Points - 0

Regards,
Lingaraj


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

AnaLondono said:


> I am from June too!! What date did you lodge your application on? And have you been contacted yet? I applied on 24th June 2019, was contacted on 29th October, I replied on 31st October with the requested doc and haven't heard anything back since then 😕


I am from may 2019. No contact. So chill. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

trinhnq said:


> I paid VAC2 in 18th - 12, and I have been waiting for a grant, can someone predict when will I receive the grant? It's been nearly 2 months.


Vac 2 means payment for dependent visa fees, that means you are close to it, and its about to come. But i guess there is some purposeful hold on 190. Reason known best to them. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Hehe guys, don't mean to hurt anybody. Said upto April because April applicants willl be completing that 10 months' of period in couple of weeks. 
Even 3 months' of wait is a huge thing, now that we have come to know about people getting grant in less than 40 days. Let's be strong and hope for the best in coming days (considering factors like less invitations in past and many applications being processed).


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Sydneykar said:


> On a serious note, if we were to believe that the grant depends on complexity of individual cases (more than the batch processing speed of the dept), then it wouldn't be wrong to say that the most complicated cases in the history of PR were filed between Nov-18 to Apr-19. From a different point of view, dept purposefully invited only complicated cases in this period. Otherwise, why would a case who didn't even submit Form 80 in october got his / her PR granted in just 36 days after lodging. Not submitting all the required documents, still those cases were considered decision-ready.


Well, honestly, don't know what to say. It just doesn't seem to make any sense at all! Let's hope for the best 😊


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Sydneykar said:


> On a serious note, if we were to believe that the grant depends on complexity of individual cases (more than the batch processing speed of the dept), then it wouldn't be wrong to say that the most complicated cases in the history of PR were filed between Nov-18 to Apr-19. From a different point of view, dept purposefully invited only complicated cases in this period. Otherwise, why would a case who didn't even submit Form 80 in october got his / her PR granted in just 36 days after lodging. Not submitting all the required documents, still those cases were considered decision-ready.


Lets not get that pessimistic. We got our invites from state so that is sorted out already. And i don't think they have any thing personal with any of us. Many of my friends have got their grant in 10 months only. Even they got frustrated. Its a phase, which will also pass. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Hoping for the best is what keeping us calm and less stressed.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Sydneykar said:
> 
> 
> > On a serious note, if we were to believe that the grant depends on complexity of individual cases (more than the batch processing speed of the dept), then it wouldn't be wrong to say that the most complicated cases in the history of PR were filed between Nov-18 to Apr-19. From a different point of view, dept purposefully invited only complicated cases in this period. Otherwise, why would a case who didn't even submit Form 80 in october got his / her PR granted in just 36 days after lodging. Not submitting all the required documents, still those cases were considered decision-ready.
> ...


Excellent advice from you and others 😊.. Let's all stay OPTIMISTIC 👍


----------



## n0823 (Jan 29, 2020)

applied april 2nd. co contact on nov 5 for ptre verification and overseas education evidence, which were already submitted initially. waiting hopelessly like everybody else.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

n0823 said:


> applied april 2nd. co contact on nov 5 for ptre verification and overseas education evidence, which were already submitted initially. waiting hopelessly like everybody else.


Chill! At least you got a co contact. Just hang on for 1 month all will come through (hopefully)! Dont panic please. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danicap7 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi, 

This is my first time here, I came across your thread this morning, and can I just say, I'm kind of relieved to see I'm not the only one still waiting. 

Applied: 25 April 2019
CO contact: 13 Nov 2019 
Replied: 13 Nov 2019

So far, I'm still waiting, haven't heard a single thing. 25 Feb will be 10 months. Also wondering if they forgot about us. And if our applications go back in line after CO contact, how many new applicants are ahead of us - does it even work that way? 

I'm at the point where I don't really care, want to tell them just give me an answer so I can go on with my life...


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Danicap7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time here, I came across your thread this morning, and can I just say, I'm kind of relieved to see I'm not the only one still waiting.
> 
> ...


I totally understand how you feel! For me 10 months are over.. Lodged visa on 21st March, CO contact to release pte results on November 4th, waiting since then!!


----------



## A.A (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi everyone! Finally a visa grant!!!! 

Occupation - 241111
Lodged - 12th March 2019
CO Contact - 28th Oct 2019
Replied - 11th Nov 2019
Visa Grant - 30th Jan 2020


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Thank you everyone..I really pray that all my fellow applicants get their grants soon.


Many many congratulations....m also waiting from dec 2018


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Danicap7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time here, I came across your thread this morning, and can I just say, I'm kind of relieved to see I'm not the only one still waiting.
> 
> ...


Mate, Atleast you got a CO contact. Here i lodged on 06-Apr and the status is still received.

261313
NSW
Onshore


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow! Congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

A.A said:


> Hi everyone! Finally a visa grant!!!!
> 
> Occupation - 241111
> Lodged - 12th March 2019
> ...


Congratulations!!! What was the CO contact for?


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

A.A said:


> Hi everyone! Finally a visa grant!!!!
> 
> Occupation - 241111
> Lodged - 12th March 2019
> ...


Hi congrats. 
How much points you had, cos I have applied for same with 85 points.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aamien said:


> Hi congrats.
> How much points you had, cos I have applied for same with 85 points.:fingerscrossed:


Points and Anzsco code have no value once you are invited 
Time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

A.A said:


> Hi everyone! Finally a visa grant!!!!
> 
> Occupation - 241111
> Lodged - 12th March 2019
> ...


Wow GREAT!!!👍👍👍 Congrats! Looks like they are taking 11 to 12 months for March, April lodge dates.. I hope we all get to hear something good in February 😊 Lodge date 21st March


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

Guys, has anyone called the Department and has been told that they are going to leave a note on your file saying that you have called asking about your process? I am wondering if that actually helps at all to speed up a bit the application assessment or whether it doesn't do anything


----------



## Danicap7 (Jan 30, 2020)

A.A said:


> Hi everyone! Finally a visa grant!!!!
> 
> Occupation - 241111
> Lodged - 12th March 2019
> ...


Congrats!!!! Giving me a little bit of hope 😁 happy 4 you!


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks like one grant for every three days


----------



## A.A (Nov 20, 2019)

Thank you everyone! Please remember the grant is around the corner!!! Hang in there 🙂
And the CO contact was for newborn passport and on the papers assessment.
Points - 70+5 NSW


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

AnaLondono said:


> not at all...they don't bother amything like that..


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

There seems to be a recent grant of 1st may. So things are moving. 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> There seems to be a recent grant of 1st may. So things are moving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


Nice..Good to know


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

HI,

I had lodged NSA visa on 28th May 2019. My husband is a non-accompanying dependent and i applied for visa only for my daughter and myself. CO contacted on 25th Nov requesting for husband's PCC but he is not ready to submit any documentation. I attached a letter in my application stating the same. No response after that. Has anyone faced a similar situation? I am scared that CO might reject my application.

Any inputs will be of great help.

Thanks!
Archana


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Even non accompanying applicant need to get pcc and medical done. This was told to me by my agent when initially I submitted my application. But rest asks the experts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

archun84 said:


> HI,
> 
> I had lodged NSA visa on 28th May 2019. My husband is a non-accompanying dependent and i applied for visa only for my daughter and myself. CO contacted on 25th Nov requesting for husband's PCC but he is not ready to submit any documentation. I attached a letter in my application stating the same. No response after that. Has anyone faced a similar situation? I am scared that CO might reject my application.
> 
> ...


You have to provide your husband pcc and medicals
Otherwise in all probability your application will be rejected
Consult a good Mara agent in case they have some loophole you can exploit

Cheers


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

Can an affidavit stating that i will not sponsor his visa in future will work? Any MARA contacts also will be helpful


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

archun84 said:


> Can an affidavit stating that i will not sponsor his visa in future will work? Any MARA contacts also will be helpful


Nope as far as I know

You may take a free initial consultation from Iscah and then decide

Cheers


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

archun84 said:


> Can an affidavit stating that i will not sponsor his visa in future will work? Any MARA contacts also will be helpful


otherwise remove his name from the application...problem solved


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sure I will check in their website


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

issue is he has signed consent for my daughter's application. not sure if i can remove his name.


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

archun84 said:


> issue is he has signed consent for my daughter's application. not sure if i can remove his name.


you cam resubmit the consent form with your sign.


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hey the consent form has to be signed by the parent who is not travelling.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Consult a reputed mara agent as they have loopholes for that. Mine agent did for someone.


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

Can you please give me his contact.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

archun84 said:


> Can you please give me his contact.


Where are you based?


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

I am from India..Bangalore


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

no new grants for nsw ?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

vgopal470 said:


> no new grants for nsw ?


Not much grants for 190 in general there days. Though 189 is being processed quickly, judging on the 5-15 grants daily being reported on immi tracker. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

mail2notif said:


> vgopal470 said:
> 
> 
> > no new grants for nsw ?
> ...


Any idea on 190 VIC grants? That also seems pretty slow to me!


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi everyone..GREAT NEWS.. Got my golden email today.. Alhamdulillah 190 visa VIC granted for all 6 of us!!!! So very grateful for your help.. I can't even imagine this journey without your support. Thank you so much!! 

Lodge date : 21st March
HR manager
State: VIC
Immi contact on 04 Nov to release PTE results
Immi contact at office (as informed by my colleague) on 19th Jan) for employment verification 
Visa granted : 03rd Feb


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Congratulations! I told you its coming!!! 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Congratulations @sumaiyya. Wishing you a smooth transition.


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

sumaiyya said:


> Hi everyone..GREAT NEWS.. Got my golden email today.. Alhamdulillah 190 visa VIC granted for all 6 of us!!!! So very grateful for your help.. I can't even imagine this journey without your support. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Lodge date : 21st March
> HR manager
> ...


Wow... So happy for you! Congratulations. Pray for me now   
All the very best for your future endeavours.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi, I was always wondering how the department picks up the cases. 
Is it based on the date of lodgment? Do they pick up the 'Descion ready' applications first? How long does it take to CO to be assigned to an application?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sumaiyya said:


> Hi everyone..GREAT NEWS.. Got my golden email today.. Alhamdulillah 190 visa VIC granted for all 6 of us!!!! So very grateful for your help.. I can't even imagine this journey without your support. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Lodge date : 21st March
> HR manager
> ...


Congratulations. Glad that you got the grant. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

exlipse said:


> Hi, I was always wondering how the department picks up the cases.
> Is it based on the date of lodgment? Do they pick up the 'Descion ready' applications first? How long does it take to CO to be assigned to an application?



There's no definite answer to this. But from the past trends, it seems they pick cases based on lodgement date in batches. It's difficult to determine which cases are 'Decision ready' before picking up and assessing the application.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

exlipse said:


> Hi, I was always wondering how the department picks up the cases.
> 
> Is it based on the date of lodgment? Do they pick up the 'Descion ready' applications first? How long does it take to CO to be assigned to an application?


Except department and God no one knows this process. Whatever we guess is pure speculation based on the data/trend we all see. 

Usually they pick month wise so for 75-90 cases from each month gets sorted together unless someone gets CO contact or some verification gets delayed. Though some people get lucky when their application gets picked up quite early when compared to others. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## n0823 (Jan 29, 2020)

*n0823*



sumaiyya said:


> Hi everyone..GREAT NEWS.. Got my golden email today.. Alhamdulillah 190 visa VIC granted for all 6 of us!!!! So very grateful for your help.. I can't even imagine this journey without your support. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Lodge date : 21st March
> HR manager
> ...


Many congratulations. I was contacted on the 5th and applied on april 2nd. yours gives me hope lol. fingers crossed.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Does no CO contact a sign of worry? 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Does no CO contact a sign of worry?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


Nope. CO contact only means some delay in majority of cases in terms of few days to few months. So majority people hope for no CO contact such that they can get Direct grant. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Except department and God no one knows this process. Whatever we guess is pure speculation based on the data/trend we all see.
> 
> Usually they pick month wise so for 75-90 cases from each month gets sorted together unless someone gets CO contact or some verification gets delayed. Though some people get lucky when their application gets picked up quite early when compared to others.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk





Sydneykar said:


> There's no definite answer to this. But from the past trends, it seems they pick cases based on lodgement date in batches. It's difficult to determine which cases are 'Decision ready' before picking up and assessing the application.


Thank you guys, picking batches based on lodgment date makes sense. 
I thought if someone front-loaded all the documents (Meds, 80, PCC) would speed up the picking. So the front loading everything doesn't quite help you to get picked up but during the later part to avoid any CO contacts.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

exlipse said:


> Thank you guys, picking batches based on lodgment date makes sense.
> I thought if someone front-loaded all the documents (Meds, 80, PCC) would speed up the picking. So the front loading everything doesn't quite help you to get picked up but during the later part to avoid any CO contacts.


Yup. Because there have been cases from October/November who got the grant and/or CO contact while many were pending from march onwards. So it's a black box where sometimes luck and prayers do work. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Danicap7 (Jan 30, 2020)

sumaiyya said:


> Hi everyone..GREAT NEWS.. Got my golden email today.. Alhamdulillah 190 visa VIC granted for all 6 of us!!!! So very grateful for your help.. I can't even imagine this journey without your support. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Lodge date : 21st March
> HR manager
> ...


Congrats!! Great news!


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Where are you based?


hey can u give me any MARA contact


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

Hi,
I have applied for Indian pcc from VFS Sydney office on 23Jan. Today is 6th business day and i didn't receive any response from them. What are the normal processing times for Indian pcc. My parents still stay at the address as mentioned in my passport.
Thanks,


----------



## MIT29 (Jan 8, 2020)

n0823 said:


> sumaiyya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone..GREAT NEWS.. Got my golden email today.. Alhamdulillah 190 visa VIC granted for all 6 of us!!!! So very grateful for your help.. I can't even imagine this journey without your support. Thank you so much!!
> ...




Hey Buddy, I too have filed on 2nd April'19 and received a CO for medical on 6th Nov'19 responded on 11th Nov. I have been closing following your case on Immi tracker and hopefully we will get our grants soon. 


Also to add for many PPL on the forum who are asking how are they going abt the grants let me answer. I have done enough analysis and for majority of case with direct grants are picked as per the lodgement date and for the ones who have received CO contact please filter by the co date and the date responded to for CO contact. This will answer largely of when to expect a Grant. This could help in small way to find your grant week. All the best.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Couldn't get you bro!









Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

There have been 4 grants reported today, form March including one from Sumaiyya here.


----------



## MIT29 (Jan 8, 2020)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Couldn't get you bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will try to explain it better. So majority of the direct grants go by the lodgement date. And in case of Co contact filter by the date of CO contact and the date of response to CO contact on Immi tracker. The grants for PPL with CO contacts are mostly in line with the date of contact and it's respone date. Currently the grants for PPL with CO contact is hovering around end Oct '19 and start of Nov'19. Hope this answers. And keep in mind NB's advice that the complexity of the case also affect the processing time.


----------



## n0823 (Jan 29, 2020)

MIT29 said:


> Hey Buddy, I too have filed on 2nd April'19 and received a CO for medical on 6th Nov'19 responded on 11th Nov. I have been closing following your case on Immi tracker and hopefully we will get our grants soon.
> 
> 
> Also to add for many PPL on the forum who are asking how are they going abt the grants let me answer. I have done enough analysis and for majority of case with direct grants are picked as per the lodgement date and for the ones who have received CO contact please filter by the co date and the date responded to for CO contact. This will answer largely of when to expect a Grant. This could help in small way to find your grant week. All the best.


Thanks . bunch of grants have been updated on immitracker today , mostly for march and one for april i think. i have a feeling oct/nov co contacted cases are going to get grants in the next couple of weeks. and there havent been too many invitation post may/june so i think they are finally starting to clear the backlogs.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

PradeepGulir said:


> There have been 4 grants reported today, form March including one from Sumaiyya here.


Make that 7 ! Some movement finally


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

At Last, received Direct Grant this morning for my 190 NSW VISA. Being a long time coming

190 ITA:25th FEB 2019
190 Visa Lodged: 28th March 2019
Direct Grant: 03 FEB 2020 (11 months waiting)
IED: 03 FEB 2021


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

PradeepGulir said:


> Congratulations @sumaiyya. Wishing you a smooth transition.


Thank you so much...


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Kenochie said:


> At Last, received Direct Grant this morning for my 190 NSW VISA. Being a long time coming
> 
> 190 ITA:25th FEB 2019
> 190 Visa Lodged: 28th March 2019
> ...


Great..CONGRATS!!! Looks like March lodgement batch are finally gettin the visas


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you all for your good wishes and thanks again for all your ongoing support


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

***GOT THE GRANT***

Hello All,

With Great joy I would like to inform everyone that my wife and I got the grant today..thank you all for your support

Lodged - 24th march 2019
Co contact for employment reference letters - 3rd Dec 2019
Grant received - 3rd Feb 2020
First entry by - 3rd Feb 2021

System analyst -261112

Thanks All...


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

akhil1986_ said:


> ***GOT THE GRANT***
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> ...


Congratulations Akhil... Could you please explain a bit more about your CO contact for employment reference letter.


----------



## saurabhaus7 (Dec 29, 2019)

Congratulations Akhil... Can you please let us know your score as well...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

saurabhaus7 said:


> Congratulations Akhil... Can you please let us know your score as well...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks , score was 80


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> akhil1986_ said:
> 
> 
> > ***GOT THE GRANT***
> ...


Thanks, so CO wanted to have a signed letter from my managers/HR of all the companies I have worked with to include my R&R on the company letter head...


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats guys for the grant!!!!!


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

akhil1986_ said:


> Sydneykar said:
> 
> 
> > akhil1986_ said:
> ...


Thanks for your response. May I know if your current employer provided the letter? If not, what did you provide? I'm in similar situation and my employer didn't provide RnR on letterhead. So I provided the mail from HR


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

akhil1986_ said:


> Thanks, so CO wanted to have a signed letter from my managers/HR of all the companies I have worked with to include my R&R on the company letter head...


Did they require you to get R&R for the companies you didn't claim points on?


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

archun84 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you based?
> ...


Hi, did you get the MARA contact no? If not, please leave your contact no. I wll call you.. I am located in Hyderabad, India


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

sumaiyya said:


> Hi, did you get the MARA contact no? If not, please leave your contact no. I wll call you.. I am located in Hyderabad, India


Hey my no is +<*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 
*
....i really need some help..appreciate if you could help me.


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

spicyoxtail said:


> akhil1986_ said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, so CO wanted to have a signed letter from my managers/HR of all the companies I have worked with to include my R&R on the company letter head...
> ...


Only for companies I claimed points for....


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> akhil1986_ said:
> 
> 
> > Sydneykar said:
> ...


In my case, since, I had already left my current company by the time CO contacted, so they provided the R&R without any issues...


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

akhil1986_ said:


> ***GOT THE GRANT***
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> ...


Super congratz.


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi really...i am not able to reply to ur msg privately


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

Realy85 i am unable to reply


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Send email to [email protected]


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

Wow congratulations. I have also applied for HR Manager role for NSW in November 



sumaiyya said:


> Hi everyone..GREAT NEWS.. Got my golden email today.. Alhamdulillah 190 visa VIC granted for all 6 of us!!!! So very grateful for your help.. I can't even imagine this journey without your support. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Lodge date : 21st March
> HR manager
> ...


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

nishuk said:


> Wow congratulations. I have also applied for HR Manager role for NSW in November
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arin.kanji (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi, I am new to the forum. I have lodged my NSW 190 Visa on 11-Oct on (85 + 5 =90) points. It is showing "received" status since then. Any idea when can I expect a CO contact or grant


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

arin.kanji said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum. I have lodged my NSW 190 Visa on 11-Oct on (85 + 5 =90) points. It is showing "received" status since then. Any idea when can I expect a CO contact or grant


You may or may not get a CO contact. If CO contact happens it can happen between 1-10 months anytime. There is no fixed timeline. Sometimes people do receive direct grants after waiting of 8-10 months. 

Avg time as per immitracker is 189 days. So it's safe to assume you may get grant somewhere around May or earlier if you get lucky as there have been already few cases from October picked up. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 529 (Feb 4, 2020)

veshi said:


> Depends on assessment and job experience. Victoria is looking for people but requires 3 years of jobs experience on approved assessment.


I do have 2 years 11 months overseas experience and working here in Australia as well but as a contract. Do Victoria combine both as 3 years experience?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

529 said:


> I do have 2 years 11 months overseas experience and working here in Australia as well but as a contract. Do Victoria combine both as 3 years experience?


Overall 3 years experience is what matters and this would be after skill assessment met date. Atleast for ACS related occupations. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

You can't combine overseas and onshore experiences as both has different points plus way of assessement as far as I have seen. 

Eg: for 5 points onshore 1 year work experience whereas overseas 3 year is 5 points.

QUOTE=529;15036706]


veshi said:


> Depends on assessment and job experience. Victoria is looking for people but requires 3 years of jobs experience on approved assessment.


I do have 2 years 11 months overseas experience and working here in Australia as well but as a contract. Do Victoria combine both as 3 years experience?[/QUOTE]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Loverboyns said:


> You can't combine overseas and onshore experiences as both has different points plus way of assessement as far as I have seen.
> 
> Eg: for 5 points onshore 1 year work experience whereas overseas 3 year is 5 points.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Vic counts all experience including what was deducted by ACS
You can combine the Australian experience also provided you work consistently 

Cheers


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

Thanks Sumaiyya 



sumaiyya said:


> nishuk said:
> 
> 
> > Wow congratulations. I have also applied for HR Manager role for NSW in November
> ...


----------



## n0823 (Jan 29, 2020)

guys just got my grant. applied April 2nd, co contact for PTE and overseas education evidence on 5th nov. just hang in there all of you. rest assured, it will come. 
if it makes you feel any better, i even had a minor criminal charge (cannabis) when i was a student in the US. Disclosed everything and provided the relevant documents and everything went fine.. Anyway, happy days. and good luck to you all.


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

n0823 said:


> guys just got my grant. applied April 2nd, co contact for PTE and overseas education evidence on 5th nov. just hang in there all of you. rest assured, it will come.
> if it makes you feel any better, i even had a minor criminal charge (cannabis) when i was a student in the US. Disclosed everything and provided the relevant documents and everything went fine.. Anyway, happy days. and good luck to you all.


Congrats . Can we know ur ANZSCO and state? when the CO contacted?


----------



## n0823 (Jan 29, 2020)

vgopal470 said:


> Congrats . Can we know ur ANZSCO and state? when the CO contacted?


nsw /chef . co contacted on nov 5th for pte verification and overseas education evidence even though they were initially submitted.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

n0823 said:


> guys just got my grant. applied April 2nd, co contact for PTE and overseas education evidence on 5th nov. just hang in there all of you. rest assured, it will come.
> if it makes you feel any better, i even had a minor criminal charge (cannabis) when i was a student in the US. Disclosed everything and provided the relevant documents and everything went fine.. Anyway, happy days. and good luck to you all.


Congratulations. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

I, am also nsw chef 12th may. Hope i am the next chef to get the grant! 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## MIT29 (Jan 8, 2020)

n0823 said:


> guys just got my grant. applied April 2nd, co contact for PTE and overseas education evidence on 5th nov. just hang in there all of you. rest assured, it will come.
> if it makes you feel any better, i even had a minor criminal charge (cannabis) when i was a student in the US. Disclosed everything and provided the relevant documents and everything went fine.. Anyway, happy days. and good luck to you all.



Hey Many Congratulations, and finally you got the grant. Hopefully mine is just on the way.


----------



## MIT29 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi All, I got a second CO contact for Health Undertaking. Just praying they do not take another month after this Contact.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

MIT29 said:


> Hi All, I got a second CO contact for Health Undertaking. Just praying they do not take another month after this Contact.


Health undertaking is form 815 ? Not redoing of the medicals right?


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Got the golden mail today for a family of 3. Following is my timeline. A couple of pointers:

** The mail can come anytime. I got mine at around 2.30 PM Australian time.
** I got CO contact for Employment letter on company letterhead. HR didnt provide, so I provided mail screenshot. Got grant based on that.

Thanks a ton to NB and forum members! To all those waiting, wish you speedy grant!

*********************************************************************************************************
Job Code: 261312
Points: Age: 30 + Education 15 + English 20 + Experience 5 + SS 5
ACS - 15/06/2018
PTE-A (15/02/2019) LRSW 88/90/79/90
190 NSW DOE: 28/02/2019 (75)
NSW Pre-invite: 14/03/2019, Responded: 16/03/2019
NSW Invite: 27/03/2019
PCC India: 01/04/2019
Lodged Visa: 14/04/2019
Medicals: 15/04/2019
PCC Malaysia: 19/04/2019
CO Contact: 18/11/2019: Employment Reference Letter on Company Letterhead, Change of name for child on birth certificate (Provided new birth certificate with correct name)


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Sydneykar said:


> Got the golden mail today for a family of 3. Following is my timeline. A couple of pointers:
> 
> ** The mail can come anytime. I got mine at around 2.30 PM Australian time.
> ** I got CO contact for Employment letter on company letterhead. HR didnt provide, so I provided mail screenshot. Got grant based on that.
> ...


Congratulations!!! 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> Got the golden mail today for a family of 3. Following is my timeline. A couple of pointers:
> 
> ** The mail can come anytime. I got mine at around 2.30 PM Australian time.
> ** I got CO contact for Employment letter on company letterhead. HR didnt provide, so I provided mail screenshot. Got grant based on that.
> ...


Congrats Sydneykar! Hoping mine comes through too soon next :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> Got the golden mail today for a family of 3. Following is my timeline. A couple of pointers:
> 
> ** The mail can come anytime. I got mine at around 2.30 PM Australian time.
> ** I got CO contact for Employment letter on company letterhead. HR didnt provide, so I provided mail screenshot. Got grant based on that.
> ...


congrats ... so happy to see a fellow member getting the grant. 
more reason to be happy as I also applied with 261312.


----------



## MIT29 (Jan 8, 2020)

vyks365 said:


> MIT29 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, I got a second CO contact for Health Undertaking. Just praying they do not take another month after this Contact.
> ...


Yes this is only to submit form 815 and not redoing my medicals.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats everyone!!! Hopefully they start working on May files asap as well.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Happy to inform you guys that I got my visa grant today.  
Thanks to all the members for your support and special thanks to NB for your concrete replies.

Thanks
261313 NSW (75+5)
lodged- 06-Apr
granted- 05-Feb (Direct)


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I got my visa grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Finally phew!


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I got my visa grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Rupesh,


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I got my visa grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all the members for your support and special thanks to NB for your concrete replies.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats!! Exact 10 month timeframe.




QUOTE=Rupesh_Oz;15037512]Happy to inform you guys that I got my visa grant today.















Thanks to all the members for your support and special thanks to NB for your concrete replies.

Thanks
261313 NSW (75+5)
lodged- 06-Apr
granted- 05-Feb (Direct)[/QUOTE]


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I got my visa grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all the members for your support and special thanks to NB for your concrete replies.
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeeshanmansha (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum.
Visa lodged 21st April 2019
CO contact 14th Nov for Austral PCC, wife functional english proof newborn baby “On paper medical assessment, wife medical and work experience proof. 

All documents subitted on 8th Dec including “On papers health assessment-letter from GP”
But the health section for my daughter still shows examination required. Can anyone please advise if i May have done something wrong With on paper health assessment.

Thanks


----------



## Zeeshanmansha (Feb 3, 2020)

Zeeshanmansha said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum.
> Visa lodged 21st April 2019
> CO contact 14th Nov for Austral PCC, wife functional english proof newborn baby “On paper medical assessment, wife medical and work experience proof.
> ...



I have applied for 190 for victoria
Anzsco code: 233914


----------



## Zeeshanmansha (Feb 3, 2020)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I got my visa grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations Rupesh. Hopefully rest will get soon.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Congrats sydneykar. Enjoy the moment and keep others in prayers. Hope we get ours soon.


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi Folks,

Got my grant today. Hope all others waiting get their grant soon.
Do not lose hope, stay positive and optimistic. Yours will arrive soon.


Lodged - 10th April 2019
CO contact - 7th November 2019 (Spouse -Proof of functional English)
Grant - 5th Feb 2020


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats mate.



falcon77 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. Hope all others waiting get their grant soon.
> Do not lose hope, stay positive and optimistic. Yours will arrive soon.
> ...


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Congratz to Sydneykar, Roopesh, and Falcon. People who have lodged in April and May keep your fingers crossed, the good news is just around the corner.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Finally they are clearing March to May. Congrats to all who received it today. Finally you guys can relax now. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Hoping for them to clear our files asap as we all are stuck atm without the grant. 



mail2notif said:


> Finally they are clearing March to May. Congrats to all who received it today. Finally you guys can relax now.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

I was looking at the pending applications for 2019 so thought to compile the numbers as few might find it useful. This data is based on cases reported on the immitracker for Visa 190 between December 2018 till January 2020.


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> I was looking at the pending applications for 2019 so thought to compile the numbers as few might find it useful. This data is based on cases reported on the immitracker for Visa 190 between December 2018 till January 2020.
> 
> View attachment 91630


Nice work, thanks for the compilation. But in the month of march if you see two out of the three pending cases are the repeat cases (created twice).


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Finally they are clearing March to May. Congrats to all who received it today. Finally you guys can relax now.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Wow, there's really a pattern. A few days back I saw March applicants been granted now it has touched April. I've started to follow this thread very recently and I thought it was a random thing until you guys explained.


----------



## 5hang (Jan 21, 2020)

Not very sure. But I did the "On the papers health assessment" from a Paediatrician for my newborn and also submitted the signed consent form per CO's request. It got health clearance after 2 or 3 working days.




Zeeshanmansha said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum.
> Visa lodged 21st April 2019
> CO contact 14th Nov for Austral PCC, wife functional english proof newborn baby “On paper medical assessment, wife medical and work experience proof.
> ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

PradeepGulir said:


> Nice work, thanks for the compilation. But in the month of march if you see two out of the three pending cases are the repeat cases (created twice).


That's fine. We can compensate those few repeated cases with people not filing. Afterall immitracker just represents 2-5% anyway. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks to god. I received grant for my new born baby, wife and me today at 10.35AM. Thanks to all the support . it really means alot .


----------



## Zeeshanmansha (Feb 3, 2020)

vgopal470 said:


> Thanks to god. I received grant for my new born baby, wife and me today at 10.35AM. Thanks to all the support . it really means alot .


Congrats man. Can you share your timeline. Also have done the papers Health for your newborn baby or normal medical exam?


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

Zeeshanmansha said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum.
> Visa lodged 21st April 2019
> CO contact 14th Nov for Austral PCC, wife functional english proof newborn baby “On paper medical assessment, wife medical and work experience proof.
> ...


Hello bro, 
What did you give for evidence of functional English.


----------



## Zeeshanmansha (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi1207 said:


> Zeeshanmansha said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


I provided PTE score of my wife


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

vgopal470 said:


> Thanks to god. I received grant for my new born baby, wife and me today at 10.35AM. Thanks to all the support . it really means alot .


Congrats Vgopal, seems like you have saved from greying of hair due to extensive waiting. All the best to you.


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Zeeshanmansha said:


> Congrats man. Can you share your timeline. Also have done the papers Health for your newborn baby or normal medical exam?


below is my timeline. Also, I did the on paper health assessment for the new born and the signed acknowledgement. it was reflected in a week on the Immi account.

261312 - Developer programmer
-------------------------
Age: 30, Education: 15, PTE: 20, Experience: 10 (Total 75)


Timeline
-------
190 DOE: 80 with SS (15-Aug-2019) - NSW (75+5)
NSW State Invite: 21-Aug-2019
Visa Application Lodgement: 23-Sep-2019
Medicals: 10-Dec-2019
Visa Grant: 06-FEB-2020(DG)


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

vgopal470 said:


> below is my timeline. Also, I did the on paper health assessment for the new born and the signed acknowledgement. it was reflected in a week on the Immi account.
> 
> 261312 - Developer programmer
> -------------------------
> ...


Congratulations to all , happy to see many grants today .

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeeshanmansha (Feb 3, 2020)

vgopal470 said:


> Zeeshanmansha said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats man. Can you share your timeline. Also have done the papers Health for your newborn baby or normal medical exam?
> ...



Thanks man. Did you submitted by immi in attached documents option?


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Zeeshanmansha said:


> Thanks man. Did you submitted by immi in attached documents option?


yes


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I got my visa grant today.
> Thanks to all the members for your support and special thanks to NB for your concrete replies.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Congrats! Any idea, you had employment verification?

Thnaks!


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

PradeepGulir said:


> Congratz to Sydneykar, Roopesh, and Falcon. People who have lodged in April and May keep your fingers crossed, the good news is just around the corner.



Thank you all. Stay positive, yours is just around the corner.
Finally, seems like March and April applicants are getting their grants.


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

congrats man


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

Iak2780 said:


> congrats man


Thank you.


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

Any guess when can i expect an invite for the 190 VIC .... 261311 with 90 points ... DOE of eoi is sep 2019


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Iak2780 said:


> Any guess when can i expect an invite for the 190 VIC .... 261311 with 90 points ... DOE of eoi is sep 2019


Nobody can predict the state's invites. Though you do stand a higher chance seeing your 90 points and I'm surprised that you have been waiting since Sept, 2019.
My EOI got updated on 5/01/2020 with 85+5 points and received pre-invite from VIC on 16th. Though I'm still skeptical whether I will receive the final invite or not seeing VIC is very choosy.

So, it's really surprising. But don't lose hope. It might be just around the corner


----------



## saurabhaus7 (Dec 29, 2019)

negi said:


> Nobody can predict the state's invites. Though you do stand a higher chance seeing your 90 points and I'm surprised that you have been waiting since Sept, 2019.
> 
> My EOI got updated on 5/01/2020 with 85+5 points and received pre-invite from VIC on 16th. Though I'm still skeptical whether I will receive the final invite or not seeing VIC is very choosy.
> 
> ...


Hey Negi... I am also waiting with 85+5 for Vic for 261112 since Dec 2019... Hope I too get Invite soon enough like you  

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## s_gibson (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I lodged my file on 22 Aug 19 under 189 & 190 subcalss, how much time will it take for ITA. I am new here so looking for your advise and suggestion.


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

negi said:


> Nobody can predict the state's invites. Though you do stand a higher chance seeing your 90 points and I'm surprised that you have been waiting since Sept, 2019.
> My EOI got updated on 5/01/2020 with 85+5 points and received pre-invite from VIC on 16th. Though I'm still skeptical whether I will receive the final invite or not seeing VIC is very choosy.
> 
> So, it's really surprising. But don't lose hope. It might be just around the corner


Thanks Negi ,
Well I initially submitted my EOI on 12 -sep-2019 , then it got updated with 85+5 for 190 in november 2019, waited till jan 2020 for NSW invite , then Submitted for 261311 for VIC instead on 29 -jan -2020 .. i'm keeping my fingers crossed . Is VIC any better than NSW wrt issuing invites .. 

Regards


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Looks like again test match has started. no score since morning 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Iak2780 said:


> Thanks Negi ,
> Well I initially submitted my EOI on 12 -sep-2019 , then it got updated with 85+5 for 190 in november 2019, waited till jan 2020 for NSW invite , then Submitted for 261311 for VIC instead on 29 -jan -2020 .. i'm keeping my fingers crossed . Is VIC any better than NSW wrt issuing invites ..
> 
> Regards


Hello @IAK

Well, no idea whether VIC is better than NSW or not but If im not wrong, I believe the pre-invites are issued by both the states solely on points, So you do have a higher chance of being invited by VIC. 

Another thing, are you onshore or offshore? Did your job code has any additional requirement in NSW which might be the reason you did not receive any invite from the state if you do not meet that criteria.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

saurabhaus7 said:


> Hey Negi... I am also waiting with 85+5 for Vic for 261112 since Dec 2019... Hope I too get Invite soon enough like you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Hey @Saurabh

Hopefully you will get it soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## saurabhaus7 (Dec 29, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey @Saurabh
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you will get it soon. :fingerscrossed:


Hey Negi... Thank you so much... Hoping for the best... And wishing that you get your final invite asap... thanks for spreading the much needed positivity...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

When good news comes!









Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Looks like again test match has started. no score since morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk





apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> When good news comes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atleast they are scoring here and there, we should be happy about that.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Prayers prayers prayers!!! 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> I was looking at the pending applications for 2019 so thought to compile the numbers as few might find it useful. This data is based on cases reported on the immitracker for Visa 190 between December 2018 till January 2020.
> 
> View attachment 91630


I have been trying to open your attachment, but it says the image couldn't be opened 😕 could you resend it, please? Or is it just me having trouble?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> When good news comes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it should be more like "When someone posts that *his*/*her* grant has come"


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

negi said:


> Hello @IAK
> 
> Well, no idea whether VIC is better than NSW or not but If im not wrong, I believe the pre-invites are issued by both the states solely on points, So you do have a higher chance of being invited by VIC.
> 
> Another thing, are you onshore or offshore? Did your job code has any additional requirement in NSW which might be the reason you did not receive any invite from the state if you do not meet that criteria.


Hi Negi,
Thanks for the reply . Yeah technically speaking its been just a week since I applied for VIC 190 , so I should be patient . 
I'm offshore , no idea about any additional requirement for the job code 261311 . Nothing that I know of , yet . Lets hope for the best .

Regards,
Imran


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Iak2780 said:


> Hi Negi,
> Thanks for the reply . Yeah technically speaking its been just a week since I applied for VIC 190 , so I should be patient .
> I'm offshore , no idea about any additional requirement for the job code 261311 . Nothing that I know of , yet . Lets hope for the best .
> 
> ...


Hey Imran!

See, this link 

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

Your job does have an additional criteria that is the reason you did not receive any news from NSW. But anyway, let's hope for the best from VIC.


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey Imran!
> 
> See, this link
> 
> ...


Hi Negi,
Thanks a lot bud . Well , now I must check if there is any additional criteria in VIC . I hope not . 
well , I just checked the VIC list here : https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria
and I dont see any Additional Criteria , fingers crossed now . 

Regards,
Imran


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

AnaLondono said:


> I have been trying to open your attachment, but it says the image couldn't be opened 😕 could you resend it, please? Or is it just me having trouble?


Can you try from mobile or desktop. Working fine for me. Unfortunately I couldn't increase the size so ended up attaching it. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Looks like they are focusing on sept now. So by all means the backlog will cross 10 - 11 months timeline.









Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Looks like they are focusing on sept now. So by all means the backlog will cross 10 - 11 months timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All we do is trying to understand the methodology of them (as human being), but I am not sure whether there is a methodology about the case selection criteria ) Most likely they read our comments, and they are laughing


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> All we do is trying to understand the methodology of them (as human being), but I am not sure whether there is a methodology about the case selection criteria ) Most likely they read our comments, and they are laughing


Hahaha. Yes. They could be simply making a coin toss or some automated software to pick some case at random  

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Looks like we have a 'reservoir dogs' situation here!!! . 

Sent from my SM-A750F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

I feel like they are doing lottery thing and whatever case number they get from the jar they start working on that case.


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Basically this is us and them 









Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣



QUOTE=pra7eek;15038788]Basically this is us 

and them 









Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pra7eek said:


> Basically this is us and them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the photo on the left becomes the photo on the right by the time you get the grant 

Cheers


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

NB said:


> I thought the photo on the left becomes the photo on the right by the time you get the grant
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, "Stop sending us feedbacks, PLEASE STAHP!" 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi NB 
Today I got a CO for my application to provide evidence of functional English but I already send them when I got my score report how to send it again?


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

charupriyal said:


> Hi NB
> Today I got a CO for my application to provide evidence of functional English but I already send them when I got my score report how to send it again?



New score reports have got reference number on them. You need to get it from your PTE account.

Sorry I am not NB.


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Why are ypu being aggrassive..?


NB said:


> I thought the photo on the left becomes the photo on the right by the time you get the grant
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, "Stop sending us feedbacks, PLEASE STAHP!" 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bkoiyean (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have lived in NSW for 4.5 years. I just got 482 last November after working as Internal Auditor about 2 years. I think my PR journey has 3 ways at the moment:

1. 186 DE: Waiting till this November 2020 when I have 3 years for working experience.

2. 186 TRT: Waiting till November 2022 when I have worked 3 years on 482.

3. 190 NSW: Planning to get PTE for extra 10 pts (70) or 20 pts (80).

Current points: 60 = 30 Age (25 after 11/2020 + 15 Education + 5 Australian study + 5 Experience + 5 SS.

I really need some advice from experts for my situation. 

Should I try hard to get 20 extra points for English to apply 190 NSW with 80 points - Internal Auditor? Or I will have no chance with that 80 points given the update of point scheme.

If I have to stick with 186, should I apply for 186 DE this November or wait till 11/2022? I’m afraid that possible failure of 186 DE on 11/2020 will affect my last chance - 186 TRT on 11/2022. 

Please help!!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bkoiyean said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lived in NSW for 4.5 years. I just got 482 last November after working as Internal Auditor about 2 years. I think my PR journey has 3 ways at the moment:
> 
> ...


The biggest question is whether your employer is ready to sponsor you under 186 DE once you are eligible in Nov 2020 ?
Have you spoken to them and got positive feedback ?

Cheers


----------



## Bkoiyean (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi NB,

I am so happy to get your response. They are willing to sponsor me under 186 DE this year.

My concern is the “genuine need” criteria because they just sponsored me under 482 last November. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bkoiyean said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am so happy to get your response. They are willing to sponsor me under 186 DE this year.
> 
> ...


As they have been able to sponsor you under 482, I don’t think it will be difficult to get the approval for 186 DE also
Speak to the immigration agency through which your 482 was processed 

Cheers


----------



## Bkoiyean (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank you very much for your valuable advice, NB! 

All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_gibson (Feb 3, 2020)

*190 applied in Aug 2019*



s_gibson said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I lodged my file on 22 Aug 19 under 189 & 190 subcalss, how much time will it take for ITA. I am new here so looking for your advise and suggestion.



Hello Everyone,

I am re-posting my question, requesting for some suggestion / Feedback.

My current score is 70 for 189 & 75 for 190, what is the time frame I should expect for ITA ?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

For 189 it's almost very less.
For 190 it depends on state as they can invite someone with 65 points and leave other with 90+ points. And no one can predict invites.


----------



## s_gibson (Feb 3, 2020)

Realy85 said:


> For 189 it's almost very less.
> For 190 it depends on state as they can invite someone with 65 points and leave other with 90+ points. And no one can predict invites.


@Bkoiyean, Thanks for your feedback. In general for a score of 70 what is the timeline we can expect for 190 subclass, can we expect 8-10 months?:confused2:


----------



## s_gibson (Feb 3, 2020)

s_gibson said:


> @Bkoiyean, Thanks for your feedback. In general for a score of 70 what is the timeline we can expect for 190 subclass, can we expect 8-10 months?:confused2:


Thanks Realy85


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

s_gibson said:


> @Bkoiyean, Thanks for your feedback. In general for a score of 70 what is the timeline we can expect for 190 subclass, can we expect 8-10 months?:confused2:


There is no timeline. First of all you would have to check if your intended state is open and accepting 190 applications for your job codes or no. 

You can expect 2 days to 2 years. There is no timeline for 190 invitation from states. So you can only hope for the best. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

I got invite in 11 weeks on 65 points whereas my friend are waiting same occupation for 4 mnths with 75points. So, depends on state and need of occupation.


----------



## s_gibson (Feb 3, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> There is no timeline. First of all you would have to check if your intended state is open and accepting 190 applications for your job codes or no.
> 
> You can expect 2 days to 2 years. There is no timeline for 190 invitation from states. So you can only hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


@mail2notif, thanks for your feedback.How do I know if VC and NSW are accepting my job code? Is there a link or website I can check this information.


----------



## s_gibson (Feb 3, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> I got invite in 11 weeks on 65 points whereas my friend are waiting same occupation for 4 mnths with 75points. So, depends on state and need of occupation.


What is your job code, if I may ask you?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

s_gibson said:


> @mail2notif, thanks for your feedback.How do I know if VC and NSW are accepting my job code? Is there a link or website I can check this information.


Both states have their separate sites. Just Google Victoria/NSW 190 visa and you shall see the pages. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Grant notification,

I am so happy to announce that me and my wife received our golden grant today. Thanks everyone and thank you much NB, let god fullfill all your wishes. 

Lodgement date - April 16th
Grant date - February 10th (Direct)
Skill - Welder


----------



## MIT29 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi All, With immense blessing of the God, Shree Sai Ram we received our grant for both of us. It has been a long journey from planning for Australia to clearing PTE with 79+ to the final invite and A GRANT today. From logement on 2nd April'19 to a Grant on 10th Feb'20 is a game of patience. I would like to thank NB and many others who are doing a fantastic job of guiding PPL on this forum. Easy to say but difficult to be calms still will say believe in yourself and the almighty and your grant is on its way. Thank you all see you in NSW soon.


----------



## Danicap7 (Jan 30, 2020)

Congrats to all who received their grants, and now I can finally say - I've reveived mine too! 

Lodged: 25 April 2019
CO Contacted: 13 November 2019
Replied to CO: 13 November 2019
Visa granted: 10 February 2020

Keep on going to those still waiting, it will come - thank you for your motivating words, it kept me going for the last bit! All the best!


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Received our grant this morning finally ( x 3 members ). 
Has been a ridiculously long and painful wait and so very relieved that it came through in the end without any further hiccups. Congrats to everyone who've been granted today and all the very best for those awaiting their grant.It has to eventually come through . 

Couldn't thank the forumers enough for the help and support extended along the way. 

Lodged: 15 April 2019
CO Contacted: 10 November 2019
Replied to CO: 13 November 2019
Visa granted: 10 February 2020
ANZSCO code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Congratz all!! Wish you all the best for your future. Awesome start to the week.


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

190 NSW visa lodged - 5th Feb
261111 ANSCO


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Congratulations to all..


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats guys!!!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Congratulations to all who have received grants today. Seems like April backlog got cleared today to some extent. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## s_gibson (Feb 3, 2020)

Congrats to all folks who got grant!


----------



## vipuljain (Jun 9, 2018)

Finally! Thanks everyone on the forum for their continued support and guidance (specially NB). I've been a silent viewer of this forum for last 6 months.


Congrats to all getting grants today!

Good Luck for rest.

NSW Lodged: 18 April 2019
CO Contacted: 15 November 2019
Replied to CO: 15 November 2019
Visa granted: 10 February 2020
IED: 10 January 2021
PTE Score: 90
Work Ex: 10 Points
ANZSCO code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

How exciting to read so many people with April applications received grants today! Congratulations all. Hopefully it keeps moving like this 🙌


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

um.heygau said:


> Grant notification,
> 
> I am so happy to announce that me and my wife received our golden grant today. Thanks everyone and thank you much NB, let god fullfill all your wishes.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! What's your occupation?


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

MIT29 said:


> Hi All, With immense blessing of the God, Shree Sai Ram we received our grant for both of us. It has been a long journey from planning for Australia to clearing PTE with 79+ to the final invite and A GRANT today. From logement on 2nd April'19 to a Grant on 10th Feb'20 is a game of patience. I would like to thank NB and many others who are doing a fantastic job of guiding PPL on this forum. Easy to say but difficult to be calms still will say believe in yourself and the almighty and your grant is on its way. Thank you all see you in NSW soon.


Well done! What's your occupation?


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Danicap7 said:


> Congrats to all who received their grants, and now I can finally say - I've reveived mine too!
> 
> Lodged: 25 April 2019
> CO Contacted: 13 November 2019
> ...


ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## MIT29 (Jan 8, 2020)

Crocs said:


> MIT29 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, With immense blessing of the God, Shree Sai Ram we received our grant for both of us. It has been a long journey from planning for Australia to clearing PTE with 79+ to the final invite and A GRANT today. From logement on 2nd April'19 to a Grant on 10th Feb'20 is a game of patience. I would like to thank NB and many others who are doing a fantastic job of guiding PPL on this forum. Easy to say but difficult to be calms still will say believe in yourself and the almighty and your grant is on its way. Thank you all see you in NSW soon.
> ...


Occupation- Accountant
Score 80+5 for NSW
Initial invite 17th Jan 19
Final Invite 6th Feb 19
Visa Logged 2nd April 19
First Co for Medical 6th Nov 19
Second CO of Health Undertaking 6th Feb 20
Grant Date 10th Feb 2020 
IED 10th Feb 2021


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Wonderful to see many grants! Congratulations to everyone 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danicap7 (Jan 30, 2020)

Crocs said:


> Danicap7 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to all who received their grants, and now I can finally say - I've reveived mine too!
> ...


No, Early Childhood Educator.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Danicap7 said:


> No, Early Childhood Educator.


Many congratulations guys ... So many grants today 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Guys just wanna ask, how long does it take for a case officer to be assigned after getting ITA? is police clearance done before or after case officer contacts you?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

cutiepie25 said:


> Guys just wanna ask, how long does it take for a case officer to be assigned after getting ITA? is police clearance done before or after case officer contacts you?


If the Case Officer does not contact you, the status always stays as "Received", so you cannot know whether a Case Officer assigned or not.

Police clearance needs to be uploaded after ITA without waiting any question from Case Officer.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Guys, it seems that most of the CO's are working on the April applications (I am saying "most of them" inasmuch as previous week a guy with September application had the grant).

As far as I remember, previous year, they did not accept any applications for some period (they closed it before July - new FY - and they opened on September??). 

Do you remember this period which was closed for the new applications? 

I lodged on December, and trying to understand how many people are waiting in front of me (not the exact number of course, just the months).


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Onurakis said:


> Guys, it seems that most of the CO's are working on the April applications (I am saying "most of them" inasmuch as previous week a guy with September application had the grant).
> 
> As far as I remember, previous year, they did not accept any applications for some period (they closed it before July - new FY - and they opened on September??).
> 
> ...


It is futile to make such guesses with regards to Grants.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

*um.heygau*



Crocs said:


> Congratulations! What's your occupation?


Welder 322313


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Any grants today?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> Any grants today?


Looks like a dry day 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

1 grant from april on immitracker


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hope they start granting may applications now.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Hope they start granting may applications now.


What is ur logde date ? 190 ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

anhad18 said:


> What is ur logde date ? 190 ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


12th of May 2019. NSW 351311 chef


----------



## MIT29 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello Guys, Does anyone know a Forum or a whatsapp group which can assist in post PR queries and share some insight on movement to Australia NSW.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

MIT29 said:


> Hello Guys, Does anyone know a Forum or a whatsapp group which can assist in post PR queries and share some insight on movement to Australia NSW.


I also need to know. Let me know too please.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

I am also waiting from May VIC.



apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> anhad18 said:
> 
> 
> > What is ur logde date ? 190 ?
> ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

MIT29 said:


> Hello Guys, Does anyone know a Forum or a whatsapp group which can assist in post PR queries and share some insight on movement to Australia NSW.


On expat forum (here) there is one sticky forum (what to do after arrival) as well as thread named as living in Australia which you can use for such queries. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyismyname (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey guys, 

Ive been waiting since 9th May 2019. Been no CO contact whatsoever however I got the CO commencement letter back on 21 November 2019. 

My AFP expired on 23 January 2020. Should I get a new one and upload it on immiaccount? Will this delay even further? Should I not submit it?


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello Everyone.

Lodged my 190 Visa on February 5.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> MIT29 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys, Does anyone know a Forum or a whatsapp group which can assist in post PR queries and share some insight on movement to Australia NSW.
> ...


Here a few I stumbled across, 

Some of them may be old posts but still relevant I guess. 

In case you come across any other good ones do share... 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...t-my-perspective.html#/topics/844473?page=140

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...t-my-perspective.html#/topics/1177570?page=22


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...t-my-perspective.html#/topics/1197073?page=79


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Luckyismyname said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ive been waiting since 9th May 2019. Been no CO contact whatsoever however I got the CO commencement letter back on 21 November 2019.
> 
> My AFP expired on 23 January 2020. Should I get a new one and upload it on immiaccount? Will this delay even further? Should I not submit it?


If you want to play safe then get a new one and submit it but even if you don't do it at this point it's fine. Because you can't be sure if CO will contact you again or not for this or something else. 


Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Good to know that @Wallflower11. There has been no invites since November for Architectural Draftsperson and it has been changed from low to limited now. Hope they issue at least ten invites before June. Keep us posted to know how long it takes for Grant.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Luckyismyname said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ive been waiting since 9th May 2019. Been no CO contact whatsoever however I got the CO commencement letter back on 21 November 2019.
> 
> My AFP expired on 23 January 2020. Should I get a new one and upload it on immiaccount? Will this delay even further? Should I not submit it?


Do we get co commencement letter also?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Do we get co commencement letter also?


Some CO send, some don’t
They start working on your case, and will contact you only if they find something missing, else they will give you a direct grant 

Cheers


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

Dear all,

In visa granting process, does it matter more (in order of grants being given) when the application is being submitted, or where the CO contact was made? it's been 6 months since we applied, and 3 months since CO contacted us and we responded back. 
This waiting phase is so hard...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Ves said:


> Dear all,
> 
> In visa granting process, does it matter more (in order of grants being given) when the application is being submitted, or where the CO contact was made? it's been 6 months since we applied, and 3 months since CO contacted us and we responded back.
> This waiting phase is so hard...


Nope. It doesn't matter. Some get their grant in 1-2 months while few get it after 10-15 months. CO contact can happen multiple times or zero..there is no fixed formula and you can't do much except waiting. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> Nope. It doesn't matter. Some get their grant in 1-2 months while few get it after 10-15 months. CO contact can happen multiple times or zero..there is no fixed formula and you can't do much except waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks for clarifiction!


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

What's going on all of a sudden they arw slowing down again. Feel like they are waiting us to finish our 10months time before start granting again.


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

I know right !!! .... Well just hope for a windfall of grants ASAP .....


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> Good to know that @Wallflower11. There has been no invites since November for Architectural Draftsperson and it has been changed from low to limited now. Hope they issue at least ten invites before June. Keep us posted to know how long it takes for Grant.


I have received two invitations from NSW as I applied myself and through my agent as well, I got the pre-invites on February 5 and November 29, respectively. The application I used for my 190 visa is the EOI my agent applied for me.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> What's going on all of a sudden they arw slowing down again. Feel like they are waiting us to finish our 10months time before start granting again.


I have the same feeling. But it's too early to say a slow down. Let's not forget visa grant process will not stop after May grants only! It's an ongoing thing so to keep the later candidates like July Aug (leftovers like us) in the time line they should keep granting. And let's remember, Half of February is still left. What's say?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

I suggest department and they sent me their standard reply saying 90% application process finishes in 10 months so it will still take more time to finish the application for grant even after 10 months and as I am still on 10 months time frame so nothing than standard reply. 😔




apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > What's going on all of a sudden they arw slowing down again. Feel like they are waiting us to finish our 10months time before start granting again.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Loverboyns said:


> I suggest department and they sent me their standard reply saying 90% application process finishes in 10 months so it will still take more time to finish the application for grant even after 10 months and as I am still on 10 months time frame so nothing than standard reply. 😔


Even if you ask after 2 years they will tell you that you are in the 10%

There is nothing you can do but wait

Cheers


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Yup thats what I can feel now.




QUOTE=NB;15042750]





Loverboyns said:


> I suggest department and they sent me their standard reply saying 90% application process finishes in 10 months so it will still take more time to finish the application for grant even after 10 months and as I am still on 10 months time frame so nothing than standard reply. 😔


Even if you ask after 2 years they will tell you that you are in the 10%

There is nothing you can do but wait

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> Yup thats what I can feel now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE] Just hang on. We are getting out grant soon. Very soon.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,
Just updating you all I lodged in October 2019 and today my lawyer notified me that he has received an email from the department that they have commenced the assessment of my application, I checked my immiaccount which still shows status as received and has not changed to Initial assessment.


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just updating you all I lodged in October 2019 and today my lawyer notified me that he has received an email from the department that they have commenced the assessment of my application, I checked my immiaccount which still shows status as received and has not changed to Initial assessment.


Please share your occupation. Can you share this email with us? I thought they wouldn't send such alerts until CO contacted us. 

Anyways, how has your lawyer received such communication and you can access the system? They usually have another portal in which we don't have access to. Hence, this can be the reason why you can't see the status changing.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Occupation - 141311 - motel manager 
I did created another account on immiaccount and imported my application there, I don’t have access to his portal.

Please share your occupation. Can you share this email with us? I thought they wouldn't send such alerts until CO contacted us. 

Anyways, how has your lawyer received such communication and you can access the system? They usually have another portal in which we don't have access to. Hence, this can be the reason why you can't see the status changing.[/QUOTE]


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Seems like they are focusing on 189. There have been 110 visa grants in the month of January, 117 so far in February and 11 today alone. If they do 190 at the same rate they may clear all the cases by March.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Hopefully they start work on 190 and give us a grant. 




PradeepGulir said:


> Seems like they are focusing on 189. There have been 110 visa grants in the month of January, 117 so far in February and 11 today alone. If they do 190 at the same rate they may clear all the cases by March.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> Please share your occupation. Can you share this email with us? I thought they wouldn't send such alerts until CO contacted us.
> 
> Anyways, how has your lawyer received such communication and you can access the system? They usually have another portal in which we don't have access to. Hence, this can be the reason why you can't see the status changing.


MAny CO send a commencement email, many don’t 
It’s nothing extraordinary 

Cheers


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

As per my agent not a single contact yet or update and he is saying i might get DG even though my medical is expired. 

I think it depends on CO for sure.



NB said:


> Crocs said:
> 
> 
> > Please share your occupation. Can you share this email with us? I thought they wouldn't send such alerts until CO contacted us.
> ...


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> I have the same feeling. But it's too early to say a slow down. Let's not forget visa grant process will not stop after May grants only! It's an ongoing thing so to keep the later candidates like July Aug (leftovers like us) in the time line they should keep granting. And let's remember, Half of February is still left. What's say?


Hi my friend,

Below, you do not mention about people who have lodged on Feb'19, am I right?

_"And let's remember, Half of February is still left"_


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Bro, can't understand your anguish enough. We all are in same boat.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Bro, can't understand your anguish enough. We all are in same boat.


Hi bro, I am just asking do you reckon that half of the the Feb'19 applicants still wait? 

I just wanted to confirm this situation, that's all, all good.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Bro as per immitracker its almost done. If immitracker is any indicator, they have almost finished 90%grant for April, 85% for May. All I was saying, there are 15 more days in Feb 2020. So other's grant can come, who are in April, may.
BTW what's your lodge date.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Bro as per immitracker its almost done. If immitracker is any indicator, they have almost finished 90%grant for April, 85% for May. All I was saying, there are 15 more days in Feb 2020. So other's grant can come, who are in April, may.
> BTW what's your lodge date.


Glad to hear mate, otherwise it would be big trouble. 

Like you said, we are not sure whether Immitracker does represent the main data or not, but according to Immitracker, more than half of the July-August and September applications have been already assessed (waiting for grant will make all of us statisticians 

I lodged on December'19...


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

I have understood one thing, unless a Bollywood actress begs you for a date everyday(if ur stars are shining so brightly !) you aren't lucky enough to get something before 10 month timeline. So stay mentally prepared.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Like others said it will come on its own time. Nothing we can do much .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Bro as per immitracker its almost done. If immitracker is any indicator, they have almost finished 90%grant for April, 85% for May. All I was saying, there are 15 more days in Feb 2020. So other's grant can come, who are in April, may.
> BTW what's your lodge date.


You are basing your calculations on a data that has not been validated
Also the number of people using it now is negligible as compared to the overall grants being given
So any assumption based on this will either make you optimistic or pessimistic unnecessarily 
Just stop looking at such trackers and only depend on DHA global processing times

Cheers


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello, fellow applicants of 190 visa  

In this slow process of waiting, I wanted to ask for how long has it been your process so far?

In my case 6 months since I applied for 190 visa, and 3 months since CO contact & my response.

What about yours?


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

9 months, no co contact. Hope it makes you feel better.


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> 9 months, no co contact. Hope it makes you feel better.


Haha it doesn't, but we're on the same boat  Perhaps you'll get direct grant! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> I have understood one thing, unless a Bollywood actress begs you for a date everyday(if ur stars are shining so brightly !) you aren't lucky enough to get something before 10 month timeline. So stay mentally prepared.


It all depends on the occupation and the backlog of applications from that occupation. 

It's important that everyone posts their occupation and visa category then this will give more info for all. Also, the complexity of people's cases will vary. Ones will have 2+ dependants to be assessed while others are single. In conjunction, this can slow down or speed up the assessment. I've seen people who applied in November and already got their grants.

This is not to say that DHA has not been slowing down applications, which I think can also be the case. Therefore, it doesn't make much sense that after cutting +50% of invites in a year, the waiting times have now increased even for complex cases.


----------



## clse945111 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm currently on a 820 visa waiting for 801 result, at the same time I also have my 190 application in but the bridging visa is "not active"... Because I'm on 820.
Will my bridging visa ever become active? Also what happens if my 820/801 result is negative?

Thanks!!


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Same. Hope for the best mate.



apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> 9 months, no co contact. Hope it makes you feel better.


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Ves said:


> Hello, fellow applicants of 190 visa
> 
> In this slow process of waiting, I wanted to ask for how long has it been your process so far?
> 
> ...


Seven months, no CO nuthn' yet. All we can do here is wait! I'll allow myself to start ranting to all my feiends and family after crossing nine months. 

Given my most generic code (231312, NSW, Single) plus a Latin America stay of two years, they're gonna take their own sweet time. Meanwhile, Indian life and job it is! 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

Regara said:
I have applied 190 on 4july, ist co contact was on 9 dec 2019 reagrding form 80 and baby BC, Then next co contact was on 14 jan for baby medical, and after that nothing heard.. and application status is ‘further assessment‘, what that mean, will they ask any other document?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Regara said:


> Regara said:
> I have applied 190 on 4july, ist co contact was on 9 dec 2019 reagrding form 80 and baby BC, Then next co contact was on 14 jan for baby medical, and after that nothing heard.. and application status is ‘further assessment‘, what that mean, will they ask any other document?


They may or may not. So you can only hope and pray that you get the grant without any further CO contact.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

Ves said:


> Hello, fellow applicants of 190 visa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, my husband and I applied for 190 visa on 24th June 2019, we received contact on 28th October, replied on 31st October and haven't heard anything else since then. So we are about a week away to be 8 months total wait since we apply and 4 months since we heard from a CO. 

That's been our long wait story


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

15 moths since i lodged my application and 10 months since CO contact


----------



## abhinavcreed13 (Feb 15, 2020)

Anybody receiving invitation using Victoria sponsorship for 190? I have 3 years of overseas experience and provided valid assessment details.
__________________
EOI 28.10.2019
261313
85 VIC

Still waiting for my invitation!!


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

abhinavcreed13 said:


> Anybody receiving invitation using Victoria sponsorship for 190? I have 3 years of overseas experience and provided valid assessment details.
> __________________
> EOI 28.10.2019
> 261313
> ...


3 years of accepted job experience on assessment or 3 years in total?


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

David93 said:


> 15 moths since i lodged my application and 10 months since CO contact


Oh my God! What state nominated you? Have you contact Home Affairs? I thought one was allowed to have informatiom about the application if it has been over the statutory timeframe of 10 months and one has not received a response yet.


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

NB please can you tell , What is meaning of further assessment ?


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

Hope so.. can you explain if status of application is further assessment, what that means?



mail2notif said:


> They may or may not. So you can only hope and pray that you get the grant without any further CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Regara said:


> Hope so.. can you explain if status of application is further assessment, what that means?


That means what it says
It’s under assessment 

Cheers


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Guys, for partner skill assessment, what is the experience requirement. My friends wife is applying for skill assessment as customer service manager. in last 10 years she has just 3 years as customer service manager from 2010 -2013. From 2014 onwards she has worked as a Co-ordnitor. Will she get points for skill assessment to help her partner?


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Guys, for partner skill assessment, what is the experience requirement. My friends wife is applying for skill assessment as customer service manager. in last 10 years she has just 3 years as customer service manager from 2010 -2013. From 2014 onwards she has worked as a Co-ordnitor. Will she get points for skill assessment to help her partner?


It would depend how relevant her experience is from 2014 onwards...

From the Vetassess website:

Customer Service Manager (ANZSCO Code 149212)
This occupation requires a qualification assessed as comparable to the education level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Diploma or higher and in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

In addition to the above, it is essential for applicants to meet the following employment criteria:

at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level,
- undertaken in the last five years,
- working 20 hours or more per week, and
- highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

If the qualification is not in a highly relevant field, then the applicant must have:

- two years of post-qualification employment experience at an appropriate skill level,
- undertaken in the last five years,
- working 20 hours or more per week, and
- highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

This is reduced to one year if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Certificate IV level in a highly relevant field.

If employment has occurred before completion of qualification, then three years of highly relevant employment experience are required in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level in the last five years.

Please note in order to achieve a successful Skills Assessment Outcome, a positive assessment for both qualifications and employment is required.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

she completed her PG in 2002 and worked in Customer Service from 2004 to 2013. Then she worked as a Teacher for 2 years before working as a Customer Co-ordinator for 3 years. Last 2 years she had been on and off the job as her spouse had been moving locations due to job. They are a bit confused.



mt3467 said:


> It would depend how relevant her experience is from 2014 onwards...
> 
> From the Vetassess website:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Hii Guys

I am onshore. I have applied for 190 in nov. My 485 visa finishes on 28th March. I am not sure whether i can cancel my 485 health insurance and enrol to medicare. Would i breach any visa condition by cancelling my private health insurance before bridging visa gets activated on 28th march?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausonshore said:


> Hii Guys
> 
> I am onshore. I have applied for 190 in nov. My 485 visa finishes on 28th March. I am not sure whether i can cancel my 485 health insurance and enrol to medicare. Would i breach any visa condition by cancelling my private health insurance before bridging visa gets activated on 28th march?
> 
> Thanks


The moment you paid your 190 visa application fees, you became eligible to enrol in Medicare
So you are no longer required to maintain private health insurance 
You don’t need the bridging visa to kick in to cancel the private health insurance or enrol in medicare 

If you have any doubts, consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

NB; Thank you for your advice....appreciated .[QUOTE="Ausonshore said:


> Hii Guys
> 
> I am onshore. I have applied for 190 in nov. My 485 visa finishes on 28th March. I am not sure whether i can cancel my 485 health insurance and enrol to medicare. Would i breach any visa condition by cancelling my private health insurance before bridging visa gets activated on 28th march?
> 
> Thanks


The moment you paid your 190 visa application fees, you became eligible to enrol in Medicare
So you are no longer required to maintain private health insurance 
You don’t need the bridging visa to kick in to cancel the private health insurance or enrol in medicare 

If you have any doubts, consult a Mara agent 

Cheers[thank you so much for advice ]


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Ausonshore said:


> Hii Guys
> 
> I am onshore. I have applied for 190 in nov. My 485 visa finishes on 28th March. I am not sure whether i can cancel my 485 health insurance and enrol to medicare. Would i breach any visa condition by cancelling my private health insurance before bridging visa gets activated on 28th march?
> 
> Thanks


I have already enrolled for Medicare. I,m still on 5th month of my 485. 
I'm also thinking of cancelling my Private insurance, and also if you are living in VIC get an Ambulance cover, which is not covered by Medicare.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

AnaLondono said:


> Hey, my husband and I applied for 190 visa on 24th June 2019, we received contact on 28th October, replied on 31st October and haven't heard anything else since then. So we are about a week away to be 8 months total wait since we apply and 4 months since we heard from a CO.
> 
> That's been our long wait story


190 is dead slow now 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

anhad18 said:


> 190 is dead slow now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Slow is defined for something that at least moves.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Slow is defined for something that at least moves.


Yes its not at all moving for offshore , many ppl.waiting for more than 6 months .

Looks like DhA is working only on 189.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

anhad18 said:


> Yes its not at all moving for offshore , many ppl.waiting for more than 6 months .
> 
> Looks like DhA is working only on 189.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


They are giving dg for oct and nov now. So who knows what they are doing.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> They are giving dg for oct and nov now. So who knows what they are doing.


Based on my observation only onshore candidates getting grant , however , offshore ppl just waiting . 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

There is no point speculating. Just pray this corona virus doesn't make the matter worse. They have barred visas for Chinese applicants as of now, should not extend it to all asians!


----------



## 5hang (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm onshore and has been waiting for almost 8 mo :fingerscrossed:



anhad18 said:


> Based on my observation only onshore candidates getting grant , however , offshore ppl just waiting .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> There is no point speculating. Just pray this corona virus doesn't make the matter worse. They have barred visas for Chinese applicants as of now, should not extend it to all asians!


They have barred visitor visa, PR application is altogether different thing , many Chinese ppl applied PR and they will get with some delay .

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

5hang said:


> I'm onshore and has been waiting for almost 8 mo :fingerscrossed:


What is your job code ??

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Onshore 10 months touch down. Like other said patience guys. Hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

5hang said:


> I'm onshore and has been waiting for almost 8 mo :fingerscrossed:





Loverboyns said:


> Onshore 10 months touch down. Like other said patience guys. Hopefully it will come soon.


I always thought being onshore was a 'huge' plus


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Same thing I guess. And also it depends on case and complications with the case and documents provided as well. 






exlipse said:


> 5hang said:
> 
> 
> > I'm onshore and has been waiting for almost 8 mo
> ...


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

It will be no wonder the timeline increases to 10-12 months by next month. There is no point waiting endlessly for the grant. I have wasted 1 year of my professional life just like that. Its better to concentrate of what we have in hand rather than sitting on the fence like duckings.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> It will be no wonder the timeline increases to 10-12 months by next month. There is no point waiting endlessly for the grant. I have wasted 1 year of my professional life just like that. Its better to concentrate of what we have in hand rather than sitting on the fence like duckings.


You are right bro, this wait is impacting professional and personal life too. 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 5hang (Jan 21, 2020)

anhad18 said:


> what is your job code ??
> 
> Sent from my redmi 6 pro using tapatalk


234112


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

I was curious. Can we change jobs while the visa is in process? Or would we have to update them if we change employer?

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Yes we can change. And have to update change in circumstances for safety sake. Even i did this


----------



## CoronaMan (Feb 17, 2020)

Im offshore and already has 489 Visa - sponsored by SA, at the same timehave lodged my visa 190. can I already move to New South Wales, my 190 sponsor state and start looking for a job?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

CoronaMan said:


> Im offshore and already has 489 Visa - sponsored by SA, at the same timehave lodged my visa 190. can I already move to New South Wales, my 190 sponsor state and start looking for a job?


Depends on 489. Is it activated? Expired? If yet to be expired and you haven't met the 2 years condition then you are gonna violate it's term by living and working for another state before 190 approval. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Depends on 489. Is it activated? Expired? If yet to be expired and you haven't met the 2 years condition then you are gonna violate it's term by living and working for another state before 190 approval.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Not yet activated. Doing my initial entry next week. That is correct, I'm going to violate 489 terms but I'm gonna get my 190 Visa eventually, so I guess my question is it okay to live and start looking for a job in NSW under such circumstance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wallflower11 said:


> Not yet activated. Doing my initial entry next week. That is correct, I'm going to violate 489 terms but I'm gonna get my 190 Visa eventually, so I guess my question is it okay to live and start looking for a job in NSW under such circumstance.


No one can stop you from violating the 489 conditions 
You are responsible for your actions

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

wallflower11 said:


> Not yet activated. Doing my initial entry next week. That is correct, I'm going to violate 489 terms but I'm gonna get my 190 Visa eventually, so I guess my question is it okay to live and start looking for a job in NSW under such circumstance.


What you get in future doesn't allow you to use it now otherwise all offshore candidates would have moved onshore and started working and living.

But no one can stop you from violating the visa conditions. It's not okay to live and work before visa grant in NSW(190) but you can live and work, no one can stop you. But keep in mind, if caught, your 489 can be cancelled which may have impact in your 190 grant and/or future applications like citizenship etc. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi,
What's the validity of health assessment w.r.t 190 application. Please advise.,


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

AUVic190 said:


> Hi,
> What's the validity of health assessment w.r.t 190 application. Please advise.,


12 months for any visa. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi Guys, Can you please advise if there's any chance for this to get the 190 invite from NSW?

Total Points - 85 (80+5)
Age - 35
English - Superior
Current location - NSW
Local experience - 1.5 years (5 points counted as part of above)
EOI submitted - Mid of 2019, but updated this month after PTE points got upgraded


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Hi Guys, Can you please advise if there's any chance for this to get the 190 invite from NSW?
> 
> Total Points - 85 (80+5)
> Age - 35
> ...


No one can predict state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

NB said:


> No one can predict state sponsorship
> The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you
> 
> Cheers


I agree with that mate!
But, no harm in understanding if there's any precedent of people who got an invite in a similar situation; rather than residing in dark. I guess that's the whole purpose of this forum.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

According to immitracker I see 2 DG's for 2019 Dec and 1 for 2020 Jan.  
But for 190 nothing updated for 2019 Dec.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

exlipse said:


> According to immitracker I see 2 DG's for 2019 Dec and 1 for 2020 Jan.
> But for 190 nothing updated for 2019 Dec.


Hi mate, do you mean two people who applied on December 19 & January 20 got 189 grant?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Hi mate, do you mean two people who applied on December 19 & January 20 got 189 grant?


Yes. Except 1 all who got their grants in 30-80 days during that timeline are onshore candidates. 

Overall only one visa seems to be moving faster anyday and these days 189 appears to be faster while until December it was 190. We can do nothing but to wait. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> Hi mate, do you mean two people who applied on December 19 & January 20 got 189 grant?


Sorry, yes 189. 



mail2notif said:


> Yes. Except 1 all who got their grants in 30-80 days during that timeline are onshore candidates.
> 
> Overall only one visa seems to be moving faster anyday and these days 189 appears to be faster while until December it was 190. We can do nothing but to wait.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


I was happy and worried at the same time when I saw a DG for a 189 January 2020 applicant. :ranger:


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Yes. Except 1 all who got their grants in 30-80 days during that timeline are onshore candidates.
> 
> Overall only one visa seems to be moving faster anyday and these days 189 appears to be faster while until December it was 190. We can do nothing but to wait.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Bit randomly few 190 also getting in 3 months , one of my friend 190 ACT got grant on 15 Feb, lodged on 10 Nov.



Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Is there anyone here who is from march or april 2019 and still waiting for the grant?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Is there anyone here who is from march or april 2019 and still waiting for the grant?


Most of the march April 190 got grant already , now I believe few September 2019 pending 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

But what about may and june people?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Is there anyone here who is from march or april 2019 and still waiting for the grant?


What is ur like lodge date and anzsco ? State

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

anhad18 said:


> What is ur like lodge date and anzsco ? State
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


12th may 2019. 351311 chef.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> 12th may 2019. 351311 chef.


NSW. no co contact till now


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> But what about may and june people?


I know one person from what's app group , who lodged in march 190 NSW BA, he updated one payslip last month , and seems his case got refreshed and he got grant after a week.

May be due to system issue ur file is last in Q, try uploading a document, it may bring ur case on top.

Seems this worked for few ppl , awaiting from long time. Please give a try.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

anhad18 said:


> I know one person from what's app group , who lodged in march 190 NSW BA, he updated one payslip last month , and seems his case got refreshed and he got grant after a week.
> 
> May be due to system issue ur file is last in Q, try uploading a document, it may bring ur case on top.
> 
> ...


Wish i could. My maximum documents limit is over. I did updatex my address in dec. Soon i got to know about my employment verification happened. Dont know what to update now.


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> anhad18 said:
> 
> 
> > What is ur like lodge date and anzsco ? State
> ...


hi apoorv i applied 11 jul got co contct on 10 dec reply same day no response yet
3511311 vic 65 points 
co contct for birth cert , pcc of england, and super for aus 
hope this help


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Wish i could. My maximum documents limit is over. I did updatex my address in dec. Soon i got to know about my employment verification happened. Dont know what to update now.


Best wishes bro, hope you will get your golden mail soon.

The wait is really killing , and paused life. 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Panku20 said:


> hi apoorv i applied 11 jul got co contct on 10 dec reply same day no response yet
> 3511311 vic 65 points
> co contct for birth cert , pcc of england, and super for aus
> hope this help


For me no co contact also.i guess thry either forgot me or thdre is some serious glitch in my case.


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Panku20 said:
> 
> 
> > hi apoorv i applied 11 jul got co contct on 10 dec reply same day no response yet
> ...


be positive mate depend upon co hope for positive outcome soon 🙏
all the best


----------



## trinhnq (Jun 22, 2017)

CO requested me to pay VAC2 fee on 17th - Dec, and I paid on 18th-Dec.
But there is no grant for me til now.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> I know one person from what's app group , who lodged in march 190 NSW BA, he updated one payslip last month , and seems his case got refreshed and he got grant after a week.
> 
> May be due to system issue ur file is last in Q, try uploading a document, it may bring ur case on top.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I do not believe so. If it would be the story, the people who uploaded some documents after CO contact would not wait for months.

This kind of rumors may create another burden on the CO's and also cause delays.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Just want to know who all are from may 2019 here still waiting for grant.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Just want to know who all are from may 2019 here still waiting for grant.


I can totally understand your situation. I got my grant after an year. My case was straight forward (I can say bcoz I work with an international mission) still they took an year.. I know, its frustrating but beyond your control. Stay strong and it will happen real soon.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Su_Shri said:


> I can totally understand your situation. I got my grant after an year. My case was straight forward (I can say bcoz I work with an international mission) still they took an year.. I know, its frustrating but beyond your control. Stay strong and it will happen real soon.


Looks like i am radiating desperation loudly! Thanks for understanding mate!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Onurakis said:


> To be honest, I do not believe so. If it would be the story, the people who uploaded some documents after CO contact would not wait for months.
> 
> This kind of rumors may create another burden on the CO's and also cause delays.


I posted incorrect answer earlier. Agree with onurakis.


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Has anyone received ITA for 190 Vic for 2613 SOL recently in month of Jan or Feb 2020! Is there any minimum time post submitting EOI, after which they send ITA??


----------



## mohan31 (Feb 18, 2020)

*Waiting For PR grant*

Hi Everyone, 
Invitation for NSW: 24 May 2019
Visa Lodge Date: 12 June, 2019
ANZSCO code: 233512 (Mechanical)
PR Grant Date: Still waiting, No CO Contact. Applied via MARA agent

No CO Contact. Does anyone know if people from June have received their grants??


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Waiting from May 19 mate. 



mohan31 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Invitation for NSW: 24 May 2019
> Visa Lodge Date: 12 June, 2019
> ANZSCO code: 233512 (Mechanical)
> ...


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

There is no way to know how long you will wait because DHA has specific queues for each ANZSCO groupings. 

That means an IT guy can wait more or less than an Engineer, Nurse or Accountant. These are different fields.

There are 8 cases of 190 visas that have already been approved from November applicants in ImmiTracker! Therefore, the queue has been moving, but very slowly.

I do expect my visa to move faster than now. It's very very slow.

___________________________________________________________________________________________

ANZSCO: 2611
NSW 190 Sponsorship
Applied: 26/12/2019
No CO contact or approval up to now


----------



## siripathi (Feb 18, 2020)

*siripathi*



mohan31 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Invitation for NSW: 24 May 2019
> Visa Lodge Date: 12 June, 2019
> ANZSCO code: 233512 (Mechanical)
> ...


my case Lodge Date: april 15, 2019. Still showing status as Received


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Panku20 said:


> hi apoorv i applied 11 jul got co contct on 10 dec reply same day no response yet
> 3511311 vic 65 points
> co contct for birth cert , pcc of england, and super for aus
> hope this help


You did not submitted birth certificate at the time of application ??

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

siripathi said:


> my case Lodge Date: april 15, 2019. Still showing status as Received


Many such cases received Direct Grant. So hope for the best. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> Panku20 said:
> 
> 
> > hi apoorv i applied 11 jul got co contct on 10 dec reply same day no response yet
> ...


no i didnt submit all these docs what they ask for


----------



## d_kk (Feb 18, 2020)

I've lodged my 190 visa on 29th Nov 2019 with the help of immi agent. I can see my EOI status as lodged on my skillselect account. I don't have immi account credentials as my account it is managed by agent. 

1) Can I ask my agent to share immi account details with me so that I can also monitor status of my case?
2) my skillselect status "lodged" is valid or it should be "Received"?
3) When I receive DG or CO contact do I receive email as well or just my agent will get notification?

Thanks!


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

d_kk said:


> I've lodged my 190 visa on 29th Nov 2019 with the help of immi agent. I can see my EOI status as lodged on my skillselect account. I don't have immi account credentials as my account it is managed by agent.
> 
> 1) Can I ask my agent to share immi account details with me so that I can also monitor status of my case?
> 2) my skillselect status "lodged" is valid or it should be "Received"?
> ...



1) Generally speaking, they do not share these details and they control your account
2) Immiaccount changes only and it should be "Received" at the initial stage
3) Most likely, the agent may be added his own email address only.

They are doing this for two reasons. First reason is they want to have full responsibility on your account, you know, you can upload something irrelevant unless consulting the agent. Second reason is they manage the time easily. For example, CO sends an email, and you want to respond on the same date to save some time. But if your agent is busy, he can upload the document whenever he is available. Thus, you cannot put any pressure on him about uploading the requested document 

Like I said, I have just mentioned about the general practice, it changes up to the agent.


----------



## d_kk (Feb 18, 2020)

Onurakis said:


> 1) Generally speaking, they do not share these details and they control your account
> 2) Immiaccount changes only and it should be "Received" at the initial stage
> 3) Most likely, the agent may be added his own email address only.
> 
> ...


Thank you for prompt reply Onurakis.


----------



## mohammedjhangir (Nov 29, 2019)

*Mistakes in my visa application*

Hi guys,
I have 2 question regarding my NSW 190 visa application which I have lodge recently:

1. In my visa application by mistake I clicked “yes” to a question “ if I have studied in regional years for 2 years” instead of “no”, for which I haven't claimed any points in my EOI, because of which in my attached documents section it is showing 2 years regional study documents are required, so to overcome this mistake I have submitted Form 1023 for incorrect answer which was uploaded in attachments. Will this impact my visa application in anyways? As it was an unintentional mistake which I realized it later and I haven’t claimed any points in my EOI either. Also, shall I upload 1023 form in 2 years study in regional area section of attached documents which is showing required or not?

2. I have submitted Form 80 twice because when I submitted it for the first time it wasn’t scanned properly and later I scanned Form 80 properly and uploaded it by naming it Form 80 version-1. 

Are this mistakes common or will they impact my visa application? 

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

mohammedjhangir said:


> Hi guys,
> I have 2 question regarding my NSW 190 visa application which I have lodge recently:
> 
> 1. In my visa application by mistake I clicked “yes” to a question “ if I have studied in regional years for 2 years” instead of “no”, for which I haven't claimed any points in my EOI, because of which in my attached documents section it is showing 2 years regional study documents are required, so to overcome this mistake I have submitted Form 1023 for incorrect answer which was uploaded in attachments. Will this impact my visa application in anyways? As it was an unintentional mistake which I realized it later and I haven’t claimed any points in my EOI either. Also, shall I upload 1023 form in 2 years study in regional area section of attached documents which is showing required or not?
> ...


Any mistake can affect your application especially when it comes to fields that affect your points' count.

A migrant agent may be able to advise you on this since your case can be considered as complex due to these "inconsistencies". 

Mistakes like this are not common and are the main cause of refusals and an increase in processing time. It shows you have been reckless with your application in multiple areas.


----------



## mohammedjhangir (Nov 29, 2019)

Crocs said:


> mohammedjhangir said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



I did not claim any points for regional studies in my EOI.


----------



## sam_34 (Jan 29, 2018)

Software Tester
85 Points
190, VIC
EOI date : 24/12/2018
State Nomination Invite : 31/12/2018
Submitted : Jan 2019 end
Invite : 6/3/2019
Submitted : 12/04/2019
Grant : 12/02/2020
Family Application


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

mohammedjhangir said:


> Hi guys,
> I have 2 question regarding my NSW 190 visa application which I have lodge recently:
> 
> 1. In my visa application by mistake I clicked “yes” to a question “ if I have studied in regional years for 2 years” instead of “no”, for which I haven't claimed any points in my EOI, because of which in my attached documents section it is showing 2 years regional study documents are required, so to overcome this mistake I have submitted Form 1023 for incorrect answer which was uploaded in attachments. Will this impact my visa application in anyways? As it was an unintentional mistake which I realized it later and I haven’t claimed any points in my EOI either. Also, shall I upload 1023 form in 2 years study in regional area section of attached documents which is showing required or not?
> ...


As long as you didn't claim points by this mistake you should be fine. In your ImmiAccount, there is a place where you can fill an online for for incorrect answers in your visa application. You have to inform DHA about this. Also, you may submit form 1023.

Good luck


----------



## mohammedjhangir (Nov 29, 2019)

EAU2452 said:


> As long as you didn't claim points by this mistake you should be fine. In your ImmiAccount, there is a place where you can fill an online for for incorrect answers in your visa application. You have to inform DHA about this. Also, you may submit form 1023.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for you reply.


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi guys,

I just received a CO contact this morning via immi account. They require me to provide the evidence of relationship with my spouse. However, I believe that I did upload necessary documents to support our relationship, including household register, oz marriage certificate, oz relationship registration, household appliances orders, joint bank account statement, cards to each other, call logs, travel bookings, together pictures both in home country and in oz, 7 form 888 of friends of both, flight tickets, internet chats, money transfer to joint account receipts, ...) Though we had been in long distance relationship for 6 years, we have been now living in the same proof. Could anyone please advise what we should provide more? really appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

S.T said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received a CO contact this morning via immi account. They require me to provide the evidence of relationship with my spouse. However, I believe that I did upload necessary documents to support our relationship, including household register, oz marriage certificate, oz relationship registration, household appliances orders, joint bank account statement, cards to each other, call logs, travel bookings, together pictures both in home country and in oz, 7 form 888 of friends of both, flight tickets, internet chats, money transfer to joint account receipts, ...) Though we had been in long distance relationship for 6 years, we have been now living in the same proof. Could anyone please advise what we should provide more? really appreciated.


You may not have presented the evidence well
Consult a Mara agent and get the reply done through him
He will present your evidence properly collated so that it is much more strong

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sam_34 said:


> Software Tester
> 85 Points
> 190, VIC
> EOI date : 24/12/2018
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

You may not got a attestation from Justice of peace , if not already. Thanks.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi. 
You can make a mirror account. You would need the immiaccount ID which you will get in the payment receipt.
You will be able to view all the documents which have been uploaded by your agent, if you receive any communications from DHA and status of your application too.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Guys! Visa granted!!! Thank you all!!! Thanks for the support!!


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Guys! Visa granted!!! Thank you all!!! Thanks for the support!!


Could you please share your timeline ..congratulations..


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Guys! Visa granted!!! Thank you all!!! Thanks for the support!!


Congrats mate!


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Guys! Visa granted!!! Thank you all!!! Thanks for the support!!


Wow congrats ! Must have been some relief that 🙂


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks guys
Lodged 12th may
Granted 20th feb 2020
Nsw 351311


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Guys! Visa granted!!! Thank you all!!! Thanks for the support!!


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Thanks guys
> Lodged 12th may
> Granted 20th feb 2020
> Nsw 351311


Congratulations!


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Guys! Visa granted!!! Thank you all!!! Thanks for the support!!


congrts mate just matter of 2 days


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks to God Almighty, we received our grant today. It was a direct grant. Below are our details.

Occupation - 261312
Number of Applicants - 2
EOI points - 85 (including 5 partner points)
State - NSW
Date of Pre-Invite - 24-Oct-2019
Date of application for nomination - 27-Oct-2019
Date of Nomination Approval - 30-Oct-2019
Date of Lodgement - 14-Nov-2019
Date of PCC completion - 18-Nov-2019
Date of Health clearance - 22-Nov-2019
Date of Grant - 20-02-2020

Thanks to all the members in this forum for your guidance and support.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hisumesh said:


> Thanks to God Almighty, we received our grant today. It was a direct grant. Below are our details.
> 
> Occupation - 261312
> Number of Applicants - 2
> ...


Congratulations. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

hisumesh said:


> Thanks to God Almighty, we received our grant today. It was a direct grant. Below are our details.
> 
> Occupation - 261312
> Number of Applicants - 2
> ...


COngratulations...Happy to see Nov DG, hope my timeline will be the same


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Guys! Visa granted!!! Thank you all!!! Thanks for the support!!


Many congratulations..very happy for you.


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Su_Shri said:


> Many congratulations..very happy for you.


Thanks! I almost gave up. But now it's all fine.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats mate!!!



apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Many congratulations..very happy for you.
> ...


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

hisumesh said:


> Thanks to God Almighty, we received our grant today. It was a direct grant. Below are our details.
> 
> Occupation - 261312
> Number of Applicants - 2
> ...


Congratulations ,
If I may ask , what was the DOE of your EOI ?


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Guys! Visa granted!!! Thank you all!!! Thanks for the support!!


Congrats


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Dear NB and mail2notification, thanks for having me patiently here. Thanks a lot!


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Yours is also round the corner. Stay focussed!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Dear NB and mail2notification, thanks for having me patiently here. Thanks a lot!


Glad to assist.  Good luck with prepping now. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvbhatt1609 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks. So glad to be with you all. This means a lot ro me.


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

Hi NB

I am a silent observer of this forum from a long time, I had lodged my visa for 190 NSW ICT BA , on 14th June 2019, and got CO contact on 14th dec 2019, and till now haven't received any updated....


Its very frustrating the waiting time is hampering my personal and professional life...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Nirmala_123 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum from a long time, I had lodged my visa for 190 NSW ICT BA , on 14th June 2019, and got CO contact on 14th dec 2019, and till now haven't received any updated....
> 
> ...


You may receive a grant any day as ideal case or further CO contact as worse. There is nothing you can do about it but pray and hope for the best. There are many in the same or worst situation than you so no point in getting frustrating. Pick a hobby and/or focus on your current work/life and/or help others. Is the visa grant the end of the world? It's just a begining of the new life where you would have to start from scratch and put some struggle. Why not prepare for that instead of frustration? I know it's not easy and I too check my email daily while checking forum and immitracker multiple times but I am keeping the hopes realistic that ideal case grant may come within 3-5 months while worse case is 8-10+ months. 

Better start researching the Australian job market and prepare yourself for that as it's quite different from rest of the world. Like language wise they are still on Java or .net. Many such factors can help you in job finding later if you have done your research. Good luck and stay positive. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you all.


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Iak2780 said:


> Congratulations ,
> If I may ask , what was the DOE of your EOI ?


It was 19–10-2019.


----------



## zindagi121 (Dec 19, 2018)

Nirmala_123 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum from a long time, I had lodged my visa for 190 NSW ICT BA , on 14th June 2019, and got CO contact on 14th dec 2019, and till now haven't received any updated....
> 
> ...


Do not stress too much , you cant do any thing except for waiting. There are people like me still waiting without CO contact and its almost a year.


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> You may receive a grant any day as ideal case or further CO contact as worse. There is nothing you can do about it but pray and hope for the best. There are many in the same or worst situation than you so no point in getting frustrating. Pick a hobby and/or focus on your current work/life and/or help others. Is the visa grant the end of the world? It's just a begining of the new life where you would have to start from scratch and put some struggle. Why not prepare for that instead of frustration? I know it's not easy and I too check my email daily while checking forum and immitracker multiple times but I am keeping the hopes realistic that ideal case grant may come within 3-5 months while worse case is 8-10+ months.
> 
> Better start researching the Australian job market and prepare yourself for that as it's quite different from rest of the world. Like language wise they are still on Java or .net. Many such factors can help you in job finding later if you have done your research. Good luck and stay positive.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Wow @mail2notif .... I really like your response on this situation . It is applicable to all of us waiting the long wait .... to upgarde ourselves and prepare for the struggle after getting the grant / invite ..... very positive .


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

Iak2780 said:


> Wow @mail2notif .... I really like your response on this situation . It is applicable to all of us waiting the long wait .... to upgarde ourselves and prepare for the struggle after getting the grant / invite ..... very positive .


Thanks for the Hopes to be positive...but after seeing people from november getting grants and we from may , june are waiting hopelessly... got little upset...


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

apoorvbhatt1609 said:


> Guys! Visa granted!!! Thank you all!!! Thanks for the support!!


How exciting!!! Your news gives me hope, we submitted our application on 24th June, hopefully the grant for us is coming soon too. Enjoy the process and best of luck!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Nirmala_123 said:


> Thanks for the Hopes to be positive...but after seeing people from november getting grants and we from may , june are waiting hopelessly... got little upset...


That's fine and understandable. We all are humans afterall and have expectations most of times. Try to understand the process/system as well. Some files maybe pending due to case complexity (verifying docs for 1 person Vs 5), onshore vs. offshore (where onshore have some of docs already verified earlier), some with tourist or either Australian visas in place, some onshore waiting on bridging visas, some employers not responding to email verifications, some case officer might be on holiday/leave who is dealing your case, some case officers are more detail oriented and therefore takes more times. Some might have presented their documents very well arranged which makes CO life easier while others may have just randomly uploaded, docs getting corrupted, not accessible in case of PTE or skills assessment etc.etc. so it can be anything. It could be state wise processing or occupation wise or anything else which makes some sort of internal process or sense to DHA. We cannot do anything in all this but hope for the best. 

I try to look at the worse case scenario to make myself realize that I am not in the worse situation yet and there are people behind me as well, therefore I am lucky to be where I am right now. For example don't look for November cases, they are just super lucky. Just focus on how many are pending before you from December 2018 till June 2019. Afterall you are still lucky to have been nominated and lodged visa while many don't receive nomination at all and still waiting with their EOIs and they are in thousands. Even there are people who simply want to migrate but don't have the means yet to do so after all this whole process is nothing but expenses of 6-10k AUD or more with time spending of 1-4 years with many ups and downs. So look at the positive aspects and be the shining light to yourself and others. Good luck

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> That's fine and understandable. We all are humans afterall and have expectations most of times. Try to understand the process/system as well. Some files maybe pending due to case complexity (verifying docs for 1 person Vs 5), onshore vs. offshore (where onshore have some of docs already verified earlier), some with tourist or either Australian visas in place, some onshore waiting on bridging visas, some employers not responding to email verifications, some case officer might be on holiday/leave who is dealing your case, some case officers are more detail oriented and therefore takes more times. Some might have presented their documents very well arranged which makes CO life easier while others may have just randomly uploaded, docs getting corrupted, not accessible in case of PTE or skills assessment etc.etc. so it can be anything. It could be state wise processing or occupation wise or anything else which makes some sort of internal process or sense to DHA. We cannot do anything in all this but hope for the best.
> 
> I try to look at the worse case scenario to make myself realize that I am not in the worse situation yet and there are people behind me as well, therefore I am lucky to be where I am right now. For example don't look for November cases, they are just super lucky. Just focus on how many are pending before you from December 2018 till June 2019. Afterall you are still lucky to have been nominated and lodged visa while many don't receive nomination at all and still waiting with their EOIs and they are in thousands. Even there are people who simply want to migrate but don't have the means yet to do so after all this whole process is nothing but expenses of 6-10k AUD or more with time spending of 1-4 years with many ups and downs. So look at the positive aspects and be the shining light to yourself and others. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thanks for explaining this, with both sides of the coin...hoping for the best...


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

Anyone still waiting for 190 from 15/1/2019? My application still received and have no co assigned yet 😞 what should i need to do now ? I have send email for the suggestion for many times and long story that my agent not working anymore then i update my email add since 2019 as well and still no update 😞 i called to immi already and they said can see my application but they cant give me any information on that. Such a long wait 😞


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Timeline change to 11 months now.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> Timeline change to 11 months now.


That proves the image in 190 visa page of DHA website, the old Asian lady


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

zindagi121 said:


> Do not stress too much , you cant do any thing except for waiting. There are people like me still waiting without CO contact and its almost a year.



Hi Zindagi,

Are you onshore?


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

Unfortunately, we look to be one of the unlucky ones. We are on a gruelling 432 days of waiting (over 14 months).

Submitted : 17th December 2018
CO Contact : July 2019
State: VIC 
ANZSCO: 323214
Onshore


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

Unfortunately, we look to be one of the unlucky ones. We are on a gruelling 432 days of waiting (over 14 months).

Submitted : 17th December 2018
CO Contact : July 2019
State: VIC 
ANZSCO: 323214
Onshore


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Global processing time has changed to 8 to 11 months now..


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Ausonshore said:


> Global processing time has changed to 8 to 11 months now..


DHA has been very inefficient managing all these visas since there was a 50% cut in immigration already.

They are putting lives on hold.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

thib said:


> Anyone still waiting for 190 from 15/1/2019? My application still received and have no co assigned yet 😞 what should i need to do now ? I have send email for the suggestion for many times and long story that my agent not working anymore then i update my email add since 2019 as well and still no update 😞 i called to immi already and they said can see my application but they cant give me any information on that. Such a long wait 😞


There are 5 cases from December 2018 as per immitracker where recent case was updated 6 days ago while only 1 case with CO contact pending in January 2019. 

These are hardly 2-3% or whatever percentage but doesn't represent 100% so it's safe to assume that there might still be some pending cases which would make 10% of the total cases in that particular month. There is nothing you can do to expedite this process. All you can do is hope and pray for the best because no point in getting frustrated when you have zero control on this whole process. Bright side of the picture is that you don't have received any CO contact so you may get a direct grant anytime now. Good luck. 

P.S: why it's taking long, check my recent post on this very same thread. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

HDVIC said:


> Unfortunately, we look to be one of the unlucky ones. We are on a gruelling 432 days of waiting (over 14 months).
> 
> Submitted : 17th December 2018
> CO Contact : July 2019
> ...


You are not alone 😞 
Me also waiting from 20 December 2018
Co contact 7 July 
Onshore applicant
NT sponsership


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> You are not alone 😞
> Me also waiting from 20 December 2018
> Co contact 7 July
> Onshore applicant
> NT sponsership



Really annoying guys. You should be really unlucky because it seems that all cases in the Immitracker have been resolved for December'18 (onshore ones). Like we always said Immitracker is not extremely reliable, but it gives an idea.


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> apoorvbhatt1609 said:
> 
> 
> > It will be no wonder the timeline increases to 10-12 months by next month. There is no point waiting endlessly for the grant. I have wasted 1 year of my professional life just like that. Its better to concentrate of what we have in hand rather than sitting on the fence like duckings.
> ...



Some people says that we need to start as fresher in Australia irrespective of the job experience we have in India. Is that true?

If we change our job profile in Australia, will it effect our Citizenship?
Anywhere Citizenship and K b profile related?


----------



## slia498 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi guys,

new here. I can feel you guys as I am waiting for grant. hope everyone in the forum dreams come true!

My timeline so far:
224112 Mathematician
05-06-2018 Skill Assessment Submitted
27-06-2018 Skill Assessment Approved
17-10-2019 Primary Applicant IELTS Passed (proficient)
18-10-2019 Vic EOI Submitted
20-10-2019 Vic Nomination Submitted
01-11-2019 Secondary Applicant IELTS Passed (functional)
10-12-2019 Vic Nominated/Invitation to Apply
11-01-2020 Visa Application Lodged
16-01-2020 Health Examination Completed

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

I got a golden email today 

Direct Grant for 251513 Retail Pharmacist 190 Queensland. 

Eoi 29/07/2019
Preinvite from BSMQ 17/10/19
Invitation 05/11/19
Application 07/11/19
Health Check up 13/01/20
Direct Grant 22/02/20

Thanks all of you for your enormous support

Wish you all the very best for your grants very soon


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> Some people says that we need to start as fresher in Australia irrespective of the job experience we have in India. Is that true?
> 
> If we change our job profile in Australia, will it effect our Citizenship?
> Anywhere Citizenship and K b profile related?


You may have to start lower but not as a fresher in most cases
But it may take a long time to get a job especially in ICT where there is heavy competition 
Citizenship is in no way connected to what you do
It’s connected with your character.
As long as you don’t have any integrity issues, you will be fine

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Krh123 said:


> Some people says that we need to start as fresher in Australia irrespective of the job experience we have in India. Is that true?
> 
> If we change our job profile in Australia, will it effect our Citizenship?
> Anywhere Citizenship and K b profile related?


Yes in some sense. For most of the cases people have to start at lower scale w.r.t current job because being offshore majority don't have the Australian experience so end up starting whatever job they get their hands on. Few lucky ones may be able to start their dream jobs/role as well.

Nope, 189/190 wont have any impact for citizenship as they are not tied to job code.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy to inform you all that we got our grant. Got a little late in posting here.
Visa subclass - 190
Visa lodged - 17-Aug-2020
CO contact - 05-Feb-2020 (Marriage certificate)
Grant date - 20-Feb-2020
IED - 20-Feb-2021
State - ACT
ANZSCO - 232511, Interior designer


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Ausonshore said:


> I got a golden email today
> 
> Direct Grant for 251513 Retail Pharmacist 190 Queensland.
> 
> ...


 Congratulations. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Question on the documentation needed in the application - specifically "passport sized photograph"

Immiaccount specifically gives instructions on what NOT to do for this (i.e. don't take a scan) but how else are we supposed to provide passport photographs? I sort of took a photo of a passport photograph and uploaded the JPG but not sure if that's correct?

What did others do in this? This is possibly the only document I think they'd question in my application.

Thanks all.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Sorry. A little misinformation. CO contact was on 21-Jan-2020 and response was shared on 05-Feb-2020


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Question on the documentation needed in the application - specifically "passport sized photograph"
> 
> Immiaccount specifically gives instructions on what NOT to do for this (i.e. don't take a scan) but how else are we supposed to provide passport photographs? I sort of took a photo of a passport photograph and uploaded the JPG but not sure if that's correct?
> 
> ...


It's quite clear to upload the digital copy


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

PradeepGulir said:


> It's quite clear to upload the digital copy


Point out to me where it says that.

Immiaccount specifically states:
"Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph."

A digital photo wouldn't be that size; it would default to full page.

You can see how this would be confusing.


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Point out to me where it says that.
> 
> Immiaccount specifically states:
> "Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph."
> ...


Here found an online link. Hope it helps.

https://www.am22tech.com/au/australia-visa-photo/


----------



## uzair123 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am a mechanical engineer with 8+ years of work experience and have recently received a pre-invite from Victoria. I am required to fill an online application forum, and in that forum, I was asked whether I would like to live in metropolitan Victorio or regional Victorio. I want to increase my chances of being nominated by Victorio and was wondering whether I choose regional Victorio or metropolitan Victoria. 

The dilemma is that the Australian government wants to settle new immigrants in regional Australia to take off pressure from metropolitan areas, but there are not many engineering jobs in regional areas. Thus, if I select regional Victoria in my online application, will my chances of receiving the nomination will increase or decrease? 

Any help in this regard will be highly appreciated.

Regards,

Uzair


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uzair123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 8+ years of work experience and have recently received a pre-invite from Victoria. I am required to fill an online application forum, and in that forum, I was asked whether I would like to live in metropolitan Victorio or regional Victorio. I want to increase my chances of being nominated by Victorio and was wondering whether I choose regional Victorio or metropolitan Victoria.
> 
> ...


If you agree for regional and they sponsor you for 491, then you will have to live in regional only
It’s a decision you need to make on how desperate you are for an invite
Regional invite chances are more then metropolitan 

Cheers


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

uzair123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 8+ years of work experience and have recently received a pre-invite from Victoria. I am required to fill an online application forum, and in that forum, I was asked whether I would like to live in metropolitan Victorio or regional Victorio. I want to increase my chances of being nominated by Victorio and was wondering whether I choose regional Victorio or metropolitan Victoria.
> 
> ...



If you received preinvite for 190, the questions is for survey only. it does not affect the outcome.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

For those who included bank statements as part of the documentation for the 190, how many months did you provide? Interested to see what the CO may look for (and that may be the last document I need to upload)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

mfh5001 said:


> For those who included bank statements as part of the documentation for the 190, how many months did you provide? Interested to see what the CO may look for (and that may be the last document I need to upload)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The reason why we had included bank statements was to show salary credits, especially for those employments for which we didn’t have payslips.

There was one employment for which we didn’t have even a single payslip. For this, the number pages of bank statement was 36 as it covered a 5 year period and we were unable to get a statement having only credits.

For another employment we didn’t want to include all payslips. Instead we attached the first 4 and last four payslips. For remaining period (around 2 years) we generated a bank statement showing only credits. This ran up to around 2 pages.

Not sure if there is any other reason to include bank statements.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

hisumesh said:


> The reason why we had included bank statements was to show salary credits, especially for those employments for which we didn’t have payslips.
> 
> There was one employment for which we didn’t have even a single payslip. For this, the number pages of bank statement was 36 as it covered a 5 year period and we were unable to get a statement having only credits.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - and yep I included some (not all) payslips from my job as I've been here for 18 months. Figured I could include a bank statement just as extra documentation / to make SUPER sure CO knows I work here. But didn't know how many months to show.

Think my payslips I gave were first payslip, one in the middle, and then most recent (as of the time of applying) - this was consistent with what I gave to VETASSESS.

May just include another bank statement or two to fill in the gaps - that should paint a picture.


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

wow, 
Congratulations


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

I understand the frustration people undergo while on the wait for the grant which is the final stage of this long process. And also, even after the big payment nothing is yet certain.

There has been enough debate on understanding how they pick cases and grant the visa. I haven't followed anything so closely as much as this from the last 4, 5 months. My observation is they pick up cases in batches from the same time frame. I assume these batches are assigned to different CO offices, which independently start working on the cases. Maybe, that is why we see on a day there are cases from April, May getting grants or October, November. I am sure even in these batches, cases which are simpler or complete with documentation gets visa faster. Maybe I am wrong, just had to vent this out .


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

Got my grant finally. It still hasn't sunk in yet.

TAS 190 - 263311 Telecom Engg:
Age 30, Bachelors 15, PTE 20, Skilled partner 10, Aus study 5 TAS study 5 with 85 points

Nomination lodged: 20-Sep-19
Invitation received: 25-Oct-19
190 applied: 20-Nov-19
Direct grant: 24-Feb-20

Thank you to the wonderful community here.


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Got my grant finally. It still hasn't sunk in yet.
> 
> TAS 190 - 263311 Telecom Engg:
> Age 30, Bachelors 15, PTE 20, Skilled partner 10, Aus study 5 TAS study 5 with 85 points
> ...


Congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## zindagi121 (Dec 19, 2018)

thib said:


> Anyone still waiting for 190 from 15/1/2019? My application still received and have no co assigned yet 😞 what should i need to do now ? I have send email for the suggestion for many times and long story that my agent not working anymore then i update my email add since 2019 as well and still no update 😞 i called to immi already and they said can see my application but they cant give me any information on that. Such a long wait 😞


Yes, I am still waiting and logged my visa application on 23 feb,2019


----------



## zindagi121 (Dec 19, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Hi Zindagi,
> 
> Are you onshore?


I am offshore


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Got my grant finally. It still hasn't sunk in yet.
> 
> TAS 190 - 263311 Telecom Engg:
> Age 30, Bachelors 15, PTE 20, Skilled partner 10, Aus study 5 TAS study 5 with 85 points
> ...


Congratulations. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Got my grant finally. It still hasn't sunk in yet.
> 
> TAS 190 - 263311 Telecom Engg:
> Age 30, Bachelors 15, PTE 20, Skilled partner 10, Aus study 5 TAS study 5 with 85 points
> ...


Wow,
Congratulations


----------



## s_gibson (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi ,

Is there anybody here applied under 190 subclass with 70 points? If yes, can you please share your status?

ANZSCO: 263111 
Points: 70
-------------------
ANZSCO ASSES : 23/07/18
EOI DOE (VIC SC190): 22/08/19


----------



## LiyaStu (Feb 12, 2020)

I got nominated by Victoria today. PhD in Biotechnology (Oct 2019 completed) from a university in Victoria (onshore). Total points - 85 (80+5), SkillSelect EOI and Victoria nomination application - Jan 17th 2020, Invitation received - Feb 24th 2020. Need to apply for visa soon. will keep you updated about the process. This forum has helped me a lot. still way to go though


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

LiyaStu said:


> I got nominated by Victoria today. PhD in Biotechnology (Oct 2019 completed) from a university in Victoria (onshore). Total points - 85 (80+5), SkillSelect EOI and Victoria nomination application - Jan 17th 2020, Invitation received - Feb 24th 2020. Need to apply for visa soon. will keep you updated about the process. This forum has helped me a lot. still way to go though


Yayyy,
Congratulations....
wish others get their invites soon .


----------



## s_gibson (Feb 3, 2020)

LiyaStu said:


> I got nominated by Victoria today. PhD in Biotechnology (Oct 2019 completed) from a university in Victoria (onshore). Total points - 85 (80+5), SkillSelect EOI and Victoria nomination application - Jan 17th 2020, Invitation received - Feb 24th 2020. Need to apply for visa soon. will keep you updated about the process. This forum has helped me a lot. still way to go though


Congratulations


----------



## Abubakar siddiq m (Feb 5, 2020)

That's awesome.. congratulations..I have applied for Biotechnology too..but in NSW.. hopefully will submit in March and get the degree by September.. Which will take my points tally to 95(90+5)... Guess I'm still in the race


LiyaStu said:


> I got nominated by Victoria today. PhD in Biotechnology (Oct 2019 completed) from a university in Victoria (onshore). Total points - 85 (80+5), SkillSelect EOI and Victoria nomination application - Jan 17th 2020, Invitation received - Feb 24th 2020. Need to apply for visa soon. will keep you updated about the process. This forum has helped me a lot. still way to go though


----------



## Rinzzz (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi all,

My occupation- developer programmer
Applied EOI - Jan 2019
Updated EOI with 80 points(including partner points) for 190 visa on Jan 2020.

The wait has been really long. Anyone who received invite with my similar points and EOI date. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

s_gibson said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is there anybody here applied under 190 subclass with 70 points? If yes, can you please share your status?
> 
> ...



If you have been invited, the points are not a deal anymore. It does not affect anything within the process.


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Systems Analysts Waiting For Grants*

Dear Members, 

This is my first post in this forum.

I applied for 190 visa on 16th of Sept'19 nominated by NSW for Systems Analyst (261112) occupation. 

Just looking to understand how many Systems Analysts are still waiting for a grant. It looks like there are fewer applications for Systems Analyst compared to ICT Business Analyst occupation. 

Looking forward to your responses. 

Cheers,
Sajjan


----------



## zindagi121 (Dec 19, 2018)

sajjan7 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum.
> 
> ...


I am still waiting since Feb 23,2019


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

sajjan7 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum.
> 
> ...


 Hi Sajjan,
May I know what is your score ?


----------



## s_gibson (Feb 3, 2020)

Onurakis said:


> If you have been invited, the points are not a deal anymore. It does not affect anything within the process.


My consultant says that we have not received any invite as of now.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

s_gibson said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you mean only EOI then I guess it's the wrong thread as all or atleast majority here would be the one who have lodged their 190 visa applications or received visa grants. 

Perhaps check EOI threads or state specific threads. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Iak2780 said:


> Hi Sajjan,
> May I know what is your score ?


Hi,

It was 85 points. 

Thanks,
Sajjan


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi everyone, my migration agent decided to re-upload a document we have already submitted to our visa 190 application because he said once one does that the CO will receive a notification, so it could help as "a reminder" for them to look at the visa application and make a decision faster, of course there is no proof that this could be the case for everyone, but apparently it had worked a couple of times for other applicants. Has anyone else here done so?

Also, anyone who applied on June 2019 has heard anything back lately? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnaLondono said:


> Hi everyone, my migration agent decided to re-upload a document we have already submitted to our visa 190 application because he said once one does that the CO will receive a notification, so it could help as "a reminder" for them to look at the visa application and make a decision faster, of course there is no proof that this could be the case for everyone, but apparently it had worked a couple of times for other applicants. Has anyone else here done so?
> 
> Also, anyone who applied on June 2019 has heard anything back lately?
> 
> Thanks


Each agent or applicant will try such tricks
It may just be a coincidence that it worked

Don’t try to juxtapose your timelines on someone else 
Each case is unique and will be decided on its own merits

Cheers


----------



## 5hang (Jan 21, 2020)

AnaLondono said:


> Hi everyone, my migration agent decided to re-upload a document we have already submitted to our visa 190 application because he said once one does that the CO will receive a notification, so it could help as "a reminder" for them to look at the visa application and make a decision faster, of course there is no proof that this could be the case for everyone, but apparently it had worked a couple of times for other applicants. Has anyone else here done so?
> 
> Also, anyone who applied on June 2019 has heard anything back lately?
> 
> Thanks


Lodged on 28 June 2019, had CO contact back in early November 2019. Nothing else since then.:ranger:


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

AnaLondono said:


> Hi everyone, my migration agent decided to re-upload a document we have already submitted to our visa 190 application because he said once one does that the CO will receive a notification, so it could help as "a reminder" for them to look at the visa application and make a decision faster, of course there is no proof that this could be the case for everyone, but apparently it had worked a couple of times for other applicants. Has anyone else here done so?
> 
> Also, anyone who applied on June 2019 has heard anything back lately?
> 
> Thanks


If a officer contacted you for example 5 months ago, and if you did not hear anything after that, the assessor could get an additional notification once you have uploaded any document. But if the assessor has not contacted you even once, adding the document will not lead to any notification for the CO officer. 

On the other hand, I believe that some officer do not even read that kind of notifications (if there is any notification). If they would read, they would complete the case once you have uploaded the doc after the CO contact.

At the end of the day, using these kind of tricks can create some confusions & may cause the delays, God knows...


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

*NSW State Sponsorship*

Hi all, 

Have anyone here claimed not assessed as skilled by Vetassess/ ACS work experience, still recognised as relevant though, and got final invite from NSW to apply for visa?


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

Hi ,

I have also applied on june 14th, 2019 got CO contact on Dec 14th 2019 and since then I am waiting endlessly, didn't heard anything...My personal and professional life has been impacted a lot because of this decision...I cannot see any ray of hope now...


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Don't worry we are also waiting from May 19. No news nothing at least you had CO contact. I know it's stressful and all your decision is hanging between with it but nothing can do. Just wait patiently it will arrive in its own time.



Nirmala_123 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have also applied on june 14th, 2019 got CO contact on Dec 14th 2019 and since then I am waiting endlessly, didn't heard anything...My personal and professional life has been impacted a lot because of this decision...I cannot see any ray of hope now...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Today one person received grant with visa lodged in 2017 and later on receiving NJL. So overall no one can do anything to expedite and only thing we can do it wait. 

190 seems to have slowed down from last 2-3 days while interestingly enough 189 is fast and January candidates have received the grants. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Today one person received grant with visa lodged in 2017 and later on receiving NJL. So overall no one can do anything to expedite and only thing we can do it wait.
> 
> 190 seems to have slowed down from last 2-3 days while interestingly enough 189 is fast and January candidates have received the grants.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk



I am not sure but most likely there was a serious problem about his application (the guy from 2017). Maybe there was a court process etc.

For 189, do you mean January 2020?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> I am not sure but most likely there was a serious problem about his application (the guy from 2017). Maybe there was a court process etc.
> 
> 
> 
> For 189, do you mean January 2020?


Both cases I had mentioned was of 189 (2017 and January 2020). 

Yes the 2017 applicant received NJL which is rejection letter plus 3-4 CO contacts. There always exceptions like that. One candidate for 489 had received his approval after 3-4 years almost. He applied in 2016, had CO contact in 2017 then I guess nothing for him followed by another CO contact in 2019 and then grant around November 2019. 

Overall purpose of stating all this is to show that while majority of cases 50-75% receive their grants within same period at earliest processing time while 15-20% may receive their grants closer to global processing time of that visa and remaining 5-10 may have to wait more than global processing time. It could be due to any thing (may or may not include CO contact) and may drag for months after reaching global processing time.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey everyone! Juat sharing the great news with you all that my husband and I received our permanent residency yesterday 26 Feb 2020!!

Good luck everyone and just for the record third time that sending a letter to the CO after not having heard from them when submitting additional info worked!! So you might want to try this or tell your agent about it!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

AnaLondono said:


> Hey everyone! Juat sharing the great news with you all that my husband and I received our permanent residency yesterday 26 Feb 2020!!
> 
> Good luck everyone and just for the record third time that sending a letter to the CO after not having heard from them when submitting additional info worked!! So you might want to try this or tell your agent about it!


Congratulations. You applied in June 2019 if I am not mistaken. Timeline in the post would help all reading. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Contrats!

And had the CO contacted before? If it is which document did he ask?


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

Hi AnaLondono,

Congrats, to both of you...Hope I would also get my grant soon....Also can you share the contact details where you posted the feedback to DHA....


----------



## akalankasl (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi All

I got my 190 visa for SA two months back and i need enter before dec 2020.
Since i am curretly working in Middle east, Planning to come before dec 2020 with my family.
I will leave after one month while my wife and kids in australia and rejoin them with in two years.

Is there any issue with such strategy? Please let me know your expert opinion


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

akalankaanju said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my 190 visa for SA two months back and i need enter before dec 2020.
> Since i am curretly working in Middle east, Planning to come before dec 2020 with my family.
> ...


Nope. No issues. You PR is valid for lifetime but travel rights are for 5 years so you can arrive anytime before that and only need to make entry before IED. That's all. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## akalankasl (Aug 21, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Nope. No issues. You PR is valid for 5 years so you can arrive anytime before that and only need to make entry before IED. That's all.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thanks "mail2notif" for your quick reply

I am confused bcs of the below thread which describes that i need to live australia for at least 2 years with 5 years period and if not need RRV.Can you please explain on this

Thnaks

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...stralia/816970-rrv-resident-return-visas.html


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

akalankaanju said:


> Thanks "mail2notif" for your quick reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have updated my previous comment with correction. PR is for life time but travel rights attached to it are for 5 years as mentioned on the grant. So as long you arrive in Australia before the grant expiry you would be fine. Once you are in Australia you can stay there for as long as you want but if you need to travel outside the Australia then you would need RRV to return back. 

You are planning to go in December and then return after 2 years. That means you would have 3 years passed already. If you live next 2 years then you can easily get 5 years RRV for which condition is 2 years stay out of 5 with strong reason. You would have family there throughout those 5 years and after 4 years they could be eligible for citizenship so you would have strong evidence to get RRV. People even get 3 months RRV by staying only few months in those 5 years. So besides delayed citizenship for you, there is nothing you need to worry about. Don't stress too much about it. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## akalankasl (Aug 21, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> I have updated my previous comment with correction. PR is for life time but travel rights attached to it are for 5 years as mentioned on the grant. So as long you arrive in Australia before the grant expiry you would be fine. Once you are in Australia you can stay there for as long as you want but if you need to travel outside the Australia then you would need RRV to return back.
> 
> You are planning to go in December and then return after 2 years. That means you would have 3 years passed already. If you live next 2 years then you can easily get 5 years RRV for which condition is 2 years stay out of 5 with strong reason. You would have family there throughout those 5 years and after 4 years they could be eligible for citizenship so you would have strong evidence to get RRV. People even get 3 months RRV by staying only few months in those 5 years. So besides delayed citizenship for you, there is nothing you need to worry about. Don't stress too much about it.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk



Thank a lot for concise answer.It helps me to clear most of my doubts


----------



## AnaLondono (Feb 8, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> AnaLondono said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone! Juat sharing the great news with you all that my husband and I received our permanent residency yesterday 26 Feb 2020!!
> ...





Onurakis said:


> Contrats!
> 
> And had the CO contacted before? If it is which document did he ask?





Nirmala_123 said:


> Hi AnaLondono,
> 
> Congrats, to both of you...Hope I would also get my grant soon....Also can you share the contact details where you posted the feedback to DHA....


Thank you everyone for your wishes!

*Submitted app on 24 June 2019
*Contacted by CO On 28 October 2019
*Replied to to CO on 30 October 2019
*Re-upload my husband's proof of military service (which is what the CO asked for when contacted us) and a letter written by my agent on 14 Feb 2020

*Received the grant on 26 Feb 2020


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi Folks,
My daughter's passport is due for renewal shortly. I already have PR granted.
I did read in one of the previous threads that passport needs to be valid for at least 6 months before the date of arrival. Appreciate if anyone can confirm.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon77 said:


> Hi Folks,
> My daughter's passport is due for renewal shortly. I already have PR granted.
> I did read in one of the previous threads that passport needs to be valid for at least 6 months before the date of arrival. Appreciate if anyone can confirm.


It’s better to have 6 months validity in hand when travelling out of the country
You never know when a problem may arise
But as you are having a PR, the airlines and immigration may not insist On 6 months validity
But recheck with the airlines you intend to fly with

Cheers


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

*Hdvic*



Darwin onshore said:


> You are not alone 😞
> Me also waiting from 20 December 2018
> Co contact 7 July
> Onshore applicant
> NT sponsership


Out of curiosity, those who are still waiting from Nov/Dec 2018 what CO team have you been assigned? I'm wondering if we all have the same CO?

Ours is called Michael from Adelaide and we haven't heard anything since July 2019.

Has anyone else received a grant from this CO/team recently?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

HDVIC said:


> Out of curiosity, those who are still waiting from Nov/Dec 2018 what CO team have you been assigned? I'm wondering if we all have the same CO?
> 
> Ours is called Michael from Adelaide and we haven't heard anything since July 2019.
> 
> Has anyone else received a grant from this CO/team recently?


Are you trying to understand whether Michael from Adelaide is still alive or not 

All joking aside, I believe there is almost no one except you from that period (according to Immitracker etc.). And so annoying...


----------



## 5hang (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi guys, we just got our grant today for a family of 3. Hope you guys get your grants soooon!

234112 - Agricultural Scientist (60+5, VIC)
EOI (VIC): 22-05-2019
VIC invite: 21-06-2019
Visa application lodged: 28-06-2019 (onshore)
CO contact: 05-11-2019 (for newborn's on-the-papers health assessment, signed consent form, and evidence of my work experience)
Responded to CO: 11-11-2019
Grant: 28-02-2020


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

5hang said:


> Hi guys, we just got our grant today for a family of 3. Hope you guys get your grants soooon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 5hang (Jan 21, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Good luck!


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s better to have 6 months validity in hand when travelling out of the country
> You never know when a problem may arise
> But as you are having a PR, the airlines and immigration may not insist On 6 months validity
> But recheck with the airlines you intend to fly with
> ...


@NB, Thank you for the response.
I shall check with the airlines.

Thanks


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

zindagi121 said:


> Yes, I am still waiting and logged my visa application on 23 feb,2019


im onshore  190 Tasmania with accounting


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> There are 5 cases from December 2018 as per immitracker where recent case was updated 6 days ago while only 1 case with CO contact pending in January 2019.
> 
> These are hardly 2-3% or whatever percentage but doesn't represent 100% so it's safe to assume that there might still be some pending cases which would make 10% of the total cases in that particular month. There is nothing you can do to expedite this process. All you can do is hope and pray for the best because no point in getting frustrated when you have zero control on this whole process. Bright side of the picture is that you don't have received any CO contact so you may get a direct grant anytime now. Good luck.
> 
> ...


i have no idea with my case , almost my friend who submitted on june or july got their grant already . Thanks for you information, may be i will send another suggestion or complaint to GFU ) :ranger:


----------



## mpat7 (Feb 27, 2020)

Try this one *skilled.support*<at>*homeaffairs.gov.au*
I had CO's contact for Newborn's medical check and signed consent form from this email address.

Please *REPLACE *<at> with @ since I am not able to post email address at this stage.[/QUOTE]

Hey where newborns need to get medicals done, I heard that BUPA does't do medicals for newborns?


----------



## mpat7 (Feb 27, 2020)

5hang said:


> Hi guys, we just got our grant today for a family of 3. Hope you guys get your grants soooon!
> 
> 234112 - Agricultural Scientist (60+5, VIC)
> EOI (VIC): 22-05-2019
> ...


What's on-the-paper assessment for newborn?


----------



## 5hang (Jan 21, 2020)

mpat7 said:


> what's on-the-paper assessment for newborn?


----------



## mpat7 (Feb 27, 2020)

5hang said:


> View attachment 91714


Thank you so much. Should I get my newborn's ''on-the-paper'' health assessment done before CO contact, what you reckon? I already uploaded birth certificate and passport.

I applied for Victoria 190 on 1st of Dec 2019 and no CO contact yet and application status is still ''Received''


----------



## 5hang (Jan 21, 2020)

mpat7 said:


> Thank you so much. Should I get my newborn's ''on-the-paper'' health assessment done before CO contact, what you reckon? I already uploaded birth certificate and passport.
> 
> I applied for Victoria 190 on 1st of Dec 2019 and no CO contact yet and application status is still ''Received''


I am not sure if you can do on-the-papers health assessment for your baby before CO contact. Because CO will give an HAP ID for your baby. It't better to ask other experts on this forum. I had my CO contact 4 months after I lodged my visa application. Or you can call DHA to ask them about on-the-papers health assessment.


----------



## ebarhouche (Feb 19, 2020)

lodger my EOI on 23 November as a Motor mechanic with 65 pts.
When should i expect a reply?


----------



## mpat7 (Feb 27, 2020)

5hang said:


> I am not sure if you can do on-the-papers health assessment for your baby before CO contact. Because CO will give an HAP ID for your baby. It't better to ask other experts on this forum. I had my CO contact 4 months after I lodged my visa application. Or you can call DHA to ask them about on-the-papers health assessment.


Alright, thanks for your help.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ebarhouche said:


> lodger my EOI on 23 November as a Motor mechanic with 65 pts.
> 
> When should i expect a reply?


Depends on the state criteria and willingness. Even if you meet the criteria there is no guarantee that would receive the invite. Every state behaves differently where QLD focuses on timeline of EOI and then invite the handful. SA invite the one who apply first. NSW invites who meet the eligibility. Vic invites the topper. This is just observation and stats may have few hidden criteria for selection as well. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> ebarhouche said:
> 
> 
> > lodger my EOI on 23 November as a Motor mechanic with 65 pts.
> ...


Any idea how Victoria CO PICKS application after lodgement? I observed that some waiting for CO contact 6 months which others getting grant itself in 3 months!!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> Any idea how Victoria CO PICKS application after lodgement? I observed that some waiting for CO contact 6 months which others getting grant itself in 3 months!!!!


The CO are not segregated state wise
The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Krh123 said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea how Victoria CO PICKS application after lodgement? I observed that some waiting for CO contact 6 months which others getting grant itself in 3 months!!!!
> ...


How do CO PICKS APPLICATION?
What queue type or criteria they follow?
Because only when they pick application they understand the complexity of that case...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Krh123 said:


> How do CO PICKS APPLICATION?
> What queue type or criteria they follow?
> Because only when they pick application they understand the complexity of that case...


Nobody knows this and it's a million dollar question. 

They might have a checklist or they might be just picking files randomly from the processing month which are assigned to them in batches and then start processing according to checklist or any other criteria. There is nothing you can do to expedite your application, simple is that. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi fellow forumgoers, just a quick question regarding filing 190 VISA's in states. For example, in the state of QLD, they say that when you try filing for a particular code, when it is already on a taken off code from their BSMQ list:

BSMQ SKILLED PROGRAM

The Queensland State Nomination Skilled Program from 26 November 2019 (from 1.30pm AEST) is NOW CLOSED for:

Skilled Nominated (Permanent) visa (subclass 190) 
EOIs submitted after this date and time WILL NOT be considered. 

No need to file for an EOI for it. Is it still alright to file for an EOI for the taken off list code? So that if ever the code re-opens, you already have an existing EOI for it?

Please share your expertise. 

TIA!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

baiken said:


> Hi fellow forumgoers, just a quick question regarding filing 190 VISA's in states. For example, in the state of QLD, they say that when you try filing for a particular code, when it is already on a taken off code from their BSMQ list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can submit it but it won't benefit you anyway because whenever QLD is gonna open they would only consider the new EOIs submitted within their specified time. As that's the pattern they follow from the 1+ year. 

Your best course is to draft the EOI but don't submit it yet. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpat7 (Feb 27, 2020)

I submitted my 190 application in December 2019 and my skills assessment expiring this month and I’ll be 33 this month and no CO contact yet so will there be any issues in my case? TIA


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

mpat7 said:


> I submitted my 190 application in December 2019 and my skills assessment expiring this month and I’ll be 33 this month and no CO contact yet so will there be any issues in my case? TIA


Its not an issue , once you get invite your EOI freeze.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Krh123 said:


> Any idea how Victoria CO PICKS application after lodgement? I observed that some waiting for CO contact 6 months which others getting grant itself in 3 months!!!!





NB said:


> The CO are not segregated state wise
> The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted


Cheers


Krh123 said:


> How do CO PICKS APPLICATION?
> What queue type or criteria they follow?
> Because only when they pick application they understand the complexity of that case...


@Krh123 Maybe you can ring DOHA demanding answers to your question.


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> You can submit it but it won't benefit you anyway because whenever QLD is gonna open they would only consider the new EOIs submitted within their specified time. As that's the pattern they follow from the 1+ year.
> 
> Your best course is to draft the EOI but don't submit it yet. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! Cheers!


----------



## d_kk (Feb 18, 2020)

*190 visa*

I've lodged NSW sponsored 190 visa in November 2019; My wife is working in Perth on 482 visa. Her employer asking to extend contract by 6 months but we can get our visa anytime so I wanted to check with experts that how long we can stay in other states once we get our NSW 190 visa approved?

Thank you.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Losing fate on this system. How they are choosing the files. We are stuck from 10 months or more and ppl applied 3 months ago getting grant. Getting frustrated how this is going. Is it just me or you guys are feeling the same.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Loverboyns said:


> Losing fate on this system. How they are choosing the files. We are stuck from 10 months or more and ppl applied 3 months ago getting grant. Getting frustrated how this is going. Is it just me or you guys are feeling the same.


Many feel that way and no one have any control over it. Just stay positive and hope for the best. 

Want to take out your frustration? Call DHA and ask how they are picking files and give them a piece of your mind.  

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

Same here I have also lost faith seeing the sept and november people getting grants and I have been stuck since 14th June 2019 its been almost 9 months for me as well , nothing is happening after Co contact in dec 14th 2019...feeling really hopeless as cannot admit my child to school...my employer is also baised against me after I have disclosed I have filed for PR...really a worst situation of life for me after taking this decision..


----------



## Zeeshanmansha (Feb 3, 2020)

Stay calm guys. I am waiting since April 21st.
We will get soon. 



QUOTE=Nirmala_123;15053550]Same here I have also lost faith seeing the sept and november people getting grants and I have been stuck since 14th June 2019 its been almost 9 months for me as well , nothing is happening after Co contact in dec 14th 2019...feeling really hopeless as cannot admit my child to school...my employer is also baised against me after I have disclosed I have filed for PR...really a worst situation of life for me after taking this decision..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Already did same standard reply everytime. This time I asked my lawyer to contact them as I am stuck because of this. Cant move forward as I don't have paper and can't move backward as I have spend so much time and money. All this from 2018 till now still like this. I think even gods might gets frustrated if they need to apply here for this with the amount of time consumption and money spend 🤣🤣 plus in the news they said they spend million and billion dollar to have a proper new system to make visa process easy and then this happens. WOW good spend of our tax money. 🙏🙏👏👏



mail2notif said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > Losing fate on this system. How they are choosing the files. We are stuck from 10 months or more and ppl applied 3 months ago getting grant. Getting frustrated how this is going. Is it just me or you guys are feeling the same.
> ...


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

Loverboyns said:


> Already did same standard reply everytime. This time I asked my lawyer to contact them as I am stuck because of this. Cant move forward as I don't have paper and can't move backward as I have spend so much time and money. All this from 2018 till now still like this. I think even gods might gets frustrated if they need to apply here for this with the amount of time consumption and money spend 🤣🤣 plus in the news they said they spend million and billion dollar to have a proper new system to make visa process easy and then this happens. WOW good spend of our tax money. 🙏🙏👏👏


you have a lawyer? damn you guys are serious about this $hit


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Always better use lawyer. They will take care of everything with the small amount of fees. You will save lot of time and in life time is more valuable than money. So, I recommend anyone who has lot of things going on life and doesn't have time to check everything for visa process and stuffs like paperwork and need to do alot better invest some money on lawyers. 




berriberri said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > Already did same standard reply everytime. This time I asked my lawyer to contact them as I am stuck because of this. Cant move forward as I don't have paper and can't move backward as I have spend so much time and money. All this from 2018 till now still like this. I think even gods might gets frustrated if they need to apply here for this with the amount of time consumption and money spend 🤣🤣 plus in the news they said they spend million and billion dollar to have a proper new system to make visa process easy and then this happens. WOW good spend of our tax money. 🙏🙏👏👏
> ...


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

Loverboyns said:


> Already did same standard reply everytime. This time I asked my lawyer to contact them as I am stuck because of this. Cant move forward as I don't have paper and can't move backward as I have spend so much time and money. All this from 2018 till now still like this. I think even gods might gets frustrated if they need to apply here for this with the amount of time consumption and money spend 🤣🤣 plus in the news they said they spend million and billion dollar to have a proper new system to make visa process easy and then this happens. WOW good spend of our tax money. 🙏🙏👏👏


Relax mate.. keep calm and carry on.
Everyone has gone thru this and you shall also get it soon.
Getting PR is a privilege and not our birth right.. so the fact that Australia has invited us to apply for PR is an achievement in itself.. 
you are the lucky one among thousands who are still waiting for an invitation to lodge.. just look it at this way and hopefully u will get it soon.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,
From your knowledge, can anyone kindly inform me whether it will be breach of my current visa condition (which is visa 489) if I withdraw from my overseas visitor health insurance(BUPA) as I have already got a medicare card after lodging my application for visa 190, do I have to continue paying BUPA till I get a decision on my 190 application?
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Hi Guys,
> From your knowledge, can anyone kindly inform me whether it will be breach of my current visa condition (which is visa 489) if I withdraw from my overseas visitor health insurance(BUPA) as I have already got a medicare card after lodging my application for visa 190, do I have to continue paying BUPA till I get a decision on my 190 application?
> Thank you.


Nope
Withdraw ASAP

Cheers


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Navi Sidhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thank you for the prompt response @NB, always helpful, I am on it, appreciate your reply. 🙂


----------



## ppadua (Mar 4, 2020)

NB said:


> Nope
> Withdraw ASAP
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I'm on a student visa (subclass 500) and I lodged a 190 application last month. Do you know if I'm also eligible to enrol to medicare as a PR applicant?

I'm asking this because in Medicare website says I need to be "on a visa allowing you to work", but technically I can only work 40 hours fortnightly.

If so, I will enrol to medicare and withdraw my OSHC as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ppadua said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I'm on a student visa (subclass 500) and I lodged a 190 application last month. Do you know if I'm also eligible to enrol to medicare as a PR applicant?
> 
> ...


Show your BVA to the nearest Medicare application centre and ask
Simple

Cheers


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

You can apply for medicare but can not withdraw your OSHC if you still holding your student visa.




ppadua said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


----------



## Luckyismyname (Jan 15, 2020)

Just letting you guys know we got granted PR today!!! 

Lodgement Date: 9th May 2019
Grant Date: 4th March 2020 

300 days of waiting!!! 
Direct Grant
ANZCO: 22111 - General Accoutant. 

The journey has come to and end. I cant believe this is real. Its been so long


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Luckyismyname said:


> Just letting you guys know we got granted PR today!!!
> 
> Lodgement Date: 9th May 2019
> Grant Date: 4th March 2020
> ...


Congratulations.

It was 189 or 190 ?

Which state ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

Luckyismyname said:


> Just letting you guys know we got granted PR today!!!
> 
> Lodgement Date: 9th May 2019
> Grant Date: 4th March 2020
> ...



Hi There 
Congratulations , you are indeed lucky . Wish you a great future ....


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> It was 189 or 190 ?
> 
> ...


It's 190 and NSW most likely. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Luckyismyname said:


> Just letting you guys know we got granted PR today!!!
> 
> Lodgement Date: 9th May 2019
> Grant Date: 4th March 2020
> ...


Congrats! Are you onshore?


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Luckyismyname said:


> Just letting you guys know we got granted PR today!!!
> 
> Lodgement Date: 9th May 2019
> Grant Date: 4th March 2020
> ...


Congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

How long does it take to get a grant after we submit the documents requested by the CO?

I received a CO contact yesterday and responded back today. 

Thanks for your response.

Cheers,
Sajjan


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

sajjan7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How long does it take to get a grant after we submit the documents requested by the CO?
> 
> ...


Few hours to a few months. 
Nobody really knows. Safe to assumption 2-3 weeks.
What was the CO contact about?


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

CO asked for the NAATI Cert, bank statements showing the salary credits for the employment period claimed and PAYG summaries. I just had to re-submit PAYG summaries and the NAATI cert as I did submit already. I am not sure if she even had a proper look. 

Cheers,
Sajjan


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

exlipse said:


> Few hours to a few months.
> Nobody really knows. Safe to assumption 2-3 weeks.
> What was the CO contact about?


Thanks for your respone


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

sajjan7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your lodge date ?? Which state ?? Are u onshore ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

anhad18 said:


> What is your lodge date ?? Which state ?? Are u onshore ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Hey Anhad18,

Yes, I am onshore. My lodgement date was 16/09/19. It's for NSW.

Thanks,
Sajjan


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

sajjan7 said:


> Hey Anhad18,
> 
> Yes, I am onshore. My lodgement date was 16/09/19. It's for NSW.
> 
> ...


If you dont name document properly then CO ask again.

Have you gave proper naming ??

Example : Name company name salary slips 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey Anhad18,

I am using an agent for my application. 

So, I am not sure if naming is an issue.

Cheers,
Sajjan


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sajjan7 said:


> Hey Anhad18,
> 
> I am using an agent for my application.
> 
> ...


It can still be an issue. Afterall it depends how experience they are and how serious they take your case. For them it's just another case, they may have uploaded it fine but system may have corrupted the files, or they are using wrong naming convention or perhaps CO was too lazy and didn't look enough. Could be any number of things. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

sajjan7 said:


> Hey Anhad18,
> 
> I am using an agent for my application.
> 
> ...


Better create a Mirror account , so u can see what your agent is uploading . 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

anhad18 said:


> Better create a Mirror account , so u can see what your agent is uploading .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi Anhad18,

Yes, I do have one.

Thanks, 
Sajjan


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

sajjan7 said:


> Hi Anhad18,
> 
> Yes, I do have one.
> 
> ...


Do u see any naming convention in the mirror ac ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Anhad18,

Yes, they are properly named.

Thanks,
Sajjan


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> Withdraw ASAP
> 
> Cheers


@NB are you a MARA? I wouldn't go spouting information around if you aren't as it could be detrimental to others.

I am in a similar situation (on a 482, have OVHC, have applied for a 190 and now have Medicare). The MARA my company uses advised to KEEP my health cover and advise them to turn it in to a Medicare policy. This way it'll be valid from a visa condition perspective.

My MARA advised me to keep it because it's listed as a condition on the visa DESPITE now being eligible for Medicare. The reason for this is because PR could be rejected and then your Medicare could go away (unless there are compassionate reasons to keep you on it).

To the OP - consider speaking to a registered professional to go through your situation as everyone is different.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mfh5001 said:


> @NB are you a MARA? I wouldn't go spouting information around if you aren't as it could be detrimental to others.
> 
> I am in a similar situation (on a 482, have OVHC, have applied for a 190 and now have Medicare). The MARA my company uses advised to KEEP my health cover and advise them to turn it in to a Medicare policy. This way it'll be valid from a visa condition perspective.
> 
> ...


Please read my signature 
I am NOT a Mara agent
I only share my experience 
Every member should consult with a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Please read my signature
> I am NOT a Mara agent
> I only share my experience
> Every member should consult with a Mara agent
> ...


My point exactly mate.

Suggest you don't share information that could be detrimental to people (as what you suggested before is flat out wrong).

Your experience is a bit outdated as it looks like you applied in 2017.

Just my two cents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mfh5001 said:


> My point exactly mate.
> 
> Suggest you don't share information that could be detrimental to people (as what you suggested before is flat out wrong).
> 
> ...


Your information is wrong
I was also on 457 and had a condition of ovhc 
I stopped it the moment I got my bridging visa and Medicare card
I faced no problem and got my PR 
Thousands of applicants do the same
Your Mara agent doesn’t know what he is talking about
My 457 was processed through the biggest immigration agency in Australia and they advised me to cancel the ovhc 
Anyways I don’t want to get in a slinging match, so each member can decide for himself what he wants to do 

Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Your information is wrong
> I was also on 457 and had a condition of ovhc
> I stopped it the moment I got my bridging visa and Medicare card
> I faced no problem and got my PR
> ...


"Your Mara agent doesn’t know what he is talking about" 
Mate it's sentences like this which other users on this forum will latch on to and cause confusion. I will, full stop, take my attorney's advice over a member of a forum.

Agreed not getting into a fight in some forum - but just saying please exercise caution when giving advice (which you may not think is legal in nature but other members may see it differently).

Have a great day.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Your information is wrong
> I was also on 457 and had a condition of ovhc
> I stopped it the moment I got my bridging visa and Medicare card
> I faced no problem and got my PR
> ...


hi NB , 

I appreciate your efforts and you are helping many people.

Please continue doing that and dont get demotivated.

Eventually God will help you , and you will excel in life because of your good work.

All the best mate .

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi guys 

I hope you are well. I have applied for 190 visa in November 2019. Today i and my wife been asked to submit form 80 personal particulars for character assessment. I have already submitted this form when i made the application. Why are they asking it again because they have not provided the reason why previously submitted forms were not acceptable.

Thanks in adavance


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

nztoaus said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What date did you submit your application on? 

It could be due to multiple reasons. File getting corrupt and CO unable to open it, file naming convention due to which CO didn't find it or perhaps just an mistake from CO. Just reupload and respond that you have done it. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

nztoaus said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I hope you are well. I have applied for 190 visa in November 2019. Today i and my wife been asked to submit form 80 personal particulars for character assessment. I have already submitted this form when i made the application. Why are they asking it again because they have not provided the reason why previously submitted forms were not acceptable.
> 
> Thanks in adavance


Side note, I didn't realise CO's worked on Saturdays! That's cool, hopefully this will help the backlog.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> Side note, I didn't realise CO's worked on Saturdays! That's cool, hopefully this will help the backlog.


People have received their grants on Saturday atleast and in one or two cases Sunday too if I am not mistaken. It might be just approval which comes late though CO may be approving it within their normal timing. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> nztoaus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...



I submitted it on 23 November. Do you think it could because it may be missing any information.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

nztoaus said:


> I submitted it on 23 November. Do you think it could because it may be missing any information.


That I cannot answer. You would have to check your form 80 again to make sure you answered all the things properly. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## TPCC147 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi, a quick question about the 190.. is the 190 visa granted/EOI accepted in a different way to the 189 visa? As it doesn't say anything about the 190 visa on the invitation rounds. 


Primarily - Will a lower number of points have more chance of the EOI being Accepted if you are state sponsored on the 190? 


Any advice really appreciated 


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TPCC147 said:


> Hi, a quick question about the 190.. is the 190 visa granted/EOI accepted in a different way to the 189 visa? As it doesn't say anything about the 190 visa on the invitation rounds.
> 
> 
> Primarily - Will a lower number of points have more chance of the EOI being Accepted if you are state sponsored on the 190?
> ...


189 is totally based on points 
190 is totally on the discretion of the state
They can invite any applicant they want irrespective of his points or his doe

But even in 190, higher points do play a role but maybe not to the extent in 189

Cheers


----------



## TPCC147 (Feb 2, 2020)

NB said:


> TPCC147 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, a quick question about the 190.. is the 190 visa granted/EOI accepted in a different way to the 189 visa? As it doesn't say anything about the 190 visa on the invitation rounds.
> ...


Fantastic as always - thank you


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

If you have job on you occupation and and future offer from your company on certain position with the salary and responsibility mentioned in letter even in minimum point you will able to get invitation from 190. Seen 17 cases with 65 points got invite from VIC.



TPCC147 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > TPCC147 said:
> ...


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

nztoaus said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I hope you are well. I have applied for 190 visa in November 2019. Today i and my wife been asked to submit form 80 personal particulars for character assessment. I have already submitted this form when i made the application. Why are they asking it again because they have not provided the reason why previously submitted forms were not acceptable.
> 
> Thanks in adavance



No need to feel suspicious, just send it again. If there would be a problem about the content of the form, they would ask it directly. 

Btw, did they send Form 80 (blank version) via email etc.? I am asking because maybe the version of the form may be different?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Any offshore guy lodged 190 visa in October or November got grant ??? Please advise ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Any offshore guy lodged 190 visa in October or November got grant ??? Please advise ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


 assuming you are asking for 2019 then many November applicants have reported earlier. Atleast 25 folks have reported grant in immitracker out of 90 or so while 5-7 extra reported here within forum. October applicants have similar numbers (25 grants, 6 CO and 23 lodged in immitracker. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> assuming you are asking for 2019 then many November applicants have reported earlier. Atleast 25 folks have reported grant in immitracker out of 90 or so while 5-7 extra reported here within forum. October applicants have similar numbers (25 grants, 6 CO and 23 lodged in immitracker.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Most of the 2019 November lodge grants are for onshore guys. Unfortunately nothing for offshore. 

Anyone in this forum lodged in October or September and November 2019 offshore waiting for grant ???

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Most of the 2019 November lodge grants are for onshore guys. Unfortunately nothing for offshore.
> 
> Anyone in this forum lodged in October or September and November 2019 offshore waiting for grant ???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Though immitracker isn't a perfect tool or data but better than having nothing. 

14 out of 25 in October and 13 out of 26 in November were grants for offshore folks. So it's a wrong assumption to say that offshore folks are not getting grants. I am one of November applicants and waiting for grant as well. 

Do you have any specific questions for the asked month applicants or just trying to get some idea? 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Though immitracker isn't a perfect tool or data but better than having nothing.
> 
> 14 out of 25 in October and 13 out of 26 in November were grants for offshore folks. So it's a wrong assumption to say that offshore folks are not getting grants. I am one of November applicants and waiting for grant as well.
> 
> ...


I lodged qld 190 on 4 Nov , just trying to get estimate for grant , whats ur estimate ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> I lodged qld 190 on 4 Nov , just trying to get estimate for grant , whats ur estimate ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Our estimates doesn't matter mate. I lodged on 30th November.

Just to satisfy my mind I have setup 3 estimated dates. Ideal case within 3 months, on average 6 months and worse case 12 months. 

First limit is already reached but they have crossed 23 November date yet so until they reach 30 November by picking random files or start December I have some hope in next two weeks otherwise may or August I am hoping. But let's see as there is nothing we can do in this after submitting the application. It's all done. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## d_kk (Feb 18, 2020)

If one is already staying in other than NSW then how long he can continue there after 190 for NSW is granted? 
Are we supposed move immediately to NSW or is there any predefined duration?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

d_kk said:


> If one is already staying in other than NSW then how long he can continue there after 190 for NSW is granted?
> Are we supposed move immediately to NSW or is there any predefined duration?
> Thanks


You are supposed to move immediately 
There is no predefined duration as such
It all depends on how fast you move

Cheers


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi guys, do you think that Australian government will slow down grant process due to coronavirus outbreak, in order to have less people arriving in the country while it lasts?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Ves said:


> Hi guys, do you think that Australian government will slow down grant process due to coronavirus outbreak, in order to have less people arriving in the country while it lasts?


Nope. They will process as usual but may restrict the arrivals by adding more countries to the current restricted list. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Nope. They will process as usual but may restrict the arrivals by adding more countries to the current restricted list.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Even if they restrict, they cannot stop Australian citizens and PR holders from entering the country, no matter from where they are boarding 
Only those with temporary visas can be restricted 

Cheers


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi folks!
My 190 Lodgement was 06-Feb-2020. After 1 month the status still remains "received". I heard that when COs start assesses the application, the status will be changed to Initial assessment and them Further Assessment. If it still appears "received" it means that the application has not been assessed. Is it right? .I want to know this because I need to prepare well for employment verification.
many thanks,


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Depends on CO mate. Some CO changes the application status some doesn't and gives DR.




BenNG said:


> Hi folks!
> My 190 Lodgement was 06-Feb-2020. After 1 month the status still remains "received". I heard that when COs start assesses the application, the status will be changed to Initial assessment and them Further Assessment. If it still appears "received" it means that the application has not been assessed. Is it right? .I want to know this because I need to prepare well for employment verification.
> many thanks,


----------



## sireer100 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi, 

We have submitted our EOI in May, 2019 with 75 points for 190 NSW, Offshore. PTE =20. Is there any chance to receive ITA ever? Please reply !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sireer100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have submitted our EOI in May, 2019 with 75 points for 190 NSW, Offshore. PTE =20. Is there any chance to receive ITA ever? Please reply !


Have you checked if you are even eligible to get SS ?

Cheers


----------



## sireer100 (Mar 10, 2020)

What do you mean by eligible for SS?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sireer100 said:


> What do you mean by eligible for SS?


Eligible for state sponsorship. You can't expect an invite when your intended state isn't open for your job code or have additional requirements. You need to do more research into the states you have applied for. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## sireer100 (Mar 10, 2020)

Ok. for NSW additional condition was there. For Vic and QLD there was no requirement but still we are not invited. I got my ACS done for Developer Programmer. I have actually been working as QA lead also. Can I get the assessment done again for another codeor would that be a problem? Please help.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sireer100 said:


> Ok. for NSW additional condition was there. For Vic and QLD there was no requirement but still we are not invited. I got my ACS done for Developer Programmer. I have actually been working as QA lead also. Can I get the assessment done again for another codeor would that be a problem? Please help.


Even if you meet the criteria there is no guarantee that state will invite you. Vic have been super picky while QLD only invited to majority of those who had applied between 25-26 July 2019. If you didn't apply that between then no chance for QLD as later they were closed for 2613 codes. For NSW are you working and loving for one year in NSW? If not then no chance but if you are then it's upto NSW. 

You can get new assessment done for any other code where you can proof you meet the criteria. No harm in it but beware of the new ACS rules. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## sireer100 (Mar 10, 2020)

thank you for your inputs. That's a little depressing though since I realized that we got no chance for anything.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Further to QLD-
QLD only opens up their nomination period twice a year (seems to be new as of 2018 or so). They'll keep the submission period open until they've hit a quota (which no one knows how many people will be).

This past round (25 November) it was open for about 36 hours before it closed again. If you didn't get your EOI in at that time, then you have to wait until the next one.

QLD has indicated that it would re-open some time in July.

Suggest you do some research and see if your occupation is on the Federal list for 190-eligible occupations and then check if you meet any of the state/territory requirements. Only then should you apply for an EOI, but as other users have pointed out, it's not guaranteed.


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

By grace of Vaheguru and kind support and guidance of NB, I received my grant for 190 NSW. Wish all fellow members speedy grant.

Below is my timeline:
ANZSCO - 233999 Engineering Professional NEC
Points (190) - 80+5 (Offshore)
EOI - 13-Sep-2019
NSW Pre-Invite - 19-Sep-2019
NSW 190 ITA - 24-Oct-2019
190 Visa Lodge : 24-Nov-2019
Grant : 09-Mar-2020 (Direct Grant)


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Baaghi said:


> By grace of Vaheguru and kind support and guidance of NB, I received my grant for 190 NSW. Wish all fellow member speedy grant.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> NZSCO - 233999 Engineering Professional NEC
> ...


Congratulations. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Baaghi said:


> By grace of Vaheguru and kind support and guidance of NB, I received my grant for 190 NSW. Wish all fellow members speedy grant.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> ANZSCO - 233999 Engineering Professional NEC
> ...


Congratulations bhaaji

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

Congratulations .. this gives some hope. I lodged on 29th November. Still waiting to hear from them



Baaghi said:


> By grace of Vaheguru and kind support and guidance of NB, I received my grant for 190 NSW. Wish all fellow members speedy grant.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> ANZSCO - 233999 Engineering Professional NEC
> ...


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

Baaghi said:


> By grace of Vaheguru and kind support and guidance of NB, I received my grant for 190 NSW. Wish all fellow members speedy grant.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> ANZSCO - 233999 Engineering Professional NEC
> ...


Congrats Dude ...


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

nishuk said:


> Congratulations .. this gives some hope. I lodged on 29th November. Still waiting to hear from them


Hope you will get soon. I believe that cases of Nov are under assessment and will be finalised soon depending on their complexity.


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> Congratulations bhaaji
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thank you veer ji 
Stay blessed always.


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

Iak2780 said:


> Congrats Dude ...


Thanks mate. All the best for your speedy grant.


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thank you bro. Hope you will get your grant soon.


----------



## sadequa (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi Guys, 

Quick question, should I start PR process with the help of consultancy or one can do the whole process alone.. please suggest... consultancy fees are too high..


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sadequa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, should I start PR process with the help of consultancy or one can do the whole process alone.. please suggest... consultancy fees are too high..


Depends on how much you can read, grasp and willing to spend time in this. I including many have done all the stuff at our own without agents using this forum to get help. Even if you have to go with agent make sure it's reputed and MARA agent. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Baaghi said:


> By grace of Vaheguru and kind support and guidance of NB, I received my grant for 190 NSW. Wish all fellow members speedy grant.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> ANZSCO - 233999 Engineering Professional NEC
> ...


Congrats mate. Were you applying alone or did you have family members on the application as well?


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Congrats mate. Were you applying alone or did you have family members on the application as well?


Thank you bro. I applied as single, no family member was included in visa application.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Baaghi said:


> Thank you bro. I applied as single, no family member was included in visa application.


Awesome! I'm trying to ascertain if the ones who lodged in November (who are getting grants) may be single or with partners, etc. 

I applied in December as a single applicant; hoping the trend continues and I get soon (but am being patient otherwise)

Congrats again!


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Awesome! I'm trying to ascertain if the ones who lodged in November (who are getting grants) may be single or with partners, etc.
> 
> I applied in December as a single applicant; hoping the trend continues and I get soon (but am being patient otherwise)
> 
> Congrats again!


I hope that trend will continue, but I will add words of NB that every case is different, the processing depends on various factors. If your case is less complex, all the documents are uploaded, then there are bright chances of DG, as was in my case.

Thank you bro and stay blessed!


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

following to track! 

Waiting... Visa lodge Feb 14 - 190 VIC


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Does anybody has any experience with VISA APPLICANTS CHARACTER ASSESMENT DEPARTMENT?
My case was referred to them like 8 months ago and haven't heard anything since then
Any help or Information will be great
Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> Does anybody has any experience with VISA APPLICANTS CHARACTER ASSESMENT DEPARTMENT?
> My case was referred to them like 8 months ago and haven't heard anything since then
> Any help or Information will be great
> Thank you


How do you know that ?

Cheers


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi guys,

I was wondering does the officer contact us immediately if he/she cannot reach to the person who signed the reference letter? 

I am asking because for my current company, the HR lady left the company and her email name & email address are on the letter. In case of need, they will try to reach her and I am not sure maybe the email will not bounce back and it may cause a delay. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ExJeny (Mar 2, 2020)

I’m going in my process on my own. The start is rough, but I rather not pay someone for work I can do myself.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering does the officer contact us immediately if he/she cannot reach to the person who signed the reference letter?
> 
> ...


Email may bounce back if they are not renaming existing account which they won't be doing so when it happens CO can always contact using public information available on the company including email ID or phone. Because they are not bound to use the information given on the letter. They can try any route possible based on the information available on the company via Google/website/LinkedIn etc. 

Even when it bounces back it would send a copy to companies owner whoever is managing the email thing so they may get noticed regarding such email and may forward it to the new HR. If they are unable to reach anyone from company via anyway then perhaps CO can contact you or do take other steps. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Any new grant for ppl who are in 10 months or crossed 10 months??


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi all, 
After 4 months waiting from CO contact, we have received our grants today. 
Project Admin, 
Pre-invite 26/7/2019
Invitation 8/8/2019
Visa applied 13/8/2019
First CO contact 5/11/2019 - asking for other names on police check
Official grant today.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats mate!!




vyrarchz said:


> Hi all,
> After 4 months waiting from CO contact, we have received our grants today.
> Project Admin,
> Pre-invite 26/7/2019
> ...


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

I am now wondering DHA have forgotten people from June, the june lodgement date and december co contact people have been skipped and people from august and september lodgement and january co cantact are getting their grants...I am wondering whats wrong with june lodgement dates


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Don't worry they forgot May as well or may be from Feb and March as well.




Nirmala_123 said:


> I am now wondering DHA have forgotten people from June, the june lodgement date and december co contact people have been skipped and people from august and september lodgement and january co cantact are getting their grants...I am wondering whats wrong with june lodgement dates


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

nb said:


> syedzain said:
> 
> 
> > i left a feedback/ suggestion to immigration about my visa processing time .in the reply they told me that my case has been referrered to character department
> ...


----------



## ashrafali (Mar 24, 2018)

Good Day, 
Just a fews quiries regarding form 80 and visa lodging. I have recently lodged my visa where I have made couple of mistakes which are as follows.

1. I memtioned suburb name Sydney insted of Lakemba with correct pin code (2195) in last 10 years stay section. 

2. I did not mention about any of my siblings nor my parents while lodging visa. Where as in form 80 it is asking every single detail of my siblings along with parents. Whould that be an issue not mentioning of anything at lodgement but in form 80 adding all of them. 

3. Form 80 is asking for employment from birth including gaps.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Nirmala_123 said:


> I am now wondering DHA have forgotten people from June, the june lodgement date and december co contact people have been skipped and people from august and september lodgement and january co cantact are getting their grants...I am wondering whats wrong with june lodgement dates


Yes they have forgotten about those dates and the wrong thing is CO hate those dates so much that he/she would resign rather than processing. Does this answer helps you?

Please stop being pessimistic and look at the bigger picture. Out of how many thousands you were able to get the invite and later approved to get the ITA and to lodge the visa subsequently. Little delayed isn't the end of the world. All those who wanted to travel now are thinking/trying to get the IED waived off due to Corona virus situation. Someone getting visa earlier might be single/onshore or already on 489 recently hence they have to do less processing on those profiles among bunch of other possible scenarios. Overall there is nothing you can do even if they cross 1 or 2 year mark. They will always give you generic answers so better to stay positive and not compare your case with any other months. Good luck and I hope you get the grant soon. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

vyrarchz said:


> Hi all,
> After 4 months waiting from CO contact, we have received our grants today.
> Project Admin,
> Pre-invite 26/7/2019
> ...


Congratulation! 

Can you explain more about the other names on the police check and How did you respond to CO? Because I changed my given name and I have just got the police check showing only my new given name.
Many thanks,


----------



## Zeeshanmansha (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi All,
I am more like silent follower of this platform. I received my visa grant today.

Engineering Technologist 190 Victoria

Visa lodge : 21st April 2019
CO first contact: 11 November 2019
CO second contact: 10th Feb 2020
Visa grant : 12th March

Nearly 11 months wait. 

Thanks Almighty God. I hope you guys will get soon. Just keep calm. I know its tough to wait like that but eventually you will all get it.
Thanks


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

After a long slumber, some movement.


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

Congratulations all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ashrafali said:


> Good Day,
> Just a fews quiries regarding form 80 and visa lodging. I have recently lodged my visa where I have made couple of mistakes which are as follows.
> 
> 1. I memtioned suburb name Sydney insted of Lakemba with correct pin code (2195) in last 10 years stay section.
> ...


You can submit the correct answers using the form 1023. 

Form 80 only need this detail while for visa application I don't recall if I had filled the same info. So seems okay to me. 

You would need to mark all the non employment period as irrelevant of whatever appropriate option in the form and provide employment period for remaining years. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

Dear expats, I wonder if any of us had changed job after visa lodgement. I lodged my 190 sponsored by QLD last December and have still been waiting. I decided to hold on to my current job until the final grant, yet there are so many recruiters contacted me for job opportunities. So one side of me find it tempting to make a move, but the other just want to play safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

congratulations All!


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

Did anybody get their VISA application status changed, in case of CO contact or something? I cannot get the DG because I need a letter from CO asking for Hong Kong Police clearance certificate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocaj said:


> Did anybody get their VISA application status changed, in case of CO contact or something? I cannot get the DG because I need a letter from CO asking for Hong Kong Police clearance certificate.


Heavens will not fall if you have a CO contact
The grant will be equally sweet

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> Hi all,
> After 4 months waiting from CO contact, we have received our grants today.
> Project Admin,
> Pre-invite 26/7/2019
> ...


Congrats my fellow Project Admin :clap2:


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Zeeshanmansha said:


> Hi All,
> I am more like silent follower of this platform. I received my visa grant today.
> 
> Engineering Technologist 190 Victoria
> ...


Congtrats Zeeshanmansha!

What did the CO ask twice in a row?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

BenNG said:


> Congratulation!
> 
> Can you explain more about the other names on the police check and How did you respond to CO? Because I changed my given name and I have just got the police check showing only my new given name.
> Many thanks,


My given name has 4 words and they asked me to provide all of the possible combination. I have 4 different names included in my new police check
For example: 
-ABCD is my name on my Vietnamese passport
-BCDA is the name on my work contract
-BA is the name people called me at work
-DCBA is the name on my qualification. 
You will need to list all of the names which you have used since your birthday until now. 
Another example, my husband uses the name Jackson P on his CV/ Linkedin. The CO did check his online resume and asked him to provide another police check with this name included.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

marzipan said:


> Dear expats, I wonder if any of us had changed job after visa lodgement. I lodged my 190 sponsored by QLD last December and have still been waiting. I decided to hold on to my current job until the final grant, yet there are so many recruiters contacted me for job opportunities. So one side of me find it tempting to make a move, but the other just want to play safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Few people do change the job. Search the thread my 2 bits on PR on this forum. People there have answered this multiple times I guess. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Few people do change the job. Search the thread my 2 bits on PR on this forum. People there have answered this multiple times I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Cheers Mate! I'll have a read thru NB's thread. Also I hope you'll get the good news very soon!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

marzipan said:


> Cheers Mate! I'll have a read thru NB's thread. Also I hope you'll get the good news very soon!


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-switch-after-visa-lodge.html#/topics/1484444

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...370202-job-change-after-visa-lodge.html?amp=1

From looking it my understanding is that you just need to update via change in circumstances. Check the thread I told earlier if not found you can confirm from NB as well. Good luck and thanks. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-switch-after-visa-lodge.html#/topics/1484444
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...370202-job-change-after-visa-lodge.html?amp=1
> 
> ...


Many thanks again mate!


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

One more question: do they consider the points at the time of invitation or at the time of grant/assessment of visa? I will lose some points on age if they delay the visa for 7-8 months, which is highly likely at this point.


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

vyrarchz said:


> My given name has 4 words and they asked me to provide all of the possible combination. I have 4 different names included in my new police check
> For example:
> -ABCD is my name on my Vietnamese passport
> -BCDA is the name on my work contract
> ...


Thanks, mate. I'm Vietnamese too. Btw congratulation again.:clap2:


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

rocaj said:


> One more question: do they consider the points at the time of invitation or at the time of grant/assessment of visa? I will lose some points on age if they delay the visa for 7-8 months, which is highly likely at this point.


At the time of invite. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocaj said:


> One more question: do they consider the points at the time of invitation or at the time of grant/assessment of visa? I will lose some points on age if they delay the visa for 7-8 months, which is highly likely at this point.


All points are frozen on the date of invite
You have to give evidence only till that date

Cheers


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

hi folks
is there any number for DHA where we can call and check about the status of file?
as i got my co contact on 10 dec submit docs next day still nothing happen with the file
so please advice what to do or any contact info for DHA?
thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Panku20 said:


> hi folks
> is there any number for DHA where we can call and check about the status of file?
> as i got my co contact on 10 dec submit docs next day still nothing happen with the file
> so please advice what to do or any contact info for DHA?
> thank you


You can call up the DHA helpline, but the agent will in all probability just ask you to wait
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Panku20 said:
> 
> 
> > hi folks
> ...


thank you nb
agent said the same thing i am waiting coz its not good to travel to india so better to 
wait here 
but worried as they are taking so long for nov and dec co contact


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi1207 said:


> Hello members,
> I have granted 189 visa in February 2020. I am from india and little worried about increasing corona cases globally and also in India. Kindly suggest is this the right time to move to Australia or i should wait. What is the maximum time i can take to make my 1st entry.
> 
> Thank you


Stop spamming

Cheers


----------



## ashrafali (Mar 24, 2018)

Does DHA have access to data from assessment body of Australia ? It what cases they collect information through FOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashrafali said:


> Does DHA have access to data from assessment body of Australia ? It what cases they collect information through FOI?


Foi is for ordinary applicants, not government departments
DHA has very wide sweeping powers so you should presume that they have access to all government department records

Cheers


----------



## ashrafali (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks mate


----------



## ADBatEF (May 3, 2018)

Hello everyone at EF!
I am based at Delhi, India, and have perhaps decided a bit late in my life to emigrate from India to Australia. I am targeting NSW as my forst preference.
Unfortunately, positive ACS assessment and a superior score in IELTS later, the online rules seem to say that probably professionals residing outside NSW can't even apply for a 190 (additional criteria clause). And similarly for 491, ANZSCO 261111 does not appear on the NSW Regional skills list - Stream 2.

One, need your opinion on the interpretation on the 190 additional criteria rule. Is it true that if I am outside NSW - which India is as well ;-), can't apply?
And two, where to look for an employer who can sponsor a short term visa (1 year)

Cheers!
ADB

ANZSCO: 261111
ACS Applied :06-Feb-20
ACS Positive Result: AQF Diploma with a Major in computing, 26-Feb-20
IELTS: Superior
Total points: 65


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ADBatEF said:


> Hello everyone at EF!
> I am based at Delhi, India, and have perhaps decided a bit late in my life to emigrate from India to Australia. I am targeting NSW as my forst preference.
> Unfortunately, positive ACS assessment and a superior score in IELTS later, the online rules seem to say that probably professionals residing outside NSW can't even apply for a 190 (additional criteria clause). And similarly for 491, ANZSCO 261111 does not appear on the NSW Regional skills list - Stream 2.
> 
> ...


Yes. If your job code has additional criteria then being offshore cannot apply for it. As NSW needs candidates to be working and living in NSW for one year which makes majority of ICT (not all) job codes ineligible. 

For finding the employer, it can be anything wherever they advertise the jobs though keep in mind not everyone would be willing to sponsor. LinkedIn, Glassdoor, seek, indeed are few common platforms for finding jobs in Australia. 

Look for other states as well and if nothing seems possible perhaps just look for other countries where you may have a better chance at immigrating than AU. 

Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

*Grant received *

Hi All, 
Glad to inform you that we (Family of 4) received our grant today. Please find the details in the signature. Highly appreciate the valuable information shared by the members of this site. Hope the best for the others in waiting.

Best Regards.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

vsrini said:


> Hi All,
> Glad to inform you that we (Family of 4) received our grant today. Please find the details in the signature. Highly appreciate the valuable information shared by the members of this site. Hope the best for the others in waiting.
> 
> Best Regards.


Congrats mate. Glad to hear they're processing visas on Sundays!


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

vsrini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform you that we (Family of 4) received our grant today. Please find the details in the signature. Highly appreciate the valuable information shared by the members of this site. Hope the best for the others in waiting.
> 
> ...


Congratulations srini 

Are you offshore ??

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

vsrini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform you that we (Family of 4) received our grant today. Please find the details in the signature. Highly appreciate the valuable information shared by the members of this site. Hope the best for the others in waiting.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Congratulations srini
> 
> Are you offshore ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk



Thanks. I am Onshore.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Congratulations srini
> 
> Are you offshore ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Onshore it seems. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrafali (Mar 24, 2018)

I mentioned "No" in this section while online lodging visa. But while filling form 80 I have included all my siblings and parents name. Whould that be an issue ?


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

vsrini said:


> Hi All,
> Glad to inform you that we (Family of 4) received our grant today. Please find the details in the signature. Highly appreciate the valuable information shared by the members of this site. Hope the best for the others in waiting.
> 
> Best Regards.


Congratulations Dude,
This is incredible !!! I mean at 70 points you got the grant (i'm here at 90 !!! ) , awesome , gives me hope . 
Good luck to you for an awesome future .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Iak2780 said:


> Congratulations Dude,
> This is incredible !!! I mean at 70 points you got the grant (i'm here at 90 !!! ) , awesome , gives me hope .
> Good luck to you for an awesome future .


Points have nothing to do with processing times
Points and Anzsco codes lose relevance once you are invited 
The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## ashrafali (Mar 24, 2018)

"Does the applicant any members of their unit not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents"

I mentioned "No" for the above👆 question while online lodging visa. But while filling form 80 I have included all my siblings and parents name. Whould that be an issue ?


----------



## bhawnatalreja91 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello, I am an IT engineer having 80 points. If I apply for state sponsorship,I will have 85 points. Do you think I will be able to get an invitation for QLD or VIC ? What are the other state options from which I can receive an invitation and job opportunities there?


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

Congratulations, I also lodged visa on the same date as yours but for NSW. Haven’t heard on it yet but your case have definitely raised some hopes. 



vsrini said:


> Hi All,
> Glad to inform you that we (Family of 4) received our grant today. Please find the details in the signature. Highly appreciate the valuable information shared by the members of this site. Hope the best for the others in waiting.
> 
> Best Regards.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

ashrafali said:


> "Does the applicant any members of their unit not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents"
> 
> I mentioned "No" for the above👆 question while online lodging visa. But while filling form 80 I have included all my siblings and parents name. Whould that be an issue ?


No it wouldn't be an issue. Just tick 'No' to question 'Migrating with you?'

Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

vsrini said:


> Hi All,
> Glad to inform you that we (Family of 4) received our grant today. Please find the details in the signature. Highly appreciate the valuable information shared by the members of this site. Hope the best for the others in waiting.
> 
> Best Regards.


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## ashrafali (Mar 24, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> ashrafali said:
> 
> 
> > "Does the applicant any members of their unit not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents"
> ...


Thanks Hamza


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

*Sending PTE scores to DHA?*

Hey Guys!

If anyone can help me on my query, that will be grateful. So, I lodged my 190 Visa for VIC on 6th March, 2020 and now I wanted to send my PTE scores directly to DHA via pearson PTE account in order to avoid any CO contact but I guess when I got the results back in *Jan, 2019*, I ticked on “send the scores to DHA” because of which, now I’m unable to send the scores as Pearson Vue can only send the scores “once”. So, my query is whether DHA will have a record of the same or not seeing my test scores were sent a year ago?
And if they don’t have, How can I send the scores again?
Thanks!


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> If anyone can help me on my query, that will be grateful. So, I lodged my 190 Visa for VIC on 6th March, 2020 and now I wanted to send my PTE scores directly to DHA via pearson PTE account in order to avoid any CO contact but I guess when I got the results back in *Jan, 2019*, I ticked on “send the scores to DHA” because of which, now I’m unable to send the scores as Pearson Vue can only send the scores “once”. So, my query is whether DHA will have a record of the same or not seeing my test scores were sent a year ago?
> And if they don’t have, How can I send the scores again?
> Thanks!


They will have access to that. With the application, you should have submitted the registration number/reference id and the score card.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

rocaj said:


> They will have access to that. With the application, you should have submitted the registration number/reference id and the score card.


hey!

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I did mention the PTE test ID plus attached the score card as well so I guess, they will have a record of that and can access it.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi folks,

I applied on 6 December 2019 for NSW 190

Status is still recieved. Will I get an email when status changes or do I keep checking immiaccount?

Cheers and let's battle COVID19 together !!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

is there a 190-2019/2020 Visa Lodge what's app/telegram group?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I applied on 6 December 2019 for NSW 190
> 
> ...


Once you get answer to this query please update me about that too as I was also wondering what happens as my case since lodgement is still received from 5 Oct 2019


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Realy85 said:


> Once you get answer to this query please update me about that too as I was also wondering what happens as my case since lodgement is still received from 5 Oct 2019


A lot of us guys are waiting since June. My application is still without any action ('received') since 4th of July '19. And yet, people are getting their DG's from Jan2020. There's nothing we can do but be patient and wait for them to grant our PR's. 

Also, they do send us the grant emails, if the agent has provided our emails. If not, they will receive the emails and share it with us afterwards. In case you didn't use a consultancy, it will come to you directly (duh!).

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

pra7eek said:


> A lot of us guys are waiting since June. My application is still without any action ('received') since 4th of July '19. And yet, people are getting their DG's from Jan2020. There's nothing we can do but be patient and wait for them to grant our PR's.
> 
> Also, they do send us the grant emails, if the agent has provided our emails. If not, they will receive the emails and share it with us afterwards. In case you didn't use a consultancy, it will come to you directly (duh!).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


None from the 190 December or January applicants have received grants so far while 189 have definitely received. Max 29 November onshore applicant and 27 offshore have received grants so far with 190 visa. 

Rest you are right that status may never change until grant and then it would change to finalized directly. Good luck to us all. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

10 mnths complete in 3 days and 11 mnth touch down but status still received. Annoyed and stressed? Yes, but nothing we can do except wait for the grant on its own time. 






pra7eek said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Once you get answer to this query please update me about that too as I was also wondering what happens as my case since lodgement is still received from 5 Oct 2019
> ...


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Once you get answer to this query please update me about that too as I was also wondering what happens as my case since lodgement is still received from 5 Oct 2019


Apart from the status, have you got assigned CO email or assessment commencement email?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Hmm, more and more DG's for 189 2020 applicants...meanwhile they haven't touched 2019 Dec of 190 yet.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

exlipse said:


> Hmm, more and more DG's for 189 2020 applicants...meanwhile they haven't touched 2019 Dec of 190 yet.


You are worried about December 2019 applicants while 2/3 or more from November are pending. Similarly many applicants from May 2019 till October 2019 also waiting for the grants. 

Comparing across different visa categories is useless in my opinion. Otherwise why not compare with 491 or new global talent visa as those are coming in matter of days to 2-4 weeks max. If you want to notice the trend (not actual data) then check immitracker you would notice that some days 190 is fast some days 189. Overall there is nothing we can do and no data is accurate in this regard plus whatever we do is only guess to understand the situation. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

rocaj said:


> is there a 190-2019/2020 Visa Lodge what's app/telegram group?


Yes there is 190 grant waiting group on telegram , just search 190 grant waiting on telegram . its public group visible to everyone. 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Once you get answer to this query please update me about that too as I was also wondering what happens as my case since lodgement is still received from 5 Oct 2019
> ...


Nope I haven't got anything yet.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> You are worried about December 2019 applicants while 2/3 or more from November are pending. Similarly many applicants from May 2019 till October 2019 also waiting for the grants.
> 
> Comparing across different visa categories is useless in my opinion. Otherwise why not compare with 491 or new global talent visa as those are coming in matter of days to 2-4 weeks max. If you want to notice the trend (not actual data) then check immitracker you would notice that some days 190 is fast some days 189. Overall there is nothing we can do and no data is accurate in this regard plus whatever we do is only guess to understand the situation.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


I know. I'd be happy to see any movement for 190 Dec applicants so that'd give me a bit of relief. haha, it's just to cheer me a bit. 
And all most all the 2020 DG's are coming from very straight forward applicants, so the CO's may have had the easiest time of assessing them.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Nope I haven't got anything yet.


It is not something compulsory. Some people are getting a letter from one CO once he/she started to work on you case. Once he/she asked you anything, the status is changing. If the CO does not ask something or does not send a letter initially, your status will be changing from "Received" to "Granted" directly. So, do not worry about the status.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope I haven't got anything yet.
> ...


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## reacho2che (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi Seniors,

Need your guidance on the below.
I got my PR Grant first week of Feb with a IED of first week Feb 2021. My Wife's Passport expires in Dec 2020. So a couple of questions here,
1) If we get the passport renewed, what is the process to get the new passport details updated on the Grant and the timelines associated with it.
2) Can she make the Initial entry by June this year, come back and get the passport renewed ? What is the process to update the details onto the PR in this scenario?

Appreciate if you could advise on the best way forward please.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Nope I haven't got anything yet.



I think you should lodge feedback to ask for a status update!


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope I haven't got anything yet.
> ...


Actually my agent operates and I don't want to interfere. I have created mirror account but don't do anything in that.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Actually my agent operates and I don't want to interfere. I have created mirror account but don't do anything in that.


I see. I'm saying that cos usually those who have cases like that get an action within 1 month. For example, last year a 489 applicant I know, submitted feedback and got his case assessed after 30 D.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Realy85 said:


> Actually my agent operates and I don't want to interfere. I have created mirror account but don't do anything in that.



Hey!

What is a mirror account and how do you create that and what's the difference between the one you created and the one your agent made to lodge your application?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

negi said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually my agent operates and I don't want to interfere. I have created mirror account but don't do anything in that.
> ...


It's same what your agent created. You can do anything like update, add documents and see what's changed in your account. We can create it ourself and if you are not comfortable in letting your agent know then they won't be able get to know unless you tell them.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Realy85 said:


> It's same what your agent created. You can do anything like update, add documents and see what's changed in your account. We can create it ourself and if you are not comfortable in letting your agent know then they won't be able get to know unless you tell them.



How do we create one if you can tell me?

Thanks!


----------



## mpat7 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi, 

I have a question regarding a health assessment for newborn. 

I applied for Vic 190 in Dec 2019 and a CO created HAD ID for newborn and requested health assessment (a letter from GP) today and I uploaded the documents requested but under the health assessment tab its still says examination required for my newborn. Will that status change once the migration medical services (MMS) process the health assessment or I need to contact BUPA as on the letter from CO says I don't need to take a baby physically to the MMS provider and a letter from GP would be acceptable.

TIA


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

negi said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > It's same what your agent created. You can do anything like update, add documents and see what's changed in your account. We can create it ourself and if you are not comfortable in letting your agent know then they won't be able get to know unless you tell them.
> ...


If you have your trn no. Then only you can create.
Go to immi account on dha site.
Create account using your email id and passport no. Whatever they will ask put over there. Then after you have created you can log on and import account using trn no. There you will see all the documents attached by your agent and any updates.
I have created but never updated as my agent does for me.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Realy85 said:


> If you have your trn no. Then only you can create.
> Go to immi account on dha site.
> Create account using your email id and passport no. Whatever they will ask put over there. Then after you have created you can log on and import account using trn no. There you will see all the documents attached by your agent and any updates.
> I have created but never updated as my agent does for me.


Yes, I do have the TRN number since my agent sent me the Visa acknowledgement mail. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

negi said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have your trn no. Then only you can create.
> ...


It's ok dear☺☺


----------



## Hsq (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Is Job offer mandatory for applying 190 permanent visa for ACT through Canberra matrix as, I got invitation from ACT to submit all documents, but my agent is saying job offer is mandatory if you apply without it they will straight away reject your application.

Please senior help me in this. I have 90 points in canberra matrix


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

According to my knowledge what your agent is saying is not true (I don't have an offer yet, still got an invite). Rest, I am sure more informed people in the forum will suggest.


----------



## Hsq (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you so much for your reply, But my agent is saying this came in to force from yesterday. Don't what to do please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hsq said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, But my agent is saying this came in to force from yesterday. Don't what to do please help.


Generally those who are already invited under old rules are processed under old rules 

Just send an email to the state and ask for clarification 
Simple

Cheers


----------



## Hsq (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you so much NB. I mailed them and waiting for their reply and in worst scenario if I do not get reply from them. Should I apply for invitation as instructed by them in my mail or find new job offer and then apply for invitation. Below is the mail I received from them

INVITATION TO APPLY - Permanent 190 Nomination

You are invited to apply for ACT Permanent 190 Nomination. The invitation is based on the Canberra Matrix CX-032020-022991 score 90 , submitted on 12/03/2020 6:16 PM

ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA

An invitation is not a guarantee that an application for ACT nomination will be approved. Before you accept the invitation, read the ACT nomination guidelines carefully and make sure that you meet the ACT Permanent 190 Nomination eligibility criteria and Matrix score claimed at date of Matrix submission. 

If you submit an application and the supporting documents do not evidence your eligibility to apply for ACT nomination, or the Matrix score claimed, the application will be refused and the service fee will not be refunded.


----------



## rinzler (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi,

Has anyone applied recently in VIC for software tester. My current scenario is that I have 70 points ( Age-30, PTE-10, Edu-15, Aus Edu-5, Single-10). Will be retaking PTE and NAATI to get more points. And I am working in Victoria past 1 year and 4 months, where in during my university I was interning 20 hours per week and then started full time recently. 

Off shore I have 4 years of work experience in software tester which was utilized for ACS skill assessment. But I recently came across this article : https://www.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/

Has anyone got points for the years deducted by the assessment body ?


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

Hsq said:


> Thank you so much NB. I mailed them and waiting for their reply and in worst scenario if I do not get reply from them. Should I apply for invitation as instructed by them in my mail or find new job offer and then apply for invitation. Below is the mail I received from them
> 
> INVITATION TO APPLY - Permanent 190 Nomination
> 
> ...



It seems this is pre-invite - it means an invitation for the nomination, not the invite for Visa. 
so, paste your ANZSCO code.


----------



## Hsq (Aug 1, 2019)

233211 is my ANZSCO code


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

Hsq said:


> 233211 is my ANZSCO code


you can check here: 

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

This shows open & was last updated in JAN. Not sure if there was an update in recent days.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-1-jan-20.pdf


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

rocaj said:


> you can check here:
> 
> ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
> 
> ...



Also, as NB suggested, the best way to ask the state to clarify (call/email) and then proceed anyway, it's not that you can get an offer in a few days.

Good luck!


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Hsq said:


> 233211 is my ANZSCO code


Luckily as per the list, your occupation is open. But like 'rocaj' suggested need to confirm if there was any updated list recently.


----------



## Hsq (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you all for your replies. I just now spoke to them. They said it's mandatory to have 1 years contract or 5 years of previous experience.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Global processing times just shot up to 10-11 months.
I reckon COVID-19 for sure a key driver in this.

Stay safe everyone (and stay patient!) Our grants will come in due course.


----------



## reacho2che (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Can you please help me with the below 

I got my PR Grant first week of Feb with a IED of first week Feb 2021. My Wife's Passport expires in Dec 2020. So a couple of questions here,
1) If we get the passport renewed, what is the process to get the new passport details updated on the Grant and the timelines associated with it.
2) Can she make the Initial entry by June this year, come back and get the passport renewed ? What is the process to update the details onto the PR in this scenario?

Appreciate if you could advise on the best way forward please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

reacho2che said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please help me with the below
> 
> ...


1. Use the update us link in Immiaccount and give the new passport number
Upload a copy of the new passport also
It will get updated immediately or maybe in couple of days
Check in VEVO to make sure that the new passport number is being reflected correctly 

2. Same as above whenever you do it 

Cheers


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> Global processing times just shot up to 10-11 months.
> I reckon COVID-19 for sure a key driver in this.
> 
> Stay safe everyone (and stay patient!) Our grants will come in due course.


Most likely it will affect the applicants from overseas more... I do not want to be pessimistic, but even Qantas has suspended all flights to overseas. 

And like you said, nothing is more important than staying safe & sound.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> Global processing times just shot up to 10-11 months.
> I reckon COVID-19 for sure a key driver in this.
> 
> Stay safe everyone (and stay patient!) Our grants will come in due course.


Most likely it will affect more the applicants from overseas... I do not want to be pessimistic, but even Qantas has suspended all flights to overseas. 

And like you said, nothing is more important than staying safe & sound.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Doesn't matter the timeline. Cause I have been waiting for 10 months and will be 11 in 2 days and still received status plus their are people waiting before me as well who has already crossed 11 months timeline as well. Only thing I can say is depends on CO now as this pandemic is going around it will make the process slow for sure even though they say it won't effect the process.





Onurakis said:


> mfh5001 said:
> 
> 
> > Global processing times just shot up to 10-11 months.
> ...


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Loverboyns said:


> Doesn't matter the timeline. Cause I have been waiting for 10 months and will be 11 in 2 days and still received status plus their are people waiting before me as well who has already crossed 11 months timeline as well. Only thing I can say is depends on CO now as this pandemic is going around it will make the process slow for sure even though they say it won't effect the process.


Totally agree, their statistics they shared does not prove anything. For example, one is getting in 2 months, another one is taking grant in 12 months, and they announce the statistics as 7 months. Are you going to get it in 2 or 5 or 12, only God knows...


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey guys

Do i need to inform Immi if I change an employer while I'm waiting for the application to be processed? 

Thanks


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

AlexOz said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you need to

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Yes you need to
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


is there any specific form for that ?
on my IMMI account all the options I can see are change passport details, change address, change email


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

AlexOz said:


> is there any specific form for that ?
> 
> on my IMMI account all the options I can see are change passport details, change address, change email


You need to fill form 1022

Its change of circumstances form.



Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrafali (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi, 

1. I have uploaded all are required documents in color scan copies while visa lodging, they were not certified. But I have noticed that DHA is asking for "certified copies". What should I do now ? 

2. I don't have birth certificate, insted I have uploaded color scan of my passport and driving license ( both are not certified ) would that be enough or do I have to upload any other document. Please experts help . 
Thanks


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey!

Lodged my Visa 190 NSW on 12 March 2020 with all required docs including Police clearance and medicals. Now the waiting begins! Hows everyone else tracking? All the best with your applications!


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi everyone, it's been 7.5 moths since I applied for 190 visa, and 4 months since CO contact. I am turning 45 at the end of 2020. Do I need to be invited before my 45th birthday, or it was important to apply before the 45th (when I applied I was 43.5)?

Many thanks for clarification!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ves said:


> Hi everyone, it's been 7.5 moths since I applied for 190 visa, and 4 months since CO contact. I am turning 45 at the end of 2020. Do I need to be invited before my 45th birthday, or it was important to apply before the 45th (when I applied I was 43.5)?
> 
> Many thanks for clarification!


Once you are invited, your points are frozen
No matter how much the delay in processing, you are not bothered 

Cheers


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

NB said:


> Once you are invited, your points are frozen
> No matter how much the delay in processing, you are not bothered
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB, good to hear!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashrafali said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. I have uploaded all are required documents in color scan copies while visa lodging, they were not certified. But I have noticed that DHA is asking for "certified copies". What should I do now ?
> 
> ...


1. No certification required 
2. Class x certificate with your parents name can also suffice
Only Passport and driving license may not be sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

It seems that one guy from December applications has taken his PR (thankfully)


----------



## karinadioquino (Mar 15, 2020)

Can you please share the timeline of this Dec grant.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

karinadioquino said:


> Can you please share the timeline of this Dec grant.


I have just seen on Immitracker. It seems that he had lodged on 3th December for VIC and it is a DG...


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

how to check on Immi tracker pls?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

shweta5april said:


> how to check on Immi tracker pls?


Here is the link of Immitracker 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

would I still be able to see my details if the EOI was lodged by my agent?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

shweta5april said:


> would I still be able to see my details if the EOI was lodged by my agent?


This isn't a official tracker but instead a third party where people lodge their cases for tracking purposes. So your case won't come up at its own but instead you need to put your details there. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

Sure..thanks..!!


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Just got my visa granted after 3,5 months wait . Very happy.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

veshi said:


> Just got my visa granted after 3,5 months wait . Very happy.


Congratulations. Would be helpful to put timeline  

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Congratulations. Would be helpful to put timeline
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


It's in my signature but for people that use mobile devices:

Pre-invite NSW: 29/11/2019

Final Invitation NSW: 05/12/2019

Grant: 20/03/2020


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

veshi said:


> It's in my signature but for people that use mobile devices:
> 
> Pre-invite NSW: 29/11/2019
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah mobile doesn't show complete signature so it becomes a hassle. Just had to login to laptop to see the timeline. 

Congrats again.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Thanks, yeah mobile doesn't show complete signature so it becomes a hassle. Just had to login to laptop to see the timeline.
> 
> Congrats again.


Thank you so much . Yes, it is a bit of a hassle.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

shweta5april said:


> would I still be able to see my details if the EOI was lodged by my agent?


What is your lodge date ??

Is it 190 ?? Which state ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

veshi said:


> Just got my visa granted after 3,5 months wait . Very happy.


Congrats!

Same boat as you, got my NSW pre-invite on 29/11 and final invite on 13 Jan 2020. Just lodged my visa 190 NSW on 12 March 2020, now the waiting begins!

May I ask, what were all the documents you submitted and also when did you lodge your visa?

Kind Regards,

Nate


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

veshi said:


> Just got my visa granted after 3,5 months wait . Very happy.


Hey!

Congrats on your grant!! Is it a direct grant?


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

veshi said:


> It's in my signature but for people that use mobile devices:
> 
> Pre-invite NSW: 29/11/2019
> 
> ...


what is the lodged date? assuming after 5 Dec only and you are onshore?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

rocaj said:


> what is the lodged date? assuming after 5 Dec only and you are onshore?


Hey Rocaj,

Your signature says lodged without PCC. Any particular reason why you haven't uploaded that? Isn't it better to upload it along with the application to avoid any CO contact (if all other docs are also complete)?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

rocaj said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > It's in my signature but for people that use mobile devices:
> ...


I lodged it the same day I got my final invite which is 05.12. I am NSW based.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

negi said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my visa granted after 3,5 months wait
> ...


Thank you! That is correct. I uploaded all documents at once and it was a direct grant.


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey Rocaj,
> 
> Your signature says lodged without PCC. Any particular reason why you haven't uploaded that? Isn't it better to upload it along with the application to avoid any CO contact (if all other docs are also complete)?


I haven't got the Indian PCC yet. still waiting. 
1. How long Indian PCC take if you are requesting from abroad? 
2. how to get that in India? can someone apply on my behalf?

Also, I need PCC from HK. HK police don't give PCC on invitation letter, instead, on a special request from the consulate with your name on it & will send directly to the consulate or requesting authority. Hence, I can't get a DG, so need to wait for CO. no other way.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

nlq679 said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my visa granted after 3,5 months wait
> ...


Thanks! I lodged it the same day I got my final visa. I literally uploaded everything then needed from the list (Required documentation, including international police checks from the countries I lived in, lease agreement and utility bills, education confirmation from university, form 80, birth certificate, assessment, statements from my work places and payslips, overseas work certificate, marriage certificate, all the proof for relationship like joint utilities, loan agreements, joint account etc. passport, passport photo, passport and citizenship of my partner, I think that is all lol).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocaj said:


> I haven't got the Indian PCC yet. still waiting.
> 1. How long Indian PCC take if you are requesting from abroad?
> 2. how to get that in India? can someone apply on my behalf?
> 
> Also, I need PCC from HK. HK police don't give PCC on invitation letter, instead, on a special request from the consulate with your name on it & will send directly to the consulate or requesting authority. Hence, I can't get a DG, so need to wait for CO. no other way.


1. You have to apply through the local Indian consulate
Check their website for the rules and time taken 
2. No

Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Congratulations. Would be helpful to put timeline
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Hi Mate, May I know what was the CO contact about?

No worries, I think I gotcha


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> Just got my visa granted after 3,5 months wait . Very happy.


Awesome. Congratz!!!:clap2:


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

veshi said:


> Thank you! That is correct. I uploaded all documents at once and it was a direct grant.


Oh great! Congrats. :clap2:


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

rocaj said:


> I haven't got the Indian PCC yet. still waiting.
> 1. How long Indian PCC take if you are requesting from abroad?
> 2. how to get that in India? can someone apply on my behalf?
> 
> Also, I need PCC from HK. HK police don't give PCC on invitation letter, instead, on a special request from the consulate with your name on it & will send directly to the consulate or requesting authority. Hence, I can't get a DG, so need to wait for CO. no other way.


That's a hassle then and might result in delays! 

I'm offshore and in India so got my PCC the same day. And No someone cannot apply for PCC on your behalf.
Anyway, all the best. Keep us posted!


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

veshi said:


> Thanks! I lodged it the same day I got my final visa. I literally uploaded everything then needed from the list (Required documentation, including international police checks from the countries I lived in, lease agreement and utility bills, education confirmation from university, form 80, birth certificate, assessment, statements from my work places and payslips, overseas work certificate, marriage certificate, all the proof for relationship like joint utilities, loan agreements, joint account etc. passport, passport photo, passport and citizenship of my partner, I think that is all lol).


Hi Veshi, when did you do the medical?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> Hi Veshi, when did you do the medical?


It's better to do that as soon as you lodge your application in order to avoid any CO contact.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

I know. That's why I'm asking him. 3.5 months in not really a long period. So, it would be great if *Veshi* tells us when exactly he had done it


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I lodged it the same day I got my final visa. I literally uploaded everything then needed from the list (Required documentation, including international police checks from the countries I lived in, lease agreement and utility bills, education confirmation from university, form 80, birth certificate, assessment, statements from my work places and payslips, overseas work certificate, marriage certificate, all the proof for relationship like joint utilities, loan agreements, joint account etc. passport, passport photo, passport and citizenship of my partner, I think that is all lol).
> ...


I did my medical on 11.12.


----------



## ashrafali (Mar 24, 2018)

NB said:


> ashrafali said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks NB,

One more question regarding name on my school certificate. I have short form of my surname on school certificate which is bit shorter then the surname on the passport. 

School Certificate: MOHD 
Passport and all other documents: MOHAMMED 

In India MOHD is considered as MOHAMMED. Even my father's surname is also mentioned on certificate as MOHD but it is MOHAMMED as per his and mine passport. 

The question is, if I submit secondary school certificate in place of birth certificate would that be sufficient ?

Do I have to give clarification on my surname as well ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashrafali said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> One more question regarding name on my school certificate. I have short form of my surname on school certificate which is bit shorter then the surname on the passport.
> 
> ...


I think this will not be a problem

Cheers


----------



## ashrafali (Mar 24, 2018)

NB said:


> ashrafali said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB,
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Hi NB,
I've got contact from case officer regarding my wife's and kids medical and not mine, secondly he asked for.her English language test results for which we had booked a test and it got suspended as the country I'm residing in is on lockdown due to coronavirus outbreak. I have the email for the same stating the exam has been suspended until further notice. Can I request the care officer for additional time to.provide the test results for my partner? Also, why was my medical test not requested by the CO ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> Hi NB,
> I've got contact from case officer regarding my wife's and kids medical and not mine, secondly he asked for.her English language test results for which we had booked a test and it got suspended as the country I'm residing in is on lockdown due to coronavirus outbreak. I have the email for the same stating the exam has been suspended until further notice. Can I request the care officer for additional time to.provide the test results for my partner? Also, why was my medical test not requested by the CO ?


Not asking for your medical test was probably an oversight 
You can ask for extension of time by attaching the email confirming the suspension of exams
Request HAPID for yourself also to avoid further delays later on 

Cheers


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

As of today (Friday), non-residents and non-citizens can now no longer come to Australia under new restrictions put in place by the government in responding to the coronavirus pandemic. "For the next six months we need to work together,” Morrison told Australians in a televised news conference. “We do need to moderate our behaviour and understand things need to change.”

Morrison’s office said the ban would remain indefinitely."

Bad times for the whole world, and highly likely that our processes will be much prolonged


----------



## J-T (Sep 18, 2019)

Guys I got our visa granted, family of 2.

Nsw 190
Anzsco 133111

EOI 06/10/2019
Nsw pre invite 24/10/2019
Invitation to apply 05/11/2019
Visa lodged 11/12/2019
Direct grant 21/03/2020

Location onshore (Melbourne)


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

J-T said:


> Guys I got our visa granted, family of 2.
> 
> Nsw 190
> Anzsco 133111
> ...


Wow congrats! Seeing on ImmiTracker that visas lodged about 05/12 getting grants so looks like you're ahead of the curve!


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

J-T said:


> Guys I got our visa granted, family of 2.
> 
> Nsw 190
> Anzsco 133111
> ...


Congratz :clap2::clap2:


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> Wow congrats! Seeing on ImmiTracker that visas lodged about 05/12 getting grants so looks like you're ahead of the curve!


Onshore mate onshore. They are being processed earlier. I won't be surprised if the stop offshore applications all together until this travel ban or slow it to max level. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

J-T said:


> Guys I got our visa granted, family of 2.
> 
> Nsw 190
> Anzsco 133111
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Onshore mate onshore. They are being processed earlier.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


I don't think so for sure - I'm seeing heaps of offshore people processed at the same time as onshore. Who knows though...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> I don't think so for sure - I'm seeing heaps of offshore people processed at the same time as onshore. Who knows though...


I was just editing by comment. I know offshore is being processed but who knows if they stop or slow as offshore can't travel anyway. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Actvisa (Mar 15, 2020)

I believe Once the PR visa is granted, one officially becomes a PR and there is no restriction for a AUS PR or a AUS citizen to travel to Australia.


----------



## drfeelgood (Nov 27, 2019)

Applied for a Tasmania Skilled 190 Visa:

*18 Nov 2019*: VISA Lodged on the immi.gov.au portal

*24 Feb 2020*: Requested more information about my previous work abroad (sent documents requested on the same day...)

Still waiting... no Grant yet.


----------



## drfeelgood (Nov 27, 2019)

Applied onshore...


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

So today I got a CO contact for Singapore COC (equivalent to PCC). Will soon add my timeline to the signature. 

It seems like getting the SG COC is more of a hassle from overseas as firstly, we need to appeal for the COC since SG no longer provide it for foreigners. 

Then, once the appeal is approved, get the referral letter to out local QLD police station for full fingerprints, and mail the original copy to Singapore police. 

Thirdly, once the finger print received by Singapore and background check validated, the Singapore Police will POST the police check certificate to Australia. 

Luckily my CO provided the appeal letter and instructions for SG PCC, but I still need to work around the clock to get all these done within the 28-day timeframe.


----------



## Hsq (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all are doing well, would be really thankful for answering below question.
I applied for ACT and received pre-invitation to submit all document with job offer, Is it mandatory to show job offer to relevant field or can we show job offer other then the field in which we got positive skill assessment. For example, I got positive skill assessment as civil engineer should I show job offer of civil engineer or can I show job offer other then that such as job in pharmacy or any other.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hsq said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well, would be really thankful for answering below question.
> I applied for ACT and received pre-invitation to submit all document with job offer, Is it mandatory to show job offer to relevant field or can we show job offer other then the field in which we got positive skill assessment. For example, I got positive skill assessment as civil engineer should I show job offer of civil engineer or can I show job offer other then that such as job in pharmacy or any other.


It depends on what basis you got the pre invite ?
Does the Anzsco code in the EOI require a job offer ?

Cheers


----------



## Hsq (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank You NB.

1. Based on canberra matrix I got pre invite.

2. Yes Anzsco code in the EOI for canberra matrix require job offer.

cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hsq said:


> Thank You NB.
> 
> 1. Based on canberra matrix I got pre invite.
> 
> ...


Then it has to be in the Anzsco code only as far as I can see
If there is no application fee, then just apply 
If there is a fee, then there is no harm in dropping an email or calling them up and asking
Maybe they will allow it


Cheers


----------



## bbk_aus (Nov 21, 2015)

*Australia 190, 189 and 491*

Hello Guys, 
Please help me. I've started looking for Visa options for PR in Australia. Here are my details:

DOB: 8-Jul-90
Study: Masters in computer applications (MCA)
Experience: IT (Will complete 7 years in coming July)
PTE Score: 65 Each
Partner's skill assessment (5 points)
Also, My brother is a Permanent resident in Australia (Victoria). 

I've gone through the SOL codes 261311/12 (Analyst Programmer/Developer programmer) and 261314 (Software tester). I think, I will fall under either of these.

Per my calculations, Age (30) + Study (15) + PTE (10) + Experience (10) + Partner skill (5) = 70 Points

Can you please help me figuring out below doubts:

1. Visa subclass I should apply for: 189, 190 or 491?
2. How many points would be needed to get invite under 189, 190 or 491 in these days (Considering above SOL codes)?
3. What else can I do to get more points?


Thank you so much!


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Guys,

I've got NSW sponsorship approved for 190 and already applied for 190 VISA under DHA for "onshore applicants". NSW sponsored me because I was living in NSW at that stage.

However, I am now locked out of the country due to the closure of Australian borders.

Is my application going to be affected due to not being in Australia?

Is there any way to change the status from onshore to offshore?

Please help. I am a victim of the lockdown.


----------



## Hsq (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone please help me in getting job offer in Canberra being offshore, has anyone previously got job offer being offshore in Canberra, if yes please advice me which site's one should prefer to look for jobs and if there is some other way out for finding job's especially for offshore working people please help us out.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've got NSW sponsorship approved for 190 and already applied for 190 VISA under DHA for "onshore applicants". NSW sponsored me because I was living in NSW at that stage.
> 
> ...


You can just use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new address of the country you are in
Your application will not be affected

Cheers


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

NB said:


> You can just use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new address of the country you are in
> Your application will not be affected
> 
> Cheers


Oh really?

Do I have to upload another Form 80 and submit the form "change of circumstances"?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Do I have to upload another Form 80 and submit the form "change of circumstances"?


Nope
When you use the update us link in the Immiaccount, the form 1022 is generated automatically 
So nothing else required 

Cheers


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> When you use the update us link in the Immiaccount, the form 1022 is generated automatically
> So nothing else required
> 
> Cheers


Amazing! Thanks for your help!


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

For those who provided bank statements for an employment period lasting multiple years - how many months of bank statements did you provide?

For context - I have had the same employment for about 7 years; do I provide 7 years of bank statements or just a few months to show that I have regular income?

I have provided a few (not all) pay-slips as part of my documentation but wanted to make sure I was giving all info possible.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> For those who provided bank statements for an employment period lasting multiple years - how many months of bank statements did you provide?
> 
> For context - I have had the same employment for about 7 years; do I provide 7 years of bank statements or just a few months to show that I have regular income?
> 
> I have provided a few (not all) pay-slips as part of my documentation but wanted to make sure I was giving all info possible.


There is no rule about that, up to you. If I would be in your shoes, I would provide one from the first year, one from the 4. year, and from the last 3 months....


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> There is no rule about that, up to you. If I would be in your shoes, I would provide one from the first year, one from the 4. year, and from the last 3 months....


Cool yeah I wasn't sure if there was a hard and fast rule. The bank statements include EVERYTHING so I didn't want to provide them hundreds of pages.

Thanks.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Cool yeah I wasn't sure if there was a hard and fast rule. The bank statements include EVERYTHING so I didn't want to provide them hundreds of pages.
> 
> Thanks.


I had around 50 pages but still provided it by highlighting the relevant transactions.
But the way you did was also sufficient I guess.


----------



## manabeins (Aug 29, 2019)

*test*

test


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

Anyone here waiting from May 2019? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

Just Lodged 190 NSW today with all process upfront completed (I believe"completed" unless CO asks anything additional).

ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): PTE Superior 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite: 04-March-2020.
Application/Nomination Submitted: 06-March-2020
Final Invite: 12-March-2020
PCC Submitted/Received: 16-March-2020/20-March-2020
Medicals Completed: 20-March-2020
190 Lodged (NSW) : 23-March-2020
Result: :fingerscrossed: layball: Waiting..


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

🤚🤚🤚🤚🤚





chettis said:


> Anyone here waiting from May 2019?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

chettis said:


> Anyone here waiting from May 2019?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes, I am.


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

In case you had a CO contact, who was you CO? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

No CO contact yet. 



chettis said:


> In case you had a CO contact, who was you CO?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

drfeelgood said:


> Applied for a Tasmania Skilled 190 Visa:
> 
> *18 Nov 2019*: VISA Lodged on the immi.gov.au portal
> 
> ...


In my case even worse:

1 August 2019: Visa lodged

2 November 2019: CO contact, responded on 11. November, no news ever since, over 4 months, almost 8 months in total


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Ves said:


> In my case even worse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which state ??

Are you offshore ??


Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

mfh5001 said:


> For those who provided bank statements for an employment period lasting multiple years - how many months of bank statements did you provide?
> 
> For context - I have had the same employment for about 7 years; do I provide 7 years of bank statements or just a few months to show that I have regular income?
> 
> I have provided a few (not all) pay-slips as part of my documentation but wanted to make sure I was giving all info possible.


I provided all bank statements (over 10 years) and highlighted the monthly salary. Because it was over 5mb so I divided it into 4 parts, marked 4_1 to 4_4. For the payslips, I provided 3 months of the 1st year, 5th year and the last year. I worked for only one company.


----------



## anvaal (Oct 10, 2017)

J-T said:


> Guys I got our visa granted, family of 2.
> 
> Nsw 190
> Anzsco 133111
> ...


Congratulations on your grant!
I have also applied for NSW but I am currently located in Melbourne. I was wondering how much time did they give you to relocate to NSW?


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

anhad18 said:


> Which state ??
> 
> Are you offshore ??
> 
> ...


Yes, offshore, ACT


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Ves said:


> Yes, offshore, ACT


Off shore need to wait long time .

Australia closed doors for next 6 months .

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

anhad18 said:


> Off shore need to wait long time .
> 
> Australia closed doors for next 6 months .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes, I've read about it, due to coronavirus pandemics


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> Off shore need to wait long time .
> 
> Australia closed doors for next 6 months .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


There's no evidence yet regarding this. 

They will need to manage the applications making sure it does not affect processing times too much.

In other words, they cannot stop approving visas.


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

Crocs said:


> There's no evidence yet regarding this.
> 
> They will need to manage the applications making sure it does not affect processing times too much.
> 
> In other words, they cannot stop approving visas.


I think that the government can, if they decide, to do so. They could simply not issue any new ones from offshore, and of course let in these who already got their PR granted. Once the pandemics is over, they could reopen the process. The whole world is adjusting to this new outbreak...


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Crocs said:


> There's no evidence yet regarding this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can already observe in past few days no grant for offshore .

Source immi tracker

I am also hoping for positive , praying that they should send grants for offshore also , OK with month or 2 months delay .

I am offshore too , logged in Nov 2019

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> You can already observe in past few days no grant for offshore .
> 
> Source immi tracker
> 
> ...


I was onshore, but had to travel overseas and now I am locked out of Australia. Damage!


----------



## drfeelgood (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi guys, I would like to share some positive news amid this pandemic crisis. MY PR HAS JUST BEEN GRANTED TODAY! I AM A *PROUD* AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT NOW. I have applied ONSHORE for myself only, no kids, wife, or any other significant other. My timeline is below:

TAS Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
EOI Lodged: 13-Nov-2019
TAS State Nomination Lodged: 13-Nov-2019
TAS State Nomination Granted: 18-Nov-2019
Visa Lodged: 18-Nov-2019
Health Assessment: 25-Nov-2019
Health Assessment Clearance: 27-Nov-2019
Requested for More Information: 24-Fev-2020
Visa Granted: 25-Mar-2020


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

drfeelgood said:


> Hi guys, I would like to share some positive news amid this pandemic crisis. MY PR HAS JUST BEEN GRANTED TODAY! I AM A *PROUD* AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT NOW. I have applied for myself only, no kids, wife, or any other significant other. My timeline is below:
> 
> TAS Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> EOI Lodged: 13-Nov-2019
> ...


Congratulations!

Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## drfeelgood (Nov 27, 2019)

Crocs said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Are you onshore or offshore?


Onshore


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

drfeelgood said:


> Onshore


Paraben!

I was wondering what did the CO ask?


----------



## drfeelgood (Nov 27, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> Paraben!
> 
> I was wondering what did the CO ask?


Further evidence of employment from the previous place I was living (e.g., payslips, bank statements, job contract).


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

drfeelgood said:


> Hi guys, I would like to share some positive news amid this pandemic crisis. MY PR HAS JUST BEEN GRANTED TODAY! I AM A *PROUD* AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT NOW. I have applied ONSHORE for myself only, no kids, wife, or any other significant other. My timeline is below:
> 
> TAS Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> EOI Lodged: 13-Nov-2019
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

drfeelgood said:


> Hi guys, I would like to share some positive news amid this pandemic crisis. MY PR HAS JUST BEEN GRANTED TODAY! I AM A *PROUD* AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT NOW. I have applied ONSHORE for myself only, no kids, wife, or any other significant other. My timeline is below:
> 
> TAS Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> EOI Lodged: 13-Nov-2019
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Anyone heard anything about Feb to June 2019 grant yet?? Fully stressed atm because of this panademic.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> Anyone heard anything about Feb to June 2019 grant yet?? Fully stressed atm because of this panademic.


I'm sure they will get to it - we all have to be patient


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

Looks like NSW has completely stopped giving any grants. And also no grants to any offshore candidates. Has anyone got any grant from NSW recently


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nishuk said:


> Looks like NSW has completely stopped giving any grants. And also no grants to any offshore candidates. Has anyone got any grant from NSW recently


NSW has nothing to do with grants
NSW only gives invites
The grants are given by DHA over which nsw has no control

Cheers


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

nishuk said:


> Looks like NSW has completely stopped giving any grants. And also no grants to any offshore candidates. Has anyone got any grant from NSW recently


Not only NSW, none of the offshore guy is getting grant after 16 March . 

Looks like grant for offshore will be delayed.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> nishuk said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like NSW has completely stopped giving any grants. And also no grants to any offshore candidates. Has anyone got any grant from NSW recently
> ...



I think for 6 months don't even expect grants for offshore... My assumption..


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

I was just thinking, imagine we would've got the grant in say Jan and travelled to Australia somewhere in Feb or Mar, imagine getting a job admist this lockdown. Survival would've been difficult. 

Instead, I am with my parents and sibling, working from home, close to all the people I care about the most.

I hope we all get the grants, when things calm down a bit and the corporates start functioning like before. And if I'm with my loved ones this lockdown, I'd consider this as a boon in disguise. (Lodgement date: 4th July 2019, no CO yet) 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> Not only NSW, none of the offshore guy is getting grant after 16 March .
> 
> Looks like grant for offshore will be delayed.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


If your only proof of this is Immitracker, don't go off that fully because it's self-reported. People may not be updating it frequently.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> If your only proof of this is Immitracker, don't go off that fully because it's self-reported. People may not be updating it frequently.


Exactly, especially that there are some grants for 489 & 491 after March 16. I know that there might be priority processing for some visas over the others, but that doesn't necessarily mean the 190 grants are delayed!


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

pra7eek said:


> I was just thinking, imagine we would've got the grant in say Jan and travelled to Australia somewhere in Feb or Mar, imagine getting a job admist this lockdown. Survival would've been difficult.
> 
> Instead, I am with my parents and sibling, working from home, close to all the people I care about the most.
> 
> ...



Exactly..... There is not much use of going there in this crisis time... Job is in question...


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Don't worry mate even onshore are struggling atm too. Stuck here, no grants, travel ban can't go back, stay here not enough savings to stay for long period, govt help ZERO as not a resident yet. 



Krh123 said:


> anhad18 said:
> 
> 
> > nishuk said:
> ...


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

Thanks NB



NB said:


> nishuk said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like NSW has completely stopped giving any grants. And also no grants to any offshore candidates. Has anyone got any grant from NSW recently
> ...


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

Make sense. Thanks buddy for the moral support



pra7eek said:


> I was just thinking, imagine we would've got the grant in say Jan and travelled to Australia somewhere in Feb or Mar, imagine getting a job admist this lockdown. Survival would've been difficult.
> 
> Instead, I am with my parents and sibling, working from home, close to all the people I care about the most.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi guys,

As you are aware of that, there is no any movement on Visa 190 since Saturday (according to forum & immitracker). I just called them to ask whether the assessments continue or not (to understand whether there is a lockdown or not), and they say that everything is continuing as usual.

FYI


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As you are aware of that, there is no any movement on Visa 190 since Saturday (according to forum & immitracker). I just called them to ask whether the assessments continue or not (to understand whether there is a lockdown or not), and they say that everything is continuing as usual.
> 
> FYI


They will never admit it so let's face it. In reality they are actually sending grants to onshore candidates and only offshore ain't getting the grants from last one week in 190 atleast or perhaps people are not just reporting. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> They will never admit it so let's face it. In reality they are actually sending grants to onshore candidates and only offshore ain't getting the grants from last one week in 190 atleast or perhaps people are not just reporting.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Hi,

My question on the phone was about the general processing. With regards to the onshore/offshore thing, you are right, they will not declare anything about giving priority to the onshore people (if they are giving). 

And yesterday, there was a post about that. I totally agree that it is not the ideal time to come & start a new life in AU (if you do not have a home in here). The rents are a big part of the monthly expenditures (and as usual, it is a fixed cost), and without any sustainable income, surviving during this extraordinary times is not an easy thing. Even the supermarket prices are increasing because of the transportation & production problems.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup exactly. Delay is blessing in disguise. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> They will never admit it so let's face it. In reality they are actually sending grants to onshore candidates and only offshore ain't getting the grants from last one week in 190 atleast or perhaps people are not just reporting.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


The way the trends were going with onshore, I should have received my grant yesterday. (Based on loose data from Immitracker - which I don't use as gospel, but nevertheless does provide some decent information). Generally people who have received grants recently, who don't have complicated situations are getting grants (or at least CO contact) within ~101 days.

Will be a good test to see what's happening; I would suspect there are SOME people getting grants. Immitracker, while not great, provides a tiny bit of useful insight but one has to assume people are reporting correctly. Just today I saw someone say they lodged a 190 but also lodged a 190 EOI on the same date...


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

310 days and still status received and everything provided even job gurantee letter and contract as well. Still no grant. I know it's around the corner as everyone is saying but which corner though🤣🤣🤣



mfh5001 said:


> mail2notif said:
> 
> 
> > They will never admit it so let's face it. In reality they are actually sending grants to onshore candidates and only offshore ain't getting the grants from last one week in 190 atleast or perhaps people are not just reporting.
> ...


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Loverboyns said:


> 310 days and still status received and everything provided even job gurantee letter and contract as well. Still no grant. I know it's around the corner as everyone is saying but which corner though🤣🤣🤣


Are you offshore mate?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Loverboyns said:


> 310 days and still status received and everything provided even job gurantee letter and contract as well. Still no grant. I know it's around the corner as everyone is saying but which corner though🤣🤣🤣


The corner in a round circle

Here is something to tide you over 

https://irisharoundtheworld.com/irish-jokes/

Cheers


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Onshore



Onurakis said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > 310 days and still status received and everything provided even job gurantee letter and contract as well. Still no grant. I know it's around the corner as everyone is saying but which corner though🤣🤣🤣
> ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Loverboyns said:


> 310 days and still status received and everything provided even job gurantee letter and contract as well. Still no grant. I know it's around the corner as everyone is saying but which corner though🤣🤣🤣


Just hope it's not Corona corner. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Atm feel like around corona corner. Once corona gone then may be i might get grant.




mail2notif said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > 310 days and still status received and everything provided even job gurantee letter and contract as well. Still no grant. I know it's around the corner as everyone is saying but which corner though🤣🤣🤣
> ...


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> I'm sure they will get to it - we all have to be patient


Heya!

Fingers crossed indeed! Submitted my Visa Application for NSW 190 on 12 March 2020, aiming for a direct grant as I front loaded all documents - patiently waiting now! How are you going with your application? Any CO Feedback yet?


ANZSCO: 511112 (Project/Program Administrator
Points: 75 + 5 (Age 30 | Work Exp. 5 | English 10 | Education 15 | Australian Study Requirement 5 | Single 10) + 5 NSW Nomination
Offshore Application
---------------
EOI submitted NSW : 18/11/19
NSW Pre Invite: 29/11/19
NSW Final Invite: 13/01/20
Visa Lodged: 12/03/20
Docs Submitted: (All docs as per checklist including Form 80, Medicals and Police Clearance)
Grant: TBC


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

*Onurakis*



Loverboyns said:


> Onshore



it is really weird mate. I mean if any CO had contacted, I could understand the delay.


----------



## aaxsenaa (Apr 1, 2020)

*Correct 190 point calculation*

Dears, could you help with tricky question to calculate 190 visa points

If I will have Vetassess positive skills assessment as Public Relation specialist (+15 points experience) and +15 points highly relevant education (Journalism). Then, I will enter 2-year Master Degree program but in DIFFERENT field, eg Project Management or in Design.

Will I be able to claim +5 additional points for Australian education, even though this Master Degree will not be connected to Public Relation specialist?

Appreciate your answer in this matter


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Feel like they forgot about us.




Onurakis said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > Onshore
> ...


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

nlq679 said:


> Heya!
> 
> Fingers crossed indeed! Submitted my Visa Application for NSW 190 on 12 March 2020, aiming for a direct grant as I front loaded all documents - patiently waiting now! How are you going with your application? Any CO Feedback yet?
> 
> ...


No feedback for me; application still in "received" status. I'm single and don't have any documents which require translating, being from the USA. Should be relatively straightforward.

My thought is they are being assigned dates (i.e. "today, we'll look at people who lodged on xyz date"). Otherwise everybody in December would be at least looked at.

I did see somebody on Immitracker (again - not to be taken as gospel - but somewhat trustworthy) who was granted a visa who lodged after me. However this person's occupation is medical-related so possibly government looking into that to fill shortage due to COVID-19.

Just a complete guess on my end...but leaves me hope that DHA is actually granting visas and not just resting on their laurels!


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> No feedback for me; application still in "received" status. I'm single and don't have any documents which require translating, being from the USA. Should be relatively straightforward.
> 
> My thought is they are being assigned dates (i.e. "today, we'll look at people who lodged on xyz date"). Otherwise everybody in December would be at least looked at.
> 
> ...


There is one grant from January 2020, but as you said it is Medical Related. Maybe they are giving priority because of the extraordinary situation. But the funny point is this guy is onshore. I mean he was already in AU and giving him priority will not increase the number of nurses in AU  Sooo tired about trying to understand their logic (if there is)...


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

Just wanted to offer some words of encouragement to others who are anxiously waiting. We are all in this together. If this process has taught me anything, it's patience. Our application is not a complex one, We are onshore (VIC), already in the relevant skilled job with a skilled partner attached to the application. Originally from the UK, all of our submitted evidence is in English.

We are on 15.5 months of waiting (submitted in Dec 2018). Our lawyer has reassured us multiple times that this is not unusual and they have other applicants in a similar position. We received contact from our CO back in July 2019, successfully submitted everything and have heard nothing since.

There is nothing we can do, we have tried contacting DOHA and emailing the CO direct. This has certainly taught us about patience and letting things go that are out of our control. With these very uncertain times, it's easy to get more anxious than normal. It's something I have been battling with over the last year or so wondering when our application will come in. Checking forums, immi tracker and immiaccount obsessively. 

I hope none of you have to wait as long as we have, but I hope this offers some sort of comfort to those waiting around the 12 month period and are losing hope, just hang on in there. You're not alone


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

HDVIC said:


> Just wanted to offer some words of encouragement to others who are anxiously waiting. We are all in this together. If this process has taught me anything, it's patience. Our application is not a complex one, We are onshore (VIC), already in the relevant skilled job with a skilled partner attached to the application. Originally from the UK, all of our submitted evidence is in English.
> 
> We are on 15.5 months of waiting (submitted in Dec 2018). Our lawyer has reassured us multiple times that this is not unusual and they have other applicants in a similar position. We received contact from our CO back in July 2019, successfully submitted everything and have heard nothing since.
> 
> ...




Every passing day, the forum is evolving to a "group therapy session" like addictive people do regularly  It is not an unexpected thing, all of us are on the same boat..

On the other hand, it is crystal clear that your situation is exceptional (I mean if the median is around 10 months for all applicants, it is supposed to be 6-8 months max for an onshore person). But still it does not mean that there is a problem about your application. You are just a statistic on the computer (from their perspective) and if the average numbers are going well, they are happy. 

I do not want to put a suspicion in your mind, I would push the agent more in this situation. Of course, working with an agent has heaps of advantages, but you lose the control at some point. Sometimes they do not upload the right document at the right time, and it causes some delays. At least, the agent/lawyer can be honest if there a problem like that.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

HDVIC said:


> Just wanted to offer some words of encouragement to others who are anxiously waiting. We are all in this together. If this process has taught me anything, it's patience. Our application is not a complex one, We are onshore (VIC), already in the relevant skilled job with a skilled partner attached to the application. Originally from the UK, all of our submitted evidence is in English.
> 
> We are on 15.5 months of waiting (submitted in Dec 2018). Our lawyer has reassured us multiple times that this is not unusual and they have other applicants in a similar position. We received contact from our CO back in July 2019, successfully submitted everything and have heard nothing since.
> 
> ...



Hi mate what a golden words from you but you are not alone.. 
I am also waiting from December 2018 last CO contact July 2019. 
Onshore Applicant. 
And I cannot figure out why they are taking so long for my application. I even do not have any employment points.. Just my Australian BACHELOR degree, PTE and Age. 
But see I am still waiting .... and it’s been 15.5 months for me as well.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> HDVIC said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to offer some words of encouragement to others who are anxiously waiting. We are all in this together. If this process has taught me anything, it's patience. Our application is not a complex one, We are onshore (VIC), already in the relevant skilled job with a skilled partner attached to the application. Originally from the UK, all of our submitted evidence is in English.
> ...



There was big issues/ delays happened with NOV/ DEC 2018 applicants from department and it does not matter it’s onshore or offshore... 

It’s seriously not in our hand and I assume that majority of people on this forum who applied in dec 2018 will agree with me..


----------



## jans13 (Nov 6, 2018)

*190 -nsw 2020*

Hi Everyone
I am new to this thread, I am applying for 261313 with 90 points for 189 and after state sponsorship 95.
I submitted the EOI on April 1st 2020. Could you please let me know when you think i can expect an invite? Any delays expected due to corona pandemic?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jans13 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am new to this thread, I am applying for 261313 with 90 points for 189 and after state sponsorship 95.
> I submitted the EOI on April 1st 2020. Could you please let me know when you think i can expect an invite? Any delays expected due to corona pandemic?
> 
> Thanks


Please don’t post in multiple threads

Cheers


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

jans13 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am new to this thread, I am applying for 261313 with 90 points for 189 and after state sponsorship 95.
> I submitted the EOI on April 1st 2020. Could you please let me know when you think i can expect an invite? Any delays expected due to corona pandemic?
> 
> Thanks


I waited around 4 months for my invite for 190. I would expect delays at the moment because of current situation. What state are you applying for?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Another RN reported her direct grant today on a FB group, lodgement day was 26th or 27th January 2020.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

exlipse said:


> Another RN reported her direct grant today on a FB group, lodgement day was 26th or 27th January 2020.


As per immitracker, there is this Registered nurse with lodgement date as Jan 5 for 190-SA who received DG yesterday. She is onshore. Probably their focus as of now is onshore applicants only.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

exlipse said:


> Another RN reported her direct grant today on a FB group, lodgement day was 26th or 27th January 2020.



Offshore?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

exlipse said:


> Another RN reported her direct grant today on a FB group, lodgement day was 26th or 27th January 2020.


Which FB group are you following, can you please share?

There is one more grant from yesterday, the guy is an onshore Family Support Worker, was lodged on July.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> Which FB group are you following, can you please share?
> 
> There is one more grant from yesterday, the guy is an onshore Family Support Worker, was lodged on July.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> Offshore?


onshore mate


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> Hi mate what a golden words from you but you are not alone..
> I am also waiting from December 2018 last CO contact July 2019.
> Onshore Applicant.
> And I cannot figure out why they are taking so long for my application. I even do not have any employment points.. Just my Australian BACHELOR degree, PTE and Age.
> But see I am still waiting .... and it’s been 15.5 months for me as well.


I'm waiting since March 2018, onshore.
it's nearly 23 months as of now, last CO contact happened on Aug 2018, everything has been uploaded within 10 days and nothing since then.
Everyone and everything that could be pushed has been pushed.
Anyone else is in the same boat?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> I'm waiting since March 2018, onshore.
> it's nearly 23 months as of now, last CO contact happened on Aug 2018, everything has been uploaded within 10 days and nothing since then.
> Everyone and everything that could be pushed has been pushed.
> Anyone else is in the same boat?


Keep sending them a polite email reminder every week
There is nothing else that you can do

Cheers


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

AlexOz said:


> I'm waiting since March 2018, onshore.
> it's nearly 23 months as of now, last CO contact happened on Aug 2018, everything has been uploaded within 10 days and nothing since then.
> Everyone and everything that could be pushed has been pushed.
> Anyone else is in the same boat?


Hi Alex, wow this is a heartbreakingly long wait for you.

I'm interested what would happen if you phone the department of home affairs. We're approaching 16 months of waiting and they told us to phone back when we hit twice the estimated processing time, as they then may be able to expedite the process.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

AlexOz said:


> I'm waiting since March 2018, onshore.
> it's nearly 23 months as of now, last CO contact happened on Aug 2018, everything has been uploaded within 10 days and nothing since then.
> Everyone and everything that could be pushed has been pushed.
> Anyone else is in the same boat?


Does Australian govt has some timeframe within which they are obliged to respond to applications, like within two years period? Or they can answer whenever, like in 3,4 years...puzzled about that


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

HDVIC said:


> AlexOz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting since March 2018, onshore.
> ...


Hi 
The same statement immigration gave to me as well that when we hit twice the estimated processing time, as they then may be able to expedite the process or we will be in the position of feeling what why your application is taking long. I was thinking the person on the phone just want to ignore that’s why he is saying me... but you got the same statement . 
It’s been almost 16 months for me as well..


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> Hi
> The same statement immigration gave to me as well that when we hit twice the estimated processing time, as they then may be able to expedite the process or we will be in the position of feeling what why your application is taking long. I was thinking the person on the phone just want to ignore that’s why he is saying me... but you got the same statement .
> It’s been almost 16 months for me as well..


I tried to phone them, lodge suggestions, complaints, and finally a letter to Minister for Home Affairs, Peter Dutton, here is the answer, which is pretty much similar regardless of the way I'm trying to follow up:

The global processing times published on the Department‘s website are indicative only. The time taken to process applications may vary depending on a range of reasons, such as the complexity of the particular application or whether additional checks and further assessment is required. Due to the unique circumstances of each applicant, I am unable to provide a timeframe for when this case will be finalised.
As you have been advised, your application is undergoing mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time. The Department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. Your application continues to be processed, the Department will contact you if further information is required.
I note you have asked the Minister to assist you. Under Australia’s migration law, the Minister is only able to intervene in limited circumstances where a decision has been made by the Department to refuse a visa application and that decision has been reviewed by the Administrative Appeals Tribunal or a court. Information regarding Ministerial Intervention is available on the Department’s website at: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/status-resolution-service/ministerial- intervention.

So here are my observations:
* they pretty much have some control over the applications that are being processed by them and possibly can prioritise it if they feel it is necessary
* if you are unlucky, for some unknown reasons immi may pass your application to 3rd party agency for 'mandatory health, character and national security checks' (they will not tell you what exactly they are checking)
* 3rd party agencies have to deadlines, and not sharing status to anyone including immi
* immi will not rush these agencies or cancel the check even if it takes years with no outcome
* there is no point contacting prime minister as he is only able to help if your application has been rejected by appeals tribunal


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

AlexOz said:


> Darwin onshore said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



This is very scary 😞😞 and because of this Covid-19 more delays are expected as same happened with 2008 and 2009 files due to financial crisis.


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

AlexOz said:


> I tried to phone them, lodge suggestions, complaints, and finally a letter to Minister for Home Affairs, Peter Dutton, here is the answer, which is pretty much similar regardless of the way I'm trying to follow up:
> 
> The global processing times published on the Department‘s website are indicative only. The time taken to process applications may vary depending on a range of reasons, such as the complexity of the particular application or whether additional checks and further assessment is required. Due to the unique circumstances of each applicant, I am unable to provide a timeframe for when this case will be finalised.
> As you have been advised, your application is undergoing mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time. The Department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. Your application continues to be processed, the Department will contact you if further information is required.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your response with us. I'm assuming you will have had to pay for repeats on health and police checks as they would have expired during this timeframe too?

Ours will be expiring in the next couple of months...


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Ves said:


> Does Australian govt has some timeframe within which they are obliged to respond to applications, like within two years period? Or they can answer whenever, like in 3,4 years...puzzled about that


I believe they don't have any. As we all have heard - published global processing time are for 90% of applications only. There is no guarantee that you will not be in remaining 10%.
On the other hand I haven't heard about cases that took them more than 2 years to process. We'll see in one month if I get the application outcome or beat the record

Frankly, there is no strong reason for me to complain, I'm onshore, holding bridging visa with full working rights and no due date, have medicare for all family. The only thing that bothers me is that as a temporary resident I have to pay school fees for my 3 kids, which is $4.2k per quarter


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

HDVIC said:


> Thank you for sharing your response with us. I'm assuming you will have had to pay for repeats on health and police checks as they would have expired during this timeframe too?
> 
> Ours will be expiring in the next couple of months...


The problem is that I haven't been asked for that. My PC certs were valid at the time when I applied but now so many things have expired, even my PTE results. 
But they keep on telling me that nothing is required from my end, so I just wait.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

I am finishing my 11 months waiting period in 2.5 weeks but after seeing these comments not feeling hopeful.




AlexOz said:


> HDVIC said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for sharing your response with us. I'm assuming you will have had to pay for repeats on health and police checks as they would have expired during this timeframe too?
> ...


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

OK Another RN reported his grant today, we can see where's it heading now


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

They are granting Nurse and medical persons not seen other occupation much in action.


QUOTE=exlipse;15077662]OK Another RN reported his grant today, we can see where's it heading now







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Loverboyns said:


> They are granting Nurse and medical persons not seen other occupation much in action.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=exlipse;15077662]OK Another RN reported his grant today, we can see where's it heading now


[/QUOTE]

According to Immitracker, a System Analyst has his grant yesterday (Visa 189), it gave me some hope about the assessments of the people from non-medical occupations...


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

A lot of 189's these days are getting direct grant or CO contact in record time - like less than 2 months. Not all...but a fair few.

So much for the 190 being meant to be expedited because it's state sponsored.


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

I've submitted my 190 application, with my spouse as a second applicant, in mid Nov 2019 and I haven't yet received any update or request for further information from a case officer. 

Due to the long waiting time, I'm considering to front load my Hong Kong police certificate, which requires a letter from Immigration Department, I wonder if anyone has tried to front load this Hong Kong PCC. 

I once front-loaded my Hong Kong PCC for my 482 working visa by sending a request email to TSS team. However, I could not find this option available for 190 visa. 

Does anyone of you have the inquiry email of Immigration Department specifically for 190 visa?
Thank you.


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

mfh5001 said:


> A lot of 189's these days are getting direct grant or CO contact in record time - like less than 2 months. Not all...but a fair few.
> 
> So much for the 190 being meant to be expedited because it's state sponsored.


Where is there a policy statement that says 190 are meant to be expedited? The element of state sponsorship gives you an entirely different system.

What seemingly expedites visa grants is the relative complexity of documents.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

evanb said:


> Where is there a policy statement that says 190 are meant to be expedited? The element of state sponsorship gives you an entirely different system.
> 
> What seemingly expedites visa grants is the relative complexity of documents.


Not necessarily a DHA policy statement but the (several) MARA agents I've consulted with, in addition to the BSMQ (who runs Queensland's program) said this was the case.

In theory - it _should_ go quicker for 190 because the state has nominated you as they see that we have skills that (in theory) can't be sourced through other visa programs. Because of this, the federal government would say "this 190 applicant has a state sponsorship so we'll grant quicker". It's for this reason that the processing time for 190 tends to be shorter (per DHA website) than 189.

Whether this actually happens though, is another story, because lots of grants being given for 189's are within 60 days.

Agreed that the complexity of documents would expedite (or slow down) visa applications _to an extent_. I'm single + from a native English-speaking country (i.e. I don't need documents translated) with a little work experience - and am still waiting. I see families of 4 in certain occupations, from non-English-speaking countries getting it super quick. Think in this instance it's possibly a mix of occupation + resources + state sponsorship + complexity.

(That last bit is just my crystal ball / high level guess...not actually anything written from the DHA).


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

More and more healthcare workers receiving grants. This grant didn't even take a month.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> Hi mate what a golden words from you but you are not alone..
> I am also waiting from December 2018 last CO contact July 2019.
> Onshore Applicant.
> And I cannot figure out why they are taking so long for my application. I even do not have any employment points.. Just my Australian BACHELOR degree, PTE and Age.
> But see I am still waiting .... and it’s been 15.5 months for me as well.


Did U given the medical as it has already passed 1 year?


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

HDVIC said:


> Just wanted to offer some words of encouragement to others who are anxiously waiting. We are all in this together. If this process has taught me anything, it's patience. Our application is not a complex one, We are onshore (VIC), already in the relevant skilled job with a skilled partner attached to the application. Originally from the UK, all of our submitted evidence is in English.
> 
> We are on 15.5 months of waiting (submitted in Dec 2018). Our lawyer has reassured us multiple times that this is not unusual and they have other applicants in a similar position. We received contact from our CO back in July 2019, successfully submitted everything and have heard nothing since.
> 
> ...


Any request from CO or any proactive approach from your side for the re-medical as it has already passed 1 year?
I am also waiiting since March 2019:ranger:


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*COVID-19 Update by DHA (SkillSelect)*

FYI - This message is being displayed upon log-in to SkillSelect:



> Due to COVID-19 applicants are asked not to undertake their medicals prior to lodgement of your application. Please wait until such time as you are requested in writing by the Department to do your medicals.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Darwin onshore said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate what a golden words from you but you are not alone..
> ...


Yes Co requested for my medical in July 2019 as my previous medical was expired bz I used my 485 graduate visa medicals.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

New week, same hopes... I hope we will also see some grants for non-medical occupations this week...


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> New week, same hopes... I hope we will also see some grants for non-medical occupations this week...


Fingers crossed 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

hi guys, I don't know how it is working. my one friend applied in October 2019 (motor mech.) and other applied in November 2019 (motor mech.) (higher points). November one already received his grant in Feb 2020 but no news from the one applied in October. both applied for nsw 190. 
i have seen people waiting from last march.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Don't know how it's working as people like me waiting for 11 months and no CO contact or grant. Seriously in trouble beacuse of this COVID-19 issue. 




manu24 said:


> hi guys, I don't know how it is working. my one friend applied in October 2019 (motor mech.) and other applied in November 2019 (motor mech.) (higher points). November one already received his grant in Feb 2020 but no news from the one applied in October. both applied for nsw 190.
> i have seen people waiting from last march.


----------



## 360Tariq (Apr 14, 2020)

*360tariq*

Hi I am applying for Motor Mechanic for 190.
At the moment applied for MPA points advise from TRA was lodged in 17Dec19 still waiting reply.

And most probably will have 75 points including state sponsorship. Could you tellme how much is the chance of getting accepted ? anybody experienced same ?

Thanks guys.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

360Tariq said:


> Hi I am applying for Motor Mechanic for 190.
> At the moment applied for MPA points advise from TRA was lodged in 17Dec19 still waiting reply.
> 
> And most probably will have 75 points including state sponsorship. Could you tellme how much is the chance of getting accepted ? anybody experienced same ?
> ...


No one can predict it as states don’t invite based on points (like 189) they pick whoever they want (mostly people with the highest amount of points but can’t guarantee it as sometimes they pick people with low amounts).


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

360Tariq said:


> Hi I am applying for Motor Mechanic for 190.
> At the moment applied for MPA points advise from TRA was lodged in 17Dec19 still waiting reply.
> 
> And most probably will have 75 points including state sponsorship. Could you tellme how much is the chance of getting accepted ? anybody experienced same ?
> ...


Why do you need to apply for MPA? Usually, applicants will carry out an MPA when they receive a DHA's request for MPA.


----------



## shakyak (Oct 30, 2019)

Has anyone been contacted for medical by bupa recently?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

11 mnths almost up and still no sign of contact or grant.......any one without the CO contact with my timeline.


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> 11 mnths almost up and still no sign of contact or grant.......any one without the CO contact with my timeline.


Few days shy of 10 months, same stuff. No CO/grant yet. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> 11 mnths almost up and still no sign of contact or grant.......any one without the CO contact with my timeline.


What's your occupation & state nomination? 
I have been waiting since mid Nov last year and not received any CO contact. 

My occupation is external auditor and my nomination is from SA. 
I'm always worried that accountant/auditor is always popular and requires longer waiting time than other occupation. My agent told me that my application was with my partner as well and CO may require longer time in reviewing relationship evidences.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

VIC occupation cook




msim87 said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > 11 mnths almost up and still no sign of contact or grant.......any one without the CO contact with my timeline.
> ...


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

*Processing Times*

Just to update you all, processing times have gone back down to:

75% of applications: 7 months
90% of applications: 9 months

Fingers crossed for more grants to come through soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

HDVIC said:


> Just to update you all, processing times have gone back down to:
> 
> 75% of applications: 7 months
> 90% of applications: 9 months
> ...



Hey
You are also waiting for grant from Dec 2018 onshore??


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

Darwin onshore said:


> Hey
> You are also waiting for grant from Dec 2018 onshore??


I am indeed a 2018 veteran. I just spend 50 minutes on the phone to the DHA as we have now reached 2x the estimated processing times (we're on month 16). They were unfortunately unable to prioritise the application as you have to be 2x the upper 10% estimated processing time of 9 months - so 18 months in.

I flagged that in a couple of months our medical and character checks will expire and she explained that it is up to the individual case officer's discretion if they request you to re-do these checks again.

She was extremely empathetic reassured me that is looks like everything is uploaded correctly and nothing has been missed. She said she was even crossing her toes for us that it comes through soon...


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Hopefully at least they will contact us now. As this no contact no grant situation is giving me stress and anxiety plus this COVID-19. 


QUOTE=HDVIC;15084876]Just to update you all, processing times have gone back down to:

75% of applications: 7 months
90% of applications: 9 months

Fingers crossed for more grants to come through soon







[/QUOTE]


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

0425477786 said:


> #12
> Hi guys
> Need advise
> Situation
> ...


Did you already apply for 190 (were you invited for 190?)? You mentioned 189 this is 190 thread. Do you have a job or a different type of income that can support you while you stay in Australia for long term?


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

HDVIC said:


> Darwin onshore said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...




Hey I hope you don't mind me asking, but are you onshore or offshore? It sounds positive that it will be sorted soon!

Matt


----------



## Arju (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi guys
Just a question regarding VIC state EOI
I was asked to provide detailed resume last week from liveinmelbourne.
I haven’t got any reply yet

Any idea how long does it take once they request additional document?
Thankyou so much for your reply!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arju said:


> Hi guys
> Just a question regarding VIC state EOI
> I was asked to provide detailed resume last week from liveinmelbourne.
> I haven’t got any reply yet
> ...


Vic is notorious for not sticking to their own commitment of 12 weeks for a decision even before this virus came in the picture 
With coronavirus, it becomes so much more uncertain 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

HDVIC said:


> Darwin onshore said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...


I hope we both dec 2018 veteran get our grants 🙂. I also called immigration yesterday as well and they gave me Pretty much the same answer..


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

Mathewpeter said:


> Hey I hope you don't mind me asking, but are you onshore or offshore? It sounds positive that it will be sorted soon!
> 
> Matt


I'm onshore in VIC


----------



## rajparikh_059 (Sep 4, 2019)

*WA/SA Employer contract letter*

Hi Guys, 

I am quite not sure as how this works?

WA state sponsorship tells you need to have contract letter from WA employer only before you apply for WA state sponsorship.

"​​Full time employment contract in Western Australia for a minimum of six months in the nominated (or closely related) occupation"

How can someone arrange contract letter even before getting state sponsorship?

How does that work?

Can someone guide?


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi Ppl,

Wanted to take your views.. I will have 95points for 190 (VIC) from May2020 - ICT Business Analyst(261111)

*Offshore*
Age -30
Skill-15
Edu-10
Pte-20
Partner-10
State Sponsorship-5

Do you think, I can even fancy a chance during 2020 or max by Apr2021 with ongoing issues? 

Perhaps, I'll lose out on age by 5points by Apr2021.

Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

rajparikh_059 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am quite not sure as how this works?
> 
> ...


It means you are already sponsored by the employer, on a Temp Work Visa.


----------



## rajparikh_059 (Sep 4, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It means you are already sponsored by the employer, on a Temp Work Visa.


ok thanks got that.


----------



## Beyond2019 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello Friends,

I got a CO contact for further employment evidence bank statements and ATO payment summary but I mistakenly upload All ATO payment summary in my wife's documents attachment. any Suggestion what I have to do .


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Beyond2019 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got a CO contact for further employment evidence bank statements and ATO payment summary but I mistakenly upload All ATO payment summary in my wife's documents attachment. any Suggestion what I have to do .


Are you onshore ?


What is job code ??

You can re upload under your name 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Beyond2019 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got a CO contact for further employment evidence bank statements and ATO payment summary but I mistakenly upload All ATO payment summary in my wife's documents attachment. any Suggestion what I have to do .



You can upload the right the document with a clear explanation. My point is the name of the document should reflect the content of the document, so, the CO can see the right one and discard irrelevant ones.

If you can share your lodgement date and onshore/offshore info, it would be great.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Beyond2019 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got a CO contact for further employment evidence bank statements and ATO payment summary but I mistakenly upload All ATO payment summary in my wife's documents attachment. any Suggestion what I have to do .


Nothing to worry
Not a big deal 
Just upload them again in your section
Nothing else required

Cheers


----------



## Vicky27 (Nov 26, 2019)

I saw the reduction in processing time. Do you think there’s just some sort of algorithm and because there have been a few key workers onshore getting grants very quickly it has reduced overall processing time?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Vicky27 said:


> I saw the reduction in processing time. Do you think there’s just some sort of algorithm and because there have been a few key workers onshore getting grants very quickly it has reduced overall processing time?



For example, a guy (onshore) has got his grant yesterday, and he had applied on February 2020. And he is not a nurse etc. And there is another guy who is still waiting since February 2019. And the average of these two guys is 8 months as they have announced. That's why the statistic they announce is just giving a general idea about the process.


----------



## Beyond2019 (Mar 5, 2020)

NB said:


> Nothing to worry
> Not a big deal
> Just upload them again in your section
> Nothing else required
> ...


Hi NB,
Thank you for your response. But the problem is the given time frame which is 28 days is already finished. Do you think I can still upload them now. please suggest me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Beyond2019 said:


> Hi NB,
> Thank you for your response. But the problem is the given time frame which is 28 days is already finished. Do you think I can still upload them now. please suggest me.


No problem 
Make sure that you press the IP button if it’s active


Cheers


----------



## Beyond2019 (Mar 5, 2020)

NB said:


> No problem
> Make sure that you press the IP button if it’s active
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB. I have attached all of them. The IP button is disable though .
Thanks again.


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

*ACT pre-invite 190*

Dear Experts,

I have received ACT 190 pre-invite yesterday for 261313. (matrix score 70)
However I do not have any ACT employer contract with me as I am offshore and the same was mentioned in the Canberra matrix as well.
Pls. suggest whether I should go ahead and apply for ACT nomination or else what could be the reason for inviting me without the employer contract (which seems mandatory as per ACT 190 guidelines). 

Snapshot of my matrix is shared below.
_Overseas Residents: Permanent 190 Nomination

Nominated Occupation : ‘Open’ on the ACT Occupation List - 20 Points 
Previous ACT Residence or Time Spent in ACT : 0
English Proficiency : Superior - 15 Points
Spouse / Partner English Proficiency : Not Applicable - 0 Points
ACT Job Offer : Not Applicable - 0 Points
Relevant Work Experience : 10 years plus continuous employment - 20 Points
Spouse / Partner Employment : Tertiary qualification relevant to any occupation - 5 Points
Tertiary Qualification : Bachelor degree, or trade certificate - 10 Points
Completed ACT tertiary study : Not Applicable - 0 Points
Close Family Ties : Not Applicable - 0 Points
Assets in Canberra : Not Applicable - 0 Points_[/I]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coolrt said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have received ACT 190 pre-invite yesterday for 261313. (matrix score 70)
> However I do not have any ACT employer contract with me as I am offshore and the same was mentioned in the Canberra matrix as well.
> ...


Drop them an email clearly explaining your situation and ask if you should still go ahead with the application 
Else it may just be a waste of the processing fees
I remember some one else got a nsw preinvite, when he was also ineligible, so when he asked, nsw advised him not to proceed as the pre invite was sent by mistake 

Cheers


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Drop them an email clearly explaining your situation and ask if you should still go ahead with the application
> Else it may just be a waste of the processing fees
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, got below reply from them.
I wonder what could be the reason to invite me in that case. 

_You must meet the 190 eligibility criteria for overseas applicants:
· You must meet one of the following two criterion:
1. A minimum one year ACT employment contract in an open nominated occupation. The offer of employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus employees) located in the ACT; or a paid employment contract for an academic appointment (level B to E) at an ACT tertiary institution.
Or
2. At least five years previous ACT residence within the last eight years. The period of ACT residence must have been continuous up until the date of departure from Australia. Your nominated occupation may be open or closed on the ACT occupation List:
If you decide to submit the application it will be refused as you are not eligible to apply

_


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coolrt said:


> Thanks NB, got below reply from them.
> I wonder what could be the reason to invite me in that case.
> 
> _You must meet the 190 eligibility criteria for overseas applicants:
> ...


Mistakes happen
You are not the first nor will you be the last
Forget the preinvite and move in

Cheers


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Mistakes happen
> You are not the first nor will you be the last
> Forget the preinvite and move on
> 
> Cheers


Correct, thanks.


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

coolrt said:


> Correct, thanks.


It is not the system fault because you filled the form wrongly. The instruction is clear that when you are offshore without ACT employment contract or 5 years ACT residence, even if your occupation is OPEN in ACT list, you have to select CLOSED and lose 20 points.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

coolrt said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have received ACT 190 pre-invite yesterday for 261313. (matrix score 70)
> However I do not have any ACT employer contract with me as I am offshore and the same was mentioned in the Canberra matrix as well.
> ...



Interesting that ACT would even pre-invite you to begin with. QLD, where I applied, doesn't even entertain people who don't meet the minimum requirements; I'd have thought other states and territories do the same. Probably just an oversight on their part.


----------



## singh_priti (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi guys.. 

*I lodged for 190 (QLD) on 14/11/2019..
**Got my CO contact on 19/02/2020 (regarding employement evidence)..
***Responded to my CO contact on 15/03/2020 with all required documents.
****offshore applicant (Secondary sch teacher)
***** 70 + 5 pts (old points system)
****** spouse included

Just posting this to help the participants gauge all the different possibilities regarding applications currently..

Wishing everyone the best..

As an offshore applicant my long wait starts..

🙏


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

How long to wait for the Visa 190 offshore grant?
Going to Cross 14 months since Visa lodge


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> How long to wait for the Visa 190 offshore grant?
> Going to Cross 14 months since Visa lodge


No one can predict
Only health workers are being prioritised from what I can see

Cheers


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

12 mnths on shore and as per my agent atm don't expect or predict as they are limiting and prioritizing healthworkers and social workers.

QUOTE=ROYRAJU135;15087010]How long to wait for the Visa 190 offshore grant?
Going to Cross 14 months since Visa lodge[/QUOTE]


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi, I intend to apply for ACS assessment for my partner skills - who has relevant skills of ICT BA & relevant documentation - this is to claim 5 partner points for my main application..

However she only has 2.6 years of experience. Considering 2years will be deducted by ACS, will it still be considered as suitable assuming all the documentation is fine..

Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> How long to wait for the Visa 190 offshore grant?
> Going to Cross 14 months since Visa lodge


What is your occupation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prady88 said:


> Hi, I intend to apply for ACS assessment for my partner skills - who has relevant skills of ICT BA & relevant documentation - this is to claim 5 partner points for my main application..
> 
> However she only has 2.6 years of experience. Considering 2years will be deducted by ACS, will it still be considered as suitable assuming all the documentation is fine..
> 
> Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


As long as she gets a positive assessment, no further experience is necessary
if only 2 years Are deducted , then you are safe

Cheers


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you @NB so much.

I read your response in one of forum where you mentioned that Victorias process is opaque and choosy. What is your take on Queensland? Is it any better for a ICT BA with 95points (Sup English & 15points for experience) ?

Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prady88 said:


> Thank you @NB so much.
> 
> I read your response in one of forum where you mentioned that Victorias process is opaque and choosy. What is your take on Queensland? Is it any better for a ICT BA with 95points (Sup English & 15points for experience) ?
> 
> Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


No idea about QLD

Cheers


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

kevin_moonrise said:


> What is your occupation?


Just glace my signature,, everything is there including my Horoscope


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Out of curiosity I did search for all the people invited/lodged visa by states in this year, with 65pts or less. 211 people in total were invited with these extremely low points, 726 people with points between 70 and 80.

Results show how state invites are actually a lottery...people with 55 pts get invites, meanwhile on 189 people are required 95 pts or more. Crazy.

<*SNIP*>* Reduce size of this image next time please, too big an image can prevent correct display of Expat Forum pages on Ipads, etc. Thank you. kaju/moderator*


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Just glace my signature,, everything is there including my Horoscope


Hi, there! You are Sam on Telegram, right? My occupation is 323211 as well. Can I ask, have you got any verification about the employment from CO?

Many thanks


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Out of curiosity I did search for all the people invited/lodged visa by states in this year, with 65pts or less. 211 people in total were invited with these extremely low points, 726 people with points between 70 and 80.
> 
> Results show how state invites are actually a lottery...people with 55 pts get invites, meanwhile on 189 people are required 95 pts or more. Crazy.
> 
> ...


----------



## DanViv (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi all. I am new to this forum. I got a contact from CO regarding the evidence for functional English. My wife has not taken any tests, however she completed Bachelor of Engineering in India (Four years full time) and the medium of instruction was English. 
I seek your advice on the documents to be submitted as a proof of functional English. Thanks in advance. 
I am an onshore candidate (85+5, Biotechnologist).


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

DanViv said:


> Hi all. I am new to this forum. I got a contact from CO regarding the evidence for functional English. My wife has not taken any tests, however she completed Bachelor of Engineering in India (Four years full time) and the medium of instruction was English.
> I seek your advice on the documents to be submitted as a proof of functional English. Thanks in advance.
> I am an onshore candidate (85+5, Biotechnologist).


A letter from her university/college(university letterhead with logo etc) stating that the degree course she pursued as part of her 4 yr engg. was imparted in English . With seal and signed by dean/principal etc. Make sure that the name on this letter(as per university records and in all her degree certificates and marks sheets) matches with that on her passport. If not you might have to get a same name affidavit from a notary etc. This should suffice.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

BenNG said:


> Hi, there! You are Sam on Telegram, right? My occupation is 323211 as well. Can I ask, have you got any verification about the employment from CO?
> 
> Many thanks


No I didnt yet

SAM
msg me


----------



## DanViv (Apr 23, 2020)

@Vvka: Thanks for clarifying my doubt. I will get those documents done and upload them. Cheers!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Posts 1129 and 1131 quoting the first post, had an image of recent invites included in them - this was not reduced in image sufficiently, which then caused the entire thread to became effectively unusable for some members that use differing screen sizes/resolutions, and simply harder to use for some other members...

While all members are welcome to post appropriate attachments/charts/images, etc, please ensure they fit on the page! 

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vyks365 said:


> A letter from her university/college(university letterhead with logo etc) stating that the degree course she pursued as part of her 4 yr engg. was imparted in English . With seal and signed by dean/principal etc. Make sure that the name on this letter(as per university records and in all her degree certificates and marks sheets) matches with that on her passport. If not you might have to get a same name affidavit from a notary etc. This should suffice.


Further to this post, even a school study may be accepted
It doesn’t have to be college only 
Look for the easiest path which works for you 

Cheers


----------



## DanViv (Apr 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Further to this post, even a school study may be accepted
> It doesn’t have to be college only
> Look for the easiest path which works for you
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

kaju said:


> Posts 1129 and 1131 quoting the first post, had an image of recent invites included in them - this was not reduced in image sufficiently, which then caused the entire thread to became effectively unusable for some members that use differing screen sizes/resolutions, and simply harder to use for some other members...
> 
> While all members are welcome to post appropriate attachments/charts/images, etc, please ensure they fit on the page!
> 
> Thank you.



Noted. Next time, I’ll not include the image of the poster when I quote them in my response, regardless of size. Thanks.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

rianess said:


> Neb Ulozny said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity I did search for all the people invited/lodged visa by states in this year, with 65pts or less. 211 people in total were invited with these extremely low points, 726 people with points between 70 and 80.
> ...


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

As I am on my 12months now 190 VIC I send an email referring time line changes of waiting period and I am above the old waiting time period as well. Their reply was they have refer my case to related department. This was my fourth complain and this is the first time they answered saying case was referred to related department. Do you guys think I wil get any CO contact? Or this is just their another trick to give us a fake hope?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Loverboyns said:


> As I am on my 12months now 190 VIC I send an email referring time line changes of waiting period and I am above the old waiting time period as well. Their reply was they have refer my case to related department. This was my fourth complain and this is the first time they answered saying case was referred to related department. Do you guys think I wil get any CO contact? Or this is just their another trick to give us a fake hope?


It’s a standard response 
Don’t get too excited 
Even when you call, the agent says that he will put up a note to the CO 
The grant will come in its own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

*mydearcheskie*

Hi all, 

I hope everyone is keeping well and safe wherever you are.  I just wanted to raise a question. Is there anyone who's waiting for response from QLD since lodging visa application (489)? We have submitted documents and payment in November 2019 and have since not yet received feedback from the case officer, we are applying through an agency and I just want to know realistically if this is the case because our agent seems to be very laid back and not proactive when it comes to updating us and it will almost be six months since application has been submitted. I also understand the current global situation may affect current timelines but would like to hear from others in a similar situation. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks NB. Not hoping for grant or CO contact but still want to know if anyone got anything after this kind of response.


T


NB said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > As I am on my 12months now 190 VIC I send an email referring time line changes of waiting period and I am above the old waiting time period as well. Their reply was they have refer my case to related department. This was my fourth complain and this is the first time they answered saying case was referred to related department. Do you guys think I wil get any CO contact? Or this is just their another trick to give us a fake hope?
> ...


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Can anyone please advise if I should proceed with my 491 visa application or 190 application? given the processing time for 190 seems forever and I need to return to Australia soon. I'm offshore. Which visa is more beneficial, long term? Thank you!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

vivalavidarose said:


> Can anyone please advise if I should proceed with my 491 visa application or 190 application? given the processing time for 190 seems forever and I need to return to Australia soon. I'm offshore. Which visa is more beneficial, long term? Thank you!


Definitely 190 would be more beneficial but if you are in such hurry and don't care about the PR for next 3-4 years then you can go with 491. It's your personal choice. I am assuming you have invite for both and have completed your research on both visas. Rest it's your personal choice and no one else can make it for you. 

Good luck 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> Definitely 190 would be more beneficial but if you are in such hurry and don't care about the PR for next 3-4 years then you can go with 491. It's your personal choice. I am assuming you have invite for both and have completed your research on both visas. Rest it's your personal choice and no one else can make it for you.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. Yeah it's tough decision, especially in this situation. I'm a bit worried I won't be able to find jobs to fulfil 491 income requirement. But I'll go with the flow I guess.


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello Everyone, 

How long Do I need to wait for 190NSW grant, recently the process time has changed to 7 to 11 months, I lodged my visa on First week of December 2019. 

Has anyone recently received the grant, other than non essential occupations?

Will the covid19 impact the process time on lodged visas ? I am onshore 

I am bit worried coz I might need to travel outside Australia in September, what if Australia refused my entry? I might stuck outside and that could delay the process 


Occupation - auditor


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssiddu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> How long Do I need to wait for 190NSW grant, recently the process time has changed to 7 to 11 months, I lodged my visa on First week of December 2019.
> 
> ...


There are now 2 ages just like BC and AD
BC and AC
Before corona and after Corona
IN AC things will be very different till they actually find a safe and effective vaccine or treatment

It’s very risky to leave Australia as you Never know when the next cycle of the virus will hit 

Cheers


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

ssiddu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> How long Do I need to wait for 190NSW grant, recently the process time has changed to 7 to 11 months, I lodged my visa on First week of December 2019.
> 
> ...


I believe you are currently on a Bridging A visa. You can apply for a Bridging B visa if you want to travel and return to Australia. This instruction should be there in your Bridging A visa grant notification.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/bridging-visa-b-020


----------



## marie2020 (Apr 28, 2020)

*Online visa application form*

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well.

I'm hoping someone can help me out. I'm filling out the application form (190) and have some minor questions:
1) As an onshore applicant, should I put Australia as my Usual country of residence? Been living here over 12 months.
2) Should all the documents need to be certified? I understand the police docs need to be, but I'm not sure about the rest of the docs if they need to be certified or not. 

I'm new to this community so apologies if I may be posting this in the wrong thread. 

I appreciate your advice!


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

1-yes.

2- No need to certify any doc, don't worry. If there is a need for a certified copy the CO will contact you in a worst-case scenario, but the vast majority of us don't do so.

3- Make sure to fill out forms 80/1221 as these forms will add more clarifications to the CO about your home country and your current country of residence, even if there is some confusion about your 1st question.

4- I'm not onshore applicant, so you can wait for those who are onshore to give you some insight on this.

5- Good luck!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

marie2020 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are all well.
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me out. I'm filling out the application form (190) and have some minor questions:
> 1) As an onshore applicant, should I put Australia as my Usual country of residence? Been living here over 12 months.
> ...


1. Australia 
2. Nothing needs to be certified as long as you are scanning in colour

Cheers


----------



## FL31 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi everyone one,

When creating the EOI is it better to create one for each visa type, one for 190 and another one for 189? 

I have seen people with one EOI per visa application, but I have both in the same EOI.

Cheers,


----------



## marie2020 (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## marie2020 (Apr 28, 2020)

FL31 said:


> Hi everyone one,
> 
> When creating the EOI is it better to create one for each visa type, one for 190 and another one for 189?
> 
> ...


Hi! I only had one EOI for 189 and 190. Initially, I only had an EOI for 189 then I updated the EOI and included 190 as well.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

FL31 said:


> Hi everyone one,
> 
> When creating the EOI is it better to create one for each visa type, one for 190 and another one for 189?
> 
> ...


Most of the applicants create separate EoIs (including separate EoIs for each applicable state). The logic behind this is to "show" the state that the individual is interested in their "state specifically" so as to attract an invitation. Whatever you decide to do, make sure you withdraw the other EoIs as soon as you receive an invitation for a particular EoI and you decide to apply. Good luck!


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,
From your knowledge can you please advise me whether a person can lodge PR with 2 different visa types? Its been almost 7 months since I have lodged my 190 and next month I am also eligible to lodge 887. Can I lodge 887 while waiting for a decision on 190?
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Hi Guys,
> From your knowledge can you please advise me whether a person can lodge PR with 2 different visa types? Its been almost 7 months since I have lodged my 190 and next month I am also eligible to lodge 887. Can I lodge 887 while waiting for a decision on 190?
> Thank you.


Only under 491 there is a restriction that you cannot apply for a fresh visa

All other visas you are free to apply for as many visas as you want
Just remember 2 things
You have to pay visa fees everytime
It will not be adjusted against fees paid already or refunded 
Secondly, all earlier visas will be over written everytime a new visa is issued

Cheers


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Navi Sidhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thank you @NB, visa fee for 887 is very low so that isn’t an issue however, if it will overwrite the previous one, I guess its better to stick with just 190 then. Thank you very much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Thank you @NB, visa fee for 887 is very low so that isn’t an issue however, if it will overwrite the previous one, I guess its better to stick with just 190 then. Thank you very much.


If the fees is low, and you can easily afford it , then apply for 887
887 is better then 190 because there is no 2 years live in the state condition 

Cheers


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Navi Sidhu said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you @NB, visa fee for 887 is very low so that isn’t an issue however, if it will overwrite the previous one, I guess its better to stick with just 190 then. Thank you very much.
> ...


Thats a very good point, I will do some more research and might do it then, thanks a ton.


----------



## DanViv (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi,
As mentioned earlier, the CO has asked for functional English proof for my wife. I was advised earlier in this forum to upload her degree certificates. In her degree certificates, she has initials (normal in India) while her passport has the expanded name (first and Last name). For instance, Sheeja A in degree certificate and Sheeja Axxxxx in her passport. Will that be an issue? Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## Rinzzz (Feb 24, 2020)

I've applied for eoi in Jan 2019 with 65 + 5 points for 190. I updated the score to 75 + 5 points in Jan 2020. Occupation developer programmer with three years of experience. Still haven't received any invite.. Should I send some reminder. My pte score expires in December.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

DanViv said:


> Hi,
> As mentioned earlier, the CO has asked for functional English proof for my wife. I was advised earlier in this forum to upload her degree certificates. In her degree certificates, she has initials (normal in India) while her passport has the expanded name (first and Last name). For instance, Sheeja A in degree certificate and Sheeja Axxxxx in her passport. Will that be an issue? Please advice. Thanks.


Was the same case with mine as well.Just to be safe and sure, I got a same name affidavit made from a notary. Basically list all the different name combinations appearing in different docs/certificates and state that all these names are of the same person (name as per passport)


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Rinzzz said:


> I've applied for eoi in Jan 2019 with 65 + 5 points for 190. I updated the score to 75 + 5 points in Jan 2020. Occupation developer programmer with three years of experience. Still haven't received any invite.. Should I send some reminder. My pte score expires in December.


Did you already get invite and you’re just waiting for a grant or you are waiting for your first one? If you’re waiting for invite then which state? Can your provide more information? The best would be check immitracker and have a look how many points other people have when they get invited.


----------



## sky1988 (May 10, 2019)

Rinzzz said:


> I've applied for eoi in Jan 2019 with 65 + 5 points for 190. I updated the score to 75 + 5 points in Jan 2020. Occupation developer programmer with three years of experience. Still haven't received any invite.. Should I send some reminder. My pte score expires in December.


1. You cannot send a reminder to skill select with respect to your EOI.
2. States have their own criteria to send invites.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

sky1988 said:


> Rinzzz said:
> 
> 
> > I've applied for eoi in Jan 2019 with 65 + 5 points for 190. I updated the score to 75 + 5 points in Jan 2020. Occupation developer programmer with three years of experience. Still haven't received any invite.. Should I send some reminder. My pte score expires in December.
> ...



The first point is very correct. Applying for eoi doesn’t mean you’ll get a visa. You might get picked or you might never get picked.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Rinzzz said:


> I've applied for eoi in Jan 2019 with 65 + 5 points for 190. I updated the score to 75 + 5 points in Jan 2020. Occupation developer programmer with three years of experience. Still haven't received any invite.. Should I send some reminder. My pte score expires in December.


From the text it seems you are waiting for initial invite with 75 points now. You haven't mentioned your state so it's hard to comment. General feedback is that you wouldn't get 190 invite with such points or application as all states have their own criteria on top of DHA criteria. Some states like Vic don't even invite with 95-100 points easily while QLD or SA needs you to apply within a certain time for them to consider your application. Similarly NSW have their own additional criteria where they only prefer the ones living or working in NSW. 

To summarize, for state invite there is no fixed criteria but minimum eligibility is must and even then there is no guarantee that you will get an invite. State may invite a 65 pointer and don't invite a 100 pointer. It's totally theirs discretion. 

You need to stop randomly applying and get more proactive if you seriously want to get an invite. With 75 it's not impossible but somehow difficult. You will have to check each state criteria and then apply wisely. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rinzzz (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you all for your reply. 
I'm sorry for not including all the details.
Firstly, I've applied via an agency
Secondly, they have applied on behalf of me for all the states.
Thirdly, they haven't applied exclusively for any state because I have only three years of work experience and I don't have Australian onsite qualification or experience. That makes me ineligible based on their specific criteria.

I've worked really hard for PTE and scored 79+ in all sections. And I really can't think of preparing for it again. May be after gaining five years of experience I can try again.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Rinzzz said:


> Thank you all for your reply.
> I'm sorry for not including all the details.
> Firstly, I've applied via an agency
> Secondly, they have applied on behalf of me for all the states.
> ...


Did your agent just submit EOIs for all the states then ask you to wait? If yes then fire him/her immediately. You need to go to each state's website to understand their requirements and apply separately for their nomination first. My two cents, find a new agent. In all honesty. Cheers.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Rinzzz said:


> Thank you all for your reply.
> 
> I'm sorry for not including all the details.
> 
> ...


Like others have said. You need to change your agent if he/she have filed one single EOI for all states. They should have advised you better and/or you should have also done your research. PTE 79+ doesn't guarantee an invite. State are free to choose whoever they want and whenever they want. 

None of the states pick EOI if you select all states as option and not that particular state itself. 75 for 190 means you maybe have 70 for 189? If that's the case then I would suggest to you think about backup options as well. Because Australian immigration have been getting tough every year now. Only in 2 years it went from 70 to 95 for 2613 job codes as the quota for 189 got reduced from 44k to 14k. Therefore the competition for 190 is also cut throat now. 

Better to explore 186/491/485/492 as well because two years wait may give you some points but till then invite points would stay at 95 or above. I doubt it. It may go up based on the past 2 year trends. Covid situation may result into a surprise but too early to say so let's see what happens in July. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rinzzz (Feb 24, 2020)

Firstly,Heartfelt gratitude to you all. I was deeply confused about whom to ask all my queries.

I've asked the agency to exclusively apply to individual states and what they told me was I'm not eligible to apply to any states because 
I have only three years of experience and I have no onsite experiences. Rather they have applied EOIs for every state in skillselect (not exclusively).

But I've decided to manually check every state's website and requirements and ask the agency to apply on my behalf.

Also I have 80 points for state visa 190 and 75 for the general visa 189 ( Updated spouse points on Jan 2019). 

Occupation : Developer Programmer.

If anyone has the same profile and has received invite/applied for any state exclusively, please let me know.


----------



## Rinzzz (Feb 24, 2020)

I just found this link by browsing a bit in quora,

Use the following site to see which states are offering 190 nominations under what conditions.

anzscosearch.com


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Rinzzz said:


> Firstly,Heartfelt gratitude to you all. I was deeply confused about whom to ask all my queries.
> 
> I've asked the agency to exclusively apply to individual states and what they told me was I'm not eligible to apply to any states because
> I have only three years of experience and I have no onsite experiences. Rather they have applied EOIs for every state in skillselect (not exclusively).
> ...


 if you are offshore, unfortunately I would say you got almost 0 chances.. if onshore, could look for 190 of respective state over times..


----------



## Asar2710 (May 1, 2020)

Hi 
I lodged my visa on 29 jun 2019, and got one CO contact in the month of dec 2019 for Income tax returns forms and PCC Consent form for my stay in NZ. Submitted on same day. Post that it a grave silence. However recently there GPT has changed to 7 to 9 months, and I have completed 10 months. So I am bit worried. How long it might take to get an outcome?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asar2710 said:


> Hi
> I lodged my visa on 29 jun 2019, and got one CO contact in the month of dec 2019 for Income tax returns forms and PCC Consent form for my stay in NZ. Submitted on same day. Post that it a grave silence. However recently there GPT has changed to 7 to 9 months, and I have completed 10 months. So I am bit worried. How long it might take to get an outcome?


No one can predict a grant
You have to wait patiently 
Only health workers and on shore applicants are been prioritised 

Cheers


----------



## karinadioquino (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi

Anybody who can enlighten me about what PM Scott Morrison said yesterday about immigration cuts?

I lodged the visa last Dec 3 '19 QLD offshore. Nurse.

Do lodged visa applications affected?

Thanks


----------



## surajchelanat (May 1, 2020)

*Apply for Aus PR 190 SubClass*

I just have a very basic query and seek your valuable feedback on the same.
We are planning to apply for 190 Sub Class. I just wanted to know if I can Claim points for my spouse if she only Completes the PTE and dont get her Skill assessment from ACS. 

Thanks!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

karinadioquino said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody who can enlighten me about what PM Scott Morrison said yesterday about immigration cuts?
> 
> ...


No impact on lodged visa applications. That statement is applicable to new visa invites or quotas which includes bunch of categories including short term visa, work holiday visa, student visa and immigration etc. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

surajchelanat said:


> I just have a very basic query and seek your valuable feedback on the same.
> 
> We are planning to apply for 190 Sub Class. I just wanted to know if I can Claim points for my spouse if she only Completes the PTE and dont get her Skill assessment from ACS.
> 
> ...


Yes you can claim 5 points given she has competent English score in PTE. System for EOI will automatically add the points wherever u r eligible and provide the details. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rinzzz (Feb 24, 2020)

My agency told me that they have applied for 190 in skill select for every state individually. Is that possible?


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rinzzz said:


> My agency told me that they have applied for 190 in skill select for every state individually. Is that possible?


Yes possible. Ask the agency to extract a PDF for you - EOI and points summary.

You can then verify it for yourself

Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Rinzzz said:


> My agency told me that they have applied for 190 in skill select for every state individually. Is that possible?


Yes. Ask them to get you a mirror account. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> Yes. Ask them to get you a mirror account.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Could you please explain on how the mirror account works? I jus want to have the details with me befor I ask them one

Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Prady88 said:


> Could you please explain on how the mirror account works? I jus want to have the details with me befor I ask them one
> 
> Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


 forgot it's skillselect so it cannot be. Only lodged visa application can be. Ask them for EOI pdfs. That's the only way if I am not mistaken



Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rinzzz (Feb 24, 2020)

They have sent me the screenshots of Eoi s submitted. So then is there any other purpose with mirror account. But my question is will my priority be still high in the queue by applying this way.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Rinzzz said:


> They have sent me the screenshots of Eoi s submitted. So then is there any other purpose with mirror account. But my question is will my priority be still high in the queue by applying this way.


Updated my earlier reply. States prefer candidates who specify that state. So if they have applied separately then you are all good but this doesn't alone guarantee an invite. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Rinzzz said:


> They have sent me the screenshots of Eoi s submitted. So then is there any other purpose with mirror account. But my question is will my priority be still high in the queue by applying this way.


 what is current points and score and ANZSCO code.. ? Offshore/onshore..? Becoz for offshore all most all states closed for the time being..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> what is current points and score and ANZSCO code.. ? Offshore/onshore..? Becoz for offshore all most all states closed for the time being..


There is no points or Anzsco code being followed when it comes to state sponsorship 
Applicants with 90 points sit twiddling their thumbs and those with 65 get invited
It’s absolutely opaque and arbitrary 

Cheers


----------



## Rinzzz (Feb 24, 2020)

A huge thanks to you all! I have none to ask in my field. 

My details

Offshore
Occupation- developer programmer 261312
Eoi submitted- Jan 2019 with 65 points for 189 & 70 points for 190
Eoi updated - Jan 2020 with 75 points for 189 & 80 points for 190
Experience - 3 years as front end developer in angular.

Yeah, as a backup I'm planning to apply for remote jobs as I couldn't find jobs in my place (Oman)


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Rinzzz said:


> A huge thanks to you all! I have none to ask in my field.
> 
> My details
> 
> ...


Most states (If I remember well the only state that doesn’t require local experience or some sort of onshore exp is Northern Territory) for 2613 require onshore experience so I don’t think you have a big chance for 190 and with 75 points for 189 you don’t have a chance at all as current minimum is like 90 or even 95 points (so unless you can increase for 20 points there is no chance). Have a look if you actually fulfil requirements for regional visas (491 or something).

Have a look here: https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Developer-Programmer/261312.htm


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I applied for 190 NSW in December 2019, as an auditor; What reasons I could give to expedite the PR application process ? has anyone here tried to contact immigration to expedite the process ? 

And its been almost 5 months, but still the status says Received; does it mean my file has not been handed over to CO ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssiddu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for 190 NSW in December 2019, as an auditor; What reasons I could give to expedite the PR application process ? has anyone here tried to contact immigration to expedite the process ?
> 
> And its been almost 5 months, but still the status says Received; does it mean my file has not been handed over to CO ?


Only health workers and some onshore applicants are being prioritised 
DHA will do it own it’s own and you cannot do anything to expedite it
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

I am on my 12th month mate. Keep patience. There are lot of ppl waiting before you. 



ssiddu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for 190 NSW in December 2019, as an auditor; What reasons I could give to expedite the PR application process ? has anyone here tried to contact immigration to expedite the process ?
> 
> And its been almost 5 months, but still the status says Received; does it mean my file has not been handed over to CO ?


----------



## surajchelanat (May 1, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> Yes you can claim 5 points given she has competent English score in PTE. System for EOI will automatically add the points wherever u r eligible and provide the details.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> I am on my 12th month mate. Keep patience. There are lot of ppl waiting before you.


Hi. Is that correct, you have been waiting for the decision on subclass 190 for 12 months? What state if that is so? Thanks.


----------



## shankylux (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello Folks,

Is there any chance to receive NSW invite if I am not onshore but do have NSW experience (July 2015 - Nov 2017) on a 457 visa?

Thanks,
Shashank


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shankylux said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Is there any chance to receive NSW invite if I am not onshore but do have NSW experience (July 2015 - Nov 2017) on a 457 visa?
> 
> ...


If your code has special conditions, then you are not eligible 

Cheers


----------



## shankylux (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi NB,

Thank you for a prompt response as always.
My ANZSCO Code is 261111


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Vic



chipper00 said:


> loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > i am on my 12th month mate. Keep patience. There are lot of ppl waiting before you.
> ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

chipper00 said:


> Hi. Is that correct, you have been waiting for the decision on subclass 190 for 12 months? What state if that is so? Thanks.


It may stay there as received status until grant decision is finalized. So there is nothing you can do to expedite the process. Just wait patiently. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## marie2020 (Apr 28, 2020)

Good morning everyone!

Is it best to attach Form 80, Form 1221 and statutory declaration before submitting the visa application (190)? Include it under Character Requirements, even though it only asks for AFP check at this point?

Also, I would appreciate any advice about completing the visa application. Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

marie2020 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Is it best to attach Form 80, Form 1221 and statutory declaration before submitting the visa application (190)? Include it under Character Requirements, even though it only asks for AFP check at this point?
> 
> Also, I would appreciate any advice about completing the visa application. Thank you


Most applicants do it, as co invariably ask for them 
Ultimately it’s your decision 

Cheers


----------



## marie2020 (Apr 28, 2020)

NB said:


> Most applicants do it, as co invariably ask for them
> Ultimately it’s your decision
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!

Do you know what to put under Form 80 q35 asking about Australian visa history? I've had 3 visas granted onshore and I don't know what to put under 'Departure date'... Can I just leave it blank?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

marie2020 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you know what to put under Form 80 q35 asking about Australian visa history? I've had 3 visas granted onshore and I don't know what to put under 'Departure date'... Can I just leave it blank?


If you have not departed after the issue of visas, then leave it blank

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi NB,
I lodged the visa after getting the preinvite. I have questions regarding my experience points that I claimed. I worked as a casual for 20hrs a week. It has been 2.5 yrs. So, I am claiming only 5 points onshore.
As I was casual, There are few random fortnights (5 to 6) that didn't meet requirement of 20hrs per week. So, i excluded those fortnights myself to cover the requirement of 1 yr while doing skill assessment and did skill assessment after 1.5 yrs of working.
After skill assessment, the work has been continuous and 20 hrs per week. Can i provide the payslips after skill assessment of 26 fortnights?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frankboy said:


> Hi NB,
> I lodged the visa after getting the preinvite. I have questions regarding my experience points that I claimed. I worked as a casual for 20hrs a week. It has been 2.5 yrs. So, I am claiming only 5 points onshore.
> As I was casual, There are few random fortnights (5 to 6) that didn't meet requirement of 20hrs per week. So, i excluded those fortnights myself to cover the requirement of 1 yr while doing skill assessment and did skill assessment after 1.5 yrs of working.
> After skill assessment, the work has been continuous and 20 hrs per week. Can i provide the payslips after skill assessment of 26 fortnights?


You have to prove points for experience from the date that you have claimed in the EOI
You cannot substitute the period at this stage

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> You have to prove points for experience from the date that you have claimed in the EOI
> You cannot substitute the period at this stage
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.
I mentioned in EOI my start date of work to current. 
What do you suggest?
To provide all payslips that has 20hrs per week?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frankboy said:


> Thanks NB.
> I mentioned in EOI my start date of work to current.
> What do you suggest?
> To provide all payslips that has 20hrs per week?


It’s not possible to comment with such limited information 
Best to consult a Mara agent who will study your complete application and give the correct course of action

Cheers


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

I've watched the speech from Scott Morrison in which he was clear that international travel won't be occurring anytime soon in the near future.

What he hasn't answered yet is how Australia will be managing PR applications for offshore applicants? My application has been there for 5 months and I was locked overseas.

I've called immigration and was told that they continued to assess and approve applications for offshore applicants, but no-one saw a single case being approved. It's time to be clear, gives appropriate information, and respect immigrants.

I know there are risks out there and so they need to manage them. But, we have lives to plan and continue and they must be honest as the USA, which announced a two months' pause in granting green cards to applicants.


----------



## Actvisa (Mar 15, 2020)

International travel is a term which has a broad meaning as it includes the influx of all kind of travellers. Regarding processing offshore applications, it definitely may face a little delay than usual, but for sure, they will be processed (mostly within the mentioned timeline). Citizens and PR holders are still welcome to travel to AUS, so don’t worry. I don’t know the authenticity of the news, but I saw, on immitracker, a PR granted (SC 190) to an offshore applicant on May 5, 2020. Keep your hopes high if they say that they are processing offshore applications. Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Crocs said:


> I've watched the speech from Scott Morrison in which he was clear that international travel won't be occurring anytime soon in the near future.
> 
> What he hasn't answered yet is how Australia will be managing PR applications for offshore applicants? My application has been there for 5 months and I was locked overseas.
> 
> ...


There are offshore folks who have lodged visa applications last year April n May and they are still waiting. Hundreds of applicants have applied before you and haven't heard anything and now Covid-19 have made situation worse. You can get frustrated as much as you want but it won't help. DHA will take their sweet time to process according to their priorities and you have no say into this or any of us can't do a bit about it. Just be patient. Yesterday there was one grant reported so more may come soon as things are gradually coming to normal. 

There are many approved cases who even didn't travel after grant due to Corona situation and were looking to get travel exemption. If you get the grant today would you travel right away? Have you thought about 2 weeks quarantine life and expenses and finding job in all this economic crisis? Better to wait in your home country and hope for the best. No need to stress out as it will cause u just panic n nothing else. 

Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm in the same offshore boat (although 7 months since I lodged and 3 months since I was asked to upload a new police check by a case officer). I feel extremely sorry for those people who are on longer than a year since lodgement with no contact! 

Anyway, apparently offshores are being processed but we are at the bottom of the list of current visa processing importance. I imagine immigration staff have been pulled from processing our visas to doing more urgent things like covid exemptions and repatriation paperwork etc. Hopefully that huge backlog will be cleared at some point and skilled visas will be back on the table soon. I also saw that offshore grant on immitracker - that's the first offshore grant I have seen in nearly 7 weeks so fingers crossed that the first of many!

Good luck in your application wait,

Matt






mail2notif said:


> Crocs said:
> 
> 
> > I've watched the speech from Scott Morrison in which he was clear that international travel won't be occurring anytime soon in the near future.
> ...


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Actvisa said:


> International travel is a term which has a broad meaning as it includes the influx of all kind of travellers. Regarding processing offshore applications, it definitely may face a little delay than usual, but for sure, they will be processed (mostly within the mentioned timeline). Citizens and PR holders are still welcome to travel to AUS, so don’t worry. I don’t know the authenticity of the news, but I saw, on immitracker, a PR granted (SC 190) to an offshore applicant on May 5, 2020. Keep your hopes high if they say that they are processing offshore applications. Cheers



Definitely, international travel is a difficulty right now. Like I had said, immigration had assured me twice over the phone that they are still processing applications for offshore applicants. It happens that we couldn't see any grant recently until this week. Therefore, I hope that things improve and they can grant PR applications quicker.

Btw, they've approved an application for an ICT Business Analyst which is my application group. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi Mate,

Could you advise what CO contacted you for? I lodged my visa last Dec, hasn't heard anything from them yet.

Thanks in advance,






mail2notif said:


> There are offshore folks who have lodged visa applications last year April n May and they are still waiting. Hundreds of applicants have applied before you and haven't heard anything and now Covid-19 have made situation worse. You can get frustrated as much as you want but it won't help. DHA will take their sweet time to process according to their priorities and you have no say into this or any of us can't do a bit about it. Just be patient. Yesterday there was one grant reported so more may come soon as things are gradually coming to normal.
> 
> There are many approved cases who even didn't travel after grant due to Corona situation and were looking to get travel exemption. If you get the grant today would you travel right away? Have you thought about 2 weeks quarantine life and expenses and finding job in all this economic crisis? Better to wait in your home country and hope for the best. No need to stress out as it will cause u just panic n nothing else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Mathewpeter said:


> I'm in the same offshore boat (although 7 months since I lodged and 3 months since I was asked to upload a new police check by a case officer). I feel extremely sorry for those people who are on longer than a year since lodgement with no contact!
> 
> Anyway, apparently offshores are being processed but we are at the bottom of the list of current visa processing importance. I imagine immigration staff have been pulled from processing our visas to doing more urgent things like covid exemptions and repatriation paperwork etc. Hopefully that huge backlog will be cleared at some point and skilled visas will be back on the table soon. I also saw that offshore grant on immitracker - that's the first offshore grant I have seen in nearly 7 weeks so fingers crossed that the first of many!
> 
> ...


Hi Matt, when exactly the CO asked for PCC?


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Guys,

Share your occupations.

My one: 
NSW 190, applied on 26th Dec 2019, Systems Analyst, No co-contact so far in 5 months


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Mathewpeter said:


> I'm in the same offshore boat (although 7 months since I lodged and 3 months since I was asked to upload a new police check by a case officer). I feel extremely sorry for those people who are on longer than a year since lodgement with no contact!
> 
> Anyway, apparently offshores are being processed but we are at the bottom of the list of current visa processing importance. I imagine immigration staff have been pulled from processing our visas to doing more urgent things like covid exemptions and repatriation paperwork etc. Hopefully that huge backlog will be cleared at some point and skilled visas will be back on the table soon. I also saw that offshore grant on immitracker - that's the first offshore grant I have seen in nearly 7 weeks so fingers crossed that the first of many!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Hopefully we will get our grants soon or atleast the trend for offshore starts with recent. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Crocs said:


> Definitely, international travel is a difficulty right now. Like I had said, immigration had assured me twice over the phone that they are still processing applications for offshore applicants. It happens that we couldn't see any grant recently until this week. Therefore, I hope that things improve and they can grant PR applications quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, they've approved an application for an ICT Business Analyst which is my application group. Fingers crossed.


Will they ever admit if they stop or slow down things intentionally? I don't think so. Legally speaking they can't stop down the partners visa and you know what trick they came up with? Slowing down the visa processing intentionally so much that partner visa now takes around 18 months on average. Few lucky one gets between 12-18 while unlucky one it can take 24 months or more. This was mentioned by ex director of immigration Abdul rizvi last year in his articles. According to law they cannot do this as partners are essential to Australian citizen n PRs to build their family and for emotional support but this is happening. 90k visa applications are pending and on AVG these days cost for partner visa is 8k. 

So please don't take their words literally when they say they are still processing things because they are doing the same trick as per my understanding. You could disagree. Yes processing is happening to the extent that's why CO contacts are happening but grants is or atleast were a different story which is understandable given the current situation. 

Rest good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

nohtyp said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was for polio vaccination as my country is high risk for polio though I am living in a different country for last 3 years and even travelled to Australia twice on tourist visa and was never asked for the same though it was one of the requirements for visa. But I guess it's only discretion of the CO to what they ask and what not. Provided the same on next day and then things slowed down. 

They had started picking December applications and I think I saw one grant or CO contacts atleast back then for 5th December. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Will they ever admit if they stop or slow down things intentionally? I don't think so. Legally speaking they can't stop down the partners visa and you know what trick they came up with? Slowing down the visa processing intentionally so much that partner visa now takes around 18 months on average. Few lucky one gets between 12-18 while unlucky one it can take 24 months or more. This was mentioned by ex director of immigration Abdul rizvi last year in his articles. According to law they cannot do this as partners are essential to Australian citizen n PRs to build their family and for emotional support but this is happening. 90k visa applications are pending and on AVG these days cost for partner visa is 8k.
> 
> So please don't take their words literally when they say they are still processing things because they are doing the same trick as per my understanding. You could disagree. Yes processing is happening to the extent that's why CO contacts are happening but grants is or atleast were a different story which is understandable given the current situation.
> 
> ...



Exactly, they would never admit this. That's why I said they should be honest and sincere like the USA was (they suspended approvals for two months). Then we could plan our lives.

But anyway, no more we can do unless wait.


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

I checked with my immigration agent and she told me the recent SA state sponsorships and PR grants are all for healthcare workers. None of them are non-healthcare occupations. It’s so frustrating that there is no clear timetable when the PR applications for non-healthcare occupations will resume. My 190 application was submitted in Nov last year and there was no update from the department since then.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

msim87 said:


> I checked with my immigration agent and she told me the recent SA state sponsorships and PR grants are all for healthcare workers. None of them are non-healthcare occupations. It’s so frustrating that there is no clear timetable when the PR applications for non-healthcare occupations will resume. My 190 application was submitted in Nov last year and there was no update from the department since then.


Thanks for sharing. Question: How did your immigration agent find this out? Did she request a FOI? Inside knowledge? 

Also - my close friend just got his 491 SA invitation TODAY (07/05/2020) although he has asked to be considered for a 190. He's not a healthcare worker. ICT Business Analyst on 75 points. Onshore. Applied EOI and to SA mid- January 2020. Had a CO contact him in March. Requested for bank statements that showed he resides in SA. Also, his application including his wife and children.

I've already congratulated him and am anxious. CO contacted me under 30 days of my application but am yet to hear back.


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

NSW 190, applied On Dec 2019, Auditor, onshore, no contact yet


Crocs said:


> Guys,
> 
> Share your occupations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Thanks for sharing. Question: How did your immigration agent find this out? Did she request a FOI? Inside knowledge?
> 
> Also - my close friend just got his 491 SA invitation TODAY (07/05/2020) although he has asked to be considered for a 190. He's not a healthcare worker. ICT Business Analyst on 75 points. Onshore. Applied EOI and to SA mid- January 2020. Had a CO contact him in March. Requested for bank statements that showed he resides in SA. Also, his application including his wife and children.
> 
> I've already congratulated him and am anxious. CO contacted me under 30 days of my application but am yet to hear back.


Yes, to my understanding they are inviting onshore applicants, as well as offshore healthcare workers at the moment. How long will that moment last, it is to be seen...

We have been waiting since last August...


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Vic 190 cook no co contact or grant lodge May 19



ssiddu said:


> NSW 190, applied On Dec 2019, Auditor, onshore, no contact yet
> 
> 
> Crocs said:
> ...


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Crocs said:


> Definitely, international travel is a difficulty right now. Like I had said, immigration had assured me twice over the phone that they are still processing applications for offshore applicants. It happens that we couldn't see any grant recently until this week. Therefore, I hope that things improve and they can grant PR applications quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, they've approved an application for an ICT Business Analyst which is my application group. Fingers crossed.


The ICT BA approval is a Visa Grant or an approval after Pre Invite?

If it's a Visa, then it's a great news for all of us who have filed and waiting. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bahlv said:


> The ICT BA approval is a Visa Grant or an approval after Pre Invite?
> 
> If it's a Visa, then it's a great news for all of us who have filed and waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Visa grant. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

The guy who had reported the first offshore visa grant has deleted his case in ImmiTracker.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> Visa grant.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Oh wow 

And I'm assuming this is offshore?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Oh wow
> 
> And I'm assuming this is offshore?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Or maybe onshore 

Sorry I got a bit confused as onshore and offshore has become a really important criteria lately 

I'm offshore and filed in December, just waiting for the news that they've started processing offshore

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Crocs said:


> The guy who had reported the first offshore visa grant has deleted his case in ImmiTracker.


Hmmm, not a good news it seems after all 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Crocs said:


> The guy who had reported the first offshore visa grant has deleted his case in ImmiTracker.


Yeah I noticed that as well. His purpose is served so what does he care now 

Atleast he reported it once so that everyone got to know. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Yeah I noticed that as well. His purpose is served so what does he care now
> 
> Atleast he reported it once so that everyone got to know.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


I wonder if it was even real.


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

Someone reported it as fake and thats why it was taken off the immitracker.

Grants trend continues to be for onshore only currently.


----------



## praneethsrinivas (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I have 85 points including Partner skills assessment and lodged for VICTORIA Subclass 190 on 25-Feb-2020. What are the current chances of getting ITA ? Any help is much appreciates. TIA.

ANZSCO: 261311 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 20 Partner: 10
EOI 190 VIC: 25/2/20 
Waiting for Invite


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

praneethsrinivas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For software engineers Vic is very picky and haven't invited many during this financial years. If you are onshore then you have some high chances but if offshore then don't keep high hopes and start preparing for backup. Because with VIC or any other states the high points(even 100) doesn't guarantee an invite because state criteria is not open to public for exact selection. I had 2 EOI of 261313&261314 with Vic and they didn't invite until now and it was with 85 points since November. 

Let VIC EOI sit there while you prepare for other states if that's something you are okay with. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Rsm_2681 said:


> Someone reported it as fake and thats why it was taken off the immitracker.
> 
> Grants trend continues to be for onshore only currently.


It could be fake. Anyway, in my own humble opinion/guessing this current situation is gonna last to the end of June. Meaning that they're gonna finish ALL of the onshore applications first. Then, they will count the offshore applicants who have already submitted their applications like us from the next financial year intake which starts on the first of July 2020, and process their applications as of that date!


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Dear Experts, I have 190 application back in Jan 2020(offshore). And not sure when the grant will be coming. What do you guys suggest if at all I have baby expecting (late Nov 2020).. do I wait for grant and apply for 101 visa or just submit change in circumstances and include child in the current application..? Just want to know how the timelines will be for 101 Visa, hoping I got the grant before Nov..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> Dear Experts, I have 190 application back in Jan 2020(offshore). And not sure when the grant will be coming. What do you guys suggest if at all I have baby expecting (late Nov 2020).. do I wait for grant and apply for 101 visa or just submit change in circumstances and include child in the current application..? Just want to know how the timelines will be for 101 Visa, hoping I got the grant before Nov..


Chances of getting grant for offshore applicants is bleak in the near future
Inform the CO of the pregnancy and request to delay the grant till the baby is born so that the baby gets the PR with you
Getting a PR for the baby later would be costly, time consuming and cumbersome 

That’s what I would do

Cheers


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

233311 - Electrical Engineer
-------------------------
Age: 30, Education: 15, Master: 5 Regional Study: 5, PTE: 10, Partner Points: 10 State: 5 (Total 80)


Timeline
-------
190 DOE: 80 with SS (20-Nov-2019) - WA (75+5)
WA State Invite to apply: 20-Jan-2020
WA State Nomination (Invitation): 21-03-2020
Visa Application Lodgement: 18-Apr-2020
Medicals: 7-May-2020
CO Contact: Not yet
Visa Grant: Waiting
Application: Onshore
Application Lodged: Myself


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Just saw a post from Aussie group. On may 8th they got grant for ICT onshore.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> Just saw a post from Aussie group. On may 8th they got grant for ICT onshore.


Could you post the link or provide the full name of the group?


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

I have applied for 190 Visa on May 2019 and waiting for the grant. I am working for an India based company and was deputed in Australia till May 1st week with Australia payroll. Recently, I started working for the same employer from India with India payroll as my deputation to Australia has ended. 

My question is do I need to inform this change to the department through "Notification of changes in circumstances". I am still working for the same employer but now from India with India payroll. 

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## TPCC147 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hello all,

We are just about to post the EOI and then apply through the Live in Melbourne site for 190 nomination. Are nominations running on time, or at all? 
My info:
Offshore (UK)
Points: 75+5 for nomination 
2 Secondary school teacherS But partner doesn't have skills assessment as graduation is on hold due to Covid

Any guidance or information would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> I have applied for 190 Visa on May 2019 and waiting for the grant. I am working for an India based company and was deputed in Australia till May 1st week with Australia payroll. Recently, I started working for the same employer from India with India payroll as my deputation to Australia has ended.
> 
> My question is do I need to inform this change to the department through "Notification of changes in circumstances". I am still working for the same employer but now from India with India payroll.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


You will have to inform 
Use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new india address
If your designation has changed, inform that also
You should have done it the moment you left Australia, so do it ASAP 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TPCC147 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We are just about to post the EOI and then apply through the Live in Melbourne site for 190 nomination. Are nominations running on time, or at all?
> My info:
> ...


There is no schedule for invites so no question of time
Vic is extremely secretive choosy and opaque on whom and why they invite 

Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Is it not true that whoever has got an invitation so far will get some answers either grant approval or rejection?


We are waiting from Jun 2019 from NSW . Do we still have people before June waiting for grant? 

Thanks,
Vidyaa


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Our documentation will start to expire due to the current delay for offshore applicants. E.g. English tests, Skills assessment and this is going to cost us time and money.


----------



## rajparikh_059 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,

I have some question with regards to elodgement in immiaccount.

First

regarding to form 1229...It is asking to fill TRN no on page-1. Is that the same number you see when you login to immi account and see it elodgement page starting with EGXXXX???

Second question 

Is regarding to Health examination... I have done health examination last year may 14th,2019. Can i use that HAP ID for lodging application as on today date?

Third question:

Usual country of residence if i am residing in Australia for last 2 years should i type Australian address?

Fourth question:

Non-migrating members of the family unit ---> Do we have to includes parents, brothers and sisters in this section?? Though in drop down menu only Child (Adopted/grand/step) and spouse options coming.

Fifth Question:

What option below applicable for the work experience for which we are not claiming points for as ACS have deducted them in skill assessment?

Is the applicant claiming points for this employment? yes/no (I believe no here)

Is this employment related to the nominated position? yes/no (I am not too sure)

Sixth question:

Travel history

What should i mention in "to date" if currently i am living in Australia? i thought to put my current visa expiry date but it does not take future dates. Should i put today date?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

vidyaajay said:


> Is it not true that whoever has got an invitation so far will get some answers either grant approval or rejection?
> 
> 
> We are waiting from Jun 2019 from NSW . Do we still have people before June waiting for grant?
> ...


Yes, few from may are still left. Saw them commenting on thread few weeks back and then grants for offshore slowed/stopped. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Crocs said:


> Our documentation will start to expire due to the current delay for offshore applicants. E.g. English tests, Skills assessment and this is going to cost us time and money.


Inevitable situation and nobody expected it. Skills assessment and PTE may still get accepted by CO as they have some control over such stuff. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajparikh_059 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some question with regards to elodgement in immiaccount.
> 
> ...


Which visa have you applied for?
Have you ensured that you have claimed the correct points in Skillselect ?
Your questions does not indicate so

Be very sure of what you are doing else you may lose your visa application fees
If in doubt, consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> You will have to inform
> Use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new india address
> If your designation has changed, inform that also
> You should have done it the moment you left Australia, so do it ASAP
> ...


Thanks for the reply NB. I've already updated them on the address change. 

My query is regarding the employer update. I've not updated about the employer so far because I was doing work from home on Australia payroll from India. But now, I've shifted to India payroll for the same employer. So, I was asking whether this too needs to be updated to the department.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> Inevitable situation and nobody expected it. Skills assessment and PTE may still get accepted by CO as they have some control over such stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Hi Mail2Notif

Just wondering if you are onshore? I see that you got a CO contact - our timeline is quote similar, just that I am offshore and no CO contact so far.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Hi Mail2Notif
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you are onshore? I see that you got a CO contact - our timeline is quote similar, just that I am offshore and no CO contact so far.


I am offshore. I had CO contact because they wanted some polio vaccine cert from me. 

You may get direct grant. Even with same timelines there is no guarantee if grant or CO contact will happen in same time. Though it can overlap and come close to each other as usually DHA picks same month cases together. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> Crocs said:
> 
> 
> > Our documentation will start to expire due to the current delay for offshore applicants. E.g. English tests, Skills assessment and this is going to cost us time and money.
> ...


They won’t ask you to have SA and English done again I think? Only health and police check? Otherwise it’s bit much.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> I am offshore. I had CO contact because they wanted some polio vaccine cert from me.
> 
> You may get direct grant. Even with same timelines there is no guarantee if grant or CO contact will happen in same time. Though it can overlap and come close to each other as usually DHA picks same month cases together.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Okay


----------



## myomega (Oct 16, 2019)

Goodday all, please am in the process of submitting my 190 visa, i have work with 4 employers and 2 of them didnt remit any tax or pension but i have bank statement and payslip to prove salary payment, the other 2 i have their bank statement, payslip, tax cert and pension, during my assessment these were the document i sent to TRA. At this visa stage, i was told that they dont recognize bank statement and payslip, was told tax or pension is the priority to prove previous emloyment. Please how true is this. please i need your input and anybody that can help out, so i can upload my documents ASAP.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

myomega said:


> Goodday all, please am in the process of submitting my 190 visa, i have work with 4 employers and 2 of them didnt remit any tax or pension but i have bank statement and payslip to prove salary payment, the other 2 i have their bank statement, payslip, tax cert and pension, during my assessment these were the document i sent to TRA. At this visa stage, i was told that they dont recognize bank statement and payslip, was told tax or pension is the priority to prove previous emloyment. Please how true is this. please i need your input and anybody that can help out, so i can upload my documents ASAP.


Did you claim experience points?


----------



## myomega (Oct 16, 2019)

yes i claimed experience point.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

vivalavidarose said:


> They won’t ask you to have SA and English done again I think? Only health and police check? Otherwise it’s bit much.


Yes. Chances of PCC and health check are high. But let's see. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

myomega said:


> Goodday all, please am in the process of submitting my 190 visa, i have work with 4 employers and 2 of them didnt remit any tax or pension but i have bank statement and payslip to prove salary payment, the other 2 i have their bank statement, payslip, tax cert and pension, during my assessment these were the document i sent to TRA. At this visa stage, i was told that they dont recognize bank statement and payslip, was told tax or pension is the priority to prove previous emloyment. Please how true is this. please i need your input and anybody that can help out, so i can upload my documents ASAP.


It will be very difficult to prove genuine employment without at least 2 3rd party evidence
You have just one..that is bank statement
Do you want to take a risk ?

Cheers


----------



## myomega (Oct 16, 2019)

NB said:


> It will be very difficult to prove genuine employment without at least 2 3rd party evidence
> You have just one..that is bank statement
> Do you want to take a risk ?
> 
> Cheers


please what do you suggest i do, tax was not paid by my employer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

myomega said:


> please what do you suggest i do, tax was not paid by my employer.


Tax was not deductible as you were below taxable limit, or tax was deducted from your salary but not paid to the government?

This is in which country ?

Cheers


----------



## myomega (Oct 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Tax was not deductible as you were below taxable limit, or tax was deducted from your salary but not paid to the government?
> 
> This is in which country ?
> 
> Cheers


No deduction was made on the payslip, showing payment breakdown. The country is Nigeria. One of the jobs was a 5 month contract, while the other was through a third party recruitment firm


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

myomega said:


> No deduction was made on the payslip, showing payment breakdown. The country is Nigeria. One of the jobs was a 5 month contract, while the other was through a third party recruitment firm


No idea how strict the laws are in your country on deduction of tax from salary

Cheers


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Chances of getting grant for offshore applicants is bleak in the near future
> 
> Inform the CO of the pregnancy and request to delay the grant till the baby is born so that the baby gets the PR with you
> 
> ...


They have taken Money , so I think they will provide. However , there might be some delay .

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Given that no offshore visas are being granted at the moment, you'd think that the case officers would be able to redirect their workload to those who are located onshore, which could mean they could increase grants? Kind of like what they're doing with citizenship ceremonies being online. A missed opportunity if you ask me.

Or maybe they're focusing on partner visas / other family visas.

Just speculating but keen to hear other opinions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> They have taken Money , so I think they will provide. However , there might be some delay .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I said near future, not never

Cheers


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

mfh5001 said:


> Given that no offshore visas are being granted at the moment, you'd think that the case officers would be able to redirect their workload to those who are located onshore, which could mean they could increase grants? Kind of like what they're doing with citizenship ceremonies being online. A missed opportunity if you ask me.
> 
> Or maybe they're focusing on partner visas / other family visas.
> 
> Just speculating but keen to hear other opinions.


God knows what they're doing :ranger:


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Any 190 visa granted recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> Given that no offshore visas are being granted at the moment, you'd think that the case officers would be able to redirect their workload to those who are located onshore, which could mean they could increase grants? Kind of like what they're doing with citizenship ceremonies being online. A missed opportunity if you ask me.
> 
> Or maybe they're focusing on partner visas / other family visas.
> 
> Just speculating but keen to hear other opinions.


In theory, you are absolutely right. And they have stopped sending new invitations for 190 and 491, it means they have less case on their tables. 

On the other hand, they had focused on health related occupations for around 3 weeks, and now, AU is doing great by means of case numbers etc., so I see less grant or CO contact for health professionals. 

In conclusion, onshore candidates' assessments are supposed to be concluded faster. They have provided grant to an onshore guy (engineer) who had applied on January 2020. So, it shows that this theory works (I hope so)...


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

mfh5001 said:


> Given that no offshore visas are being granted at the moment, you'd think that the case officers would be able to redirect their workload to those who are located onshore, which could mean they could increase grants? Kind of like what they're doing with citizenship ceremonies being online. A missed opportunity if you ask me.
> 
> Or maybe they're focusing on partner visas / other family visas.
> 
> Just speculating but keen to hear other opinions.


Make sense, but I don't see any update on this thread of anyone recently got grant if DHA is focussing on the pending applications. Request to all people, please post here if any updates on your application.


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

I just checked in with my immi agent. She said based on the 190 cases handled by her agency, most of the grants these days were related to medical field. Non-medical processionals 190 grants were extremely slow. I’m also interested to know anyone have got grants recently here in this group. Thanks


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Onurakis said:


> mfh5001 said:
> 
> 
> > Given that no offshore visas are being granted at the moment, you'd think that the case officers would be able to redirect their workload to those who are located onshore, which could mean they could increase grants? Kind of like what they're doing with citizenship ceremonies being online. A missed opportunity if you ask me.
> ...


I don’t think they would process onshore any faster because logic. More permanent residents, more social security payments, bigger debt... So I think we should curb our eagerness and just wait, update when you have news, ask when you have questions. But no more speculations and rumors please...


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

vivalavidarose said:


> I don’t think they would process onshore any faster because logic. More permanent residents, more social security payments, bigger debt... So I think we should curb our eagerness and just wait, update when you have news, ask when you have questions. But no more speculations and rumors please...


_more social security payments, bigger debt... 
_
Wrong! onshore ppl who already lodged visa get social security already while waiting for grant! what debt? most of them got invitations because they are working onshore, in other words they are the ones paying the debt!
your argument is baseless. I saw an ICT onshore who got his visa in 2mos (May20). 

Good luck to everybody (onshore & offshore like myself)


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

berriberri said:


> vivalavidarose said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think they would process onshore any faster because logic. More permanent residents, more social security payments, bigger debt... So I think we should curb our eagerness and just wait, update when you have news, ask when you have questions. But no more speculations and rumors please...
> ...


They don’t have access to job keeper and seeker until grant, only medicare. Not their debt obviously you don’t know anything about how the economy works.

And excuse you I never said they stopped the grant, just said not faster, because someone speculated that they stopped granting offshore so must be speeding up onshore. Research, my friend, research.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

vivalavidarose said:


> I don’t think they would process onshore any faster because logic. More permanent residents, more social security payments, bigger debt... So I think we should curb our eagerness and just wait, update when you have news, ask when you have questions. But no more speculations and rumors please...


Have you ever heard Immitracker? No romours or speculations, just the facts. If you would check Immitracker before criticising, you would see that for some period, only nurses were getting their grants for visa 189 & 190. In the past 2 weeks, some non-health related occupations (IT people, engineers etc.) have received their grants which is a positive development.


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

Is there anyone who got CO contact and still waiting for grant. I applied in july 2019, got last co on 14 jan2020. 
Immi account shows last updated 24 jan 2020.
What would be that update???


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

vivalavidarose said:


> They don’t have access to job keeper and seeker until grant, only medicare. Not their debt obviously you don’t know anything about how the economy works.
> 
> And excuse you I never said they stopped the grant, just said not faster, because someone speculated that they stopped granting offshore so must be speeding up onshore. Research, my friend, research.


Relax mate, relax.. You are a new member who judges people who are spending their time here to give support each other (technically & mentally). On the other hand, of course the people will share what they have heard, otherwise just follow up your agent & web site of the government. Why are you here, give lessons & judging or what?


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Onurakis said:


> vivalavidarose said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think they would process onshore any faster because logic. More permanent residents, more social security payments, bigger debt... So I think we should curb our eagerness and just wait, update when you have news, ask when you have questions. But no more speculations and rumors please...
> ...


Yeah but there are also people reported grant then removed it. So if you choose to believe immitracker, by all means... And the speculations I referred to are not even immitracker-related. Please kindly read older posts for the whole picture.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Onurakis said:


> vivalavidarose said:
> 
> 
> > They don’t have access to job keeper and seeker until grant, only medicare. Not their debt obviously you don’t know anything about how the economy works.
> ...


What do you mean lessons, I’m entitled to my own opinions. Just kindly asked people not to spread unverified so-called facts. But if that’s what you want to do, again by all means. Just disregard my posts. 

Also a new member doesn’t always mean a less knowledgeable or less supportive one. I do try to support people too. And look who’s judging here


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Regara said:


> Is there anyone who got CO contact and still waiting for grant. I applied in july 2019, got last co on 14 jan2020.
> Immi account shows last updated 24 jan 2020.
> What would be that update???



Waiting since Jun-19. What was the co ask?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Let's not get too heated on here, folks. After all, we're all in the same boat 

While I can appreciate ImmiTracker is a thing, I can't trust people are actually putting the right information in there (just recently I saw someone put 3 different entries in the 190 Visa tracker when clearly he/she meant to put it in the 190 EOI tracker). We shouldn't take it as gospel, but nonetheless it is a semi-decent tool when used correctly and I'm sure a lot of us are grateful for it.

Working in data analytics, I tend to get excited when provided with a tool that gives access to real-time information. ImmiTracker (let's say it has a 75% accuracy) and this forum are two such data points.

For the few months prior to COVID, there was a general trend of people getting their (onshore and offshore) direct grants or CO contact between 97 and 105 days, almost like clockwork. For example, people who applied around 12 November got CO contact or DG on 19/20 Feb. For those who got CO contact, assuming they did their documents, they got DG 1 month later on 20 March. This trend sort of continued for people who applied in to December. Obviously priorities changed with COVID.

I'd like to think that there was a system in place (maybe a computer said to the CO's, "ok today you will evaluate applications for people who applied on XYZ date"), but right now I don't think that's the case. Some people are claiming to get CO contact after 2 days; some are getting grants after 400. Until then I'll continue to analyse data and make my own assumptions 

Long story short: there is no rhyme or reason how the Department is doing anything anymore. No one can predict based on data these days as it's all over the shop. Everyone needs to keep calm and your grants will come


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mfh5001 said:


> Let's not get too heated on here, folks. After all, we're all in the same boat
> 
> While I can appreciate ImmiTracker is a thing, I can't trust people are actually putting the right information in there (just recently I saw someone put 3 different entries in the 190 Visa tracker when clearly he/she meant to put it in the 190 EOI tracker). We shouldn't take it as gospel, but nonetheless it is a semi-decent tool when used correctly and I'm sure a lot of us are grateful for it.
> 
> ...


Well said mate!


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

For those of you playing at home, new processing time estimates released:

75% of applications: 5 months
90% of applications: 7 months


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> For those of you playing at home, new processing time estimates released:
> 
> 75% of applications: 5 months
> 90% of applications: 7 months



Ahaha, pretty funny .....


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> Ahaha, pretty funny .....


RN's / medical professionals in the last month for sure skewing the data.

Offshore people waiting indefinitely, surely they can't be counting them?

What would be nice is a processing timeline for onshore and offshore separately. Would be helpful in that instance.

Guess we all have a possible reason to celebrate?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> RN's / medical professionals in the last month for sure skewing the data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it 8-10 or 9-11 months earlier? They won't ever give the data separately as that would expose the slowness in one category as then people may demand it profession wise too. So collating all the data for onshore n offshore keeps the performance numbers realistic. 

I hope offshore never becomes another partner visa category due to corona situation, where it takes 15-24 months and on average 18 month's. 

Waiting waiting and waiting for the golden email and for now just the hope that grants have resumed for offshore and non medical folks. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Was it 8-10 or 9-11 months earlier? They won't ever give the data separately as that would expose the slowness in one category as then people may demand it profession wise too. So collating all the data for onshore n offshore keeps the performance numbers realistic.
> 
> I hope offshore never becomes another partner visa category due to corona situation, where it takes 15-24 months and on average 18 month's.
> 
> ...


When I applied in December it was 8-10 months, and then 8-11 months for a bit, then 7-9 months, and now 5-7 months.

Agreed, I hope for the sake of everybody offshore that you all can fit into this 5-7 months bucket (but possibly don't count on it until they open borders). But my hope is that everybody gets their grants soon!!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> When I applied in December it was 8-10 months, and then 8-11 months for a bit, then 7-9 months, and now 5-7 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, I hope for the sake of everybody offshore that you all can fit into this 5-7 months bucket (but possibly don't count on it until they open borders). But my hope is that everybody gets their grants soon!!


I have already touched the 6th month while many before me have been waiting with or without CO grants for over 9 months as well. In November I think the timeline was either 6-8 or 7-9 months. 

Yeah we can just be hopeful. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> I have already touched the 6th month while many before me have been waiting with or without CO grants for over 9 months as well. In November I think the timeline was either 6-8 or 7-9 months.
> 
> Yeah we can just be hopeful.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


A complete guess here:
It would seem they go off of previous month's data (as the website said "for month ending 30 April 2020), so I think they take all grants from April (in this case) into account for the estimates. April saw a lot of super quick grants, based on self-reporting. That's possibly why the numbers are so low.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> A complete guess here:
> It would seem they go off of previous month's data (as the website said "for month ending 30 April 2020), so I think they take all grants from April (in this case) into account for the estimates. April saw a lot of super quick grants, based on self-reporting. That's possibly why the numbers are so low.



If I would perform all research & analysis on my daily works instead of the immigration related info, most likely I would be a CEO in one of the Fortune500 companies...


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Hey guys, under Freedom of Information Act we can request insight into real processing time for onshore offshore? Of course it’s their discretion to provide or not, but it’s worth a try? I actually don’t know how it’s done, but have seen people acquired information about a state’s (can’t remember which perhaps NSW) data of invitation for past times. Can someone shed light on this? Thanks!


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

Co asked for form 80 and then for baby medical


vidyaajay said:


> Regara said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone who got CO contact and still waiting for grant. I applied in july 2019, got last co on 14 jan2020.
> ...


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

Recently Process time for 190 visa has been changed to 5-7 months, But I do not see any recent grants for 190 other than healthcare occupations. 

Does anyone have information on recent grants for 190 other than healthcare occupations ?

Why did they change the process time, is it because immigration is planning to releas more grants in coming months or it is just a normal process?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

ssiddu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Recently Process time for 190 visa has been changed to 5-7 months, But I do not see any recent grants for 190 other than healthcare occupations.
> 
> ...


According to Immitracker (no one knows whether it is trustworthy or not), 4 or 5 people with non-medical occupations have received grants in May.


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> For those of you playing at home, new processing time estimates released:
> 
> 75% of applications: 5 months
> 90% of applications: 7 months


Haha, laugh or cry?!?! lol. Lodged in july 2019, NSW and not even a CO contact yet... 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

pra7eek said:


> Haha, laugh or cry?!?! lol. Lodged in july 2019, NSW and not even a CO contact yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Dec 2018... get in line 

I had CO contact, at times it was two in a day (I guess those systems are difficult to navigate huh?), it's a mess... I don't even wanna get into it


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ssiddu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Recently Process time for 190 visa has been changed to 5-7 months, But I do not see any recent grants for 190 other than healthcare occupations.
> 
> ...


Only 2-3 grants were reported in which one was either deleted by the person itself or someone reported it to be fake so that was taken down. Only that person or God knows better. In general, no one reported it on any of the forums or groups like WhatsApp or telegram. 

Processing time is on monthly basis and that's get changed every month from what I think. Since 19March offshore didn't get much grant except medical and last month or even this only onshore plus medical so hence processing time seems to be reduced. Assume it to be just Aprils data. This doesn't reflect any future action. It may again jump to 9-11 months if they give less grants this month. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Anyad said:


> Dec 2018... get in line
> 
> I had CO contact, at times it was two in a day (I guess those systems are difficult to navigate huh?), it's a mess... I don't even wanna get into it


Man! 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

pra7eek said:


> Man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Mistakes and stuff happen and I am a patient man, so I don't much mind, but it would be nice to finally have the grant


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Anyad said:


> Mistakes and stuff happen and I am a patient man, so I don't much mind, but it would be nice to finally have the grant


Definitely... Grant will be soon... Very soon

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

Anyad said:


> Mistakes and stuff happen and I am a patient man, so I don't much mind, but it would be nice to finally have the grant



Wow. I think you are the most cool-headed and most patient person I got to read in this forum. I usually come across some people who have only been waiting for 2-3 months and is already cursing Australia for not paying enough attention to them. Bless you!


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

We will get our grants. I am also waiting for a year now. Hopefully June is our month.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

rianess said:


> Wow. I think you are the most cool-headed and most patient person I got to read in this forum. I usually come across some people who have only been waiting for 2-3 months and is already cursing Australia for not paying enough attention to them. Bless you!


Hahaha. Well said. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Only 2-3 grants were reported in which one was either deleted by the person itself or someone reported it to be fake so that was taken down. Only that person or God knows better. In general, no one reported it on any of the forums or groups like WhatsApp or telegram.
> 
> Processing time is on monthly basis and that's get changed every month from what I think. Since 19March offshore didn't get much grant except medical and last month or even this only onshore plus medical so hence processing time seems to be reduced. Assume it to be just Aprils data. This doesn't reflect any future action. It may again jump to 9-11 months if they give less grants this month.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Well that reduction in processing time is sort of a good news to me. 

At least in early June next month, it now allows me to call them and put a note to the CO to see how my case (190 QLD onshore) is going. 

Because from 9 months to 7 months, my application would technically exceed that 7 months 90% processing period as I applied in Oct 2019.

I'm still not sure whether if me being under a BVB at the moment despite being onshore would somehow hinder my application processing in their system.


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

pra7eek said:


> Haha, laugh or cry?!?! lol. Lodged in july 2019, NSW and not even a CO contact yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Will you be attempting to contact DHA since the processing time has changed? 

Or have you already attempted to call them?


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

Hi guys.I am new here.I have ANZCO code for general accountant,221111.I have 65 for 189.70 for 190 and 80 for 491.Wanted to ask if there is any chance I will get invited or I have to work towards getting more points.I was looking at 491/190 for NT and 491 for SA but I was going to see if I can meet any other states 'requirements and apply to whichever one invites me first.I am also offshore.
Kind regards


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

js94 said:


> Will you be attempting to contact DHA since the processing time has changed?
> 
> 
> 
> Or have you already attempted to call them?


It is better I contact my agent and ask them of we should send a feedback or no. Mostly we all know that won't do much. I believe it helps to be patient because there is nothing much we can do about it. 

Anxiety and repeated feedbacks will only hinder my mental health and it won't help the application in any sort of way possible.

Till now, I haven't sent them anything, I and DoHA remain in radio silence since I lodged.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tkinuz said:


> Hi guys.I am new here.I have ANZCO code for general accountant,221111.I have 65 for 189.70 for 190 and 80 for 491.Wanted to ask if there is any chance I will get invited or I have to work towards getting more points.I was looking at 491/190 for NT and 491 for SA but I was going to see if I can meet any other states 'requirements and apply to whichever one invites me first.I am also offshore.
> Kind regards


General accountant with even 100 points under 189 are having doubts whether they will get invited

You can do the maths
Best is to look for other countries
Australia you have nil chances

Cheers


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

Thanks for your response.What about 190/491?


NB said:


> Tkinuz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys.I am new here.I have ANZCO code for general accountant,221111.I have 65 for 189.70 for 190 and 80 for 491.Wanted to ask if there is any chance I will get invited or I have to work towards getting more points.I was looking at 491/190 for NT and 491 for SA but I was going to see if I can meet any other states 'requirements and apply to whichever one invites me first.I am also offshore.
> ...


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

pra7eek said:


> It is better I contact my agent and ask them of we should send a feedback or no. Mostly we all know that won't do much. I believe it helps to be patient because there is nothing much we can do about it.
> 
> Anxiety and repeated feedbacks will only hinder my mental health and it won't help the application in any sort of way possible.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you haven't at least contact them at least once. And most people from what I know do that after their application time exceeds the 90% period. 

I know it might not help much or at all, but at least it gives me an impression they are attempting to notify the CO to look at my application.


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

From my experience with phoning DHA, after you reach over the 90% waiting period, they spend 3-5 minutes having a little look into your case to make sure nothing is glaringly obviously wrong then tell you to wait patiently... It is only when you reach 2x the upper processing time, that they can then push a 
magic button (that apparently only appears when you reach this waiting time) and expedite our application.

With the new processing time updated yesterday (5-7) months, we finally reached that magic 2x number (now waiting 17 months) so I eagerly phoned the DHA again yesterday morning and the response I got was, we will put in a request to your case officer to enquire why it is taking so long...

I'm still not getting any hopes up here.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

I think processing time decreased because in April there’s few grants of healthcare that only took a few weeks-a month to process. So average = less. Nothing to be excited about. 

Regards,

Negative Nancy


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

So they update process time based on the grants of April 2020? Whats the point to update the process time then?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssiddu said:


> So they update process time based on the grants of April 2020? Whats the point to update the process time then?


It’s a part of their system 

Cheers


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

NB said:


> ssiddu said:
> 
> 
> > So they update process time based on the grants of April 2020? Whats the point to update the process time then?
> ...


If it is true then why the process time for 189 has not been reduced to this level ? 

There must be many healthcare occupations grants under 189, but the process for 189 has not changed much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssiddu said:


> If it is true then why the process time for 189 has not been reduced to this level ?
> 
> There must be many healthcare occupations grants under 189, but the process for 189 has not changed much.


You can rave and rant all you like but it’s not going to really help
These times are very rough estimates 
I got my grant in weeks when the wait time was 6-8 months
So it all depends on your documents and strength of evidence 

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

pra7eek said:


> Definitely... Grant will be soon... Very soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words, friend!



rianess said:


> Wow. I think you are the most cool-headed and most patient person I got to read in this forum. I usually come across some people who have only been waiting for 2-3 months and is already cursing Australia for not paying enough attention to them. Bless you!


Thank you so much. NB says it best, you just wait and the grant will come in it's due time. I could get angry or mad or frustrated but it would not lead anywhere. Also it helps I think they are trying to do their best. It's almost never the fault of the people actually doing the work, but mostly management being incompetent, so no point in getting angry I don't think.



mail2notif said:


> Hahaha. Well said.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thanks to you too!



NB said:


> You can rave and rant all you like but it’s not going to really help
> These times are very rough estimates
> I got my grant in weeks when the wait time was 6-8 months
> So it all depends on your documents and strength of evidence
> ...


Most of the time it does depend on the documents, but not always. Take my case where the person originally assessing my application clearly didn't even know how to handle the system, sending out multiple contacts in one day. That is unusual, but also repeatedly asking for documentation already provided seems to happen pretty frequently.

I'd say it's documents and luck combined


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Anyad said:


> Most of the time it does depend on the documents, but not always. Take my case where the person originally assessing my application clearly didn't even know how to handle the system, sending out multiple contacts in one day. That is unusual, but also repeatedly asking for documentation already provided seems to happen pretty frequently.
> 
> I'd say it's documents and luck combined


Sorry your application is taking so long, but in case you didn't know, not one, but several case officers look at one app. Hence the mix-up. Were the contacts about the same issue, from same CO? If they were could be a glitch.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Patience wearsoff when you don't have any contact and looking at the received status for a year and when you call and email them, standard answer will let the case officer know. WTH is going on with these officer. Can't really do anything.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

vivalavidarose said:


> Sorry your application is taking so long, but in case you didn't know, not one, but several case officers look at one app. Hence the mix-up. Were the contacts about the same issue, from same CO? If they were could be a glitch.


I know thank you. Also they do try to cover each other's tracks as well. So if one makes a mistake on your application the next one will try and defend it. I appreciate camaraderie, but I think after a point they just need to finalize the things


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Loverboyns said:


> Patience wearsoff when you don't have any contact and looking at the received status for a year and when you call and email them, standard answer will let the case officer know. WTH is going on with these officer. Can't really do anything.


Exactly, that's why Canadian immigration system is better.. At least you get updates and your application progresses in stages.. At least you know your application is being worked on and you can track it. For AUS you get no information on the PR application.


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi patient people and all those who are complaining about processing delays!
Today my family and I are "celebrating" 2 years of our application. Apart from the application fee (~8k) during this waiting time we've paid ~32k of school fees for our 3 children and who knows how much more time and money it will take. Not a single contact since 21.08.2018 after I uploaded additional docs requested by CO on 10.08.2018. No idea what these loafers in home affairs are doing all the time but it looks soo much as a mockery. 
I've been living and working in NSW since March 2016 (on temp work visa 457). After my visa has expired and I got my bridging visa I started permanent full-time job in local NSW company. My wife is a care worker for the last 2 years, she is working with people with disabilities, who are especially vulnerable during these covid times. No need to mention that all this time we were paying all the taxes and being absolutely law abide. There is nothing exrtaordinary in our application that you might think of, no crimes, special services, visa breaches, nothing like that. 
All the enquiries end up with useless responses that nothing is required from us at this stage and we need to wait..
I wish no one ever be in that boat


proof: https://drive.google.com/file/d/17hzQjRycVIjIUANiJJZeAZP_fwvRdQIU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Your case is more complicated than ours as we are just solo people applying and you have 5. Their will be extra document and extra proof needed for sure. And atleast you have CO contact which means you can say application is in furthur assessment stage not like lot of us nothing. Totally blindsided. I had to spend more than 60k as I had to go on my student visa. At least you worked fulltime and you have your partner to support. I worked part time lost all my saving to pay fees and stuffs and still paying just beacuse I didn't got my invitation on time cheer up mate we all in the same boat. Lets support and help.



AlexOz said:


> Hi patient people and all those who are complaining about processing delays!
> Today my family and I are "celebrating" 2 years of our application. Apart from the application fee (~8k) during this waiting time we've paid ~32k of school fees for our 3 children and who knows how much more time and money it will take. Not a single contact since 21.08.2018 after I uploaded additional docs requested by CO on 10.08.2018. No idea what these loafers in home affairs are doing all the time but it looks soo much as a mockery.
> I've been living and working in NSW since March 2016 (on temp work visa 457). After my visa has expired and I got my bridging visa I started permanent full-time job in local NSW company. My wife is a care worker for the last 2 years, she is working with people with disabilities, who are especially vulnerable during these covid times. No need to mention that all this time we were paying all the taxes and being absolutely law abide. There is nothing exrtaordinary in our application that you might think of, no crimes, special services, visa breaches, nothing like that.
> All the enquiries end up with useless responses that nothing is required from us at this stage and we need to wait..
> ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

AlexOz said:


> Hi patient people and all those who are complaining about processing delays!
> Today my family and I are "celebrating" 2 years of our application. Apart from the application fee (~8k) during this waiting time we've paid ~32k of school fees for our 3 children and who knows how much more time and money it will take. Not a single contact since 21.08.2018 after I uploaded additional docs requested by CO on 10.08.2018. No idea what these loafers in home affairs are doing all the time but it looks soo much as a mockery.
> I've been living and working in NSW since March 2016 (on temp work visa 457). After my visa has expired and I got my bridging visa I started permanent full-time job in local NSW company. My wife is a care worker for the last 2 years, she is working with people with disabilities, who are especially vulnerable during these covid times. No need to mention that all this time we were paying all the taxes and being absolutely law abide. There is nothing exrtaordinary in our application that you might think of, no crimes, special services, visa breaches, nothing like that.
> All the enquiries end up with useless responses that nothing is required from us at this stage and we need to wait..
> ...


Wow. That's ridiculously long time for your application and seems like your application have fell through the cracked. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

AlexOz said:


> Hi patient people and all those who are complaining about processing delays!
> Today my family and I are "celebrating" 2 years of our application. Apart from the application fee (~8k) during this waiting time we've paid ~32k of school fees for our 3 children and who knows how much more time and money it will take. Not a single contact since 21.08.2018 after I uploaded additional docs requested by CO on 10.08.2018. No idea what these loafers in home affairs are doing all the time but it looks soo much as a mockery.
> I've been living and working in NSW since March 2016 (on temp work visa 457). After my visa has expired and I got my bridging visa I started permanent full-time job in local NSW company. My wife is a care worker for the last 2 years, she is working with people with disabilities, who are especially vulnerable during these covid times. No need to mention that all this time we were paying all the taxes and being absolutely law abide. There is nothing exrtaordinary in our application that you might think of, no crimes, special services, visa breaches, nothing like that.
> All the enquiries end up with useless responses that nothing is required from us at this stage and we need to wait..
> ...


That is ridiculous really, feel like I should stop complaining about paying "only" one kid school fee here. How much you pay for health insurance then? Must be hefty sum.

The whole immigration system here doesn't make sense, your taxes are worth less than someone's overseas points. Then someone gets PR by his company and bypass all the queues with no issues at all like some of my colleagues who had like 65pts. With company sponsorship they got PR in no time, it's so infuriating.

I feel like this whole process should be better explained on the internet, every single site says "after this many years in Australia you may be eligible for PR". It never mentions that this eligible means nothing, really it's eligible to get back in the queue with everyone and play points game.

And then even getting that stupid invite means more delays and costs like in your case, it's just mental.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

It’s so ridiculous. Before going on this thread I’d never seen such long wait time. And it appears not just a few people experience it but many. And to onshore people as well! 

Is there a pattern here, like people with long wait seem to be those with family?? Any single applicant with long wait too??


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Loverboyns said:


> Your case is more complicated than ours as we are just solo people applying and you have 5. Their will be extra document and extra proof needed for sure. And atleast you have CO contact which means you can say application is in furthur assessment stage not like lot of us nothing. Totally blindsided. I had to spend more than 60k as I had to go on my student visa. At least you worked fulltime and you have your partner to support. I worked part time lost all my saving to pay fees and stuffs and still paying just beacuse I didn't got my invitation on time cheer up mate we all in the same boat. Lets support and help.



Mate, I've been contacted 3 months after I lodged an application and no updates since then, do you really think it makes a big difference from being 'blindfolded'? 
And of course, I know that it could be worse. Why I've mentioned my employment is to display how inconsistent HA are. 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but as it looks to me, all this state nominated migration scheme is basically like: Hey, I'm NSW, we have a shortage in software engineers (mechanics, you name it..), prove that you are skilled and we will bring you here. Their checks are basically to ensure that you did not lie, that you are indeed a professional and you will be able to find a job (which I did) and bring value to the economy straight away and not wasting taxpayers money. Also currently they show their priority is medical and nursing staff that could help in current circumstances (which my wife is basically doing). So what's the point of keeping us in limbo for that long??
And yes, I personally know many families with 2 and 3 kids who got their grants with no delays.

In one of the responses HA said to me that: "my application is undergoing mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.". Ok, this is the process and this is fine, but these agencies should have their SLAs/processing times as well. What if the have just lost my application? what if they will be looking at it for 5, 10 years? There is not deadline, they are not responsible, they provide no status/transparency even to HA (as they are stating). So I should just wait wait and wait. Isn't it a process gap? We can't go to the court, we can't complaint to the minister of HA, just because out application is PROCESSING and there is nothing they can do with it. come back when it gets refused - they say. This is just blowing my mind, guys, sorry for this mindflow..


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

System has some collateral damage and everyone has to accept it as given. I just lost 5 points because I have "too much" experience and have entered a "gap" year in work experience, and anyone I've told about it is like wtf is that, doesn't make any sense. Yeah well, that is how immigration system works here.

The lack of transparency and any kind of real time update on the applications is ridiculous.


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone of you had 190 granted without submitting form 80 and 1221 at all?
My agent said they had many cases where PR was granted without those forms and I only need to submit it when CO asks for it??? I thought everyone submits those these days? Well I got my graduate visa without having to fill those forms, but I think PR must be more strict than TR so most likely I will get asked to prepare the documents, right? 

And also, what kind of questions or additional documents should I expect to get if my husband is included in the application? Like I am not claiming any partner points, submitted his PCC, Medical, and CV. We are planning to pay VAC2 when the CO asks for English proof for my husband though.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone of you had 190 granted without submitting form 80 and 1221 at all?
> My agent said they had many cases where PR was granted without those forms and I only need to submit it when CO asks for it??? I thought everyone submits those these days? Well I got my graduate visa without having to fill those forms, but I think PR must be more strict than TR so most likely I will get asked to prepare the documents, right?
> ...


My agent said same. Everone says form 80 increases chance of direct grant. Input please...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivalavidarose said:


> My agent said same. Everone says form 80 increases chance of direct grant. Input please...


There is nothing more to input
You follow your agent or the majority
It’s your decision 

Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone of you had 190 granted without submitting form 80 and 1221 at all?
> My agent said they had many cases where PR was granted without those forms and I only need to submit it when CO asks for it??? I thought everyone submits those these days? Well I got my graduate visa without having to fill those forms, but I think PR must be more strict than TR so most likely I will get asked to prepare the documents, right?
> ...


Lesser the documents higher the chances for CO contacts. The one or two hours of hassle you gonna sacrifice for form 80 and 1221, will save you from one, two, or maybe three plus of waiting time.


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

I find that people who live in Australia (even those who are not Australians) tend to take some fair criticism as a personal attack and they often become offensive depending on your background.

Having said that, from my own experience, I strongly agree that the Australian immigration system is a black hole with little information provided to the immigrants. Australia treats immigrants as cash cows to get rich before they let them live there. 

I believe that during COVID-19, people started becoming aware of that. Permanent residency applications for offshore applicants were stopped with the DHA lying to many applicants who called them up on this. For instance, they stated that these applications were still being processed. 

Furthermore, temporary residents such as students, graduate visas, and sponsored personnel who had been living in Australia for years were not allowed to return to Australia. Notably, Australia is a nation of ex-immigrants who don't seem to like immigrants anymore.

Someone mentioned the Canadian system. I must say that they were not only transparent but also haven't closed their borders to neither their locked out students nor temporary workers. Their cases of COVID-19 were higher thanks to the US-Canada terrestrial border. Australia has no terrestrial border.

In fact, while people hide their real opinions regarding the Australian immigration system and avoid criticizing it to others, more and more people will be lured to believe they have a chance here and will most likely lose their money and time. The truth must be said.

In conclusion, Australia has again blamed immigrants and stated they are going to reduce even further the intake of PRs. They are now interested in doubling the number of students (those who they asked to go back home during COVID-19). Meanwhile, Canada is still welcoming and even the U.S was honest enough to announce a two-month temporary suspension in granting green cards. Australian immigrants were at last and left in limbo, as usual.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Crocs said:


> I find that people who live in Australia (even those who are not Australians) tend to take some fair criticism as a personal attack and they often become offensive depending on your background.
> 
> Having said that, from my own experience, I strongly agree that the Australian immigration system is a black hole with little information provided to the immigrants. Australia treats immigrants as cash cows to get rich before they let them live there. "But you speak excellent English...how come you have to do the test?" among other questions I get.
> 
> ...


This is very much true, especially since no Australian knows how visa system works in the first place. Apart from few who have foreign partners and went through ordeal of partner visa...none of Australians I spoke with had no idea about points or anything else in the system. "But you speak excellent English, why you need to do the test?!?!" among many other questions I get from them. It is obvious that visa system is left in the dark intentionally.

Their belief is you just land here and get everything, which is of course magnified by right wing leaning parties who make it look like borders are wide open and anyone can come in and "take their jobs". Just look at any Facebook news about temp workers...people still mention "them migrants on 457 visas must leave country"...they have no idea about anything really.

You should have seen shock on people's face when I tell them their government requires me to pay 6000$ for public schooling despite paying taxes...nobody knows about that, nor that I don't have access to Medicare.

So, more must be done to expose this system, and Corona actually did a positive thing there, if that can be said...all of a sudden temporary workers emerged from the shadow and people saw that they have been abused and left stranded. Australians saw that most kitchen staff are foreign and their lifestyle of eating out depends on temp workers actually...it is a big revelation for nation that lives in a isolated bubble for decades.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> System has some collateral damage and everyone has to accept it as given. I just lost 5 points because I have "too much" experience and have entered a "gap" year in work experience, and anyone I've told about it is like wtf is that, doesn't make any sense. Yeah well, that is how immigration system works here.
> 
> The lack of transparency and any kind of real time update on the applications is ridiculous.


Can I ask if your application status has changed at all? Is it currently at Further assessment? Much appreciated.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

vivalavidarose said:


> Can I ask if your application status has changed at all? Is it currently at Further assessment? Much appreciated.


Hi, sorry it actually changed in my EOI, didn't even get to application status. I guess good thing I wasn't invited because it would just be a waste of invite.

It changed automatically based on employment dates I entered, similar to age, and pretty sure it would make invite invalid unless PR was actually lodged before points deduction.


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

*Visa Grant*

Hi,

Anyone got visa recently.. I have lodged my visa application last december under 190 visa category. Have not heard anything after that.

Just wanna know is there anyone got visa recently?

Regards


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

badscorpian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone got visa recently.. I have lodged my visa application last december under 190 visa category. Have not heard anything after that.
> 
> ...


Only onshore applicants are getting a grant

Offshore expected to pick up post COVID


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Only onshore applicants are getting a grant
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore expected to pick up post COVID


Covid will not go away for years, we have to live with it, its new normal. Everyone will accept this soon.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Only onshore applicants are getting a grant
> 
> Offshore expected to pick up post COVID



Even onshore applicants under non-healthcare occupations are slow, I’m a onshore applicant and have been waiting without CO contact since Nov last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Only for health??? Or other occupation???



QUOTE=bahlv;15106328]


badscorpian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone got visa recently.. I have lodged my visa application last december under 190 visa category. Have not heard anything after that.
> 
> ...


Only onshore applicants are getting a grant

Offshore expected to pick up post COVID[/QUOTE]


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

I've been waiting since November under 261112 Systems Analyst (offshore).

Please share your occupations and if you are either onshore or offshore.


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

Crocs said:


> I've been waiting since November under 261112 Systems Analyst (offshore).
> 
> Please share your occupations and if you are either onshore or offshore.


I am waiting for any contact or update since Dec 19 . Visa 190 NSW 261111 onshore. In other forums have seen only healthcare people getting super quick grants recently ( within a month even ) . So no movement in either offshore or onshore visas seen recently I guess. But officially they will always tell that visa processing is normal so that people apply


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

NB said:


> General accountant with even 100 points under 189 are having doubts whether they will get invited
> 
> You can do the maths
> Best is to look for other countries
> ...


Hi NB.Thank you for your helpful response.I do not want to move elsewhere as I have a lot of family in Australia like 8 first cousins and my mum's sister.I have no desire to move where I will be without any family.I realised I may have been going on this the wrong way as my husband is in IT and it looks like there is a chance for ICT visas offshore in NSW and we will try this avenue for 190 while I try family sponsored for my occupation in Skillselect.

Kind regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tkinuz said:


> Hi NB.Thank you for your helpful response.I do not want to move elsewhere as I have a lot of family in Australia like 8 first cousins and my mum's sister.I have no desire to move where I will be without any family.I realised I may have been going on this the wrong way as my husband is in IT and it looks like there is a chance for ICT visas offshore in NSW and we will try this avenue for 190 while I try family sponsored for my occupation in Skillselect.
> 
> Kind regards


Again recheck your information 
Most ICT codes in NSW require you to be in NSW

Cheers


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

NB said:


> Again recheck your information
> Most ICT codes in NSW require you to be in NSW
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the heads up.I have checked and rechecked ICT Support Engineer for NSW.It is listed as low availability and in additional requirements it says no.Does this mean it is available to be applied for by offshore people?

Kind regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tkinuz said:


> Thanks for the heads up.I have checked and rechecked ICT Support Engineer for NSW.It is listed as low availability and in additional requirements it says no.Does this mean it is available to be applied for by offshore people?
> 
> Kind regards


As long as the additional criteria says NO, offshore are eligible to apply
But frankly in this situation where there are so many jobless residents especially in ICT and hospitality sector, I don’t think any state will have the guts to invite an offshore applicant no matter how high the points

Cheers


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

NB said:


> Tkinuz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up.I have checked and rechecked ICT Support Engineer for NSW.It is listed as low availability and in additional requirements it says no.Does this mean it is available to be applied for by offshore people?
> ...


Thanks NB. 
Kind regards


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Hi guys, Hope you all are keeping safe during these tough times. 
I am new here and its good to get in touch with you all

I am a structural Engineer - 233214, already completed assessment and received outcome on 22nd May 2020 from EA with Masters Degree in Structural Engineering and 5+ years relevant offshore experience.
My score breakdown is below
189/190 - 85/90
> Age - 30
> PTE A - 20
> Degree - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> Partner points - 10 
> NSW Nomination - 5 (Assuming NSW Nominates)

I am looking to submit EOI very soon

How is the outlook for me to get an invitation from NSW? Are they sending out invitations for offshore applicants? There is NO 'additional requirement' for my occupation from NSW, but still I wish to know the practical situation. Can i realistically expect an invite for State nomination with 90 points anytime soon ? If so then how long I might have to wait ? Any approximate idea?

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Hi guys, Hope you all are keeping safe during these tough times.
> I am new here and its good to get in touch with you all
> 
> I am a structural Engineer - 233214, already completed assessment and received outcome on 22nd May 2020 from EA with Masters Degree in Structural Engineering and 5+ years relevant offshore experience.
> ...


I was on 85 (for subclass 189) points from Nov 2019 till February 2020 without invitation, then got +5 points in early February - without an invite. In the first week of March I got another 5 points, the next day I received an invitation from NSW to apply for EOI assessment for Structural Engineer. In letter, they had a condition that I needed to reside in NSW in order to be successfully nominated for 190 with 100 points.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

chipper00 said:


> I was on 85 (for subclass 189) points from Nov 2019 till February 2020 without invitation, then got +5 points in early February - without an invite. In the first week of March I got another 5 points, the next day I received an invitation from NSW to apply for EOI assessment for Structural Engineer. In letter, they had a condition that I needed to reside in NSW in order to be successfully nominated for 190 with 100 points.


Thanks for your quick reply. 
So I understand that you are a structural engineer & received an invite with 100 points for 190 subclass from NSW. 
Did you Submit EOI as offshore or onshore? Are you currently residing in NSW? 
Does it mean that offshore applicants in structural engineer occupation will not be considered for 190 nomination by NSW?, even though this additional requirement does not apply to structural engineer occupation code


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chipper00 said:


> I was on 85 (for subclass 189) points from Nov 2019 till February 2020 without invitation, then got +5 points in early February - without an invite. In the first week of March I got another 5 points, the next day I received an invitation from NSW to apply for EOI assessment for Structural Engineer. In letter, they had a condition that I needed to reside in NSW in order to be successfully nominated for 190 with 100 points.


Your post may give the false impression that you need minimum 100 points to get an invite from nsw in your Anzsco code
That may not be entirely correct
States sponsor at their whim irrespective of the points

Cheers


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> So I understand that you are a structural engineer & received an invite with 100 points for 190 subclass from NSW.
> Did you Submit EOI as offshore or onshore? Are you currently residing in NSW?
> Does it mean that offshore applicants in structural engineer occupation will not be considered for 190 nomination by NSW?, even though this additional requirement does not apply to structural engineer occupation code


I just provided some insight into the estimated waiting time for a different number of points based on my experience and my particular circumstances. I cannot tell whether that was a temporary requirement or not.
In my EOI, I provided my country of usual residence as Australia, postcode - within NSW.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

chipper00 said:


> I just provided some insight into the estimated waiting time for a different number of points based on my experience and my particular circumstances. I cannot tell whether that was a temporary requirement or not.
> In my EOI, I provided my country of usual residence as Australia, postcode - within NSW.


Got it, I understand that you are onshore. 
Did you submit EOI as a structural engineer - 233214 or some other occupation? 
You say in your messages that you submitted 189 with 85 points on Nov 2019. Can i assume that you have also submitted EOI for 190 with 90 points at the same time?
Just to get my understanding right on your message.


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Got it, I understand that you are onshore.
> Did you submit EOI as a structural engineer - 233214 or some other occupation?
> You say in your messages that you submitted 189 with 85 points on Nov 2019. Can i assume that you have also submitted EOI for 190 with 90 points at the same time?
> Just to get my understanding right on your message.


Yes, I created only one EOI where I chose both visa subclass 189 and 190. Once again, my post supposed to answer your main question: when realistically you could expect an invitation. 
Again, I gave you an explicit benchmark for occupation code 233214 - Structural Engineering and expected time frame for an onshore applicant:
85-189(90-190) - no invite within 3 months;
90(95) - no invite within 1 month;
95(100) - instant invite for 190 and probably for 189, but an invitation was issued on 10th of April in the morning, which removed EOI from the database. 

I can add, I have a skilled partner who contributed 10 points.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

chipper00 said:


> Yes, I created only one EOI where I chose both visa subclass 189 and 190. Once again, my post supposed to answer your main question: when realistically you could expect an invitation.
> Again, I gave you an explicit benchmark for occupation code 233214 - Structural Engineering and expected time frame for an onshore applicant:
> 85-189(90-190) - no invite within 3 months;
> 90(95) - no invite within 1 month;
> ...


Very Clear now. Thanks a lot for your help :thumb:
Please update in the forum of your further progress. It will surely be helpful for people like me. 
I read in NSW Website that they 'generally' will not invite people currently residing in other states of NSW. This might be the reason for the condition in your invite letter. I optimistically assume that its still open for offshore applicants . eace:


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

NB said:


> Your post may give the false impression that you need minimum 100 points to get an invite from nsw in your Anzsco code
> That may not be entirely correct
> States sponsor at their whim irrespective of the points
> 
> Cheers


It would be good to get to know what you think about 90 points for structural engineer occupation? for NSW nomination. 
I understand that its hard to predict nominations, but in a general sense, since my occupation is non-pro rata and not the most famous one
can i realistically expect an invitation :confused2: anytime soon? maybe after a few months wait? or am i looking at something unrealistic? 

Your thoughts will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> It would be good to get to know what you think about 90 points for structural engineer occupation? for NSW nomination.
> I understand that its hard to predict nominations, but in a general sense, since my occupation is non-pro rata and not the most famous one
> can i realistically expect an invitation :confused2: anytime soon? maybe after a few months wait? or am i looking at something unrealistic?
> 
> Your thoughts will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


It's like looking in to a crystal ball...NSW invites Mechanical Eng with 100 pts and Car Mechanic with 65 pts...it's all very unpredictable.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It's like looking in to a crystal ball...NSW invites Mechanical Eng with 100 pts and Car Mechanic with 65 pts...it's all very unpredictable.


Well said. Looks like its the prevalent opinion from the numerous posts that I read in the past few weeks. 
Atleast, it will be good to hear someone from offshore receiving an invite from NSW for 90 points, preferably with my same occupation code 233214. 

Any idea on the impact of Covid19 on the waiting/processing times for invitation and nomination & ITA? 
Surprisingly I got my assessment by EA done within 15 working days. It would be good to have such quick processing in further steps with NSW and DIPB.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

My question is regarding duration of two years study and logging of nomination application. 
From which date your two years duration ends, is from the date you gradute, or 2 years from the date of your arrival ?


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It's like looking in to a crystal ball...NSW invites Mechanical Eng with 100 pts and Car Mechanic with 65 pts...it's all very unpredictable.


I am making no drama in what you are saying. If you work in the industry you might have noticed a dramatic decrease in the number of construction businesses, particularly across NSW. For the last year around 9k business went bankrupt and that was even before the pandemic. This is an indicator that the Australian economy was on the brink of recession. I am not talking about big tier one, or tier two companies - mostly they have long-going contracts; during financial crisis 2009, the government pumped into this sector huge money to keep the industry afloat, so I have reasons to believe that would happen during the next crisis. Whereas for others almost no support was provided. 
Now as for immigrants from overseas, who almost always start to work in small companies, at this point, they are not needed, particularly, in engineering. 
On the other hand, during the last decade, thousands of immigrants came to Australia, the majority stayed in metropolitan cities, which in turn created a tremendous load on public services including hospitals. 
Now, as for mechanics and mechanical engineers, in my opinion, the reason why mechanics with 65 points have a chance because the demand for them is higher compared to Mechanical engineers. I can easily believe that just by trying to book a car for service for tomorrow - in Sydney area that is impossible, the closest day will be somewhere next week. In contrast, a job offer for an engineering position on average collects around 200 applications each. And that is a reality, all developed countries are more in need of workforce than brilliant minds. The exception is for people with PhD (university lectors?) which in my observation receive their grants within 5 months (according to myimmitracker); they earn prestige for the country, invent and improve things for all the citizens. 
You might say the system itself is not optimal and you might be right - compared to Canada's immigration system it is obviously less transparent, but what could immigrants do without citizenship? They cannot change the policy. And the fact that it has not been changed yet says that new immigrants who become citizens do not care about it the moment they become citizens. 
So after all, nobody cares, the ultimate goal for every one new here just to obtain that grant. In the end, it just makes you pathetic - you rather accept things and try your chances or leave it and try your luck somewhere else.


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

The last comments are in wrong forum I feel.

This is 190 visa grant


----------



## Camilaf_f (May 27, 2020)

Is it only me or it looks like NSW has had no grants since the whole Covid19 thing started?


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Camilaf_f said:


> Is it only me or it looks like NSW has had no grants since the whole Covid19 thing started?


An onshore structural engineer currently residing in NSW recently posted in this thread that he received a pre-invite for nomination from NSW with 100 points on March 2020. No idea about invitations for offshore candidates. I guess there is no way to know  unless someone updates in the forum or unless some information is released using Right to Information(RTI).


----------



## Camilaf_f (May 27, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Camilaf_f said:
> 
> 
> > Is it only me or it looks like NSW has had no grants since the whole Covid19 thing started?
> ...



I'm talking about VISA GRANTS not invitation.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Camilaf_f said:


> I'm talking about VISA GRANTS not invitation.


Oops..My bad :sorry:
No idea on the Grants front. Have you lodged your 190 application already? . Please share your process timeline and experience till now, so we can gain some idea from it.
Thanks


----------



## Camilaf_f (May 27, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Camilaf_f said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about VISA GRANTS not invitation.
> ...


Carpenter 
190 NSW
80 points
EOI 11.11.2019
Invite 29.11.2019
Nomination 04.12.2019
Visa applied 07.12.2019
No co contact


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Camilaf_f said:


> Carpenter
> 190 NSW
> 80 points
> EOI 11.11.2019
> ...


Wow. Thats some Quick Invite and Nomination. Congrats :cheer2:
Hope CO contacts you soon. You should get your Grant soon after :fingerscrossed: 
Please keep us informed on your case.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Wow. Thats some Quick Invite and Nomination. Congrats :cheer2:
> Hope CO contacts you soon. You should get your Grant soon after :fingerscrossed:
> Please keep us informed on your case.


My invite and nomination happend within a matter of hours, lodged visa 500+ days ago, and still waiting... it's all very mysterious how stuff works


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Anyad said:


> My invite and nomination happend within a matter of hours, lodged visa 500+ days ago, and still waiting... it's all very mysterious how stuff works


Supposedly the DIBP's official processing time estimates for 190 was updated recently with a lower duration than before. Makes it even more puzzling how all this happens.


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Supposedly the DIBP's official processing time estimates for 190 was updated recently with a lower duration than before. Makes it even more puzzling how all this happens.



Sorry to hear your desperate waiting. Are you an offshore applicant? What’s your occupation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Supposedly the DIBP's official processing time estimates for 190 was updated recently with a lower duration than before. Makes it even more puzzling how all this happens.


The processing times are getting skewed because they are handpicking only certain Anzsco code applications and the numbers are very low

Cheers


----------



## Actvisa (Mar 15, 2020)

Dear NB; Just a question to understand it completely: If the processing time for SC 190 is being reduced because DHA is handpicking certain ANZSCO codes, why the processing time for subclass 189 is increased when they are doing the same thing for SC189?


----------



## DomoCanadianCarpenter (Oct 27, 2018)

Camilaf_f said:


> Is it only me or it looks like NSW has had no grants since the whole Covid19 thing started?


Heyo! I thought you recieved your grant already? And yes, it seems as they've slowed down the process despite the grant processing time reducing. Wish I left to Aus earlier at this point 😕


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Actvisa said:


> Dear NB; Just a question to understand it completely: If the processing time for SC 190 is being reduced because DHA is handpicking certain ANZSCO codes, why the processing time for subclass 189 is increased when they are doing the same thing for SC189?


When the number of applications processed are low, if sone old applications are picked up. It can skew the waiting time dramatically 

Cheers


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

If you have assigned a CO, can we contact CO???


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello NB

I have my 190 NSW under processing and that will take time as I am offshore. 

I had a question around Visitor Visa 600. I have a valid 600 Visa which is valid till November 2020. Assuming that international travel opens up by September, can I travel to Australia on valid 600 Visa and then apply for a bridging visa as 190 is under process? Or bridging visa is not valid for 600 Visa holders.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

badscorpian said:


> If you have assigned a CO, can we contact CO???


You cannot talk to him
You can email him if you like

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hello NB
> 
> I have my 190 NSW under processing and that will take time as I am offshore.
> 
> ...


You can travel safely to Australia without it affecting your 190
You cannot get a bridging visa after you have applied
It’s issued only if you are onshore at the time of submitting your application 

Cheers


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

NB said:


> You cannot talk to him
> You can email him if you like
> 
> Cheers



Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> You can travel safely to Australia without it affecting your 190
> You cannot get a bridging visa after you have applied
> It’s issued only if you are onshore at the time of submitting your application
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Just got ITA to apply for 190. Still got 491 processed. Do I have to withdraw 491 first? Thank you


----------



## PS10 (May 28, 2020)

Hey!

When did you apply? What are your points?
And are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivalavidarose said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got ITA to apply for 190. Still got 491 processed. Do I have to withdraw 491 first? Thank you


You can allow the 491 to process parallely or withdraw it
Your choice
But remember if the 491 is issued AFTER the 190, then the 190 will stand cancelled 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

vivalavidarose said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got ITA to apply for 190. Still got 491 processed. Do I have to withdraw 491 first? Thank you


Hey,
Which state sent this ITA and when did you get the pre invite?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

bahlv said:


> vivalavidarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


ACT. I got it the day after CO assigned. 3 days from app lodgement.

Opps realised you asked for preinvite. 21st May.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

NB said:


> vivalavidarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


I’m offshore so it’s highly unlikely that ei th er of them will be issued now haha. Haven’t even got biometrics done due to closure. 

My friend got a message after lodging PR saying you have an application (491) going on, you have to make sure it’s been withdrawn before this. Can you please explain? Do we have to follow that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivalavidarose said:


> I’m offshore so it’s highly unlikely that ei th er of them will be issued now haha. Haven’t even got biometrics done due to closure.
> 
> My friend got a message after lodging PR saying you have an application (491) going on, you have to make sure it’s been withdrawn before this. Can you please explain? Do we have to follow that?


Maybe they have now started given that message
So better to withdraw the 491

Cheers


----------



## shrutij (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello all 
I have a question..we have lodged our application for 489 visa to SA .. all documents are uploaded.. no co assigned as yet., now I saw that my job code is now also eligible for 190 visa.. can I convert my existing 489 application to 190 visa ? Is it possible? What would you advice and what would the implications be?? We are a family of 4

QUOTE=vivalavidarose;15108458]


bahlv said:


> vivalavidarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


ACT. I got it the day after CO assigned. 3 days from app lodgement.

Opps realised you asked for preinvite. 21st May.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shrutij (Oct 11, 2012)

Please can someone reply to my query ! I’m really concerned .. my migration agent is also not reachable


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shrutij said:


> Hello all
> I have a question..we have lodged our application for 489 visa to SA .. all documents are uploaded.. no co assigned as yet., now I saw that my job code is now also eligible for 190 visa.. can I convert my existing 489 application to 190 visa ? Is it possible? What would you advice and what would the implications be?? We are a family of 4
> 
> QUOTE=vivalavidarose;15108458]
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You have got the preinvite from SA or got the final invite from SA and submitted your application in DHA ?

Cheers


----------



## shrutij (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello thanks for writing.. we have lodged 489 visa application in SA in January 2020 .. everything done .. fees paid and documents uploaded .. now only grant is awaiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shrutij said:


> Hello thanks for writing.. we have lodged 489 visa application in SA in January 2020 .. everything done .. fees paid and documents uploaded .. now only grant is awaiting


If you want to now move to 190, you will have to start the complete process all over again.
This invite cannot be changed to 190
You will have to get a fresh invite from the state and then submit a fresh application to DHA with full fees 
The chances of getting back even a small portion of the fees on your existing 491 application in nearly zero even if you withdraw now
If you are confident that you will be able to get the minimum wages required under 491 to get PR, then it makes no sense in wasting time and money for the 190 all over again 

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

shrutij said:


> Hello thanks for writing.. we have lodged 489 visa application in SA in January 2020 .. everything done .. fees paid and documents uploaded .. now only grant is awaiting


Wait patiently. As a lot of us are also in the same boat. But in case you want to lodge190 then no refund will be done for that or you cannot switch the sub class. 190 will be new application.


----------



## shrutij (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you @nb & @realy85
Even though PR would have made sense with the medical benefits for 4 people , it’s really unfortunate that we can’t apply for it .. but you both are right , it doesn’t make sense if the fees won’t be refunded.. rather I’ll be happy to get my 489 visa grant asap!! And I wish the same for you both too


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shrutij said:


> Thank you @nb & @realy85
> Even though PR would have made sense with the medical benefits for 4 people , itâ€™s really unfortunate that we canâ€™t apply for it .. but you both are right , it doesnâ€™t make sense if the fees wonâ€™t be refunded.. rather Iâ€™ll be happy to get my 489 visa grant asap!! And I wish the same for you both too


On second thoughts, if you take a medicare equivalent private health insurance you will be paying nearly 5000 aud per year ( the cheap ones are useless, in case you really need to use them) 
So in 2 years you would have paid 10,000 Aud vs 8,000 is fresh visa fees
Plus another 1,000 in applying for 887 
If you have a realistic chance of getting A 190 invite, it makes sense to go for 190

Cheers


----------



## shrutij (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmmmm I totally agree with all the financials here .. plus 190 is a PR !! So that’s like a huuuuggeee factor ! 
But as of now just want to get my 489 grant and move now .. waited toooo long for this .. don’t have the patience for another fresh application and more waiting time and uncertainty in getting the 190





NB said:


> shrutij said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you @nb & @realy85
> ...


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I know we can’t apply for 190 once we got 491 grant. But what if we apply before the grant??? does the processing time count as applying time?

Migration Amendment says condition for grant of 190

190.215A 

(1) If, at the time of application

(a) the applicant held a Subclass 491 (Skilled Work Regional (Provisional)) visa or a Subclass 494 (Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (Provisional)) visa; or
(b) the last substantive visa held by the applicant was a Subclass 491 (Skilled Work Regional (Provisional)) visa or a Subclass 494 (Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (Provisional)) visa;
the applicant must have held that visa for at least 3 years at the time of application unless circumstances specified in an instrument under subclause (2) exist.

Does this mean the whole process from submission til grant or just at the time of submission. Bit confused....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivalavidarose said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know we can’t apply for 190 once we got 491 grant. But what if we apply before the grant??? does the processing time count as applying time?
> 
> ...


You are barred from applying from the date you get the grant under 491
As long as it remains under processing, you can always withdraw it and submit a 190

Cheers


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey guys,

I have a question about Medicare and my health cover. I just got myself enrolled in Medicare and have received a Medicare Interim Card recently.

I'm on a Graduate Visa (subclass 485) at the moment, and have been waiting for my PR (190) from over a year now. My visa has a condition that I have to maintain a health cover, *now that I have got my Medicare, I can cancel my private health cover and still meet my visa requirement, right?*

I remember reading about it in some forum posts, but just want to double check before I go ahead and cancel my private health cover, as I don't want any confusion or risk which could jeopardize my current visa or PR application in any possible way. These are difficult and uncertain times. I hope everyone is holding up fine.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darock17 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question about Medicare and my health cover. I just got myself enrolled in Medicare and have received a Medicare Interim Card recently.
> 
> ...


As soon as you have the Medicare number, you can safely cancel your health insurance 
There is no confusion but if you still have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

NB said:


> As soon as you have the Medicare number, you can safely cancel your health insurance
> There is no confusion but if you still have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick reply @NB. You are a champion!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Any grant recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expact_m_16 (Jul 14, 2018)

darock17 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question about Medicare and my health cover. I just got myself enrolled in Medicare and have received a Medicare Interim Card recently.
> 
> ...


How long did it take to receive the Medicare Interim Card?

Did you apply online by sending email to mes at servicesaustralia.gov.au?


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

mirand said:


> Any grant recently?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only see grants for healthcare/medical occupations only according to my immi agent’s weekly update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi guys,

Can someone please share the email addresses to the skilled migration visa program please? I have something urgent to ask them. Thank you.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

I got it in 4 days. And my friend got it in a week.





expact_m_16 said:


> darock17 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


----------



## onurdemir (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello,

I have lodged my onshore NSW 190 application on 13th of March 2020 as a system analyst.
I am currently under 457 visa which is valid until December 2020. My bridge visa is valid after December 2020.

Unfortunately, my father has a terminal illness and I need to see him asap in my home country.

1) What will happen if I end up at my home country when PR is granted?
2) If the skilled visas are not allowed to enter the country until December, will I be an offshore applicant?

I am open to your suggestions if any.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

onurdemir said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged my onshore NSW 190 application on 13th of March 2020 as a system analyst.
> I am currently under 457 visa which is valid until December 2020. My bridge visa is valid after December 2020.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your father
1. Nothing happens
There will be an IED and you will have to enter within that period at least once

2. The moment you leave Australia, you will become an offshore applicant for processing priority

You will have to apply for Bridging visa B else you will not be able to enter Australia after December before grant of the 190 

Cheers


----------



## onurdemir (Dec 11, 2017)

NB said:


> Sorry to hear about your father
> 1. Nothing happens
> There will be an IED and you will have to enter within that period at least once
> 
> ...


Thank you very much NB, that's very insightful.
From my understanding, even if I visit my country temporarily, I became an offshore regardless of my residence, is that right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

onurdemir said:


> Thank you very much NB, that's very insightful.
> From my understanding, even if I visit my country temporarily, I became an offshore regardless of my residence, is that right?


That’s correct
But the moment you re enter Australia, you become become onshore

You have to make sure you update the co when you leave and enter Australia 

Cheers


----------



## abhishek1221 (Mar 27, 2020)

Can Huband & Wife both file as principle applicant in separate EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishek1221 said:


> Can Huband & Wife both file as principle applicant in separate EOI?


If both are eligible to submit EOIs , then you should
Each one can claim spouse points from the other also 

Cheers


----------



## livelife_kingsize4 (Jun 5, 2020)

any idea on the turnaround time with 75 points?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Everytime there is a post on this thread in particular, I wish it is about someone offshore who got a CO contact or actually a grant!! 
When will the ticker start moving? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Everytime there is a post on this thread in particular, I wish it is about someone offshore who got a CO contact or actually a grant!!
> When will the ticker start moving?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I hear you... Wish it starts rolling soon! I'm 11 months in now and really need the grant. Didn't even get a contact yet, the status is still received.  

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Everytime there is a post on this thread in particular, I wish it is about someone offshore who got a CO contact or actually a grant!!
> When will the ticker start moving?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I wish it was someone getting a grant, period!! No one getting any not even onshore at the moment.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello everyone : I am not sure if this the right place to ask this question, but this forum has been really helpful to me earlier. 
Anyways, I have received Australian PR in Feb this year and was planning to relocate to Melbourne(from Hyd, India) in June, but since international flights are non-functional currently, we are stuck up here! Is there anyone else in my situation? Any suggestions how we can leave?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumaiyya said:


> Hello everyone : I am not sure if this the right place to ask this question, but this forum has been really helpful to me earlier.
> Anyways, I have received Australian PR in Feb this year and was planning to relocate to Melbourne(from Hyd, India) in June, but since international flights are non-functional currently, we are stuck up here! Is there anyone else in my situation? Any suggestions how we can leave?


Indian government is planning to have special flights to evacuate Indians from Australia 
They will take passengers on the outward journey also 
You can register yourself on those flights
As a PR holder, you can enter Australia even during this current lockdown , but beware that you will have to undergo 14 days quarantine in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

NB said:


> sumaiyya said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone : I am not sure if this the right place to ask this question, but this forum has been really helpful to me earlier.
> ...


Thanks for the information. Can you share any website where I can get myself registered?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

In my 13 months running and onshore. Status received still. Nth much we can do than wait.


QUOTE=bahlv;15112666]Everytime there is a post on this thread in particular, I wish it is about someone offshore who got a CO contact or actually a grant!! 
When will the ticker start moving?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > Everytime there is a post on this thread in particular, I wish it is about someone offshore who got a CO contact or actually a grant!!
> ...




Are you not scared to travel in this situation even if you get grant!!!


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Loverboyns said:


> In my 13 months running and onshore. Status received still. Nth much we can do than wait.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=bahlv;15112666]Everytime there is a post on this thread in particular, I wish it is about someone offshore who got a CO contact or actually a grant!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

18 months, have received CO contacts tho, just very constructive ones


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

No CO contact and still in that blindfold. 


QUOTE=Anyad;15112792]


Loverboyns said:


> In my 13 months running and onshore. Status received still. Nth much we can do than wait.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=bahlv;15112666]Everytime there is a post on this thread in particular, I wish it is about someone offshore who got a CO contact or actually a grant!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

18 months, have received CO contacts tho, just very constructive ones







[/QUOTE]


----------



## 13!/-\$|-| (Apr 27, 2020)

NB said:


> sumaiyya said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone : I am not sure if this the right place to ask this question, but this forum has been really helpful to me earlier.
> ...


Do you have any info on the quarantine. I plan to move to Sydney in Aug/Sep. any thing we need to inform upfront for the 14 day accommodation ? I heard even transport from airport to the hotel is provided by the government ? Also this would be my first entry.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

13!/-\$|-| said:


> Do you have any info on the quarantine. I plan to move to Sydney in Aug/Sep. any thing we need to inform upfront for the 14 day accommodation ? I heard even transport from airport to the hotel is provided by the government ? Also this would be my first entry.


As of today, there is nothing you need to do, apart from fly in. Govt will take care of the rest including transport to hotel and a quarantine of 14 days. This has been the story of folks flying in via Qantas repatriation flights from Delhi and Chennai.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sumaiyya said:


> Thanks for the information. Can you share any website where I can get myself registered?


No registration required. Check Air India website and book your tickets for the dates when flights are scheduled to travel to Sydney or Melbourne as part of Vande Bharath Mission.

Currently the Schedules to Sydney are 15th, 18th, 20th and 22nd June
Schedules to Melbourne are 16th, 19th, 21st and 23rd

Note that all flights are *ex-Delhi*

I randomly checked some dates and tickets are sold out. So if you dont land a seat, keep on the lookout for future such missions

All the best..!


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

I have received CO contact in March around the first week and no news from him after that. Is it ok to contact him and ask for an update??? is it ok??


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

It's ok, but you WON'T receive any response, except the auto generated email.


----------



## DessertFlower (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi Team,

Any one got visa grant for 190 NSW onshore. In immi website the processing time is mentioned as 5 to 7 months. But it is taking more time.


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

vivalavidarose said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got ITA to apply for 190. Still got 491 processed. Do I have to withdraw 491 first? Thank you


Hi guys, I have just read this and I have a doubt.
I have lodged both 190 and 491 and nothing happened atm. 
If I will be invited for 491, this will automatically remove my EOI for 190??
Or can I decide not to go further with the 491 process and wait for the 190 invite?

Thanks a lot!


232511 - Interior Designer
190 NSW - 75 points
491 NSW - 85 points
EOI 20/12/2019


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

RobertoL said:


> Hi guys, I have just read this and I have a doubt.
> I have lodged both 190 and 491 and nothing happened atm.
> If I will be invited for 491, this will automatically remove my EOI for 190??
> Or can I decide not to go further with the 491 process and wait for the 190 invite?
> ...


That's my case. I was asking about visa application. I already got both EOIs invited so you should be ok. 190 EOI (and application) won't be removed .


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

So If I'll be invited for 491 and I will not want to apply for it, I will just have to withdraw it and the 190 Eoi will not be affected right?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

vivalavidarose said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got ITA to apply for 190. Still got 491 processed. Do I have to withdraw 491 first? Thank you


They're giving out ITAs right now like normal?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivalavidarose said:


> That's my case. I was asking about visa application. I already got both EOIs invited so you should be ok. 190 EOI (and application) won't be removed .


Just apply for the 190 and abandon the 491 application and you are safe

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RobertoL said:


> Hi guys, I have just read this and I have a doubt.
> I have lodged both 190 and 491 and nothing happened atm.
> If I will be invited for 491, this will automatically remove my EOI for 190??
> Or can I decide not to go further with the 491 process and wait for the 190 invite?
> ...


If both applications are in the same eoi, then your EOI will be frozen the moment the 491 is issued and the 190 final invite even if issued by the state will not be accepted 
If they are in separate EOIs then, the 190 EOI will still be valid and can recieve the final invite 

Cheers


----------



## a2020 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi All,
I'm trying to apply for 190 visa, currently on-shore. My son has dual citizenship. On the first passport where he born, his birthday is 10 June 2010 which match his birth certificate. The second passport is based on the translated copy of the birth certificate, the translated copy is done by the officials in my country and they mistakenly translated it to 10 July 2010 and his passport have this DOB. Now fixing that would take probably years and require a court and be physically present in my country.
My Question if I provide all the facts would that be enough for the case officer. Any insights are very useful.
Many thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

a2020 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm trying to apply for 190 visa, currently on-shore. My son has dual citizenship. On the first passport where he born, his birthday is 10 June 2010 which match his birth certificate. The second passport is based on the translated copy of the birth certificate, the translated copy is done by the officials in my country and they mistakenly translated it to 10 July 2010 and his passport have this DOB. Now fixing that would take probably years and require a court and be physically present in my country.
> My Question if I provide all the facts would that be enough for the case officer. Any insights are very useful.
> Many thanks


You have already started a separate thread on this topic. Please refrain from asking the same question repeatedly and spam other threads.

Thanks..!


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

hi 
i submit my visa 190 in july 2019 co contact in dec 2019
submit docs same day now waiting after that 
just want to know what about my pcc do i need to submit again the fresh ones or these are alright?
my pcc from 3 diff countries expiring in next 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Panku20 said:


> hi
> i submit my visa 190 in july 2019 co contact in dec 2019
> submit docs same day now waiting after that
> just want to know what about my pcc do i need to submit again the fresh ones or these are alright?
> my pcc from 3 diff countries expiring in next 3 to 4 weeks


It depends on the CO
It’s his prerogative to ask or not

Cheers


----------



## salman1264 (Jun 10, 2020)

I have been on this thread for a long time, but posting for the first time. I have lodged in Feb 2019 and waiting for grant. 

I can’t help but feel optimistic, because of the overflow of NSW invites today, that many people have reportedly received. Surely, this is a sign that processing of 190 will resume to normal shortly, otherwise why increase the backlog massively, like they did today?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

salman1264 said:


> I have been on this thread for a long time, but posting for the first time. I have lodged in Feb 2019 and waiting for grant.
> 
> I can’t help but feel optimistic, because of the overflow of NSW invites today, that many people have reportedly received. Surely, this is a sign that processing of 190 will resume to normal shortly, otherwise why increase the backlog massively, like they did today?


NSW has no control over DHA and vice versa
NSW has a fixed quota and they can issue the invites till that limit irrespective of whether DHA is processing applications or not
Similarly DHA cannot stop NSW from issuing invites even if they have a backlog 

Cheers


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

expact_m_16 said:


> How long did it take to receive the Medicare Interim Card?
> 
> Did you apply online by sending email to mes at servicesaustralia.gov.au?


It took me a while, around 6 weeks from the date of submission to receive my Medicare Card. I submitted my application at one of the service centers, they said they are not processing the new Medicare on the same day as before, and it would take around 4 weeks to get the Medicare card.

After 4 weeks of wait, I received a physical letter by post (because its 2020, and emails are kind of overrated) asking for a different version of one of the documents that I already provided with my application. Anyway, I sent that document through email, didn't want to go to the service center again, waste couple of hours in the long queues outside just for a single document.

After that, it took another 2 weeks to receive the Interim Card.


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

A quick question regarding Medicare:

So, I have cancelled my private health insurance after receiving my Medicare. Do I need to inform Department of Home Affairs about this change or its not required?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darock17 said:


> A quick question regarding Medicare:
> 
> So, I have cancelled my private health insurance after receiving my Medicare. Do I need to inform Department of Home Affairs about this change or its not required?


Nothing to be done

Cheers


----------



## expact_m_16 (Jul 14, 2018)

darock17 said:


> It took me a while, around 6 weeks from the date of submission to receive my Medicare Card. I submitted my application at one of the service centers, they said they are not processing the new Medicare on the same day as before, and it would take around 4 weeks to get the Medicare card.
> 
> After 4 weeks of wait, I received a physical letter by post (because its 2020, and emails are kind of overrated) asking for a different version of one of the documents that I already provided with my application. Anyway, I sent that document through email, didn't want to go to the service center again, waste couple of hours in the long queues outside just for a single document.
> 
> After that, it took another 2 weeks to receive the Interim Card.


Yes, nowadays the processing of Medicare applications is slow (not just the visa applications :focus. I got my Medicare card in 5 weeks.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello everyone. Recently I've got a job offer and decided to apply for 190 WA. Do they keep inviting people? What are my chances to get invited next round with 100 points as mechanical engineer 2335?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marsickk said:


> Hello everyone. Recently I've got a job offer and decided to apply for 190 WA. Do they keep inviting people? What are my chances to get invited next round with 100 points as mechanical engineer 2335?


No one can predict state sponsorship 

Unfortunately you have chosen to apply when it’s the year end and states may have exhausted their quota for this year

If the occupation remains in the WA list for next year, you stand a good chance of an invite as you have a job offer and 100 points

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

NB said:


> No one can predict state sponsorship
> 
> Unfortunately you have chosen to apply when it’s the year end and states may have exhausted their quota for this year
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply! As I understand WA never announced a number of quotas for this year?


----------



## TPCC147 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I’ve just seen that 190 nominations are closed in Victoria as they have reached capacity during the 2019/20 program year. When does the 2020/21 program year begin? And when will i be able to apply? As i am on course to apply in the next 4 weeks

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TPCC147 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’ve just seen that 190 nominations are closed in Victoria as they have reached capacity during the 2019/20 program year. When does the 2020/21 program year begin? And when will i be able to apply? As i am on course to apply in the next 4 weeks
> 
> Thank you


Federal government releases the quota for the financial year usually by June or July
But This year they will release it only in October 
So you can expect the states to start inviting only in November or December based on the current information 

Cheers


----------



## TPCC147 (Feb 2, 2020)

NB said:


> TPCC147 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Ah 😞 even longer to wait. Tough process this


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

On immitracker, there’s a guy applied PR from offshore and hadn’t received grant since 2018. But as soon as he came onshore on tourist visa earlier this year he got grant T.T


----------



## Nishangill071 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi,
I lodged my 190 visa NSW as a motor mechanic on 10 May 2019 but still waiting no CO contact yet


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nishangill071 said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my 190 visa NSW as a motor mechanic on 10 May 2019 but still waiting no CO contact yet



Onshore ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishangill071 (Jun 13, 2020)

Onshore


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I have had enough, I'm so sick and tired of this unfair waiting times. I never thought this is what I'll have to deal with.
I have worked so hard for years to gain points and apply for PR. In last few years, everytime I came close to applying for it, they changed some rules over night which affected my application.

This has become a disgusting experience, I'm going through a very tough time mentally, and I can't just sit and watch like a worthless idiot.
This government is unethical, corrupt and inhumane, they deliberatel design illegal schemes to torture people, mostly vulnerables people of the society (remember RoboDebt) and get away with it without any consequences, so, I don't expect any empathy from them.
Keeping us on hold, putting our lives in limbo, while they figure out their nonsensical process, is brutal. All because of this dirty plan to keep us away from welfare support. Unofficially pausing most of the applications, cutting all the communication, providing no update on the status at all, no apology for the delay, nothing.
I mean, I get 1000 times better customer support for a $30 service from a private company, and here I have paid thousands of dollars to become Permanent Resident of a country, and I'm being treated like crap. Is this how you welcome new members in the community?

I have called them multiple times, I have written emails to them, but their response is always very insulting, as if they don't give a damn about us at all. I don't know these morons are probably hoping that some of us will just give up and go home or catch COVID-19 and die, so they have less grants to issue, they have already got the money from us at the start of the application, so they have nothing to loose here.

I have been working on this PR from more than 2 years now, I'm getting EXHAUSTED now. First, I had to deal with the State nomination, submitted truckload of documents to them, and waited for invitation. That took a good few months. Then, finally, submitted my application to DHA almost 1.5 years ago. What makes me lose my sleep at night is the fact that there are other people who have been waiting from more than 2 years and I can see myself in that situtation as well given how things are completely hopeless at the moment.

If I have to bear this for couple of more months, I think will give up or collapse, too much mental stress to handle.

I know that most of the people on this forum believe that there is nothing that can be done, so, just wait patiently, no matter how long it takes. Here is how I'm looking at this, if I can't raise my voice for my own issues, where I'm being ill treated, where I'm be discriminated, and mentally tortured, if I can't stand for myself, then I won't be able to stand for anyone else. I don't want to be selfish moron, I don't want to be part of the "Silent Majority", enough is enough.

What this Government (specially Immigration department) is doing to us during these difficult times is unethical, cruel, and simply wrong. I have seen filthy politics in my home country all my life, and when I came to Australia, I didn't know I'll become a victim of filthy politics here as well.

I have decided to do something about it, I'm going to write to Opposition Ministers, Journos, Media agencies, and NGOs for immigration. I don't know if this endevour of mine will lead to something or not, but at least I will feel better about myself that I tried everything that I could.

If you are done with this humiliation as well, please, I would suggest you to do the same. You can choose to remain anonymous and not share your personal case details with the people you contact. The whole point of this exercise is to bring this matter to public's attention how we are being treated by the Immigration department. If more of us will contact them, the impact will be stronger and we might get a quicker resolution to the problem that we are all stuck in. Give it a thought!

Here is the list of people I'm going to write email to:

Kristina Keneally - Shadow Home Affairs and Immigration Minister ([email protected])
Tony Burke ([email protected])
FECCA (Federation of Ethnic Communities Councils of Australia Inc.) [email protected]
Migration Council Australia ([email protected])
ABC
SBS

If you choose to contact them and get any response from them, please share it with us on this forum.

Thanks

PS: My first post got flagged because of profanity, so posting a clean version of it. Apologies.


----------



## Nishangill071 (Jun 13, 2020)

Nishangill071 said:


> Onshore


What is your occupation


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

darock17 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have had enough, I'm so sick and tired of this unfair waiting times. I never thought this is what I'll have to deal with.
> I have worked so hard for years to gain points and apply for PR. In last few years, everytime I came close to applying for it, they changed some rules over night which affected my application.
> ...


Totally feel you. I remember beating myself up then and got really stressed over not being able to secure PR, that’s absolutely not my fault. Can I ask if you’re onshore or offshore?


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nishangill071 said:


> What is your occupation



190 SA, onshore, external auditor, lodged since Nov 19 and no CO contact. Really stressed as immi department does not provide the estimated time to obtain the grant for each case. Good luck to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Count me in mate. Same **** as well 14 mnths and not even a single contact and last time I contacted they replied saying if I contact them more for my application it will just get delayed which already is. 



darock17 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have had enough, I'm so sick and tired of this unfair waiting times. I never thought this is what I'll have to deal with.
> I have worked so hard for years to gain points and apply for PR. In last few years, everytime I came close to applying for it, they changed some rules over night which affected my application.
> ...


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

vivalavidarose said:


> Totally feel you. I remember beating myself up then and got really stressed over not being able to secure PR, that’s absolutely not my fault. Can I ask if you’re onshore or offshore?


I'm onshore, have been living in Australia from 6 years now, and still haven't been able to secure PR due to the unstable and unpredictable immigration system here.


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> Count me in mate. Same **** as well 14 mnths and not even a single contact and last time I contacted they replied saying if I contact them more for my application it will just get delayed which already is.


That is another tragedy of this whole thing. They are not professional and courteous enough to contact all the applicants with an update on the processing delays in the first place, because of the disregard and disrespect for us. But, if we contact them couple of times, we get these kind of indirect warnings. We are just cash cows for them, just a number on the sheet, not humans. The attitude they have towards us is that they are doing a HUGE favor by considering our applications for the PR.

They assign a Case Officer to our applications, but it is almost impossible to reach out to the Case Officer even if it is a matter of life and death. One way communication only. I remember when I called DHA to get an status update after 2x time reached, she gave me the same old response "your application is in process", that's it. I told her that I'm having too much stress and anxiety due to many things, and I can't take this anymore, please, at least give me some meaningful update on my application, or is there a way I can contact my CO and explain my situation, but she didn't say anything. I almost cried on the phone but she was completely unmoved, no empathy at all. That was my last call to DHA. I won't talk to them on the phone ever again (I guess thats what they want).

Now, the Case Officers, when they finally pickup our pending applications, they can demand us to submit bunch of things all over again, such as Police Certificates, Medicals, etc. adding more delays and financial burden and we can't even argue with them, because they are the higher authorities who are playing with your future. There is nothing democratic about this department of immigration at all.

You know what's another thing that has been bothering me, once we are through this humiliating process and finally get PR, there are other processes after that which are equally torturing as well. If you want to bring your partner here, over 24 months of waiting times. Once you become eligible for Citizenship, at least 2 years of torturing process again. Waste your life in these processes one after another.

It reminds of an attempt by this Government to make it harder for people to acquire citizenship by extending the eligility time to 4 years after getting PR and tougher English requirements. The bill got thrown out in the parliament, but this Government exploited processing times factor for each application to achieve their goals.

Anyway, I hope our efforts will make a difference and all of us who are in this unfortunate predicament, come out of this soon.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

darock17 said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in mate. Same **** as well 14 mnths and not even a single contact and last time I contacted they replied saying if I contact them more for my application it will just get delayed which already is.
> ...


Do you have an agent? And with family? Sorry to be intrusive but trying to imagine if there’s a pattern in which delay may occur. Because it looks like just randomly managed, which makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear All, Is there any watsapp grp for the people who have received the grant and wanted to have updates on the next steps.. along with the available options due to current situation of COVID-19?


----------



## expact_m_16 (Jul 14, 2018)

So the processing time of PR applications is slow, partially because of COVID-19. We, applicants, can't do anything about it. Getting ourselves into anxiety and stress doesn't help either.

Let's not just blame the DHA for this. Applicants also provide false information, e.g., fake degrees 



. DHA needs time to verify information.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Do understand that. How about the degrees from Australia and onshore applicants with all the onshore paperworks. How is it possible that your customer verification takes 10 mins and immigration verification takes 14 months?? 




expact_m_16 said:


> So the processing time of PR applications is slow, partially because of COVID-19. We, applicants, can't do anything about it. Getting ourselves into anxiety and stress doesn't help either.
> 
> Let's not just blame the DHA for this. Applicants also provide false information, e.g., fake degrees
> 
> ...


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

expact_m_16 said:


> So the processing time of PR applications is slow, partially because of COVID-19. We, applicants, can't do anything about it. Getting ourselves into anxiety and stress doesn't help either.
> 
> Let's not just blame the DHA for this. Applicants also provide false information, e.g., fake degrees Fake degrees: Exposing Canadians with phoney credentials (Marketplace) - YouTube. DHA needs time to verify information.


Nope, as you ca see with GTI visas, DHA doesn't need that much time to verify things. If they wanted to, everything would go quicker. They are spending less time with offshore temporary visas, as there is less demand, and less visas being issued, and still 190 or 189 are delayed. COVID is just another excuse.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

What’s the average waiting time for single candidate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

vivalavidarose said:


> Do you have an agent? And with family? Sorry to be intrusive but trying to imagine if there’s a pattern in which delay may occur. Because it looks like just randomly managed, which makes absolutely no sense.


No, I don't have agent. No family either. Just a single applicant.

I thought they are giving more points and preference to SINGLES from November 2019. So, they might process my application faster now. IT WAS NONSENSE.

I thought going with 190 state sponsored might make my application processing faster compared to 189 subclass, because they have been pushing new migrants to regional areas and away from the big cities, but that hasn't helped at all as well, in fact, I feel like it was a total waste of time and money that I had put in to get state nomination. ANOTHER BOGUS MARKETING THING.

There is no pattern here, I don't think so, the only thing is that they don't care about people. A Government that can openly run an exortion racket (RoboDebt) for years while clearly knowing that the scheme was illegal, and torture vulnerable Australian citizens to death (over 2000 people), stealing millions of dollars from them. Do you think they would treat immigrants any better?


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

expact_m_16 said:


> So the processing time of PR applications is slow, partially because of COVID-19. We, applicants, can't do anything about it. Getting ourselves into anxiety and stress doesn't help either.
> 
> Let's not just blame the DHA for this. Applicants also provide false information, e.g., fake degrees Fake degrees: Exposing Canadians with phoney credentials (Marketplace) - YouTube. DHA needs time to verify information.


With all due respect mate, I think you don't understand the way depression, anxiety and stress, most of the people can't control it and have tough time dealing with it. So, its not a matter of choice. These things are very SERIOUS mental health issues.

What has made things even worse, is the fear of life due to COVID, lockdown and almost no social life. You have very limited to no options to divert your mind and reduce the anxiety and stress. Almost everyone is having some kind of anxiety or stress at the moment because of the virus, but we, the unfortunate ones who are stuck in the immigration process have an extra stress on top of that.

"You can't do anything." Its a CHOICE. You can choose to stay silent even when they treat you with utmost disregard and disrespect, when they treat you unfairly. Or you can raise your voice against it, register your protest in whichever way possible. It may or may not be effective, but you do it to fight for your rights. It is a feature of democracies.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

All this "COVID is slowing things down" thing seems counter intitutive to me... if any job in the world is possible to do remotley, it's work with documents that people uploaded  To me this means stuff should work quicker in general, as people don't have to commute etc. Perhaps the odd case where some sort of document needs to be verified in person (? would that even exist.. someone from / on behalf of the DHA going into a Canadian university in person to verify something and cannot go in because of COIVD 19?)... I don't know. Also they aren't always on top of things, like using their own systems, they make mistakes, happened to my case, where the new case officer saved / sent stuff chaoctically / unintentionally... 

I have little hope things will improve. By the way, when you guys call them (I've read it here too that people have called) what phone number do you use? I think I might call them next week. Also how long is a conversation usually, what info do they need / use to identify you? Anything I should have ready? I am assuming passport number, name date of birth and all those funky numbers you get with your application?


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> Do understand that. How about the degrees from Australia and onshore applicants with all the onshore paperworks. How is it possible that your customer verification takes 10 mins and immigration verification takes 14 months??


Absolutely right! Most of my degrees and other documents are from Australia, and that also from very reputable organisations. I got my application reviewed by an experienced and expert immigration agent, to get an opinion on what could be causing the delay, and he with almost 2 decades of his professional experience couldn't point out a single problematic thing in my application. But, here I'm almost 1.5 years since I have lodged my application and no grant yet. First and only CO contact 9 months ago, and since then my eyes have become sore watching "Further assessment" status in the immi portal.

They can process essential medical workers' applications under 1 month, but can't even provide an actual update for other people after 2 years of wait. So, this idea of documents taking longer for verification is a joke. Think about it!


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Same. Even my agent is in shock that my application is taking so longtime plus no contact at all. Feels like they don't want us here anymore. Just wanted our money for. From skill assessment to now 3 yrs plus and so much of money and treated like a this and this COVID-19 situation. Animals get better treatment than us in Australia atm.



darock17 said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > Do understand that. How about the degrees from Australia and onshore applicants with all the onshore paperworks. How is it possible that your customer verification takes 10 mins and immigration verification takes 14 months??
> ...


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Anyad said:


> I have little hope things will improve. By the way, when you guys call them (I've read it here too that people have called) what phone number do you use? I think I might call them next week. Also how long is a conversation usually, what info do they need / use to identify you? Anything I should have ready? I am assuming passport number, name date of birth and all those funky numbers you get with your application?


You can only use the phone number on the website. 
-You won't be talking to case officers, let alone the one who is dealing with your case. There will just be call centre operators.
- they'll tell you that the case officer is currently working on your case, and if you have any other questions, refer to the website, apparently it has all the information you need.

I reckon that this is the information we can get easily from not-calling-in


----------



## expact_m_16 (Jul 14, 2018)

Loverboyns said:


> Do understand that. How about the degrees from Australia and onshore applicants with all the onshore paperworks. How is it possible that your customer verification takes 10 mins and immigration verification takes 14 months??


I work at an Australian University. I can tell that even for simple internal applications, it can take several weeks of processing time. Thanks to the Australian laid-back culture :fingerscrossed:

Even in your case, you still need to provide police certificates from other countries.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

darock17 said:


> Absolutely right! Most of my degrees and other documents are from Australia, and that also from very reputable organisations. I got my application reviewed by an experienced and expert immigration agent, to get an opinion on what could be causing the delay, and he with almost 2 decades of his professional experience couldn't point out a single problematic thing in my application. But, here I'm almost 1.5 years since I have lodged my application and no grant yet. First and only CO contact 9 months ago, and since then my eyes have become sore watching "Further assessment" status in the immi portal.
> 
> They can process essential medical workers' applications under 1 month, but can't even provide an actual update for other people after 2 years of wait. So, this idea of documents taking longer for verification is a joke. Think about it!


I feel for your pain, most people here go with the "do not dare to say anything or blame DHA" kind of mentality...shut up and go with it. This is a democratic free country, you are allowed to complain...which I did for example in regards of ridiculous work exp points deduction once you enter third year in Australia...it is a nonsense and a loop hole. I got reply it was forwarded to certain department and is under review, it's a start. Many people here told me that's how it is, shut up and take the hit...no, we need to send complaints and suggestions. That's how you change things and improve. If 1000 people send the same complaint, it will trigger a more serious review of the rule...but hey, let's just shut up and "keep the hope".


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Few external documents should not take double the time to verify or grant the application. I live in Victoria and when i converted my overseas license they were not able to verify here as it was 11 years old and paper license but it took only a week to verify. So, how come one police report or academic docs verification is taking 14 months plus nowadays my country documents can be verified online and can do background check as well through one simple govt. website so i don't see how it takes so long for this thing. And in my case I never left Australia in 8/9 years so they should understand I won't have any new bad record in my country as i do know they check everything before they grant your visa including police check or academic otherwise I should not be gettingmy other visas. For me I am happy to wait if they let me know whats going on instead of being rude and keeping all us in blindfold and not being honest.

QUOTE=expact_m_16;15116642]


Loverboyns said:


> Do understand that. How about the degrees from Australia and onshore applicants with all the onshore paperworks. How is it possible that your customer verification takes 10 mins and immigration verification takes 14 months??


I work at an Australian University. I can tell that even for simple internal applications, it can take several weeks of processing time. Thanks to the Australian laid-back culture









Even in your case, you still need to provide police certificates from other countries.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Employer sponsored PR is processed within weeks in some cases, it's a matter of prioritising that's happening behind the curtains. And there is absolute no transparency about it, it's a process behind closed doors on which any applicant has zero insight...they even messed up the database of EOIs which would give you some information.

Immigrants are a tough bunch, we go through a lot of ordeal, fair and unfair one to prove you are valuable addition to the system...but still, I can feel more and more people are realising it's a bit over the line now, the treatment of applicants and the way whole system is set up to suck in money.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Incidentally I see they are (slowly) approving some 189 visas (purely based on ImmiTracker). Those ones in the last few days seem legitimate as they've provided a lot of detail or have responded to comments. No 190's been granted (per ImmiTracker - a website that we all know is crowdsourced, so take with a grain of salt) in quite some time. 

I agree with all of what was said...a bit disappointing that they've not been transparent with us. My application has only been with them since December (6 months) so I'm well within the timeframe, but nonetheless I can only imagine what the folks at 2+ years are going through.

Wishing everybody luck in the new financial year; maybe there's some grants coming everyone's way then.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

A LOT of people ste predicting rapid Grant's for PR Visas in the new FY as PR visa holders are allowed to travel and hence can fulfil the IED condition told 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> A LOT of people ste predicting rapid Grant's for PR Visas in the new FY as PR visa holders are allowed to travel and hence can fulfil the IED condition told
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I'll definitely believe it when I see it, but I love the optimism. Things usually happen that way with the government (i.e. budgets and targets resetting on 01 July)...let's see if it comes to fruition.

Otherwise (if you're onshore), keep writing your elected officials and let them know you're struggling and see if they can advocate or suggest resources to cope with the mental health side of things.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

darock17 said:


> No, I don't have agent. No family either. Just a single applicant.
> 
> I thought they are giving more points and preference to SINGLES from November 2019. So, they might process my application faster now. IT WAS NONSENSE.
> 
> ...



Hey Mate,

Slow down a bit- can understand your frustration on one front but public display will not lead you anywhere.

If you are not happy with the state of affairs here - just withdraw the application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Himadri said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Slow down a bit- can understand your frustration on one front but public display will not lead you anywhere.
> 
> ...


This is the mentality that leads to immigration system being non-transparent. People have right to ask and demand information about this, we don't live in North Korea. 

Most Australians are completely unaware how immigration works, just recently few articles surfaced about temp visas and amount of work these people actually do in Australia. Many locals were shocked to realise it's not all people on PR here and using Centrelink money like right wing Facebook groups propagate. More information is out in public, the more people will realise flaws in the system and begin asking questions.

It's easy to say what you say once happily settled on PR from times when competition and stress levels were nowhere near today's levels, have some compassion towards people...not just arrogant "withdraw the application" advice.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> This is the mentality that leads to immigration system being non-transparent. People have right to ask and demand information about this.
> 
> Most Australians are completely unaware how immigration works, just recently few articles surfaced about temp visas and amount of work these people actually do in Australia. Many locals were shocked to realise it's not all people on PR here and using Centrelink money like right wing Facebook groups propagate. More information is out in public, the more people will realise flaws in the system.
> 
> It's easy to say what you say once happily settled on PR from times when competition and stress levels were nowhere near today's levels, have some compassion towards people...not just arrogant "withdraw the application" advice.



It’s not arrogance but experience. We all have gone through the same Churn- but talking about irrelevant things is not welcome.

Take it or leave it !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Himadri said:


> It’s not arrogance but experience. We all have gone through the same Churn- but talking about irrelevant things is not welcome.
> 
> Take it or leave it !
> 
> ...


But it's not irrelevant, that is the point. There is a section on immi website where you can send suggestions or things you think aren't ok. Why not use it? This isn't a dictatorship where gov will come after you if you dare to point at wrong things lol.

Take it or leave it? Again, easy to say from your angle now...


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> But it's not irrelevant, that is the point. There is a section on immi website where you can send suggestions or things you think aren't ok. Why not use it? This isn't a dictatorship where gov will come after you if you dare to point at wrong things lol.
> 
> Take it or leave it? Again, easy to say from your angle now...



Yes- on immi website. You made your point. 

May be as well on DHS.

But complaining on an entire country’s system for which you are planning to immigrate is just not right mentality is what I wish to point out. 

Sco-mo has publicly apologised and the money is gonna get back to relevant individuals. Trust me that’s what is happening. 

Just wait a bit - your time will come and you will understand, what I am trying to make you understand.

Otherwise it’s you choice to carryon - I am no one to advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Guys we live in a free world, anyone can express their frustration or happiness as and when they want. These forums are meant for views, others can give counter views and that too is fine.

Just dont ask people not to express their views at all, I think everyone has a right to do that! For someone the investment in a Visa will be out of pocket money and there will be others who may have spent life savings for his dream! For someone it'll be an option even after getting a PR (nothing wrong in that) and for others it will be a dream come true.

Everyone has their own circumstances that may lead to differentiated opinions, ways of expression, anxiety, frustration or what not! 

This forum has seen elated folks who got 189 at 65 points in 4 months and moved to Australia and are doing pretty well. That was just 3 years ago! All positive posts. Now times have changed, difficult times, difficult posts, it's fine!

Peace and power to all of us!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

I spoke to the depratment on the phone. I belive perhaps by mistake due to a momentary lapse - I was told all processing of offshore 190s are suspended until who knows when.. I asked them to repeat that, but wording became much more vague afterwards, in essence tho the message didn't change just a lot of "your processing may or may not have been... but now that you called and wrote it may or may not have changed".

Godspeed to everyone


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello everyone. I have a question regarding to visa 190 WA. If my contract says Probationary Period 6 months, will it work as job offer?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Should work .



Marsickk said:


> Hello everyone. I have a question regarding to visa 190 WA. If my contract says Probationary Period 6 months, will it work as job offer?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Himadri said:


> It’s not arrogance but experience. We all have gone through the same Churn- but talking about irrelevant things is not welcome.
> 
> Take it or leave it !
> 
> ...



_"Take it or leave it !"_

Mate, are you the owner of this land? Sorry for trespassing...

You are not in the position to say that, if you do not like the idea of the other people, just stay silent... These guys do not say that " burn the cars, plunder the stores" like some people are doing in USA, they just say that share your complaints louder. 

Will saying the things more louder work? It is another story. But still it is a right.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Marsickk said:


> Hello everyone. I have a question regarding to visa 190 WA. If my contract says Probationary Period 6 months, will it work as job offer?


It is the standard wording the companies use (and it comes from the legislation). So if you have job offer and if the contract includes a wording like that, do not worry, it is still an useful job offer...


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Onurakis said:


> _"Take it or leave it !"_
> 
> Mate, are you the owner of this land? Sorry for trespassing...
> 
> ...



Well definitely not the owner , you look like in stress mate, bringing USA and all. 

Take a rest ! Point was made considering that we shouldn’t blaim the system entirely and country. No one said that you can side it.

This will be last 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Himadri said:


> Well definitely not the owner , you look like in stress mate, bringing USA and all.
> 
> Take a rest ! Point was made considering that we shouldn’t blaim the system entirely and country. No one said that you can side it.
> 
> ...


Everyone who waits for a grant is stressful mate, it is a very basic fact, are you surprised? It is not a Gumtree group in which the people are talking about their classical cars etc....The guy is saying he is in depression and as a senior member, you say "take it or leave it". Do you think it is helpful? 

Bringing USA was a clear sarcasm, but most likely you did not get it. Anyway...


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Onurakis said:


> Everyone who waits for a grant is stressful mate, it is a very basic fact, are you surprised? It is not a Gumtree group in which the people are talking about their classical cars etc....The guy is saying he is in depression and as a senior member, you say "take it or leave it". Do you think it is helpful?
> 
> Bringing USA was a clear sarcasm, but most likely you did not get it. Anyway...



Chief, read my previous posts! 

I really like your passion buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Some thoughts:

*"Take it or leave it or withdraw application and go where you came from."*- Highly insensitive comment, but not a surprising one. It's like telling people: _"If you can't handle the extreme mental pressure, why don't you just give up, because we are not going to change the system to treat people with respect and compassion, so clearly the only options you have is either keep quiet and keep suffering or quit and go away."_ - Great!

*"Just wait a bit - your time will come ... "*- Says someone who got his PR application sorted under 3 months, to people who have been waiting for almost 2 years and completely blindsided by the department. Thank you!

*On RoboDebt debacle:*



_Relevance: _This is one recent example of dishonesty and brutality of this Government. When they can torture the Australian citizens without being ashamed of it, then surely they can do worse to people with lesser rights and status like immigrants, and they are already doing it.


*"... publicly apologised and the money will be refunded."*- Say this to the people who have lost their loved ones because of this. The Government didn't apologise or decided to refund the illegally acquired money because all of a sudden they had a change of heart, no, they were dragged through legal action by the victims and/or their families who said "Enough is enough!"


Some people are just incapable of understanding other people's pain and suffering. They lack the basic sense of empathy and they are unable to look at things from a different perspective.

A country which I'm trying to make my Permanent Home is treating me like crap, making me feel unwelcome and not valuable, after all the hardships I have gone through to prove my worth to them through their eligibility criteria, and yet I'm in this horrible position today with my life and future in limbo. So, this is absolutely right, but if I raise my concern about it, its a bad thing to do. Wonderful!

There are many people who live in a fantasy world where everything is hunky-dory for them. They can't relate to other people's problems, because they never faced those problems themselves. When they come across someone who is having a really difficult time, while they are having a great time, they just can't comprehend it because it doesn't match with their fancy reality. Not only they don't do anything to help these people, but when people try to raise voice against an unjust system, they tell them to stop making noise, because it disturbs their sleep. I guess they are rightly named "Quiet Australians" or "Silent Majority".

I don't agree with any of the views that I have commented on above, but I respect and defend people's right of opinion and expression. I'll never say anyone to shut up because I don't agree with them. This is the most basic human right everyone should have. If you can be emphatic, sensitive, and respectful while making your comments, that's great, if not, then I hope in future you develop a sense of empathy through different life experiences.

Peace out!


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

For those who live in the fantasy world.

Here is the fresh evidence of the misconduct of the DHA and its Ministers. They don't follow the Migration act, they even ignore the court orders. 

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...-jail-if-he-defies-orders-in-immigration-case

They have dragged this person's protection visa application since Nov 2018, and coincidentally some of us are also waiting since late 2018 or early 2019. So, in terms of processing time, protection visa and skilled migrant visa at the same level.

I'm sure some people will come up with something to justify this as well.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

darock17 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have had enough, I'm so sick and tired of this unfair waiting times. I never thought this is what I'll have to deal with.
> I have worked so hard for years to gain points and apply for PR. In last few years, everytime I came close to applying for it, they changed some rules over night which affected my application.
> ...


Hey mate - keen to hear if you wrote any of those parties (and if any of them wrote back)? I'm sure the journos probably won't care but in any case wondering if maybe our MP friends in government had something to say?

Do let us know!


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Hey mate - keen to hear if you wrote any of those parties (and if any of them wrote back)? I'm sure the journos probably won't care but in any case wondering if maybe our MP friends in government had something to say?
> 
> Do let us know!


Hey mate, I was about to post about that. Yes, I have written to the following people/organisations yesterday:


Kristina Keneally - Shadow Home Affairs and Immigration Minister 
Tony Burke - Shadow Minister for Industrial Relations
FECCA (Federation of Ethnic Communities Councils of Australia Inc.) 
Migration Council Australia

You are right about journos, I'm not sure too. Even if someone agrees to do a story on our situation, I don't think that will have much impact. I'll wait for a bit before I contact any journos or media outlets.

If anyone wants to write to them, I'd suggest to please do it now, because if they receive a bunch of emails from different people talking about the same issue, they might take it more seriously and respond more quickly. You can be anonymous and only tell them about your struggle and journey so far.

Let me say it again, the whole point of this exercise is to bring this matter into their attention and see if they care enough to do something about it and rescue us out of this situation. In my email, I haven't told them about my specific case details like reference numbers, etc. and I have requested them to look into this matter broadly instead of one specific case because there are so many people who are being dragged like this.

Lets hope they respond. :fingerscrossed:

If anyone has more suggestions for people that we can reach out to, please share them with us.

Thanks!


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

darock17 said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> *"Take it or leave it or withdraw application and go where you came from."*- Highly insensitive comment, but not a surprising one. It's like telling people: _"If you can't handle the extreme mental pressure, why don't you just give up, because we are not going to change the system to treat people with respect and compassion, so clearly the only options you have is either keep quiet and keep suffering or quit and go away."_ - Great!
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I have lived in Australia for the past 6 years and my application for permanent residency is pending assessment since December 2019. My father was sick and I had to travel overseas before the beginning of March (before the pandemic) and guess what? 

Australia banned me from returning, stopped assessing nearly all applications for permanent residencies, and simply denied my exception of travel for compassionate reasons.

Result: My current visa is expiring in September and if I don't manage to return until December, the last 6 years will not count towards my citizenship application and I will no longer be eligible for citizenship for the next 4 years resulting in a 10 years life experience because of Australia's political apathy.

It angers me when I have to read people full of wishful thinking because it simply worked for them and now they turn their back on others.


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

darock17 said:


> Hey mate, I was about to post about that. Yes, I have written to the following people/organisations yesterday:
> 
> 
> Kristina Keneally - Shadow Home Affairs and Immigration Minister
> ...


Hey mate, 
I totally support your initiative and would like to join it. Could you please contact me directly, and maybe share some templates of the email you've sent so I could do the same?
I'm very serious about it. I'm so fed up of these arrogant 5 star "advisors" on this forum who never miss the chance to post useless replies like - all you can do is wait.
Trust me, I feel your pain. I probably have the longest waiting time here, I lodged my visa application in May 2018, last (and the only) CO contact in Aug 2018


----------



## Nishangill071 (Jun 13, 2020)

What’s ur occupation and u onshore or offshore 
CO contact for what


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

AlexOz said:


> darock17 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mate, I was about to post about that. Yes, I have written to the following people/organisations yesterday:
> ...


No there’s one guy with 189 application who waited from 2015 didn’t get visa till 2018. Luckily he got it in the end. Sometimes I wonder what the point is if we are made to wait for such a long time.


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Nishangill071 said:


> What’s ur occupation and u onshore or offshore
> CO contact for what


261313, NSW, onshore since 2016

CO requested :
from me:
- Form 80 (was provided when applied)
- Military Service:
You have ticked No to the question have you undertaken any Military service. Please provide reasons why you did not undertake this service and provide a Military Discharge certificate.
- International Travel details before my current travel passport was issued
- Police clearance certificates - Original/untranslated Russian police clearance certificate - only translations were provided
- Evidence of employment for specific period
- Curriculum Vitae

for two daughters: 
Other requirements - Statutory declaration regarding change in appearance (appearance has changes since time they got their passports)

For wife: 
- Curriculum Vitae / Resume including contact details of referees.
- Police clearance certificates - Original/untranslated Russian police clearance certificate 

All the required documents were provided within 10 days


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

vivalavidarose said:


> No there’s one guy with 189 application who waited from 2015 didn’t get visa till 2018. Luckily he got it in the end. Sometimes I wonder what the point is if we are made to wait for such a long time.


good, at least now I have a new threshold - 2021
before that I haven't heard about cases longer than 2 years, so since my second application anniversary I was looking for a new target date to wait for
Thanks


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

AlexOz said:


> Nishangill071 said:
> 
> 
> > What’s ur occupation and u onshore or offshore
> ...


Wow I’m amazed. Why form 80 again whilst provided? 
Also did you say 2018 or 2016? If 2016 then you’ve won the waiting race I think haha. Just joking.
W all due respect could be because you are from Russia. According to some agents, applications from some countries get more thoroughly processed than others and sadly so.


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

AlexOz said:


> 261313, NSW, onshore since 2016
> 
> CO requested :
> from me:
> ...


In my country, many people do not join the military but they are still granted visas. I didn't join any Military service, If CO asks me for that reason and a Military Discharge certificate, I don't know how to get them.
Did you claim points for your wife? Why did they ask for your wife's CV and reference?


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

vivalavidarose said:


> Wow I’m amazed. Why form 80 again whilst provided?
> Also did you say 2018 or 2016? If 2016 then you’ve won the waiting race I think haha. Just joking.
> W all due respect could be because you are from Russia. According to some agents, applications from some countries get more thoroughly processed than others and sadly so.



I'm came to Australia in 2016 on 457 visa and applied for 190 in may 2018
As for by Russian background yes, I heard that too, but really don't see any reasons behind that discrimination. A percentage of Russians migrating to Australia is very low, and I'm definitely not the one who annexed Crimea and interfered in US election.
As for the Form 80, no idea why. there were few typos in my initial form 80, I noticed when I was copying data from it. Maybe they just wanted me to fix that


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

BenNG said:


> In my country, many people do not join the military but they are still granted visas. I didn't join any Military service, If CO asks me for that reason and a Military Discharge certificate, I don't know how to get them.
> Did you claim points for your wife? Why did they ask for your wife's CV and reference?


For Russia such request makes sense as military service is mandatory for all men. You may have an exemption due to medical reasons, and it is understandable that aus immigration want to know the details.

No, I haven't claimed point for wife, no idea why they asked for her CV.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

AlexOz said:


> vivalavidarose said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I’m amazed. Why form 80 again whilst provided?
> ...


Yeah or could be 2 years have passed and there might be new information. 

Anyway I know it should not have anything to do with you and your background, and everything to do with just the points claimed and evidence for points that we submitted. 

Guess I just tried to pin down some logic in this nonsense craze. All the best though I hope you’ll get it very soon.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

How long have you been waiting since your last correspondence with them?


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

Any new grants onshore these days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Yes but for health occupation.



marzipan said:


> Any new grants onshore these days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishangill071 (Jun 13, 2020)

AlexOz said:


> 261313, NSW, onshore since 2016
> 
> CO requested :
> from me:
> ...



I am waiting for 190 nsw motor mechanic since May 2019 no co contact yet


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> Yes but for health occupation.


Then, not even onshore applicants are getting grants?

And how is Canada processing their applications?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Yup. Waiting with no contact or anything for 15 months. 

My uncle asked me to apply Canada before Australia. That time he said I will get it within 6 months now no idea. But much better timing than Australia for sure.



Crocs said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but for health occupation.
> ...


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

mt3467 said:


> How long have you been waiting since your last correspondence with them?


last correspondence was on 21 Aug 2018


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

AlexOz said:


> last correspondence was on 21 Aug 2018


Can you, please, describe the details of your case: occupation, family members, lodgement date, change in circumstances if any, state, employment in the nominated filed or not?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey mate did you got any response of your mail??



darock17 said:


> mfh5001 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mate - keen to hear if you wrote any of those parties (and if any of them wrote back)? I'm sure the journos probably won't care but in any case wondering if maybe our MP friends in government had something to say?
> ...


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> Hey mate did you got any response of your mail??


No, nothing yet. I only got the automatic replies for some when I sent my emails. It was stated in those messages that due to the high volume of emails, it might take a little while to get a reponse so I'm just waiting.

I'm hoping that some other people from the forum have also sent some emails to them, so, hopefully, when they see a bunch of messages, they might take it more seriously and get back to us sooner than later.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

darock17 said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mate did you got any response of your mail??
> ...


Hi 
I am totally supporting you and agree with your all statements which you mentioned above. Just wondering how many times did you try to contact immigration in regards to your case?


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Does anyone know how I can contact DHA to expedite my application for permanent residency due to a personal circumstance?

I'd like to know if it's possible to do this in writing and how I can do this.

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Crocs said:


> Does anyone know how I can contact DHA to expedite my application for permanent residency due to a personal circumstance?
> 
> I'd like to know if it's possible to do this in writing and how I can do this.
> 
> Thanks


You can certainly reach out to them, but they will not expedite or give any preference / priority to your application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> Does anyone know how I can contact DHA to expedite my application for permanent residency due to a personal circumstance?
> 
> I'd like to know if it's possible to do this in writing and how I can do this.
> 
> Thanks


Use the feedback form on DHA website or use Facebook or twitter 

But If it was possible to expedite grants based on personal circumstances, then not even one applicant would have been in the queue

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello everyone. I submitted my eoi for 190 WA on 10.06 with 100 points, but haven't received and invitation this round. However people with 70 and 80 points with the same job code received and invite. What can be the reason? I also had a pre invite in Feb, but had no job offer, so had to decline it. Can it be the reason? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DanViv (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi. I got CO contact 2 months ago for PCC. I applied for Swedish PCC and they have sent by mail. Unfortunately due to border closure, it is still at the post office in Sweden. However I uploaded the payment invoice, tracking till the end of May 2020 and communication with the Swedish police. It has been 60 days and still showing as further assessment. I am not sure why. Will it take time? Kindly let me know if the above mentioned documents will be considered as genuine attempt to get the PCC. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

DanViv said:


> Hi. I got CO contact 2 months ago for PCC. I applied for Swedish PCC and they have sent by mail. Unfortunately due to border closure, it is still at the post office in Sweden. However I uploaded the payment invoice, tracking till the end of May 2020 and communication with the Swedish police. It has been 60 days and still showing as further assessment. I am not sure why. Will it take time? Kindly let me know if the above mentioned documents will be considered as genuine attempt to get the PCC. Thanks in advance.



I assume you're onshore, right?


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

DanViv said:


> Hi. I got CO contact 2 months ago for PCC. I applied for Swedish PCC and they have sent by mail. Unfortunately due to border closure, it is still at the post office in Sweden. However I uploaded the payment invoice, tracking till the end of May 2020 and communication with the Swedish police. It has been 60 days and still showing as further assessment. I am not sure why. Will it take time? Kindly let me know if the above mentioned documents will be considered as genuine attempt to get the PCC. Thanks in advance.



I was on the same boat as you, and wanted 3 months for my overseas pcc and just uploaded it last week. 

I wonder if it’s also possible for you to get written communication with Swedish police force regarding, for eg kindly ask them to send you another copy with express postage options at your cost. If all the effort were of no avail then I reckon this could be genuine effort, which you have already done. But still I recommend you to be patient and wait for the pcc to come. As the department is giving us extended time for the documents. 

On the other hand, due to the covid situation the general processing time is longer then usual, all we can do is to wait with patience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

Australia's tourism minister has announced that the country's borders are highly likely not to open until 2021.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Ves said:


> Australia's tourism minister has announced that the country's borders are highly likely not to open until 2021.


Tourism Minister Simon Birmingham has also hinted that visa-holders who tend to live in Australia for business and work purposes could be allowed to enter following international students while the borders remain shut for open tourist-related travel until next year

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...ork-visa-holders-after-international-students

However, the Australian government is already looking at creating travel bubble between some countries that have successfully managed to control the spread of virus in the coming months as this contributes to many jobs across the economy


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

Marsickk said:


> Hello everyone. I submitted my eoi for 190 WA on 10.06 with 100 points, but haven't received and invitation this round. However people with 70 and 80 points with the same job code received and invite. What can be the reason? I also had a pre invite in Feb, but had no job offer, so had to decline it. Can it be the reason? Thanks in advance.


As you have declined the previous one. It takes time to get another invite. You may get in next 1-3 months


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

gopalreddy said:


> Marsickk said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. I submitted my eoi for 190 WA on 10.06 with 100 points, but haven't received and invitation this round. However people with 70 and 80 points with the same job code received and invite. What can be the reason? I also had a pre invite in Feb, but had no job offer, so had to decline it. Can it be the reason? Thanks in advance.
> ...


Yeah but this was in February, like 4 months ago.


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Is this border close thing for tourists or for migration as well???

I'm sick of this waiting thing... nearly 8 months after logging the visa.


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

For everyone I guess. The signs of progress to look out for will be 1) State borders opening. This is likely to happen in the next month. 2) Student visas being granted and students subsequently arriving in Australia from offshore, thus setting a precedent for international arrivals and offshore visa grants. This is likely to also happen in the next month. 3) International border review on September 21st. 4) Release of immigration forecasts, that normally happens on the 1st July annually.

Judging by the wording used by officials this week, it sounds like long term work related visas will be issued before tourist visas are issued. The immigration Minister stated that he thinks the majority of international tourism will reopen in early 2021 and possibly long term work related visas will happen after student arrivals (if that makes sense).

I find the best way to cope with the not knowing and frustration is to try to avoid looking for updates too often. It's sort of depressing when you check every single day to see zero progress 🙈 



badscorpian said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is this border close thing for tourists or for migration as well???
> 
> I'm sick of this waiting thing... nearly 8 months after logging the visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

badscorpian said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is this border close thing for tourists or for migration as well???
> 
> I'm sick of this waiting thing... nearly 8 months after logging the visa.


Not heard of any offshore applicant getting grant since covid except health workers

Cheers


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks, Mathewpeter and NB


----------



## Nishangill071 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi,
Anyone got 190 grants in non-health sector occupations recently.
I am waiting since May 2019 motor mechanic no co-contact yet onshore


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

Marsickk said:


> Yeah but this was in February, like 4 months ago.


Currently due to COVID situation it may take much longer then expected


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Few I think but dont know its real or fake. I am also on same timeline without any co contact or any information except COVID-19 is delaying all the process ********.



Nishangill071 said:


> Hi,
> Anyone got 190 grants in non-health sector occupations recently.
> I am waiting since May 2019 motor mechanic no co-contact yet onshore


----------



## ZapK (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi, 
I lodged a 190 visa last night and this morning at 7:15 already got CO contact asking for medicals and my partner's AFP which is on the way (they did not send it the first time, had to call to get it resended). I don't know but in my opinion, they are quite fast. I am not in health-related occupation.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Dont get your hopes up mate. Seen ppl waiting for long time after medical and AFP. Not trying to be negative here so letting you know.




ZapK said:


> Hi,
> I lodged a 190 visa last night and this morning at 7:15 already got CO contact asking for medicals and my partner's AFP which is on the way (they did not send it the first time, had to call to get it resended). I don't know but in my opinion, they are quite fast. I am not in health-related occupation.


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

ZapK said:


> Hi,
> I lodged a 190 visa last night and this morning at 7:15 already got CO contact asking for medicals and my partner's AFP which is on the way (they did not send it the first time, had to call to get it resended). I don't know but in my opinion, they are quite fast. I am not in health-related occupation.


Could you please mention the state you applied?


----------



## ZapK (Jun 26, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> Dont get your hopes up mate. Seen ppl waiting for long time after medical and AFP. Not trying to be negative here so letting you know.


It is ok haha, I know it may take some time after medical. Anyway, I could not book earlier than for early September - no app. available..so I have a long time to wait anyway.


----------



## ZapK (Jun 26, 2020)

badscorpian said:


> Could you please mention the state you applied?


SA, but I don't think it does matter much :confused2:


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

ZapK said:


> SA, but I don't think it does matter much :confused2:


It matters.. SA you will get the grant very quickly. NSW it will take more time than other states.

One of my friends applied 190 to SA and he got his grant within 3 days.


----------



## ZapK (Jun 26, 2020)

badscorpian said:


> It matters.. SA you will get the grant very quickly. NSW it will take more time than other states.
> 
> One of my friends applied 190 to SA and he got his grant within 3 days.


Was that recently? If yes that would be great, but again I have to wait for medicals more than 2 months 
But there is a guy applying for SA 190 waiting a very long time so I am not sure if it always matters. He is in this group, don't remember his nickname.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

badscorpian said:


> It matters.. SA you will get the grant very quickly. NSW it will take more time than other states.
> 
> One of my friends applied 190 to SA and he got his grant within 3 days.


Nothing like that. Final grant depends on Department of Home Affairs only. States/Territories have no influence in expediting the grant process.


----------



## ZapK (Jun 26, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Nothing like that. Final grant depends on Department of Home Affairs only. States/Territories have no influence in expediting the grant process.


Yeah, I have heard this too. 
I think it is more about DOHA to handpick applications that meet their profile/target for that particular time of year. :rolleyes2::confused2:


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

Maybe he got lucky. It was on last December.


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

Processing time updated today


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

ssiddu said:


> Processing time updated today



It’s my 6month now. Still nothing happened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

mirand said:


> ssiddu said:
> 
> 
> > Processing time updated today
> ...


Which state ? and your occupation ?? 

its been 7 months for me, still waiting


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

ssiddu said:


> Processing time updated today


I was onshore and applied onshore, but am now locked out of Australia (offshore).

Don't let them fool you mate! These average processing times can be easily manipulated. Firstly, the number of new applications since April was significantly reduced due to COVID-19 (DHA has reduced the number of invites).

Secondly, the seems to be fast-tracking applications for on-shore applicants atm.

I have called DHA and was told that they are still processing offshore applications, which IS NOT true. Can you rely on a government that lies to applicants even though you know they are not doing what they say?

Processing time is more likely 1 year now. And we don't even know when applications for offshore applicants will be resumed..


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Crocs said:


> I was onshore and applied onshore, but am now locked out of Australia (offshore).
> 
> Don't let them fool you mate! These average processing times can be easily manipulated. Firstly, the number of new applications since April was significantly reduced due to COVID-19 (DHA has reduced the number of invites).
> 
> ...


What do you mean DHA reduced number of invites? States issue invites for 190 visa. 
Processing time is true though, it's calculated based on granted visa, not the ones eing processed.
They might still be processing visas, but might not grant until borders open. Just a guess.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

vivalavidarose said:


> Crocs said:
> 
> 
> > I was onshore and applied onshore, but am now locked out of Australia (offshore).
> ...


 you mean offshore visas still processed as per the timelines, but they don't press grant button only when the borders open..


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

We have completed one year since we applied. should we expect grants picking up from July?


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

vidyaajay said:


> We have completed one year since we applied. should we expect grants picking up from July?


I will complete one year on 4th of July, and not even a CO contact. 

They start their year from July and there was much talk that they may start, but at this point, I'm not very positive.

Sad truth is that DoHA can't be trusted with anything, and that's the reason you shouldn't raise your hopes very high. I read somewhere that once the borders open, first to get grants will be Student Visas, and then us.

Don't know HOW MUCH MORE to wait.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

As the processing time is 5 to 6 months now and my application is in received status from Dec'19, I thought I will at least get some update from helpline, but as usual there is none, they think we are fools, after explaining my situation the person did not request for any information like reference number to check the status but asked me to wait and I asked that you never asked for any information to check then how will you verify(this is the second time it is happening and last time i was within the processing time mentioned DHA website, hence didn't take it to my head) , still I was asked to wait and then a standard response, I interrupted and asked I am worried about my application as there is no status change and it falls under 10% category whos application is not processed and I asked am I not having any option other than waiting, response was yes you have to wait for the communication from department there is no other option, helpline will only be able to see what we can see in immi account. 

P. S my wait is not huge compared to many other applicaticants here, but 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igo (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi guys 
If someone applied for 190 visa wa onshore 4 months ago
But haven’t started working the company does it effect on final grant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Igo said:


> Hi guys
> If someone applied for 190 visa wa onshore 4 months ago
> But haven’t started working the company does it effect on final grant


As long as you have not lied in your application, what happens after the invite doesn’t affect the processing
The CO will verify all the claims You have made in Skillselect only till the date of the final invite

Cheers


----------



## Igo (Apr 5, 2020)

I mean For W.A. state nomination you should have offer letter from the company but is that compulsory to start working for the same company before you get final grant or you can work somewhere else before the Visa hit in


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

Igo said:


> I mean For W.A. state nomination you should have offer letter from the company but is that compulsory to start working for the same company before you get final grant or you can work somewhere else before the Visa hit in


Offer letter normally have start date. They will surely scrutinise why you haven't joined the company because your invitation is based on that letter.


----------



## Igo (Apr 5, 2020)

My offer letter doesn’t have stating date but Condition is That you can join the company once you have got permanent residency


----------



## Igo (Apr 5, 2020)

COMMENCEMENT:
This role will commence once your Permanent Residency requirement is satisfied.


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

I think they could at least give us some satisfaction regarding when there will be grants for new PRs.

This is simply holding many people's lives back and Australia has managed COVID-19 so well. Better than Europe, but Europe will be reopening for workers and students from any country and for tourists from safe countries starting in July.

Dubai is already reopening for tourists and how about us in Australia?

They cannot eliminate COVID-19. Look at NZ. Once borders are reopened, new cases will appear and that is completely normal. They must come up with plans to manage that.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

Igo said:


> My offer letter doesn’t have stating date but Condition is That you can join the company once you have got permanent residency


Sorry to say but that sounds suspicious. Be prepared with documents to prove that it's a genuine offer. No genuine employer hires anyone with the condition which literally means "Come and join me after 12-18 months once you get the visa".


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

I am an onshore applicant for 190 NSW waiting for grant or CO contact for an application made on Dec 19 . Still in received status . Not even CO contact . From your experience I guess no use contacting them 



gopiit04 said:


> As the processing time is 5 to 6 months now and my application is in received status from Dec'19, I thought I will at least get some update from helpline, but as usual there is none, they think we are fools, after explaining my situation the person did not request for any information like reference number to check the status but asked me to wait and I asked that you never asked for any information to check then how will you verify(this is the second time it is happening and last time i was within the processing time mentioned DHA website, hence didn't take it to my head) , still I was asked to wait and then a standard response, I interrupted and asked I am worried about my application as there is no status change and it falls under 10% category whos application is not processed and I asked am I not having any option other than waiting, response was yes you have to wait for the communication from department there is no other option, helpline will only be able to see what we can see in immi account.
> 
> P. S my wait is not huge compared to many other applicaticants here, but
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

From May 19 mate and their are people from May 18 mate. Called them yesterday as well. Same answer so nothing can be done unless they wants to do.....



Itsavi said:


> I am an onshore applicant for 190 NSW waiting for grant or CO contact for an application made on Dec 19 . Still in received status . Not even CO contact . From your experience I guess no use contacting them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qasimbhatti (Jan 19, 2019)

Is there a condition for 190 WA invite that you need to have contract of employment from WA ? (reference : https://www.migration.wa.gov.au/ser...western-australia/general-stream-requirements )


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> From May 19 mate and their are people from May 18 mate. Called them yesterday as well. Same answer so nothing can be done unless they wants to do.....


From my experience, there is no point in calling them, because they are doing it on purpose, so, obviously, they won't listen to anything we say, and always reply with a standard response. I'm convinced that they are so ruthless that even if I tell them that its a matter of life and death, they won't be bothered.

*My first call* after avg. processing elapsed. She replied: _Oh, it hasn't been too long, 10% application take longer, so wait and call after some time._

*2nd Call after a few months:* She said: _Your application is in process, that's it, we don't know anything else, how about you call back after 2x of max processing time._

*3rd call after I crossed 2x of max. avg processing time:* Her reply, _No update, its still in process. We can't do anything, we don't know anything, you just wait._

That was my last call to them. Everytime I called them I was disgusted at the end of the call because of their cold and useless responses.

And here is another shocking thing that I confirmed from them on my last call:
*Apparently, the department doesn't have a maximum time obligation for any of the PR visas.* You know how some organisations have rule that a decision must be taken on a request or application by X months/years. DHA doesn't have that.
Which means, *technically, an application can stay in the system without any outcome FOREVER.* Don't want to scare people, but let that sink in for a minute. 

Never seen this kind of non-sense in my life before.

Same thing with Feedback form, written to them 4-5 times but always that old standard response.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

What a waste of time and money and worst thing is they don't even treat us like human anymore. 



darock17 said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > From May 19 mate and their are people from May 18 mate. Called them yesterday as well. Same answer so nothing can be done unless they wants to do.....
> ...


----------



## yogi4289 (Jan 26, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> What a waste of time and money and worst thing is they don't even treat us like human anymore.


Really bad


----------



## yogi4289 (Jan 26, 2020)

Igo said:


> My offer letter doesn’t have stating date but Condition is That you can join the company once you have got permanent residency


I am afraid if it can be considered as offer letter


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

darock17 said:


> From my experience, there is no point in calling them, because they are doing it on purpose, so, obviously, they won't listen to anything we say, and always reply with a standard response. I'm convinced that they are so ruthless that even if I tell them that its a matter of life and death, they won't be bothered.
> 
> *My first call* after avg. processing elapsed. She replied: _Oh, it hasn't been too long, 10% application take longer, so wait and call after some time._
> 
> ...


Did you make any changes to your application since its lodgement date? Did you have a medical examination (date)?


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

I have a question, does 190 nomination in Victoria has no competition if someone applies via PhD pathway? Someone told me that 65 points will get me invited if I graduated from a Victorian Uni. However, I doubt what he was saying.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

darkknight2099 said:


> I have a question, does 190 nomination in Victoria has no competition if someone applies via PhD pathway? Someone told me that 65 points will get me invited if I graduated from a Victorian Uni. However, I doubt what he was saying.


You friend is right. If you hold PhD in revelvent occupation from Victoria then it's a cakewalk. Previously 457 and PhD pathways were similar but Victoria removed 457 pathway now. Only catch over here is many people choose Bachelors/Masters keeping Immigration in Mind but it's really hard to do so with PhD.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darkknight2099 said:


> I have a question, does 190 nomination in Victoria has no competition if someone applies via PhD pathway? Someone told me that 65 points will get me invited if I graduated from a Victorian Uni. However, I doubt what he was saying.


You only get the advantage of not having to wait for the pre invite and apply directly to live in Melbourne website
However, just allowing you to apply doesn’t mean that you will get the sponsorship 
Vic is extremely choosy on whom to issue the final sponsorship 
More then half the applicants who apply even after getting the preinvite are rejected 

Cheers


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Just curious. For people waiting much longer than standard time. Does it mean they have very complicated personal situation ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

mirand said:


> Just curious. For people waiting much longer than standard time. Does it mean they have very complicated personal situation ?


I've wondered this myself. People who are married, or have kids, or have lived in countries with unique or different circumstances, or have complicated/complex work/education histories?

Is it a function that an application that will be quick to assess gets some implicit prioritization?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

More paperwork means complication but that doesn't mean double or triple the time frame and like I said before 10min to any organisations to do background check and 14-20 months for immigration. Very complicated cases of every single person who are waiting double the timeframe??? what a joke.






mirand said:


> Just curious. For people waiting much longer than standard time. Does it mean they have very complicated personal situation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Loverboyns said:


> More paperwork means complication but that doesn't mean double or triple the time frame and like I said before 10min to any organisations to do background check and 14-20 months for immigration. Very complicated cases of every single person who are waiting double the timeframe??? what a joke.


You have probably not watched the Yes minister and Yes Prime minister Tv series
It’s a satire, but true how bureaucrats work

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

As I have now seen a 124 GTI Visa grant to a fellow Management Consultant, I am quite positive that 190 Grant's will also start coming in soon as 1) this is also PR so travel restrictions dont apply and 2) Australian economy will need more people coming onshore to drive hotel revenues through quarantine and other consumption to keep the economy going. 

Fingers Crossed Folks!


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi guys, do you have any opinion on what will happen in the new financial year? Do you think they will send invites for 190 for offshore candidates? I think I have read here they will remove the condition “entry before date” due to the borders closure.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RobertoL said:


> Hi guys, do you have any opinion on what will happen in the new financial year? Do you think they will send invites for 190 for offshore candidates? I think I have read here they will remove the condition “entry before date” due to the borders closure.


The federal government will come out with their policy only in October this year
So lots of time for rumours news and speculation on what will happen

Cheers


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

NB said:


> RobertoL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, do you have any opinion on what will happen in the new financial year? Do you think they will send invites for 190 for offshore candidates? I think I have read here they will remove the condition “entry before date” due to the borders closure.
> ...


Really?? So in July nothing will happen?? 😱


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RobertoL said:


> Really?? So in July nothing will happen?? 😱


Nothing .. as far as I know

Cheers


----------



## Vicky27 (Nov 26, 2019)

I’m keeping everything crossed that they will start granting again next month. Surely if they don’t the backlog will horrendous?

Don’t they have some sort of moral obligation to start processing seeing as we have paid so much money to lodge the visa? If we have to stand by our moral obligation to fulfill terms of a 190 visa then surely they have a moral obligation to honour our payment? Such a frustrating situation. 

I understood at the beginning but now I don’t see any point in the delay as long as they quarantine or test us on the way in 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> You have probably not watched the Yes minister and Yes Prime minister Tv series
> It’s a satire, but true how bureaucrats work
> 
> Cheers


Very aptly said. That series is a very good comparison as to how DHA must be functioning.


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

RobertoL said:


> Really?? So in July nothing will happen?? 😱


Yes, I skeptical too that July will bring any good news for us, because as far as I have understood their unfair and tortures tactics, they have halted processing of PR for another reason. Its not like they issued all the available grants from the previous financial year, and then they are just waiting for the new financial year to resume processing applications again. 

I'm convinced that the reason is those precious welfare schemes, e.g JobKeeper, JobSeeker, etc. They made sure to exclude all temporary residents from every financial support in these difficult times, and then they also went ahead and paused almost all the PR applications so that no temporary resident becomes permanent resident while those schemes are available.
*JobKeeper ends by September, so, I don't see much happening before that. Unless, most of us raise our voices against it collectively.*

There were over *20K unresolved PR applications at March 31, 2020*, both 189 and 190 combined.
Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200400757-fa-200400759-document-released.PDF

We don't know how many applications they have at the moment, and how many of them have been processed.

We need someone to file FOI on our behalf for how many applications onhand and how many are granted in the last 6 months. If you guys have MARA agent, please, can you ask them to file FOI, that would be helpful for everyone.


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Vicky27 said:


> I’m keeping everything crossed that they will start granting again next month. Surely if they don’t the backlog will horrendous?
> 
> Don’t they have some sort of moral obligation to start processing seeing as we have paid so much money to lodge the visa? If we have to stand by our moral obligation to fulfill terms of a 190 visa then surely they have a moral obligation to honour our payment? Such a frustrating situation.
> 
> I understood at the beginning but now I don’t see any point in the delay as long as they quarantine or test us on the way in 🤷‍♀️


Moral obligation? DHA? and this Government? They don't have any obligation my friend, moral or otherwise, they are the supreme authority, they can do whatever they want, they even defy court orders in some cases. They have complete free hand, no one to hold them accountable, no one to ask them questions. Opposition is weak and useless. Nobody cares mate, so just enjoy the perks of being immigrant in todays times.

They have already taken money from us at the start of the application, so they are not bothered and they don't have any incentive to clear the backlog and issue grants to us on time, they can drag our applications as much as they please. In fact, they have reasons to delay issuing any new PR visas (as mentioned in my previous reply), because all of us will go on those welfare schemes the moment we receive our grants, right? Isn't that who we are? Job stealers and dole bludgers.


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

What may change from July 1st...

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...n-international-students-and-skilled-migrants


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

Seeing a lot of frustration from people who have been waiting for 1 year plus and I would totally feel it too if I were in your shoes. 

Just thought of sharing my recent call with the DHA call center.

I was lucky enough that I got a call centre person who actually took my case reference number to check on my application. As expected, he couldn't see anything which would be slowing down my case, but also asked if I want to leave a note to the CO to mention that I have called and asked about my application progress. To which, I said yes. 

At least that had made me feel better with my day. But still, the wait continues, and who knows whether that would have an actual impact or not?

With the official immigration program possibly delayed until October, hopefully that means more resources to be channelled back to processing pending PR applications. 

I know there are 190 PR applications granted recently (June) as 3 of my friends got them. Two were retail pharmacist, and they all submitted their application in Feb 2020. 

All the best to everyone still waiting for their application like me.

QLD 190 (currently onshore)- Oct 2019


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

So, as I understood from the comments, there is a chance that WA won't send invitations in July?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

js94 said:


> Seeing a lot of frustration from people who have been waiting for 1 year plus and I would totally feel it too if I were in your shoes.
> 
> Just thought of sharing my recent call with the DHA call center.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight. Just a question - you said "with the official immigration program possibly delayed until October..." - where did you see that? Was there anything announced on any official websites on this?


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Thanks for the insight. Just a question - you said "with the official immigration program possibly delayed until October..." - where did you see that? Was there anything announced on any official websites on this?


Here is the link to one of those which I can find, https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...yes-super-skilled-talent-20200521-p54vcl.html

The first sentence states the possible worst case scenario where they only reopen the program in October when they set the migration budget. This has been reported sparingly in other sources. But obviously DHA has not confirmed anything yet. 

And, most of the state 190 program have also mentioned that they will not reopen today as they haven't receive any information on their invitation quotas from the DHA. And they estimate it might be by August before they can reopen. 

Cheers.


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi Guys

I am in the process of applying for 190 Visa. I am applying for Police Certificate from my home country. 

The state where i live there writes a single address on the certificate and the time period when have or had been living there. 

I have lived in 3 different places within the same city in the last 10 years back home. Do i have to get police certificates mentioning each and every address or the one with latest address where i have been living for last two years be enough?

Have any one else had similar issues or query

Thanks in advance


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Thanks for the insight. Just a question - you said "with the official immigration program possibly delayed until October..." - where did you see that? Was there anything announced on any official websites on this?


VIC announced this today.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...91,-190,-188-and-132-visa-nomination-programs


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

darock17 said:


> Yes, I skeptical too that July will bring any good news for us, because as far as I have understood their unfair and tortures tactics, they have halted processing of PR for another reason. Its not like they issued all the available grants from the previous financial year, and then they are just waiting for the new financial year to resume processing applications again.
> 
> I'm convinced that the reason is those precious welfare schemes, e.g JobKeeper, JobSeeker, etc. They made sure to exclude all temporary residents from every financial support in these difficult times, and then they also went ahead and paused almost all the PR applications so that no temporary resident becomes permanent resident while those schemes are available.
> *JobKeeper ends by September, so, I don't see much happening before that. Unless, most of us raise our voices against it collectively.*
> ...


Welfare benefits are not granted to new PR holders. Based on AUS law, you must wait 2 years once your PR is granted for you to be eligible for welfare payments.

I am certainly not interested in that even if I could be elegible.


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

js94 said:


> Seeing a lot of frustration from people who have been waiting for 1 year plus and I would totally feel it too if I were in your shoes.
> 
> Just thought of sharing my recent call with the DHA call center.
> 
> ...


What's your occupation buddy?

GUYS please always share your occupation code + name + submission date + onshore/offshore


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

311412 Earth Science Technician



Crocs said:


> What's your occupation buddy?
> 
> GUYS please always share your occupation code + name + submission date + onshore/offshore


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

We are on the same boat, my lodged date is one day ahead of you, today when I called them the guy said I have to wait then hang up on me.

Feel so sick.





gopiit04 said:


> As the processing time is 5 to 6 months now and my application is in received status from Dec'19, I thought I will at least get some update from helpline, but as usual there is none, they think we are fools, after explaining my situation the person did not request for any information like reference number to check the status but asked me to wait and I asked that you never asked for any information to check then how will you verify(this is the second time it is happening and last time i was within the processing time mentioned DHA website, hence didn't take it to my head) , still I was asked to wait and then a standard response, I interrupted and asked I am worried about my application as there is no status change and it falls under 10% category whos application is not processed and I asked am I not having any option other than waiting, response was yes you have to wait for the communication from department there is no other option, helpline will only be able to see what we can see in immi account.
> 
> P. S my wait is not huge compared to many other applicaticants here, but
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Itsavi said:


> I am an onshore applicant for 190 NSW waiting for grant or CO contact for an application made on Dec 19 . Still in received status . Not even CO contact . From your experience I guess no use contacting them


Occupation, applied date?


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

Crocs said:


> Itsavi said:
> 
> 
> > I am an onshore applicant for 190 NSW waiting for grant or CO contact for an application made on Dec 19 . Still in received status . Not even CO contact . From your experience I guess no use contacting them
> ...



ICT 261111 Business Analyst applied on 24/12 /19 . No status change , no contact . Has this forum seen ICT grants lately ?


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

Itsavi said:


> ICT 261111 Business Analyst applied on 24/12 /19 . No status change , no contact . Has this forum seen ICT grants lately ?


I have seen in FB group that in May someone who is ICT security specialist reporting getting a grant. Can't remember if that was 189 or 190.


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

js94 said:


> I have seen in FB group that in May someone who is ICT security specialist reporting getting a grant. Can't remember if that was 189 or 190.


In a world where we think a country is committing cyber attacks, security specialists may have taken higher priority imo. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

pra7eek said:


> In a world where we think a country is committing cyber attacks, security specialists may have taken higher priority imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Yes, while the rest of us have to just continue waiting...:ranger:


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

js94 said:


> Yes, while the rest of us have to just continue waiting...:ranger:


I hear you man, I completed one year now. Everything is stuck, life's on a pause coz of all this. Let's hope for great news in the near future. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

pra7eek said:


> js94 said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen in FB group that in May someone who is ICT security specialist reporting getting a grant. Can't remember if that was 189 or 190.
> ...


Security Specialists & Cyber experts are in serious demand in Australia now. They may even qualify for Global Talent visa if they have decent experience. Most of the jobs will be based in Canberra though and only Citizens can apply because you need security clearance.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

14 months plus. Let's hope for better news this month.





pra7eek said:


> js94 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, while the rest of us have to just continue waiting...
> ...


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Crocs said:


> Welfare benefits are not granted to new PR holders. Based on AUS law, you must wait 2 years once your PR is granted for you to be eligible for welfare payments.
> 
> I am certainly not interested in that even if I could be elegible.


I think that's for the newly arrived PR migrants, who have minimum waiting period condition before they become eligible for any welfare payments. But for onshore applicants who have already been living in Australia from many years now, I think they already meet that condition and can access welfare benefits as soon as they get PR if they want to. My understanding is that you can access some if not all welfare benefits if you have already spent years in Australia and you get PR. *Can anyone please confirm this?*

What could possibly be another reason for not processing our applications? I mean, some of us have been waiting for almost 2 years. These are definitely not the busiest times for DHA, so, why they are not clearing the backlog?
Verification of documents taking longer is a bogus theory. They can't verify docs for so many applicants in years, but they can verify everything lightning fast for medical workers and issue them grants within a month or so.


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

darock17 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Crocs said:
> ...


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi guys,

You know what I think we should apply NO CONTACT RULE now. Strictly no calls, no enquiries, nothing. Let them come to us haha. I mean if it works for relationships it might work for migration as well. Maybe in their eyeS, we've been coming across as quite desperate


----------



## expact_m_16 (Jul 14, 2018)

vivalavidarose said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> You know what I think we should apply NO CONTACT RULE now. Strictly no calls, no enquiries, nothing. Let them come to us haha. I mean if it works for relationships it might work for migration as well. Maybe in their eyeS, we've been coming across as quite desperate


You nailed it :clap2:


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

darock17 said:


> I think that's for the newly arrived PR migrants, who have minimum waiting period condition before they become eligible for any welfare payments. But for onshore applicants who have already been living in Australia from many years now, I think they already meet that condition and can access welfare benefits as soon as they get PR if they want to. My understanding is that you can access some if not all welfare benefits if you have already spent years in Australia and you get PR. *Can anyone please confirm this?*
> 
> What could possibly be another reason for not processing our applications? I mean, some of us have been waiting for almost 2 years. These are definitely not the busiest times for DHA, so, why they are not clearing the backlog?
> Verification of documents taking longer is a bogus theory. They can't verify docs for so many applicants in years, but they can verify everything lightning fast for medical workers and issue them grants within a month or so.


Residence rules have pretty much been waived off on compassionate ground for PR holders, doesn't matter if they are newly arrived or have been residing from past few years. Like to access JobSeeker payments (up to $1,340.10 fortnightly), an applicant simply needs to be an Australian Permanent resident, and in Australia when claiming it. Similarly, waiting period of most of the services have also been waived off to access other social security payments as well.

Reason why grants are delayed because of same thing, as government thinks at least 80% of the new PR holders and their dependent family members will rely on these payments to support themselves.

It is not an issue of document verification but to avoid any further load on already derailed economy.


----------



## sanjubhai (Aug 19, 2018)

Itsavi said:


> darock17 said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Residence rules have pretty much been waived off on compassionate ground for PR holders, doesn't matter if they are newly arrived or have been residing from past few years. Like to access JobSeeker payments (up to $1,340.10 fortnightly), an applicant simply needs to be an Australian Permanent resident, and in Australia when claiming it. Similarly, waiting period of most of the services have also been waived off to access other social security payments as well.
> 
> Reason why grants are delayed because of same thing, as government thinks at least 80% of the new PR holders and their dependent family members will rely on these payments to support themselves.
> 
> It is not an issue of document verification but to avoid any further load on already derailed economy.


This doesn't make much sense when it comes to on shore people already employed, why stop them from getting PR then? If its correct what you say....someone arriving from overseas first time can get JobSeeker payments because PR and temp workers who worked here for years get nothing...how good is that. As unfair as it gets really.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> This doesn't make much sense when it comes to on shore people already employed, why stop them from getting PR then? If its correct what you say....someone arriving from overseas first time can get JobSeeker payments because PR and temp workers who worked here for years get nothing...how good is that. As unfair as it gets really.


Even PR have a grouse
They don’t get the 25k home grant 
It’s only for citizens 

So wherever you’re, you will have some grouse against the government 

Cheers


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Residence rules have pretty much been waived off on compassionate ground for PR holders, doesn't matter if they are newly arrived or have been residing from past few years. Like to access JobSeeker payments (up to $1,340.10 fortnightly), an applicant simply needs to be an Australian Permanent resident, and in Australia when claiming it. Similarly, waiting period of most of the services have also been waived off to access other social security payments as well.
> 
> Reason why grants are delayed because of same thing, as government thinks at least 80% of the new PR holders and their dependent family members will rely on these payments to support themselves.
> 
> It is not an issue of document verification but to avoid any further load on already derailed economy.


Absolutely right! That is what I have been trying to explain to everyone. JobKeeper/JobSeeker are available to PRs, if you meet the other conditions of it. But, if you are a temporary resident, and applied for PR, they can delay and drag it till those schemes expire. I mean, when they left out so many citizens (casuals, and people from certain industries) from JobKeeper, they would definitely keep temporary residents away from it at any cost. Don't forget we are dealing with DHA, the super department that is above law (it seems like), they can do anything and no one can hold them accountable.

What bothers me the most is that, eventually, when those schemes will expire and they will pick up our applications to process, then COs will most probably ask us to submit all those documents that had expired (PCCs, Medical test, etc) because many of us have been waiting in the queue from over a year now, and most of those documents have a validity of a year. That would be another disaster if they do it.


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

sanjubhai said:


> Itsavi said:
> 
> 
> > I think there are two reasons for the long delay in the processing of our applications:
> ...


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

darock17 said:


> Absolutely right! That is what I have been trying to explain to everyone. JobKeeper/JobSeeker are available to PRs, if you meet the other conditions of it. But, if you are a temporary resident, and applied for PR, they can delay and drag it till those schemes expire. I mean, when they left out so many citizens (casuals, and people from certain industries) from JobKeeper, they would definitely keep temporary residents away from it at any cost. Don't forget we are dealing with DHA, the super department that is above law (it seems like), they can do anything and no one can hold them accountable.
> 
> What bothers me the most is that, eventually, when those schemes will expire and they will pick up our applications to process, then COs will most probably ask us to submit all those documents that had expired (PCCs, Medical test, etc) because many of us have been waiting in the queue from over a year now, and most of those documents have a validity of a year. That would be another disaster if they do it.



You’ve got a fair point. Many onshore applications like us as well as our 189 peers are placed in the holding zone and are NOT eligible for jobkeeper. The states had been very generous issuing invites and there is a considerable amount of us stuck in the same situation. This could be validated after September when jobkeeper ceases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

sanjubhai said:


> Itsavi said:
> 
> 
> > I think there are two reasons for the long delay in the processing of our applications:
> ...


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

darock17 said:


> sanjubhai said:
> 
> 
> > Mate, we are talking about onshore applicants here who have been living here for years now, and they haven't left the country during or before the pandemic. So, its not importing people from outside with the possibility of infections, etc.
> ...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> darock17 said:
> 
> 
> > Offshore applicants should be processed too I guess. Otherwise, your point is very contradictory. The documentation from offshore applicants also expires such as English exams, skills assessments, and others. They must ensure that we have the same treatment at the time of assessment.
> ...


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Crocs said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, DoHA has to come up with a system where they have to revise the validation period of assessment/language/PY docs etc, as this will impact both onshore and offshore applicants. But I don't think document expiration worry by potential applicants is going to have any influence on DoHA's decision to resume invitations/or offshore visa processing.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> mustafa01 said:
> 
> 
> > It does not make sense that they would introduce new and discriminatory methods post-application. We are not talking about EOIs.
> ...


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

NB said:


> Crocs said:
> 
> 
> > mustafa01 said:
> ...


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

They stopped 99% of grants because of Covid on the 19th March. This wasn't because they didn't have space for more grants. I personally don't see how Octobers budget will offer any change to our situation. They don't want us going there and being a burden on the welfare system or to be taking potential jobs from unemployed Australians. The only thing that will change this situation is if there a vaccine or an eradication of covid to extremely low levels.


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Mathewpeter said:


> They stopped 99% of grants because of Covid on the 19th March. This wasn't because they didn't have space for more grants. I personally don't see how Octobers budget will offer any change to our situation. They don't want us going there and being a burden on the welfare system or to be taking potential jobs from unemployed Australians. The only thing that will change this situation is if there a vaccine or an eradication of covid to extremely low levels.


Exactly!! There was plenty of room last year for grants, which were not used.

For the next financial year, it does make sense that they will be waiting for the budget + welfare benefits which expire in September (considering they've waived the new residence requirement).

This all brings us back to my previous point... processing offshore applicants with no discrimination after that, we also have documentation validity. They will need to come up with a plan for quarantine, tests and etc for everyone.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

NB said:


> Crocs said:
> 
> 
> > mustafa01 said:
> ...


----------



## nissingh299 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest a good immigration consultant for Australian PR.

Thanks,


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> It does not make sense that they would introduce new and discriminatory methods post-application. We are not talking about EOIs.
> 
> The government cannot change the assessment of PRs without the Parliament changing the law first and this was ruled out for people who've already applied for PR.
> 
> ...


Adding additional medical/health screening test for applicants from high risk countries is not discriminatory but a safety measure for Australia (no one in parliament will oppose to this if it goes down to vote) but at this stage DoHA has not announced any of that because they are not giving any offshore grants.

A PR application for subclass 189/190/491 is not possible without an invitation and there is no point in inviting masses when DoHA is not giving any grants. This is just basic common sense. As NB said, October budget set the grant numbers for subclass 189, 190 and 491. That is why understanding allocation of budget for migration is very important.

Dependency on welfare system + high unemployment rate + avoiding international arrivals because of covid are the main reasons why the grants are being held back.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tkinuz said:


> So just to clarify,since the budget is in October,that is when the states will be given their yearly quotas and be finally able to open 190/491 state nominations?


Not necessarily, DoHA can comeback to states tomorrow and give an interim quota until government present budget in parliament which would be October. This move could allow States/Territories to still send out nominations to applicants. So in theory, if DoHA wants it can still allow States to nominate and sponsor for 190/491 with interim quota but nobody knows if DoHA will do it. But do understand this, DoHA also needs a quota for grants as well from the Government and that could be a major factor for even onshore grant being delayed until October.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

vivalavidarose said:


> But I thought grants are reflective of EOIs, i.e. there can only be less grants than EOIs, not the other way around? If they cap EOIs, than later cap grants, then what is the logic in it?


Invitations and grants numbers and relative but what if it's a family migration, like a primary applicant with a partner and two kids get invited. This means for every 1 invite DoHA gives, they would have to at least issue 3-4 visas for it.

The current priority to hold the grants until such time that the government believes that it would not impact welfare system + would not result in even greater unemployment + is not a health risk.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

nissingh299 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good immigration consultant for Australian PR.
> 
> Thanks,


You can contact ISCAH Migration or Aussie Groups. If you want to search for someone near you then you can use the OMARA portal


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivalavidarose said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > But I thought grants are reflective of EOIs, i.e. there can only be less grants than EOIs, not the other way around? If they cap EOIs, than later cap grants, then what is the logic in it?
> ...


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

NB said:


> vivalavidarose said:
> 
> 
> > They issue much more invites then they intend to grant, as nearly a third of invites get wasted
> ...


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

Crocs said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > vivalavidarose said:
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by get wasted?
> ...


----------



## sanjubhai (Aug 19, 2018)

Mathewpeter said:


> They stopped 99% of grants because of Covid on the 19th March. This wasn't because they didn't have space for more grants. I personally don't see how Octobers budget will offer any change to our situation. They don't want us going there and being a burden on the welfare system or to be taking potential jobs from unemployed Australians. The only thing that will change this situation is if there a vaccine or an eradication of covid to extremely low levels.


I think some of the members are quite nervous about this immigration turmoil and they are not thinking critically. Mates, I would like to share some facts:

Q1) If 90% of grants were halted in FY 19-20 for offshore category then they will obviously be shifted on FY 20-21 probably until Oct. Then what will happen to the aspirants who are planning to lodge their visa applications in 20-21 because the backlog will substantially occupy their spaces? 

Q2) What method will be adopted for eligibility criteria assessment of Fy 19-20 and 18-19 candidates like language tests and health tests that are valid for 2yr and 1yr respectively? 


The answer is, people who have applied in 19-20, CO contacts completed and just waiting for the grant, will be granted visas from their respective year quota. As the year 2019-20 has already passed so it is highly probable that DHA had already granted visas to all eligible 2019-20 candidates but they have held the results. By announcing the results in a hurry and allowing more people to come from offshores, they don't want to open Pandora's box of Covid-19. So 19-20 candidates have to wait for the results until the situation subsides as the priority here is the national health, not overseas immigration now.

Candidates who have already applied for visas and their cases are still being scrutinized by COs, will be allocated a grant from the 2020-21 quota(to be decided in the budget). But they will not be impacted by the temporary suspension of state nominations. These candidates will utilize the Jul-Oct period for their document processing and CO contact.

However, the candidates who missed their state nominations in 19-20 will be the most impacted ones because they will have to wait until Oct. Unless DHA announces some interim quota which could restart their halted process.

So all people just stay positive and enjoy their time. I would conclude, immigration is the backbone of the Australian economy and it can be delayed but can't be stopped.:clap2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjubhai said:


> I think some of the members are quite nervous about this immigration turmoil and they are not thinking critically. Mates, I would like to share some facts:
> 
> Q1) If 90% of grants were halted in FY 19-20 for offshore category then they will obviously be shifted on FY 20-21 probably until Oct. Then what will happen to the aspirants who are planning to lodge their visa applications in 20-21 because the backlog will substantially occupy their spaces?
> 
> ...


Fyi quotas for the year ding get rolled over
The quota expires with the year end whether it’s fully utilised or not
The new year begins with a fresh allocation 

This year due to covid, these are unprecedented times
So if the government will make an exception and allow rollover, time will tell

Cheers


----------



## shanaya3 (Jul 5, 2020)

*Visa Expiring leading to grant*

Hey guys,

I have heard from the friends that there are high chances of getting the PR approved if your current temp visa is expiring e.g 487, 457. As they dont want more people on bridging visa. Do we know any facts about this situation.

Thanks


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Not that I heard as I am on my bridgin visa.




shanaya3 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have heard from the friends that there are high chances of getting the PR approved if your current temp visa is expiring e.g 487, 457. As they dont want more people on bridging visa. Do we know any facts about this situation.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shanaya3 (Jul 5, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> Not that I heard as I am on my bridgin visa.


If I may ask, which Visa were you on before and what are your timelines. 

I submitted mine in Dec


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanaya3 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have heard from the friends that there are high chances of getting the PR approved if your current temp visa is expiring e.g 487, 457. As they dont want more people on bridging visa. Do we know any facts about this situation.
> 
> Thanks


BS

There are hundred thousand people on bridging visa so how does a few more matter

Cheers


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Exactly


QUOTE=NB;15127362]


shanaya3 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have heard from the friends that there are high chances of getting the PR approved if your current temp visa is expiring e.g 487, 457. As they dont want more people on bridging visa. Do we know any facts about this situation.
> 
> Thanks


BS

There are hundred thousand people on bridging visa so how does a few more matter

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

sanjubhai said:


> Mathewpeter said:
> 
> 
> > They stopped 99% of grants because of Covid on the 19th March. This wasn't because they didn't have space for more grants. I personally don't see how Octobers budget will offer any change to our situation. They don't want us going there and being a burden on the welfare system or to be taking potential jobs from unemployed Australians. The only thing that will change this situation is if there a vaccine or an eradication of covid to extremely low levels.
> ...


So just to clarify,state nominations open in October?South Australia said something about August hence why I am asking.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

SA, in general, as you know there is no pre-invite. You can lodge an application with the state and just wait, I can't see any problem even though the new quota will be announced in Oct. Not sure though.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

It's a bit weird that despite all that, NSW for 190 nominations actually seems to be still open!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> It's a bit weird that despite all that, NSW for 190 nominations actually seems to be still open!


They have not made an announcement yet but they wont be able to nominate any applicant until they get their quota from DoHA. People can still apply and submit an EOI but there would be nomination issued only once they get their quota as a State.


----------



## sainius (May 22, 2020)

Hi,

New Update o EOI portal,
Just now i have logged into skill select portal and a notification was there

Posted on: 6/07/2020 at 14:00

Please note: Intending migrants can now select ‘Any’, one, or multiple States/Territories they wish to be nominated by within the one EOI. The Department’s preference is for you to use the multiple States/Territories functionality going forward, which will mean you do not need to create multiple EOIs.


And i tried updating my EOI, the drop down list has changed and now it looks something different as
Now you can select simply ANY option
or select multiple states within single EOI


My query is:
Should we select ANY option and update the EOI (without checking my occupation code whether it is there in particular State Occupation list)

OR

We should select multiple states within single EOI(as earlier states prefer the candidates who have selected a single state exclusively in single EOI)


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

The fact that our grants are on hold hadn't bothered me as much until recently I was offered new job opportunities while I'm reluctant to switch job, because I'm still on BVA. Has any one of you guys changed job while you were on bridging visa? Or maybe I'd just stay at where I am as there is so much uncertainties picking a new offer during this covid time.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sainius said:


> Hi,
> 
> New Update o EOI portal,
> Just now i have logged into skill select portal and a notification was there
> ...


I would suggest picking multiple states individually as states might still have same mechanism where they could filter the EOI who had showed interest in them and not just any. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

marzipan said:


> The fact that our grants are on hold hadn't bothered me as much until recently I was offered new job opportunities while I'm reluctant to switch job, because I'm still on BVA. Has any one of you guys changed job while you were on bridging visa? Or maybe I'd just stay at where I am as there is so much uncertainties picking a new offer during this covid time.


Hi, maybe send your offer letter to DHA, and request them to expedite your visa? Worth a shot right


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

marzipan said:


> The fact that our grants are on hold hadn't bothered me as much until recently I was offered new job opportunities while I'm reluctant to switch job, because I'm still on BVA. Has any one of you guys changed job while you were on bridging visa? Or maybe I'd just stay at where I am as there is so much uncertainties picking a new offer during this covid time.


I have asked two different sources regarding this specific situation. And from what I got, the answer is the same.

As long as we have lodged the application with the DHA, if we decide to change our jobs after that, it will have no impact on our pending application/grant.


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> Hi, maybe send your offer letter to DHA, and request them to expedite your visa? Worth a shot right


I am pretty sure they would never expedite the visa in this situation. Even people with 2 years waiting have been left hanging dry.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I got a feeling, things will start moving this month as the world has realized that life has to go on along with COVID

So grants can come and life can continue with COVID being out there

#PositiveoOnATuesday!


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I got a feeling, things will start moving this month as the world has realized that life has to go on along with COVID
> 
> So grants can come and life can continue with COVID being out there
> 
> #PositiveoOnATuesday!


Thank you, Positiveo. Always great to hear from you these days 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> I got a feeling, things will start moving this month as the world has realized that life has to go on along with COVID
> 
> So grants can come and life can continue with COVID being out there
> 
> #PositiveoOnATuesday!


Grants are not being stopped due to covid directly 
Grants are stopped because of unemployment 

The government has sensibly decided not to add to the unemployment figures

Cheers


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

NB said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > I got a feeling, things will start moving this month as the world has realized that life has to go on along with COVID
> ...



I must say guys you are no following the other forums because if grants are stopped because of unemployment or virus then why 887 is getting so much grant now a days they all are onshore and 887 is also a permanent residency. I can say that grants not stopped but they are working towards 887 visa at the moment.


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Folks,

There's an offshore grant (Phillipines) reported today for 190 Queensland / Nurse (lodged - Dec'19)...hopefully this is a beginning of good times ahead.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Rsm_2681 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> There's an offshore grant (Phillipines) reported today for 190 Queensland / Nurse (lodged - Dec'19)...hopefully this is a beginning of good times ahead.


Yay! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Rsm_2681 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> There's an offshore grant (Phillipines) reported today for 190 Queensland / Nurse (lodged - Dec'19)...hopefully this is a beginning of good times ahead.


Reported where?


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

One of the 190 Whatsapp groups that I am a part of


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Rsm_2681 said:


> One of the 190 Whatsapp groups that I am a part of


Yeah but that doesn't mean much unfortunately, since it must be previous year quota...


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Rsm_2681 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> There's an offshore grant (Phillipines) reported today for 190 Queensland / Nurse (lodged - Dec'19)...hopefully this is a beginning of good times ahead.:fingerscrossed:


Yeah..Caused my hopes to go high. I'm also an offshore RN. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

Thats your interpretation mate...the way I see it its a small ray of opening out of over 12K backlog applications that DHA is currently sitting over.


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Yeah but that doesn't mean much unfortunately, since it must be previous year quota...


Thats your interpretation mate...the way I see it its a small ray of opening out of over 12K backlog applications that DHA is currently sitting over.


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Guys,

DHA has over 25K applications at hand as of December 2019. These have not yet been granted.
ScoMo has stated that he "thinks" that there'll be 30K net migration to Australia in 20-21. 

DHA has only granted 335 visas for offshore applicants from 1 March to 31 May 2020. 

A friend from a migration agency who has official info released by DHA has advised me.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

negi said:


> Yeah..Caused my hopes to go high. I'm also an offshore RN. :fingerscrossed:


Where did you find such information, guys?


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

As an offshore Physiotherapist who applied 9 months ago, I had just started to come to terms and be content with the idea that I won't be in Australia until atleast 2021. And then someone writes that there has finally been an offshore grant. I honestly feel the small rays of hope are what's making this visa process so mentally draining 😂😂😂


----------



## DanViv (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi all. Glad to announce that I received the grant today. LifeScientist (Nec), PhD from Victorian university (85+5). 

Vic nomination applied: Jan 16th 2020
Vic nomination approved: Feb 24th 2020
190 visa applied: March 1st 2020
CO contact: April 24th 2020 for PCC from 3 countries and spouse functional English
Documents submitted: PCC from 2 countries and functional English proof on May 1st and one PCC on July 7th 2020
Grant: July 8th 2020

I was hoping that grants would be delayed until Jobkeeper payment was done. I am glad. Thanks to the almighty.Also to this forum coz every night I used to check the queries and replies in this forum. Thanks to NB and other experienced ppl over here. Hope others get the grant soon.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

DanViv said:


> Hi all. Glad to announce that I received the grant today. LifeScientist (Nec), PhD from Victorian university (85+5).
> 
> Vic nomination applied: Jan 16th 2020
> Vic nomination approved: Feb 24th 2020
> ...


Congratulations!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

DanViv said:


> Hi all. Glad to announce that I received the grant today. LifeScientist (Nec), PhD from Victorian university (85+5).
> 
> Vic nomination applied: Jan 16th 2020
> Vic nomination approved: Feb 24th 2020
> ...


 You are Onshore right and living in VIC.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

DanViv said:


> Hi all. Glad to announce that I received the grant today. LifeScientist (Nec), PhD from Victorian university (85+5).
> 
> Vic nomination applied: Jan 16th 2020
> Vic nomination approved: Feb 24th 2020
> ...


Congrats. Some friends of mine are receiving PR grants these past few days. Not all 190 but all onshore. Hopefully when they finish with onshore there will hope for us offshore.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> Where did you find such information, guys?


The applicant himself/herself reported in one of the 190 visa waiting whatsapp group.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

DanViv said:


> Hi all. Glad to announce that I received the grant today. LifeScientist (Nec), PhD from Victorian university (85+5).
> 
> Vic nomination applied: Jan 16th 2020
> Vic nomination approved: Feb 24th 2020
> ...



Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

DanViv said:


> Hi all. Glad to announce that I received the grant today. LifeScientist (Nec), PhD from Victorian university (85+5).
> 
> Vic nomination applied: Jan 16th 2020
> Vic nomination approved: Feb 24th 2020
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## SaravanLakkur (May 30, 2020)

*Immigration Closed*

In the recent one of the article from seekvisa website says they have stopped taking the application from 1st July onwards until further notice. I have already started my skill assessment process. Will this affect my application process. Any idea when they are likely to open up. 

Please someone clarify me on this. I am worried as I have already started the PR process. Or EOI is still acceptable even the states have closed for immigration


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

SaravanLakkur said:


> In the recent one of the article from seekvisa website says they have stopped taking the application from 1st July onwards until further notice. I have already started my skill assessment process. Will this affect my application process. Any idea when they are likely to open up.
> 
> Please someone clarify me on this. I am worried as I have already started the PR process. Or EOI is still acceptable even the states have closed for immigration



You can still submit EOI on skillselect. There is no halt in that. The only thing between your EOI and invitation will be the waiting time. As soon as the states start sending nominations, everything will be back to track. The most probable assumption is in October when DHA will announce the FY migration planning quota. 
If you have started your skill assessment, it is up to you whether you want to invest your time and money and patience (in short..your whole life ) on Aus immigration process because it might take a toll on you and your other plans. If you have the desired points and have made up your mind, get into this race. 
Wish you luck!!


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

negi said:


> Yeah..Caused my hopes to go high. I'm also an offshore RN. :fingerscrossed:


Good luck to you and as they say " Wolf Magic begins now " ...so lets hang in there.


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

*190 for Offshore Applicants*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for 190 last week but am currently overseas. Are there chances of getting the grant?

Thank you


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

msha53 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 190 last week but am currently overseas. Are there chances of getting the grant?
> 
> Thank you


 people waiting since May 2019. So now you know when your turn comes off. All the best.


----------



## shanaya3 (Jul 5, 2020)

guys! have we seen any grant coming for fields not related to medical 
(onshore/offshore). I have been tracking immiTracker and this group. It seems there have been no grants for us only the ones related to medical fields have the grant and that too quite quick.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

shanaya3 said:


> guys! have we seen any grant coming for fields not related to medical
> (onshore/offshore). I have been tracking immiTracker and this group. It seems there have been no grants for us only the ones related to medical fields have the grant and that too quite quick.


There is no grant for non medical ppl since 18th March 200

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

shanaya3 said:


> guys! have we seen any grant coming for fields not related to medical
> (onshore/offshore). I have been tracking immiTracker and this group. It seems there have been no grants for us only the ones related to medical fields have the grant and that too quite quick.


Not entirely true. There have been ONSHORE grants for professionals not from Healthcare sector as well for 189 and they have been pretty quick too. But offshore processing seems to be delayed.


----------



## Anitatraveloutside (Jul 9, 2020)

PradeepGulir said:


> Graphic Designer – ANZSCO 232411
> Sponsor state: NSW
> Visa lodged on October 2019.


Informative information.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

anhad18 said:


> shanaya3 said:
> 
> 
> > guys! have we seen any grant coming for fields not related to medical
> ...


Not true. Lots of 186 grants last few days.


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

Guys,

Is there any validity period for the medical test? I have done it last December.

Best Rgds


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

badscorpian said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any validity period for the medical test? I have done it last December.
> 
> Best Rgds


1 year


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

badscorpian said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any validity period for the medical test? I have done it last December.
> 
> Best Rgds


Ive done mine last September 2019. So im nervous now, i hope they will not ask for another medical 😷


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

ga2au said:


> Ive done mine last September 2019. So im nervous now, i hope they will not ask for another medical 😷


If you cannot get any results from DoHA, most likely they will ask  

Another cost, another time wasting


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> > Ive done mine last September 2019. So im nervous now, i hope they will not ask for another medical 😷
> ...


Yes. Waiting for so long. Still my status is received.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Medical done on July 2018 for student visa and expired last year. Applied my pr may 2019 with same medical and still status received. As per others unless CO ask we dont need to do it. If they ask will get appointment soon as well. Only thing is waiting period might extend again.





ga2au said:


> Onurakis said:
> 
> 
> > ga2au said:
> ...


----------



## shanaya3 (Jul 5, 2020)

What is the next status after received? How would we know if the case officer has been assigned.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

You will see furthur assessment instead of received status.




shanaya3 said:


> What is the next status after received? How would we know if the case officer has been assigned.


----------



## shanaya3 (Jul 5, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> You will see furthur assessment instead of received status.


what if its a direct grant?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Then you see finalised instead of received.




shanaya3 said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > You will see furthur assessment instead of received status.
> ...


----------



## usa.aussie (Sep 22, 2019)

In order to ground our expectations in facts.... Is there any data on the processing times for OFFSHORE non-medical 190 grants?


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

usa.aussie said:


> In order to ground our expectations in facts.... Is there any data on the processing times for OFFSHORE non-medical 190 grants?


I think we have to wait till October...


----------



## neerajkh (Feb 18, 2020)

*Help Needed ..*

Hello Guys, Need your advice. 

I have submitted 190 Application this week. 

I am claiming 10 pints for partner skills in my application and in my family we are 4 members, Me, my Wife and 2 kids (3 Years old and 4 Months old). 

1. In the attachment section of Kids, I am getting skill assessment evidence as required documents. I am surprised why that section is coming in the kids section, any idea? 

2. In health assessment section, my me and both the kids, health assessment is coming as Required. But in my wife section is coming as "Examinations are in progress" with the note " A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter." 

I checked my application, I have marked no to question where they are if my wife done any health assessment in last 12 months.
Not sure way examinations are progress is coming instead of examination required. 
Just to add, my wife delivered a baby in Australia 4 months back. Any relation to that?


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

anyone got grant applied in first week of december?


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

neerajkh said:


> Hello Guys, Need your advice.
> 
> I have submitted 190 Application this week.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I faced the same situation as yours. I am main applicant and in my case mine was showing examinations in progress whereas mine wife and daughter was showing examinations required. I called DHA and was told it's just application glitch once you will give medical examination, it will go away and your status will change into No further action required.
In regards to skills assessment even my daughter is 9 months and asked the same skills assessment document, I just wrote a note there my daughter is child and unable to provide skills assessment. It should be fine.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

neerajkh said:


> Hello Guys, Need your advice.
> 
> I have submitted 190 Application this week.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, it's normal. If ur wife had any issue, the examination centre would have contacted you directly.


----------



## neerajkh (Feb 18, 2020)

kevin_moonrise said:


> Don't worry, I faced the same situation as yours. I am main applicant and in my case mine was showing examinations in progress whereas mine wife and daughter was showing examinations required. I called DHA and was told it's just application glitch once you will give medical examination, it will go away and your status will change into No further action required.
> In regards to skills assessment even my daughter is 9 months and asked the same skills assessment document, I just wrote a note there my daughter is child and unable to provide skills assessment. It should be fine.


Thanks for your reply. But How I will be able to generate HAP ID for my wife if status not changing to examination required ? Or should I generate the HAP Id for my wife myself and update the application if that's possible. Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

any recent grant for IT ppl ? also whats the state cut off score.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> any recent grant for IT ppl ? also whats the state cut off score.


States don’t have cut offs
They can invite someone with 65 points and bypass someone with 100 points

Cheers


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

neerajkh said:


> Thanks for your reply. But How I will be able to generate HAP ID for my wife if status not changing to examination required ? Or should I generate the HAP Id for my wife myself and update the application if that's possible. Any thoughts on this ?


I believe HAPID should already be generated once you lodged the application. You just need to make an appointment with BUPA.


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

Do you guys reckon those people who lodged their visa would get their grant before October?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sammiz said:


> Do you guys reckon those people who lodged their visa would get their grant before October?


Which October are you talking about ?
2020 or 2021 or 2022 ?

Cheers


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

NB said:


> Which October are you talking about ?
> 2020 or 2021 or 2022 ?
> 
> Cheers


2020 Obviously! Cause Immigration suspend skilled visa now till October 2020!


----------



## shanaya3 (Jul 5, 2020)

Sammiz said:


> 2020 Obviously! Cause Immigration suspend skilled visa now till October 2020!


Where have they said that grants have been suspended? I thought the suspension was only for the invites (EOI) as it has some quota.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanaya3 said:


> Where have they said that grants have been suspended? I thought the suspension was only for the invites (EOI) as it has some quota.


Invites and grants both have quotas in case of 190
Under 189, invites have no quotas, only grants as a huge number of invites go waste 

Cheers


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Invites and grants both have quotas in case of 190
> Under 189, invites have no quotas, only grants as a huge number of invites go waste
> 
> Cheers


Where can we find out about grant quotas for 190? Does the quota depend on states or is it a nationwide cap?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lightningThunder said:


> Where can we find out about grant quotas for 190? Does the quota depend on states or is it a nationwide cap?


Every year each state get a individual quota
The lions share goto NSW and VIC 
This year due to covid the quota is delayed
It will probably be released only in October 

Cheers


----------



## arash1988 (Dec 26, 2019)

NB said:


> Every year each state get a individual quota
> The lions share goto NSW and VIC
> This year due to covid the quota is delayed
> It will probably be released only in October
> ...


So it means the state invitations will start only by October 2020??


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

NB said:


> shanaya3 said:
> 
> 
> > Where have they said that grants have been suspended? I thought the suspension was only for the invites (EOI) as it has some quota.
> ...


Where can I find grant quotas for 190 for the last FY and for the current FY?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssiddu said:


> Where can I find grant quotas for 190 for the last FY and for the current FY?
> 
> Thanks


Last year

 190 489/491 Total

ACT 1200 200 1400
NSW 3000 2745 5745
NT 400 600 1000
QLD 1000 1000 2000
SA 1250 3750 5000
TAS 1200 1800 3000
VIC 2500 1043 3543
WA 2250 250 2500

TOTAL 12800 11388 24188

This year quota will be released probably only in October 

Cheers


----------



## shanaya3 (Jul 5, 2020)

NB said:


> Last year
> 
> 190 489/491 Total
> 
> ...


where is this data available?


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

So exactly what happens on the 23rd?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

NB said:


> Last year
> 
> 190 489/491 Total
> 
> ...


How did ACT grant nearly 3000 Visa applications for 2019-2020 with a planning ceiling of 1400?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> How did ACT grant nearly 3000 Visa applications for 2019-2020 with a planning ceiling of 1400?


The ACT figures include secondary applicants also 
The quota maybe only for primary applicants 


Cheers


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Last year
> 
> 190 489/491 Total
> 
> ...


Hi NB

Thank you for the insight into this grant quota. never knew this before.

Can we assume NSW won't grant any 190 if 3000 quota was used up in last FY and the new quota has not been released yet? is there a way to find out how much quota they have used under NSW 190?

Ask because i am waiting for my 190 onshore like many others. 190 grants have been so quiet and it may be explained by the above.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captainrock said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Thank you for the insight into this grant quota. never knew this before.
> 
> ...


23rd July there will be a press conference on the immigration program for this FY 
We may get some clarity on what happens till October 
States may get permission to invite in small numbers till October, but frankly no use speculating 

Cheers


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks for the information RE 23rd July. 😊



NB said:


> captainrock said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> 23rd July there will be a press conference on the immigration program for this FY
> We may get some clarity on what happens till October
> States may get permission to invite in small numbers till October, but frankly no use speculating
> 
> Cheers


One can only hope...wish the best for all both invitation and grant wise


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Every year each state get a individual quota
> The lions share goto NSW and VIC
> This year due to covid the quota is delayed
> It will probably be released only in October
> ...


Thanks, NB. I believe all states issue invitations considering the quota they have. But, I don't understand how the quota effect once you are invited and already in the queue for the grant. I believe states don't issue invites exceeding the quota.


----------



## shanaya3 (Jul 5, 2020)

lightningThunder said:


> Thanks, NB. I believe all states issue invitations considering the quota they have. But, I don't understand how the quota effect once you are invited and already in the queue for the grant. I believe states don't issue invites exceeding the quota.



I agree! Don't believe we have quotas in grant but the problem is the data. And the grant data on ImmiTracker speaks for it itself. There have not been any grants in July for 189 or 190.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

shanaya3 said:


> I agree! Don't believe we have quotas in grant but the problem is the data. And the grant data on ImmiTracker speaks for it itself. There have not been any grants in July for 189 or 190.


There was a FOI released by DHA & shared by someone (yesterday) on a telegram 190 waiting group which shows the number of offshore grants for 189/190 for each month starting Jan till June, 2020. For the month of June, there have been 44 offshore grants for 190 & 32 grants for 189. This includes both primary & secondary applicants. And Guess what, fun fact is we were unaware of any offshore grants post covid since none of these folks are on any sort of forums/trackers hence unreported in the public eye. 

So there have been offshore grants in the last 2-3 months as shown in the FOI. We cant really rely on the Immitracker info. May be july (till date) has got it's share of grants too.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

negi said:


> shanaya3 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree! Don't believe we have quotas in grant but the problem is the data. And the grant data on ImmiTracker speaks for it itself. There have not been any grants in July for 189 or 190.
> ...


Could you please share the FOI document or screenshot if possible, just want to see the number of grants for offshore since Jan 2020..


----------



## Vwait.log (Jul 12, 2020)

It doesnot let me paste the link. you can google freedom of information immigration and select disclosure log and selext year 2020.


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't know why they grant visas with entry conditions rather piling up visa applications. If they issue new invitations only increase pending cases.


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

I was interested to know the data around 190 visas since the start of this year so I made a FOI request to ask how many were granted each month since January, and a breakdown of onshore vs offshore. As you can see they actually are still granting to offshore, just at very small numbers. 

NOTE: I am not a MARA agent, please do not message me about visas. Anyone can make a FOI request - if you have a question about different data I suggest making a FOI request of your own https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-and-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/foi


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Ksvr said:


> Could you please share the FOI document or screenshot if possible, just want to see the number of grants for offshore since Jan 2020..


@Kevin has already shared it here now.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Hello everyone! I have some good news.
Someone on a facebook page asked for an FOI regarding onshore and offshore 190 grant each month from beginning this year (which I have always thought of but didn’t have the gut to do).
It clearly shows that there are grants for 190 offshore, just not that many. I don’t know how to share the photo???
Keep on hoping!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivalavidarose said:


> Hello everyone! I have some good news.
> Someone on a facebook page asked for an FOI regarding onshore and offshore 190 grant each month from beginning this year (which I have always thought of but didn’t have the gut to do).
> It clearly shows that there are grants for 190 offshore, just not that many. I don’t know how to share the photo???
> Keep on hoping!!!


It’s not a secret that 190 grants have been given for offshore, but they have been limited to healthcare workers only like doctors and nurses
It would be news if any of these grants are for a profession not connected with health

Cheers


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

My post is not so motivating but I'm so depressed and my life is stucked as It was back when I applied for student visa.
I applied for 190 onshore back on the 8th Dec 2018 yes its 2018 not a mistake, got correspondence on the 4th June 2019
No update since then...
It's been almost 20 months since the time I first applied for 190 and Every time I call immigration they tell me that 90% application are being processed within 7 months and you are in the last 10% with no time frame. I wonder if there's anyone else who has been waiting from this long??


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> My post is not so motivating but I'm so depressed and my life is stucked as It was back when I applied for student visa.
> I applied for 190 onshore back on the 8th Dec 2018 yes its 2018 not a mistake, got correspondence on the 4th June 2019
> No update since then...
> It's been almost 20 months since the time I first applied for 190 and Every time I call immigration they tell me that 90% application are being processed within 7 months and you are in the last 10% with no time frame. I wonder if there's anyone else who has been waiting from this long??


Yes I am also waiting from dec 2018. Have you complaint or email them? Because these call centre people are just useless if you call them and they have a same story for everyone.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Deadpoolll said:


> My post is not so motivating but I'm so depressed and my life is stucked as It was back when I applied for student visa.
> I applied for 190 onshore back on the 8th Dec 2018 yes its 2018 not a mistake, got correspondence on the 4th June 2019
> No update since then...
> It's been almost 20 months since the time I first applied for 190 and Every time I call immigration they tell me that 90% application are being processed within 7 months and you are in the last 10% with no time frame. I wonder if there's anyone else who has been waiting from this long??


Hey, Sad to hear that you have been waiting for this long. Now, makes me seriously think on my waiting period. It's been just 4 months waiting period for me since lodgement. Just wondering what's your jobcode? Also, are you a single applicant?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

We are on the same boat. Mine is 15months but can understand what you going through atm. Our life is stuck and believe me I am too also frustrated the way they are handling our case. As i am in melbourne and COVID is hitting hard on us you can imagine the situation. Employer doesnot want to give us a shift as we are not jobkeepers and can't find another job as we are on briding visa. We dont need benefits like others just give us a visa that's what we are asking so ppl like us can still work and support ourselves. 




Deadpoolll said:


> My post is not so motivating but I'm so depressed and my life is stucked as It was back when I applied for student visa.
> I applied for 190 onshore back on the 8th Dec 2018 yes its 2018 not a mistake, got correspondence on the 4th June 2019
> No update since then...
> It's been almost 20 months since the time I first applied for 190 and Every time I call immigration they tell me that 90% application are being processed within 7 months and you are in the last 10% with no time frame. I wonder if there's anyone else who has been waiting from this long??


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

Deadpoolll said:


> My post is not so motivating but I'm so depressed and my life is stucked as It was back when I applied for student visa.
> I applied for 190 onshore back on the 8th Dec 2018 yes its 2018 not a mistake, got correspondence on the 4th June 2019
> No update since then...
> It's been almost 20 months since the time I first applied for 190 and Every time I call immigration they tell me that 90% application are being processed within 7 months and you are in the last 10% with no time frame. I wonder if there's anyone else who has been waiting from this long??


 Thats a long wait mate...if this is happening to onshore folks then difficult to fathom the state of offshore (I am being one and finishing a year of wait currently)...try raising it to GFU and ask for the reason for delay.


----------



## Nishangill071 (Jun 13, 2020)

I am waiting since May 2019 190
NSW no contact yet onshore 
Motor mechanic 
What is your occupation?


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

Darwin onshore said:


> Yes I am also waiting from dec 2018. Have you complaint or email them? Because these call centre people are just useless if you call them and they have a same story for everyone.



Really sorry to hear that. Sometimes can’t help wondering how to challenge that 10% neglected pool as it seems that a lot of people are waiting more than 7 months and probably it’s more than 10%. My colleague who’s a Canadian applied 190 visa 2 months later than me. We are in the same occupation code. She received CO contact already while my application is still under “Received” status. It’s so frustrating as it’s clearly there are hidden rules for the processing priority within Immi department and the timing of submission is irrelevant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

msim87 said:


> Really sorry to hear that. Sometimes can’t help wondering how to challenge that 10% neglected pool as it seems that a lot of people are waiting more than 7 months and probably it’s more than 10%. My colleague who’s a Canadian applied 190 visa 2 months later than me. We are in the same occupation code. She received CO contact already while my application is still under “Received” status. It’s so frustrating as it’s clearly there are hidden rules for the processing priority within Immi department and the timing of submission is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


190 doesn't work the way 189 works. Each state has its own standard, it's based on current requirement, candidate experience, Qualification etc. 
In my case, I had applied for both VIC and NSW and received pre-invite in 2 months from Victoria and in 2.5 months from NSW. I accepted VIC and got the grant within 3 months after Visa Application.
You can check my timeline.


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Here is a FOI document for by the department for all the granted visas From Jan 2020 to May.

*190 by occuptation for both onshore and offshore applicants*

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200600350-document-released.PDF

Scroll at the end and you'll see the shocking number for the avg. processing time.
*91 days*

It wrenches my heart just seeing that number. There are many of us who have been waiting since 400, 500 or even 700 days without any decision or update on our applications.


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Also, an update on my emails to various people for HELP:

I wrote to Opposition Leader Anthony Albanese's office a while ago.

I did send a bunch of emails to different Opposition MPs. This is the first response I have got in weeks, and the reply that I have received from his office is very disappointing.

He said in the email that the *Opposition cannot do anything, and suggested me to contact Acting Immigration Minister Alan Tudge regarding this issue.* That's it!

I don't agree with the statement that the Opposition cannot do anything, they can do a lot, but they don't want to because they don't care. Now, if there any casualities (I hope not) among all the immigrants who are suffering, then that might interest the Opposition because then they can use our sufferings to attack the Government like RubyPrincess or RoboDebt, so some classic politics here.

*The Shadow Minister for Immigration, Kristina Keneally, hasn't even bothered to reply in weeks.*

Now, I'm not going to write or contact any of the Government ministers, because I don't have a doubt that they don't know what the department is doing. This is all by design and deliberation, that disgraceful party that is in the Government at the moment is doing this on purpose, with all the relevant ministers onboard with supervision by ScottyFromMarketing, I'm super confident about that. What would we ask them anyway? Please stop torturing us and treat us like humans? Nah! I'd rather go and protest in public than contacting these terrible people.

So, the LNP is cruel and mentally torturing us, Labor is useless and doesn't care about us, that is why this Government can do anything and get away with it because there is no one to hold them accountable.

Thinking about reaching out to some Independent MPs and NGOs next. I won't give up and stay idle and do nothing, I was in that state from past 18 months, not any more, even if I'm the only one crying out for HELP.


----------



## shanaya3 (Jul 5, 2020)

darock17 said:


> Also, an update on my emails to various people for HELP:
> 
> I wrote to Opposition Leader Anthony Albanese's office a while ago.
> 
> ...



whats your timeline??


----------



## Lucilletwo (Jul 19, 2020)

darock17 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Here is a FOI document for by the department for all the granted visas From Jan 2020 to May.
> 
> ...


Anyone have any idea why there is a whole bunch of approved visas with an occupation of “not specified” at the bottom of each list? It’s a skilled visa with the requirement that you nominate an occupation when applying so surely they should have this info for every 190 granted?


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

This doesn't say out how many applications they have process this amount in 91 days.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Lucilletwo said:


> Anyone have any idea why there is a whole bunch of approved visas with an occupation of “not specified” at the bottom of each list? It’s a skilled visa with the requirement that you nominate an occupation when applying so surely they should have this info for every 190 granted?


Those might be visa for family members because spouse/kids get the same visa nomination under 190 but they don't have a valid job occupation. That's the only explanation I could think of for this scenario afterall it's almost half of total nomination could not of 5k+. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

shanaya3 said:


> whats your timeline??


Lodged my application to DHA 1.5 years ago, first and only CO contact for some basic stuff (already provided) 9 months ago, dead silence since then.


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone here have any experience with Commonwealth Ombudsman?

They have this document on their website regarding complaints about visa processing delays:

https://www.ombudsman.gov.au/__data...40/Citizenship-and-Visa-Delays-Fact-Sheet.pdf

At the very bottom, it says...

_If you are still dissatisfied, you can make a complaint to our Office. Examples of complaints the Ombudsman can investigate in relation to visa and citizenship are:

*delays longer than the current processing timeframes*
*issues with communication from Home Affairs, such as inadequate or unhelpful responses to enquiries*
no reasons for decisions
decisions made using the incorrect law or rule
general service complaints.
_​

Has anyone tried to talk to them about the processing delay issues, specially those who have been waiting since 2018?

Not sure if this is legit and effective, or just another useless government department.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

No idea but we can try. Specially people like us who are waiting more than double the time frame but nees to do it at the same time.

QUOTE=darock17;15136994]Hello everyone,

Does anyone here have any experience with Commonwealth Ombudsman?

They have this document on their website regarding complaints about visa processing delays:

https://www.ombudsman.gov.au/__data...40/Citizenship-and-Visa-Delays-Fact-Sheet.pdf

At the very bottom, it says...

_If you are still dissatisfied, you can make a complaint to our Office. Examples of complaints the Ombudsman can investigate in relation to visa and citizenship are:

*delays longer than the current processing timeframes*
*issues with communication from Home Affairs, such as inadequate or unhelpful responses to enquiries*
no reasons for decisions
decisions made using the incorrect law or rule
general service complaints.
_​

Has anyone tried to talk to them about the processing delay issues, specially those who have been waiting since 2018?

Not sure if this is legit and effective, or just another useless government department.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

darock17 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with Commonwealth Ombudsman?
> 
> ...


Yes, I did, but with issue other than the delay. That was last year as I had a 489 app. While they weren't useful to my situation (the support area of DOH was more useful than them for my case), I've heard about an old case of someone and it worked for him, and Ombudsman overturned the dicision of DOH. Overall, you can give it a go, it's a free service anyway. Good luck!


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

Maybe worth calling them, please do share your experience.


----------



## Daze_Earth (Jun 3, 2020)

How many points does each state typically accept for 261313 - Software Engineer? I understand states like Victoria do not invite folks with lower points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Daze_Earth said:


> How many points does each state typically accept for 261313 - Software Engineer? I understand states like Victoria do not invite folks with lower points.


Points is not the only criteria for invites by states
They can invite someone with 65 points and ignore someone with 100 points even in the same Anzsco code
You have to study each state requirements individually 

Cheers


----------



## Vwait.log (Jul 12, 2020)

Someone on immitracker forum claims to have connections and can get the process moving.. should he be trusted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vwait.log said:


> Someone on immitracker forum claims to have connections and can get the process moving.. should he be trusted?


You have more chance in getting a million dollars from the Nigerian prince and lottery email scam then get your grant through this scammer

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Vwait.log said:


> Someone on immitracker forum claims to have connections and can get the process moving.. should he be trusted?


If you do find someone please let us also know,
We are waiting for a long time.
@NB you are absolutely correct brother.


----------



## Vwait.log (Jul 12, 2020)

He has posted his email on 190 visa delay forum on immi tracker. 
Yeah thought it was a scam.


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...e-to-drop-massively-by-80-per-cent-in-2020-21

Treasurer Josh Frydenberg on Thursday morning gave the federal government's economic update, revealing net overseas migration (NOM) is assumed to fall by a massive 80 per cent in 2020-21, compared to last financial year.
It states net overseas migration ‘is assumed to fall from 232,000 in 2018-19 to be 154,000 in 2019-20 and 31,000 in 2020-21.’


Not sure will this affect to the lodged applications??


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

kevin_moonrise said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...e-to-drop-massively-by-80-per-cent-in-2020-21
> 
> Treasurer Josh Frydenberg on Thursday morning gave the federal government's economic update, revealing net overseas migration (NOM) is assumed to fall by a massive 80 per cent in 2020-21, compared to last financial year.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin_moonrise said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...e-to-drop-massively-by-80-per-cent-in-2020-21
> 
> Treasurer Josh Frydenberg on Thursday morning gave the federal government's economic update, revealing net overseas migration (NOM) is assumed to fall by a massive 80 per cent in 2020-21, compared to last financial year.
> It states net overseas migration ‘is assumed to fall from 232,000 in 2018-19 to be 154,000 in 2019-20 and 31,000 in 2020-21.’
> ...


Officially- NO
But in reality, they will issue very few grants to overseas applicants and that too only in categories which are in shortage in Australia
Tradies, some construction engineers health workers etc

Cheers


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

JobKeeper and JobSeeker have been extended till March 2021.

I don't know whats really going to happen next, they have put as in a very bad position. I thought at the end September things might start changing, but that doesn't seem likely now. Plus, they can do whatever they like as they have been doing so far.

What a disgraceful mob of people running the government in these difficult times. I'm happy for the people who will continue to have that financial support, but I'm also worried about myself and other people in the similar sitatuation who are being punished and tortured because of these schemes. One man's blessing another man's curse. 


After humiliating and telling them to get out of this country if you can't support yourself financially, they have started luring international students again, this government will run a scam campaign to get them here and then exploit and torture them and then leave them in the middle in the time of need. *The department is saying that they will process future students' visas in advance so they can have everything sorted months before the international arrivals open in 2021.*

Do you see what they are doing here? *The same department that doesn't have time/resources to clear the backlog of PR applications who have been waiting from years now, is very happy to process students visas months in advance for those who will arrive in 2021.* Plain and simple money grabbing tactics...


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Guys,

Need help! If you have a MARA agent, can you please submit this FOI request:

For subclass 190:


How many total applications in hand for processing as of today, onshore and offshore?

How many applications in hand with age 6 to 12 months?

How many applications in hand with age 13 to 24 months?

How many applications in hand with age 24 months or more?


This will give is a much better idea, and will be a great help. Please, if someone can do this on our behalf, we will be very grateful!

Thanks!


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

darock17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need help! If you have a MARA agent, can you please submit this FOI request:
> 
> ...


You know you can do this on your own? Don't need a MARA agent.

I recently did one that was just posted on here and it was a super easy process.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> You know you can do this on your own? Don't need a MARA agent.
> 
> I recently did one that was just posted on here and it was a super easy process.


Hi mfh, can you please reshare yours?


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

What is current scenario of visas. One of my friend is planning to apply for 189/190/489/491. And is PF statement required? She worked in a small org and never had a PF or Trust account. What are other options she have? Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

The treasurer announced today that they are anticipating the 1st of January 2021 as the date for when they will allow temporary and permanent residents to enter Australia. Whether that date gets stuck too, and whether they start processing visas before that date is anyone's guess.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mathewpeter said:


> The treasurer announced today that they are anticipating the 1st of January 2021 as the date for when they will allow temporary and permanent residents to enter Australia. Whether that date gets stuck too, and whether they start processing visas before that date is anyone's guess.


Permanent residents are allowed even today and in fact never banned 
From jan, they are hoping to allow temporary workers and visitors 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is current scenario of visas. One of my friend is planning to apply for 189/190/489/491. And is PF statement required? She worked in a small org and never had a PF or Trust account. What are other options she have? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Give Anzsco code and if she has completed her skills assessment?

Cheers


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

Well technically yes. I'm talking more about processing of all temporary and PR applicants onshore and offshore. The treasury expects migrant intake to begin a journey back to normality as of the 1st of January.



NB said:


> Mathewpeter said:
> 
> 
> > The treasurer announced today that they are anticipating the 1st of January 2021 as the date for when they will allow temporary and permanent residents to enter Australia. Whether that date gets stuck too, and whether they start processing visas before that date is anyone's guess.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mathewpeter said:


> Well technically yes. I'm talking more about processing of all temporary and PR applicants onshore and offshore. The treasury expects migrant intake to begin a journey back to normality as of the 1st of January.


It’s just a carrot
It will be several years before migrant intake will normalise
With working from home becoming the new normal, many companies may ask employees to work from their home countries
The company saves money as they pay 1/10 wages for the same work


Cheers


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

Hence why I said it could be the 'beginning' of the recommencement of the migrant programme.

Another interesting comment from today's announcement was from Abul Rivzi, former senior immigration officer in Australia. He stated that “Assuming they are going for border opening in January, that means they could start processing permanent resident applications in November-December for offshore applicants because that would assume that the limit on overseas arrivals has been lifted.

Fingers crossed.



NB said:


> Mathewpeter said:
> 
> 
> > Well technically yes. I'm talking more about processing of all temporary and PR applicants onshore and offshore. The treasury expects migrant intake to begin a journey back to normality as of the 1st of January.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mathewpeter said:


> Hence why I said it could be the 'beginning' of the recommencement of the migrant programme.
> 
> Another interesting comment from today's announcement was from Abul Rivzi, former senior immigration officer in Australia. He stated that “Assuming they are going for border opening in January, that means they could start processing permanent resident applications in November-December for offshore applicants because that would assume that the limit on overseas arrivals has been lifted.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Abul Rizvi is a persona non grata in the DHA
There is so much bitterness that You can be confident that the DHA will do the opposite of what ever he says

Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

NB said:


> Give Anzsco code and if she has completed her skills assessment?
> 
> Cheers



Code 2631111
Yes skill assessment is done. thx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is current scenario of visas. One of my friend is planning to apply for 189/190/489/491. And is PF statement required? She worked in a small org and never had a PF or Trust account. What are other options she have? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Bank statement showing salary credit
ESI 
Income tax returns

Cheers


----------



## sonam prajapati (Jun 5, 2019)

*Waiting for 190 NSW grant*

NSW subclass 190, 261313
Lodged on January 17, 2020, 
I am waiting for the grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello guys, i'm suffering in my lodge application as I'm facing too much strange issues
as example: 

1- in my application it is asking me to atatch my daughter skill assessment while she is still a kid and i reconfirmed the date of birth and it is already right.

2- no category for others to upload my form 80 and 1221 


is there any one face the same or know what is going on !


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

1- Daughter skills assessment? Do you mean daughter's passport?

2- Just upload it in any 'other', it's ok. Juat make sure to name the files before uploading them.


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

moataz_alsbak said:


> Hello guys, i'm suffering in my lodge application as I'm facing too much strange issues
> as example:
> 
> 1- in my application it is asking me to atatch my daughter skill assessment while she is still a kid and i reconfirmed the date of birth and it is already right.
> ...




Don't worry, I faced the same situation.
My daughter is 9 months and asked the same skills assessment document, I just wrote a note there my daughter is child and unable to provide skills assessment. It should be fine.

2. I have uploaded those docs in character assessment, where we upload AFP.


----------



## expatForumAustralia (Nov 15, 2017)

sonam prajapati said:


> NSW subclass 190, 261313
> Lodged on January 17, 2020,
> I am waiting for the grant :fingerscrossed:



Hello,
Are you currently at onshore or offshore? 
I am waiting for grant as well :ranger:

VIC subclass 190, 261312, Lodged on Feb 10th, 2020, currently at offshore.


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Please post the offshore grants whenever anyone gets as I am also waiting for grant!!
Also did someone from offshore got CO contact?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

vaishali17 said:


> Please post the offshore grants whenever anyone gets as I am also waiting for grant!!
> Also did someone from offshore got CO contact?


 yes, most of the people waiting for grants. Those who offshore and completed the GPT may be can call DHA and check as what's happening, as we don't see any grants in the last few months for offshore except medical field..


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi All,

First post here. I'm an onshore applicant based in Sydney and I submitted my application back in mid-March for a 190 visa. Just wondering if any onshore applicants have had any positive news?

I've seen a few messages mentioning that grants may be on hold until new quotas are released, which will be in October, can anyone confirm this?

Cheers,


----------



## Vwait.log (Jul 12, 2020)

Does quotas even matter to the lodged applications? I am not sure if it does. I I may be wrong but Technically quotas are supposed to be for the new invites.


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Vwait.log said:


> Does quotas even matter to the lodged applications? I am not sure if it does. I I may be wrong but Technically quotas are supposed to be for the new invites.


Good point, you could well be right. I'm not too sure either.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Grants are not part of migration cap set by the department, but invites are. Grants may go slow or fast, depending on directions from the dept of immigration, apart from scrutiny that's required on a case to case basis of course.


----------



## ZapK (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey, I am pleased to let you know my PR 190 visa subclass has been granted today:clap2:

Timeline:
Social worker SA nominated, onshore
SA nomination and EOI submission: 8/2/20
SA invitation received: 5/6/20
190 Visa lodgement: 25/6/20
s56 CO contact for Medical exams: 26/6/20
Medicals completed: 13/7/20
190 Visa grant: 27/7/20 
:clap2:


----------



## Vwait.log (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow.. thats not even 2 months.
Congratulations.


----------



## ZapK (Jun 26, 2020)

Vwait.log said:


> Wow.. thats not even 2 months.
> Congratulations.


Thank you!
Yeah, more like 1 month  I was very hopeful about a quick outcome as we got CO contact the next day after the lodgement.

Just wanted to share my experience so ppl know they are still processing and granting PR.


----------



## ZapK (Jun 26, 2020)

irfsim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First post here. I'm an onshore applicant based in Sydney and I submitted my application back in mid-March for a 190 visa. Just wondering if any onshore applicants have had any positive news?
> 
> ...


Got my 190 grant today


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

ZapK said:


> Thank you!
> Yeah, more like 1 month  I was very hopeful about a quick outcome as we got CO contact the next day after the lodgement.
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience so ppl know they are still processing and granting PR.


Congratulations! Incredibly quick!


----------



## shanaya3 (Jul 5, 2020)

ZapK said:


> Got my 190 grant today


Congratulations :clap2:

what is your job code?


----------



## ZapK (Jun 26, 2020)

shanaya3 said:


> Congratulations :clap2:
> 
> what is your job code?


Social Worker

and thank you


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

ZapK said:


> Hey, I am pleased to let you know my PR 190 visa subclass has been granted today:clap2:
> 
> Timeline:
> Social worker SA nominated, onshore
> ...


Congratulations...you bring hope to many who have been waiting.


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Congratulations...you bring hope to many who have been waiting.


There's nothing to much hope unless your occupation is social worker or medical-related until October


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Congratulations...you bring hope to many who have been waiting.



You will get it soon - Construction and Projects are in Big demand and so is the skill requirement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonam prajapati (Jun 5, 2019)

I am currently Onshore in NSW.


----------



## sonam prajapati (Jun 5, 2019)

expatForumAustralia said:


> Hello,
> Are you currently at onshore or offshore?
> I am waiting for grant as well :ranger:
> 
> VIC subclass 190, 261312, Lodged on Feb 10th, 2020, currently at offshore.




I am currently Onshore in NSW.


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

sonam prajapati said:


> I am currently Onshore in NSW.


I'm also onshore in NSW, I applied a month or so after you. Fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

ZapK said:


> Hey, I am pleased to let you know my PR 190 visa subclass has been granted today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations and thanks for posting here🙌


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

ZapK said:


> Hey, I am pleased to let you know my PR 190 visa subclass has been granted today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
That was quick


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends,

Lodged on March 2019 
Medical/PCC- April 2019
16+ months now.
Two CO contacts for corrected PCC so far.

*Based on your experience will I get CO again to re-do medical and PCC ?*


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Lodged on March 2019
> Medical/PCC- April 2019
> ...


You haven't mentioned if you are onshore or offshore. Assuming you are offshore then you would have to wait a while. Medicals and PCC depends on CO. He/She can accept previous or ask for new ones while the same goes for number of CO contacts. It may or may not happen. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishangill071 (Jun 13, 2020)

What’s your occupation ?
Offshore or onshore


----------



## Nishangill071 (Jun 13, 2020)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Lodged on March 2019
> Medical/PCC- April 2019
> ...





Nishangill071 said:


> What’s your occupation ?
> Offshore or onshore


What is your occupation?


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

By approving visas for onshore applicants in lightweight, they keep the current processing times low and actually avoid scaring people.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kevin_moonrise said:


> There's nothing to much hope unless your occupation is social worker or medical-related until October


I beg to differ sir...I cannot stop hoping...and I believe there are others who hope that their grants will come...and so will invites.


----------



## sonam prajapati (Jun 5, 2019)

irfsim said:


> I'm also onshore in NSW, I applied a month or so after you. Fingers crossed for both of us


Yes. For sure. Update once you here back anything from them.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

As an analyst geek, I requested information regarding 189/190/491 grants from the department by Occupation and Applicant Offshore/Onshore Status during March - June purely for research purposes. I thought I might as well post these statistics on this thread as it will help a lot of people to understand their current standing with respect to visa grants/invites during COVID times

*Applicants in Australia (Only Primary Applicants – Total Grants for 190 State Nominations)*

March 2020 – 762 

_(Major Grant Occupations: Accountants (140), Engineering Technologists, Registered Nurse, Developer Programmer) _

April 2020 – 524

_(Major Grant Groups: Accountants, Medical Laboratory Scientist, Agricultural Scientist, Retail Pharmacist, Physiotherapist, GP, Resident Medical Officer, Registered Nurse (310), Social Worker, Welfare Worker, Community Worker, Enrolled Nurse)_

May 2020 – 621

_(Major Grant Groups: Accountants, Engineering Technologists, Retail Pharmacist, Physiotherapist, Resident Medical Officer, Medical Practitioner, Registered Nurse (330), Social Worker, Welfare Worker, Community Worker, Enrolled Nurse)_

June 2020 – 484

_(Major Grant Groups: Civil Engineers, Mechanical Engineers, Engineering Technologists, Retail Pharmacist, Physiotherapist, Specialist Physician, Medical Practitioners, Registered Nurse (240), Social Worker, Enrolled Nurse) _

*Applicants outside Australia (Only Primary Applicants – Total Grants for 190 State Nominations)*

March 2020 – 151
_Major Grant Groups: Accountants (15), Registered Nurse, Software Engineers, Program or Project Administrator)_

April 2020 – 20

_(Major Grant Groups: Registered Nurse (8))_

May 2020 – 6

_(Major Grant Groups: Engineering Technologist, Resident Medical Officer, Registered Nurse, Enrolled Nurse)_

June 2020 – 7

_(Major Grant Groups: Civil Engineer, Occupational Therapist, Registered Nurse, ICT Business Analysts, Community Worker)_


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> As an analyst geek, I requested information regarding 189/190/491 grants from the department by Occupation and Applicant Offshore/Onshore Status during March - June purely for research purposes. I thought I might as well post these statistics on this thread as it will help a lot of people to understand their current standing with respect to visa grants/invites during COVID times
> 
> *Applicants in Australia (Only Primary Applicants – Total Grants for 190 State Nominations)*
> 
> ...


Hey! Thanks for that. Can you also share the PDF copy/link of the FOI?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

negi said:


> Hey! Thanks for that. Can you also share the PDF copy/link of the FOI?


Unfortunately, I cannot share the original PDF file as I am bound by the department's legal policies. However, these files will be made public on DOHA's disclosure logs webpage very shortly (~10 days) 

I hope you understand!


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

sonam prajapati said:


> Yes. For sure. Update once you here back anything from them.


I also lodged on the same date.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey guys,

Just saw a post on Facebook. A guy lodged towards end of June 2020 and got grant today.

NSW 190 IT Systems Administrator.

Cheers


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

Kuta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just saw a post on Facebook. A guy lodged towards end of June 2020 and got grant today.
> 
> ...


Yes. the same entry was there in myimmitracker too. I don't understand how DHA pickup applications to process. Seems pretty random. :confused2:


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> Kuta said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


Mostly off shore.


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just saw a post on Facebook. A guy lodged towards end of June 2020 and got grant today.
> 
> ...


Can I ask what Facebook groups you follow?


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi Folks, I received the invitation (WA State Nomination: 190) based on my job contract letter (Position: Full-time Permanent, Occupation:Electrical Engineering) and no experience and I have lodged my application in April,2020. I have few queries that are stated as follows,

1) Do I need to continue the job in the same company until I get the grant or I can move to the different company if I get better opportunities? 

2) If I can change the company, if its need to be in the same occupation (Electrical Engineering) or I can work in any occupation?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin_moonrise said:


> Hi Folks, I received the invitation (WA State Nomination: 190) based on my job contract letter (Position: Full-time Permanent, Occupation:Electrical Engineering) and no experience and I have lodged my application in April,2020. I have few queries that are stated as follows,
> 
> 1) Do I need to continue the job in the same company until I get the grant or I can move to the different company if I get better opportunities?
> 
> ...


Once you have got the invite, you are free to change jobs and profession
When you get the grant, you will have to live and work in WA for further 2 years And the period already spent will not count 
Make sure that you don’t end us losing your existing visa as your bridging visa will not kick in if you leave the job or are terminated prematurely 

Cheers


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Once you have got the invite, you are free to change jobs and profession
> When you get the grant, you will have to live and work in WA for further 2 years And the period already spent will not count
> Make sure that you don’t end us losing your existing visa as your bridging visa will not kick in if you leave the job or are terminated prematurely
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the advice NB:clap2:


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

NB said:


> kevin_moonrise said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks, I received the invitation (WA State Nomination: 190) based on my job contract letter (Position: Full-time Permanent, Occupation:Electrical Engineering) and no experience and I have lodged my application in April,2020. I have few queries that are stated as follows,
> ...


Hey NB, sorry, I forgot to see your last line in excitement "Make sure that you don’t end us losing your existing visa as your bridging visa will not kick in if you leave the job or are terminated prematurely".

What does that mean?


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

NB said:


> Once you have got the invite, you are free to change jobs and profession
> When you get the grant, you will have to live and work in WA for further 2 years And the period already spent will not count
> Make sure that you don’t end us losing your existing visa as your bridging visa will not kick in if you leave the job or are terminated prematurely
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB & kevin_moonrise,

I am in Autralia (Melbourne) and has already lodged for 190 (VIC) on Skillselect with 85+5 points (Electrical Engineer: 233311). I am on a student dependent visa right now. I recently got a job offer as an Electrical Quality Engineer (Position: Fixed term Full-time) and will be joining next week. I have overseas experience of more than 5 years as well.

I am confused about the fact whether I'll be able to apply directly on 'liveinmelbourne' website on the basis of job offer after going through the following link:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...as/supporting-documentation-for-skilled-visas

Can anyone shed their thoughts on this please?


----------



## kitran93 (Jul 12, 2020)

ZapK said:


> Hey, I am pleased to let you know my PR 190 visa subclass has been granted today:clap2:
> 
> Timeline:
> Social worker SA nominated, onshore
> ...


Congratulations :clap2:

May I ask your point breakdown and if you have working experience in SA as Social Worker? I'm going to graduate this December in SA, so I'm very keen to know more about your PR pathway as social worker in SA.

Regards,


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

irfsim said:


> Can I ask what Facebook groups you follow?


Oh yeah!

It's Skilled Migration Visas Australia.

It's a private group though.

Cheers


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

i have been waiting since dec 2019. No co contact yet. Is it normal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

mirand said:


> i have been waiting since dec 2019. No co contact yet. Is it normal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you based offshore?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mirand said:


> i have been waiting since dec 2019. No co contact yet. Is it normal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since Covid all delays are normal
Only health care and social welfare related applicants are getting contacts and grants

Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

mirand said:


> i have been waiting since dec 2019. No co contact yet. Is it normal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've also been waiting since December 2019 with no CO contact. I'm onshore. Seems normal (I don't have a medical-related occupation)


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Don't worry guys i am waiting from May 19 and have seen some cases waiting from 2018.





mfh5001 said:


> mirand said:
> 
> 
> > i have been waiting since dec 2019. No co contact yet. Is it normal?
> ...


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Alright guys. The department has released my FOI on disclosure logs with respect to 189/190/491 offshore/onshore grants during 01/03/2020 to 30/06/2020. Please note the number reflects primary applicants only. I hope this document helps everyone waiting on their visa grants to plan their future accordingly!
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200700838-document-released.PDF


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Alright guys. The department has released my FOI on disclosure logs with respect to 189/190/491 offshore/onshore grants during 01/03/2020 to 30/06/2020. Please note the number reflects primary applicants only. I hope this document helps everyone waiting on their visa grants to plan their future accordingly!
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200700838-document-released.PDF


Excellent, thank you! 

Cheers


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jul 30, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> Don't worry guys i am waiting from May 19 and have seen some cases waiting from 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting since April 19. CO contact in Feb to do medical for my newborn and nothing afterwards.


----------



## Rinzzz (Feb 24, 2020)

Waiting since Jan 2019. No invite yet


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

You mean grant or invite??



Rinzzz said:


> Waiting since Jan 2019. No invite yet


----------



## Vwait.log (Jul 12, 2020)

You can only lodge a visa after you get invitation.


----------



## Lucilletwo (Jul 19, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Alright guys. The department has released my FOI on disclosure logs with respect to 189/190/491 offshore/onshore grants during 01/03/2020 to 30/06/2020. Please note the number reflects primary applicants only. I hope this document helps everyone waiting on their visa grants to plan their future accordingly!


Thanks for sharing.

This FOI data, along with other ones I have seen from pre-COVID times and reported cases on immi tracker make me a little worried about my husband's chances of receiving a grant. His occupation is *313112 - ICT Customer Support Officer* which he submitted a 190 EOI for back in November 2019 with QLD as his chosen state. He got his pre-invite from QLD in January and was invited to apply. We front-loaded with all required documents, PCCs, and did the medicals within a month of submitting. My concern is that I see so few reported cases of this specific occupation getting a 190 grant, even in the past before everyone except health/social care was experiencing delays. I know that part of that is because the occupation is not on many state occupation lists for offshore applicants (only QLD and SA as far as I know, and SA has extra conditions attached), but I am still worried.

I guess my question is - once you are invited to apply, as long as you can prove everything you claimed points for in your EOI and assuming all your documents are correct, are you likely to get a grant? Can COs refuse a grant for reasons related to likely availability of jobs in that occupation, or can they only refuse on things like false information, character grounds, medical?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Lucilletwo said:


> I guess my question is - once you are invited to apply, as long as you can prove everything you claimed points for in your EOI and assuming all your documents are correct, are you likely to get a grant? Can COs refuse a grant for reasons related to likely availability of jobs in that occupation, or can they only refuse on things like false information, character grounds, medical?


Once you are invited, they have to either grant or refuse your Visa, unless and until you withdraw it. Refusal is based on the ground of incorrect documentation, false information, character, medical etc. It will not be refused based on job situation in Australia. Yes, there could be delays in processing, but for sure a decision will be made at some point.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Once you are invited, they have to either grant or refuse your Visa, unless and until you withdraw it. Refusal is based on the ground of incorrect documentation, false information, character, medical etc. It will not be refused based on job situation in Australia. Yes, there could be delays in processing, but for sure a decision will be made at some point.


It happened with 457 applications a few years back
Even those who had applied, were refunded the visa fees and application cancelled
Chances are extremely low, but cannot be totally ruled out for PR also

Cheers


----------



## Daddarren (Aug 4, 2020)

NB said:


> It happened with 457 applications a few years back
> Even those who had applied, were refunded the visa fees and application cancelled
> Chances are extremely low, but cannot be totally ruled out for PR also
> 
> Cheers


omg, Okay now I'm scared... Panicking


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Daddarren said:


> omg, Okay now I'm scared... Panicking


Why are you panicking? There's no reason for the Department to deny a visa if the state has invited you, and as long as you provided all relevant, factual information. If the Department were worrying about jobs, they'd stop issuing invites altogether (which they have done). The people in the backlog should be granted.

I've found that trying to focus on other things (that you can control) is better for mental health, than worrying about whether or not the Department will approve your visa. Trust the process that you've submitted everything and that your grant will come in due time.

(For context, I applied in December, onshore, no CO contact, and I'm not worried).


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Daddarren said:
> 
> 
> > omg, Okay now I'm scared... Panicking
> ...


Agree. Thinking of the negative wont help speed the process, so why burden your self with this thoughts. I applied November 2019 still received status. And im okay with it. Because id they grant my visa now, i still can't come to Australia until the situation subside.


----------



## Daddarren (Aug 4, 2020)

mfh5001 said:


> Why are you panicking? There's no reason for the Department to deny a visa if the state has invited you, and as long as you provided all relevant, factual information. If the Department were worrying about jobs, they'd stop issuing invites altogether (which they have done). The people in the backlog should be granted.
> 
> I've found that trying to focus on other things (that you can control) is better for mental health, than worrying about whether or not the Department will approve your visa. Trust the process that you've submitted everything and that your grant will come in due time.
> 
> (For context, I applied in December, onshore, no CO contact, and I'm not worried).


Agree, I was just worried that they might just cancel my application like what they did to 457 applicants cause they think my occupation is not "essential" now (I got nominated as a web developer btw, application lodged in Jan). This government has a history of treating immigrants like garbage. But right now I should just focus on my job and try to upskill myself at this crazy time.


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

Daddarren said:


> Agree, I was just worried that they might just cancel my application like what they did to 457 applicants cause they think my occupation is not "essential" now (I got nominated as a web developer btw, application lodged in Jan). This government has a history of treating immigrants like garbage. But right now I should just focus on my job and try to upskill myself at this crazy time.



Yeah mate, focus on yourself and the precious job that you have. We’re truly lucky to be employed through this pandemic. It’s a good time to up skill and pick up some hobbies given it’s within your financial capacity. I’ve been waiting since dec 2019 onshore and have constant mood swings due to the wait. But one good thing that keeps hope up is that I have a job, I’m working everyday so I’d try my best to be positive and make everyday count. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi , I have Applied 190 as a cafe and restaurant manager 26 June 2020. Me and my employer got interviewed at the same time today so two people from immigration were interviewing us at the same time. I don’t understand and I didn’t expect any interview with in a month has anyone experienced same. Please advise


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Is it obvious to get interview for 190 visa with in a month of lodgement date.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

33157515 said:


> Hi , I have Applied 190 as a cafe and restaurant manager 26 June 2020. Me and my employer got interviewed at the same time today so two people from immigration were interviewing us at the same time. I donâ€™t understand and I didnâ€™t expect any interview with in a month has anyone experienced same. Please advise


Always expect DHA to do the unexpected when it comes to verification 
They keep changing tactics to keep one step ahead of false applicants 

Cheers


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Well I understand that they can verify information but with in a month?? some people are waiting from last year and no contact so is this something really serious or good


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

33157515 said:


> Hi , I have Applied 190 as a cafe and restaurant manager 26 June 2020. Me and my employer got interviewed at the same time today so two people from immigration were interviewing us at the same time. I donâ€™️t understand and I didnâ€™️t expect any interview with in a month has anyone experienced same. Please advise


Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

What sort of questions were asked during verification call?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

33157515 said:


> Well I understand that they can verify information but with in a month?? some people are waiting from last year and no contact so is this something really serious or good


DHA chief has probably tasted your dishes 

Cheers


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

The question were just everthing like how many chairs are in restaurant how do u manage all the staff, roster , sick leaves , what’s your roles how many lights in the restaurant.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm one of them, waiting from dec 2018


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Which occupation are u waiting for onshore or offshore


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

I don't even remember, it's been 2 years
Let me recheck my details

Yeap
Onshore/ 190 nsw / Chef 

This is what written in my documents 😂


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

33157515 said:


> The question were just everthing like how many chairs are in restaurant how do u manage all the staff, roster , sick leaves , whatâ€™️s your roles how many lights in the restaurant.


Thanks bro and are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Onshore


----------



## Vwait.log (Jul 12, 2020)

I applied july 2019. 190 nursing. And didnot hear back until march 2020.I got married then and added my wife in the application.She is offshore while I am onshore. It that delaying the grant?
So that means if I make her non migrating dependent my visa should come through right?


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

33157515 said:


> Hi , I have Applied 190 as a cafe and restaurant manager 26 June 2020. Me and my employer got interviewed at the same time today so two people from immigration were interviewing us at the same time. I donâ€™t understand and I didnâ€™t expect any interview with in a month has anyone experienced same. Please advise


Have you lodged the visa or just EOI? Because NB was saying once invitation is received one can even change their job, DHA doesn't care.


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

I have applied visa but in visa application I have clicked still working here.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jul 30, 2020)

Deadpoolll said:


> I don't even remember, it's been 2 years
> Let me recheck my details
> 
> Yeap
> ...


HI. Did you contact the department of home affairs to query as to why it is taking so long?

Is there a mechanism to contact the department for applications way over the processing times?


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

33157515 said:


> I have applied visa but in visa application I have clicked still working here.


That quite unusual and surprising because for state nomination (190 visa), they do not care where do you work currently. Did you claim the points for the experience?


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

No haven’t claim any point for that.


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

33157515 said:


> No haven’t claim any point for that.


Have you submitted employement related documents like payslips, contract letter, job description in your visa application?


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

No didn’t just superannuation and payg summary but provided everything at the time of nomination is that’s why they contacted us.


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

33157515 said:


> No didnâ€™t just superannuation and payg summary but provided everything at the time of nomination is thatâ€™s why they contacted us.


If you have not submitted enough documents like job contract and job description (if invitation based on job contract) then there may be a chance they might have felt something dodgy and that's why they might have contact directly to know the real scenario.

And whatever docs you may have submitted during your nomination process does not matter here.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

kevin_moonrise said:


> If you have not submitted enough documents like job contract and job description (if invitation based on job contract) then there may be a chance they might have felt something dodgy and that's why they might have contact directly to know the real scenario.
> 
> And whatever docs you may have submitted during your nomination process does not matter here.


You raise a good point here..._"if you have not submitted enough documents like...job description..."_

I've personally included (as proof of employment:

Offer letter (USA employment) since employment contracts are not a thing in the USA
Employment contracts (Germany + Australia employment) 
Payslips
Statements of service with job description, signed by former managers or HR
Tax documents
CV

Should I have also included job descriptions? I could possibly get a copy of them (as I worked for large companies and chances are they have them) but I wasn't sure if that was overload.

Thanks all


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

mfh5001 said:


> You raise a good point here..._"if you have not submitted enough documents like...job description..."_
> 
> I've personally included (as proof of employment:
> 
> ...


The documents you have submitted should be sufficient. Maybe make a call to Immi and confirm whether they called you or not. Because I have heard from many people that DHA do not make calls like this instead they prefer email communication and moroever your visa application is 190 state nomination and not employer-sponsored so it's quite surprising why they will call to verify whether you work there or not as 190 visa application does not have such conditions.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

kevin_moonrise said:


> The documents you have submitted should be sufficient. Maybe make a call to Immi and confirm whether they called you or not. Because I have heard from many people that DHA do not make calls like this instead they prefer email communication and moroever your visa application is 190 state nomination and not employer-sponsored so it's quite surprising why they will call to verify whether you work there or not as 190 visa application does not have such conditions.


Thanks man - yeah my application is still in "received" (so not opened by a CO)...my occupation isn't a fancy one like nursing or medical or engineering so I'm sure will take a long time.

I did ask my boss and my old manager at my first employment in the USA if they got a call, and both said no, so that leads me to believe they just haven't looked at it yet.

I suspect they make calls for people who may work for smaller companies; thankfully all of my employment has been with Fortune 100 companies (both in USA and Australia) so I'm pretty sure the reputation alone will be enough. But in any case all of my docs are (obviously) legit so let DHA call away if they'd like.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Thanks man - yeah my application is still in "received" (so not opened by a CO)...my occupation isn't a fancy one like nursing or medical or engineering so I'm sure will take a long time.
> 
> I did ask my boss and my old manager at my first employment in the USA if they got a call, and both said no, so that leads me to believe they just haven't looked at it yet.
> 
> I suspect they make calls for people who may work for smaller companies; thankfully all of my employment has been with Fortune 100 companies (both in USA and Australia) so I'm pretty sure the reputation alone will be enough. But in any case all of my docs are (obviously) legit so let DHA call away if they'd like.


Hi Mate, I got the same situation as you, I have applied 190 mid Dec last year as well.

My speculation is applicants lodged during Nov 2019-Jan 2020 are somehow left in a black hole when the COVID restriction first comes into effect. DoHA now would more likely to process all the new applications as that improve their global processing time chart, as it will make it look better (75% 5 month and 90% 6 months). All of our cases have passed that 6-month warning, it would actually make us to the bottom of the processing list (if there is one subjectively chose by CO). 

Of course that purely depends on on my personal experience as well as following all the cases in MyimmiTracker. I personally like to deal with a new ticket as it will not miss the SLA, but for some aged tickets missed SLA, there actually would be no rush for processing it.

It is a joke as all these process are remain a black box for us, and we are just sitting here guessing and suffering from the consequences.


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sometimes the case officer had looked your file but they don’t update status they just keep it in process they don’t change received to assessment in progress and in my case they have contacted me and my employer for interview that means somebody is looking at it and still says received.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

33157515 said:


> Sometimes the case officer had looked your file but they donâ€™️t update status they just keep it in process they donâ€™️t change received to assessment in progress and in my case they have contacted me and my employer for interview that means somebody is looking at it and still says received.


I see. I thought before, if your profile was opened, an email will be automatically send to you stating that your application was being reviewed.


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

They have some inner criteria which nobody knows how they process. I applied last month for interview this month which doesn’t make sense why would they conduct interview for 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ga2au said:


> I see. I thought before, if your profile was opened, an email will be automatically send to you stating that your application was being reviewed.


Nope
Most applications get finalised without any email to the applicants whatsoever 

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

33157515 said:


> Sometimes the case officer had looked your file but they donâ€™️t update status they just keep it in process they donâ€™️t change received to assessment in progress and in my case they have contacted me and my employer for interview that means somebody is looking at it and still says received.


Do you mind sharing what is your ANZSCO code.?


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Cafe and restaurant manager


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> Hi Mate, I got the same situation as you, I have applied 190 mid Dec last year as well.
> 
> My speculation is applicants lodged during Nov 2019-Jan 2020 are somehow left in a black hole when the COVID restriction first comes into effect. DoHA now would more likely to process all the new applications as that improve their global processing time chart, as it will make it look better (75% 5 month and 90% 6 months). All of our cases have passed that 6-month warning, it would actually make us to the bottom of the processing list (if there is one subjectively chose by CO).
> 
> ...


Weirdly enough, I agree with you. I have been saying that since day one - the processing times are low because they're (possibly) selectively looking at applications from February onwards. Nevermind the THOUSANDS of applications submitted before that.

However - once ours do come into play then processing times will shoot back up (unless they systematically pick 10% of all non 5-6 month applications in which case will stay the same).

Just a theory but I tend to agree with what you said.


----------



## AASK1001 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi, recently heard couple co contact cases about 190 visa including partner relationship verfication, s57 about fake employment record, s57 about fake pcc provided. These applicant also applied on June and get contact within one month or two month. 

Therefore, I believe DHA did process visa application but doesn't grant visa.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

AASK1001 said:


> Hi, recently heard couple co contact cases about 190 visa including partner relationship verfication, s57 about fake employment record, s57 about fake pcc provided. These applicant also applied on June and get contact within one month or two month.
> 
> Therefore, I believe DHA did process visa application but doesn't grant visa.



Most of the case officers in the visa processing area of the DHA if not all of them are unprofessional, judgmental, overthinkers and perform their tasks randomly. The other areas of the department such as global feedback unit, program delivery, business support are the opposite!


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi i am from June as well is that’s why I got contacted because they have doubt on my application they spoke to me around 30 mintues and my employer too but I have everything genuine.


----------



## AASK1001 (Aug 8, 2020)

Another case I can share is 190 visa lodge in Nov 2019 and get co contact about partner relationship interview in May 2020 and then keep status as received.

I am still confused and no idea how dha pickup the applicants to process. 

I guess If dha wants to verify your working experience and they will contact you as soon as possible.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

No, because they're onshore.


----------



## AASK1001 (Aug 8, 2020)

of course. But evan though you are onshore, there are lots of applicants have waited for 10 months since Nov last year and heard nothing


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

33157515 said:


> Hi i am from June as well is that’s why I got contacted because they have doubt on my application they spoke to me around 30 mintues and my employer too but I have everything genuine.


 So you are saying they actually called you to verify your employment...never heard of it before....what did they ask?


----------



## S_SHO (Nov 28, 2016)

33157515 said:


> Cafe and restaurant manager


That was quick contact.. 

IMO they verify some employments if it were used for skill assessment purposes, if you marked that experience as relevant or if you obtained your nomination based on job offer/experience from that place of employment...do you think any of these scenarios apply to you?

cheers


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes my skill assessment has done from this place and that’s what my nomination is based on and I am still working here , do you think it was case officer or somebody else from IMMI office.


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

AASK1001 said:


> Hi, recently heard couple co contact cases about 190 visa including partner relationship verfication, s57 about fake employment record, s57 about fake pcc provided. These applicant also applied on June and get contact within one month or two month.
> 
> Therefore, I believe DHA did process visa application but doesn't grant visa.



Hi, may I know what’s the meaning of Partner Relationship Verification? Does this apply to single applicant as well. I think I saw it somewhere that we can have a single status certificate from the local council in our origin country.
I am a Single applicant. Do you think it will help to process it faster if I get it and attach that doc?
Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Weirdly enough, I agree with you. I have been saying that since day one - the processing times are low because they're (possibly) selectively looking at applications from February onwards. Nevermind the THOUSANDS of applications submitted before that.
> 
> However - once ours do come into play then processing times will shoot back up (unless they systematically pick 10% of all non 5-6 month applications in which case will stay the same).
> 
> Just a theory but I tend to agree with what you said.


Yep, and our only hope is there would be no new quota allocated before Oct, so they will have to process some of their cases, otherwise, as the time goes by those charts won't look good as they are now.

I have tried phoned them twice after my case passes the 6 moth line, the first call went to a rude dude who hangs up on me after hearing my story, the second one was a lady, she was quite annoyed after I refuse to hang up, so she gave me an email to follow up with them. I sent an email, got no human reply, and don't think there will be one.

Then, earlier this month I send feedback through the DoHA complain website, got a reply the same day as there is nothing they can do but wait.

I'm thinking of of going to Ombudsman for the next step.

So much drama


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sydneyaus said:


> Hi, may I know what’s the meaning of Partner Relationship Verification? Does this apply to single applicant as well. I think I saw it somewhere that we can have a single status certificate from the local council in our origin country.
> I am a Single applicant. Do you think it will help to process it faster if I get it and attach that doc?
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


No harm in trying
But don’t expect any results 

Cheers


----------



## AASK1001 (Aug 8, 2020)

The partner relationship verfication is to test the ture relationship between the primary applicant and secondary applicant in a visa application. If you are single, and I dont know why you need to worry about it.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

I tried to call homeaffairs hotline but they were unable help me. I have been waiting for 8 month now. Any one from dec 2019 got granted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

16 months and already tried ombudsmen and no use, again standard answer. 10% processing time and blame outsource agencies for delay on verification.





nohtyp said:


> mfh5001 said:
> 
> 
> > Weirdly enough, I agree with you. I have been saying that since day one - the processing times are low because they're (possibly) selectively looking at applications from February onwards. Nevermind the THOUSANDS of applications submitted before that.
> ...


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

mirand said:


> I tried to call homeaffairs hotline but they were unable help me. I have been waiting for 8 month now. Any one from dec 2019 got granted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Still waiting mate. Reckon it’s not only us. Sending virtual hugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

I got CO contact on mid Feb. He asked to complete a medical S56 form and after that dead silence. Any one have a experince on such situation??? What it will say normally? is it a positive sign or something bad???


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

badscorpian said:


> I got CO contact on mid Feb. He asked to complete a medical S56 form and after that dead silence. Any one have a experince on such situation??? What it will say normally? is it a positive sign or something bad???


Depends on whether you are offshore


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> Depends on whether you are offshore


Offshore


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

badscorpian said:


> nohtyp said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on whether you are offshore
> ...


You visa is delayed due to Covid, they will start the process once the border is reopen


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

mirand said:


> I tried to call homeaffairs hotline but they were unable help me. I have been waiting for 8 month now. Any one from dec 2019 got granted?
> 
> 
> same here , waiting for 8 months , no grant yet


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Rajwinsaini87 said:


> mirand said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to call homeaffairs hotline but they were unable help me. I have been waiting for 8 month now. Any one from dec 2019 got granted?
> ...


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm offshore Physiotherapist and lodged November 2019. I was asked for an updated police check in march 2020 and then not heard anything since. I don't anticipate any progress until the new year unfortunately. 





badscorpian said:


> I got CO contact on mid Feb. He asked to complete a medical S56 form and after that dead silence. Any one have a experince on such situation??? What it will say normally? is it a positive sign or something bad???


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jul 30, 2020)

badscorpian said:


> I got CO contact on mid Feb. He asked to complete a medical S56 form and after that dead silence. Any one have a experince on such situation??? What it will say normally? is it a positive sign or something bad???


Similar situation mate. Got CO contact in March for newborn medicals and been dead quiet ever since. Contacted skilled migration through the embassy here and got a reply saying it's still processing and that I must wait for DHA to respond. I lodged in April 2019 BTW so it's been 16 months give or take. So just been waiting patiently.


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

Waiting without even any CO contact onshore since Dec 19. Am in the ICT category . So got to know from my agent that very bleak chance to get a grant this year with the virus. It’s also getting worse in Victoria and overall there’s a big negative sentiment here in Australia for new migrants. Maybe that’s affecting grants and timelines 



mirand said:


> I tried to call homeaffairs hotline but they were unable help me. I have been waiting for 8 month now. Any one from dec 2019 got granted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

Itsavi said:


> Waiting without even any CO contact onshore since Dec 19. Am in the ICT category . So got to know from my agent that very bleak chance to get a grant this year with the virus. It’s also getting worse in Victoria and overall there’s a big negative sentiment here in Australia for new migrants. Maybe that’s affecting grants and timelines



Hmmm even for us onshore applicants. We originally thought it was majorly those offshore but experiencing the significant delay. And now it seems like a bunch of us onshore are still the waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

As per my agent atleast another 6-12 mnths to get grant and I am already on my 16 mnths. all the hopes is dead.


QUOTE=marzipan;15148418]


Itsavi said:


> Waiting without even any CO contact onshore since Dec 19. Am in the ICT category . So got to know from my agent that very bleak chance to get a grant this year with the virus. It’s also getting worse in Victoria and overall there’s a big negative sentiment here in Australia for new migrants. Maybe that’s affecting grants and timelines



Hmmm even for us onshore applicants. We originally thought it was majorly those offshore but experiencing the significant delay. And now it seems like a bunch of us onshore are still the waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> As per my agent atleast another 6-12 mnths to get grant and I am already on my 16 mnths. all the hopes is dead.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=marzipan;15148418]
> ...


[/QUOTE] don't understand as what's exactly happening.. this is really unfortunate condition for most of us and it's disheartening really.. wish if things get sort out soon and by Oct once new migration levels release and hope we get grants at soonest.. btw, is the message from ur agent trustable.?


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> As per my agent atleast another 6-12 mnths to get grant and I am already on my 16 mnths. all the hopes is dead.
> 
> 
> Do you know what your agent is basing that on? My agent can't give a timeframe.


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Do you know what your agent is basing that on? My agent can't give a timeframe.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Loverboyns said:


> As per my agent atleast another 6-12 mnths to get grant and I am already on my 16 mnths. all the hopes is dead.





irfsim said:


> Do you know what your agent is basing that on? My agent can't give a timeframe.


Any agent that gives a timeframe is purely LYING or trying to instil a false hope


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

I agree. Everything is plain guesswork at the moment. If the Australian government have no idea, then agents definitely don't know.

However, if you had to guess when border restrictions and visa processing will change for skilled migrants, then there is a few things in the past few weeks which may give us some idea.

- The AU fiscal update suggested that the 1st January would be the start of reopening borders. 
- Scott Morrison today stated that he is hoping for border restrictions to be gone by Christmas but that it is more likely to be in the new year.
- Quantas have planned for international flights to restart on the 1st March 2021.
- The NZ prime minister yesterday stated that she will restart offshore skilled migrant processing imminently. This is before the planned border reopening. Obviously this is a different country but Australia and NZ have attempted similar tactics in there Covid response (NZ fairing somewhat better).

So if I had to guess based off that, I would imagine processing will ramp up November-January and we could be arriving in Australia in early 2021.



fugitive_4u said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > As per my agent atleast another 6-12 mnths to get grant and I am already on my 16 mnths. all the hopes is dead.
> ...


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Any agent that gives a timeframe is purely LYING or trying to instil a false hope


Now aren't you being a little dramatic? They're giving a professional opinion based on knowledge and insight of the opinion. They're not making a statement of fact or a pronouncement.

They may ultimately be proven incorrect, but that doesn't mean it's a lie. Is it an intentionally false statement or deception? Highly unlikely.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

evanb said:


> Now aren't you being a little dramatic? They're giving a professional opinion based on knowledge and insight of the opinion. They're not making a statement of fact or a pronouncement.
> 
> They may ultimately be proven incorrect, but that doesn't mean it's a lie. Is it an intentionally false statement or deception? Highly unlikely.


Professional opinion based on what knowledge? Each case is different and what merits are weighed is anyone's guess. Agents are making a pronouncement when they give a range and that's exactly what happened with the guy who posted that question, hence my answer to him.

If you caught me based on the english used, i.e lying vs deception, fair enough, I'll give you that. But my stand remains that anyone who says your visa decision will be made in xyz months, is just blabbering nonsense. 

Been long enough on this forum to see some visa's granted in days and some after more than 2 years, for reasons unknown.


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Professional opinion based on what knowledge? Each case is different and what merits are weighed is anyone's guess. Agents are making a pronouncement when they give a range and that's exactly what happened with the guy who posted that question, hence my answer to him.
> 
> If you caught me based on the english used, i.e lying vs deception, fair enough, I'll give you that. But my stand remains that anyone who says your visa decision will be made in xyz months, is just blabbering nonsense.
> 
> Been long enough on this forum to see some visa's granted in days and some after more than 2 years, for reasons unknown.


To use your words, most opinions are blabbering nonsense, however, they are not lies. The difference between them are not opaque as you might suggest they are.

It's fair to critique agents for creating false hope through unnecessary optimism, but hyperbolistically accusing them of lying is casting aspersions that are unnecessary, and quite frankly deleterious.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

evanb said:


> To use your words, most opinions are blabbering nonsense, however, they are not lies. The difference between them are not opaque as you might suggest they are.
> 
> It's fair to critique agents for creating false hope through unnecessary optimism, but hyperbolistically accusing them of lying is casting aspersions that are unnecessary, and quite frankly deleterious.


What is your rant about mate? Didn't I concede about the english used? Or are you an agent yourself?

If you are, then let me ask you this question. When DHA themselves don't give any timeline on 10% of applications, who gives the right to agents to boldly claim 6-12 months time-frame? You may consider opinions as blabbering nonsense, but I for once have not seen anyone committing to anybody on visa grant timelines in this forum. And mind you, none who give their opinion here are registered MARA agents. If a novice can stay away from opining on timelines, an agent, who should know it all, instils a false sense, what do you call that?

Yes, many agents don't commit and are honest, but the small percentage who do, are lying to their clients IMHO, just like the guy who posted the question.

Now if you still want to rant about choice of words, read my response carefully



> *Any* agent that gives a timeframe is purely _LYING _*or* _trying to instil a false hope_.


I rest my case..!


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> What is your rant about mate? Didn't I concede about the english used? Or are you an agent yourself?
> 
> If you are, then let me ask you this question. When DHA themselves don't give any timeline on 10% of applications, who gives the right to agents to boldly claim 6-12 months time-frame? You may consider opinions as blabbering nonsense, but I for once have not seen anyone committing to anybody on visa grant timelines in this forum. And mind you, none who give their opinion here are registered MARA agents. If a novice can stay away from opining on timelines, an agent, who should know it all, instils a false sense, what do you call that?
> 
> ...


No, I'm not an agent. Yes, I read your response carefully, it was your emphasis, not mine. Your subsequent response contradicts your prior statement.

Also, "deception" doesn't mean what you think it means.

Functionally, DHA are a ****show in terms of transparency. We all know that. MARA agents shouldn't be the target of our ire.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Atm even I am not sure. But today he asked me to get my new copy of AFP ready and be ready for another medical if needed. He didn't clear me but may be he had a CO contact or some kind of information on my case as he know as well I can see my file and I haven't seen any changes.




Ksvr said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > As per my agent atleast another 6-12 mnths to get grant and I am already on my 16 mnths. all the hopes is dead.
> ...


 don't understand as what's exactly happening.. this is really unfortunate condition for most of us and it's disheartening really.. wish if things get sort out soon and by Oct once new migration levels release and hope we get grants at soonest.. btw, is the message from ur agent trustable.?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

190 nsw
Onshore
Chef
20 months and still counting .....
Lodged on 18th on dec 2018


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Not as bad a some but still somewhat frustrated.

QLD 190
Onshore
Information Professional
Lodged December 2019 (8 months)

No CO contact, still in received status

Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> 190 nsw
> Onshore
> Chef
> 20 months and still counting .....
> Lodged on 18th on dec 2018


Invite local DHA senior staff to sample your cooking

Cheers


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all, 

Please see the update below on SA 190 provided today morning-


“Communication from Immigration SA


The Government of South Australia has been advised of a limited number of interim allocation places for the State’s General Skilled and Business Migration Program for 2020/21, which will be prioritised to support South Australia’s economic and public health recovery. 

The full nomination allocations for 2020/21 will be determined later in the year as part of the 2020/21 Budget process.

Given the limited number of available nominations, South Australia’s program requirements and application processes for the General Skilled and Business Programs are currently being finalised, with a view to applications being open in late August 2020.

Based on direction from the Department of Home Affairs, applications will be prioritised according to:

1. High quality applications within the Business Innovation and Investment Program, with those who have already lodged an ‘Intention to Apply’ given priority consideration.

2. Applicants critical to supporting South Australia’s response to the COVID19 pandemic, including individuals providing critical or specialist medical services, critical skills required to maintain the supply of essential goods and services; or delivering services in sectors critical to Australia’s economic recovery.

3. Early consideration to onshore applicants that satisfy the above criteria.

Further guidance will be available on the website next week.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

yes, i applied in dec 19 but i got immi assessment commence in march and after that completely silent.. my agent said there is possibility after september...but cant give surity..


----------



## Rajwinsaini87 (Jul 17, 2018)

after september not all but only few business can claim job keeper and job seeker payments , so there are chances they will start giving grants after september, hope for the best,,,


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Just saw the News: the one of COVID - 19 vaccine from Russia is available now.
Hopefully, more and more Vaccine is ready for all of us, then we can enjoy the breeze and sunshine like before.


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi All,

Saw message posted by SA about SA. I applied 190 in may 2020 (victoria). Is their any similar possibility of getting visa to people who already lodged for it or is it just for SA? Any hopes that I should be kept?

Thanks


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Reposting due to grammatical errors.

Hi All,
Saw message posted by SA about priority visa grants for already applied or interested. I applied 190 in may 2020 (victoria). Is their any similar possibility of getting visa to people who already lodged for it or is it just for SA? Any hopes ?

Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

vaishali17 said:


> Reposting due to grammatical errors.
> 
> Hi All,
> Saw message posted by SA about priority visa grants for already applied or interested. I applied 190 in may 2020 (victoria). Is their any similar possibility of getting visa to people who already lodged for it or is it just for SA? Any hopes ?
> ...


SA as a State have no say in visa grants. As all visa processing and grants depends solely on Department of Home Affairs. What SA indicated is *EOI* applications will be prioritised as per high quality applications within the Business Innovation and Investment Program, with those who have already lodged an ‘Intention to Apply’ given priority consideration. States/Territories cannot expedite a visa grant.


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanku fot the reply!! Can anyone do anything to understand how much time it takes? Some common petition will help?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

vaishali17 said:


> Thanku fot the reply!! Can anyone do anything to understand how much time it takes? Some common petition will help?


Nothing can be done as such decisions are taken based on data around political, economic and other factors prevailing at that time. Since the process is not transparent, applicants can only hope that it all starts to sail smooth one day, very soon. 

Covid situation is not helping at all currently.

All the best..!


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> vaishali17 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanku fot the reply!! Can anyone do anything to understand how much time it takes? Some common petition will help?
> ...


 yes, unfortunately it's very worst situation every individual facing.. and hope by Oct 6th when new FY release we hope to get things start moving... so far offshore is almost halted since Mar 2020, except very small number of grants.. i think onshore is moving pretty fast as we see grants in few days to within couple of months after lodgement..


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Guys, I've sent an issue (not status update) to skilled.support. How long does it take to receive a response from them?


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

Ksvr said:


> yes, unfortunately it's very worst situation every individual facing.. and hope by Oct 6th when new FY release we hope to get things start moving... so far offshore is almost halted since Mar 2020, except very small number of grants.. i think onshore is moving pretty fast as we see grants in few days to within couple of months after lodgement..


Not really. Onshore grants are prioritized for health sector-related occupations. Applicants in other areas also seem to be in halt at the moment. There are users in this forum who are onshore and waiting since 2019.


----------



## S_SHO (Nov 28, 2016)

And to add to the frustration and uncertainty (like it has been discussed earlier), some onshore applicants have been waiting since forever with no end in sight. 
Anyway, not that it affects the grants whatsoever, new occupational ceilings for 189/491 were released. Although on their own they can be a bit misleading, but seeing how teachers, engineers, Trades and IT professionals got the jump could be an indication of what occupations they might prioritize in their new quota year. Just a speculation...


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> Guys, I've sent an issue (not status update) to skilled.support. How long does it take to receive a response from them?


Depends on what you have written, I sent one through 2 months ago, never got a reply


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

2 working days with the standard answer.




Hamadeh said:


> Guys, I've sent an issue (not status update) to skilled.support. How long does it take to receive a response from them?


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

The info is clear from the PMs message during the beginning of Covid issues.. 

Things will be back to normal only after a Vaccine or disappear of Virus by itself,,,


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> The info is clear from the PMs message during the beginning of Covid issues..
> 
> Things will be back to normal only after a Vaccine or disappear of Virus by itself,,,



Not Sputnik V please no! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> Ksvr said:
> 
> 
> > yes, unfortunately it's very worst situation every individual facing.. and hope by Oct 6th when new FY release we hope to get things start moving... so far offshore is almost halted since Mar 2020, except very small number of grants.. i think onshore is moving pretty fast as we see grants in few days to within couple of months after lodgement..
> ...


 ok.. might be, but atleast I saw some applications are moving for onshore as per immitracker. But atleast if they could clearly inform what's happening on lodged applications, and when can we expect some outcome on them. It's really making most of us frustrated and little disappointed with waiting so long without any update.. but what about the FY planning in Oct. Can we expect some positive vibes or info based on it..


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

Ksvr said:


> ok.. might be, but atleast I saw some applications are moving for onshore as per immitracker. But atleast if they could clearly inform what's happening on lodged applications, and when can we expect some outcome on them. It's really making most of us frustrated and little disappointed with waiting so long without any update.. but what about the FY planning in Oct. Can we expect some positive vibes or info based on it..


Some data already has been released. In short, after March 2020 the number of grants, particularly for 190, decreased dramatically, down to dozens each month. My guess visa officers also were ordered to stay home. Taking into consideration the number of applications being processed - around 8 thousand(?), I would assume no grants till the situation with the virus becomes stable.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jul 30, 2020)

Due to these delays I presume that many of the lodged visa applications medicals and pcc will expire. So what happens when these start getting processed again?

I hope that they take this into consideration and not ask for everyone to redo these.

Anyone had an expired medical or pcc and still got their visa granted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shadowdancer said:


> Due to these delays I presume that many of the lodged visa applications medicals and pcc will expire. So what happens when these start getting processed again?
> 
> I hope that they take this into consideration and not ask for everyone to redo these.
> 
> Anyone had an expired medical or pcc and still got their visa granted?


Even pre covid, hundreds of applicants were not asked to redo Medicals and pcc after expiry
It is totally the prerogative of the CO to ask or not

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Shadowdancer said:
> 
> 
> > Due to these delays I presume that many of the lodged visa applications medicals and pcc will expire. So what happens when these start getting processed again?
> ...


 but atleast we wish they give some common exemption for all those lodged applications on those expiry of PCC and medicals.. and give those grants sooner.. don't know when exactly they plan to process applications... it's almost since Mar 2020, didn't hear much about visa grants for offshore.. lets hope for the best.. fingers crossed..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> but atleast we wish they give some common exemption for all those lodged applications on those expiry of PCC and medicals.. and give those grants sooner.. don't know when exactly they plan to process applications... it's almost since Mar 2020, didn't hear much about visa grants for offshore.. lets hope for the best.. fingers crossed..


DHA is a money spinning department
Don’t expect any general relaxation which saves money for applicants 
World over all countries gave free visa extensions to people stuck onshore due to covid
Australia fleeced everyone in first charging for relaxation of no further stay, then fresh visa application fees and then medicals
It came to thousands of dollars for every family 

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Australia fleeced everyone in first charging for relaxation of no further stay, then fresh visa application fees and then medicals


No further Stay waiver is not charged. It's a simple email requesting the same and processed by DHA.


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi all, i just have question if anyone can help 😞 
I have logged my 190 tasmania visa on 15/1/2019 and waiting til 23/3/2020 ( after so many email sent to GFU) i received S57 letter due to my previous agent submit the wrong date of english test and i have found an agent to explain my case with evidences submitted. Now , im still waiting for the reply , almost 2 years waiting for visa . Is any one can recom what step i need to do instead of waiting? I have sent one suggestion GFU and got reply was thank you , the case pass to relevant business area. Is there any email i could send to ask about my visa? 
Thank you 😊


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

thib said:


> Hi all, i just have question if anyone can help 😞
> I have logged my 190 tasmania visa on 15/1/2019 and waiting til 23/3/2020 ( after so many email sent to GFU) i received S57 letter due to my previous agent submit the wrong date of english test and i have found an agent to explain my case with evidences submitted. Now , im still waiting for the reply , almost 2 years waiting for visa . Is any one can recom what step i need to do instead of waiting? I have sent one suggestion GFU and got reply was thank you , the case pass to relevant business area. Is there any email i could send to ask about my visa?
> Thank you 😊


Have you try to call them? If you are onshore, try to call or email.

[email protected] <--- This one is for 190 visa. But use your word carefully, and they might still not reply. 

The last try would be submitting a federal Ombudsman, with your GFU Reference number. https://www.ombudsman.gov.au/
The result may vary, but it never hurts to try. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

thib said:


> Hi all, i just have question if anyone can help 😞
> I have logged my 190 tasmania visa on 15/1/2019 and waiting til 23/3/2020 ( after so many email sent to GFU) i received S57 letter due to my previous agent submit the wrong date of english test and i have found an agent to explain my case with evidences submitted. Now , im still waiting for the reply , almost 2 years waiting for visa . Is any one can recom what step i need to do instead of waiting? I have sent one suggestion GFU and got reply was thank you , the case pass to relevant business area. Is there any email i could send to ask about my visa?
> Thank you 😊


There is no email address where they would respond with your application status. You could try the same method you did or even email [email protected], but you will not be told about your application status


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Global processing time for 190 has just updated 

75% 5 months
90% 8 months (previously 6 months)


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

thib said:


> Hi all, i just have question if anyone can help 😞
> I have logged my 190 tasmania visa on 15/1/2019 and waiting til 23/3/2020 ( after so many email sent to GFU) i received S57 letter due to my previous agent submit the wrong date of english test and i have found an agent to explain my case with evidences submitted. Now , im still waiting for the reply , almost 2 years waiting for visa . Is any one can recom what step i need to do instead of waiting? I have sent one suggestion GFU and got reply was thank you , the case pass to relevant business area. Is there any email i could send to ask about my visa?
> Thank you 😊


When did you receive a response telling you that the case has been referred to the relevant business area?


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks everyone gave me advices 

i sent the reply back for immi and upload everything on 20/4/2020 then i sent to GFU on june and received email on 1/7/2020. normally they will rep like 15 business days then GFU reference number but this time only like this

The Department of Home Affairs has received your feedback on 29 June 2020. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
Your suggestion has been referred to the relevant business area for their information. We appreciate the time you have taken to provide feedback.

thank you , i have asked my agent help me to send email to immigration or GFU but he resufe to do it  so that why im thinking do my own like before ( sent emails for asking letter police check , GFU .. )


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

nohtyp said:


> Have you try to call them? If you are onshore, try to call or email.
> 
> [email protected] <--- This one is for 190 visa. But use your word carefully, and they might still not reply.
> 
> ...


i known that so that why i asked my agent if he can help me send out but he resufed to do it and just ask me wait and wait  i have problems with 2 previous agents and cant find them anymore so i find the new one but this time also look like the same


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi,

If they are all mara registered and your case is valid and you have paid them, then you can report them. 

Make sure you have proof of all communication etc.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

thib said:


> Thanks everyone gave me advices
> 
> i sent the reply back for immi and upload everything on 20/4/2020 then i sent to GFU on june and received email on 1/7/2020. normally they will rep like 15 business days then GFU reference number but this time only like this
> 
> ...


You're likely to receive a response from an officer called Peter over the next couple of weeks. If you won't, don't waste your time lodging feedbacks again and again. I assume you're offshore, right?


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> thib said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone gave me advices
> ...


Im onshore 😞 i will try to email but i just worry my words not good eough to present carefully of my case. I have logged feedback as suggestion not complaint


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

It doesn't matter the name. Btw, you may also receive a contact or direct decision on your app since you're an onshore applicant from your CO. Suit yourself!


----------



## shanaya3 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello Everone,

Wanted to know your thoughts on the statement passed by someone I know. 
As there is a delay in getting the PR, everyone has their expert comments on the situation. So I was talking to someone the other day and he told me I am not getting my PR because my account doesn’t have enough money like we showed when we filed for the PR. The thing was that we transferred most of it in India so we could get some returns.

What are your thoughts on it? Is it possible for DHA to know our bank status or is it possible to track the money we have in our accounts? He mentioned it because it was told to him by his agent offshore when he filed for his PR.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

shanaya3 said:


> Hello Everone,
> 
> Wanted to know your thoughts on the statement passed by someone I know.
> As there is a delay in getting the PR, everyone has their expert comments on the situation. So I was talking to someone the other day and he told me I am not getting my PR because my account doesn’t have enough money like we showed when we filed for the PR. The thing was that we transferred most of it in India so we could get some returns.
> ...


That is incorrect. DHA may or may not have means to get your bank account details in Australia, but certainly they cannot if you are offshore. Also, you are not asked to prove your financial worth anyways during your visa application.

So, what the agent said, doesn't make any sense for PR visas.


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

I find this highly unlikely. It's illegal for them to check your bank account unless you give them permission. The only way they can do this without your permission is if they suspect fraud, in which case they would have to request a subpoena to view your accounts.



shanaya3 said:


> Hello Everone,
> 
> Wanted to know your thoughts on the statement passed by someone I know.
> As there is a delay in getting the PR, everyone has their expert comments on the situation. So I was talking to someone the other day and he told me I am not getting my PR because my account doesn’t have enough money like we showed when we filed for the PR. The thing was that we transferred most of it in India so we could get some returns.
> ...


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

190 statistics: Primary & Secondary Applicants

Total visa applications on-hand: 13,095 as at 30/06/2020

Total number of visa grants in July 2020: 346 (More than 90% of grants to Medical Occupations)

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200701512-document-released.PDF


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Aussie dreamz said:


> 190 statistics: Primary & Secondary Applicants
> 
> Total visa applications on-hand: 13,095 as at 30/06/2020
> 
> ...



Mixed? off & onshore?


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Further update on SA 190 and other visa class as provided today- 


Communication from Immigration SA


The Commonwealth Department of Home Affairs has provided a limited number of skilled and business visa nomination places to the Government of South Australia up until the Federal Budget is delivered on 6 October 2020.

Skilled migration

The state’s allocation of interim 491 and 190 visa nominations are intended to support and prioritise South Australia’s economic recovery and public health response. Prospective applicants will be able to lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) through the Department of Home Affairs SkillSelect system.

An invitation to submit an online application for state-nomination will be sent to prospective applicants with EOIs that meet Commonwealth and South Australian priorities. The Government of South Australia will publish state nomination requirements on 27 August 2020. 

From 31 August, South Australia will commence reviewing EOIs and sending invitations to submit an online application. 

Business migration

The state’s allocation of interim 188 and 132 visa nominations are intended to support the outcomes of its Business Innovation & Investment Program:

High quality business owners and entrepreneurs have created genuine and sustainable business opportunities in South Australia that benefits the State’s economy, local businesses and the workforce.

The Government of South Australia will publish state nomination requirements on 27 August 2020. 

From 7 September, South Australia will commence reviewing Intention to Apply submissions and sending invitations to submit an online application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi guys do u know what number does the department call from ? I just received a missed call but this number is disconnected when I call back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

mirand said:


> Hi guys do u know what number does the department call from ? I just received a missed call but this number is disconnected when I call back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got one as well, 02 8968 something, when I call back its disconnected...


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

There is alot of scam going around pretending to be department as well. So, just be careful as they won't be calling you. If they need anything they will email the id you provided in you application as your primary mailing address or your agent or lawyer address.



mirand said:


> Hi guys do u know what number does the department call from ? I just received a missed call but this number is disconnected when I call back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





nohtyp said:


> mirand said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys do u know what number does the department call from ? I just received a missed call but this number is disconnected when I call back
> ...


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

*Points matter?*

Hi Friends,

Does the point count for 190 applications matter after lodging the application, like files with high points getting precedence Or is it only until the Invitation?

And lastly among all the anxiety, do all applicants who have no issues with their file, eventually receive a grant (regardless of the wait time)?

Best Regards


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Point doesn’t matter once you have filed the visa- clarity of documents and correctness will take precedent.

Most of the cases are delayed due to document related aspects and complexities related to each case and individual application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi all.

Can I get some advice please.

If I'm applying for a 190 visa onshore and then return to my home country whilst the application is processing, would they consider me an onshore or offshore applicant? Even if I was onshore when I submitted the visa?

Thanks in advance


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

irfsim said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Can I get some advice please.
> 
> ...


i believe what matters is when they approve your application with an ITA, if you are off the country during the approval, then you are "offshore", and vice-versa.

all the best!


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Is 190 already being processed nowadays? or is it still 189? no news as far as i have checked...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

irfsim said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Can I get some advice please.
> 
> ...


Processing may continue, but you will not be granted a visa when you are offshore. DHA *may* give you an option to travel back when they are about to decide and if you can't comply it *may* even have adverse effect on your visa outcome. Better consult MARA agent if you indeed have to travel.

Also, do remember you need BVB to travel back in, if you are on BVA


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

Apparently 346 visas from the 190 stream were granted in the month of July. 
- 339 were onshore 
- 7 were offshore. 

The professions of the 7 offshore visas that were granted were as follows; 
Sonographer, Occupational Therapist, Civil Engineer, Community Worker, Nurse (Emergency) and Nurse (Registered).

So yes they are granting but in very low numbers. 



baiken said:


> Is 190 already being processed nowadays? or is it still 189? no news as far as i have checked...


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> As per my agent atleast another 6-12 mnths to get grant and I am already on my 16 mnths. all the hopes is dead.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=marzipan;15148418]
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Mathewpeter said:


> Apparently 346 visas from the 190 stream were granted in the month of July.
> - 339 were onshore
> - 7 were offshore.
> 
> ...



It's not looking likely that I'll be granted this year 😔


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Processing may continue, but you will not be granted a visa when you are offshore. DHA *may* give you an option to travel back when they are about to decide and if you can't comply it *may* even have adverse effect on your visa outcome. Better consult MARA agent if you indeed have to travel.
> 
> Also, do remember you need BVB to travel back in, if you are on BVA


Is it so?

I've never heard about this. 

Are we allowed to come back to Australia in this pandemic situation with BVB?

Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Mathewpeter said:


> Apparently 346 visas from the 190 stream were granted in the month of July.
> - 339 were onshore
> - 7 were offshore.
> 
> ...


Hey, how do you know that 7 were offshore since it wasn't mentioned in that FOI. Any leads?


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

I went through all the FOI's of the last 3 weeks on the home affairs website. There is 7 FOIs that have been requested relating to 190 visas.



negi said:


> Mathewpeter said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently 346 visas from the 190 stream were granted in the month of July.
> ...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kuta said:


> Is it so?
> 
> I've never heard about this.
> 
> ...


The question had nothing to do with pandemic  I just reminded OP who had applied for 190 and wanted to travel out. So if he had a BVA, then BVB would be needed to return back.

About your question, if your bridging visa has work rights and you are on a job here, you may be able to claim exemption to travel, I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> The question had nothing to do with pandemic  I just reminded OP who had applied for 190 and wanted to travel out. So if he had a BVA, then BVB would be needed to return back.
> 
> 
> 
> About your question, if your bridging visa has work rights and you are on a job here, you may be able to claim exemption to travel, I'm not 100% sure.


Got it, thanks!

Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Mathewpeter said:


> I went through all the FOI's of the last 3 weeks on the home affairs website. There is 7 FOIs that have been requested relating to 190 visas.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Interim allocations for critical care occupations: Tasmania also released today, ACT already released and SA expected day after tomorrow. Seems no hope for offshore invites till Oct 6 at least as of now.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,I am sure there is nothing we can do because of the Pandemic. But, any offshore applicants in 2613 categories who recently received a grant. My application was lodged in July 2019, Medicals submitted Dec 2019. Since then its been super quiet. 190 timelines are shown as 6 to 8 months. Can I / should I contact the CO or just wait.. 
Shouldn't we have to go to medicals again if its past 1 year..


----------



## garfield_1987 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi RSM, would it be possible to be added to the 190 watsapp group


----------



## garfield_1987 (Aug 26, 2020)

Rsm_2681 said:


> One of the 190 Whatsapp groups that I am a part of


Is it possible to be added to the 190 watsapp groups.

Cheers


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

*Alive*



Crocs said:


> I was onshore, but had to travel overseas and now I am locked out of Australia. Damage!


Same here. I have applied in May 2019. Its been a very long time and I am stuck in India since March 2020. 
When did you apply ?


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

*Alive*

Hi guys, 

Do you have idea what going on. I have applied for 190 visa in May 2019, its well over 15 months of wait and there is no outcome still. I have not received any update since then.My Application is still in "Received" status. I have applied onshore, came overseas in feb 2020 on BVB and now i am stuck here in endless waiting. 

Anyone who has got a grant recently ?


----------



## Vwait.log (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi all,
I just want to ask if there is anything that an agent can do to follow up.
I am an onshore nurse waiting for a grant and its been a while. What are the ways that we can follow up?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vwait.log said:


> Hi all,
> I just want to ask if there is anything that an agent can do to follow up.
> I am an onshore nurse waiting for a grant and its been a while. What are the ways that we can follow up?


It’s surprising that a nurse grant is being delayed
I am sure your agent doesn’t need lessons from members here in how to chase up the department 

Cheers


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Alive said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you have idea what going on. I have applied for 190 visa in May 2019, its well over 15 months of wait and there is no outcome still. I have not received any update since then.My Application is still in "Received" status. I have applied onshore, came overseas in feb 2020 on BVB and now i am stuck here in endless waiting.
> 
> Anyone who has got a grant recently ?


Do you know if your application will still count as 'onshore' now?


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

I dont have any Idea man.


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

irfsim said:


> Do you know if your application will still count as 'onshore' now?


I dont have any idea man.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Alive said:


> I dont have any idea man.


Yes, it will still be counted as an onshore visa and you need to be onshore for you to get a grant. Since you have BVB, better make travel arrangements to return back.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Vwait.log said:


> Hi all,
> I just want to ask if there is anything that an agent can do to follow up.
> I am an onshore nurse waiting for a grant and its been a while. What are the ways that we can follow up?


Hey!

May I know when did you lodged your Visa and which RN code?

I'm also a RN (254415) but offshore and lodged in March, 2020.


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, it will still be counted as an onshore visa and you need to be onshore for you to get a grant. Since you have BVB, better make travel arrangements to return back.


My Bvb has been expired since. What should I do now ? 
.
Immigration said i have to wait for the 190 visa to come through.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Guys if I complete a phd in Victoria will i stand a chance for either 491 pr 190 in the coming years?


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Alive said:


> My Bvb has been expired since. What should I do now ?
> .
> Immigration said i have to wait for the 190 visa to come through.


Then you have to wait.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, it will still be counted as an onshore visa and you need to be onshore for you to get a grant. Since you have BVB, better make travel arrangements to return back.


Just curious if this is a new thing, where if you apply for a 190 onshore you need to be onshore for it to be granted?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just curious if this is a new thing, where if you apply for a 190 onshore you need to be onshore for it to be granted?


Isn't that the norm for all onshore visa applications that the applicant needs to be onshore during the grant?


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Important update from SA - please see attached.

Primarily looks like SA state nomination is following a high skilled only pattern- stressing more on specificity and individuals who have been in SA.

This is interesting document released by SA immi- and change in focus on whom they want is visible. Looks like these are going to be new normal.


View attachment South_Australian_Interim_State_Nomination_Requirements.pdf



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Isn't that the norm for all onshore visa applications that the applicant needs to be onshore during the grant?


Absolutely not
You were allowed to travel while your application was being processed
You just had to keep the CO informed so that the IED could be given in the grant letter

Cheers


----------



## curvysquid (Aug 19, 2020)

Himadri said:


> Important update from SA - please see attached.
> 
> Primarily looks like SA state nomination is following a high skilled only pattern- stressing more on specificity and individuals who have been in SA.
> 
> ...


These are only the interim allocations for critical sectors until the October list becomes available.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey!
> 
> May I know when did you lodged your Visa and which RN code?
> 
> I'm also a RN (254415) but offshore and lodged in March, 2020.


You shall apply for exemption, prove that you have the critical skills that Australian need during the pandemic. 

Then, come to Australia.

And your visa will be granted within a month (1 week for most cases) after you landed.

But yes, you need to pay the guarantee fee (~$3,000 for single)


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

curvysquid said:


> These are only the interim allocations for critical sectors until the October list becomes available.



Yes- it’s mentioned in the document.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Is there anyway agent can require the department to expedite the application? Waiting for 8 month now. Any grant recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mirand said:


> Is there anyway agent can require the department to expedite the application? Waiting for 8 month now. Any grant recently?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other then healthcare care related codes, very few grants being given
You can ask your agent to send a reminder, but it will have no effect

Cheers


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

NSW Business and Skilled Migration Update
NSW has been provided a limited number of interim nomination places for the 2020–21 financial year.
Because our nomination places are limited, we have made some temporary adjustments to our application process. These adjustments will be reviewed if more nomination places are provided to us later in the financial year.
Business and investor visas
We will nominate potential business and investor applicants by invitation only.
To be considered for NSW nomination for the subclass 188 visa, ensure you have a valid EOI in SkillSelect selecting 'NSW' as your preferred state.
Skilled visas 
Invitation rounds will commence shortly for subclass 190 visa nomination. In line with Home Affairs' direction, we will only invite applicants in selected health, ICT and engineering occupations, and who currently reside in NSW. 
Please visit our subclass 190 visa website for information about eligibility for NSW nomination. 
All on-hand subclass 491 visa applicants will be advised of their outcomes by email shortly. 
For all visa subclasses, you do not need to submit a new EOI in SkillSelect if your current EOI is valid. 

*Above message posted by Iscah on Facebook*

Does it mean NSW will give GRANTS to only healthcare related occupations?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ssiddu said:


> NSW Business and Skilled Migration Update
> NSW has been provided a limited number of interim nomination places for the 2020–21 financial year.
> Because our nomination places are limited, we have made some temporary adjustments to our application process. These adjustments will be reviewed if more nomination places are provided to us later in the financial year.
> Business and investor visas
> ...


Thats not what it says. It means only onshore applicants from Healthcare, ICT and engineering will be invited. Again, it says, "selected", which means some job codes within these three.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> You shall apply for exemption, prove that you have the critical skills that Australian need during the pandemic.
> 
> Then, come to Australia.
> 
> ...


Hey!

As per the info on DHA website, it states that "To complete a travel exemption request you should already hold a visa and you should provide information and documents to support your request". Also, as you said "_your visa will be granted within a month (1 week for most cases) after you landed"_, how can they grant a visa after I land? Won't I need a valid visa prior travelling?

And I believe that exemption is for temporary "*visa holders*" providing/involved in critical care skills. Since, I have applied for a Permanent Visa (190), am I eligible? Because if I'm granted a visa (sooner orlater), I anyway don't need an exemption to travel since I will be a PR. Do you know anyone who has followed the same pathway? Any leads?

Thanks!


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

So here's the FOI Analysis that I had requested and got today after almost a month and it offers an interesting analysis for both 190 & 189 _ 

1)	Backlog of 190 Pending Applications Ageing from 6 - 24 months + (Offshore Vs Onshore) – Total 6.7K applications backlog and further for 12 months+ pending – 660 are Onshore and staggering 1200+ applications are offshore – ie total 1800 applications are pending for more than 12 months ie 27% of the TOTAL BACKLOG.

2)	582 Grants given still in July 20 for 190 out of which 44 were offshore - majorly health occupations but also some Engineering roles are there as well. Avg no of grants till March was around 1800 / month.

3)	Interestingly , out of all offshore grants given this year , majority of them have been from India and this is till July’20 as well inspite of all current odds.


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Rsm_2681 said:


> So here's the FOI Analysis that I had requested and got today after almost a month and it offers an interesting analysis for both 190 & 189 _
> 
> 1)	Backlog of 190 Pending Applications Ageing from 6 - 24 months + (Offshore Vs Onshore) – Total 6.7K applications backlog and further for 12 months+ pending – 660 are Onshore and staggering 1200+ applications are offshore – ie total 1800 applications are pending for more than 12 months ie 27% of the TOTAL BACKLOG.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, Indian will take over Australia.:clap2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rsm_2681 said:


> So here's the FOI Analysis that I had requested and got today after almost a month and it offers an interesting analysis for both 190 & 189 _
> 
> 1)	Backlog of 190 Pending Applications Ageing from 6 - 24 months + (Offshore Vs Onshore) – Total 6.7K applications backlog and further for 12 months+ pending – 660 are Onshore and staggering 1200+ applications are offshore – ie total 1800 applications are pending for more than 12 months ie 27% of the TOTAL BACKLOG.
> 
> ...


3. Nothing surprising 
Indians and Chinese used to make a bulk of the grants in the skilled sector 
Due to the tension with the Chinese, their grants are being delayed so Indians are getting disproportionately high grants 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Isn't that the norm for all onshore visa applications that the applicant needs to be onshore during the grant?


No not for 190:

"You can be in or outside Australia when we decide your visa application but not in immigration clearance. We will let you know our decision in writing." 

Source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#HowTo

For some other visa types though there are requirements around where you have to be when you apply and when it is granted, e.g. subclass 309 (offshore when applying and offshore when granted).


----------



## Daddarren (Aug 4, 2020)

Rsm_2681 said:


> So here's the FOI Analysis that I had requested and got today after almost a month and it offers an interesting analysis for both 190 & 189 _
> 
> 1)	Backlog of 190 Pending Applications Ageing from 6 - 24 months + (Offshore Vs Onshore) – Total 6.7K applications backlog and further for 12 months+ pending – 660 are Onshore and staggering 1200+ applications are offshore – ie total 1800 applications are pending for more than 12 months ie 27% of the TOTAL BACKLOG.
> 
> ...


This is very comprehensive, thank you very much for sharing the information.


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

NB said:


> 3. Nothing surprising
> Indians and Chinese used to make a bulk of the grants in the skilled sector
> Due to the tension with the Chinese, their grants are being delayed so Indians are getting disproportionately high grants
> 
> Cheers


Ya I know , however , inspite of having one of the highest infections rate in the world if still India is at the top of getting most grants , then yes this is a notable point.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Rsm_2681 said:


> So here's the FOI Analysis that I had requested and got today after almost a month and it offers an interesting analysis for both 190 & 189 _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very useful!

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Rsm_2681 said:


> Ya I know , however , inspite of having one of the highest infections rate in the world if still India is at the top of getting most grants , then yes this is a notable point.


Yep. That means they aren't making the criteria of 'being from high infection rate country' take a toll on the merit system, which is good news.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Architect Joe said:


> Yep. That means they aren't making the criteria of 'being from high infection rate country' take a toll on the merit system, which is good news.


No matter which country you are coming from, you have a compulsory quarantine 
So high infections doesn’t bother DHA

Cheers


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

emios88 said:


> Guys if I complete a phd in Victoria will i stand a chance for either 491 pr 190 in the coming years?


There is a graduate pathway to get 190. 
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...d-assessment/international-graduate-pathways#

Not sure how it will go in future though.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lightningThunder said:


> There is a graduate pathway to get 190.
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...d-assessment/international-graduate-pathways#
> 
> Not sure how it will go in future though.


That pathway only enables you to apply
It doesn’t guarantee a sponsorship 
VIC is notorious for rejecting applications 

Cheers


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

Delayed Partner Visa motion was raised by an opposition MP yesterday in their parliament...ray of hope may be for things to move ....


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

darock17 said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> *"Take it or leave it or withdraw application and go where you came from."*- Highly insensitive comment, but not a surprising one. It's like telling people: _"If you can't handle the extreme mental pressure, why don't you just give up, because we are not going to change the system to treat people with respect and compassion, so clearly the only options you have is either keep quiet and keep suffering or quit and go away."_ - Great!
> 
> ...


Today is the first time I logged on after lodging my 190 in March... it's demoralising to see so many people are going through the same, but I guess also comforting in a way because none of my Aussie friends seem to understand. All I hear is "don't worry you will get it.", "how can it possibly be that bad? You are a medical professional" =___= sigh


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Does anyone have any idea what the situation is like in Victoria? The processing time still says 5-8 months... has anyone been waiting for longer than this time frame?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Ppl are waiting more than 20 months. Myself 16 mnths soon 17.


----------



## matta_gurpreet (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello All, 

Hope you all doing well. 

Just wanted to take inputs from the seniors in the forum and those who might be in the same boat. 

Do i have good prospects with 90 points (no state points) for 190 VICTORIA nomination under 261311 - Analyst Programmer. 

Thanks & Regards,
Gurpreet


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

As far as I can see there hasn't been FOI's which state Victoria's grant situation since Covid. There are two FOIs that give this information for ACT and SA but not Victoria. 

If anyone has any information on this, I would also be very interested to know if they are granting at all what with their current Covid situation.



likiangel said:


> Does anyone have any idea what the situation is like in Victoria? The processing time still says 5-8 months... has anyone been waiting for longer than this time frame?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

likiangel said:


> Today is the first time I logged on after lodging my 190 in March... it's demoralising to see so many people are going through the same, but I guess also comforting in a way because none of my Aussie friends seem to understand. All I hear is "don't worry you will get it.", "how can it possibly be that bad? You are a medical professional" =___= sigh


I have tried to explain the PR process to many of my Australian colleagues and friends, all of them were very shocked to hear what's going on there. 

They simply can't understand how I have to do yet another English language test, as I'm reviewing their reports all the time...and correcting spelling mistakes! They don't get it how my 18 yrs of experience means **** to the system...it's only the last 10 that counts...how EA downgraded me to Bachelors degree although I have Masters and 2 yrs of PhD studies...and the worst one they can't believe I'm paying for public school although I pay full tax rate as everyone else!

Average Aussie has no idea about immigration, all they know is we are here to suck the social service payments and just lay in your home happily. This is the common idea about immigration. They ignore slave labor on the farms and similar things and claim it's all good and happy here, everyone paid minimum wage and having all these amasing work rights. Not even all Aussies have this, dodgy employers everywhere but let's pretend it doesn't exist and live happily.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

I've got a question if anyone can shed some enlightenment. I have 65 points including state sponsorship. My points breakdown is as follows: Age: 30, Education: 15, Partner: Austrailan Citizen, Work Experience: 5 (within Austraila) & positive skills assessment from ACS. I'm an Irish citizen so I am not required to complete any English exams. Just wondering if I should attempt to apply for Victorian nomination with occupation Developer Programmer? I've been working in Victoria for over a year and a half now and plan to settle here with my partner. I know there have been applicants getting nominated with 65 points. I'm starting to think I'm more likely to get a PR visa via the Partner route. The other alternative I have is the 186 direct entry scheme.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

likiangel said:


> Today is the first time I logged on after lodging my 190 in March... it's demoralising to see so many people are going through the same, but I guess also comforting in a way because none of my Aussie friends seem to understand. All I hear is "don't worry you will get it.", "how can it possibly be that bad? You are a medical professional" =___= sigh


This is unfortunate but it has been always like that and no short time solution in sight. For 190 many are waiting from November and December last year while some even waiting since May or June 2019. Onshore have got their grants in 2-3 weeks time even when not in medical field while some onshore waiting since last year. So system is not very transparent and they might be just doing a random file selection or even a coin flip (I won't be surprised).

DHA is famous for doing such tactics and biggest example usually I quote is partner visa. Legally they can't deny that visa but they have found a way to make it so expensive plus slow process that it's always backlog of 50-90k and AVG processing time of 18-24 months. I understand they need to be thorough but still that wait time is ridiculous. If they can do this with their citizens or PRs who married someone outside Australia then definitely they can do much worse with folks who have zero right at the moment. For example onshore folks can contest the visa decision with ATC but offshore can't. 

For me and many others, delay in visa due to Covid or otherwise have made us change all the plans but that's fine. But all we hate is ambiguous system with no transparency so you never know when the wait will end and you will get your lucky email. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

likiangel said:


> Does anyone have any idea what the situation is like in Victoria? The processing time still says 5-8 months... has anyone been waiting for longer than this time frame?


In terms of what? From covid perspective getting better but not cleared yet. Movement restrictions are still there last I checked. Victoria travel ban is stil there. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

imjordanxd said:


> I've got a question if anyone can shed some enlightenment. I have 65 points including state sponsorship. My points breakdown is as follows: Age: 30, Education: 15, Partner: Austrailan Citizen, Work Experience: 5 (within Austraila) & positive skills assessment from ACS. I'm an Irish citizen so I am not required to complete any English exams. Just wondering if I should attempt to apply for Victorian nomination with occupation Developer Programmer? I've been working in Victoria for over a year and a half now and plan to settle here with my partner. I know there have been applicants getting nominated with 65 points. I'm starting to think I'm more likely to get a PR visa via the Partner route. The other alternative I have is the 186 direct entry scheme.


For 190 you may get lucky but due to Covid quota has been reduced hence less chances there plus Victoria is famous for rejecting or not inviting candidates even with 90 points or more. 65 it would be one tough luck but not impossible. Atleast apply. Even if you get nominated then visa grant may take another 1 month to anywhere 1 year or more. 

Partner visa has more cost (8k approx) and wait time is almost 18-24 months on AVG. But that's the trend and you may get lucky in getting it earlier. 

186 for onshore have the lease time in current situation and if you have employer willing to sponsor you than nothing better than that. 

I would suggest apply free ones first and if this doesn't pan out then go with other options. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> This is unfortunate but it has been always like that and no short time solution in sight. For 190 many are waiting from November and December last year while some even waiting since May or June 2019. Onshore have got their grants in 2-3 weeks time even when not in medical field while some onshore waiting since last year. So system is not very transparent and they might be just doing a random file selection or even a coin flip (I won't be surprised).
> 
> DHA is famous for doing such tactics and biggest example usually I quote is partner visa. Legally they can't deny that visa but they have found a way to make it so expensive plus slow process that it's always backlog of 50-90k and AVG processing time of 18-24 months. I understand they need to be thorough but still that wait time is ridiculous. If they can do this with their citizens or PRs who married someone outside Australia then definitely they can do much worse with folks who have zero right at the moment. For example onshore folks can contest the visa decision with ATC but offshore can't.
> 
> ...


Too bad that oftentimes a miniature of how Australian Politics works. Lack of transparency across all departments, DoHA happens to be the worse among them as immigrants have always been treated as "Second-class Citizen" in this country


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> Partner visa has more cost (8k approx) and wait time is almost 18-24 months on AVG. But that's the trend and you may get lucky in getting it earlier.


Blame the fake marriage scam for this example you quoted. Just google around and you will see numerous instances where this visa was abused.

Here is a latest one from 2019, where 164 spouse Visa's were cancelled since they were from fake marriage.

https://www.y-axis.com/visa-frauds/fake-marriage-for-visa-scam/

Here is a specific note on this from Australian High Commission in India

https://india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/pa2218.html


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Blame the fake marriage scam for this example you quoted. Just google around and you will see numerous instances where this visa was abused.
> 
> Here is a latest one from 2019, where 164 spouse Visa's were cancelled since they were from fake marriage.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the example. Those folks will always find a way to cheat the system. Be it fake experience, fake marriage or fake humanitarian grounds or refugee crisis. 

It's unfortunate but that's the reality that folks who are less than 5% or maybe 1% makes everyone suffer through their actions. 

Personally I think few improvement can be made here and there. Like transparency for example. How does the DHA pick any case file for any visa. What's the criteria for first selection. How does the file get picked after it's been put on back bench after CO contact. Is it more about resource issue where COs are loaded with just too many cases. Or is it just the process issue. They were looking into outsourcing this visa thingy. Sorry too much rant from me. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> Appreciate the example. Those folks will always find a way to cheat the system. Be it fake experience, fake marriage or fake humanitarian grounds or refugee crisis.
> 
> It's unfortunate but that's the reality that folks who are less than 5% or maybe 1% makes everyone suffer through their actions.
> 
> Personally I think few improvement can be made here and there. Like transparency for example. How does the DHA pick any case file for any visa. What's the criteria for first selection. How does the file get picked after it's been put on back bench after CO contact. Is it more about resource issue where COs are loaded with just too many cases. Or is it just the process issue. They were looking into outsourcing this visa thingy. Sorry too much rant from me.


I don't know if this is even true, but here is what was speculated couple of years ago on this very same forum.

- Any new application goes in to a queue, which has a time period of 28 days for some CO to pick it up
- CO goes through verification process based on education, identity, employment etc and also is dependent on data shared internationally from various agencies and institutions.
- Any missing document (Like Medicals, PCC etc), CO puts it back to the applicant
- Applicant completes the query and it goes back the queue, where it has another 28 days before a CO picks it up
- New CO may scrutinise all over again or even escalate, adding to delays
- Some cases do get flagged for physical verification by local Oz High commission.
- And the cycle continues, until CO is satisfied and issues a grant

I suggest this to everyone that, please front load all documents, including all forms, PCC and even complete your medical with your application. This ensures CO has everything he/she needs to make a decision and ensures a speedy grant, unless DHA puts a brake on your occupation of course.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> For 190 you may get lucky but due to Covid quota has been reduced hence less chances there plus Victoria is famous for rejecting or not inviting candidates even with 90 points or more. 65 it would be one tough luck but not impossible. Atleast apply. Even if you get nominated then visa grant may take another 1 month to anywhere 1 year or more.
> 
> Partner visa has more cost (8k approx) and wait time is almost 18-24 months on AVG. But that's the trend and you may get lucky in getting it earlier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I'll look at getting a PTE test booked to increase my chances. Hopefully, stage 4 lockdown will be over in Melbourne in 2 weeks, but who knows.


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi All,

There has been a PMSOL ( https://ministers.dese.gov.au/cash/supporting-australian-business-fill-critical-skills-needs ) released where some occupations will be given priority. In our case we lodged our 190 visa in May and me and my husband have applied against 261313 and 261311 respectively. I wanted to understand whether we will get priority or not as my husband is main applicant and I am secondary applicant. My ANZSCO code is in priority list but his is not there. 

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaishali17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There has been a PMSOL ( https://ministers.dese.gov.au/cash/supporting-australian-business-fill-critical-skills-needs ) released where some occupations will be given priority. In our case we lodged our 190 visa in May and me and my husband have applied against 261313 and 261311 respectively. I wanted to understand whether we will get priority or not as my husband is main applicant and I am secondary applicant. My ANZSCO code is in priority list but his is not there.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


There are many statements given by ministers which are just for political considerations 
Don’t trust them too much
DHA is an institution which does what it wants

Cheers


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Can we, after lodging 190 application, go to AU on visitor's visa and then get a bridging visa?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

msha53 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we, after lodging 190 application, go to AU on visitor's visa and then get a bridging visa?
> 
> Thank you


You get a Bridging visa only if you are onshore on the moment you apply
You don’t get a Bridging visa if you are onshore later

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

vaishali17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This statement and list is for the folks who are on temporary visa and wants to return and/or for the candidates who will be sponsored by the employers. 190 doesn't come under this as far I have understood this whole statement. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you NB. Cheers!!


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

Priority Skill List...

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Seems that Victoria has changed their eligibility criteria for nomination. Most notably: "You must have lived and worked in Victoria for at least the past 6 months". Makes me wonder if this is only temporary until next month. If not, how applications are going to be affected. Mission 65 could actually be a possibility for now &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> Seems that Victoria has changed their eligibility criteria for nomination. Most notably: "You must have lived and worked in Victoria for at least the past 6 months". Makes me wonder if this is only temporary until next month. If not, how applications are going to be affected. Mission 65 could actually be a possibility for now ��


Aged care system will be totally overhauled in Australia 
The staffing will be increased manifold
Nurses at 65 points could get a sponsorship 
Other then that, I don’t see anyone else getting at such a low score

Cheers


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

NB said:


> Aged care system will be totally overhauled in Australia
> The staffing will be increased manifold
> Nurses at 65 points could get a sponsorship
> Other then that, I don’t see anyone else getting at such a low score
> ...


If this new requirement is mandatory for the entire 2020/21 year, someone with an occupation on the PMSOL and meeting the residence requirement could very well likely get nominated with 65 points. There's light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

With this new change of having experience in working in victoria. What will happen to already lodged applications?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

vaishali17 said:


> With this new change of having experience in working in victoria. What will happen to already lodged applications?


 lodged an EOI or visa application?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey!
> 
> As per the info on DHA website, it states that "To complete a travel exemption request you should already hold a visa and you should provide information and documents to support your request". Also, as you said "_your visa will be granted within a month (1 week for most cases) after you landed"_, how can they grant a visa after I land? Won't I need a valid visa prior travelling?
> 
> ...



You should check with a migration agent, I cannot provide professional advice.
I heard that a Chinese citizen has very similar situation to you, applied for exemption, and successfully entered into Australia. His visa has been granted one week after landed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Lodged a visa application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

czxbnb said:


> You should check with a migration agent, I cannot provide professional advice.
> I heard that a Chinese citizen has very similar situation to you, applied for exemption, and successfully entered into Australia. His visa has been granted one week after landed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His visa was granted after he landed ?

Cheers


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

With this new change of having experience in working in victoria. What will happen to already visa lodged applications?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaishali17 said:


> With this new change of having experience in working in victoria. What will happen to already visa lodged applications?


If you have already got the sponsorship, then you are not affected
If you have just submitted a EOI, then the new rules will be applicable for you

Cheers


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

21 months ....still waiting...onshore

Last time I contacted immigration department in may this year they told me that my concerned has been forwarded to related department and they don't want me to disturb them again hahahaha


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

Deadpoolll said:


> 21 months ....still waiting...onshore
> 
> Last time I contacted immigration department in may this year they told me that my concerned has been forwarded to related department and they don't want me to disturb them again hahahaha



Sorry to hear that. Would you mind sharing with us what your occupation is? I’m on 10 months wait, onshore and still under “Received” status. I was expecting we could get a PR soon earlier as the website said 90% of grants were processed within 9 months. My parent could not get access to the adult migrant English course because of this endless wait. Due to lack of transparency, we could not plan our life at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

My profession is chef


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello!

Lodged VISA on 25th March. Still in received status. My wife and I have got new passports as our previous passports have validity of less than 6 months. Should I upload it right now or wait for a couple of months?

While updating in Immiaccount, do I need to attach 929 form separately? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Lodged VISA on 25th March. Still in received status. My wife and I have got new passports as our previous passports have validity of less than 6 months. Should I upload it right now or wait for a couple of months?
> 
> While updating in Immiaccount, do I need to attach 929 form separately? Thanks.


Why do you want to wait ?
Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give both the new passport details
Also upload a scan canopy of both the passports

Cheers


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

It’s my 8th month turning 9th month waiting. Feeling hopeless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

I've read that in Australia due to coronavirus spread they have forbidden travels between regions until December. Looking at how rigid they are, I won't expect they continue with offshore applicants in the next 6 months


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

mirand said:


> It’s my 8th month turning 9th month waiting. Feeling hopeless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you onshore?

I'm onshore, been waiting for 6 months now.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Deadpoolll said:


> My profession is chef


Unfortunately, Chef isn't in the PMSOL; so you may be waiting a bit longer.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

imjordanxd said:


> Unfortunately, Chef isn't in the PMSOL; so you may be waiting a bit longer.


What has PMSOL got to do with 190? See this page and PMSOL doesn't affect 190 at all

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> What has PMSOL got to do with 190? See this page and PMSOL doesn't affect 190 at all
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol


Maybe not strictly related but see below:

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...led-visas/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190

Invitation rounds will commence shortly for subclass 190 visa nomination. In line with Home Affairs' direction, we will only invite applicants currently in selected health, ICT and engineering occupations, and who currently reside in NSW.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

irfsim said:


> Are you onshore?
> 
> I'm onshore, been waiting for 6 months now.



i am on shore. Feeling hopeless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> fugitive_4u said:
> 
> 
> > What has PMSOL got to do with 190? See this page and PMSOL doesn't affect 190 at all
> ...




I'm not waiting for invitation dude


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

mirand said:


> i am on shore. Feeling hopeless
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's tough isn't it. If mine comes in before the end of the year I'll be very pleased.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

I think it's about invite not the grant.





imjordanxd said:


> fugitive_4u said:
> 
> 
> > What has PMSOL got to do with 190? See this page and PMSOL doesn't affect 190 at all
> ...


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> I think it's about invite not the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you are invited you are in 190 pool. Its purely between immigration and you even state gov has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

irfsim said:


> mirand said:
> 
> 
> > i am on shore. Feeling hopeless
> ...



Whats your profession?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

NB said:


> His visa was granted after he landed ?
> 
> Cheers


That's what I was confused about. How can a person travel with a travel exemption but without a Valid Visa!! Strange.


----------



## wvwvwvw (Aug 21, 2020)

Is there any way we know how many EOI have been done by people that are onshore vs offshore? And will that matter when they're sending out the next rounds of invitations?


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

wvwvwvw said:


> Is there any way we know how many EOI have been done by people that are onshore vs offshore? And will that matter when they're sending out the next rounds of invitations?


Here you go.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200701409-document-released.PDF

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200701257-document-released.PDF


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

wvwvwvw said:


> Is there any way we know how many EOI have been done by people that are onshore vs offshore? And will that matter when they're sending out the next rounds of invitations?


You might find something in here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020


----------



## wvwvwvw (Aug 21, 2020)

Wow, okay this is amazing, thank you. Would you know what 'visa applications *on hand*' means?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

wvwvwvw said:


> Wow, okay this is amazing, thank you. Would you know what 'visa applications *on hand*' means?


I assume this means that the applicant has filed their application for the visa


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

wvwvwvw said:


> Wow, okay this is amazing, thank you. Would you know what 'visa applications *on hand*' means?


Lodged visa applications in hand and not yet granted.


----------



## wvwvwvw (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

mirand said:


> i am on shore. Feeling hopeless
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am feeling the same.... been 6 months now


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Does anyone know what happens if our documents expire after an application as been lodged? I submitted my 190 (VIC) in March 2020 and has been waiting ever since. 
- My skill assessment expires in March 2021
- My PTE results expire in Jan 2022
- I have also just realized that I have lost 5 points from turning 33 a week ago.... 

Feeling hopeless, please send help


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

likiangel said:


> Does anyone know what happens if our documents expire after an application as been lodged? I submitted my 190 (VIC) in March 2020 and has been waiting ever since.
> - My skill assessment expires in March 2021
> - My PTE results expire in Jan 2022
> - I have also just realized that I have lost 5 points from turning 33 a week ago....
> ...



1. If you have lodged Visa it does not matter.
2. As above
3. As above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

No grant since march for 351311
Wth


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Deadpoolll said:


> No grant since march for 351311
> Wth


This occupation is not a priority given the current economic climate


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

The recent FIO R...


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey guys, did anyone hear anything about WA 190? Are they planning to invite anyone until budget? Cause I've heard they've got a small number of allocations ( not sure, if this info is true).


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Himadri said:


> 1. If you have lodged Visa it does not matter.
> 2. As above
> 3. As above
> 
> ...


Going by your signature, do we all get a notification when CO is assigned and will there be a stage change in Immi account?

Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Kuta said:


> Going by your signature, do we all get a notification when CO is assigned and will there be a stage change in Immi account?
> 
> Cheers


It depends on the CO. Some inform the applicant by sending an email and changing the status in Immi Account. Some don't make an effort to do that and directly gives the grant without informing/changing status. Your luck basically!


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Going by your signature, do we all get a notification when CO is assigned and will there be a stage change in Immi account?
> 
> Cheers



No - it’s a bit confusing at their end as there is no standard approach on this.

At that time I as well as few more had received and we got direct grant within few months. Similarly individuals who did not received the mail also got the direct grant.

There is no status change in immiaccount - it stays as received until granted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Today it seems NSW invited quite good amount of people for 190 in ICT codes(ofcourse only onshore). Not sure whether this is a good sign of visa processing too as the backlogs are piled up to clear by DHA..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> Today it seems NSW invited quite good amount of people for 190 in ICT codes(ofcourse only onshore). Not sure whether this is a good sign of visa processing too as the backlogs are piled up to clear by DHA..


DHA will start processing in a big way once the jobkeeper payouts taper off

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

NB said:


> DHA will start processing in a big way once the jobkeeper payouts taper off
> 
> Cheers


Any specific idea when the job-keeper payouts will be taper off. is it anytime this year, or next year.? the wait is just killing and causing lot of stress.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> Any specific idea when the job-keeper payouts will be taper off. is it anytime this year, or next year.? the wait is just killing and causing lot of stress.


Read the newspapers 

Cheers


----------



## Mathewpeter (Apr 20, 2020)

What's the point of a question and answer forum if someone tells you to just go and read the newspapers?

March 21st 2021 is the official end of the Covid relief that is currently being provided to jobseekers, however a gradual scaling down of payments will begin in 2 weeks. 



NB said:


> Ksvr said:
> 
> 
> > Any specific idea when the job-keeper payouts will be taper off. is it anytime this year, or next year.? the wait is just killing and causing lot of stress.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mathewpeter said:


> What's the point of a question and answer forum if someone tells you to just go and read the newspapers?
> 
> March 21st 2021 is the official end of the Covid relief that is currently being provided to jobseekers, however a gradual scaling down of payments will begin in 2 weeks.


You got the latest news yourself
If you depend on others for news, it will mostly be stale
I believe The forum is to teach you how to fish, not to give you a fish 

Cheers


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello everybody! 

Just been strolling through some comments to see if anything relevant has been discussed around m situation but doesnt look like it has

I lodged my 190 (WA) in July 2019 with 233311. CO contacted in December for my updated Indian PC since then there have been no contacts. I'm a little worried as I'm on bridging visa and its been more than a year since I lodged my application. 

Is patiently waiting the only option?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

redpill said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Just been strolling through some comments to see if anything relevant has been discussed around m situation but doesnt look like it has
> 
> ...


Yes, suggest you do so, i.e wait patiently, because you cannot do any follow-ups on your application. Since you are on Bridging Visa, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

redpill said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Just been strolling through some comments to see if anything relevant has been discussed around m situation but doesnt look like it has
> 
> ...


unfortunately this wait is really killing. Don't understand how long they want to drag cases..


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

I would like to get your opinion on one more thing. My employer is very happy to sponger me via 186.Should I get the documents ready for it, if my 190 application falls through?
Bit scary feeling if my application fails. Statistically, what is the likelihood?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

redpill said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I would like to get your opinion on one more thing. My employer is very happy to sponger me via 186.Should I get the documents ready for it, if my 190 application falls through?
> Bit scary feeling if my application fails. Statistically, what is the likelihood?


If you've nothing to hide, I don't see why you would get rejected. Don't give them a reason to *not* grant you a visa. Having a plan B is always a good idea.


----------



## Gayathri Rajasekaran (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi

I am M.COM graduate from India and I have 16+ years of working experience in IT company. Should I need to submit RPL? If so, should I need to do skills assessment and RPL separately for AUD 500 & AUD 550 respectively? Kindly clarify me on this.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

imjordanxd said:


> If you've nothing to hide, I don't see why you would get rejected. Don't give them a reason to *not* grant you a visa. Having a plan B is always a good idea.


Good answer. Plus, they wouldn't reject you directly. Firstly, they send you a natural justice letter to justify your situation or a dierct request for docs without it. If you get any of these, you can assess your situation then, whether or not you can respond to their requests or proceed with the other visa. But thinking about that currently that way and adding more pain to the painful waiting. Why?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Gayathri Rajasekaran said:


> Hi
> 
> I am M.COM graduate from India and I have 16+ years of working experience in IT company. Should I need to submit RPL? If so, should I need to do skills assessment and RPL separately for AUD 500 & AUD 550 respectively? Kindly clarify me on this.


you can directly go through RPL route. check the acs guidelines documents for detailed process.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi guys, did anyone hear anything about WA? What are you thoughts? Is it gonna happen this month, since they have got interim allocations?


----------



## Gayathri Rajasekaran (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi,

Thank you for your clarification. I will take the RPL route directly. Could you please suggest a contact for this RPL process at a reasonable cost?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Gayathri Rajasekaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your clarification. I will take the RPL route directly. Could you please suggest a contact for this RPL process at a reasonable cost?


I would say reach out to someone who is a MARA agent for confident support. personally I would suggest Aussiz Group, check in google for them(they have offices across globe)..


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> Good answer. Plus, they wouldn't reject you directly. Firstly, they send you a natural justice letter to justify your situation or a dierct request for docs without it. If you get any of these, you can assess your situation then, whether or not you can respond to their requests or proceed with the other visa. But thinking about that currently that way and adding more pain to the painful waiting. Why?



Appreciate the reply 
Yes I understand but when in that irrational train of thought process everything sounds scary haha


----------



## sraguaaa45 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Awaiting Invite for 190 with 85 Points*

Hi All,

Can someone shed light on the below criteria on when we can expect an invite

Points:85

PR Category -190 - NSW Sponsored

EOI Submitted - 01-July-2020

Occupation-Software Tester - 261314

Residing in Sydney for last 3 years in 482 Visa


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sraguaaa45 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone shed light on the below criteria on when we can expect an invite
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you be better off going for the 186 instead? 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...eme-186/temporary-residence-transition-stream


----------



## sraguaaa45 (Dec 26, 2017)

Unfortunately,my employer doesn't provide sponsorship and 190 is the only option for me


----------



## Mario1986! (Jun 18, 2019)

6 months gone and no CO contact either.

ANZSCO 233215
Currently On-shore with 482 VISA til 2022, after I had a 457 from 2012 to 2015 (relocated abroad for work from 2015 to 2018).

I have got some savings and I was thinking to buy a house here or invest, this is the main reason to apply for 190 VISA, which I thought was quite a straight forward process.

But now really thinking if worthed and looking to buy/invest in my own country.

Not really clever from Australia to delay VISA if they want recover the economy...


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

Gayathri Rajasekaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your clarification. I will take the RPL route directly. Could you please suggest a contact for this RPL process at a reasonable cost?


I would advise you to construct your RPL without any external help. An RPL is basically narrating your work experience highlighting how you gained ICT knowledge despite having a non ICT background. The RPL format is available in the ACS website. You can easily fill out the form highlighting two major ICT projects worked in your professional area . This way your originality is ensured and it will be easy to get approval .


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm in processing of preparing documents for 190 application.
I tried contacting VFSglobal sydney as I need to get Indian PCC, but my wife's passport is expiring on 14-Mar-2021, will they issue PCC on this as it is less than 6 months.


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm in processing of preparing documents for 190 application.
I tried contacting VFSglobal sydney as I need to get Indian PCC, but my wife's passport is expiring on 14-Mar-2021.
will they issue PCC on this as it is less than 6 months.?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Mario1986! said:


> 6 months gone and no CO contact either.
> 
> ANZSCO 233215
> Currently On-shore with 482 VISA til 2022, after I had a 457 from 2012 to 2015 (relocated abroad for work from 2015 to 2018).
> ...


I don't see a reason for your despair, when you are already having a valid visa and even if it expires, you will then have a BVA to keep you here. Your 190 is just 6 months in process and you are onshore, which just improves your chances of getting it quick. Your chances of any refusal is very very slim unless you have provided dodgy documents.

All the best.!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ankitparas said:


> I'm in processing of preparing documents for 190 application.
> I tried contacting VFSglobal sydney as I need to get Indian PCC, but my wife's passport is expiring on 14-Mar-2021.
> will they issue PCC on this as it is less than 6 months.?


Yes, the application form does not prevent you from applying if the validity is less than 6 months. Checklist doesn't mention the same as well, so you should proceed with the same asap, considering you are about to apply for your 190

All the Best..!


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

Mario1986! said:


> 6 months gone and no CO contact either.
> 
> ANZSCO 233215
> Currently On-shore with 482 VISA til 2022, after I had a 457 from 2012 to 2015 (relocated abroad for work from 2015 to 2018).
> ...


 I am still waiting for 9 months onshore without CO contact or any update


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, the application form does not prevent you from applying if the validity is less than 6 months. Checklist doesn't mention the same as well, so you should proceed with the same asap, considering you are about to apply for your 190
> 
> All the Best..!


Thank you!

Also, I don't have birth certificate. Is it mandatory ?

What's the processing time for Australia PCC - AFC?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Itsavi said:


> Mario1986! said:
> 
> 
> > 6 months gone and no CO contact either.
> ...


Same for me too.. only difference is I am offshore. This sort of uncertainty as what's happening and when they sort out processing visas is really causing lot of stress.. and it's difficult to plan things both professional and personal with such unbound timelines.. Hope they clarify something on these grounds and wish to get the grants soon..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitparas said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also, I don't have birth certificate. Is it mandatory ?
> 
> What's the processing time for Australia PCC - AFC?


You can get away with Class X marksheets if it has your correct name , date of birth and parents name
But in the long run, it helps to have a correct birth certificate 

Cheers


----------



## Mario1986! (Jun 18, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> I don't see a reason for your despair, when you are already having a valid visa and even if it expires, you will then have a BVA to keep you here. Your 190 is just 6 months in process and you are onshore, which just improves your chances of getting it quick. Your chances of any refusal is very very slim unless you have provided dodgy documents.
> 
> All the best.!


Hi,
I saw it as a an investment, but I have already paid 12k. Plus medical, police certificate from 4 different countries and the rest...my wife and I are waiting for another baby, if I have to add the new born to the application, perhaps do the medical again, seek new police certificate etc...The investment does not stand..if I knew it before I would have done like after the 457..when offered PR by my company I said I was not interested and waited for them to either to give me a new 457 or relocate me somewhere (which they did) and get my superannuation back..


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

Mario1986! said:


> fugitive_4u said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a reason for your despair, when you are already having a valid visa and even if it expires, you will then have a BVA to keep you here. Your 190 is just 6 months in process and you are onshore, which just improves your chances of getting it quick. Your chances of any refusal is very very slim unless you have provided dodgy documents.
> ...


I too have had some setbacks financially with this hung state and covid uncertainty. Enrolled for Medicare but found that they charge a good amount as Medicare levy for that . But being on a temporary visa I have to shell out close to 6000 dollars for my kids schooling . This would be free if I was a PR . Plus I am now technically on an inactive bridging visa since my 457 is valid till Jan 2022 . So the rules are such that if I loose my project or job I have to find an alternate sponsor or leave Australia within 60 days ( my bridge visa will not be able to protect me ) . I have been getting interest from other companies but the moment they see I am not a PR they won’t go ahead anymore . So this hung state with no end in sight is causing a lot of despair .


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Itsavi said:


> I too have had some setbacks financially with this hung state and covid uncertainty. Enrolled for Medicare but found that they charge a good amount as Medicare levy for that . But being on a temporary visa I have to shell out close to 6000 dollars for my kids schooling . This would be free if I was a PR . Plus I am now technically on an inactive bridging visa since my 457 is valid till Jan 2022 . So the rules are such that if I loose my project or job I have to find an alternate sponsor or leave Australia within 60 days ( my bridge visa will not be able to protect me ) . I have been getting interest from other companies but the moment they see I am not a PR they won’t go ahead anymore . So this hung state with no end in sight is causing a lot of despair .


very unfortunate with what you are facing bro. The current uncertainty cause every one with one or other stress related issue both personally and professionally. but unfortunately we are not able to do anything on this .. being onshore do u able to reach out any registered Mara agent to see what the next few months can bring on the visa processing.


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi guys, I am writing this for my friend, a bit out of our regular discussion.
My friend has recently applied for his Temporary Resident Visa. He is in bridging visa now, upon checking he made a mistake that He applied for Graduate Stream instead of Post-Study Work Visa.
Can we do something on this? Will his visa be refused or he will get only 18 months Graduate visa? 
Experts please give him good suggestions. He is stressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sydneyaus said:


> Hi guys, I am writing this for my friend, a bit out of our regular discussion.
> My friend has recently applied for his Temporary Resident Visa. He is in bridging visa now, upon checking he made a mistake that He applied for Graduate Stream instead of Post-Study Work Visa.
> Can we do something on this? Will his visa be refused or he will get only 18 months Graduate visa?
> Experts please give him good suggestions. He is stressed.
> ...


If he is not eligible for the visa, it will be refused
Best is to withdraw this application and apply for the correct visa
You may lose your visa fees, but it’s better then a refusal . If you have applied recently, you may get the fees also refunded partially 
( General reply without going into the merits of your current application)

Cheers


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

NB said:


> If he is not eligible for the visa, it will be refused
> Best is to withdraw this application and apply for the correct visa
> You may lose your visa fees, but it’s better then a refusal . If you have applied recently, you may get the fees also refunded partially
> ( General reply without going into the merits of your current application)
> ...



Thank you NB.
He is currently in bridging visa and if I withdraw it will it affect his status in Australia ( Will he be unlawful?) Or, can we submit the correct visa the same day so that he will be getting the bridging visa associated with new visa?
Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey guys,

I recently got NSW invite and lodged the application. A small query while generating HAP Id for myself I got two questions which need to be answered.

1) Name of parent/guardian.
2) Relationship to client.

In my case, my wife is primary and I am secondary applicant.
So the confusion is whether my wife name will come in question 1 or my parent’s name.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently got NSW invite and lodged the application. A small query while generating HAP Id for myself I got two questions which need to be answered.
> 
> ...


Please provide screen shot for the full question so that we can guide you, if possible for the entire page.


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

the question I previously mentioned were complete.

While generating HAP Id, on the top of the page my details are coming like name , passport and other details.

then a small section named Client Declaration
1)Name of parent/Guardian
2) Relationship to client

Seeking answers for the question 1, as what will come as i am secondary applicant and my wife is primary.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> the question I previously mentioned were complete.
> 
> While generating HAP Id, on the top of the page my details are coming like name , passport and other details.
> 
> ...


The HAP ID is for you I assume, so it is your parent's name


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

It’s an error I contacted immi they said if we need medical we will send you hap id


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

33157515 said:


> It’s an error I contacted immi they said if we need medical we will send you hap id


Could you please elaborate why they say its an error ?


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

What they said to me is that they have turned of the Hap id that’s why it ask for parent or guardian name as an adult we don’t need to put parent name so they told it’s just an error if they think they need medical done they will send us Hap ID


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

NB said:


> You can get away with Class X marksheets if it has your correct name , date of birth and parents name
> But in the long run, it helps to have a correct birth certificate
> 
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Itsavi said:


> I too have had some setbacks financially with this hung state and covid uncertainty. Enrolled for Medicare but found that they charge a good amount as Medicare levy for that . But being on a temporary visa I have to shell out close to 6000 dollars for my kids schooling . This would be free if I was a PR . Plus I am now technically on an inactive bridging visa since my 457 is valid till Jan 2022 . So the rules are such that if I loose my project or job I have to find an alternate sponsor or leave Australia within 60 days ( my bridge visa will not be able to protect me ) . I have been getting interest from other companies but the moment they see I am not a PR they won’t go ahead anymore . So this hung state with no end in sight is causing a lot of despair .


So you can't work on bridging visa without sponsorship.

I also have a 457 visa valid till Apr-2021, Planning to file 190 visa by this month end.
So I won't be able to change my employer until I get my PR. That's depressing!


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

ankitparas said:


> Itsavi said:
> 
> 
> > I too have had some setbacks financially with this hung state and covid uncertainty. Enrolled for Medicare but found that they charge a good amount as Medicare levy for that . But being on a temporary visa I have to shell out close to 6000 dollars for my kids schooling . This would be free if I was a PR . Plus I am now technically on an inactive bridging visa since my 457 is valid till Jan 2022 . So the rules are such that if I loose my project or job I have to find an alternate sponsor or leave Australia within 60 days ( my bridge visa will not be able to protect me ) . I have been getting interest from other companies but the moment they see I am not a PR they won’t go ahead anymore . So this hung state with no end in sight is causing a lot of despair .
> ...


Well they have some peculiar rules ! But If your 457 visa is still valid you can change employer only with a sponsorship transfer ( which is tough to get ) Also many Aussie companies as a policy will not sponsor unless you have super critical skills ) . Once your visa expires ( your case after April 21 ) you can work or change employers without any sponsorship . After expiry of original visa bridge visa will become active .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitparas said:


> So you can't work on bridging visa without sponsorship.
> 
> I also have a 457 visa valid till Apr-2021, Planning to file 190 visa by this month end.
> So I won't be able to change my employer until I get my PR. That's depressing!


You cannot change your employer till April 2021
You can change after that, even if you have not got the PR till then 

Cheers


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

NB said:


> ankitparas said:
> 
> 
> > So you can't work on bridging visa without sponsorship.
> ...


I can't change till April 2021, even if I find a sponsor?


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

NB said:


> You cannot change your employer till April 2021
> You can change after that, even if you have not got the PR till then
> 
> Cheers


Correction : My visa is valid till Apr-2022
So I can't change employer till Apr-2022 or I get my PR, once I file my 190 visa?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> the question I previously mentioned were complete.
> 
> While generating HAP Id, on the top of the page my details are coming like name , passport and other details.
> 
> ...


Ignore the question. But if it's mandatory just write your parent's name as it's your declaration, if you're making it on behalf of your wife, write her parent's name. Don't be afraid, anywy, this is not a critical information. In the hospital, they didn't care about such marginal info, it's all about me, the essential details and the exams. That's all.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitparas said:


> Correction : My visa is valid till Apr-2022
> So I can't change employer till Apr-2022 or I get my PR, once I file my 190 visa?


Your bridging visa will not kick in till April 2022
You get no advantage of the bridging visa till then 
You can change your employer if you get a new sponsorship and approval even before April 2022 just like any other 457 visa holder 

Cheers


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

NB said:


> ankitparas said:
> 
> 
> > Correction : My visa is valid till Apr-2022
> ...


Yes and you have to maintain the sponsorship. If the sponsorship gets withdrawn you have to find a sponsor or leave Australia within 60 days . If we don’t comply , our existing PR application too might get impacted .


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks NB and Itsavi.

I'm waiting for my PCC from India and Australia. Can I submit my 190 application without PCC and upload them later once I receive them.


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

ankitparas said:


> Thanks NB and Itsavi.
> 
> I'm waiting for my PCC from India and Australia. Can I submit my 190 application without PCC and upload them later once I receive them.


Yes you can. I submitted my PCC on later stage only.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ankitparas said:


> Thanks NB and Itsavi.
> 
> I'm waiting for my PCC from India and Australia. Can I submit my 190 application without PCC and upload them later once I receive them.


Even though you can, I strongly suggest against it. Have all your documents ready and then file your 190 application. Front load all forms too (like 80, 1221) and prepare for your medicals as well just in time for your visa application.

This ensures the CO has all he needs to scrutinise your application and if all good, can be a direct grant.

All the best, whichever way you decide.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Even though you can, I strongly suggest against it. Have all your documents ready and then file your 190 application. Front load all forms too (like 80, 1221) and prepare for your medicals as well just in time for your visa application.
> 
> This ensures the CO has all he needs to scrutinise your application and if all good, can be a direct grant.
> 
> All the best, whichever way you decide.


I'm with you. Unfortunately, when I wanna do medical exam in advance, I found the entry of HEALTH has gone because of COVID.


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

locomomo said:


> I'm with you. Unfortunately, when I wanna do medical exam in advance, I found the entry of HEALTH has gone because of COVID.


Yes, this is the only reason I want to apply before PCC. Until I apply, I can't book my medical. Also, heard that it is difficult to get early medical slots due to COVID.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

locomomo said:


> I'm with you. Unfortunately, when I wanna do medical exam in advance, I found the entry of HEALTH has gone because of COVID.





ankitparas said:


> Yes, this is the only reason I want to apply before PCC. Until I apply, I can't book my medical. Also, heard that it is difficult to get early medical slots due to COVID.


If you initiate your 190 application on ImmiAccount, are you not able to generate a HAP ID to organise your medicals before you actually submit?

If not, that's unfortunate and robs you of an opportunity to make a clean application.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Waiting onshore since dec 2019. Very upset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

mirand said:


> Waiting onshore since dec 2019. Very upset
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Waiting since Dec 19


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Itsavi said:


> Same here. Waiting since Dec 19


+1 You people are not alone ! Hang in there :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anhlv2312 (Sep 20, 2020)

gopiit04 said:


> +1 You people are not alone ! Hang in there :fingerscrossed:


+1, can I join the party?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

anhlv2312 said:


> +1, can I join the party?


+1 for onshore December 2019!


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Remember any occupations *not* on the PMSOL will probably delayed. Be patient.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Remember any occupations *not* on the PMSOL will probably delayed. Be patient.


How is it related to PMSOL?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> How is it related to PMSOL?


Because Australia needs those occupations more urgently?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

imjordanxd said:


> Remember any occupations *not* on the PMSOL will probably delayed. Be patient.


What is the basis of your claim? 

There were at least two grants from non PMSOL occupations and OFFSHORE this week.

See this link (especially scroll all the way down.. under "Visa Subclasses" section) --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> What is the basis of your claim?
> 
> There were at least two grants from non PMSOL occupations and OFFSHORE this week.
> 
> See this link (especially scroll all the way down.. under "Visa Subclasses" section) --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol


Just using common sense. I'm not saying they won't ever get granted; just be patient because immigration probably has their priorities elsewehere.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Because Australia needs those occupations more urgently?


Is it the main reason why mechanical engineers have not been invited over the past 6 months? And in your point of view Australia needs "Chief Executive or Managing Director" urgently? Srsly?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

"Srsly?" Is that another occupations list?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Is it the main reason why mechanical engineers have not been invited over the past 6 months? And in your point of view Australia needs "Chief Executive or Managing Director" urgently? Srsly?


I don't agree with the occupations listed either, and I also don't decide what occupations are considered priority. Just have to accept that it's out of my hands.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

imjordanxd said:


> Just using common sense. I'm not saying they won't ever get granted; just be patient because immigration probably has their priorities elsewehere.


That's fair enough..

But don't drag PMSOL into 190 or for that matter to other visa's which are not affected by it. Mentioning it again and again will instil a false sense on anyone reading it and will start to think if indeed they are affected by this new list, when they are not.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> I don't agree with the occupations listed either, and I also don't decide what occupations are considered priority. Just have to accept that it's out of my hands.


Firstly, research what PMSOL is, and what is this priority for.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> No need to be rude. I'm just trying to help.


Mate, I'm not trying to be rude. The problems is that you are trying to give your thoughts as the real information, even though there is nothing to prove your thoughts. This is just disinformation. Mate no need to confuse people at least here please.


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

*Granted 190*

Hi guys 

Thank you for your support, i got my 190 granted on 23 September (offshore). I got nominated by victoria in November 2019, applied same months. Occupation: social worker

Thanks


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Country please?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

nztoaus said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Thank you for your support, i got my 190 granted on 23 September (offshore). I got nominated by victoria in November 2019, applied same months. Occupation: social worker
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations :clap2: Have you lodged a feedback that elicits this grant or it came on its own?


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Congratulations mate.. You belong to which country?


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

God bless you!


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

New Zealand


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> Congratulations :clap2: Have you lodged a feedback that elicits this grant or it came on its own?


Sorry i dont understand what are you saying. Can you further clarify your question


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

nztoaus said:


> Sorry i dont understand what are you saying. Can you further clarify your question


Had you got co contact during the process? When exactly if so?


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> nztoaus said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry i dont understand what are you saying. Can you further clarify your question
> ...


I got contacted in March 2020 for Personal particular form for character assessment. No contact since then and only got grant message.


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

When did you submit your medicals and PCC?


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Just dropping in, not a single contact yet. 261312 applicant from July 2019 offshore.

Just wanted to check if anyone heard about any updates?

Rather than loosing my hair, I kinda moved on with my occupation/life here and trying to make the best, but low key wanted to check if we have any progressive news as of today.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Jeez 125 for accountants 

https://i.postimg.cc/YCGFQRZy/84941-E0-E-E466-476-E-B8-DE-CC1781-F913-D0.jpg


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

pra7eek said:


> Just dropping in, not a single contact yet. 261312 applicant from July 2019 offshore.
> 
> Just wanted to check if anyone heard about any updates?
> 
> ...



Kudos to your positive mindsets. I guess it’s the way to go for us waiting onshore/offshore. Hope you get the good news soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

pra7eek said:


> Just dropping in, not a single contact yet. 261312 applicant from July 2019 offshore.
> 
> Just wanted to check if anyone heard about any updates?
> 
> ...


Same here, only from August 2019...sooo long!


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Any onshore grant in Victoria recently??


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

May 2019. 




ves said:


> pra7eek said:
> 
> 
> > just dropping in, not a single contact yet. 261312 applicant from july 2019 offshore.
> ...


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

The federal budget looks like we will wait longer for grants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

mirand said:


> The federal budget looks like we will wait longer for grants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whybdid you say so?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

ga2au said:


> Whybdid you say so?



Same ceiling but majority goes to GTI and family streamed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

mirand said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> > Whybdid you say so?
> ...


I see, so do you think this will affect the ongoing applications?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

They said they will annouce it today but I can't find it!


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

13500 places only

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

After the new Federal budget,what will happen to us who wait for granting since 2019?
it seems that Aus will focus on the 124,188 etc.Those 189,190,491 etc will postpone , especially for the offshore applicant. we have to wait another 1 year the end of 2021 or even 2022?

it is time to prepare the plan B ,I think.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

safe for better life said:


> After the new Federal budget,what will happen to us who wait for granting since 2019?
> it seems that Aus will focus on the 124,188 etc.Those 189,190,491 etc will postpone , especially for the offshore applicant. we have to wait another 1 year the end of 2021 or even 2022?
> 
> it is time to prepare the plan B ,I think.



Even I’m onshore waiting since dec19. Feeling hopeless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

safe for better life said:


> After the new Federal budget,what will happen to us who wait for granting since 2019?
> it seems that Aus will focus on the 124,188 etc.Those 189,190,491 etc will postpone , especially for the offshore applicant. we have to wait another 1 year the end of 2021 or even 2022?
> 
> it is time to prepare the plan B ,I think.


You reminded me of myself in the last Dec. I was completely hopeless and thought seriously about migrating to Canada after 2 times 489 refusal two natural justice letters many efforts until they revived my applications and one jursidictional error and a final refusal due to lack of docs of employment points. Guess what happened after that? I received a 190 nomination so quick with only 60 points, because my occupation was in high. Then took IELTS and got proficients and got the final invite and done and upload all the papers and lodged in March. I owe all this to God. So, you can't predict anything, maybe you and I can get a grant over the next months. I think they new places of the budget for offshores will be filled from their backlog. Keep it up, man!


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> You reminded me of myself in the last Dec. I was completely hopeless and thought seriously about migrating to Canada after 2 times 489 refusal two natural justice letters many efforts until they revived my applications and one jursidictional error and a final refusal due to lack of docs of employment points. Guess what happened after that? I received a 190 nomination so quick with only 60 points, because my occupation was in high. Then took IELTS and got proficients and got the final invite and done and upload all the papers and lodged in March. I owe all this to God. So, you can't predict anything, maybe you and I can get a grant over the next months. I think they new places of the budget for offshores will be filled from their backlog. Keep it up, man!


yeah , move forward with hope always.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

I’m waiting since dec last year. The gov puts focus on gti and investor visa. So I feel very hopeless. Should I leave Australia and move on? I don’t think the190 will be processed normal before 2022


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mirand said:


> I’m waiting since dec last year. The gov puts focus on gti and investor visa. So I feel very hopeless. Should I leave Australia and move on? I don’t think the190 will be processed normal before 2022
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have already got the final invite and have applied, what is your worry ?
You will get a grant sooner or later
Till such time you anyways have a bridging visa even if your existing visa expires

Cheers


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

NB said:


> If you have already got the final invite and have applied, what is your worry ?
> You will get a grant sooner or later
> Till such time you anyways have a bridging visa even if your existing visa expires
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, Mate will the budget have an impact on 190 visa processing as well ? 
I have already applied for 190 in May 2019, currently stuck overseas as my BVB expired.
I am fully stressed out at the moment.


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

mirand said:


> I’m waiting since dec last year. The gov puts focus on gti and investor visa. So I feel very hopeless. Should I leave Australia and move on? I don’t think the190 will be processed normal before 2022
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mate as long as you have a job here and don’t leave the country (we can’t anyway) what’s the difference. Please just go ahead with your life as normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

mirand said:


> I’m waiting since dec last year. The gov puts focus on gti and investor visa. So I feel very hopeless. Should I leave Australia and move on? I don’t think the190 will be processed normal before 2022
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you've been invited you have nothing to worry about. Unless you've done something dodgy in your application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alive said:


> Hi NB, Mate will the budget have an impact on 190 visa processing as well ?
> I have already applied for 190 in May 2019, currently stuck overseas as my BVB expired.
> I am fully stressed out at the moment.


Technically you are an onshore applicant , even if you are stuck offshore 
Onshore applicants should get their grants faster then offshore 

Cheers


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

mirand said:


> I’m waiting since dec last year. The gov puts focus on gti and investor visa. So I feel very hopeless. Should I leave Australia and move on? I don’t think the190 will be processed normal before 2022
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mate as long as you have a job here and don’t leave the country (we can’t anyway) what’s the difference. Please just go ahead with your life as normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

NB said:


> Technically you are an onshore applicant , even if you are stuck offshore
> Onshore applicants should get their grants faster then offshore
> 
> Cheers


Cheers mate. Thanks a ton.


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi all, 

Does anyone know the budged numbers have anything to do with GRANTS? I applied for my 190 NSW in November 2019 (Last Financial Year) and, I haven't heard anything from immigration yet. application status is RECEIVED. 

As per the budget, it seems they have allocated very small numbers to 190/189/491, does it mean I will have to wait till next budget OR immigration will release more GRANTS this FY.

I am onshore and my occupation is on non-prioritized list.

Thank You


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

ssiddu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know the budged numbers have anything to do with GRANTS? I applied for my 190 NSW in November 2019 (Last Financial Year) and, I haven't heard anything from immigration yet. application status is RECEIVED.
> 
> ...



Same case here. Very similar to your waiting time. SA 190 visa applied since Nov 2019. Status is still “Received”. And my occupation is non-prioritised. My agent said the quota for the new FY quota is irrelevant for our case as we have submitted the application in the last FY. But no one could really tell what’s the plan of DIBP for processing the applications submitted last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

I sent this same query to Iscah and they informed me " It does not matter when you applied, budged figures are for visa GRANTS" . 

It means even if we have lodged the 190 in last FY, still we need to wait longer. 

This is so frustrating now.

Global processing time also not updated since 19th August 2020.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

*It means you may get your grant tomorrow or at the end of 2021. According to your agents, this neither a bad thing nor necessarily a good thing. It's just normal.*


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

There was one FOI shared which had how many 190 visa have been applied till date and are pending for decision. Can someone reshare that?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

*You can find it here:* https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Thank you for sharing link.
Also, if the secondary skilled applicant in is PMSOL list. Are there any chances to get the grant earlier?
Or while granting the visa only primary applicant occupation is considered?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaishali17 said:


> Thank you for sharing link.
> Also, if the secondary skilled applicant in is PMSOL list. Are there any chances to get the grant earlier?
> Or while granting the visa only primary applicant occupation is considered?


They should ideally consider the spouse also
But DHA is so opaque and unpredictable, no one can really guess what they are doing

Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

vaishali17 said:


> Thank you for sharing link.
> Also, if the secondary skilled applicant in is PMSOL list. Are there any chances to get the grant earlier?
> Or while granting the visa only primary applicant occupation is considered?


I hope you are aware that PMSOL is only for employer sponsored visas so basically the occupation of primary applicant should matter because He/She will be the one sponsored by an Australian employer and not the partner.
PMSOL has no effect on 189/190/491 visa processing.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Anyone who was successful in generating HAP ID for a newborn during last 4-5 months? Seems COs are least bothered as of now. Any way out after uploading the required documents including passport?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Anyone who was successful in generating HAP ID for a newborn during last 4-5 months? Seems COs are least bothered as of now. Any way out after uploading the required documents including passport?


Keep emailing them every week that you are waiting for the hapid
There is no way you can generate the hapid yourself

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Keep emailing them every week that you are waiting for the hapid
> 
> There is no way you can generate the hapid yourself
> 
> ...


Okay 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

When will I receive my 190 Visa? The wait is gruelling. T_T


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wallflower11 said:


> When will I receive my 190 Visa? The wait is gruelling. T_T


Do cross country running
You will be so exhausted you won’t think about your 190
Problem solved

Cheers


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

NB said:


> Do cross country running
> You will be so exhausted you won’t think about your 190
> Problem solved
> 
> Cheers


A very good idea. Thanks NB.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Some news regarding the department of Immigration’s policy on police clearances:

5.15 (b) – Offshore applicants:

The certificate can be extended by up to three months by the case officer if the application is close to
approval and the delays have been caused by the Department.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> Some news regarding the department of Immigration’s policy on police clearances:
> 
> 5.15 (b) – Offshore applicants:
> 
> ...


Good news!

By the way, is it excerpted from PAM update?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Employer Sponsored visas, for those migrants coming to fill a specific skills gap where an Australian worker is not available, will be prioritised over non-sponsored visas with a focus on occupations on the Priority Migration Skills Occupation List. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Does it mean 190 will not be processed until all employer sponsored visa are processed ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

locomomo said:


> Good news!
> 
> By the way, is it excerpted from PAM update?


Found it on ISCAH. Dunno what's PAM.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

mirand said:


> Does it mean 190 will not be processed until all employer sponsored visa are processed ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessarily (ALL), it's just a priority. Could be processed at the same time but they will process more ES than the 190 NS, especially offshores.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> Not necessarily (ALL), it's just a priority. Could be processed at the same time but they will process more ES than the 190 NS, especially offshores.


seriously, it won't make sense to me. if they have people who are in Priority Occupation list & waiting for grant, they could get processed and give grants so the number of temporary migrants can be limited.. but what's the point of keeping someone waiting over months and try to get some new people to fill the gap..


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> seriously, it won't make sense to me. if they have people who are in Priority Occupation list & waiting for grant, they could get processed and give grants so the number of temporary migrants can be limited.. but what's the point of keeping someone waiting over months and try to get some new people to fill the gap..



My understanding of the priority means process the prioritized visa first. When all prioritized visas are done, than go to others 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

Sorry, wrong post. Ignore if not related

Is a 24hr week part time work in Skilled occupation considered as a work experience or it has to be full time??


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> Found it on ISCAH. Dunno what's PAM.


Thank you. I found it.

PAM is the manual for CO to review the applications.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

mirand said:


> My understanding of the priority means process the prioritized visa first. When all prioritized visas are done, than go to others
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We wouldn't have seen offshore grants over the last months, since they've prioritised onshore applicants.


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

They have started giving entry to people who have subclass 482. Does that mean that things can move? 
Really tired of waiting now!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaishali17 said:


> They have started giving entry to people who have subclass 482. Does that mean that things can move?
> Really tired of waiting now!!


Sub class 482 in itself doesn’t mean anything 
You have to see the Anzsco code for which the exemption is given 
Nurses for example who are employed in aged care, are given permission to enter, irrespective of their visa code

Cheers


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Anzsco code 261313. Belongs to PMSOL


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaishali17 said:


> Anzsco code 261313. Belongs to PMSOL


They must be working in a critical industry and the employer must have made representations to the department
Every software engineer will not get the exemption to enter
More then 100,000 PR holders and citizens are still stuck out of Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Arc5aber (Oct 10, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Anyone who was successful in generating HAP ID for a newborn during last 4-5 months? Seems COs are least bothered as of now. Any way out after uploading the required documents including passport?


If your baby was born after you lodged the application, wait for CO to add the new born to PR application. A child under 6 months of age do not need medical test as others and thus no HAP ID required. Based on what would child's age when CO adds baby to application CO might ask for medicals. I had a similar case and CO asked me to get a medical ceritificate from GP as child ws not 6 months old yet


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Arc5aber said:


> If your baby was born after you lodged the application, wait for CO to add the new born to PR application. A child under 6 months of age do not need medical test as others and thus no HAP ID required. Based on what would child's age when CO adds baby to application CO might ask for medicals. I had a similar case and CO asked me to get a medical ceritificate from GP as child ws not 6 months old yet


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

A agent said today this year the visa will go to prioritity list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

mirand said:


> A agent said today this year the visa will go to prioritity list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U mean grant or invite?

Cheers


----------



## may2020 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I hope you are keeping well. This is my first post so I apologised if this has been asked earlier. If my skill assessment is positive, then I will apply for 251313/251311 with 85 points after state sponsorship (NSW). 

I am offshore and aware that priorities are now for onshore people to get under 190 quota.

Could I get your help to suggest whether applying for 251313 (retail pharmacist)/ 251311 (hospital pharmacist) will be worth my stress, time and money to sit for the exams organised by the Aus Pharm Council in 2021 for this 190 visa? This occupation is not in the priority lists. Also, I am 43 years old and I am worried that I may missed the age mark if I ever receive the invites - I have heard stories that offshore applicants waited for more than a year (and still waiting) after they submitted their EOI.

All advice are greatly appreciated. Have a good day.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

may2020 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I hope you are keeping well. This is my first post so I apologised if this has been asked earlier. If my skill assessment is positive, then I will apply for 251313/251311 with 85 points after state sponsorship (NSW).
> 
> I am offshore and aware that priorities are now for onshore people to get under 190 quota.
> ...


At this moment anything connected with healthcare is being given priority 
You are connected with healthcare so give it a shot
Once you get the invite, the clock stops and age will not be an issue

Cheers


----------



## compusanju (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi All,

I am new to forum and wanted to thank all for sharing so many details.
I have applied for NSW 190 visa last year on 12/11/2019 with Database Administrator (job code - 262111) and 80 points(including SS points). I am planning to give PTE again to increase chances of having 90 points. I haven't seen any invite from NSW for Database Administrator (job code - 262111) in last 1.5 year and was planning to get my application assess from ACS with Software engineer jobcode . Since my job involved some work of software engineer as well but not sure whether ACS will accept my experience for same.

Please advise

1) Is there any issue in getting assessment done with software engineer jobcode?
(I am staying in sydney on 457 visa and my company applied new 482 with database administrator jobcode.My previous ACS assessment was also done with database administrator jobcode only) ?

2) Are there any other ways my chances of getting NSW 190 state sponsorship can increase?

Any suggestions will be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

*190 ACT 2020 visa application*

Hello members, 
I hope you are well. 
My husband and I got the invite for 190 ACT in January and applied on March 2nd 2020. 
I am the primary applicant and my ANZCO code is 233914 (Engineering Technologist). 
I applied with 95 points, and provided all possible details along with the documents attached. 
I am hoping to get some insight on the general processing time for ACT 190 applications for couples. I am starting to get really anxious and experiencing depression like symptoms because of my obsession with the immi account since it has almost been 7 and a half months now and my status is "received" with the processing time 6 to 9 months still. 

Also, should I still be expecting a CO Contact after 7 and a half months of waiting?
Is there a way I can get some update on my application? Please help me as this situation is really taking a toll on my mental health. 
Kind regards,
Somya


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Hello members,
> I hope you are well.
> My husband and I got the invite for 190 ACT in January and applied on March 2nd 2020.
> I am the primary applicant and my ANZCO code is 233914 (Engineering Technologist).
> ...


It'll take as long as it needs. Immigration is crazy at the moment. Some people here have been waiting twice as long as you. Just be patient. You've already recieved an invite, try not to stress.


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Home Affairs policy on migration program 
-------------------------------------------------

In a recent meeting with the home Affairs department the following was advised

- The skilled migration program will concentrate this program year on onshore applicants in PMSOL occupations

- The PMSOL will be continually updated and the broader annual review of the skilled occupation lists will be delayed

- Employer sponsored applicants on the PMSOL will be processed with priority, others may be delayed

- Priority processing will be given to Partner applications in regional areas

(Source: Migration Institute of Australia)

Iscah Post today.. 

Is this for grant or invite or both?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

vaishali17 said:


> Home Affairs policy on migration program
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> In a recent meeting with the home Affairs department the following was advised
> ...


Means they will only invite from priority list untill a vaccine is found


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi Everyone ,I am new here have a question ,if anyone is in same situation ,I applied for 190 last year in December offsore,but I am onsore now on AAT bridging visa,just wpndering if there anychance to change my bridging visa to 190 ??
Thanks
Reagrds,


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Yogisharma said:


> Hi Everyone ,I am new here have a question ,if anyone is in same situation ,I applied for 190 last year in December offsore,but I am onsore now on AAT bridging visa,just wpndering if there anychance to change my bridging visa to 190 ??
> Thanks
> Reagrds,


You have to provide more detail. Why you're on AAT bridging visa? Is your 190 visa still under processing?


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

I have waiting 190 for TAS from 15/1/2019 and still in processing, got s57 and replied in 3/2020 then 6 months later got the s56 request on 3/9/2020 for the heath check and police check, submitted everything on 3/10/2020 , still a long wait 😞


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

thib said:


> I have waiting 190 for TAS from 15/1/2019 and still in processing, got s57 and replied in 3/2020 then 6 months later got the s56 request on 3/9/2020 for the heath check and police check, submitted everything on 3/10/2020 , still a long wait 😞


*
At least you're in the safe side after the s57.

I'm just curious what was about? Employment or something else in your application?*


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

vaishali17 said:


> Home Affairs policy on migration program
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


The first point has no validation. There is NO OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT or any document or statement released whatsoever.

This the tha para written on their website where PMSOL list is mentioned:

"**Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL will be given priority processing**. *All other skilled occupation lists will remain active, but the PMSOL occupations will take priority. "

Here there is no mention of ONSHORE or OFFSHORE. Meanwhile, day before yesterday I saw an offshore invite.

They have also mentioned "visa application", which means post-invite-and-fees-paid state. I'm not sure if they have written anything about invites.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

emios88 said:


> Means they will only invite from priority list untill a vaccine is found


That may be true, unfortunately.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Kuta said:


> U mean grant or invite?
> 
> Cheers


May be both, as he backlog is so much that the immi would prioritise to clear it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

mirand said:


> Employer Sponsored visas, for those migrants coming to fill a specific skills gap where an Australian worker is not available, will be prioritised over non-sponsored visas with a focus on occupations on the Priority Migration Skills Occupation List.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incorrect statement.

Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL will be given priority processing. *All other skilled occupation lists will remain active, but the PMSOL occupations will take priority. *

Please read - Employer sponsored AND visa applications.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> Some news regarding the department of Immigration’s policy on police clearances:
> 
> 5.15 (b) – Offshore applicants:
> 
> ...


Our PCC is about to be expired in 2 months. For safer side, we'll be going for a fresh application.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

NB said:


> Keep emailing them every week that you are waiting for the hapid
> 
> There is no way you can generate the hapid yourself
> 
> ...


Gentle reminder with a count may ignite guilt in their inner concious 

Gentle reminder #1 #2 #3 #4

Add [URGENT] in the subject as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

negi said:


> I hope you are aware that PMSOL is only for employer sponsored visas so basically the occupation of primary applicant should matter because He/She will be the one sponsored by an Australian employer and not the partner.
> 
> PMSOL has no effect on 189/190/491 visa processing.


Incorrect.

"Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL..."

Quoted from: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol

Visa applications means any application - Employer sponsored, 189, 190, xyz.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

vaishali17 said:


> Thank you for sharing link.
> 
> Also, if the secondary skilled applicant in is PMSOL list. Are there any chances to get the grant earlier?
> 
> Or while granting the visa only primary applicant occupation is considered?


Logically yes, but is DHA you know. It's very difficult to get such info from them.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi NB, Could you please share a process on how to raise an FOI?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> thib said:
> 
> 
> > I have waiting 190 for TAS from 15/1/2019 and still in processing, got s57 and replied in 3/2020 then 6 months later got the s56 request on 3/9/2020 for the heath check and police check, submitted everything on 3/10/2020 , still a long wait 😞
> ...


It was about the english exam certificate , they already checked it in 9/2019 but they only replied it on the end of 3/2020 ( 6 months) after i sent so many email for GFU for asking ( im not sure if that help or not ) but at least i tried it better than just waiting. Now im still waiting ... took me almost 2 years


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

thib said:


> It was about the english exam certificate , they already checked it in 9/2019 but they only replied it on the end of 3/2020 ( 6 months) after i sent so many email for GFU for asking ( im not sure if that help or not ) but at least i tried it better than just waiting. Now im still waiting ... took me almost 2 years


*Aha, I see. I hope I come back to this thread on 3/11 and find you writing that you got your grant. Best of luck! 
*


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> Incorrect statement.
> 
> Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL will be given priority processing. *All other skilled occupation lists will remain active, but the PMSOL occupations will take priority. *
> 
> ...


Correcting myself here.

Correct priority or precedence is -
1. Employee sponsored visa
- Global Talent programm Subclass 188
2. Critical sector (Medical, Aged care, etc)
3. Employer lodged visa for someone in PMSOL
4. Subclass 494 - Employer Sponsored Regional
5. Subclass 491 - Skilled work Regional 
6. Subclass 187 - Regional Sponsored (diff from 494)
7. Subclass 489 
8. Subclass 190
9. Subclass 189

Now depends how many applications under 1-6.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Thankyou all for the reply


----------



## Dulram (Oct 16, 2020)

*190 Qld invited to lodge the application*

Hi guys, I am Dulram and new member.
could you please kindly clarify the issue i have.

My wife is a Doctor and we are invited to apply for the QLD state nomination on 16th October. I am a Mechanical Engineer with positive skill assessment. but Skill assessment's 3 year completed on 9th October 2020. we clamed the skilled partner points in EOI. according to the Engineers Australia, skill assessment is not expiring but DHA may considered only valid for 3 years. Engineers Australia would like to issue duplicate letter for skill assessment for my requirements, but it will take time. 

is it a issue that we didn't update the EOI when partners skill assessments 3 year completion? and what can i do now? 

any suggestions? please


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> thib said:
> 
> 
> > It was about the english exam certificate , they already checked it in 9/2019 but they only replied it on the end of 3/2020 ( 6 months) after i sent so many email for GFU for asking ( im not sure if that help or not ) but at least i tried it better than just waiting. Now im still waiting ... took me almost 2 years
> ...


Thank you very much but i think i may need to wait another 6-9 months base on the global processing time. Long way 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dulram said:


> Hi guys, I am Dulram and new member.
> could you please kindly clarify the issue i have.
> 
> My wife is a Doctor and we are invited to apply for the QLD state nomination on 16th October. I am a Mechanical Engineer with positive skill assessment. but Skill assessment's 3 year completed on 9th October 2020. we clamed the skilled partner points in EOI. according to the Engineers Australia, skill assessment is not expiring but DHA may considered only valid for 3 years. Engineers Australia would like to issue duplicate letter for skill assessment for my requirements, but it will take time.
> ...


If you are claiming spouse points, then the spouse skills assessment has to be valid on the date that you get the final invite
If it has expired , then your application would most likely be rejected for over claiming points notwithstanding the fact that you may have subsequently got the assessment renewed 

The most important date is that of the final invite and not the pre invite 
Cheers


----------



## Dulram (Oct 16, 2020)

NB said:


> If you are claiming spouse points, then the spouse skills assessment has to be valid on the date that you get the final invite
> If it has expired , then your application would most likely be rejected for over claiming points notwithstanding the fact that you may have subsequently got the assessment renewed
> 
> The most important date is that of the final invite and not the pre invite
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thank you very much for your response 

is that mean i am in safe side if i can get renewed my skill assessment before the final invite by DHA? 

many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dulram said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you very much for your response
> 
> ...


DHA does not issue the final invite
It’s issued by the state
The moment it’s issued, your EOI will get locked in Skillselect and you will not be able to make any changes to the skills assessment number etc 

Cheers


----------



## Dulram (Oct 16, 2020)

NB said:


> DHA does not issue the final invite
> It’s issued by the state
> The moment it’s issued, your EOI will get locked in Skillselect and you will not be able to make any changes to the skills assessment number etc
> 
> Cheers


ok... this is the first invitation called "Invitation to lodge an application"

so... do you mean qld state will invite again after lodging an application?
and will i be in safe side if i can get renewed my skill assessment before lodging the application for first invite? please clarify 

many thanks NB


----------



## may2020 (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks, appreciate your advice!


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> "Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL..."
> 
> ...


Well, you contradicted yourself by sharing the DHA official note on PMSOL. I hope you scrolled till the end and saw this:

*Priority processing of nomination and visa applications for PMSOL occupa​​tions applies to these employer sponsored visa subclasses:

-Temporary Skill Shortage (TSS) visa (subclass 482)​
-Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 494)
-Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) visa (subclass 186)​ 
-Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS) visa (subclass 187)*

Also, when they say "Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL.." What they mean is that _new invitations/nominations and those visa applications already lodged under these visa categories will be prioritized. _

P.S: I'm a Registered Nurse (Critical Care & Emergency), lodged my 190 visa in March, 2020. If PMSOL actually affects 189/190 too (as per you), I believe me and many of my RN friends would have already got our visas granted as Even my code name itself says "Critical care" lol


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

negi said:


> Well, you contradicted yourself by sharing the DHA official note on PMSOL. I hope you scrolled till the end and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have corrected myself and posted the entire set of priorities of different visa categories. 190, 189 are bottom 2 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

negi said:


> Well, you contradicted yourself by sharing the DHA official note on PMSOL. I hope you scrolled till the end and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correcting myself here.

Correct priority or precedence is -

1. Employee sponsored visa

- Global Talent programm Subclass 188

2. Critical sector (Medical, Aged care, etc)

3. Employer lodged visa for someone in PMSOL

4. Subclass 494 - Employer Sponsored Regional

5. Subclass 491 - Skilled work Regional 

6. Subclass 187 - Regional Sponsored (diff from 494)

7. Subclass 489 

8. Subclass 190

9. Subclass 189

Now depends how many applications under 1-6.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jigar Patel (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi there, I am just wondering when did you apply for Skill nomination? and have you got 14 days to submit the documents or 24 hrs?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Jigar Patel said:


> Hi there, I am just wondering when did you apply for Skill nomination? and have you got 14 days to submit the documents or 24 hrs?


Skilled immigration is currently closed for offshore applicants. If you are onshore, you stand a chance. You get 14 days to submit documentary evidence to support your points claim once you have a "pre-invite", after which you get the final invite. Once you have the final invite, you have 60 days to submit all required documents.


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Update:
I applied to VFS for PCC, but they have rejected my spouse application as passport was expiring after 5 months & 26 days. They are strict on minimum 6 month timeline. hope this helps someone.
Applied for PCC again after passport renewal.


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi @NB,

Could you please let us know what is correct?

I had applied(paid fees and all after final invite) for 190-QLD visa in Feb 2020 (FY 2019-20). Quota for 190 in FY 2019-20 is 22.5k~approx.

The government says 190 has quota of 11.2k in FY 2020-21.

I still haven't received my grant. Amy I belonging to FY 2019-20 or FY 2020-21?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi all,

Whats the importance of date and month mentioned on the global visa processing times.

As shown below 

Last updated: 18 September 2020 (for month ending July 2020)

Month in the bracket hasn't been changed since August 2020.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssiddu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Whats the importance of date and month mentioned on the global visa processing times.
> 
> ...


Not worth the paper it’s printed on

Except citizenship applications in which they give the number of applications received and pending at the end of each month, the information given in all other visas is useless

Some applicants get their grant in weeks and some don’t get it for years, no matter what the times says

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

ssiddu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Whats the importance of date and month mentioned on the global visa processing times.
> 
> ...


*
Indicative for the applicants AND something for the CO & the global feedback unit to argue about with you if you're complaining and asking for a status update (seriously).* P.S. There has been very few grants for August. Therefore, they kept it for July, I suppose.


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> Could you please let us know what is correct?
> 
> ...


Hi @NB 

Could you please answer this question?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I am filling 190 Visa application form, 80 and 1221 form , While filling spouse details.. do I need to provide her employer's details? 

I am not claiming any spouse points... I have reference letter from first company , but It will be difficult to get reference letter from her 2nd company. 

TIA.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

ankitparas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am filling 190 Visa application form, 80 and 1221 form , While filling spouse details.. do I need to provide her employer's details?
> 
> ...


*If you provide her employment history in the last 10 years, it's fine, and you don't even have to provide any reference whatsoever. This is a charachter assessment, not necessarily for points. Just write it briefly in the forms. It's just information for the CO.*


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Processing time now 9 to 12 months


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

33157515 said:


> Processing time now 9 to 12 months



I just hit my 10 months mark and well guess many of us are in this bracket now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

marzipan said:


> I just hit my 10 months mark and well guess many of us are in this bracket now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an estimation, not a guarantee


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> It'll take as long as it needs. Immigration is crazy at the moment. Some people here have been waiting twice as long as you. Just be patient. You've already recieved an invite, try not to stress.


Thank you for the response, I am trying to stay positive but reading about so many people who have been waiting for a response since more than a year really scares the hell outof me. Plus they've made everything so confusing. 
The priority list agenda.. is that for lodged applications as well? If I have lodged the visa application with the department of home affairs, do I still need to worry?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Thank you for the response, I am trying to stay positive but reading about so many people who have been waiting for a response since more than a year really scares the hell outof me. Plus they've made everything so confusing.
> The priority list agenda.. is that for lodged applications as well? If I have lodged the visa application with the department of home affairs, do I still need to worry?


If you have submitted your application you have nothing to worry about unless you've done something fraudulent that may get you rejected. It's just going to take time.


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> If you have submitted your application you have nothing to worry about unless you've done something fraudulent that may get you rejected. It's just going to take time.


Thanks iamjordanxd... I triple checked my application before lodging so hopefully everything's fine. Hopefully people who've been waiting since long get a response soon.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hitting 3 month mark now, soo long to go!

Atleast don't have to travel anywhere due to Lockdown!


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

*exlipse*



AussieStudent2014 said:


> Hitting 3 month mark now, soo long to go!
> 
> Atleast don't have to travel anywhere due to Lockdown!


10 Monther here


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

*1. Is it okay to lodge without your photos?*

When I about to lodge the 190 application, the system lists 'facial image' as a required document. If I don't upload it, the system asks me to give the reason why submitting without all the required document attached.

While I know, in the official 190 document checklist, the passport photo is not required. So, is it okay to lodge the application without it? Would CO even request to provide it?

{ Just out of curiosity. I plan to take one. }

*2. To postpone the medical exam*

I believe it's better to postpone your medical exam. As the processing time is getting longer, taking the medical too early means it is easy to get expired during processing. Am I right?

{ I just got a place next month. At first, I think how lucky I am. At second thought, I shall probably reschedule it. }

PS: I like the new dark mode of the forum LOL


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

locomomo said:


> *1. Is it okay to lodge without your photos?*
> 
> When I about to lodge the 190 application, the system lists 'facial image' as a required document. If I don't upload it, the system asks me to give the reason why submitting without all the required document attached.
> 
> ...


1 - I think it is fine to lodge without it, but you risk having a CO ask for it. I had a similar choice to make and ended up just submitting a passport sized photo with my name hand written and signed on the back. Felt very old school but did it to not have any reason to slow down the processing.

2 - Personal choice, but I would prefer to do them asap if you can for the same reason as above. If it ends up you have to do them twice, it was still worth it in my view, since you put yourself in a position to potentially get a 'direct grant'.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

locomomo said:


> *1. Is it okay to lodge without your photos?*
> 
> When I about to lodge the 190 application, the system lists 'facial image' as a required document. If I don't upload it, the system asks me to give the reason why submitting without all the required document attached.
> 
> ...


*1.The thing is, most CO are overthinkers. If you didn't upload your photo while the system requires it, they may suspect that something is wrong and contact you which could result in delays. 

2. Good thinking, but things are unexpected at all! I mean I wouldn't do that, generally. Also, interestingly, we've seen people have been given grants after 14+ months and the CO didn't ask them to redo the medicals. So, it's not always like you mentioned.

PS: I like the dark mode more than the light. The bright one is so annoying lol ;p*


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

It might be prudent to re-do the AFP check / other police checks if your grant is taking forever (like mine). I'm not about to spend $500 on another medical check, but I feel better doing $42 for another AFP check if required. Anything to get a DG without any delays is good!


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

mfh5001 said:


> It might be prudent to re-do the AFP check / other police checks if your grant is taking forever (like mine). I'm not about to spend $500 on another medical check, but I feel better doing $42 for another AFP check if required. Anything to get a DG without any delays is good!


DoHA just changed their rules. If you're onshore applicant, the AFP won't get expired during processing in most cases.

Now it seems the medi validity shares the same change.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - I think it is fine to lodge without it, but you risk having a CO ask for it. I had a similar choice to make and ended up just submitting a passport sized photo with my name hand written and signed on the back. Felt very old school but did it to not have any reason to slow down the processing.
> 
> 2 - Personal choice, but I would prefer to do them asap if you can for the same reason as above. If it ends up you have to do them twice, it was still worth it in my view, since you put yourself in a position to potentially get a 'direct grant'.





Hamadeh said:


> *1.The thing is, most CO are overthinkers. If you didn't upload your photo while the system requires it, they may suspect that something is wrong and contact you which could result in delays.
> 
> 2. Good thinking, but things are unexpected at all! I mean I wouldn't do that, generally. Also, interestingly, we've seen people have been given grants after 14+ months and the CO didn't ask them to redo the medicals. So, it's not always like you mentioned.
> 
> PS: I like the dark mode more than the light. The bright one is so annoying lol ;p*


Thank you for your thinking.

1. I would definitely take the photo then.

2. I don't assume I'm lucky enough to get the 'direct grant' but the 14+ months case is really mind-changing. I will keep the Nov medi appointment.

{ The multi-quote doesn't work. I used back the traditional quote syntax. }


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

locomomo said:


> DoHA just changed their rules. If you're onshore applicant, the AFP won't get expired during processing in most cases.
> 
> Now it seems the medi validity shares the same change.


Thanks for this insight - does it say anywhere on any website that they changed this? If that's the case then I'll save the $40 or so and just not do a new one.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

mfh5001 said:


> Thanks for this insight - does it say anywhere on any website that they changed this? If that's the case then I'll save the $40 or so and just not do a new one.


Please check Iscah's website.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I got my newborn added to the application successfully and got a HAP ID generation. Getting my wife's and newborn's medicals done next week. So the CO's are working and responding!

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

bahlv said:


> I got my newborn added to the application successfully and got a HAP ID generation. Getting my wife's and newborn's medicals done next week. So the CO's are working and responding!
> 
> Hoping for the best!


Great news and even just came to know that they are doing employment verification also as a person from Malaysia told us that his boss got email from the department.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

That's great news too


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

bahlv said:


> I got my newborn added to the application successfully and got a HAP ID generation. Getting my wife's and newborn's medicals done next week. So the CO's are working and responding!
> 
> Hoping for the best!


Hi, just wondering how long it takes for them to add since you noticed about your baby. Thank you!


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi Guys, I need help with form 80- question 19 & 20

1. for unemployed period, can I mention in just 1 line.
DOB- First employment date - unemployed - supported by parents.( I have a gap year between 12th and engineering, do i need to mention this separately )

2. Tertiary education:
For schooling do I need to give only senior secondary(11th and 12th) ?
or other classes also ?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

bahlv said:


> I got my newborn added to the application successfully and got a HAP ID generation. Getting my wife's and newborn's medicals done next week. So the CO's are working and responding!
> 
> Hoping for the best!


Is it automatically generated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus_PR_aspirant (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello Experts,

I have passport with the name as "first name last name" whereas educational documents have my name as "first name middle name last name".
Now CO is asking me to provide the Australian PCC which includes both the names in order to process my application for 190 SC.

So have raised AFP check again where i have mentioned my name as "first name last name" and selected "Yes" if known by other names and provided other name as "first name middle name last name"
And I have uploaded the documents on AFP site which has name as "first name last name" only.

my question is - 
1. Does AFP check now will provide me the certificate mentioning both the names on the same certificate? or I should have raised only certificate with other name this time?
2. Is it required to upload documents revealing each name on AFP site while submitting the application?


PS - I know its little silly questions but don't want surprise after waiting 1 week for AFP and delaying again my PR application which is awaited now more than a year.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mirand said:


> Is it automatically generated?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No i mailed them


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitparas said:


> Hi Guys, I need help with form 80- question 19 & 20
> 
> 1. for unemployed period, can I mention in just 1 line.
> DOB- First employment date - unemployed - supported by parents.( I have a gap year between 12th and engineering, do i need to mention this separately )
> ...


1.I presume you are giving chronological order so there will be a line for that period. Just mention supported by parents and preparing for employment

2. I gave from KG to college
You can take your own decision

Cheers


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Aus_PR_aspirant said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have passport with the name as "first name last name" whereas educational documents have my name as "first name middle name last name".
> Now CO is asking me to provide the Australian PCC which includes both the names in order to process my application for 190 SC.
> ...


Hey do you mind telling you are from onshore or offshore?


----------



## Michael1977 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi Guys, Me and my wife have done our medicals last Monday. My wife examinations show as *Examinations ready for assessment – no action required* 
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment)

whereas my status is bit different and shown as *health clearance provided - no action required*

what is the reason that my wife has this status? I am super worried. Thanks


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Michael1977 said:


> Hi Guys, Me and my wife have done our medicals last Monday. My wife examinations show as *Examinations ready for assessment – no action required*
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment)
> 
> whereas my status is bit different and shown as *health clearance provided - no action required*
> ...


*Mine had changed to your wife's then after a couple of days changed to yours. You shouldn't be worried at least for now.*


----------



## Michael1977 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> *Mine had changed to your wife's then after a couple of days changed to yours. You shouldn't be worried at least for now.*


Thanks for your reply. Did they tell you anything during the examination?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Michael1977 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Did they tell you anything during the examination?


*Nope. All went well, obviously.*


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello experts,
I hope you are well.
my husband and I applied for 190 visa in march 2020, I’m the primary applicant and he’s the dependent ( This was lodged through the department of home affairs so this is the final application).
my husband urgently needs to travel back to india due to some family emergency... but we’re really worried this will adversely affect our 190 visa result. I am writing to get some advise and figure out what our options are in this situation... if he does travel back now we wouldn’t need a travel exemption as we are currently on a 485 visa valid until October 2021... but if he goes back now and we get a co contact then we’re worried our application will be in jeopardy.... i want to know if this is true? any help/ advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Aus_PR_aspirant (Oct 24, 2020)

vaishali17 said:


> Hey do you mind telling you are from onshore or offshore?


Onshore


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Your husband is the secondary applicant so chances of him required for questions is minimal
He will anyways be available on mobile and email should the need arise
So it will not affect or delay your processing 
Just make sure that you inform the CO of your husband’s travels as he will have an IED in case you get the grant before he can return
Have you thought out how he will return back, as it may be difficult to get an exemption 

Cheers


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

NB said:


> 1.I presume you are giving chronological order so there will be a line for that period. Just mention supported by parents and preparing for employment
> 
> 2. I gave from KG to college
> You can take your own decision
> ...


Thanks


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Your husband is the secondary applicant so chances of him required for questions is minimal
> He will anyways be available on mobile and email should the need arise
> So it will not affect or delay your processing
> Just make sure that you inform the CO of your husband’s travels as he will have an IED in case you get the grant before he can return
> ...


thanks so much for the response! The thing is we haven’t had our co contact yet... what do you think I should do?


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

I am unable to submit my 190 application.
While attaching documents there is section for PCC for US, but I stayed there for less than 12 months.

any suggestion.., do I need to attach all the documents in the attachment section? 

I do not have evidence - " member of family unit", I have already uploaded details of my spouse in another section. I do not have any other family member to add in my application.

How can I skip these documents upload?


----------



## ndaqqaq (Feb 19, 2020)

bahlv said:


> I got my newborn added to the application successfully and got a HAP ID generation. Getting my wife's and newborn's medicals done next week. So the CO's are working and responding!
> 
> Hoping for the best!


Congrats on the baby, i am on the same boat, my agent uploaded all the documents required for the new baby almost a month ago and we are yet to receive a HAP ID, can you please guide me on how to approach/email them as you did? Also how long did it take for the HAP ID to be generated since you first notified them.

Offshore Civil Engineer 233211, ACT Visa 190, Applied since May 2020


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hello,
We lodged 190 VISA application in July 2019, still pending after CO contact for Medicals and PCC in Dec 2019.
I have the below questions on document expiries:

1. *Primary applicant PTE *is valid till 28 March 2021. Would the CO contact again for redoing PTE exam if it expired before the VISA approval. Is it a good idea to redo PTE again before expiry

2. a)* Primary Applicant ACS Assessment- says "*This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter", Date of receiving the letter was - 12 December 2018, so expired 12 December 2020. Should we have to redo ACS assessment again after lodging VISA application??

b) Another update is the primary applicant is quitting her job very soon, would this be a problem for future assessment with ACS???

3. *Secondary Applicant (claimed partner points) PTE*- Expires 10 November 2020. Do we need to redo PTE for him aswell

4. *Secondary applicant -* EA assessment - No validity mentioned. I read online if validity is not mentioned then it's valid for 3 years -* Is this CORRECT?*

Its been 1 year 4 months since we lodged our VISA, the wait time has been horrible, COVID didn't help of course. Any movements in offshore applications seen 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

dakkin05 said:


> Hello,
> We lodged 190 VISA application in July 2019, still pending after CO contact for Medicals and PCC in Dec 2019.
> I have the below questions on document expiries:
> 
> ...


You don't need to anything. They won't get expired during processing. You just need to make sure they're valid when you got invited.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Aus_PR_aspirant said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have passport with the name as "first name last name" whereas educational documents have my name as "first name middle name last name".
> Now CO is asking me to provide the Australian PCC which includes both the names in order to process my application for 190 SC.
> ...


AFP is not DoHA. Just ring them. (02) 6140 6502.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

ankitparas said:


> I am unable to submit my 190 application.
> While attaching documents there is section for PCC for US, but I stayed there for less than 12 months.
> 
> any suggestion.., do I need to attach all the documents in the attachment section?
> ...


Just hit "submit" and give the reason in the next dialog, which asks you why docs are missing.


----------



## srinivas sv (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi All,
I have a query regarding 'Partners skills qualification'. I am calculating teh points by entering the details at the link


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/tools/points-calculator



I came up with the question '*Select the relevant partner skills qualifications:* '
My wife is not working, but I want to get the 10 points by selecting 'You are single or your partner is an Australian citizen or permanent resident' as I am planning to apply as a alone at the moment for the 190 VISA.

Thanks


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi Everyone

I have a question regarding the Form 80:

1. In question 19 regarding employment details, how much in detail do we have to give our responsibilities and duties? does it have to be long and detailed or just one or two major duties e.g. web development, CRM solution implementation suffice?

2. In question 35 regarding being in Australia previously and where you have to give details of the kind of visa and the arrival and departure dates, if all the Subsequent Visas after Student (first Visa in Australia), such as Bridging Visa A, then Temporary Resident and then Bridging Visa A again were all granted in Australia and the applicant never left the country, do we leave the arrival and departure dates blank (arrival and departure dates don't make sense if the place of issue was Australia) or use the start and end dates of the respective visas?

Just getting confused about these questions and would really appreciate some guidance with them...thanks in advance


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ndaqqaq said:


> Congrats on the baby, i am on the same boat, my agent uploaded all the documents required for the new baby almost a month ago and we are yet to receive a HAP ID, can you please guide me on how to approach/email them as you did? Also how long did it take for the HAP ID to be generated since you first notified them.
> 
> Offshore Civil Engineer 233211, ACT Visa 190, Applied since May 2020


Hey. I called the Skilled Support Helpline number and they guided me with the next steps.
+61 2 61960196


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

srinivas sv said:


> Hi All,
> I have a query regarding 'Partners skills qualification'. I am calculating teh points by entering the details at the link
> 
> 
> ...


Is your wife planning on joining you in Australia?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

srinivas sv said:


> Hi All,
> I have a query regarding 'Partners skills qualification'. I am calculating teh points by entering the details at the link
> 
> 
> ...


You can only get 10 points if you are single or your wife is a PR/citizen of Aus. If NOT, then you cannot claim single points (being married) even if you are planning to apply on your own at this moment. You need to declare your marital status and will get additional points if she can show English competency+Skills assessment/occupation.
And why will you not include your wife in your EOI application? Are you aware that partner visas have got a waiting period of 17-24 months and not forgetting the extra costs and mental stress.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

srinivas sv said:


> Hi All,
> I have a query regarding 'Partners skills qualification'. I am calculating teh points by entering the details at the link
> 
> 
> ...


You cannot claim 10 points since you are already married. That will be falsifying your claim and subsequently your visa will be rejected. It does not matter if your spouse is joining now or later. You have to be truthful as the CO will check everything during processing if you get an invitation.


----------



## ndaqqaq (Feb 19, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Hey. I called the Skilled Support Helpline number and they guided me with the next steps.
> +61 2 61960196


Thanks we have already followed the steps they require, but is there any chance you could share the email address you used to send them a follow up with.


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello all I need some opinions.

I got invited in Feb, lodged in March for engineering with 90 points in total, paid for the lodgement, done my blood tests, and have been waiting endlessly since.

But things have gotten better and I am now employed in a heathcare- related field.

Is it possible to update my 190 application to reflect that I am working in healthcare to accelerate my grant?

My employer said they are willing to sponsor me, should I withdraw the 190 application and go for employer sponsorship will I be able to get my PR sooner?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

VincyVincentVincy said:


> Hello all I need some opinions.
> 
> I got invited in Feb, lodged in March for engineering with 90 points in total, paid for the lodgement, done my blood tests, and have been waiting endlessly since.
> 
> ...


*Are you offshore or onshore?*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VincyVincentVincy said:


> Hello all I need some opinions.
> 
> I got invited in Feb, lodged in March for engineering with 90 points in total, paid for the lodgement, done my blood tests, and have been waiting endlessly since.
> 
> ...


You have to inform the CO anyways for your new job and contact details
Whether it will expedite your application, is doubtful 
You can submit your 186 application in parallel to your 190 application 
You can withdraw the other when you get the grant in either
no Point in withdrawing now, as you will not get any refund

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ndaqqaq said:


> Thanks we have already followed the steps they require, but is there any chance you could share the email address you used to send them a follow up with.


skilled.support [at] homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

bahlv said:


> skilled.support [at] homeaffairs.gov.au


Hi I saw you signature, any updates on your application?


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi guys... how do I give the DoHA any updates if I have not received a CO contact yet?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Hi guys... how do I give the DoHA any updates if I have not received a CO contact yet?


You can use change in circumstances form under your Visa Application, if you want to report to CO of any changes since your application.

If you just want to ping CO because you have not received any CO Contact, then you cannot..!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

11 months waiting. Feeling upset 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

mirand said:


> 11 months waiting. Feeling upset
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! Nov 2019!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ga2au said:


> Hi I saw you signature, any updates on your application?


We just got my newborn added to my application, got HAP ID and medicals done. So did get a response from the CO after they added my newborn to the application. Once medicals are uploaded, the wait for the grant will continue. 

Although the target is to secure a job offer and upload along with the application to expedite the grant. Lets see. What about you?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

bahlv said:


> We just got my newborn added to my application, got HAP ID and medicals done. So did get a response from the CO after they added my newborn to the application. Once medicals are uploaded, the wait for the grant will continue.
> 
> Although the target is to secure a job offer and upload along with the application to expedite the grant. Lets see. What about you?


What’s ur application status now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

bahlv said:


> We just got my newborn added to my application, got HAP ID and medicals done. So did get a response from the CO after they added my newborn to the application. Once medicals are uploaded, the wait for the grant will continue.
> 
> Although the target is to secure a job offer and upload along with the application to expedite the grant. Lets see. What about you?


Just waiting since Nov 2019. No CO's or anything. so I dont know whats going on. hehehe


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mirand said:


> What’s ur application status now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It still says received


----------



## js94 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi guys,

Just writing here to let everyone know that I just got my Visa Grant today on 27 October 2020.
Grateful for this forum have so much resources and knowing people in the same situation.

Application Onshore
QLD 190 Skilled Nominated
Lodge Date: 5 Oct 2019
Occupation: Earth Science Technician
Direct Grant.
Status from Received direct to Finalised.

There is hope for those not under priority jobs list, things are moving after they announced the budget.
Total processing time: 1 year 1 month.

Good luck to everyone still waiting, especially those from 2019!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

js94 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just writing here to let everyone know that I just got my Visa Grant today on 27 October 2020.
> Grateful for this forum have so much resources and knowing people in the same situation.
> ...


Many congratulations!


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

js94 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just writing here to let everyone know that I just got my Visa Grant today on 27 October 2020.
> Grateful for this forum have so much resources and knowing people in the same situation.
> ...


Amazing! Congrats, that's exciting. Looks like they're SLOWLY getting to us.

10 months here, almost 11. Here's hoping we all get our grants!


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

js94 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just writing here to let everyone know that I just got my Visa Grant today on 27 October 2020.
> Grateful for this forum have so much resources and knowing people in the same situation.
> ...


*Congratulations!*


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

js94 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just writing here to let everyone know that I just got my Visa Grant today on 27 October 2020.
> Grateful for this forum have so much resources and knowing people in the same situation.
> ...


Congratulations 

I hope once the 190 visa is lodged they don't process is differently for different states and all are processed under a single umbrella


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Is there any rule regarding passport minimum validity? Should I get my biometrics done with current passport, then update new passport later, or wait to get bio after I've got the new pp. Much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivalavidarose said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there any rule regarding passport minimum validity? Should I get my biometrics done with current passport, then update new passport later, or wait to get bio after I've got the new pp. Much appreciated.


On the day of the grant, your passport must have minimum of 6 months validity
If it doesn’t, your grant will be put on hold till you renew your passport

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> I hope once the 190 visa is lodged they don't process is differently for different states and all are processed under a single umbrella


Earlier once lodged, all Anzsco codes , points or states or onshore or offshore used to have no influence on processing times
Now it’s all pick and choose
Very few offshore applicants who are not connected to healthcare are being given grants

Cheers


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

NB said:


> On the day of the grant, your passport must have minimum of 6 months validity
> If it doesn’t, your grant will be put on hold till you renew your passport
> 
> Cheers


My partner (main applicant) sent his passport off for renewal to the UK back in August and we're still waiting to receive it. We are onshore VIC.

Does this mean our visa cannot be granted until the new passport is received? I think his passport was expiring early next year.


----------



## Nicholas_UK (Oct 27, 2020)

By the looks of things, including the Grant stated above, and the two grants on the Immitracker website, it looks like they have granted some from October last year. When looking at the immitracker, it looks like October lodgements was the cut off for when Covid hit in March. Bearing all that in mind, hopefully what it means is, they are now starting to clear the lodgements from October 2019 onwards? Maybe its way too early to see a pattern, but it looks very possible that that's what they are now doing.... FINGERS CROSSED. 

I live in NSW, onshore. 
Applied for Research and Development Manager 190 in Feb 2020.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Nicholas_UK said:


> By the looks of things, including the Grant stated above, and the two grants on the Immitracker website, it looks like they have granted some from October last year. When looking at the immitracker, it looks like October lodgements was the cut off for when Covid hit in March. Bearing all that in mind, hopefully what it means is, they are now starting to clear the lodgements from October 2019 onwards? Maybe its way too early to see a pattern, but it looks very possible that that's what they are now doing.... FINGERS CROSSED.
> 
> I live in NSW, onshore.
> Applied for Research and Development Manager 190 in Feb 2020.


I tried to distinguish a pattern too, back in March, I saw a few from beginning of December 2019 get approved and I thought I'd be soon up (I applied end of December). But then things slowed down and that didn't happen.

Crystal ball, I thought it might be a matter of the CO's get assigned a "week" and it just goes in the queue. In other words, "today you will be assessing applications submitted in 'this' week for 'this' visa". That could possibly explain the few from October in non-priority occupations getting granted on the same day.

With that said, I got an "IMMI assessment commence" email this morning so maybe they're picking back up altogether? (Who knows, that might be nothing, it might still take another 10 months but I feel better that it's been allocated for processing).


----------



## mohrad (Jun 11, 2020)

NB said:


> On the day of the grant, your passport must have minimum of 6 months validity
> If it doesn’t, your grant will be put on hold till you renew your passport
> 
> Cheers


Is this for the main applicant only or any dependent applicant on the application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HDVIC said:


> My partner (main applicant) sent his passport off for renewal to the UK back in August and we're still waiting to receive it. We are onshore VIC.
> 
> Does this mean our visa cannot be granted until the new passport is received? I think his passport was expiring early next year.


in old times it would not be granted
But due to covid, maybe they will not be so strict, as everything is highly delayed
You can never know

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

markdaniels said:


> With that said, I got an "IMMI assessment commence" email this morning so maybe they're picking back up altogether? (Who knows, that might be nothing, it might still take *another 10 months* but I feel better that it's been allocated for processing).


Not really. That's a very good sign. You're highly likely to get another contact or a grant within a month.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> Not really. That's a very good sign. You're highly likely to get another contact or a grant within a month.


I hope so! Thanks for the insight, I know some people get the IMMI commence email and some don't, so it's hard to gauge.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

markdaniels said:


> I hope so! Thanks for the insight, I know some people get the IMMI commence email and some don't, so it's hard to gauge.


What’s ur lodgment date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

mirand said:


> What’s ur lodgment date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


21/12/2019


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

markdaniels said:


> 21/12/2019


R u prioritized occupation ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

mirand said:


> R u prioritized occupation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

It looks like not until all top1-4 pending applications are cleared , they won’t get into 190 with non critical skills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Just my guess from the document. I think the visa classes subject to priority processing arrangement are processed by one team. The team will rank the visa as per the priority. So as long as there are other higher priority visas pending, they won’t go done to lower priority visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi may i know wherr u saw this?


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey guys

does anyone know if you can change job under same occupation while you are waiting for your 190 to be granted (onshore)? all you need to do is to notify the department?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

captainrock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> does anyone know if you can change job under same occupation while you are waiting for your 190 to be granted (onshore)? all you need to do is to notify the department?


Yes, you can definitely change your job while your 190 is being processed. You just need to inform DHA about your change in circumstances.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captainrock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> does anyone know if you can change job under same occupation while you are waiting for your 190 to be granted (onshore)? all you need to do is to notify the department?


You can
But make sure that your existing visa allows yo to do it 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi NB,

I am planning to move to Melbourne after my grant and work from Melbourne in a job which really doesn't bound me in terms of area. My visa is 190 NSW and I may move to Sydney only after economy picks up and I feel it is a good time to invest into a house etc. in Sydney. and I have family in Melbourne so it will be comfortable with a newborn.

So for example, if I stay in Melbourne for 6 odd months before moving to Sydney, does it impact my Visa in any way? I understand I need to stay in NSW for 2 years which can start when I move there.

Happy to get your opinion on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am planning to move to Melbourne after my grant and work from Melbourne in a job which really doesn't bound me in terms of area. My visa is 190 NSW and I may move to Sydney only after economy picks up and I feel it is a good time to invest into a house etc. in Sydney. and I have family in Melbourne so it will be comfortable with a newborn.
> 
> ...


Technically you are violating your visa conditions if you live in Vic that long
If you don’t work and don’t rent a house in vic, you may get away with it
But as it’s against the rules , even if nsw doesn’t take any action, it may bite you when you apply for citizenship 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Technically you are violating your visa conditions if you live in Vic that long
> If you don’t work and don’t rent a house in vic, you may get away with it
> But as it’s against the rules , even if nsw doesn’t take any action, it may bite you when you apply for citizenship
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the quick response. What will be a reasonable timeframe (in your opinion) to get this cushion in Melbourne. Would 2-3 months be ok? Many thanks!


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

*UPDATE: Please see below a bulletin released by the Department of Home Affairs on Processing priorities for Skilled Migration Visas.*
_*
------------------

The processing of certain Skilled migration visa applications is subject to both Migration Program planning levels and priority processing arrangements set by the Minister which determine the order in which the applications are processed.

Priority processing arrangements have been designed to complement other recent changes to skilled migration to ensure
that the economy gets the skills it needs now. They help to better address the needs of industry by targeting skills in demand across a number of sectors, and help ensure that the skilled migration program is responsive to the current economic climate and the needs of the Australian economy.

The following points-tested skilled migration visas are subject to processing priority arrangements:

· Subclass 189 (Skilled - Independent) (Points-tested stream)
· Subclass 190 (Skilled - Nominated)
· Subclass 489 (Skilled - Regional (Provisional))
· Subclass 491 (Skilled Work Regional (Provisional))

For the above listed visa subclasses, the current processing priorities (with the highest priority listed first) are:

1. Visa applications for any points tested subclass where the Department has determined that the applicant has an occupation within a Critical Sector.
2. Subclass 491 (non-Critical Sector) – applicants are in Australia
3. Subclass 491 (non-Critical Sector) – applicants are outside of Australia
4. Subclass 489 (non-Critical Sector)
5. Subclass 190 (non-Critical Sector)
6. Subclass 189 – Points tested stream only (non-Critical Sector)
*_
*The current processing priorities came into effect from 31 August 2020 and apply to applications lodged with the Department on or after this date and to applications that had been lodged previously with the Department and have not been finalised including those in the final stages of processing.*

Hi all, 

I found this post on one of the agents Facebook page, can anyone confirm if this is true. And will it impact on the 190 lodged application (waiting for Grant). My occupation is not on the priority list and I am onshore, lodged 190 NSW last year November, almost 12 months now. 

Thanks


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

One of my friends, applied for 190 visa in June. Can you anyone let me know, when can he get his PR?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

gopalreddy said:


> One of my friends, applied for 190 visa in June. Can you anyone let me know, when can he get his PR?


No one can tell.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

ssiddu said:


> *UPDATE: Please see below a bulletin released by the Department of Home Affairs on Processing priorities for Skilled Migration Visas.*
> 
> _*------------------
> 
> ...


What's new?  This is practically what's been happening.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi guys, after waiting for 10 months, I got my grant today. Seems like DHA is clearing the backlog. Hopefully everyone waiting will hear an update soon. 

Thank you everyone in Expat Forum community who helped me throughout this journey.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> Hi guys, after waiting for 10 months, I got my grant today. Seems like DHA is clearing the backlog. Hopefully everyone waiting will hear an update soon.
> 
> Thank you everyone in Expat Forum community who helped me throughout this journey.


Congrats!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

lightningThunder said:


> Hi guys, after waiting for 10 months, I got my grant today. Seems like DHA is clearing the backlog. Hopefully everyone waiting will hear an update soon.
> 
> Thank you everyone in Expat Forum community who helped me throughout this journey.


Congrats - assuming you are onshore?


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

Thank you. Yes I'm onshore


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

lightningThunder said:


> Hi guys, after waiting for 10 months, I got my grant today. Seems like DHA is clearing the backlog. Hopefully everyone waiting will hear an update soon.
> 
> Thank you everyone in Expat Forum community who helped me throughout this journey.


Wow! That too on a weekend. Must have been a sweet surprise.
Enjoy the moment mate.

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks like it's raining grants 😲
Head to MyImmiTracker









Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> Hi guys, after waiting for 10 months, I got my grant today. Seems like DHA is clearing the backlog. Hopefully everyone waiting will hear an update soon.
> 
> Thank you everyone in Expat Forum community who helped me throughout this journey.


Many congratulations!


----------



## anhlv2312 (Sep 20, 2020)

After 10 months, I got CO contacted today for my wife's AU police check, it's expired because we used the old police check issued on Aug 2019, it's more than 12 months now.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

anhlv2312 said:


> After 10 months, I got CO contacted today for my wife's AU police check, it's expired because we used the old police check issued on Aug 2019, it's more than 12 months now.


Can you let us know the time you will upload it, and grant date. Hahha so we xan have a gauge of how many days they respond. Are u onshore?


----------



## anhlv2312 (Sep 20, 2020)

ga2au said:


> Can you let us know the time you will upload it, and grant date. Hahha so we xan have a gauge of how many days they respond. Are u onshore?


Sure, I've just applied for a police check, it would take 2 weeks, and yes, I'm onshore.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

anhlv2312 said:


> Sure, I've just applied for a police check, it would take 2 weeks, and yes, I'm onshore.


I think you’ll receive grant as soon as you submit PCC. All the best mate!

Cheers


----------



## anhlv2312 (Sep 20, 2020)

Kuta said:


> I think you’ll receive grant as soon as you submit PCC. All the best mate!
> 
> Cheers


Thank you mate, hope everyone who's waiting get their visa granted soon!


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

anhlv2312 said:


> After 10 months, I got CO contacted today for my wife's AU police check, it's expired because we used the old police check issued on Aug 2019, it's more than 12 months now.


What's your occupation?


----------



## anhlv2312 (Sep 20, 2020)

ssiddu said:


> What's your occupation?


My occupation is 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer, I lodged my application on 1st of January 2020.

Cheers!


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi guys...just drop by to check how everyone's doing...it's been 15 months since I applied (offshore)...when I log in to my account, it still states: "This application is currently being assessed" & processing time 9-12 months, although it's been much more than that...so, keep hoping that they will reactivate offshore applications too, despite COVID-19, and it is not likely that the pandemics would go away any time soon...being in quarantine seems a good safety step for Australia, instead of total inactivity for offshore...


----------



## Francis Canberra (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey guys, I have been watching this forum for couple of months. It absolutely reduce my stress during this endless waiting for my PR. Me and my wife submitted lodgement on 13th of March, medical exam on 7th of April. Occupation: general accountant. Stream: 190 Canberra. I have heard that some of the applicants have been contacted for proof of continuing residency. Is that a sign that DHA now accelerating the process? I am very worried becoz we are going to have a baby girl April next year. Is there any way I can contact my CO?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Francis Canberra said:


> Hey guys, I have been watching this forum for couple of months. It absolutely reduce my stress during this endless waiting for my PR. Me and my wife submitted lodgement on 13th of March, medical exam on 7th of April. Occupation: general accountant. Stream: 190 Canberra. I have heard that some of the applicants have been contacted for proof of continuing residency. Is that a sign that DHA now accelerating the process? I am very worried becoz we are going to have a baby girl April next year. Is there any way I can contact my CO?


Do you want to delay your grant so that the baby can be added to the application and gets the grant with you ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi guys...just drop by to check how everyone's doing...it's been 15 months since I applied (offshore)...when I log in to my account, it still states: "This application is currently being assessed" & processing time 9-12 months, although it's been much more than that...so, keep hoping that they will reactivate offshore applications too, despite COVID-19, and it is not likely that the pandemics would go away any time soon...being in quarantine seems a good safety step for Australia, instead of total inactivity for offshore...


It’s not a question of quarantine thats is delaying offshore applicants 
It’s that they want the existing residents to get jobs before they start getting in more people
Till the economy bounces back, don’t expect grants for offshore applicants in a big way
The only exception will be healthcare and selected Anzsco codes

Cheers


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

what was your points mate if you don't mind me asking? 

congrats on the invite!


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

I've lodged my 190 application in May 2019 and got a CO contact for additional docs in November 2019. I haven't heard anything since then! In March 2020, I have shifted to my home country. Will my application be treated as an onshore applicant? Besides, my occupation is in the PMSOL. Will that make any difference while deciding my application?

Also, anybody waiting since May 2019? It's a pretty long wait!


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

musibs said:


> I've lodged my 190 application in May 2019 and got a CO contact for additional docs in November 2019. I haven't heard anything since then! In March 2020, I have shifted to my home country. Will my application be treated as an onshore applicant? Besides, my occupation is in the PMSOL. Will that make any difference while deciding my application?
> 
> Also, anybody waiting since May 2019? It's a pretty long wait!


hello , we are waiting for alomost 16 months applied in july 2019
CO last connected in 14 Jan 2019 for baby medical and nothing heard since then. 
Please can you tell what documents CO asked for??


----------



## Francis Canberra (Nov 1, 2020)

Nope, just try to find a way to push them. I want my baby to be a Australia citizen.


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> *Are you offshore or onshore?*


Onshore



NB said:


> You have to inform the CO anyways for your new job and contact details
> Whether it will expedite your application, is doubtful
> You can submit your 186 application in parallel to your 190 application
> You can withdraw the other when you get the grant in either
> ...


Thanks for that.

I am preparing to submit the 186 application. Hopefully my 190 gets granted before my 186 lodgment.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

Kuta said:


> Wow! That too on a weekend. Must have been a sweet surprise.
> Enjoy the moment mate.
> 
> Cheers


 Thanks, mate. It was a surprise indeed...


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> You can
> But make sure that your existing visa allows yo to do it
> 
> Cheers


My current 457 will expire this month and i will be on 190 bridging soon. I guess you can change jobs when you are on 190 bridging Visa?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

captainrock said:


> My current 457 will expire this month and i will be on 190 bridging soon. I guess you can change jobs when you are on 190 bridging Visa?


Almost sure your bridging visa will have the same conditions as your existing visa


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Almost sure your bridging visa will have the same conditions as your existing visa


**** then, which means i can't change employer..


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

captainrock said:


> **** then, which means i can't change employer..


Technically, you can change employer if you get a new sponsor. You'd have to update your 190 application as your circumstances have changed. Probably not worth the hassle and money though


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

imjordanxd said:


> Almost sure your bridging visa will have the same conditions as your existing visa


It is only true when you are applying for a non-GSM visa. If you are applying for a GSM visa, then you are given full working rights.



captainrock said:


> **** then, which means i can't change employer..


Check your BVA conditions and most probably you have "full working rights". If you do have full working rights, you can change employer, but do let DHA know about change in circumstances.


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Technically, you can change employer if you get a new sponsor. You'd have to update your 190 application as your circumstances have changed. Probably not worth the hassle and money though


ohh, so the new employer has to sponsor me on a new 482? probably won't get any jobs these days if you need sponsorship hahahaha. I was hoping my 190 bridging visa now gives me full right to work and change employers.


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> It is only true when you are applying for a non-GSM visa. If you are applying for a GSM visa, then you are given full working rights.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your BVA conditions and most probably you have "full working rights". If you do have full working rights, you can change employer, but do let DHA know about change in circumstances.


thank you! if my BVA says i have full working right, it means my working right is not subject to any particular employer i assume? or if it is conditional, then my BVA will specify that condition?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

captainrock said:


> ohh, so the new employer has to sponsor me on a new 482? probably won't get any jobs these days if you need sponsorship hahahaha. I was hoping my 190 bridging visa now gives me full right to work and change employers.


I could be wrong. See what *fugitive_4u * has said


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

locomomo said:


> You don't need to anything. They won't get expired during processing. You just need to make sure they're valid when you got invited.


Hi, Our Medicals and PCC would expire this Dec 2020 as well (assuming 1 year validity). Is it a good idea to redo them. Would the CO prefer them to be valid or it doesn't matter.

With Covid around in India, not sure how safe it is to take kids for Medicals again..

Thanks


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> It is only true when you are applying for a non-GSM visa. If you are applying for a GSM visa, then you are given full working rights.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your BVA conditions and most probably you have "full working rights". If you do have full working rights, you can change employer, but do let DHA know about change in circumstances.


Hey Fugitive_4u. i just checked my BVA and it has no conditions.. and nothing specific about my work right neither. It just says i can stay lawful in Australia while my 190 is being processed. i guess it is a good thing without any conditions?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

dakkin05 said:


> Hi, Our Medicals and PCC would expire this Dec 2020 as well (assuming 1 year validity). Is it a good idea to redo them. Would the CO prefer them to be valid or it doesn't matter.
> 
> With Covid around in India, not sure how safe it is to take kids for Medicals again..
> 
> Thanks


You cannot generate a HAP ID by yourself again and get the medicals done. You need to wait for your CO to ask for one if he / she thinks you need to do medicals again.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

captainrock said:


> Hey Fugitive_4u. i just checked my BVA and it has no conditions.. and nothing specific about my work right neither. It just says i can stay lawful in Australia while my 190 is being processed. i guess it is a good thing without any conditions?


If there are no conditions listed in your BVA grant / VEVO page, you have unlimited work rights (which is the case for BVA's granted for ENS or GSM visa)


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> If there are no conditions listed in your BVA grant / VEVO page, you have unlimited work rights (which is the case for BVA's granted for ENS or GSM visa)


Thanks for clarifying this


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> If there are no conditions listed in your BVA grant / VEVO page, you have unlimited work rights (which is the case for BVA's granted for ENS or GSM visa)


thank you for clarifying  I just checked my BVA status on Vevo, it says "you have unlimited work entitlements" just like what you said.. it is strange they don't write this on your BVA grant letter. really appreciate your help! it feels great when you have unlimited work rights.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Regara said:


> hello , we are waiting for alomost 16 months applied in july 2019
> CO last connected in 14 Jan 2019 for baby medical and nothing heard since then.
> Please can you tell what documents CO asked for??


CO asked for the PTE scorecard from the PTE website and additional relationship evidence.


----------



## U1919 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi all,

I have received my Grant today. 190 - NSW - Software Engineer. It had been more then 10 months since I applied. This group has been excellent in terms of keeping the anxiety down and providing valuable inputs during this period. 

Thanks to all of you


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

U1919 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my Grant today. 190 - NSW - Software Engineer. It had been more then 10 months since I applied. This group has been excellent in terms of keeping the anxiety down and providing valuable inputs during this period.
> 
> Thanks to all of you


Yay!

Cheers


----------



## A. H. S (Oct 25, 2020)

U1919 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my Grant today. 190 - NSW - Software Engineer. It had been more then 10 months since I applied. This group has been excellent in terms of keeping the anxiety down and providing valuable inputs during this period.
> 
> Thanks to all of you


Congrats! Are you onshore? And which month did you lodge your visa?


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s not a question of quarantine thats is delaying offshore applicants
> It’s that they want the existing residents to get jobs before they start getting in more people
> Till the economy bounces back, don’t expect grants for offshore applicants in a big way
> The only exception will be healthcare and selected Anzsco codes
> ...


That's a bummer. It may take years for economy to recover, would that mean that all our applications which are offshore and not on their current priority list could prolong in years of wait in this process?


----------



## U1919 (Nov 2, 2020)

A. H. S said:


> Congrats! Are you onshore? And which month did you lodge your visa?


Yes. I am Onshore (NSW) . Lodged on 31st Dec 2019.


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

U1919 said:


> Yes. I am Onshore (NSW) . Lodged on 31st Dec 2019.


congratulations


----------



## asdgsa (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi guys,

I got two questions:
1. Someone mentioned that if passport is not valid for more than 6 months application will be on hold until passport is renewed. Is there any official note about it or not really? From my knowledge passport needs to be valid for more than 6months at the day of application, but never heard that information about passport expiry date after application.
2. Can someone clarify how to read information below? My understanding is that there is 100000 EOI waiting for invite, 8000 lodged visa applications, 600 PR visas approved and another 8000 visas on hold (how could visa application be on hold)?








I am waiting since Jun/2020 for 190 in WA and I am getting bit angry with wait, I got a friend who got his invite 190WA within 4 months (not priority occupation). By reading this forum I know that many people is waiting for much longer, it's just annoying to know that the whole process is random.


*source*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asdgsa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got two questions:
> 1. Someone mentioned that if passport is not valid for more than 6 months application will be on hold until passport is renewed. Is there any official note about it or not really? From my knowledge passport needs to be valid for more than 6months at the day of application, but never heard that information about passport expiry date after application.
> ...


1. if you are sure that your facts are correct , don’t bother asking for others opinion
Consult a Mara agent whenever in doubt is the best policy
Cheers


----------



## asdgsa (Nov 2, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. if you are sure that your facts are correct , don’t bother asking for others opinion
> Consult a Mara agent whenever in doubt is the best policy
> Cheers


I just said that I never heard of it before and asked if there is any official source of that information.


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

U1919 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my Grant today. 190 - NSW - Software Engineer. It had been more then 10 months since I applied. This group has been excellent in terms of keeping the anxiety down and providing valuable inputs during this period.
> 
> Thanks to all of you


congrats. are you still working as a software engineer?


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

U1919 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my Grant today. 190 - NSW - Software Engineer. It had been more then 10 months since I applied. This group has been excellent in terms of keeping the anxiety down and providing valuable inputs during this period.
> 
> Thanks to all of you


Congrats! You give us all hope.


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

U1919 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my Grant today. 190 - NSW - Software Engineer. It had been more then 10 months since I applied. This group has been excellent in terms of keeping the anxiety down and providing valuable inputs during this period.
> 
> Thanks to all of you


Long wait at last ended !! Congratulations..! Am hopeful NOW to hear from the department soon...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sait (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi, 

Currently, I live in NSW and i received 190 (261312) in Sep I lodged it in October 2020. My marriage is planned for Jan 2021. 

Can anyone please help me with the below 2 queries 
1. Am I obliged to notify the department of immigration if I get married before I receive the grant.
2. Is there any impact to my PR grant if I notify DHA about the change of status. 

Thanks for your responses


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sait said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently, I live in NSW and i received 190 (261312) in Sep I lodged it in October 2020. My marriage is planned for Jan 2021.
> 
> ...


Have you claimed points for being single?
Cheers


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Recent grants are all occupation from the priority list. Mine is not on the priority list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

U1919 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my Grant today. 190 - NSW - Software Engineer. It had been more then 10 months since I applied. This group has been excellent in terms of keeping the anxiety down and providing valuable inputs during this period.
> 
> Thanks to all of you


Many congratulations! Good luck!


----------



## sait (Nov 3, 2020)

NB said:


> Have you claimed points for being single?
> Cheers


Yes, I claimed 10 points for being single. 

Thanks


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sait said:


> Yes, I claimed 10 points for being single.
> 
> Thanks


You need to inform them ASAP. Your visa will get rejected if you don't. Your personal background isn't going align with the points you have claimed.


----------



## sait (Nov 3, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> You need to inform them ASAP. Your visa will get rejected if you don't. Your personal background isn't going align with the points you have claimed.


If I inform them will it impact my grant as the points which I claimed will no longer be the same?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sait said:


> If I inform them will it impact my grant as the points which I claimed will no longer be the same?


Of course. Unless your spouse has a skilled occupation and relevant English exams. On a side note, is your fiancé already a PR or Australian Citizen?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> You need to inform them ASAP. Your visa will get rejected if you don't. Your personal background isn't going align with the points you have claimed.





sait said:


> If I inform them will it impact my grant as the points which I claimed will no longer be the same?


In all probability if you get engaged or married before your grant, your application will be rejected for over claiming points
The decision to reject will be faster if you inform them that you are engaged or married

Cheers


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello to all, 
I lodged my application with doha for 190 ACT on march 2nd 2020 and I received an email from migration ACT Today for bank statements... i have provided the bank statements... do you think this is a good news?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Hello to all,
> I lodged my application with doha for 190 ACT on march 2nd 2020 and I received an email from migration ACT Today for bank statements... i have provided the bank statements... do you think this is a good news?


Please use correct terms
You have probably submitted an EOI in Skillselect only
If ACT has asked you for bank statements, then it’s good news, as you are being considered seriously
Cheers


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey NB, 
I have lodged my 190 visa with the department of home affairs but got a contact from the ACT migration asking for my bank statements.... I’m not using incorrect terms... this is what happened... what do you think?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Hey NB,
> I have lodged my 190 visa with the department of home affairs but got a contact from the ACT migration asking for my bank statements.... I’m not using incorrect terms... this is what happened... what do you think?


Once you have lodged the visa application and paid the fees, means that you already had the final invite
Where is the question of ACT asking you for documents?
The role of ACT is over the moment you got your final invite
Your case is beyond anything I have seen or heard

it’s probably best that you consult a Mara agent
Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Hello to all,
> I lodged my application with doha for 190 ACT on march 2nd 2020 and I received an email from migration ACT Today for bank statements... i have provided the bank statements... do you think this is a good news?


*The good news for us is that they started to process applications lodged in March! As far as I'm concerned, there are two offices which process applications: GSM Adelaide & GSM Brisbane. You may provide more details about that request, or attach a screenshot of the letter that contains the bank statements request, and you can hide your personal details.*


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

The email says that ACT is doing an integrity check to ensure that i am in canberra while the department of home affairs processes my application.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

SomZaid1313 said:


> The email says that ACT is doing an integrity check to ensure that i am in canberra while the department of home affairs processes my application.


*Aha, that explains everything. You're fine! *


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> *Aha, that explains everything. You're fine! *


Thanks Hamadeh! Do you think this is good news or no news?


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Thanks Hamadeh! Do you think this is good news or no news?


Just a normal process as per ACT website Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
No news I believe.


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

haha90 said:


> Just a normal process as per ACT website Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
> No news I believe.


Thanks haha90


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

U1919 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my Grant today. 190 - NSW - Software Engineer. It had been more then 10 months since I applied. This group has been excellent in terms of keeping the anxiety down and providing valuable inputs during this period.
> 
> Thanks to all of you


Congratulations!!!!!!
How many points were you sitting on before you got the grant?


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

mirand said:


> Recent grants are all occupation from the priority list. Mine is not on the priority list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you find this info?


----------



## Nicholas_UK (Oct 27, 2020)

PierreOzil said:


> Where do you find this info?







__





MyImmiTracker


Welcome to community immigration lifecycle and tracking web-app




myimmitracker.com


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

*There are some fresh new FOI on the 2020 logs page. You'll find more information about the recent grants for various occupations for 190, 189, 489 & 491.*


----------



## SocialWorker (Nov 5, 2020)

my sister-in-law finished her social work from fed uni in Melbourne. she moved to regional area in second semester that's why cannot claim regional points. did ccl superior English. no way she can increase her points. at the moment she is sitting at 70 points on her own. moved to regional NSW in feb 2020. applied for NSW 190 and 491. also applied for 491 family sponsored (husband's first cousin lives in regional NSW). we haven't received any thing so far. applied for all the visas as they become available.
NSW 190 (70 plus 5 from state) = 75
NSW 491 (70 plus 15 from state)=85
491 family sponsored (70 plus 15 for sponsorship)=85

anyone received any visa for these points please share.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

SocialWorker said:


> my sister-in-law finished her social work from fed uni in Melbourne. she moved to regional area in second semester that's why cannot claim regional points. did ccl superior English. no way she can increase her points. at the moment she is sitting at 70 points on her own. moved to regional NSW in feb 2020. applied for NSW 190 and 491. also applied for 491 family sponsored (husband's first cousin lives in regional NSW). we haven't received any thing so far. applied for all the visas as they become available.
> NSW 190 (70 plus 5 from state) = 75
> NSW 491 (70 plus 15 from state)=85
> 491 family sponsored (70 plus 15 for sponsorship)=85
> ...


Occupation in the critical skills sector?


----------



## SocialWorker (Nov 5, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Occupation in the critical skills sector?


NSW hasn't released the occupation list. Social worker is not there in this list

*The Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List*
The 17 occupations (ANZSCO code) are:

Chief Executive or Managing Director (111111)
Construction Project Manager (133111)
Mechanical Engineer (233512)
General Practitioner (253111)
Resident Medical Officer (253112)
Psychiatrist (253411)
Medical Practitioner nec (253999)
Midwife (254111)
Registered Nurse (Aged Care) (254412)
Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency) (254415)
Registered Nurse (Medical) (254418)
Registered Nurse (Mental Health) (254422)
Registered Nurse (Perioperative) (254423)
Registered Nurses nec (254499)
Developer Programmer (261312)
Software Engineer (261313)
Maintenance Planner (312911)


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

SocialWorker said:


> NSW hasn't released the occupation list. Social worker is not there in this list
> 
> *The Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List*
> The 17 occupations (ANZSCO code) are:
> ...


Visa grant is up to DHA. An invite from a state does not guarantee a grant. States will also likely align with this list for the next financial year. If you get an invite, you'll be waiting a long time for your grant. Have patience.


----------



## SocialWorker (Nov 5, 2020)

well as long as she can get an invite that be great. yes grant wil take time but to begin with we need to get an invite. Thats what i was trying to get some info if anyone got invite (social worker) if do than what is the point score.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

SocialWorker said:


> my sister-in-law finished her social work from fed uni in Melbourne. she moved to regional area in second semester that's why cannot claim regional points. did ccl superior English. no way she can increase her points. at the moment she is sitting at 70 points on her own. moved to regional NSW in feb 2020. applied for NSW 190 and 491. also applied for 491 family sponsored (husband's first cousin lives in regional NSW). we haven't received any thing so far. applied for all the visas as they become available.
> NSW 190 (70 plus 5 from state) = 75
> NSW 491 (70 plus 15 from state)=85
> 491 family sponsored (70 plus 15 for sponsorship)=85
> ...


What's her point breakdown?


----------



## SocialWorker (Nov 5, 2020)

lightningThunder said:


> What's her point breakdown?


she has 70 +5 from state total 75. you had 90 huge difference.

when did you apply and when did you get the nomination from NSW?


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

SocialWorker said:


> she has 70 +5 from state total 75. you had 90 huge difference.
> 
> when did you apply and when did you get the nomination from NSW?


I got nominated under a different occupation. Unfortunately, the competition is really high. Also, they are not giving out many invitations these days. If she has just finished her studies, I'm sure she can apply for a graduate visa like 485. The best option is to increase the point score.


----------



## U1919 (Nov 2, 2020)

PierreOzil said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!
> How many points were you sitting on before you got the grant?


Hi
I had 80 points


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi NB , 

Mate I applied for 190 in May 2019 and got stuck overseas during this pandemic since March. Its been a long time I haven't got the grant yet. I have started working in a small sized business here do i need yo update DHA about my new work. I am doubtful that if they ask for any paperwork that will be really hard for me to gather from here since it is a pretty small company. 
What should I do? 
Another question , at the time i lodged my application there were no extra points for being single and i got married in FEB 2020 and have done all the paperwork for addition of secondary applicant. As there were no extra points at the time the application was lodged in may 2019 for being single so i don't have to be worried about my relationship status now. is this correct?


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Alive said:


> Hi NB ,
> 
> Mate I applied for 190 in May 2019 and got stuck overseas during this pandemic since March. Its been a long time I haven't got the grant yet. I have started working in a small sized business here do i need yo update DHA about my new work. I am doubtful that if they ask for any paperwork that will be really hard for me to gather from here since it is a pretty small company.
> What should I do?
> Another question , at the time i lodged my application there were no extra points for being single and i got married in FEB 2020 and have done all the paperwork for addition of secondary applicant. As there were no extra points at the time the application was lodged in may 2019 for being single so i don't have to be worried about my relationship status now. is this correct?


Same here. Applied 190 in May 2019 but no grant yet. Stuck overseas since March 2020!


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi everyone. I lodged 190 visa in Feb 2020 and patiently waiting since then. I had a weird experience few days ago and I wonder if anyone has gone through this before. It seemed someone from AAT looked at my LinkedIn profile (I get notifications about who from which company looked at my profile) and this is actually making me worried about my application. I did not have any CO contact so pretty much I did not receive any updates on my application. Am I worrying about nothing?? Or is it really a bad sign?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hi everyone. I lodged 190 visa in Feb 2020 and patiently waiting since then. I had a weird experience few days ago and I wonder if anyone has gone through this before. It seemed someone from AAT looked at my LinkedIn profile (I get notifications about who from which company looked at my profile) and this is actually making me worried about my application. I did not have any CO contact so pretty much I did not receive any updates on my application. Am I worrying about nothing?? Or is it really a bad sign?


*What does AAT stand for specifically on Linkedin?*


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> *What does AAT stand for specifically on Linkedin?*


*Administrative Appeals Tribunal* (*AAT*).


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

rgbko0807 said:


> *Administrative Appeals Tribunal* (*AAT*).


*I asked because there are lots of AAT in AU on LinkedIn too. Maybe it's a coincidence or someone looks for employees in AU (I assume you're onshore). Generally, you shouldn't worry at all!*


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> *I asked because there are lots of AAT in AU on LinkedIn too. Maybe it's a coincidence or someone looks for employees in AU (I assume you're onshore). Generally, you shouldn't worry at all!*


Thanks a lot! All these small things are making me concerned especially when the waiting period is endless!


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

I got a CO contact today for new AFP's and Orginal marriage certificate despite they are already being provided.
But this is a very positive news at least now I know my application being assessed.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

exlipse said:


> I got a CO contact today for new AFP's and Orginal marriage certificate despite they are already being provided.
> But this is a very positive news at least now I know my application being assessed.


Did you receive it today?

And when did you apply for visa?

Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Kuta said:


> Did you receive it today?
> 
> And when did you apply for visa?
> 
> Cheers


Yes today around 2pm
Submitted on 26th Jan 2020


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

exlipse said:


> Yes today around 2pm
> Submitted on 26th Jan 2020


Wow. That’s a great news.

All the best!

Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Kuta said:


> Wow. That’s a great news.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Cheers


Cheers! All the best to you too!


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Does anyone know how to reply to CO?
I'd like to inform my CO that I've already attached a new AFP. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

exlipse said:


> Does anyone know how to reply to CO?
> I'd like to inform my CO that I've already attached a new AFP.
> 
> Thanks


If he has contacted you, then only you can reply back to his email
There is no other way of contacting the CO
Cheers


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi Members,
I have got CO contact yesterday(06-Nov) for re doing the Health assessment as it was expired. I was given the same HAP ID which was given when I have got he invite ( Jun 2018) and I couldn't create e referral letter as it's giving the health assessment status which was given 2.5 years back.With the CO request letter I have visited the hospital but I was advised the CO should generate new one as the exiting HAP ID was not allowing for any update. Please advise is there any way I can request for revised HAP ID ? as I was given 28 days to submit.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

AUVic190 said:


> Hi Members,
> I have got CO contact yesterday(06-Nov) for re doing the Health assessment as it was expired. I was given the same HAP ID which was given when I have got he invite ( Jun 2018) and I couldn't create e referral letter as it's giving the health assessment status which was given 2.5 years back.With the CO request letter I have visited the hospital but I was advised the CO should generate new one as the exiting HAP ID was not allowing for any update. Please advise is there any way I can request for revised HAP ID ? as I was given 28 days to submit.
> Thanks in advance.


You should contact your co IMMEDIATELY. Send emails to:

[email protected][email protected]
 And explain what happened in the hospital. Don't forget to add your details in the message like your application's reference number and ID.


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks mate for your suggestion , those email id's are no longer in use.


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

AUVic190 said:


> Hi Members,
> I have got CO contact yesterday(06-Nov) for re doing the Health assessment as it was expired. I was given the same HAP ID which was given when I have got he invite ( Jun 2018) and I couldn't create e referral letter as it's giving the health assessment status which was given 2.5 years back.With the CO request letter I have visited the hospital but I was advised the CO should generate new one as the exiting HAP ID was not allowing for any update. Please advise is there any way I can request for revised HAP ID ? as I was given 28 days to submit.
> Thanks in advance.


Which occupation ?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

AUVic190 said:


> Thanks mate for your suggestion , those email id's are no longer in use.


*No, they're in use. You're welcome.*
Beneath is an automatic response to my email. If they changed the ID, they would've indicated it in that email.


----------



## Deeps678 (Nov 7, 2020)

AUVic190 said:


> Hi Members,
> I have got CO contact yesterday(06-Nov) for re doing the Health assessment as it was expired. I was given the same HAP ID which was given when I have got he invite ( Jun 2018) and I couldn't create e referral letter as it's giving the health assessment status which was given 2.5 years back.With the CO request letter I have visited the hospital but I was advised the CO should generate new one as the exiting HAP ID was not allowing for any update. Please advise is there any way I can request for revised HAP ID ? as I was given 28 days to submit.
> Thanks in advance.


Same happened to me. I got an email from CO asking to redo medicals. When I went to visa medicals they informed that hap id Is locked. I called help desk and they advised to send email to [email protected]
with subject HAP ID ISSUE.
Got a reply within 2 weeks informing that mine and my wife’s hap ids are unlocked. We completed medicals after that. All this happened in April 2020.


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi guys,

My friend has lodged his 485 visa and his medical is booked for Nov 26. Last week, he got RFI just for his medical. 
So, can he just do his medical on Nov 26 or he should be booking new appointment using the document details provided by CO? 
He has lodged his visa himself. 

Thank you in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sydneyaus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My friend has lodged his 485 visa and his medical is booked for Nov 26. Last week, he got RFI just for his medical.
> So, can he just do his medical on Nov 26 or he should be booking new appointment using the document details provided by CO?
> ...


As long as the clinic uses the hapid generated by the CO, the same appointment can be used
Call up tne clinic and confirm
I don’t think it should be an issue for them
Cheers


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks NB.
I just checked with him. He and his wife have got the same HAP ID in both their booked one and CO requested one. Does he need to give that document to clinic during his medical.
Or, he should not provide them anything as it will be recorded in same HAP ID?
Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

491 and 489 has higher priority than 190. Does it mean all the pending cases ( more than 10k) need to be finalized before any 190 in non critical sectors?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sydneyaus said:


> Thanks NB.
> I just checked with him. He and his wife have got the same HAP ID in both their booked one and CO requested one. Does he need to give that document to clinic during his medical.
> Or, he should not provide them anything as it will be recorded in same HAP ID?
> Thank you.
> ...


Carry a printout of the HAPID and passport of each applicant 
Only these 2 things are required
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mirand said:


> 491 and 489 has higher priority than 190. Does it mean all the pending cases ( more than 10k) need to be finalized before any 190 in non critical sectors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like that
In practice it is never followed
190 always had higher priority then 189, still 189 used to be processed faster
Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Aus_PR_aspirant said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have passport with the name as "first name last name" whereas educational documents have my name as "first name middle name last name".
> Now CO is asking me to provide the Australian PCC which includes both the names in order to process my application for 190 SC.
> ...


Hi, 
Any update in your case?


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> *No, they're in use. You're welcome.*
> Beneath is an automatic response to my email. If they changed the ID, they would've indicated it in that email.
> View attachment 98571


Thank you Hamedeh, I did send mail to those detailing my issue.


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

Deeps678 said:


> Same happened to me. I got an email from CO asking to redo medicals. When I went to visa medicals they informed that hap id Is locked. I called help desk and they advised to send email to [email protected]
> with subject HAP ID ISSUE.
> Got a reply within 2 weeks informing that mine and my wife’s hap ids are unlocked. We completed medicals after that. All this happened in April 2020.


Thank You Deeps678. I sent a mail detailing my issue.


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I moved companies a few months back.

Is this something that needs to be informed to the DOHA?

Thanks for your response in advance.

Regards,
Sajjan


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sajjan7 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I moved companies a few months back.
> 
> ...


Yes. Keep your background employment history as clean and as up-to-date as humanly possible.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi,

CO has asked us to redo the PCC and the medical for our 190 application. In the medical check, they have asked to perform Chest X-ray. However, my wife is 7 months pregnant and the treating doctor has advised us NOT to perform the chest X-Ray due to the possible health impact on the baby. Besides, in the requested document, CO has mentioned if the Chest X-Ray is not done then the application will be deferred until we complete it.

My queries are:

1) Does anyone has experienced a similar problem and what have you done? I am worried about the baby's health and not want to take any risk
2) Is it possible that we complete all other tests of the medical and wait for the baby to born and then do my wife's Chest X-Ray? Is there any way I can communicate thus to the CO?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

AUVic190 said:


> Hi Members,
> I have got CO contact yesterday(06-Nov) for re doing the Health assessment as it was expired. I was given the same HAP ID which was given when I have got he invite ( Jun 2018) and I couldn't create e referral letter as it's giving the health assessment status which was given 2.5 years back.With the CO request letter I have visited the hospital but I was advised the CO should generate new one as the exiting HAP ID was not allowing for any update. Please advise is there any way I can request for revised HAP ID ? as I was given 28 days to submit.
> Thanks in advance.


Have you received any update on the same HAP ID issue? In fact, I too have the same problem. CO has shared the old HAP IP with us. What is the email ID in which you've sent the email?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO has asked us to redo the PCC and the medical for our 190 application. In the medical check, they have asked to perform Chest X-ray. However, my wife is 7 months pregnant and the treating doctor has advised us NOT to perform the chest X-Ray due to the possible health impact on the baby. Besides, in the requested document, CO has mentioned if the Chest X-Ray is not done then the application will be deferred until we complete it.
> 
> ...


1. It’s a very common issue
Your application will be on hold till such time that the baby is delivered
You can add the baby to the PR application free of costs and get the baby PR along with yours and save yourself considerable time and money 
2. The tests cannot be done in 2 instalments 
The clinic will do all the tests together and send the report to dha
You will have to get a doctors certificate preferably from a DHA approved clinic confirming your wife pregnancy and advice not to get the x Ray done
Upload that along with a request letter to give you time till delivery to complete the medicals
Cheers


----------



## AshJai (Nov 9, 2020)

Given that due to the delays, the PCC are most likely to expire. If the CO contacts and asks for a new PCC, will my application move back into the queue and be picked only after all the applications lodged before my response date has been picked?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

*Not necessarily. *


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. It’s a very common issue
> Your application will be on hold till such time that the baby is delivered
> You can add the baby to the PR application free of costs and get the baby PR along with yours and save yourself considerable time and money
> 2. The tests cannot be done in 2 instalments
> ...


As always, thanks so much NB. Really appreciate your advice. Just one more thing -
I came across form 1392 - Pregnancy health undertaking, does it has anything to do with my situation?


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

..


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

musibs said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO has asked us to redo the PCC and the medical for our 190 application. In the medical check, they have asked to perform Chest X-ray. However, my wife is 7 months pregnant and the treating doctor has advised us NOT to perform the chest X-Ray due to the possible health impact on the baby. Besides, in the requested document, CO has mentioned if the Chest X-Ray is not done then the application will be deferred until we complete it.
> 
> ...


With the HAP ID , you may have to give your consent . You can have a share your choice of not opting for X-ray due to pregnancy with the panel physician.


musibs said:


> Have you received any update on the same HAP ID issue? In fact, I too have the same problem. CO has shared the old HAP IP with us. What is the email ID in which you've sent the email?


Please drop an mail to [email protected] , you'll get the resolution quickly.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

musibs said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO has asked us to redo the PCC and the medical for our 190 application. In the medical check, they have asked to perform Chest X-ray. However, my wife is 7 months pregnant and the treating doctor has advised us NOT to perform the chest X-Ray due to the possible health impact on the baby. Besides, in the requested document, CO has mentioned if the Chest X-Ray is not done then the application will be deferred until we complete it.
> 
> ...


What’s ur major ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> As always, thanks so much NB. Really appreciate your advice. Just one more thing -
> I came across form 1392 - Pregnancy health undertaking, does it has anything to do with my situation?


I have no idea about that form
I haven’t heard of anyone being asked to submit the same even in similar circumstances 
Cheers


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

musibs said:


> Same here. Applied 190 in May 2019 but no grant yet. Stuck overseas since March 2020!


+
Sorry to hear that. It was plain bad luck. Did you hear anything ?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Alive said:


> +
> Sorry to hear that. It was plain bad luck. Did you hear anything ?


What’s ur occupation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Alive said:


> +
> Sorry to hear that. It was plain bad luck. Did you hear anything ?


CO contacted for medical and PCC as those are expired.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

mirand said:


> What’s ur occupation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Developer Programmer


----------



## jarree.arham (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello Members,

I have already applied for my 190 NSW visa. My invite came through in Febuary and I filed for my PR in March. Still waiting on the Grant.

I have claimed points for my Employment in my application and i recently got promoted. I wanted to know if i need to inform DHA about my promotion? Its 70% the same role. A few added responsibilities and a new Title.

If yes, should i just submit a letter from the company stating my promotion and newly added responsibilities?

Looking forward to your response.

Thanks,
Jarree.


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

musibs said:


> Have you received any update on the same HAP ID issue? In fact, I too have the same problem. CO has shared the old HAP IP with us. What is the email ID in which you've sent the email?


What's your occupation?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

There is 'CHAT' button in immi account which I never noticed. Did anyone use that ??


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

It's for troubleshooting or technical issues of Immiaccount.


----------



## ark190 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Just curious on something. I lodged my 190 application in feb this year as a System analyst. I'm currently on bridging while waiting for the visa grant.

I recently received some technical bus analyst job offers in the interim last few months. If I switch jobs before my visa is granted, will that be an issue?

I'm onshore working in the a role accredited as a systems analyst at the moment

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ark190 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just curious on something. I lodged my 190 application in feb this year as a System analyst. I'm currently on bridging while waiting for the visa grant.
> 
> ...


Check your VEVO to see your work rights. If it is mentioned something like "Unlimited Work Rights" then you are free to switch jobs and you will not have any issue at all.
Once you make the switch, do update DHA with your new employer details.

All the best..!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

I’m just estimating very roughly. It looks like more than 3000 applications in critical sectors in 190 visa . The recent grants is 552 in sep. so it maybe another 6 month for me to receive a grant as I’m not in critical sector 

If they really follow the priority ranking, I believe I will need to wait longer than 6 month as there are some visas above 190 priority 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

mirand said:


> I’m just estimating very roughly. It looks like more than 3000 applications in critical sectors in 190 visa . The recent grants is 552 in sep. so it maybe another 6 month for me to receive a grant as I’m not in critical sector
> 
> If they really follow the priority ranking, I believe I will need to wait longer than 6 month as there are some visas above 190 priority
> 
> ...


I have been waiting for 11 month now so I think it might take nearly 2 years to receive the grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

musibs said:


> CO contacted for medical and PCC as those are expired.


 Atleast CO contacted you. when was the contact made ?


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Alive said:


> Atleast CO contacted you. when was the contact made ?


9th November 2020


----------



## ark190 (Nov 11, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Check your VEVO to see your work rights. If it is mentioned something like "Unlimited Work Rights" then you are free to switch jobs and you will not have any issue at all.
> Once you make the switch, do update DHA with your new employer details.
> 
> All the best..!


Thanks mate. Just to clarify, you mean the work rights on my bridging visa right (which by the way does say unlimited work rights).

Additionally, does that mean I could potentially even switch to jobs like solutions engineer/developer which aren't as closely related to systems analyst?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

mirand said:


> I’m just estimating very roughly. It looks like more than 3000 applications in critical sectors in 190 visa . The recent grants is 552 in sep. so it maybe another 6 month for me to receive a grant as I’m not in critical sector
> 
> If they really follow the priority ranking, I believe I will need to wait longer than 6 month as there are some visas above 190 priority
> 
> ...


Assuming no more applications come in, right? You're going to be waiting a while.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> Assuming no more applications come in, right? You're going to be waiting a while.


Yes. Just very rough estimation. Just based on current pending. Not considering any new application coming in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ark190 said:


> Thanks mate. Just to clarify, you mean the work rights on my bridging visa right (which by the way does say unlimited work rights).


Yes, obviously on your Bridging Visa A



ark190 said:


> Additionally, does that mean I could potentially even switch to jobs like solutions engineer/developer which aren't as closely related to systems analyst?


Yes, you are free to join any role...!


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

mirand said:


> I’m just estimating very roughly. It looks like more than 3000 applications in critical sectors in 190 visa . The recent grants is 552 in sep. so it maybe another 6 month for me to receive a grant as I’m not in critical sector
> 
> If they really follow the priority ranking, I believe I will need to wait longer than 6 month as there are some visas above 190 priority
> 
> ...


Where do you see this list of critical and non-critical occupations?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

PierreOzil said:


> Where do you see this list of critical and non-critical occupations?


FOI disclosure log 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

musibs said:


> 9th November 2020


All the best then . I think you will be getting the grant soon then. I am dying to a email from them. My Medicals has been expired as well.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Check your VEVO to see your work rights. If it is mentioned something like "Unlimited Work Rights" then you are free to switch jobs and you will not have any issue at all.
> Once you make the switch, do update DHA with your new employer details.
> 
> All the best..!


mmm I don't know if you have to let DoHA know if you're on a bridging visa as they really only care about the jobs you had prior to invite. (I thought??)

Where does one actually update DoHA on job changes? I changed jobs within my company right after my application was submitted so really the clock stops at that stage.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

markdaniels said:


> mmm I don't know if you have to let DoHA know if you're on a bridging visa as they really only care about the jobs you had prior to invite. (I thought??)
> 
> Where does one actually update DoHA on job changes? I changed jobs within my company right after my application was submitted so really the clock stops at that stage.


You are correct in saying that the clock stops when you have completed your application. However you application does mention your employment which has a start date and an end date. The end date is generally marked as "ongoing" or "to date". It is generally a good practice (not mandatory obviously) to let DHA know about your job change, since technically it is a change in your circustance.

You can use Form 1022 and update the same under your Visa application.

For more details, have a look at this page --> Your job situation has changed

Answer the first question as "Yes" and choose 190 in your second question. The response says, you need to notify DHA of your job change.


----------



## AshJai (Nov 9, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> You are correct in saying that the clock stops when you have completed your application. However you application does mention your employment which has a start date and an end date. The end date is generally marked as "ongoing" or "to date". It is generally a good practice (not mandatory obviously) to let DHA know about your job change, since technically it is a change in your circustance.
> 
> You can use Form 1022 and update the same under your Visa application.
> 
> ...


 Will that result in delay in processing as it will update the last update date on the application? Not sure if the applications are picked up for assessment based on the lodgement date or the last update date.


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi Guys, 
Got 2nd CO contact on 9th November for health check and PCC 
Applied on 23rd may 2019.
190 NSW Offshore(261312). Looks like they are looking at offshore applications. 
We need to provide them health check evidence again.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

chettis said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got 2nd CO contact on 9th November for health check and PCC
> Applied on 23rd may 2019.
> 190 NSW Offshore(261312). Looks like they are looking at offshore applications.
> We need to provide them health check evidence again.


Good news mate


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

Dear All,

Firstly thanks NB and all for providing the valuable information. Its very helpful.

I am seeking clarification on below points:

I have lodged my visa application in Dec 2019 under 190 nomination to DHA. Still waiting (even for CO contact) like majority of people in this forum. As my passport was due for Renewal, I have applied for a new passport today. As I am the primary applicant, once it comes do I need to simply update the new passport under 'Update application / Update passport details' or is there any other special form or notification needs to be made? Is there any concern considering the assessment from Vetassess, job letter, PTE have the old passport number?
Secondly, do I need to upload notarized copy or a normal scanned copy is enough. The reason I ask is currently because of lockdown in UK its hard to get hold of Notary/solicitor. Previously at the time of lodging the application, I used the attested copy by solicitor.

Looking forward to hear back from you.

Regards,
Talaus


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

chettis said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got 2nd CO contact on 9th November for health check and PCC
> Applied on 23rd may 2019.
> 190 NSW Offshore(261312). Looks like they are looking at offshore applications.
> We need to provide them health check evidence again.


Thats really a good news !!! Keeping fingers crossed XX


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> You are correct in saying that the clock stops when you have completed your application. However you application does mention your employment which has a start date and an end date. The end date is generally marked as "ongoing" or "to date". It is generally a good practice (not mandatory obviously) to let DHA know about your job change, since technically it is a change in your circustance.
> 
> You can use Form 1022 and update the same under your Visa application.
> 
> ...


Great call out - thanks mate. I just filled out the Form 1022 (via Immiaccount) and indicated I had a change in job back in January. 

I wasn't aware this was a thing we had to do (and it might not be) but better to disclose everything.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

AshJai said:


> Will that result in delay in processing as it will update the last update date on the application? Not sure if the applications are picked up for assessment based on the lodgement date or the last update date.


My "last update" date didn't change. The only time it changes is if someone on the other end makes a change (i.e. when my medicals were finalised, my application updated". I think they go more off of lodge date in any case.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Some insightful fresh FOI on the 2020 logs page!


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

TalAus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Firstly thanks NB and all for providing the valuable information. Its very helpful.
> 
> ...


The thing is they write " To notify the department of an update to an email address, residential address, postal address or passport details do not use this form, instead select the relevant form from the 'Update us' list." Hence, you will need to only update your P details in its section. I don't think it's necessary to have your new passport certified.


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

chettis said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got 2nd CO contact on 9th November for health check and PCC
> Applied on 23rd may 2019.
> 190 NSW Offshore(261312). Looks like they are looking at offshore applications.
> We need to provide them health check evidence again.


Great news mate...looks like grant's on the way as well post this!


----------



## AshJai (Nov 9, 2020)

In the event where the PCCs are expired, are they asking new PCC only for the countries where I have been since lodgement or for all the previous countries I have stayed in the past 10 years as well? I am thinking to get a new one done and keep it handy for immediate update if they ask for it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AshJai said:


> In the event where the PCCs are expired, are they asking new PCC only for the countries where I have been since lodgement or for all the previous countries I have stayed in the past 10 years as well? I am thinking to get a new one done and keep it handy for immediate update if they ask for it.


It is totally the prerogative of the CO
Your grant may be delayed even beyond one more year
So how many PCC will you keep getting ?
Cheers


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

TalAus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Firstly thanks NB and all for providing the valuable information. Its very helpful.
> 
> ...


You just have to update the passport details using the online form under 'Update application / Update passport details'. Colour scanned copy is enough.

I faced the same situation with my partner's passport, all of the other forms contained her old passport number (including Form 80 and Form 1221), which was not an issue. Also, I called the DHA about this and I was told that unless I was specifically asked to change in other places by CO, no need to do it.


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> The thing is they write " To notify the department of an update to an email address, residential address, postal address or passport details do not use this form, instead select the relevant form from the 'Update us' list." Hence, you will need to only update your P details in its section. I don't think it's necessary to have your new passport certified.


Thanks a lot Hamadeh for your reply. Really Appreciate it !!!


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

lightningThunder said:


> You just have to update the passport details using the online form under 'Update application / Update passport details'. Colour scanned copy is enough.
> 
> I faced the same situation with my partner's passport, all of the other forms contained her old passport number (including Form 80 and Form 1221), which was not an issue. Also, I called the DHA about this and I was told that unless I was specifically asked to change in other places by CO, no need to do it.


Thanks a lot 'Lightning Thunder' for your reply. Really Appreciate it !!!


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Seems like they have started granting 190 offshore VISA from non-critical sector. Ray of hope!


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

tanvir2220 said:


> Seems like they have started granting 190 offshore VISA from non-critical sector. Ray of hope!


*It turns out they've been doing this but there were very few grants. They increased it due to the interim allocations and will increase it much more from tomorrow because NSW will declare its budget and the other states will follow later on. The faster/priority processing still with the onshores whether or not critical sector.*


----------



## Nicholas_UK (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi guys, 

Just to give you all a little more hope, today I got my 190 GRANT for NSW (Research and Development Manager). I applied in mid February 2020 (onshore) and was very unhopeful of a quick response due to my occupation not being on the priority list, however this morning my status changed to 'in process' and less than an hour later changed to 'finalised' (granted). 

I must say, waiting for my visa (I started the whole application process in October 2018), has been the most stressful thing I have ever done. The stress and anxiety truly affected my mental health over the past 2 years due to not feeling settled, with certainty and security, especially during the pandemic. From what I have realised, Australian's aren't aware of the stress, cost and time it takes to get PR in Australia, but between you and me, when you get it, all that stress is worth it. This morning I have literally felt my stress drain out my body. Today is up there with one of the happiest days of my life.


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Nicholas_UK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to give you all a little more hope, today I got my 190 GRANT for NSW (Research and Development Manager). I applied in mid February 2020 (onshore) and was very unhopeful of a quick response due to my occupation not being on the priority list, however this morning my status changed to 'in process' and less than an hour later changed to 'finalised' (granted).
> 
> I must say, waiting for my visa (I started the whole application process in October 2018), has been the most stressful thing I have ever done. The stress and anxiety truly affected my mental health over the past 2 years due to not feeling settled, with certainty and security, especially during the pandemic. From what I have realised, Australian's aren't aware of the stress, cost and time it takes to get PR in Australia, but between you and me, when you get it, all that stress is worth it. This morning I have literally felt my stress drain out my body. Today is up there with one of the happiest days of my life.


Congratulations Nicholas! I can imagine how you're feeling right now! I submitted my application a few weeks after yours, onshore in NSW.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Nicholas_UK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to give you all a little more hope, today I got my 190 GRANT for NSW (Research and Development Manager). I applied in mid February 2020 (onshore) and was very unhopeful of a quick response due to my occupation not being on the priority list, however this morning my status changed to 'in process' and less than an hour later changed to 'finalised' (granted).
> 
> I must say, waiting for my visa (I started the whole application process in October 2018), has been the most stressful thing I have ever done. The stress and anxiety truly affected my mental health over the past 2 years due to not feeling settled, with certainty and security, especially during the pandemic. From what I have realised, Australian's aren't aware of the stress, cost and time it takes to get PR in Australia, but between you and me, when you get it, all that stress is worth it. This morning I have literally felt my stress drain out my body. Today is up there with one of the happiest days of my life.


Congratulations mate..!

Your case also proves how so called fake news casts an impression in spite of being called out. When DHA has clearly stated that PMSOL does not apply to PR visa's, many here have made that assumption that it does apply and a vast majority now seem to strongly feel that if you are not in PMSOL, your visa will be delayed. Good that your case proves it wrong and hopefully folks who think this way will be forced to re-think.

Secondly, your case also proves that stressing on things you cannot control is not wise and offers little help if not harm. DHA runs through a lot of checks which we are unaware of and in some case, it can get quite extensive based on individual applicant's circumstances.

Anyways, it is your day, enjoy it..!

All the Best..!


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Nicholas_UK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to give you all a little more hope, today I got my 190 GRANT for NSW (Research and Development Manager). I applied in mid February 2020 (onshore) and was very unhopeful of a quick response due to my occupation not being on the priority list, however this morning my status changed to 'in process' and less than an hour later changed to 'finalised' (granted).
> 
> I must say, waiting for my visa (I started the whole application process in October 2018), has been the most stressful thing I have ever done. The stress and anxiety truly affected my mental health over the past 2 years due to not feeling settled, with certainty and security, especially during the pandemic. From what I have realised, Australian's aren't aware of the stress, cost and time it takes to get PR in Australia, but between you and me, when you get it, all that stress is worth it. This morning I have literally felt my stress drain out my body. Today is up there with one of the happiest days of my life.


Congratulations! 

Cheers


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

Congratulations mate! It’s time to pop a champagne and have a well deserved celebration!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Nicholas_UK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to give you all a little more hope, today I got my 190 GRANT for NSW (Research and Development Manager). I applied in mid February 2020 (onshore) and was very unhopeful of a quick response due to my occupation not being on the priority list, however this morning my status changed to 'in process' and less than an hour later changed to 'finalised' (granted).
> 
> I must say, waiting for my visa (I started the whole application process in October 2018), has been the most stressful thing I have ever done. The stress and anxiety truly affected my mental health over the past 2 years due to not feeling settled, with certainty and security, especially during the pandemic. From what I have realised, Australian's aren't aware of the stress, cost and time it takes to get PR in Australia, but between you and me, when you get it, all that stress is worth it. This morning I have literally felt my stress drain out my body. Today is up there with one of the happiest days of my life.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Rsm_2681 (Apr 24, 2020)

Nicholas_UK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to give you all a little more hope, today I got my 190 GRANT for NSW (Research and Development Manager). I applied in mid February 2020 (onshore) and was very unhopeful of a quick response due to my occupation not being on the priority list, however this morning my status changed to 'in process' and less than an hour later changed to 'finalised' (granted).
> 
> I must say, waiting for my visa (I started the whole application process in October 2018), has been the most stressful thing I have ever done. The stress and anxiety truly affected my mental health over the past 2 years due to not feeling settled, with certainty and security, especially during the pandemic. From what I have realised, Australian's aren't aware of the stress, cost and time it takes to get PR in Australia, but between you and me, when you get it, all that stress is worth it. This morning I have literally felt my stress drain out my body. Today is up there with one of the happiest days of my life.


Congratulations mate...dream on!


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

congratulations


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Estimated Processing Time
10 months to 13 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

mirand said:


> Estimated Processing Time
> 10 months to 13 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping it will get better as we were seeing few grants since last week of Oct. Doesn’t look like an end of tunnel!

Cheers


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Kuta said:


> I was hoping it will get better as we were seeing few grants since last week of Oct. Doesn’t look like an end of tunnel!
> 
> Cheers


The grants are all critical skills or sector such as engineering, IT, medical which are listed on the website. 
My occupation is not in any of the below

with critical skills required to maintain the supply of essential goods and services (such as in medical technology, critical infrastructure, telecommunications, engineering and mining, supply chain logistics, aged care, agriculture, primary industry, food production, and the maritime industry)
delivering services in sectors critical to Australia’s economic recovery (such as financial technology, large scale manufacturing, film, media and television production and emerging technology), where no Australian worker is available


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

mirand said:


> The grants are all critical skills or sector such as engineering, IT, medical which are listed on the website.
> My occupation is not in any of the below
> 
> with critical skills required to maintain the supply of essential goods and services (such as in medical technology, critical infrastructure, telecommunications, engineering and mining, supply chain logistics, aged care, agriculture, primary industry, food production, and the maritime industry)
> ...


Which critical skills are we talking about? Where can I find the list? Don't you mind sharing a link? Thanks.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Marsickk said:


> Which critical skills are we talking about? Where can I find the list? Don't you mind sharing a link? Thanks.


You can send a email to skilled.support. Their auto reply is the priory processing arrangement which also applies to 190. The email says the below. 
( the critical sector is a hyper link in the auto reply email )
1. Visa applications for any points tested subclass where the Department has determined that the applicant has an occupation within a Critical Sector.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvir singh (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi guys...i submitted my application on 17 march 2018 for 190 accounting...my case was refused and went to AAT ....i won my case at AAT on 25 august 2020 and case was remmited back to immigration...i got co contact on 7 sep 2020 for pcc and medical ..i submitted pcc and medical on 16 oct 2020...now i m wating for grant....is AAT cases has priority ??


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Manvir singh said:


> Hi guys...i submitted my application on 17 march 2018 for 190 accounting...my case was refused and went to AAT ....i won my case at AAT on 25 august 2020 and case was remmited back to immigration...i got co contact on 7 sep 2020 for pcc and medical ..i submitted pcc and medical on 16 oct 2020...now i m wating for grant....is AAT cases has priority ??


Based on your explanation, yes.
There is no way for ordinary accountant applicants to be contacted within 1 month.


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Manvir singh said:


> Hi guys...i submitted my application on 17 march 2018 for 190 accounting...my case was refused and went to AAT ....i won my case at AAT on 25 august 2020 and case was remmited back to immigration...i got co contact on 7 sep 2020 for pcc and medical ..i submitted pcc and medical on 16 oct 2020...now i m wating for grant....is AAT cases has priority ??


May I ask why your case was refused?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Manvir singh said:


> Hi guys...i submitted my application on 17 march 2018 for 190 accounting...my case was refused and went to AAT ....i won my case at AAT on 25 august 2020 and case was remmited back to immigration...i got co contact on 7 sep 2020 for pcc and medical ..i submitted pcc and medical on 16 oct 2020...now i m wating for grant....is AAT cases has priority ??


So it turned out to be a Jurisdictional Error from the case officer, right? Was your CO's name S******a?

To answer your question. No, because your application originally submitted on 3/2018. Meaning that it has exceeded the timeframe, but generally as long as they ask for that, it means they're in the last phase of processing. Congrats in advance


----------



## Manvir singh (Nov 19, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> So it turned out to be a Jurisdictional Error from the case officer, right? Was your CO's name S******a?
> 
> To answer your question. No, because your application originally submitted on 3/2018. Meaning that it has exceeded the timeframe, but generally as long as they ask for that, it means they're in the last phase of processing. Congrats in advance


Thanks mate....yeh bro and case officer is same as u said


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

Manvir singh said:


> Hi guys...i submitted my application on 17 march 2018 for 190 accounting...my case was refused and went to AAT ....i won my case at AAT on 25 august 2020 and case was remmited back to immigration...i got co contact on 7 sep 2020 for pcc and medical ..i submitted pcc and medical on 16 oct 2020...now i m wating for grant....is AAT cases has priority ??


Can please share the reason of refusal???
Have you claimed any points?


----------



## ark190 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi All,

just want to check something. Unlimited work entitlements in bridging visa A is the same as 'unlimited work rights' right? As in I can switch jobs when I want.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ark190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just want to check something. Unlimited work entitlements in bridging visa A is the same as 'unlimited work rights' right? As in I can switch jobs when I want.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Nope
Bridging visa will kick in only after your existing visa expires NORMALLY
If it’s cancelled prematurely because you resigned or your employer terminated you, the bridging visa will be cancelled
Once it kicks in, if there is no working restrictions, then you can work for any employer 
Cheers


----------



## ark190 (Nov 11, 2020)

NB said:


> Nope
> Bridging visa will kick in only after your existing visa expires NORMALLY
> If it’s cancelled prematurely because you resigned or your employer terminated you, the bridging visa will be cancelled
> Once it kicks in, if there is no working restrictions, then you can work for any employer
> Cheers



Yep that's what I wanted to know. I've already been on the bridging visa for most of this year. Just wanted to double check my work rights


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ark190 said:


> Yep that's what I wanted to know. I've already been on the bridging visa for most of this year. Just wanted to double check my work rights


If you are on BVA which is active and if VEVO says "Unlimited Work rights", then Yes, you can switch jobs.


----------



## Ceejay_147 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello Guys,

Sorry if this sounds naive but I used an agent to lodge my 190 visa application on 23 July 2020 and completely in the dark as to whats going on. being that my occupation(261313) is mentioned in the 17 priority skills list, what time frame will I be looking at getting CO contact or Grant?

Cheers
CJ


----------



## ark190 (Nov 11, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you are on BVA which is active and if VEVO says "Unlimited Work rights", then Yes, you can switch jobs.


I have unlimited work entitlements. Does that mean the same thing?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Ceejay_147 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry if this sounds naive but I used an agent to lodge my 190 visa application on 22 June 2020 and completely in the dark as to whats going on. being that my occupation(261313) is mentioned in the 17 priority skills list, what time frame will I be looking at getting CO contact or Grant?
> 
> ...


If you are offshore, forget about your visa application for a while. 

Btw you can definitely ask your agent regarding any updates on your application. Also PMSOL actually doesn't have any affect on 189/190 visa. However, if you are onshore, then may be your application can be prioritized just on that basis as we have seen in the grants from last few days. Rest is in DHA hands. Wish you luck!


----------



## Ceejay_147 (Nov 19, 2020)

negi said:


> If you are offshore, forget about your visa application for a while.
> 
> Btw you can definitely ask your agent regarding any updates on your application. Also PMSOL actually doesn't have any affect on 189/190 visa. However, if you are onshore, then may be your application can be prioritized just on that basis as we have seen in the grants from last few days. Rest is in DHA hands. Wish you luck!


Thanks for the response negi, I am onshore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ceejay_147 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry if this sounds naive but I used an agent to lodge my 190 visa application on 23 July 2020 and completely in the dark as to whats going on. being that my occupation(261313) is mentioned in the 17 priority skills list, what time frame will I be looking at getting CO contact or Grant?
> 
> ...


There is no clarity on what’s happening 
It’s pitch dark
Just wait patiently and endlessly 
Cheers


----------



## Besh22 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi all, a question to these who have travelled on BVB offshore, got stuck there and now it's past the entry date, do you still have working rights in Australia? If someone could check their VEVO and let me know that would be much appreciated


----------



## AshJai (Nov 9, 2020)

Ceejay_147 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry if this sounds naive but I used an agent to lodge my 190 visa application on 23 July 2020 and completely in the dark as to whats going on. being that my occupation(261313) is mentioned in the 17 priority skills list, what time frame will I be looking at getting CO contact or Grant?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world of frustration. Its been only 4 months for you. I am waiting for almost 9 now and can see many others pending since Dec last year on immitracker. My occupation code is on the PMSOL list too but apparently that list makes sense only for businesses. For the same occupation one of my colleague got 186 visa in 28 days.

On immitracker I can see 261313 has been processed for applications lodged till sometime in Jan.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

AshJai said:


> Welcome to the world of frustration. Its been only 4 months for you. I am waiting for almost 9 now and can see many others pending since Dec last year on immitracker. My occupation code is on the PMSOL list too but apparently that list makes sense only for businesses. For the same occupation one of my colleague got 186 visa in 28 days.
> 
> On immitracker I can see 261313 has been processed for applications lodged till sometime in Jan.


I lodged mine last Dec I’m almost one year without any contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceejay_147 (Nov 19, 2020)

AshJai said:


> Welcome to the world of frustration. Its been only 4 months for you. I am waiting for almost 9 now and can see many others pending since Dec last year on immitracker. My occupation code is on the PMSOL list too but apparently that list makes sense only for businesses. For the same occupation one of my colleague got 186 visa in 28 days.
> 
> On immitracker I can see 261313 has been processed for applications lodged till sometime in Jan.


ouch!!! guess I need some recliner to help d back with the endless wait.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ceejay_147 said:


> ouch!!! guess I need some recliner to help d back with the endless wait.


If you to plan in advance, get a water bed to prevent bed sores 
Cheers


----------



## Ceejay_147 (Nov 19, 2020)

NB said:


> If you to plan in advance, get a water bed to prevent bed sores
> Cheers


Cheers for that mate


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Just trying to kill my anxiety and boredom by posting my timeline

261314 - SW Tester
Lodged - 26th Jan 2020
Co Contact - 7th Nov 2020 - For a new AFP with all the names
Responded to CO - 16th No 2020

--------------------------- Now refreshing my inbox every 2-3 minutes


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

exlipse said:


> Just trying to kill my anxiety and boredom by posting my timeline
> 
> 261314 - SW Tester
> Lodged - 26th Jan 2020
> ...


are you working in your occupation?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

There are many IT and engineer grants today. Even they lodged on March 2020 I hope I can get the grant since I have been waiting since Dec last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

mirand said:


> There are many IT and engineer grants today. Even they lodged on March 2020 I hope I can get the grant since I have been waiting since Dec last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you onshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ceejay_147 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry if this sounds naive but I used an agent to lodge my 190 visa application on 23 July 2020 and completely in the dark as to whats going on. being that my occupation(261313) is mentioned in the 17 priority skills list, what time frame will I be looking at getting CO contact or Grant?
> 
> ...





AshJai said:


> Welcome to the world of frustration. Its been only 4 months for you. I am waiting for almost 9 now and can see many others pending since Dec last year on immitracker. My occupation code is on the PMSOL list too but apparently that list makes sense only for businesses. For the same occupation one of my colleague got 186 visa in 28 days.
> 
> On immitracker I can see 261313 has been processed for applications lodged till sometime in Jan.


Mentioning PMSOL in PR threads again and again gives a sense to whoever viewing that it does matter. In reality PMSOL doesn't matter and doesn't apply for 190. If you guys have any other data to show otherwise, please do share. Otherwise, please don't confuse with irrelevant information.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

mirand said:


> There are many IT and engineer grants today. Even they lodged on March 2020 I hope I can get the grant since I have been waiting since Dec last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any grants reported today? 



manu24 said:


> are you working in your occupation?


Yes


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

mirand said:


> There are many IT and engineer grants today. Even they lodged on March 2020 I hope I can get the grant since I have been waiting since Dec last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since you gave hope of ‘Many & grants’ Any particular source to this info? I had lodged in early March 2020.


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

mirand said:


> There are many IT and engineer grants today. Even they lodged on March 2020 I hope I can get the grant since I have been waiting since Dec last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, I lodged around the same time as you. Still waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

czxbnb said:


> Are you onshore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m onshore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

I wish I could time travel back to the point before I made the dumb decision to spent 8700+ AUD (4.72L INR) on this whole deal. Could have bought my dream ride Kawasaki Ninja 650 instead of spending on something worthless like AU visa!!

Offshore Applicant with 90pts.
ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): PTE Superior 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite: 04-March-2020.
Application/Nomination Submitted: 06-March-2020
Final Invite: 12-March-2020
PCC Submitted/Received: 16-March-2020/20-March-2020
Medicals Completed: 20-March-2020
190 Lodged (NSW) : 23-March-2020


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ace911turbo said:


> I wish I could time travel back to the point before I made the dumb decision to spent 8700+ AUD (4.72L INR) on this whole deal. Could have bought my dream ride Kawasaki Ninja 650 instead of spending on something worthless like AU visa!!
> 
> Offshore Applicant with 90pts.
> ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
> ...


Investments are always made considering long term. You have made a successful Visa application which means more likely you will receive one. Maybe a bit of wait, but if your application is genuine, you will.

If you do get a Visa, that will enable you to migrate for better standard of living, money or whatever the choice you made while deciding to migrate. But if you were to buy your Ninja 650 instead of Visa, you would've lost 50% of it by now leaving aside the Opex part of it.  Once you are here, for the same price of 650, you can afford to buy a litre class  So there is your incentive..!

All the Best and Stay positive..!


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

I have applied for the 190 Visa in May 2019 and got my second CO contact on 9th November 2020 to complete the Medicals for my wife and myself. I have completed my medical and it's reflecting in the Immi account. However, we are unable to complete the wife's medical due to pregnancy. 

My questions are:

I have collected all medical reports and will email (also upload in Immi Account) the department requesting additional time to complete the Medical. Is there anything else I need to do?
There is a button enabled in the Immi account to confirm once all requested documents are provided. What do I need to do with it? Since I am not providing my wife's medical, my understanding is I should not confirm. Any guidance, please?
In Medical, the CO has asked for X-Ray, HIV, and Medical examination. Due to pregnancy, the X-Ray is not allowed. Am I supposed to complete the rest of the examinations? Or, I can defer all examinations to post-delivery
Regarding the email Ids to contact the department, I have the following Ids: _[email protected], [email protected], and [email protected]. _Is there any specific email Id to communicate to the department
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> I have applied for the 190 Visa in May 2019 and got my second CO contact on 9th November 2020 to complete the Medicals for my wife and myself. I have completed my medical and it's reflecting in the Immi account. However, we are unable to complete the wife's medical due to pregnancy.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


1. You will needed to upload a doctor letter confirming the pregnancy and advising that X-rays be postponed till delivery
Get the letter preferably from a DHA clinic
2. You can’t press it
3. All exams have to be done together
4. These are the ones in use
Cheers


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. You will needed to upload a doctor letter confirming the pregnancy and advising that X-rays be postponed till delivery
> Get the letter preferably from a DHA clinic
> 2. You can’t press it
> 3. All exams have to be done together
> ...


Thanks a lot for the quick reply NB. Much appreciated.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Mentioning PMSOL in PR threads again and again gives a sense to whoever viewing that it does matter. In reality PMSOL doesn't matter and doesn't apply for 190. If you guys have any other data to show otherwise, please do share. Otherwise, please don't confuse with irrelevant information.


That's so true. Everyone is confusing PMSOL with 189/190 visas when apparently, they are not even connected. If that would have been the case, I would have received my 190 Visa by now. My code is RN (Critical Care & Emergency).


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I agree - the only offshore 190 grant I saw lately was the one where a primary teacher attached her job offer with the application. Fingers crossed!


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Is biochemist/lab related to health?


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

Any off-shore grants ??? Anyone

Got CO contact around early Feb 2020. No update since then.... fedup


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

badscorpian said:


> Any off-shore grants ??? Anyone
> 
> Got CO contact around early Feb 2020. No update since then.... fedup


Do yoga and pranayama 
Cheers


----------



## nomaduz (Nov 24, 2020)

Dear all,

I'd like to share good news. My wait is over, and I've received a grant today. Without posting, I was finding solace by reading this forum throughout the whole process. Stay hopeful and patient. Here are my details:


*Passport: *UZB
*Current country*: USA (Offshore)
*Visa*: 190 (VIC)
*ANZSCO*: 224311-Economist
*EOI*: *70+5 points,* 19-03-2019
*State sponsorship application*: 31-07-2019
*Invited to Apply: *23-10-2019
*Visa Lodged*: 11-12-2019
*Docs Upload*: 11-12-2019
*Medical*: 19-02-2020
*CO first contact*: 14-09-2020
*Info Provided*: 14-10-2020
*Grant*: 24-11-2020
*IED*: 24-11-2021


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

nomaduz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'd like to share good news. My wait is over, and I've received a grant today. Without posting, I was finding solace by reading this forum throughout the whole process. Stay hopeful and patient. Here are my details:
> 
> ...


Congratulation.....!!!! 
What the CO contact was about?


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

nomaduz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'd like to share good news. My wait is over, and I've received a grant today. Without posting, I was finding solace by reading this forum throughout the whole process. Stay hopeful and patient. Here are my details:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaduz (Nov 24, 2020)

exlipse said:


> Congratulation.....!!!!
> What the CO contact was about?


Thank you!

The CO contact was about:
-State police check (me and my spouse)
-Revised/detailed Form 80 (me and my spouse)
-IELTS result that I forgot to upload (spouse)


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi all, I'll add to the good news for today!

I was just granted my PR (190) as well. (Thanks to Nomaduz for already pre-drafting the appropriate fields for data entry) 

*Visa*: 190 (QLD) - onshore
*ANZSCO*: 224999 - Information & Organisation Professional nec
*EOI*: 25-11-2019 (90 + 5 points)
*Invitation to Apply: *20-12-2019
*Visa Lodged*: 21-12-2019
*Medical*: 02-01-2020
*IMMI Assessment Commence Email*: 28-10-2020
*Grant*: 24-11-2020 (direct grant)

Wishing everyone here best of luck!


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

markdaniels said:


> Hi all, I'll add to the good news for today!
> 
> I was just granted my PR (190) as well. (Thanks to Nomaduz for already pre-drafting the appropriate fields for data entry)
> 
> ...


Congratulations   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

markdaniels said:


> Hi all, I'll add to the good news for today!
> 
> I was just granted my PR (190) as well. (Thanks to Nomaduz for already pre-drafting the appropriate fields for data entry)
> 
> ...


Congrtz mate! 

eagerly waiting for my day!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

I hope great news happen to me. Lodged 18 Dec 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

CO contacted me on the 17th of November, requesting to do AFP and med checks again. I have my medical appointment scheduled the day after tomorrow. My question is whether it is worth to upload the AFP check once I see the medical examination results have been updated on the Immi account and then click on 'I confirm the requested documents have been provided' button or upload the AFP, click on the button and not worry about waiting for the medical examination results?

Thanks for your response in advance.

Cheers

*ANZSCO*: 261112 (NSW)
*Visa Lodged*: 16-09-2019
*First CO Contact*: 05-03-2020
*Second CO Contact*: 17-11-2020


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

sajjan7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO contacted me on the 17th of November, requesting to do AFP and med checks again. I have my medical appointment scheduled the day after tomorrow. My question is whether it is worth to upload the AFP check once I see the medical examination results have been updated on the Immi account and then click on 'I confirm the requested documents have been provided' button or upload the AFP, click on the button and not worry about waiting for the medical examination results?
> 
> ...


While am not best to answer ur question. Out of Curiousity, Unless you wanna share, do you know why they have asked to do med check again or AFP again? Any specific reason cited by CO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Vrian said:


> While am not best to answer ur question. Out of Curiousity, Unless you wanna share, do you know why they have asked to do med check again or AFP again? Any specific reason cited by CO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, the previous ones have expired.


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

sajjan7 said:


> Well, the previous ones have expired.


Thanks for the prompt response  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

sajjan7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO contacted me on the 17th of November, requesting to do AFP and med checks again. I have my medical appointment scheduled the day after tomorrow. My question is whether it is worth to upload the AFP check once I see the medical examination results have been updated on the Immi account and then click on 'I confirm the requested documents have been provided' button or upload the AFP, click on the button and not worry about waiting for the medical examination results?
> 
> ...





sajjan7 said:


> Well, the previous ones have expired.


When did you do the first medical? And are you onshore?
Technically my medicals are expired too. It was done in 2019 August for the graduate visa. But haven't been outside of Australia since then.
CO didn't ask for new medicals but for a new AFP. Wonder I'd get the same request


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

exlipse said:


> When did you do the first medical? And are you onshore?
> Technically my medicals are expired too. It was done in 2019 August for the graduate visa. But haven't been outside of Australia since then.
> CO didn't ask for new medicals but for a new AFP. Wonder I'd get the same request


I am onshore. I did my first med-check in Aug'19. I travelled overseas in Dec'19 and that could be the reason why they asked me to do the med check again.

Have you submitted your AFP check?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

sajjan7 said:


> I did my first med-check in Aug'19. I travelled overseas in Dec'19 and that could be the reason why they asked me to do the med check again.
> 
> Have you submitted your AFP check?


That could be the reason.
I did yes, submitted on the 16th of Nov.
in fact, the AFP was requested not because it was expired, but to get a new one having all the known names of my Partner.
All the best with your medicals and AFP. Hope you'll receive the good news soon.


----------



## Deeps678 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello guys..
Let me also share the good news that I got my 190 grant today..
State NSW , occupation- Developer programmer.

Lodged application in Aug 2019. Got first CO contact in Jan 2020 for wife’s functional English . Later I added my daughter to the application in Feb 2020. Got second CO contact in April for medicals for all 3 of us and PCC for myself and wife. All documents were submitted in July 2020.
Finally got much awaited grant today.. Thank god and all the best to everyone....


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Deeps678 said:


> Hello guys..
> Let me also share the good news that I got my 190 grant today..
> State NSW , occupation- Developer programmer.
> 
> ...


Awesome... a great day!
Congrats!!


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

exlipse said:


> That could be the reason.
> I did yes, submitted on the 16th of Nov.
> in fact, the AFP was requested not because it was expired, but to get a new one having all the known names of my Partner.
> All the best with your medicals and AFP. Hope you'll receive the good news soon.


Thanks, mate. Good luck with your grant.


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

Deeps678 said:


> Hello guys..
> Let me also share the good news that I got my 190 grant today..
> State NSW , occupation- Developer programmer.
> 
> ...


All positive news  coming through !! Congratulations  ..

Staying positive for my case too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshJai (Nov 9, 2020)

sajjan7 said:


> Well, the previous ones have expired.


Did they ask to do the police check only from Aus Police or your native country as well? I would assume, the PCC from your home country would also be more than 1 year old.


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

AshJai said:


> Did they ask to do the police check only from Aus Police or your native country as well? I would assume, the PCC from your home country would also be more than 1 year old.


Yes but they asked only for the AFP check.


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Any onshore grant in VIC recently??


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah, I think Vickie has a couple of o cases recently. And yes, I do believe the cases on Immi-T. I also read the FOI files regularly.


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

CO contacted me on the 17th of November, requesting to do AFP and med checks again. I have my medical appointment scheduled tomorrow. My question is whether it is worth to upload the AFP check once I see the medical examination results have been updated on the Immi account and then click on 'I confirm the requested documents have been provided' button or upload the AFP, click on the button and not worry about waiting for the medical examination results?

Thanks for your response in advance.

Cheers

*ANZSCO*: 261112 (NSW)
*Visa Lodged*: 16-09-2019
*First CO Contact*: 05-03-2020
*Second CO Contact*: 17-11-2020


----------



## Rinzzz (Feb 24, 2020)

Deeps678 said:


> Hello guys..
> Let me also share the good news that I got my 190 grant today..
> State NSW , occupation- Developer programmer.
> 
> ...


Hi. Congrats. What was your points.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sajjan7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO contacted me on the 17th of November, requesting to do AFP and med checks again. I have my medical appointment scheduled tomorrow. My question is whether it is worth to upload the AFP check once I see the medical examination results have been updated on the Immi account and then click on 'I confirm the requested documents have been provided' button or upload the AFP, click on the button and not worry about waiting for the medical examination results?
> 
> ...


Would suggest you wait till Medical results are updated in ImmiAccount before you press "Information Provided" button. This will ensure application status progresses after all information is updated with DHA.


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi All,

Sharing with you the good news of our 190 NSW visa grant today ( family of three ). Long wait for 11 months ends today . Have been keenly following this forum and getting lot of inputs
Many thanks to all the members. Also wishing all those in line for that grant , a good news soon
Onshore
ANZSCO: 261111 (NSW)
Medical : Jan 2020
Visa Lodged: 24-12-2019
Direct Grant : 25-11-2020


----------



## AshJai (Nov 9, 2020)

Itsavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sharing with you the good news of our 190 NSW visa grant today ( family of three ). Long wait for 11 months ends today . Have been keenly following this forum and getting lot of inputs
> Many thanks to all the members. Also wishing all those in line for that grant , a good news soon
> ...


Congratulations mate. 

I'd suggest to update the same on immitracker as well. Looking at the rows turning green reduces the anxiety.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Itsavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sharing with you the good news of our 190 NSW visa grant today ( family of three ). Long wait for 11 months ends today . Have been keenly following this forum and getting lot of inputs
> Many thanks to all the members. Also wishing all those in line for that grant , a good news soon
> ...


Many congratulations !!


----------



## AshJai (Nov 9, 2020)

Itsavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sharing with you the good news of our 190 NSW visa grant today ( family of three ). Long wait for 11 months ends today . Have been keenly following this forum and getting lot of inputs
> Many thanks to all the members. Also wishing all those in line for that grant , a good news soon
> ...


When did your application moved to under assessment status?


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

AshJai said:


> When did your application moved to under assessment status?


It never moved ! It was always “ Received “ till the grant


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

Itsavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sharing with you the good news of our 190 NSW visa grant today ( family of three ). Long wait for 11 months ends today . Have been keenly following this forum and getting lot of inputs
> Many thanks to all the members. Also wishing all those in line for that grant , a good news soon
> ...


Congratulations ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

sajjan7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO contacted me on the 17th of November, requesting to do AFP and med checks again. I have my medical appointment scheduled tomorrow. My question is whether it is worth to upload the AFP check once I see the medical examination results have been updated on the Immi account and then click on 'I confirm the requested documents have been provided' button or upload the AFP, click on the button and not worry about waiting for the medical examination results?
> 
> ...


Hi Sajjan, 
Sorry, I am not answering your question as I don't know what would be the best thing to do. But, I would like to understand how you have managed to get the medicals done quickly, CO contacted me today for AFP and medicals and the earliest slot I could see is in mid Jan, your response/experience might help me to get my medicals done quickly. 

P.S I have used my old medicals and AFC when I lodged my Visa in Dec'19.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Me non critical 190 is the second lowest priority 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

gopiit04 said:


> Hi Sajjan,
> Sorry, I am not answering your question as I don't know what would be the best thing to do. But, I would like to understand how you have managed to get the medicals done quickly, CO contacted me today for AFP and medicals and the earliest slot I could see is in mid Jan, your response/experience might help me to get my medicals done quickly.
> 
> P.S I have used my old medicals and AFC when I lodged my Visa in Dec'19.
> ...


Hey There,

That's okay, I booked my medical examination at a medical centre in Orange.

Cheers


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

sajjan7 said:


> Hey There,
> 
> That's okay, I booked my medical examination at a medical centre in Orange.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Sajjan. One more question, if I select any location other than Sydney Bupa centers then I dont see the date option to select, it just takes me to the confirmation page in bupa site. Whether you selected the date or just need to select the location and then you get the date in the email from Bupa later based on availability?


----------



## harikrishnanmothilal (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi All,

I've Lodged my Visa 190 nsw on November 11,2020. What would be the approximate month of my Grant.
As i could see the immigration team has started to process Dec 2019 invitations and since no invitations were issued between april and august can I assume it wouldn't take much time for November 2020 applications to be processed ? Any thoughts ?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

harikrishnanmothilal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've Lodged my Visa 190 nsw on November 11,2020. What would be the approximate month of my Grant.
> As i could see the immigration team has started to process Dec 2019 invitations and since no invitations were issued between april and august can I assume it wouldn't take much time for November 2020 applications to be processed ? Any thoughts ?


This is so provoking, please people stop posting ugly posts like these.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

harikrishnanmothilal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've Lodged my Visa 190 nsw on November 11,2020. What would be the approximate month of my Grant.
> As i could see the immigration team has started to process Dec 2019 invitations and since no invitations were issued between april and august can I assume it wouldn't take much time for November 2020 applications to be processed ? Any thoughts ?


Sorry but there were invitations between April 2020 and August 2020.

Not sure about other states but NSW did at least 2 rounds in this period. Invited close to ~500 each as per the FOIs.

Cheers


----------



## harikrishnanmothilal (Apr 14, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> This is so provoking, please people stop posting ugly posts like these.


Which part of this content did you feel provoking


----------



## harikrishnanmothilal (Apr 14, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Sorry but there were invitations between April 2020 and August 2020.
> 
> Not sure about other states but NSW did at least 2 rounds in this period. Invited close to ~500 each as per the FOIs.
> 
> Cheers


Oh ok. I may be wrong cz of the info i received. Thanks anyways cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

harikrishnanmothilal said:


> Which part of this content did you feel provoking


Hilal, bro. Are you aware that lots of people here lodged for many months and even years some of us even were refused visas and refused skills assessments and state nominations and even when we did it right we've been waiting for far too long for the final decision? Have you even read the recent posts in this thread to be aware of what's going on? So you just lodged a couple of days ago and came here to ask those who've been through all this AND waiting for many months?!


----------



## harikrishnanmothilal (Apr 14, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> Hilal, bro. Are you aware that lots of people here lodged for many months and even years some of us even were refused visas and refused skills assessments and state nominations and even when we did it right we've been waiting for far too long for the final decision? Have you even read the recent posts in this thread to be aware of what's going on? So you just lodged a couple of days ago and came here to ask those who've been through all this AND waiting for many months?!


Ofcourse I've read and please understand that every person has their own priorities. Nothing much and nothing less. Just because I've lodged I'm not expect it to happen anytime in next few months and I do respect all your feelings and in any case I'll be falling on the same timeline as you all do without any exclusive weightage to be processed earlier. To know the information from you people and understand the current trend I Do not feel bad in posting the same. Cheers and I'm sure you'll get it soon


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> This is so provoking, please people stop posting ugly posts like these.


Can’t believe that you posted it
So very out of character for you
Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

mirand said:


> Me non critical 190 is the second lowest priority
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is critical and which one is not? Where can I find it?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Hamadeh said:


> *Hilal*, bro. Are you aware that lots of people here lodged for many months and even years some of us even were refused visas and refused skills assessments and state nominations and even when we did it right we've been waiting for far too long for the final decision? Have you even read the recent posts in this thread to be aware of what's going on? So you just lodged a couple of days ago and came here to ask those who've been through all this AND waiting for many months?!


LOL, Sorry mate, I had to ask this....

"How did you determine his name was Hilal "


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Which one is critical and which one is not? Where can I find it?



providing critical or specialist medical services, including air ambulance, medical evacuations and delivering critical medical supplies
with critical skills required to maintain the supply of essential goods and services (such as in medical technology, critical infrastructure, telecommunications, engineering and mining, supply chain logistics, aged care, agriculture, primary industry, food production, and the maritime industry)
delivering services in sectors critical to Australia’s economic recovery (such as financial technology, large scale manufacturing, film, media and television production and emerging technology), where no Australian worker is available
providing critical skills in religious or theology fields
Source: Critical skills and sectors | COVID-19 and the border


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

I called the DHA helpline with the query that I can't complete my wife's medical due to pregnancy and they asked me to upload Form 1022 with the changes in circumstances in the ImmiAccount. I've uploaded the same and also emailed the documents to them with my application details. 

Will I be expecting any communication from them that the application will be on hold or whats the next steps? Initially, they had provided me 28 days to furnish the requested docs. As I won't be able to submit my wife's medical within 28 days, is there anything else I need to do? 

Anyone experienced this previously, or any guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

HHBS said:


> providing critical or specialist medical services, including air ambulance, medical evacuations and delivering critical medical supplies
> with critical skills required to maintain the supply of essential goods and services (such as in medical technology, critical infrastructure, telecommunications, engineering and mining, supply chain logistics, aged care, agriculture, primary industry, food production, and the maritime industry)
> delivering services in sectors critical to Australia’s economic recovery (such as financial technology, large scale manufacturing, film, media and television production and emerging technology), where no Australian worker is available
> providing critical skills in religious or theology fields
> Source: Critical skills and sectors | COVID-19 and the border


Yes. iT and engineers are criticalthat’s why it looks like all the recent grants are for them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Does biochemist related to critical sector?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

mirand said:


> Yes. iT and engineers are criticalthat’s why it looks like all the recent grants are for them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww is this true? I lodged software engineer under 189 last march and haven’t gotten any news yet. I wonder why


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> I called the DHA helpline with the query that I can't complete my wife's medical due to pregnancy and they asked me to upload Form 1022 with the changes in circumstances in the ImmiAccount. I've uploaded the same and also emailed the documents to them with my application details.
> 
> Will I be expecting any communication from them that the application will be on hold or whats the next steps? Initially, they had provided me 28 days to furnish the requested docs. As I won't be able to submit my wife's medical within 28 days, is there anything else I need to do?
> 
> Anyone experienced this previously, or any guidance is much appreciated.


Nothing else till your wife does the medicals
Submit another 1022 when the baby is born and start the process to get the birth certificate and passport
Cheers


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Aww is this true? I lodged software engineer under 189 last march and haven’t gotten any news yet. I wonder why


IT has been the enabler / supporting function to smooth operation of essential services !! Hence it is considered a priority .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Aww is this true? I lodged software engineer under 189 last march and haven’t gotten any news yet. I wonder why


The email was auto reply by the department of home affairs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Vrian said:


> IT has been the enabler / supporting function to smooth operation of essential services !! Hence it is considered a priority ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope they consider accounting as critical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

gopiit04 said:


> Thanks Sajjan. One more question, if I select any location other than Sydney Bupa centers then I dont see the date option to select, it just takes me to the confirmation page in bupa site. Whether you selected the date or just need to select the location and then you get the date in the email from Bupa later based on availability?


No worries, you may just want to note down the medical centre details from the BUPA site and then ring them to check for availability and book over the phone itself.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> Nothing else till your wife does the medicals
> Submit another 1022 when the baby is born and start the process to get the birth certificate and passport
> Cheers


Thanks a lot, NB.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Vrian said:


> IT has been the enabler / supporting function to smooth operation of essential services !! Hence it is considered a priority ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see. Now I’m wondering why I haven’t gotten any news about my grant...if it is a priority.

Any people in IT here who lodged early 2020 who haven’t received any grants yet?


----------



## AshJai (Nov 9, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> I see. Now I’m wondering why I haven’t gotten any news about my grant...if it is a priority.
> 
> Any people in IT here who lodged early 2020 who haven’t received any grants yet?


Plenty. Few from late 2019 also.


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> I see. Now I’m wondering why I haven’t gotten any news about my grant...if it is a priority.
> 
> Any people in IT here who lodged early 2020 who haven’t received any grants yet?


Am in the queue too... from early 2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Vrian said:


> Am in the queue too... from early 2020
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same! Which month did you lodge? Mine is march2020


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Same! Which month did you lodge? Mine is march2020


I’ve also been waiting onshore since March 2020.


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Same! Which month did you lodge? Mine is march2020


Me too March 2020 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

cutiepie25 said:


> Same! Which month did you lodge? Mine is march2020


Chemist, March- 2020


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Ranvan said:


> Chemist, March- 2020


Me too! Chemist, Feb 2020


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Onshore applications are at-least moving. I have applied under 261312 ,July 2019, with a CO contact in Dec 2019. Waiting is getting hard..


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Onshore, from June 2020, PMSOL occupation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshJai (Nov 9, 2020)

czxbnb said:


> Onshore, from June 2020, PMSOL occupation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PMSOL not applicable for 190.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> LOL, Sorry mate, I had to ask this....
> 
> "How did you determine his name was Hilal "


*You can't read his name? I don't understand what's so funny.*



NB said:


> Can’t believe that you posted it
> So very out of character for you
> Cheers


*It's freedom of expression and I didn't say something offensive or against the rules of the forum. That was provoking and a bit insensitive. How can people expect those who've been waiting painfully and patiently for a long time to tell those who lodged just a couple of days ago? especially that there are published timeline and there are recent grants in the forum after almost a year. So why the question now? I hope you understand what I mean. I appreciate you always expect something nice from me. Thank you for that!*


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> LOL, Sorry mate, I had to ask this....
> 
> "How did you determine his name was Hilal "


If you're logged in from your mobile you probably won't see the same way of his name as I can view it from the desktop. It's written under his first and second name 2 names. I Just realized that his name is too long and written one word together. so yeah it's hard to determine what exactly his name is. if you view it as one word. I got it lol


----------



## sam_net (Nov 28, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Same! Which month did you lodge? Mine is march2020


I am also waiting since early March 2020.

Just a quick question guys, I have seen so many grants on Immi tracker after March for same occupation as mine. I have not received a CO contact even. Don't they process applications in order of lodgment ?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

sam_net said:


> I am also waiting since early March 2020.
> 
> Just a quick question guys, I have seen so many grants on Immi tracker after March for same occupation as mine. I have not received a CO contact even. Don't they process applications in order of lodgment ?
> View attachment 98670


Where is so many.It's just 17


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sam_net said:


> Just a quick question guys, I have seen so many grants on Immi tracker after March for same occupation as mine. I have not received a CO contact even. Don't they process applications in order of lodgment ?


Simple answer is "NO"
Each application is different and varies in terms of validation, background checks etc etc. Some get their grants in 2 weeks and some in 2 years. It is crazy, but no one has clarity on how they process the same.


----------



## sam_net (Nov 28, 2020)

emios88 said:


> Where is so many.It's just 17


There has been CO contacts for 2 people today, lodged in May.


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

I am not sure who else got grants recently, but 2 of my friends who lodged in May and September got their grants in last week (engineering PhD with 190 VIC and 70- 80 points). I am a PhD Chemist and I lodged in March, another friend of mine (Chemist PhD) lodged in January both with 85-95 points and I know many people are waiting since last year with similar professions and scores. So, I am assuming they are granting for people on some lists as a priority (am i right? Would be great if someone with more experience in these issues could give some info).


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Ranvan said:


> I am not sure who else got grants recently, but 2 of my friends who lodged in May and September got their grants in last week (engineering PhD with 190 VIC and 70- 80 points). I am a PhD Chemist and I lodged in March, another friend of mine (Chemist PhD) lodged in January both with 85-95 points and I know many people are waiting since last year with similar professions and scores. So, I am assuming they are granting for people on some lists as a priority (am i right? Would be great if someone with more experience in these issues could give some info).


Priority Processing Arrangement applies to 190. There’s a critical skill and sector list on their website. IT and engineering are among the critical. as a non critical I have been waiting since dec 2019 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

mirand said:


> Priority Processing Arrangement applies to 190. There’s a critical skill and sector list on their website. IT and engineering are among the critical. as a non critical I have been waiting since dec 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_net (Nov 28, 2020)

mirand said:


> Priority Processing Arrangement applies to 190. There’s a critical skill and sector list on their website. IT and engineering are among the critical. as a non critical I have been waiting since dec 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My occupation is also engineering. Still I have not heard anything, but there have been grants for people lodge in May 2020, same as my occupation.
So quite not sure how applications are being processed.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

sam_net said:


> My occupation is also engineering. Still I have not heard anything, but there have been grants for people lodge in May 2020, same as my occupation.
> So quite not sure how applications are being processed.


I really want to know how the process order works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mirand said:


> I really want to know how the process order works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if GOD accepts FOI requests 
Cheers


----------



## Manvir singh (Nov 19, 2020)

190-nom accountant lodge 18 march 2018
1st co contact 4 june 2018
2nd co contact 7 sep2018
Got refused on 21 april 2019
AAT hearing and won on 16 august 2020
Again co contact for pcc and medical on 6 sep 2020
Submitted everything on 15 oct 2020
Now wating i dnt know when this wait will finally come to end with grant ....


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

I saw people on internet got grant this Sat??? Occupation is IT and lodged this May


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

*They also added a social worker to the PMSOL. I know some of you may say it doesn't apply to the 190 subclass. Yet, this profession plays a main role in such crises, like the other critical skills, but it's not clear whether or not they actually prioritizing it.*


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Manvir singh said:


> 190-nom accountant lodge 18 march 2018
> 1st co contact 4 june 2018
> 2nd co contact 7 sep2018
> Got refused on 21 april 2019
> ...


Good luck! I pray that your grant should come very soon!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Newstar ( an migration agent l) just posted an engineer lodged this June got the grant . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Canberra (Nov 1, 2020)

Manvir singh said:


> 190-nom accountant lodge 18 march 2018
> 1st co contact 4 june 2018
> 2nd co contact 7 sep2018
> Got refused on 21 april 2019
> ...


It seems that Australian government want to get rid of accounting occupation. But holding us so long after our hard works and payment makes me really sick.


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

I Lodged 190 visa in June 2020 (wa) looks like a lot wait 😌😌


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi all
I have been waiting for grant since March 2019 for NSW 190 Chef offshore (INDIA)
My partner and I were due to get married in Dec but since the flights are shut we had to postpone.
If anyone can help me understand any other option like prospective marriage visa or any sort of travel exemption I can apply ???
Please help !!!


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

Manvir singh said:


> 190-nom accountant lodge 18 march 2018
> 1st co contact 4 june 2018
> 2nd co contact 7 sep2018
> Got refused on 21 april 2019
> ...





Manvir singh said:


> 190-nom accountant lodge 18 march 2018
> 1st co contact 4 june 2018
> 2nd co contact 7 sep2018
> Got refused on 21 april 2019
> ...


what was the CO contact for?? Would be appreciated if you share.. and the reason of refusal please.


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Does anyone know what this means in regards with our health assessments?
"Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Does anyone know what this means in regards with our health assessments?
> "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."


I don't think it could be explained better than what it already is. They're assessing your health.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

It’s very unfair many people got grant even thought lodged later dates. There is a grant todya posted by an agent. The department is processing but just not processing mine  there’s no transparency. The phone line is not helpful at all they only read the website.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

mirand said:


> It’s very unfair many people got grant even thought lodged later dates. There is a grant todya posted by an agent. The department is processing but just not processing mine  there’s no transparency. The phone line is not helpful at all they only read the website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANZSCO code?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> ANZSCO code?


They didn’t post the code. But the grant date is today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

Help !


----------



## Taran47 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi , I am waiting for 489 grant , lodged in oct 2019 , can someone give any update regarding recent 489 grants..thanks!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Does this mean only PMSOL occupation will get grants this financial year. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

mirand said:


> Does this mean only PMSOL occupation will get grants this financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It doesn't say that.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mirand said:


> Does this mean only PMSOL occupation will get grants this financial year.


It doesn't say that does it? Also there have been some grants for non-PMSOL / non-Critical skills this financial year. So this question of deferred grant itself is irrelevant.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> It doesn't say that does it? Also there have been some grants for non-PMSOL / non-Critical skills this financial year. So this question of deferred grant itself is irrelevant.


I think the department even doesn’t know what they are doing. . I don’t see any need to delay onshore cases. That only give people pressure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Newstar just posted a grant today to mechanical engineer. Lodged in June 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I lodged my 190 visa application on 26th Oct, I'm currently on 457 visa- onshore applicant. 
I got to know that now I can apply for Medicare , Also I can cancel my private insurance. Is this possible ? 

my current visa condition is to maintain health insurance.
are there any benefits to apply now or once I get my PR approved?

TIA.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

ankitparas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa application on 26th Oct, I'm currently on 457 visa- onshore applicant.
> I got to know that now I can apply for Medicare , Also I can cancel my private insurance. Is this possible ?
> ...


Check the conditions on your bridging visa; they most likely will be the same as your 457, so you may need to keep your health insurance. You also shouldn't rely on Medicare anyway as waiting times could extend into the years. The Australian government highly recommends maintaining private health insurance.


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Check the conditions on your bridging visa; they most likely will be the same as your 457, so you may need to keep your health insurance. You also shouldn't rely on Medicare anyway as waiting times could extend into the years. The Australian government highly recommends maintaining private health insurance.


Thank you.
No condition on Bridging visa, but my bridging visa is not active as my 457 is valid till Apr-2022.
If I maintain my health insurance then should I apply for Medicare ? Are there any benefits or drawbacks?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mirand said:


> I think the department even doesn’t know what they are doing. . I don’t see any need to delay onshore cases. That only give people pressure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dept clearly knows what they are doing. It is just us who don't know much about their processing.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

ankitparas said:


> Thank you.
> No condition on Bridging visa, but my bridging visa is not active as my 457 is valid till Apr-2022.
> If I maintain my health insurance then should I apply for Medicare ? Are there any benefits or drawbacks?


You can apply. You'll need to maintain your insurance until your PR is granted. It won't do you any harm having both - plenty of people do it.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ankitparas said:


> Thank you.
> No condition on Bridging visa, but my bridging visa is not active as my 457 is valid till Apr-2022.
> If I maintain my health insurance then should I apply for Medicare ? Are there any benefits or drawbacks?


You cannot cancel your Private Health insurance since your 457 is still valid. Only advantage of Medicare is that you can avail local GP Services. Apart from that for any hospitalisation requiring procedures, Private health insurance is better than medicare.


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks @fugitive_4u @imjordanxd


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

ankitparas said:


> or


You need to maintain your health insurance as your 457 is active plus you can apply for Medicare so if something happens you can get free check ups.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> You cannot cancel your Private Health insurance since your 457 is still valid. Only advantage of Medicare is that you can avail local GP Services. Apart from that for any hospitalisation requiring procedures, Private health insurance is better than medicare.


Absolutely wrong
The moment you are issued the bridging visa, you can cancel your private health insurance 
I was also on 457, but on the day I applied for 189 and got my bridging visa , I applied for Medicare card and I cancelled my private health insurance 
Don’t listen to members here and pay for insurance unnecessarily 
Consult a Mara agent specifically on this point which may cost you some money but you will still save substantially in premiums
Cheers


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

What I did was the day I submitted the 190 application, I made my trip to Centrelink and applied for Medicare. Immediately I cancelled OVHC and changed it to a private hospital plan. Literally I was still on private health insurance but it was different coverage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

marzipan said:


> What I did was the day I submitted the 190 application, I made my trip to Centrelink and applied for Medicare. Immediately I cancelled OVHC and changed it to a private hospital plan. Literally I was still on private health insurance but it was different coverage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The point here was whether the ovhc health insurance is compulsory or not after getting the bridging visa
I also took a gold private health insurance else I would pay double the costs in MLS while paying taxes for not having private health insurance not to mention the gold class coverage in case something does go wrong
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Absolutely wrong
> The moment you are issued the bridging visa, you can cancel your private health insurance
> I was also on 457, but on the day I applied for 189 and got my bridging visa , I applied for Medicare card and I cancelled my private health insurance
> Don’t listen to members here and pay for insurance unnecessarily
> ...





marzipan said:


> What I did was the day I submitted the 190 application, I made my trip to Centrelink and applied for Medicare. Immediately I cancelled OVHC and changed it to a private hospital plan. Literally I was still on private health insurance but it was different coverage.


Is that a loophole or an oversight that allows you to violate the condition of a valid visa? I understand the rules allow you to apply for Medicare while being on inactive bridging visa, but how does it allow you to violate 457 conditions, when the visa is active? Your 457 visa (including bridging visa) is liable to be cancelled / invalidated if you quit your employer and don't find a new sponsor, but that's not the case with other violations?

Asking this, because I couldn't find any documentation around this. Agreed you guys have done this, but you merely did not cancel it, but continued to have PHI, albeit a different plan.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Is that a loophole or an oversight that allows you to violate the condition of a valid visa? I understand the rules allow you to apply for Medicare while being on inactive bridging visa, but how does it allow you to violate 457 conditions, when the visa is active? Your 457 visa (including bridging visa) is liable to be cancelled / invalidated if you quit your employer and don't find a new sponsor, but that's not the case with other violations?
> 
> Asking this, because I couldn't find any documentation around this. Agreed you guys have done this, but you merely did not cancel it, but continued to have PHI, albeit a different plan.


You have to understand the concept behind the rule for insurance for 457 applicants
It’s only because the applicant are not entitled for Medicare coverage so they need a health insurance
Once due to the bridging visa the applicant get Medicare coverage, there is no compulsion for insurance
If there was no legal sanctity, DHA would have taken action against the applicant 
As far as we getting away due to oversight is totally wrong because the insurance companies send the data to the DHA , the moment the applicant cancels his insurance
The insurance cover under most ovhc is not even worth the paper it’s printed on and the insurance companies pocket the entire premium
Cheers


----------



## Besh22 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi all, maybe someone has been in a similar situation and can suggest something. I am stuck overseas since March on a BVB that is linked to my 190 application. I found a job from offshore and has been working since the end of July. My job is not in the critical sector. I've tried applying for an exemption to enter Australia a few times now with contract and letter from my employer explaining that me being offshore impacts the business negatively etc. No luck.

Has anyone been successful in getting an exemption without being a RN, IT or Engineer or on the basis of having already lodged 190 visa application? I've lived in Australia for the past 5 years and being stuck offshore with my whole life back there for so long really sucks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> As far as we getting away due to oversight is totally wrong because the insurance companies send the data to the DHA , the moment the applicant cancels his insurance


I would be interested to know if anyone has cancelled his insurance and not got into trouble with DHA. You have not cancelled your insurance, but changed plan if I understand it correctly. DHA does not mandate you have to have OVHC Insurance only. Instead it asks you to have certain type of cover which is fulfilled by OVHC / 457 insurance packages.Since you switched, you will still fulfil 457 PHI requirements, hence you may have not got into trouble.

OVHC is just a tailor made package for visa holders. You can hold any custom PHI that fulfil's the visa requirement while in Australia.

I would be very cautious in advising anyone with 457 to cancel their PHI, as soon as Medicare is granted based on inactive Bridging Visa. Surely PHI can be cancelled once 457 ceases to exist and BVA takes over.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> I would be interested to know if anyone has cancelled his insurance and not got into trouble with DHA. You have not cancelled your insurance, but changed plan if I understand it correctly. DHA does not mandate you have to have OVHC Insurance only. Instead it asks you to have certain type of cover which is fulfilled by OVHC / 457 insurance packages.Since you switched, you will still fulfil 457 PHI requirements, hence you may have not got into trouble.
> 
> OVHC is just a tailor made package for visa holders. You can hold any custom PHI that fulfil's the visa requirement while in Australia.
> 
> I would be very cautious in advising anyone with 457 to cancel their PHI, as soon as Medicare is granted based on inactive Bridging Visa. Surely PHI can be cancelled once 457 ceases to exist and BVA takes over.


There was a gap
It’s not like the moment I canceled my OVHC , I took another insurance policy 
The insurance threatened me that they will report it to DHA and I said go ahead
I took time in researching and then only bought 
As I said those who are in this situation should consult a good Mara agent paying him consultancy charges and get the final opinion 
They will still save thousands of dollars in premium as there is no surety when the grant will come
Cheers


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

Hi,

I have received s56 asking for my wife's medical and AFP as these are no more valid. The Bupa office in Baulkham Hills is not showing the available date but is asking for payment. Could anyone please tell me how does this works and will I know which date the appointment is made first? 

EOI submitted: 18Nov2019 with 85+5 and code 261311
EOI approved: 10Jan2020
Visa lodged: 23Feb2020
CO Contact: 5Dec2020


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

Today I received a grant.
Applied on the 24th of March.
Grant date on the 5th of December.
Onshore, NSW, Riverina district. 
ANZSCO code 233214 Structural Engineer. Invitation on the 10th of March, with a dependant partner, skilled, with competent English.


----------



## ChickenDinner (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I, like so many others before me, have been a silent stalker on these forums over the last couple of years. I've learnt so much from your combined experiences, which has allowed me to prepare and submit my GSM 190 application without the need for a migration agent.

I'm very glad to say that my 190 visa was granted on 2-12-2020. Thank you all for the very many thorough and informative discussions you've hosted here – this forum is indeed a goldmine of resources. To the experts on this forum, especially NB, thank you for taking the time, and for helping the rest of us on our journeys.

Application details:

Visa Type: GSM 190 Victoria (offshore applicant)
ANZSCO Code: 272499 (Social Professionals nec)
Points: 85
EOI Submission: 10-07-2019
State Nomination Received: 02-09-2019
190 Application Lodged: 22-09-2019
Medicals: 13-09-2019
First CO Contact: 11-11-2019 (query if partner was to be added to visa application)
Second CO Contact: 24-01-2020 (request for Form 929, and updated Form 80)
Third CO Contact: 21-09-2020 (request for partner's medicals)
*Grant*: 02-12-2020

The best of luck to everyone!

CD.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ChickenDinner said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I, like so many others before me, have been a silent stalker on these forums over the last couple of years. I've learnt so much from your combined experiences, which has allowed me to prepare and submit my GSM 190 application without the need for a migration agent.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. You in Italy?


----------



## ChickenDinner (Dec 5, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Congratulations. You in Italy?


Thanks bahlv! Yes, I am, although I am not an Italian citizen – just a permanent resident.


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

ChickenDinner said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I, like so many others before me, have been a silent stalker on these forums over the last couple of years. I've learnt so much from your combined experiences, which has allowed me to prepare and submit my GSM 190 application without the need for a migration agent.
> 
> ...


congratulations. 
when did you submit your parter’s medical?


----------



## ChickenDinner (Dec 5, 2020)

Regara said:


> congratulations.
> when did you submit your parter’s medical?


Thanks Regara! Sometime at the end of September 2020 – about the 30th or so.


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

hello,

visa applied july 2019
1st Co contact - 9 dec 2019 - form 80 , baby Birth certificate 
2 nd Co Contact - 14 jan 2020 - baby medical
and then after a long wait 3rdCo contact. 
we got 3rd CO contact on 6th November 2020 for AFP ( police clearance) as it was expired. and submitted the same on 27 November 2020. can we expect the grant soon? 
Is anyone one on same boat? 
there was so many CO contacts in last few weeks for police clearance. did anyone got grant after that
please share


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

NKK_AUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received s56 asking for my wife's medical and AFP as these are no more valid. The Bupa office in Baulkham Hills is not showing the available date but is asking for payment. Could anyone please tell me how does this works and will I know which date the appointment is made first?
> 
> ...


Can someone please reply?


----------



## Francis Canberra (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi everyone, just checking any accounting occupations received their grants. Me and my partner submitted 190 application 13 Mar, HE done on 7th of April.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Francis Canberra said:


> Hi everyone, just checking any accounting occupations received their grants. Me and my partner submitted 190 application 13 Mar, HE done on 7th of April.


People from last year are still waiting grants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

NKK_AUS said:


> Can someone please reply?


1. Bupa slots in Sydney city available for Mid Jan, you can book that for now and reschedule later to earliest appointment if anything opens up.
2. Book it in Wollongong, Newcastle or Orange then you might get the appointment in Dec.

On 26th Nov I booked the appointment in Orange NSW for 8th Dec, I kept checking bupa site for availability, suddenly on 30th Nov I found the slot in Bupa Sydney for 13th Dec; Booked it and cancelled the one I booked in Orange.


Sonic healthplus 1300887072 to book Wollongong, Newcastle or Orange.
Bupa Sydney- website or 1300794919


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

My health check is expiring next month. Can I redo it this month. ? How do I get a reference number from case officer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Also do we need to redo pte to reflect the recent change ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mirand said:


> My health check is expiring next month. Can I redo it this month. ? How do I get a reference number from case officer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can email the CO and request for a fresh hap id
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mirand said:


> Also do we need to redo pte to reflect the recent change ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new PTEA rules have not been implemented yet
And even when implemented, those who have already been invited, will not be affected 
Cheers


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

NB said:


> You can email the CO and request for a fresh hap id
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Do u know the email address ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

NB said:


> The new PTEA rules have not been implemented yet
> And even when implemented, those who have already been invited, will not be affected
> Cheers


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

I got a CO contact to redo our medicals. However, as my wife is pregnant, I had to defer her medical. I contacted the DHA helpline and they asked me to provide form 1022. I have done that nearly 2 weeks back (uploaded in ImmiAccount as well as email them the form and the medical summary). I have received a generic auto-generated email from DHA.

The 28 days timeline is expiring tomorrow. 

Shall I expect any CO/DHA confirmation regarding the next steps or just wait? 
As I have already notified the reason for my inability to submit a particular document, will the 28 days timeline impact me? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> I got a CO contact to redo our medicals. However, as my wife is pregnant, I had to defer her medical. I contacted the DHA helpline and they asked me to provide form 1022. I have done that nearly 2 weeks back (uploaded in ImmiAccount as well as email them the form and the medical summary). I have received a generic auto-generated email from DHA.
> 
> The 28 days timeline is expiring tomorrow.
> 
> ...


There is nothing more to be done till the baby is born and you are in a position to get the medicals done
There will be no impact of the timeline 
Cheers


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

I sent an email to Heath @home affairs to request for a new hap Id. Anyone know how long do they normally respond to emails ? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> There is nothing more to be done till the baby is born and you are in a position to get the medicals done
> There will be no impact of the timeline
> Cheers


Thanks, NB.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mirand said:


> I sent an email to Heath @home affairs to request for a new hap Id. Anyone know how long do they normally respond to emails ? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine in 2 days in October
I mailed Skilled Support
Are you offshore?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

bahlv said:


> I got mine in 2 days in October
> I mailed Skilled Support
> Are you offshore?


Onshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

mirand said:


> Onshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope I can get grant before my Heath check expires. Only one month left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conejo (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey guys,

Has anyone tried to contact DHA to push the visa processing for special occasion? 

I lodged NSW 190 last month and it seems like it will take about an year to get it granted.

The problem is that my passport expires mid next year and I've been told from consulate that I cannot renew it unless I hold any kind of granted PR visa by then.

Should I contact them and explain the situation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Conejo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone tried to contact DHA to push the visa processing for special occasion?
> 
> ...


Everyone has their reason and want to be prioritized. Me waiting from Dec 2019 and called the department hundreds times but they won’t do anything. The only thing is to wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Conejo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone tried to contact DHA to push the visa processing for special occasion?
> 
> ...


Which country are you from ?
Very regressive rules
Cheers


----------



## Conejo (Dec 3, 2020)

mirand said:


> Everyone has their reason and want to be prioritized. Me waiting from Dec 2019 and called the department hundreds times but they won’t do anything. The only thing is to wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for info all the best for you mate


----------



## Conejo (Dec 3, 2020)

NB said:


> Which country are you from ?
> Very regressive rules
> Cheers


S.korea
It seems a restriction for ppl who haven't finished military duty.. I assume.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Conejo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone tried to contact DHA to push the visa processing for special occasion?
> 
> ...


A more viable option would be to fly to your country, get it renewed and return
By June next year hopefully, all travel restrictions would have been withdrawn 
You can write to DHA, but it will probably have no effect 
Cheers


----------



## Conejo (Dec 3, 2020)

NB said:


> A more viable option would be to fly to your country, get it renewed and return
> By June next year hopefully, all travel restrictions would have been withdrawn
> You can write to DHA, but it will probably have no effect
> Cheers


Yeah I dont think DHA will take any action.
Thanks anyway


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

Need advise please 

Awaiting PR 190 NSW grant under 261313 since Nov 2019 onshore application. 

Our medicals are expired, ACS letter expired, my wife's PTE score expired .. Can someone please suggest if we will need to redo these all as at the time of applying they were all valid ? 

For medicals I heard there is a long wait.. shall i book it now itself till i hear anything from case officer. Till now there has not been any comms send by any officer for my application and it says "Received" in the portal. 

Most important thing..

My company is pushing to submit work permit visa ( which was previously expired in this year and I am continuing in PR Bridging visa currently). will there be any issues in my current application ? I understand with few of my colleagues that if my PR visa gets issues first and then later in system my work visa gets processed then my PR will get cancelled... is this correct ? what options I can think off as my company will ask to resign else.

Thanks


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

bahlv said:


> I got mine in 2 days in October
> I mailed Skilled Support
> Are you offshore?


Is it the same HAP iD as the previous one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mirand said:


> Is it the same HAP iD as the previous one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be new. Old HAP ID can't be used again. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Should be new. Old HAP ID can't be used again.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thanks. Just emailed skilled support. Hope they can get back to me ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

The earliest appointment I can book now is 18 Jan 2021. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

mirand said:


> The earliest appointment I can book now is 18 Jan 2021.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be worse. If you're booking anywhere around Melbourne, you're looking at the end of February/start of March.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> Could be worse. If you're booking anywhere around Melbourne, you're looking at the end of February/start of March.


I have paid for the appointment. Better to lose the money than being asked by case officer and delay processing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

sydney4062 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need advise please
> 
> ...


The only two things you need to redo is medicals and PCC.
You definitely can apply for another visa while the DHA processing your 190 applications. The drawback is - you cannot resign, and you need to withdraw your work visa manually if you received 190 grant first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

*Granted - 261314 - SE Tester (Onshore)*
04-11-2019 - VIC EOI
21-11-2019 - VIC Pre-Invite
04-12-2019 - VIC Application submitted
09-01-2020 - VIC Application approved
26-01-2020 - Lodged
07-11-2020 - CO Contact for the original marriage certificate and be AFP with all the name
16-11-2020 - Docs submitted 
07-12-2020 - Grant


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

czxbnb said:


> The only two things you need to redo is medicals and PCC.
> You definitely can apply for another visa while the DHA processing your 190 applications. The drawback is - you cannot resign, and you need to withdraw your work visa manually if you received 190 grant first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 

For re doing medicals do I need to wait an update from case officer or volunteer look for slot in Bupa ? Not sure as i will need HAP ID for the appointments.. 

Any is this 100% sure i will be asked for re medicals or depends on the case officer ?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sydney4062 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> For re doing medicals do I need to wait an update from case officer or volunteer look for slot in Bupa ? Not sure as i will need HAP ID for the appointments..
> 
> Any is this 100% sure i will be asked for re medicals or depends on the case officer ?


Depends on the CO. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Newstar just posted this. Accountant lodged this July got grant. I am really confused and shock now as I’m in the same occupation but was lodged dec 2019. I have not received any contacts or updates. Can we require transparency from the processing team? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

exlipse said:


> *Granted - 261314 - SE Tester (Onshore)*
> 04-11-2019 - VIC EOI
> 21-11-2019 - VIC Pre-Invite
> 04-12-2019 - VIC Application submitted
> ...


Hi Mate,

Congrats, it looks like they are giving the grant exactly in a month from the time they asked us to re-do Meds/AFP. 

Hopefully, I get mine in another 10 days 🤞


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

exlipse said:


> *Granted - 261314 - SE Tester (Onshore)*
> 04-11-2019 - VIC EOI
> 21-11-2019 - VIC Pre-Invite
> 04-12-2019 - VIC Application submitted
> ...


Congratulations 
When did you submit marriage certificate and AFP?
We got request on 6/11/2020 still waiting


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Regara said:


> Congratulations
> When did you submit marriage certificate and AFP?
> We got request on 6/11/2020 still waiting





sajjan7 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Congrats, it looks like they are giving the grant exactly in a month from the time they asked us to re-do Meds/AFP.
> 
> Hopefully, I get mine in another 10 days 🤞


Thanks, 
Yes, Looks like they have waited for the deadline of 28 days. 
I submitted my docz on 16th of Nov.
However, the final case officer was different.


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

sajjan7 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Congrats, it looks like they are giving the grant exactly in a month from the time they asked us to re-do Meds/AFP.
> 
> Hopefully, I get mine in another 10 days 🤞


Hello Sajjan
When did you submit documents (AFP) 
Thanks


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

mirand said:


> Newstar just posted this. Accountant lodged this July got grant. I am really confused and shock now as I’m in the same occupation but was lodged dec 2019. I have not received any contacts or updates. Can we require transparency from the processing team?
> Hi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

33157515 said:


> View attachment 98718


thanks you so much for providing this detail. I hope the department start to process accountants. Hope I can get my grants soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Regara said:


> Hello Sajjan
> When did you submit documents (AFP)
> Thanks


Hey Regara,

I submitted on 27/11.

Cheers


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> You can email the CO and request for a fresh hap id
> Cheers


Hi NB. May I know how to email the CO? -thanks sp much. As mine was expired already.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ga2au said:


> Hi NB. May I know how to email the CO? -thanks sp much. As mine was expired already.


[email protected]
Cheers


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Abh2017 said:


> Hi all
> I have been waiting for grant since March 2019 for NSW 190 Chef offshore (INDIA)
> My partner and I were due to get married in Dec but since the flights are shut we had to postpone.
> If anyone can help me understand any other option like prospective marriage visa or any sort of travel exemption I can apply ???
> Please help !!!


Sir did you applied in march 2019 or 2020 just wanted to confirm, as I am also from the same profession. Thanks.


----------



## Mil2 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello,

I received invitation for 190 visa in March an submitted the application, if I needed to change my job, while waiting for the grant, is it possible? I applied under engineering technologist, and if I change the company i’m currently working at to a different engineering company would that affect my application process?
Would really appreciate getting a response.
Thanks!


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

NB said:


> [email protected]
> Cheers


Hello NB & All, thanks for your clear replies and insightful discussions. Reading about people receiving grants and others asking similar questions, does allow to calm down a bit. 

On the similar lines, we lodged our Offshore application in mid-December 2019, no CO contact so far. Considering our PCC are expiring this month and medicals in the beginning of January, do you recommend that we should get our new PCC & apply for new Medicals *or* we better wait for a few more weeks hoping that our application might be reviewed soon. What would you guys suggest?


----------



## Arc5aber (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi All,
This forum has definitely been a great resource of information and helpful in keeping us all up to date on tracking grants. Quite happy to share the Good News and wish all those waiting receive this News soon.

_Edit_: Just to add, I see a lot of queries around PCC and medical getting expired and people getting them redone by themselves. Definitely medicals expiry do not apply to my case, but I can say, the PCCs I submitted with my application expired in Oct/Nov but case officer did not ask for fresh ones. So I would suggest, just wait for CO to contact if they really require a new one

*Granted - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst & Dependent - 261313 ( Both Onshore)*
26-10-2019 - EOI
29-11-2019 - NSW Pre-Invite
02-12-2019 - NSW Application submitted
14-01-2020 - NSW Application approved
31-01-2020 - Lodged
21-02-2020 - Newborn added to the application
24-06-2020 - CO contact asking for Medical Certificate from GP for Newborn added later to application
21-07-2020 - Medicals done. Due to COVID not appointments were available earlier
08-12-2020 - Grant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TalAus said:


> Hello NB & All, thanks for your clear replies and insightful discussions. Reading about people receiving grants and others asking similar questions, does allow to calm down a bit.
> 
> On the similar lines, we lodged our Offshore application in mid-December 2019, no CO contact so far. Considering our PCC are expiring this month and medicals in the beginning of January, do you recommend that we should get our new PCC & apply for new Medicals *or* we better wait for a few more weeks hoping that our application might be reviewed soon. What would you guys suggest?


You cannot get fresh medicals tests done again even if you want
You have to wait for the co to generate new hap ids for you
Pcc if you want to get done, is your choice, but I would have waited for the co to ask as in some cases the co doesn’t 
Cheers


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Does anyone know why the south Australia team takes so much time to process visas for some of us but processes similar applications of others quickly? 
I was looking at the ImmiTracker today for 190 engineering technologist... and an applicant with literally the same case as mine... submitted the same documents as me ... but lodged their application 2 months after me... got their grant today.. and I am still waiting like a dodo... Now I know someone will come along ranting about how they have been waiting longer and haven't got their grant either... but I just want to say I am not looking for any answers... I just need to blow of the steam... FRUSTRATED... ANGRY... and DEPRESSED. 
This journey has taken a toll on my mental health.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Does anyone know why the south Australia team takes so much time to process visas for some of us but processes similar applications of others quickly?
> I was looking at the ImmiTracker today for 190 engineering technologist... and an applicant with literally the same case as mine... submitted the same documents as me ... but lodged their application 2 months after me... got their grant today.. and I am still waiting like a dodo... Now I know someone will come along ranting about how they have been waiting longer and haven't got their grant either... but I just want to say I am not looking for any answers... I just need to blow of the steam... FRUSTRATED... ANGRY... and DEPRESSED.
> This journey has taken a toll on my mental health.


Don't take Immitracker seriously; anyone can go on and submit information. As the famous saying goes: garbage in, garbage out. Also, it's nothing to do with South Australia anymore. Processing visa applications is DHA's responsibility. SA's responsibility ended when they approved their nomination. There are many factors that can affect processing times such as the number of CO contacts, documents provided etc.


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

exlipse said:


> *Granted - 261314 - SE Tester (Onshore)*
> 04-11-2019 - VIC EOI
> 21-11-2019 - VIC Pre-Invite
> 04-12-2019 - VIC Application submitted
> ...


are you working in your occupation?


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Arc5aber said:


> Hi All,
> This forum has definitely been a great resource of information and helpful in keeping us all up to date on tracking grants. Quite happy to share the Good News and wish all those waiting receive this News soon.
> 
> _Edit_: Just to add, I see a lot of queries around PCC and medical getting expired and people getting them redone by themselves. Definitely medicals expiry do not apply to my case, but I can say, the PCCs I submitted with my application expired in Oct/Nov but case officer did not ask for fresh ones. So I would suggest, just wait for CO to contact if they really require a new one
> ...


hi, are you working in your occupation?


----------



## Arc5aber (Oct 10, 2020)

manu24 said:


> hi, are you working in your occupation?


Yes


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi guys can anyone please tell me what employment related documents should i send initially uploaded tax summary and super documents later on when received a phone call from immi for employment verification they asked me to upload job duties and employment contract should I submit current payslip as well as I am still working in same position .


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Does anyone know why the south Australia team takes so much time to process visas for some of us but processes similar applications of others quickly?
> I was looking at the ImmiTracker today for 190 engineering technologist... and an applicant with literally the same case as mine... submitted the same documents as me ... but lodged their application 2 months after me... got their grant today.. and I am still waiting like a dodo... Now I know someone will come along ranting about how they have been waiting longer and haven't got their grant either... but I just want to say I am not looking for any answers... I just need to blow of the steam... FRUSTRATED... ANGRY... and DEPRESSED.
> This journey has taken a toll on my mental health.


Someone in my occupation but lodged 7 month later got his grant yesterday I need transparency too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

Guys,

Each day when I read some Grant or CO contact, I was forced to think, why not me ? 

Am one of those silent spectators wishing best for all of us everyday...Happy to share  

It did take couple of days for me to digest this news .. here I am with my updates.. 

Granted - 261111 - ICT business Analyst (Onshore)
13-10-2019 - NSW EOI
29-11-2019 - NSW Pre-Invite
10-12-2019 - NSW Application submitted
03-02-2020 -NSW Application approved
08-03-2020 - Lodged 
05-12-2020 - Direct Grant

Am sure backlogs from DHA desk are getting cleared as I could see some of my friends who have applied during the same period have also received their grants. 

Apna time ayega .. don’t get disheartened, it is just matter of time & patience !! 

I would end this note with A BIG THANKS to all experts and supporting each other in such forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Does anyone know why the south Australia team takes so much time to process visas for some of us but processes similar applications of others quickly?
> I was looking at the ImmiTracker today for 190 engineering technologist... and an applicant with literally the same case as mine... submitted the same documents as me ... but lodged their application 2 months after me... got their grant today.. and I am still waiting like a dodo... Now I know someone will come along ranting about how they have been waiting longer and haven't got their grant either... but I just want to say I am not looking for any answers... I just need to blow of the steam... FRUSTRATED... ANGRY... and DEPRESSED.
> This journey has taken a toll on my mental health.


Are you working in your occupation? I think i can answer.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

manu24 said:


> are you working in your occupation?


Yes


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Vrian said:


> Guys,
> 
> Each day when I read some Grant or CO contact, I was forced to think, why not me ?
> 
> ...


Many congratulations...way to end the year on a high!


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Vrian said:


> Guys,
> 
> Each day when I read some Grant or CO contact, I was forced to think, why not me ?
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!

Cheers


----------



## AshJai (Nov 9, 2020)

Finally an end to the long anxiety!!!


Granted - 261312 - Developer Programmer(Onshore)
09-11-2019 - NSW EOI (75+5)
16-11-2019 - NSW EOI update for criteria changes (90+5)
27-11-2019 - NSW Pre-Invite
10-12-2019 - NSW Application submitted
17-12-2020 -NSW Application approved
11-02-2020 - Lodged
08-12-2020 - Direct Grant


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

AshJai said:


> Finally an end to the long anxiety!!!
> 
> 
> Granted - 261312 - ICT business Analyst (Onshore)
> ...


Woohoo! Congratulations. 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

AshJai said:


> Finally an end to the long anxiety!!!
> 
> 
> Granted - 261312 - Developer Programmer(Onshore)
> ...


Nice going....many congratulations!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

AshJai said:


> Finally an end to the long anxiety!!!
> 
> 
> Granted - 261312 - Developer Programmer(Onshore)
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Mil2 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello,

I received invitation for 190 visa in March an submitted the application, if I needed to change my job, while waiting for the grant, is it possible? I applied under engineering technologist, and if I change the company i’m currently working at to a different engineering company would that affect my application process?
Would really appreciate getting a response.
Thanks!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Mil2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received invitation for 190 visa in March an submitted the application, if I needed to change my job, while waiting for the grant, is it possible? I applied under engineering technologist, and if I change the company i’m currently working at to a different engineering company would that affect my application process?
> Would really appreciate getting a response.
> Thanks!


What you do after your Invitation does not matter as the invitation was given based on your current points. 
You can switch your jobs provided your current visa allows you to (assuming you are onshore)


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

manu24 said:


> Are you working in your occupation? I think i can answer.


yes


----------



## Mil2 (Dec 7, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> What you do after your Invitation does not matter as the invitation was given based on your current points.
> You can switch your jobs provided your current visa allows you to (assuming you are onshore)


Thanks for the reply, yes i’m onshore. Since it’s 190 visa i wasn’t sure if I have to be in the same company until visa gets granted. If I change my job do I have to let DHA know?
Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Mil2 said:


> Thanks for the reply, yes i’m onshore. Since it’s 190 visa i wasn’t sure if I have to be in the same company until visa gets granted. If I change my job do I have to let DHA know?
> Thanks.


It all depends on your current Visa. What is your current Visa since you are onshore? If it is 482/457, then you cannot quit your job. If your 482/457 has ceased to exist and Bridging Visa A has taken effect, then check VEVO for your Visa condition. If it says "Unlimited Work rights", then yes, you can change jobs.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Does anyone know why the south Australia team takes so much time to process visas for some of us but processes similar applications of others quickly?
> I was looking at the ImmiTracker today for 190 engineering technologist... and an applicant with literally the same case as mine... submitted the same documents as me ... but lodged their application 2 months after me... got their grant today.. and I am still waiting like a dodo... Now I know someone will come along ranting about how they have been waiting longer and haven't got their grant either... but I just want to say I am not looking for any answers... I just need to blow of the steam... FRUSTRATED... ANGRY... and DEPRESSED.
> This journey has taken a toll on my mental health.


Your question itself is based on an unsubstantiated assumption that same ANZSCO Code applicant, who has applied on same date should be granted together. Please understand that each applicant is different and has different circumstances. It could be no of employers / points, employer ranking, additional family members, risk profiling and high risk countries, amount of documentation and evidences provided, health, education scrutiny, background verification etc etc. 

There is no way of knowing what goes on in the background and your assumption doesn't apply to South Australia alone, but that's how DHA works. 

If your application is genuine and your have documentation to support, there is no need to be worried, as it is just a matter of time. Patience is the key here and all the best..!


----------



## Mil2 (Dec 7, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> It all depends on your current Visa. What is your current Visa since you are onshore? If it is 482/457, then you cannot quit your job. If your 482/457 has ceased to exist and Bridging Visa A has taken effect, then check VEVO for your Visa condition. If it says "Unlimited Work rights", then yes, you can change jobs.


I’m currently on 485 post graduate work visa, i don’t think there is a work limit on this visa.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

I sent email to skilled.support to request a new hap ID. It’s been a few days but no reply. Anyone knows a faster way to contact the CO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mirand said:


> I sent email to skilled.support to request a new hap ID. It’s been a few days but no reply. Anyone knows a faster way to contact the CO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try calling up the helpline 
You can also email to [email protected]
Cheers


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

NB said:


> You cannot get fresh medicals tests done again even if you want
> You have to wait for the co to generate new hap ids for you
> Pcc if you want to get done, is your choice, but I would have waited for the co to ask as in some cases the co doesn’t
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB for your valuable advice... Keeping fingers crossed & hoping that we do not need to get these documents again 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

It is nice to see a few grants coming on for onshore folks. We lodged (NSW)July 2019 and sadly it is 18 months now. I am from offshore and my hopes are fading.

Anyone still waiting for grant from that timerange? Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

The CO has recently asked for PCC and medical for us. We have submitted both PCCs and the medical for myself, but could not submit the wife's medical due to pregnancy. We have uploaded these documents in the ImmiAccount but have not pressed the "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button as the wife's medical is still pending.

My passport is expiring in a couple of months' time and I am planning to renew it in the meantime. My query is that, as I will be updating the new passport details, will it have any impact on the already submitted PCC as it is on the old passport (note that I just have uploaded the PCC but not pressed the final submission confirmation button in the Immi Portal for the documents).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

musibs said:


> The CO has recently asked for PCC and medical for us. We have submitted both PCCs and the medical for myself, but could not submit the wife's medical due to pregnancy. We have uploaded these documents in the ImmiAccount but have not pressed the "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button as the wife's medical is still pending.
> 
> My passport is expiring in a couple of months' time and I am planning to renew it in the meantime. My query is that, as I will be updating the new passport details, will it have any impact on the already submitted PCC as it is on the old passport (note that I just have uploaded the PCC but not pressed the final submission confirmation button in the Immi Portal for the documents).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey.. Good to see a CO contact.. Are you offshore? Has he generated fresh HAP ID for you? What is the date of lodge and when did PCC and medical expire?

He should have ideally asked for wifes medical as that was incomplete.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hey.. Good to see a CO contact.. Are you offshore? Has he generated fresh HAP ID for you? What is the date of lodge and when did PCC and medical expire?
> 
> He should have ideally asked for wifes medical as that was incomplete.


The CO has asked for wife’s medicals also that’s why the member can’t press the IP button 
As your old passport number is in the records of DHA, your pcc is valid
Cheers


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

Today is the one year mark of my waiting since submission. I slowly learnt to forget about it, and tomorrow I’ll be on end of the year leaves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

marzipan said:


> Today is the one year mark of my waiting since submission. I slowly learnt to forget about it, and tomorrow I’ll be on end of the year leaves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m from last December too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

mirand said:


> I’m from last December too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hug hug. Hope you’re making the best of your life. I can say I’ve been trying my best. Though sometimes quite anxious looking at my timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

marzipan said:


> Hug hug. Hope you’re making the best of your life. I can say I’ve been trying my best. Though sometimes quite anxious looking at my timeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s very stressful. But don’t waste time on negativity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> The CO has asked for wife’s medicals also that’s why the member can’t press the IP button
> As your old passport number is in the records of DHA, your pcc is valid
> Cheers


Thanks a lot, NB.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Hey.. Good to see a CO contact.. Are you offshore? Has he generated fresh HAP ID for you? What is the date of lodge and when did PCC and medical expire?
> 
> He should have ideally asked for wifes medical as that was incomplete.


Yes, I am offshore currently. CO provided the previous HAP ID for both of us as it is still valid. I lodged in May 2019 and PCC/Medicare was of that time.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

musibs said:


> Yes, I am offshore currently. CO provided the previous HAP ID for both of us as it is still valid. I lodged in May 2019 and PCC/Medicare was of that time.


Cool. You may get the grant once these formalities are done. What's your occupation mate?


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Guys,
Waiting since March 2019 for 190 Visa grant with two CO contacts so far.
PCC-from three countries and medical for whole family got expired-(One year completed).
What to do?
Are they issuing Grants only for PMSOL occupations?
How long to wait?
Do we need to repeat Medical and PCCs?


----------



## Nirmala_123 (May 11, 2018)

vidyaajay said:


> It is nice to see a few grants coming on for onshore folks. We lodged (NSW)July 2019 and sadly it is 18 months now. I am from offshore and my hopes are fading.
> 
> Anyone still waiting for grant from that timerange? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,


I am also waiting since june 2019, medicals have expired and hopes too . I am BA offshore...I can't even express the pain I am facing coz of this ...


----------



## Mil2 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I’m happy to say that I received the visa grant today, for 190 visa under Engineering technologist, from Victoria.
Invitation was recieved on March.
Thanks!


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

oh ok


SomZaid1313 said:


> yes


oh okay. i was making an assumption that only those working in their occupation are getting grant. I asked many people and most of them with grants were working in their occupation. however, you proved my theory wrong. i am a motor mechanic waiting since jan 2020. just started to work in my occupation.


----------



## anhlv2312 (Sep 20, 2020)

Today, I got my 190 Visa granted after 11 months and 10 days since the submission, I hope that everyone will get the visa granted soon! Good luck everyone!

My Occupation is 263111, Onshore, CO contacted 40 days ago.


----------



## Cook190 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi NB and seniors 
I am new in this group and i have been watching this forum very closely for few months. I applied as a cook for nsw 190 in last november. In march we were blessed with a baby boy and I uploaded all the requires documents for my son and even sent email to immigration to add my son in our existing application. In aroud september i got a email from immigration about adding my son to my current visa application with case officer name paul, and he asked me to get paper based medical as my son is under 6 month. The medical was cleared and its been 3 months i havent heard any conversation from them and When i check the immiaccount it say status received and action required as pay outstanding fee. I cant see any invoices and my agent told me i dont have to pay to add baby in current application.
I am just wondering with the above circimstances what you guys think are they working on the my file or they havent start processing. Its been 13 months and really frustating as my pcc and medical expired.


----------



## Santity (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi please if you don’t mind me asking, what Is paper based medical ? 

We recently had a newborn too and we have been waiting for 190 Cook Victoria since January 2020.


----------



## Cook190 (Dec 10, 2020)

Santity said:


> Hi please if you don’t mind me asking, what Is paper based medical ?
> 
> We recently had a newborn too and we have been waiting for 190 Cook Victoria since January 2020.


You can get it done with any gp. Take your baby and they will check height , weight, head circumstances etc. They will give you a letter saying the baby is in good health condition . You just upload that to immiaccount or email them.


----------



## Santity (Dec 10, 2020)

Cook190 said:


> You can get it done with any gp. Take your baby and they will check height , weight, head circumstances etc. They will give you a letter saying the baby is in good health condition . You just upload that to immiaccount or email them.


Thank you very much. This is better.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

manu24 said:


> oh ok
> 
> oh okay. i was making an assumption that only those working in their occupation are getting grant. I asked many people and most of them with grants were working in their occupation. however, you proved my theory wrong. i am a motor mechanic waiting since jan 2020. just started to work in my occupation.


Waiting since may 2019. Working in my occupation. No co contract yet or a grant. It's a really different scenario I think with the grant atm.


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi all!
I lodged for my 190- Graphic designer NSW onshore on 17th Jan 2020. My current 457 (dependant) expires on the 20th Dec 2020 and I’ll be on bridging after that. 

In May this year I came back to India and got locked out of Australia and I’m clueless as to how travel works in a case like mine.
Can I apply for a BVB to return to australia? It seems that my case/profession/190 are low on priority for processing, and I’m stuck here without winter clothes, clueless about jobs because I’ve never worked in India. Since my family is also back and have since returned after my fathers 3 year posting tenure while I applied for a PR, I don’t even have family grounds to actually even qualify for a compassionate request etc.
Any suggestions as to how I maybe reunited with my actual life? 

thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kishore787 said:


> Hi all!
> I lodged for my 190- Graphic designer NSW onshore on 17th Jan 2020. My current 457 (dependant) expires on the 20th Dec 2020 and I’ll be on bridging after that.
> 
> In May this year I came back to India and got locked out of Australia and I’m clueless as to how travel works in a case like mine.
> ...


Unfortunately you cannot apply for BVB while being offshore. In hindsight, you should've tried to travel back since your 457 was about to expire. At least that would've allowed you to activate your BVA and then you could apply BVB and made your options easy for any travel. 

In your case, your Bridging Visa will not be activated since you are offshore.

I don't see much options apart from staying in India and awaiting your 190 grant.


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Anyone from ACT getting their 190 Grants?


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Unfortunately you cannot apply for BVB while being offshore. In hindsight, you should've tried to travel back since your 457 was about to expire. At least that would've allowed you to activate your BVA and then you could apply BVB and made your options easy for any travel.
> 
> In your case, your Bridging Visa will not be activated since you are offshore.
> 
> I don't see much options apart from staying in India and awaiting your 190 grant.


I did try that, but unfortunately the Australian High Commission in Delhi advised that I can’t travel on my 457


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Cool. You may get the grant once these formalities are done. What's your occupation mate?


Thanks, mate. My occupation is Developer Programmer. I have a query. Could you please tell me what all formalities you've done to update your application for the newborn?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kishore787 said:


> I did try that, but unfortunately the Australian High Commission in Delhi advised that I can’t travel on my 457


It was well known in May itself that you will not be able to come back with 457, so you must've had a compelling reason to travel. Anyways, now I don't think you have any option other than to wait for your 190

All the best..!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

N


musibs said:


> Thanks, mate. My occupation is Developer Programmer. I have a query. Could you please tell me what all formalities you've done to update your application for the newborn?


I uploaded change in circumstances form.. Newborns birth certificate and passpport.. And then sent an email to skilled support


----------



## Arc5aber (Oct 10, 2020)

Cook190 said:


> Hi NB and seniors
> I am new in this group and i have been watching this forum very closely for few months. I applied as a cook for nsw 190 in last november. In march we were blessed with a baby boy and I uploaded all the requires documents for my son and even sent email to immigration to add my son in our existing application. In aroud september i got a email from immigration about adding my son to my current visa application with case officer name paul, and he asked me to get paper based medical as my son is under 6 month. The medical was cleared and its been 3 months i havent heard any conversation from them and When i check the immiaccount it say status received and action required as pay outstanding fee. I cant see any invoices and my agent told me i dont have to pay to add baby in current application.
> I am just wondering with the above circimstances what you guys think are they working on the my file or they havent start processing. Its been 13 months and really frustating as my pcc and medical expired.


Seems like Paul is the person contacting everyone for this  I lodged my application in Jan, blessed with a baby in Feb. Contacted by Paul to do the same thing in Jun. After that no contact and was granted PR on the 8th. You do not need to pay anything for the baby. The action to pay the outstanding fee showed up for me as well, it usually does when you pay via BPay. Dept will take their own time to process, I had similar anxiety I received my grant. So I would suggest to stay calm and wait.


----------



## Cook190 (Dec 10, 2020)

Arc5aber said:


> Seems like Paul is the person contacting everyone for this  I lodged my application in Jan, blessed with a baby in Feb. Contacted by Paul to do the same thing in Jun. After that no contact and was granted PR on the 8th. You do not need to pay anything for the baby. The action to pay the outstanding fee showed up for me as well, it usually does when you pay via BPay. Dept will take their own time to process, I had similar anxiety I received my grant. So I would suggest to stay calm and wait.


Thank you for the reply. Is he the same paul that asked the medical for your baby. And also was he the final co when you get the grant or your co changed later on.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks like this FOI gives a snapshot on everything about 190 between June and Oct 2020. Check it out mates!

Cheers


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Looks like this EOI gives a snapshot on everything about 190 between June and Oct 2020. Check it out mates!
> 
> Cheers


looks like no grant to accountant for after August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

anhlv2312 said:


> Today, I got my 190 Visa granted after 11 months and 10 days since the submission, I hope that everyone will get the visa granted soon! Good luck everyone!
> 
> My Occupation is 263111, Onshore, CO contacted 40 days ago.


Congratulation. Can you please share what was the query raised for CO? As I am also waiting since Nov 2019 under 261313 and my medical and PCC will already be expired...


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Looks like this EOI gives a snapshot on everything about 190 between June and Oct 2020. Check it out mates!
> 
> Cheers


Just for the sake of being clear: that's a FOI (Freedom of Information) request not EOI (Expression of Interest).

Key points for Accountants (221111)
On-hand (current) applications for Accountants waiting for 190 grant as at 31/10/2020 is:

793 applications for on-shore applicants;
95 applications for off-shore applicants;
Granted applications for Accountants between 01/06/2020 to 31/10/2020 is:

Less than 5 respectively for each of the months in June, July and August - On-shore applicants;
Nil grants for Off-shore applicants.
Number of 190 applications lodged between 01/06/2020 to 31/10/2020 are:

107 (June), 64 (July), <5 (Aug), <5 (Sept), 25 (Oct) = 204 On-shore lodged (taking >5 at a max of 4)
13 (June), 10 (July), 5 (Aug), <5 (Sept), <5 (Oct) = 36 Off-shore lodged (taking >5 as at a max of 4)
Visa refusals for both On-shore and Off-shore Accountants are Nil between 01/06/2020 - 31/10/2020.

Even though this is solely for sub-class 190 visa, it can be determined that:

Accountants are still being less prioritised compared to other occupations by visa grants.
Current backlog for 190 On-shore applications on-hand at at 31/10/2020 is *577* (793 - 204 - 4 - 4 - 4)
Wait times appear to be longer and grants are merely a handful and only to On-shore applicants. 
Assumptions

Assumed >5 is equal to 4 to be conservative.
Information above is entirely from the FOI search between 01/06/2020 - 31/10/2020 just summarised to understand better is merely an assumption. I do not know anyone in DHA and am awaiting a different application of my own.
Personal Notes:

Why even bother issuing more invitations for applicants if priority for Accountants is lower and backlog is the greatest out of all occupations? 
The only explanation I can think of is to continue the inflow of money by applicants whilst conveniently delaying processing times.
Accountants are being screwed.
Also, if I have got something wrong, please let me know.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Just for the sake of being clear: that's a FOI (Freedom of Information) request not EOI (Expression of Interest).
> 
> Key points for Accountants (221111)
> On-hand (current) applications for Accountants waiting for 190 grant as at 31/10/2020 is:
> ...


My bad - yea, it’s FOI and not EOI. I’ve updated it 

Cheers


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Just for the sake of being clear: that's a FOI (Freedom of Information) request not EOI (Expression of Interest).
> 
> Key points for Accountants (221111)
> On-hand (current) applications for Accountants waiting for 190 grant as at 31/10/2020 is:
> ...


I agree with you. I don’t understand the point delaying accountants who have been already working full time onshore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

mirand said:


> I agree with you. I don’t understand the point delaying accountants who have been already working full time onshore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And we paid a high visa fee. Why we have no right to request status update?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi guys... just getting anxious and freaking out from waiting as usual - happens once in a while for me. Could someone kindly remind me how long police clearance checks are valid for? I lodged my 190 application in March 2020. I remember someone saying the expiry dates don't matter after application is lodged?


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

likiangel said:


> Hi guys... just getting anxious and freaking out from waiting as usual - happens once in a while for me. Could someone kindly remind me how long police clearance checks are valid for? I lodged my 190 application in March 2020. I remember someone saying the expiry dates don't matter after application is lodged?


PCC is valid for 12 months. 

You don't need to do it again after you have already lodged your visa with a valid PCC.


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> PCC is valid for 12 months.
> 
> You don't need to do it again after you have already lodged your visa with a valid PCC.


Ah is that going to be an issue if the PCCs have expired when I lodged the visa?


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

likiangel said:


> Ah is that going to be an issue if the PCCs have expired when I lodged the visa?


No. As long as you've submitted a valid PCC at time of lodgement, there is no issue. Unless a CO directly asks you to do it again for whatever reason (reasons I'm unaware about), there is no concern. Don't overthink it. We're all waiting.


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> No. As long as you've submitted a valid PCC at time of lodgement, there is no issue. Unless a CO directly asks you to do it again for whatever reason (reasons I'm unaware about), there is no concern. Don't overthink it. We're all waiting.


I didn't realize the PCCs need to be within the last 12 months at time of lodgement.... I have PCCs from three countries and got them when I applied for 457 and 482 previously so they were more than 12 months old when I lodged my 190 application. Do you think I should just wait for CO to ask or start applying for new ones? Two of them are pretty easy to get - australia and UK but the Canadian one was a pain....


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

likiangel said:


> I didn't realize the PCCs need to be within the last 12 months at time of lodgement.... I have PCCs from three countries and got them when I applied for 457 and 482 previously so they were more than 12 months old when I lodged my 190 application. Do you think I should just wait for CO to ask or start applying for new ones? Two of them are pretty easy to get - australia and UK but the Canadian one was a pain....


Better apply and submit all of them all to avoid any delays. Make your documents decision-ready, you don't want to receive s56.


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Has another used the international police check service by Australia Post? It says it is not suitable for visa purposes but just wondering if anyone has more information?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

likiangel said:


> I didn't realize the PCCs need to be within the last 12 months at time of lodgement.... I have PCCs from three countries and got them when I applied for 457 and 482 previously so they were more than 12 months old when I lodged my 190 application. Do you think I should just wait for CO to ask or start applying for new ones? Two of them are pretty easy to get - australia and UK but the Canadian one was a pain....


If the PCCs were valid on the date of the lodgement, there was a chance that the CO a would not have asked you to submit fresh
But in this case there is negligible chances 
If you want to wait, and possibly delay the processing, it’s your decision 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

likiangel said:


> Has another used the international police check service by Australia Post? It says it is not suitable for visa purposes but just wondering if anyone has more information?


When the website clearly says it’s not suitable for visa, what else are you looking for ?
Cheers


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

NB said:


> If the PCCs were valid on the date of the lodgement, there was a chance that the CO a would not have asked you to submit fresh
> But in this case there is negligible chances
> If you want to wait, and possibly delay the processing, it’s your decision
> Cheers


Thank you for the reply! Have applied for new ones now... Hopefully will receive them before CO contact.


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Since I didn't realize PCCs are only valid for 12 months from date of issue... thought I should check skill assessment and english language test (PTE). Are they valid for two years?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

likiangel said:


> Since I didn't realize PCCs are only valid for 12 months from date of issue... thought I should check skill assessment and english language test (PTE). Are they valid for two years?


Both of them are valid for 3 years. You only need to make sure these two are valid on the day you received invitation. You won’t be affected if these documents expired while your visa is still pending grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

czxbnb said:


> Both of them are valid for 3 years. You only need to make sure these two are valid on the day you received invitation. You won’t be affected if these documents expired while your visa is still pending grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skills assessment are not necessarily valid for 3 years
ACS is valid for only 2 years
You have to be very careful when answering 
Cheers


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey guys,

I've lodged 190 a long time ago, forgot how long but roughly 6~8 months,

and just lodged 186 too 2 weeks ago.

Then out of a sudden today I was asked by CO to update my PCC for 190.

How long before a grant will come after the CO contact for 190 for the updated PCC, which I've submitted today itself.

Should I continue with the 186 or just wait and hope for the best for 190 grant.

Its been hell of a pain seeing all the jobless gets granted while someone working full time in relevant industry has to spend a huge amount of money trying all the visa options with no end in sight.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

VincyVincentVincy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've lodged 190 a long time ago, forgot how long but roughly 6~8 months,
> 
> ...


no one knows


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

VincyVincentVincy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've lodged 190 a long time ago, forgot how long but roughly 6~8 months,
> 
> ...


You have a Bridging Visa I assume, so you should not be worried much. On top of that you have two PR applications going on and looking at recent trends, 186 seems to be moving very quickly.

Just take it easy and relax mate. Whichever comes through, just cancel the other one.


----------



## Gurlovekambo (Feb 12, 2017)

Got my NSW 190 grant in Finance Manager (85 points inc state) on 12Dec.
Thank you Expat forum people, there is so much useful resource available on this forum which has helped me a lot.


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Gurlovekambo said:


> Got my NSW 190 grant in Finance Manager (85 points inc state) on 12Dec.
> Thank you Expat forum people, there is so much useful resource available on this forum which has helped me a lot.


Congratulations! Can I ask when did you submit your application?


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello
I applied 190 last year.
Anyone got call from immigration for employment verification.?? If anyone please share what questions they asked ? Help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Regara said:


> Hello
> I applied 190 last year.
> Anyone got call from immigration for employment verification.?? If anyone please share what questions they asked ? Help would be appreciated.
> Thanks





Regara said:


> Hello
> I applied 190 last year.
> Anyone got call from immigration for employment verification.?? If anyone please share what questions they asked ? Help would be appreciated.
> Thanks





Regara said:


> Hello
> I applied 190 last year.
> Anyone got call from immigration for employment verification.?? If anyone please share what questions they asked ? Help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


I got


Regara said:


> Hello
> I applied 190 last year.
> Anyone got call from immigration for employment verification.?? If anyone please share what questions they asked ? Help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


yes I applied in June 2020 and received a call at the of July for employment verification.however, my occupation is cafe and restaurant manager? What’s your occupation


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

All, today CO contacted me after a wait of 1 year for redo medical check up and PCC Australia. 

Irony is the next appointment for medical is after a month checked in Bupa Wollongong..

261313 - Submitted on 1st Dec 2019 - Onshore applicant.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

sydney4062 said:


> All, today CO contacted me after a wait of 1 year for redo medical check up and PCC Australia.
> 
> Irony is the next appointment for medical is after a month checked in Bupa Wollongong..
> 
> 261313 - Submitted on 1st Dec 2019 - Onshore applicant.


Does he give u a new hap id or still the old one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

mirand said:


> Does he give u a new hap id or still the old one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes in the mail itself they gave a new HAP ID.


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

33157515 said:


> I got
> 
> yes I applied in June 2020 and received a call at the of July for employment verification.however, my occupation is cafe and restaurant manager? What’s your occupation


Did you get the grant?


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

sydney4062 said:


> All, today CO contacted me after a wait of 1 year for redo medical check up and PCC Australia.
> 
> Irony is the next appointment for medical is after a month checked in Bupa Wollongong..
> 
> 261313 - Submitted on 1st Dec 2019 - Onshore applicant.


Hi,

Please keep checking for appointment in the morning around 9am. I also got a CO contact on 5Dec2020 for spouse medical and pcc. We got the medical appointment on 8Dec2020 in Bupa Sydney CBD.


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

NKK_AUS said:


> or spouse


Thanks .. are you calling individually to all centers or any common number which can give information for all centers ? i am ok to drive to any location ? 

Bupa i think only sydney and Paramatta are covered and rest all have their own managed. 

Also we family of 3 -- shall i book as individually ?


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

sydney4062 said:


> Thanks .. are you calling individually to all centers or any common number which can give information for all centers ? i am ok to drive to any location ?
> 
> Bupa i think only sydney and Paramatta are covered and rest all have their own managed.
> 
> Also we family of 3 -- shall i book as individually ?


I have checked on their website and booked. You have to be very fast otherwise the slot will be booked by others so have all the details handy. All the postponed, rescheduled slots appear at around 9am in the morning so it will be difficult to find a appointment for 3 people. I would suggest to book individually but the problem is there will be 3 visits.


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Flowerdessert said:


> Did you get the grant?


No nothing after that one phone call and after no response from them. Looking at current scenario probably have to wait one more year.


----------



## Francis Canberra (Nov 1, 2020)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Just for the sake of being clear: that's a FOI (Freedom of Information) request not EOI (Expression of Interest).
> 
> Key points for Accountants (221111)
> On-hand (current) applications for Accountants waiting for 190 grant as at 31/10/2020 is:
> ...


Exactly, can’t agree more with your thought. I have worked full-time as in accounting profession. If jobkeeper is the only concern, I can sign whatever necessary to express my consent not asking for it. My daughter is expected to be born in three months time. Nonsense of this backlog.


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks guys, my brother has received his 190 visa from western australia. Applied on Jun 2020 & received in Dec 2020


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

gopalreddy said:


> Thanks guys, my brother has received his 190 visa from western australia. Applied on Jun 2020 & received in Dec 2020


What’s the occupation


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

33157515 said:


> What’s the occupation


Mechnical Engineer


----------



## Cook190 (Dec 10, 2020)

May 2018 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Two months back I got s46 for employers evidence and I provided a Statutory Declaration from my employer about the period of work I am claiming, but now again after 2 months ask for medical, AFP, super and bank statements , notice of assessment , but my employer hasn’t paid 7 months super from 3 and half year,
> What shouldn’t I do now, should I explain submit what ever statements I have or just leave the super and attach all other documents.
> 
> Plz suggest, thanks


Hi bro have you got your visa. I am also waiting for cook from 2019


----------



## Arc5aber (Oct 10, 2020)

Cook190 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Is he the same paul that asked the medical for your baby. And also was he the final co when you get the grant or your co changed later on.
> View attachment 98748
> View attachment 98748
> View attachment 98748


Apparently Yes, it is the same Paul  No the final grant letter has a different name


----------



## Jai87 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

Have been following this page for quite sometime. Got the grant yesterday:

Timelines:
Applied 16 March 2020
Co contacted 9th December 2020 for child picture statutory declaration as the photo on passport was not matching with current photo.
Submitted on 11th December 2020 
Granted 15th December 2020
I applied for 261312

Thank you everyone. I have been following this forum, this has been a great help. Special thanks to NB for your guidance.

Hope you all get the grants as early as possible.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Jai87 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Have been following this page for quite sometime. Got the grant yesterday:
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Onshore?

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jai87 (Dec 4, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Congratulations. Onshore?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Yes Onshore


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

So many grants. Maybe I’m the only few left from Dec 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello All,
I applied on march 2nd 2020 (233914)
I got a CO Contact on 15th November 2020 for Medicals for my husband and I and my husband's PTE Score 
I was able to get an appointment for the 27th of November 2020 to get our medicals done and so I figured I would attach the medical receipts along with my husband's PTE score card on the 27th. 
So basically I responded on the 27th with the above-mentioned information and also dropped an email to the Case Officer telling her that I have attached all required documents on IMMI. 
I know that the longer you take to respond to the case officer's request for additional information, the longer it takes for a final decision to arrive. 
But, I responded in 13 days and haven't heard anything since then (It has been 20 days now since I responded). 
Should I be worried? What do I do? I even emailed the case officer again to confirm if she is happy with everything but no response. I am getting extremely anxious to the point where I check my email every half an hour.


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

offshore ，14 month and counting ,


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

safe for better life said:


> offshore ，14 month and counting ,


I know how you feel, mine is similar, offshore and 13 months already.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

tinnguyent said:


> I know how you feel, mine is similar, offshore and 13 months already.


I’m on shore working full time waiting for 12 month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

mirand said:


> I’m on shore working full time waiting for 12 month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I even lost a great job offer yesterday just because I cannot fly there, they had waited for half a year before someone else was hired.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

tinnguyent said:


> I even lost a great job offer yesterday just because I cannot fly there, they had waited for half a year before someone else was hired.


They are so nice. Many employers don’t want bridging visa. They require Pr status at the time of recruitment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi All... Received my grant today after 730 days! Yes that's a long wait... Thanks to the HR support person of one of my ex employers who ignored to validate my experience letter when there was immi verification email to them. Resulting in NJL. With lot of struggle collected all the evidences and letter from them to validate my experience. Lol..Between all these struggles of 730days my kid was born, pandemic arrived, and possible vaccination too! Thanks again to the pace of immi team of moving applications. 
Thanks to this forum which was a constant support. Even for NJL reply I referred to the posts in older threads. I could not get any lawyer who wants to help me genuinely to draft reply, local or overseas. Referred older thread posts and since my claims were genuine I drafted myself. Thanks again to all the members here.
Occupation: ict BA (offshore)


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> Hi All... Received my grant today after 730 days! Yes that's a long wait... Thanks to the HR support person of one of my ex employers who ignored to validate my experience letter when there was immi verification email to them. Resulting in NJL. With lot of struggle collected all the evidences and letter from them to validate my experience. Lol..Between all these struggles of 730days my kid was born, pandemic arrived, and possible vaccination too! Thanks again to the pace of immi team of moving applications.
> Thanks to this forum which was a constant support. Even for NJL reply I referred to the posts in older threads. I could not get any lawyer who wants to help me genuinely to draft reply, local or overseas. Referred older thread posts and since my claims were genuine I drafted myself. Thanks again to all the members here.
> Occupation: ict BA (offshore)


That’s great news. How did u eventually find out ur ex employer ignore email from the department?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freakster (Nov 1, 2020)

Jai87 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Have been following this page for quite sometime. Got the grant yesterday:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate . Could you please share some more information:

Which state sponsored you.
How many points did you have excluding state sponsorship (5 points)
When did you get pre-invite and final invite


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

mirand said:


> That’s great news. How did u eventually find out ur ex employer ignore email from the department?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I demanded them to reply to immi and send screenshot post reply with explanation letter. I could see their ignorance in mail trail.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> I demanded them to reply to immi and send screenshot post reply with explanation letter. I could see their ignorance in mail trail.


did they case officer contact u that ur ex employer didn’t reply email? I’m worry maybe my employer didn’t reply email? How would I know ? Does it show on immiaccount?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsskumar (Aug 20, 2019)

girishsg.ba said:


> Hi All... Received my grant today after 730 days! Yes that's a long wait... Thanks to the HR support person of one of my ex employers who ignored to validate my experience letter when there was immi verification email to them. Resulting in NJL. With lot of struggle collected all the evidences and letter from them to validate my experience. Lol..Between all these struggles of 730days my kid was born, pandemic arrived, and possible vaccination too! Thanks again to the pace of immi team of moving applications.
> Thanks to this forum which was a constant support. Even for NJL reply I referred to the posts in older threads. I could not get any lawyer who wants to help me genuinely to draft reply, local or overseas. Referred older thread posts and since my claims were genuine I drafted myself. Thanks again to all the members here.
> Occupation: ict BA (offshore)


Hi Mate, what do they check with the employer? Just service and designation? Do they check the roles & responsibilities as well? I think checking roles & responsibilities will delay it further. Please share your experience.

Sent from my RMX1992 using Tapatalk


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

mirand said:


> did they case officer contact u that ur ex employer didn’t reply email? I’m worry maybe my employer didn’t reply email? How would I know ? Does it show on immiaccount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it may not happen with all employers. 
Yes, I got S57 natural justice letter from immi. That is how I came to know my employer was contacted and didn't receive reply. After replying to immi with all proofs, every 6 weeks I started to send reminder to HR support mailbox that Au immi will contact them for validation. Am not sure for everyone they do this. But you can inform the HR contact, the one you have given in the exp letter, to keep noticing if any email from AU immi regarding your employment validation.


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

nsskumar said:


> Hi Mate, what do they check with the employer? Just service and designation? Do they check the roles & responsibilities as well? I think checking roles & responsibilities will delay it further. Please share your experience.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1992 using Tapatalk


In my case, immi sent the experience letter and asked them whether it was issued by them and the undersigned was part of organisation during the issuance. Also, CO questioned on phone numbers in the exp letter head as they weren't reachable, as employer had changed phone operator resulting in the number change. Had to get written explanation on that too. I submitted change of details as well in immThis may not happen to all, just bcz HR didn't respond to their email, they questioned on all these things.


----------



## nsskumar (Aug 20, 2019)

girishsg.ba said:


> In my case, immi sent the experience letter and asked them whether it was issued by them and the undersigned was part of organisation during the issuance. Also, CO questioned on phone numbers in the exp letter head as they weren't reachable, as employer had changed phone operator resulting in the number change. Had to get written explanation on that too. I submitted change of details as well in immThis may not happen to all, just bcz HR didn't respond to their email, they questioned on all these things.


Ok. Got it. Good that it got shorted out for you. Thanks.

Sent from my RMX1992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

applied 190 NSW chef march 2019... can I expect anything anytime soon?
Anyone who has a similar timeline? Pls reply


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Abh2017 said:


> applied 190 NSW chef march 2019... can I expect anything anytime soon?
> Anyone who has a similar timeline? Pls reply



Don't wanna break your heart but I'm here from 18 dec 2018 "Chef" 190 onshore
2 years to be exact
I think I'm the only one left from that batch
There's no grant for chef since march this year don't know when they'll start processing applications for chef's


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> Don't wanna break your heart but I'm here from 18 dec 2018 "Chef" 190 onshore
> 2 years to be exact
> I think I'm the only one left from that batch
> There's no grant for chef since march this year don't know when they'll start processing applications for chef's


2018. Have u got any co contact before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNOV (Dec 16, 2020)

Deadpoolll said:


> Don't wanna break your heart but I'm here from 18 dec 2018 "Chef" 190 onshore
> 2 years to be exact
> I think I'm the only one left from that batch
> There's no grant for chef since march this year don't know when they'll start processing applications for chef's


You are 100% not alone. Today I have also reached 2 years waiting, applied 17 Dec 2018, onshore Metal Machinist VIC.


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

TNOV said:


> You are 100% not alone. Today I have also reached 2 years waiting, applied 17 Dec 2018, onshore Metal Machinist VIC.


You are alone mate
Today I completed 25 months.. Applied on November 2018 
Accupation : Auditor 
I know plenty of people who applied in December 2018 still waiting


----------



## Jai87 (Dec 4, 2019)

freakster said:


> Congratulations Mate . Could you please share some more information:
> 
> Which state sponsored you.
> How many points did you have excluding state sponsorship (5 points)
> When did you get pre-invite and final invite


NSW State 
85 + 5(state)
Pre invite nov 2019 actual invite Jan 2020


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

David93 said:


> You are alone mate
> Today I completed 25 months.. Applied on November 2018
> Accupation : Auditor
> I know plenty of people who applied in December 2018 still waiting


Did u have any co contact before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvir singh (Nov 19, 2020)

mirand said:


> Did u have any co contact before?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro accountant from 17 march 2018


----------



## TNOV (Dec 16, 2020)

Manvir singh said:


> Bro accountant from 17 march 2018


Wow this really does lower hope for a grant in the near future after a 2 year wait. Have they given you any explanation for the delay? Or do you know of any reason that may have slowed up the process? We have supplied everything requested by the case officer in July 2019, and have heard absolutely nothing since... No reason or explanation for our delay...


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

mirand said:


> Did u have any co contact before?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes In May 2019


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

Manvir singh said:


> Bro accountant from 17 march 2018
> [/QUOT
> How many time CO contacted with you and for what reason
> Are you onshore/ or offshore
> ...


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Deadpoolll said:


> Don't wanna break your heart but I'm here from 18 dec 2018 "Chef" 190 onshore
> 2 years to be exact
> I think I'm the only one left from that batch
> There's no grant for chef since march this year don't know when they'll start processing applications for chef's


Hi chef. Chef is there any specific reason for the delay in your case as it's been such a long time, as in our chefs profession grants take maximum 8 to 10 months( as told by my consultant).


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

For all those asking for co contact
Yes I received a co contact on 4th of june 2019
Nothing after that


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

David93 said:


> You are alone mate
> Today I completed 25 months.. Applied on November 2018
> Accupation : Auditor
> I know plenty of people who applied in December 2018 still waiting


[mention]David93 [/mention] are you onshore or offshore? That’s really a long wait. I’m also external auditor, applied in Nov 19, onshore, no CO contact. The low priority of this occupation really worries me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

msim87 said:


> [mention]David93 [/mention] are you onshore or offshore? That’s really a long wait. I’m also external auditor, applied in Nov 19, onshore, no CO contact. The low priority of this occupation really worries me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Onshore


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

harishsingh310 said:


> Hi chef. Chef is there any specific reason for the delay in your case as it's been such a long time, as in our chefs profession grants take maximum 8 to 10 months( as told by my consultant).


I don’t think so that’s right, I hve waiting since march 2019 when there was no pandemic and the timeline showed 5-7 months but still they didn’t even contact once


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Abh2017 said:


> I don’t think so that’s right, I hve waiting since march 2019 when there was no pandemic and the timeline showed 5-7 months but still they didn’t even contact once


Hi chef, are you onshore or offshore and which state you have applied for.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Abh2017 said:


> I don’t think so that’s right, I hve waiting since march 2019 when there was no pandemic and the timeline showed 5-7 months but still they didn’t even contact
> 
> Same here applied may 2019. Nth yet.


----------



## abhi1209 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Happy to inform I got a 190 NSW grant for ICT BA today(19-Dec). I am onshore, received invite in July. Applied in Aug-20. I had 90+5 (state points).

I would like to thank all forum members who helped in this entire journey esp NB and Fugitive.

I can't say what criteria they follow but I uploaded each document including pcc, form 1221 and 80.

Wish the best of luck to people awaiting grant. I am happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

It looks like my guess was correct. They will not process non critical until all critical are finalized. Today is my one year anniversary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jyodi (Nov 22, 2020)

All, today CO contacted me asking for "Copy of my birth certificate".

The request document said that "If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and a copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register. Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable). "

I do not have birth certificate, and have always use "secondary school certificate" as a proof of DOB.
But the issue is that the document is in Hindi (with names and DOB in English).
How do I get the translated version of it?

Also, what other document can be submitted as proof of DOB?


261313 - Onshore applicant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jyodi said:


> All, today CO contacted me asking for "Copy of my birth certificate".
> 
> The request document said that "If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and a copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register. Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable). "
> 
> ...


India does issue birth certificates so you are in trouble if the CO insists for it
As far as translation from hindi to English is concerned, you can get it done online in a day
Just google NAATi hindi translators and send them your hindi marksheet and fees, and they will send back the translated version
Try submitting the translated SSC certificate and AAdhaar and hope for the best
Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello people,

I received my grant over weekend. Just got to check my email.

ICT Business Analyst (261111) - Onshore

Total points = 90 (85 + 5 from NSW)

EOI creation - Last week of Dec 2019
EOI update - 1st week of Jan 2020
NSW Pre Invite - 10 Jun 2020
NSW Invite - end of Jun 2020
Lodgement - 19 Jul 2020 (all docs + PCC + Medicals)
Grant - 19 Dec 2020

And it's a direct grant with no CO contact / status change in Immi account.

Thanks for all your support. I did the entire process on my own and this forum has been of great help.

Trust me, your dreams will come true one day! 😇

Cheers


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

To add to the good news,

I got my grant over the weekend too.

Chemical Engineer, Onshore 190, total points = 105 (100 +5 from state sponsorship)

Lodged in I think around April~May, CO contact about a month ago to update Australia PCC

Its a freaking long wait, and I'm withdrawing my 186 application now.

All the best to the others in this thread.

The future for engineering is grim, invitation is slower than IT, which both of us are also much slower than healthcare related occupations even though I already have a full time permanent job.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

VincyVincentVincy said:


> To add to the good news,
> 
> I got my grant over the weekend too.
> 
> ...


Accountant on shore are waiting from dec 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

VincyVincentVincy said:


> To add to the good news,
> 
> I got my grant over the weekend too.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate..


----------



## Lahiru Basnayaka (Dec 16, 2020)

I have been granted 190 last weekend under west Australian sponsorship.
234912- Metallurgist


----------



## CeriMon (Dec 22, 2020)

Dec 2019 NSW onshore no-grant-yet team checking-in. Starting to wonder if the PR will ever be granted in this lifetime or the next one..

How do you all see the 10-13 month processing time? After the latest update or the just first lodgement date?

I'm 225113 - Marketing Specialist (95+5). Doesn't seem to be many of us in the same boat.


----------



## Besh22 (Nov 20, 2020)

CeriMon said:


> Dec 2019 NSW onshore no-grant-yet team checking-in. Starting to wonder if the PR will ever be granted in this lifetime or the next one..
> 
> How do you all see the 10-13 month processing time? After the latest update or the just first lodgement date?
> 
> I'm 225113 - Marketing Specialist (95+5). Doesn't seem to be many of us in the same boat.


Hi there, fellow marketing specialist. I am waiting since March applied onshore, currently offshore, working remotely for a Sydney based company and can't get back in. Apparently, living in Australia for the last 5 years and having a job there is not compelling enough. My BVB expires in March, so I'm pretty nervous. 

I think 10-13 months is for everyone who is currently waiting, hopefully, they will start granting non-critical in the new year. I just don't see any logical reason why not to grant the visas for onshore people employed in their nominated occupation.


----------



## CeriMon (Dec 22, 2020)

Besh22 said:


> Hi there, fellow marketing specialist. I am waiting since March applied onshore, currently offshore, working remotely for a Sydney based company and can't get back in. Apparently, living in Australia for the last 5 years and having a job there is not compelling enough. My BVB expires in March, so I'm pretty nervous.
> 
> I think 10-13 months is for everyone who is currently waiting, hopefully, they will start granting non-critical in the new year. I just don't see any logical reason why not to grant the visas for onshore people employed in their nominated occupation.


Ahh interesting I wonder if your case is considered a onshore or an offshore one now.

The only reason I can think of is because there were mass redundancies in media and I guess the govt is worried we'll just be dipping in to the handouts/subsidies e.g. jobkeeper/jobseeker/centrelink etc. But yeah I am currently still employed with the same employee for the past 5 years. Pretty disheartening all in all.


----------



## Besh22 (Nov 20, 2020)

CeriMon said:


> Ahh interesting I wonder if your case is considered a onshore or an offshore one now.
> 
> The only reason I can think of is because there were mass redundancies in media and I guess the govt is worried we'll just be dipping in to the handouts/subsidies e.g. jobkeeper/jobseeker/centrelink etc. But yeah I am currently still employed with the same employee for the past 5 years. Pretty disheartening all in all.


Are there actually redundancies? There are so many openings on LinkedIn in marketing. And I mean I managed to get a job while offshore, it's much easier while in the country.

I'm wondering as well...

Disheartening is precisely how I've been feeling for a while now.


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Guys, I am feeling so helpless here. my score for 491 NSW Regional sponsorship is 75 and for state190 is 65. I recently saw there there were draws happening with 65 points too for ITAs at for 189 for priority skillsets only.

As per the new skilled occupation list posted on NSW - *261311 Analyst Programmer* is one among the 30 skillsets needed for FY20-21.

Skilled Work Regional visa (subclass 491) - Live & Work in New South Wales

Given that I am an offshore applicant what are the possibilities for me not to be picked for an ITA? is there a cutoff score for NSW state and regional like 189?

For 491 - I am meeting the eligibility criteria 3 (b) as per my understanding:
*b. At least five years skilled employment experience (offshore Applicants)*
If you reside outside of Australia, you must:

hold a valid skills assessment for an occupation that appears on your nominated region's occupation list; and
have at least five years of skilled employment in such nominated occupation, or a closely related occupation.
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Guys, I am feeling so helpless here. my score for 491 NSW Regional sponsorship is 75 and for state190 is 65. I recently saw there there were draws happening with 65 points too for ITAs at for 189 for priority skillsets only.
> 
> As per the new skilled occupation list posted on NSW - *261311 Analyst Programmer* is one among the 30 skillsets needed for FY20-21.
> 
> ...


In the unlikely event that you do get a visa, what will you do in the regionals ?
Pick fruit or stock shelves ?
Applicants are just blindly signing up to live and work in regionals even when they have no chance of getting a job which matches their experience 
they will just spend 4-5 years of their prime youth in the regionals, without saving a penny and probably use up their home country savings and then go back a broken man as they would not be able to meet the minimum wage requirements for PR
Cheers


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

harishsingh310 said:


> Hi chef, are you onshore or offshore and which state you have applied for.


Offshore 190 NSW


----------



## CeriMon (Dec 22, 2020)

Besh22 said:


> Are there actually redundancies? There are so many openings on LinkedIn in marketing. And I mean I managed to get a job while offshore, it's much easier while in the country.
> 
> I'm wondering as well...
> 
> Disheartening is precisely how I've been feeling for a while now.


Yeah. Brands are cutting cost and the first thing they cut is usually the external budget e.g. marketing budget esp ATL. So nobody is buying ads/media esp as people move away from traditional platform such as TV, radio and OOH cuz everyone is now on Netflix, Youtube and Facebook.
You also have banks making massive redundancies and they are one of the biggest employers, so of course they arent spending money on media. Not to mention they were still reeling from the Royal Commission just the year prior. Couple that with Qantas & Virgin that has basically been bleeding money forever and now they cant even do business.








Survival of the fittest: Media's toughest year in decades


The Australian media sector entered 2020 already in a mild state of crisis. We take a look back on the toughest year the media industry has faced in decades.




www.smh.com.au





Past 1-2 months or so definitely has seen a spike in job vacancies but its still not back to previous level (last year) too. Even then, so many people has lost their jobs that the demand is far outweighing the supply. The one that is still struggling to find jobs the most are people in senior/management level. Economic growth has been stunted and they are just too expensive to hire.

Honestly govt subsidies have largely been successful in keeping the economy afloat. The souring relationship between Australia and China certainly wont help with the loss in export from tourist, education. exports and real estate. Look at the stock prices of milk, wines, vitamins etc pretty much tanking. I do think the economy will tank even further as its all artificially inflated now and its definitely a far cry from 'normal'.








This is how many jobs each Australian university has cut – or plans to – in 2020


Australian universities have been hit hard by the COVID-19 pandemic, with the collapse in the number of international students blowing a hole in their bottom line. To claw back what is in some instances hundreds of millions of dollars, universities have taken to cutting hundreds and thousands of...




www.businessinsider.com.au


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

Don't Want to be ball buster but i am waiting since Dec 2016...

Lodged on 20th Dec 2016
223111
Offshore
NJL on 21th May 19 
(due to Employer miscomunication).
Replied on 6th June 2019
Physical Verification at my former employer in Feb 2020.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

chiraggodhani said:


> Don't Want to be ball buster but i am waiting since Dec 2016...
> 
> Lodged on 20th Dec 2016
> 223111
> ...


OmgI’m sorry to hear that. I’ve never thought 190 can take that long to process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

Very true ! I have seen so many struggle to get marching jobs in regional areas and then struggle to get 887 PR which again has a queue and takes time . So many years get wasted


Alex patrick said:


> Guys, I am feeling so helpless here. my score for 491 NSW Regional sponsorship is 75 and for state190 is 65. I recently saw there there were draws happening with 65 points too for ITAs at for 189 for priority skillsets only.
> 
> As per the new skilled occupation list posted on NSW - *261311 Analyst Programmer* is one among the 30 skillsets needed for FY20-21.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi all,
Hope you are all well and safe. I lodged my 190 vic application (Chemist 90+5) in March and have been waiting like many others. I am/was on my 485 visa when I lodged my 190. We had a baby last week and now need to know what do I have to do as I absolutely have no knowledge of this situation. Some of my friends suggested I apply for Indian passport and add her to the 190 visa application. But the immigration states I need to notify asap with passport details. I am not sure how long indian passport would take now. Do the baby needs to do medical again? I don't want her any x-ray as I am worried of her health. Can anyone please suggest me some pointers I can follow? We already have been waiting for 9 months like many other desperate people in this group. Not sure if this will take another year because of the baby. 
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ranvan said:


> Hi all,
> Hope you are all well and safe. I lodged my 190 vic application (Chemist 90+5) in March and have been waiting like many others. I am/was on my 485 visa when I lodged my 190. We had a baby last week and now need to know what do I have to do as I absolutely have no knowledge of this situation. Some of my friends suggested I apply for Indian passport and add her to the 190 visa application. But the immigration states I need to notify asap with passport details. I am not sure how long indian passport would take now. Do the baby needs to do medical again? I don't want her any x-ray as I am worried of her health. Can anyone please suggest me some pointers I can follow? We already have been waiting for 9 months like many other desperate people in this group. Not sure if this will take another year because of the baby.
> Thanks.


There is nothing to be worried about
The medicals for the baby is just a physical examination by the doctor
Nothing invasive or X-rays 
You will have to start the process for getting the baby Indian passport asap and upload it once you get it
In the meantime use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the details of the baby birth so that the baby can be added to your 190 application 
You can leave the passport number blank for now
Cheers


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks very much @NB. Really appreciate your quick suggestion. Hope you have a great holiday with your loved ones.


----------



## compusanju (Oct 16, 2020)

Can anyone please advise if any state inviting for NSW residing and working database administrator (jobcode -262111)? I am onshore in Sydney,have got 85+5(SS) points ,waiting for invite for more than 1 year and looking for invite from any state .


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi , what’s your English score ? Superior ?


compusanju said:


> Can anyone please advise if any state inviting for NSW residing and working database administrator (jobcode -262111)? I am onshore in Sydney,have got 85+5(SS) points ,waiting for invite for more than 1 year and looking for invite from any state .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

compusanju said:


> Can anyone please advise if any state inviting for NSW residing and working database administrator (jobcode -262111)? I am onshore in Sydney,have got 85+5(SS) points ,waiting for invite for more than 1 year and looking for invite from any state .


Most states will restrict sponsorship to applicants from their state only except for healthcare
You can check each state website yourself instead of depending on other members to get the latest and correct information
You will have to do it every few days as rules can change anytime
Cheers


----------



## compusanju (Oct 16, 2020)

Itsavi said:


> Hi , what’s your English score ? Superior ?


It was proficient till last month, so I had 80(75+5 SS) points till last month. I gave PTE again and bumped up my score to superior and overall score to 90 points (85+5 SS). I am now waiting for invite from any state for database administrator (jobcode - 262111) .


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

With your recent superior score I am sure it will be picked up very soon now as tou are onshore


compusanju said:


> It was proficient till last month, so I had 80(75+5 SS) points till last month. I gave PTE again and bumped up my score to superior and overall score to 90 points (85+5 SS). I am now waiting for invite from any state for database administrator (jobcode - 262111) .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Itsavi said:


> With your recent superior score I am sure it will be picked up very soon now as tou are onshore


Do you really think he is the only onshore applicant in nsw with superior English and 85+5 points?
Don’t give false hopes 
Yes he has better chances then when he did not have superior English..that’s all
Cheers


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

It’s nearly 2021. Waiting since 2019. This has caused me a lot of inconvenience. I need to buy property , change job. Etc. the department should show some compassion for non critical who are working onshore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compusanju (Oct 16, 2020)

mirand said:


> It’s nearly 2021. Waiting since 2019. This has caused me a lot of inconvenience. I need to buy property , change job. Etc. the department should show some compassion for non critical who are working onshore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in same situation as you. What I have learnt in last 2 years is No-one cares so it's up to individuals how they handle their personal situation.


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

compusanju said:


> I am in same situation as you. What I have learnt in last 2 years is No-one cares so it's up to individuals how they handle their personal situation.


The department is so dumb that to ignore those onshore employed visa non-critical applicants. If we are really non-critical, our Australia employers would have fired us already. Also, it’s holding up our decision to buy house which could stimulate the economy. So furious about the current endless waiting situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

msim87 said:


> The department is so dumb that to ignore those onshore employed visa non-critical applicants. If we are really non-critical, our Australia employers would have fired us already. Also, it’s holding up our decision to buy house which could stimulate the economy. So furious about the current endless waiting situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We did nothing wrong. They shouldn’t delay our application. Granting our visa will not disadvantage any aussies as we already working full time. On the opposite side, buying properties and settling down can boost the local economy. They should just hire more case officers to make sure all occupations can be processed . I think media should give some attention to bridging visa holders who are blindly waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

mirand said:


> We did nothing wrong. They shouldn’t delay our application. Granting our visa will not disadvantage any aussies as we already working full time. On the opposite side, buying properties and settling down can boost the local economy. They should just hire more case officers to make sure all occupations can be processed . I think media should give some attention to bridging visa holders who are blindly waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I even wrote to the minister but no reply received. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

I understand how you guys feel. Its almost impossible to do anything while waiting for the grant. The moment I got it, the next day I bought a car which I've actually test driven it a couple of months before, and start going to auctions for my house. God bless all non-health occupations that are legitimately working in relevant fields. Its frustrating but certainly they're starting to grant non-health occupations now as my fellow alumna, an electronics engineer got his grant a week before mine too, both in December 2020


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

VincyVincentVincy said:


> I understand how you guys feel. Its almost impossible to do anything while waiting for the grant. The moment I got it, the next day I bought a car which I've actually test driven it a couple of months before, and start going to auctions for my house. God bless all non-health occupations that are legitimately working in relevant fields. Its frustrating but certainly they're starting to grant non-health occupations now as my fellow alumna, an electronics engineer got his grant a week before mine too, both in December 2020


Hi!
How long did it take f from submitting your application to receiving the grant and are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> How long did it take f from submitting your application to receiving the grant and are you offshore or onshore?


I lodged in April~May, he lodged in March, both of us onshore, 190. I had 105 points, he had 95.


----------



## anila4 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi everyone, I submitted my EOI for 190 NSW with Software Engineering 261313. I have 80 + 5 = 85 points. Do you think there is a hope that I will receive an invite in next months?

I am currently living&working in NSW.


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

mirand said:


> We did nothing wrong. They shouldn’t delay our application. Granting our visa will not disadvantage any aussies as we already working full time. On the opposite side, buying properties and settling down can boost the local economy. They should just hire more case officers to make sure all occupations can be processed . I think media should give some attention to bridging visa holders who are blindly waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am a vet and have been waiting since March 2020 onshore in Vic.. I know it's not anywhere near as long as some other people have been waiting but it's been a recurrent theme that there is a national shortage for vets in Australia. It is really frustrating that I can't buy a house or get a loan on a bridging visa


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

likiangel said:


> I am a vet and have been waiting since March 2020 onshore in Vic.. I know it's not anywhere near as long as some other people have been waiting but it's been a recurrent theme that there is a national shortage for vets in Australia. It is really frustrating that I can't buy a house or get a loan on a bridging visa


Just letting you know financial institutions might not approve you a home loan if you are not PR but temporary residents can buy a house (purchased outright) if they want to. People on temp/bridging visa must generally be granted permission from the Foreign Investment Review Board (FIRB) to buy a property in Australia. This can usually take 1 to 2 months and will cost AU$5,700 for a residential property under AU$1 million.


----------



## compusanju (Oct 16, 2020)

How to find an employer who is willing to sponsor 186 (Employer Nomination Scheme)DE visa for open positions ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

compusanju said:


> How to find an employer who is willing to sponsor 186 (Employer Nomination Scheme)DE visa for open positions ?


There is no easy way
You have to contact employers who are willing to hire you AND sponsor you
Unless you have niche skills, the chances are virtually zero
Cheers


----------



## Santity (Dec 10, 2020)

You can still buy a home while on a temporary visa but you will need FIRB approval which cost around $5800 and the only Lender that I am sure will give you home loan is HSBC but they usually request 20% deposit. 

Also you will be paying additional stamp duty as a temporary resident.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Santity said:


> You can still buy a home while on a temporary visa but you will need FIRB approval which cost around $5800 and the only Lender that I am sure will give you home loan is HSBC but they usually request 20% deposit.
> 
> Also you will be paying additional stamp duty as a temporary resident.


nsw is 8% additional tax and charges for foreigner (non pr) this is a lot of money that’s why I need the grant ASAP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

There are even 500 people waiting more than 18 months. And 1800 people are more than 12 month but less than 18 month. I can’t believe I fall among one of it. It’s very unfortunate 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

mirand said:


> There are even 500 people waiting more than 18 months. And 1800 people are more than 12 month but less than 18 month. I can’t believe I fall among one of it. It’s very unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a state-wise breakup possible of the above stats? Thanks for sharing this though...


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

NK2189 said:


> Is there a state-wise breakup possible of the above stats? Thanks for sharing this though...





mirand said:


> There are even 500 people waiting more than 18 months. And 1800 people are more than 12 month but less than 18 month. I can’t believe I fall among one of it. It’s very unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you please share here the FOI document?


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

What about me....??? M Falling above 48 Month Break up...!!!


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

I have sent FOI aking ki Longest time taken by DHA to grant Visa 190 and Pending Cases like me in Dec 2016...They replayed that they need couple of months to give answer...!!!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Is there a state-wise breakup possible of the above stats? Thanks for sharing this though...


It’s on the department website. But no breakdown of states. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

chiraggodhani said:


> What about me....??? M Falling above 48 Month Break up...!!!


Oh I thought 24 month is the maximum. Why the foi didn’t mention it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

mirand said:


> Oh I thought 24 month is the maximum. Why the foi didn’t mention it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They give u for any timeframe u ask for...!!!


----------



## anila4 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi everyone, I submitted my EOI for 190 NSW with Software Engineering 261313. I have 80 + 5 = 85 points. Do you think there is a hope that I will receive an invite in next months?

I am currently living&working in NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anila4 said:


> Hi everyone, I submitted my EOI for 190 NSW with Software Engineering 261313. I have 80 + 5 = 85 points. Do you think there is a hope that I will receive an invite in next months?
> 
> I am currently living&working in NSW.


No one can predict a state sponsorship even if you have 65 or 120 points
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 
Cheers


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

mirand said:


> There are even 500 people waiting more than 18 months. And 1800 people are more than 12 month but less than 18 month. I can’t believe I fall among one of it. It’s very unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lie, I bet these numbers are way less than the facts. Immigration is full of dumb and incompetent poeple and worst part, there are people who defend them ...


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> That's a lie, I bet these numbers are way less than the facts. Immigration is full of dumb and incompetent poeple and worst part, there are people who defend them ...


But at least you get CO contact? This means they are further processing your case. However mine is completely blind. I have lodge in Dec 2019 and no co contact after that. I strongly believe my case is never opened by a CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

mirand said:


> But at least you get CO contact? This means they are further processing your case. However mine is completely blind. I have lodge in Dec 2019 and no co contact after that. I strongly believe my case is never opened by a CO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry same like your case but from May 2019. Immigration can't 🙈🙉🙊


----------



## daz9o1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have been avid follower of the forum and would like to thanks for all the information shared. 
I submitted my EOI fairly recently 30-10-2020 for 190 NSW with 85(80+5) points against ICT Support Engineer 263212. The rationale at the time of selecting ICT Support Engineer Anzsco code was that there was not requirement of state residence and me being in offshore(UK) could apply. This however got changed when for many months webpage of NSW Occupation list was showing 404- Not found and the current status status is that 263212 could not be found anywhere(NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales ). 

My query is that though there is mention "NSW is currently working from reduced skilled occupation lists at Home Affairs direction." is it worth going through the pain of ACS reassessment of now available profile - 261112 Systems Analyst or wait for ICT Support Engineer 263212 to reappear. Also anybody know if local residence requirements have been removed for 190 NSW altogether.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

daz9o1 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been avid follower of the forum and would like to thanks for all the information shared.
> I submitted my EOI fairly recently 30-10-2020 for 190 NSW with 85(80+5) points against ICT Support Engineer 263212. The rationale at the time of selecting ICT Support Engineer Anzsco code was that there was not requirement of state residence and me being in offshore(UK) could apply. This however got changed when for many months webpage of NSW Occupation list was showing 404- Not found and the current status status is that 263212 could not be found anywhere(NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales ).
> 
> My query is that though there is mention "NSW is currently working from reduced skilled occupation lists at Home Affairs direction." is it worth going through the pain of ACS reassessment of now available profile - 261112 Systems Analyst or wait for ICT Support Engineer 263212 to reappear. Also anybody know if local residence requirements have been removed for 190 NSW altogether.
> ...


For a couple of years, offshore applicants except those who are in healthcare should forget Australia
Any fresh investment is a waste of time money and energy
Cheers


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

My TSS visa ends in March 2021 and bridging A visa will become effective... just to confirm that if it says "Bridging visa conditions - No conditions" that means I can work for any employer? Sorry I know this question has been asked a lot but just want to confirm before I start applying for new jobs


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

likiangel said:


> My TSS visa ends in March 2021 and bridging A visa will become effective... just to confirm that if it says "Bridging visa conditions - No conditions" that means I can work for any employer? Sorry I know this question has been asked a lot but just want to confirm before I start applying for new jobs


That’s correct 
But remember that the visa has to expire naturally and you should not resign or be terminated prematurely 
Cheers


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> But remember that the visa has to expire naturally and you should not resign or be terminated prematurely
> Cheers


Thank you for much!


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

NB said:


> For a couple of years, offshore applicants except those who are in healthcare should forget Australia
> Any fresh investment is a waste of time money and energy
> Cheers


Thats Correct.....But hope they will clear the cases like mine who are waiting for a long time....!!!

Cheers..!!!


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

daz9o1 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been avid follower of the forum and would like to thanks for all the information shared.
> I submitted my EOI fairly recently 30-10-2020 for 190 NSW with 85(80+5) points against ICT Support Engineer 263212. The rationale at the time of selecting ICT Support Engineer Anzsco code was that there was not requirement of state residence and me being in offshore(UK) could apply. This however got changed when for many months webpage of NSW Occupation list was showing 404- Not found and the current status status is that 263212 could not be found anywhere(NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales ).
> 
> My query is that though there is mention "NSW is currently working from reduced skilled occupation lists at Home Affairs direction." is it worth going through the pain of ACS reassessment of now available profile - 261112 Systems Analyst or wait for ICT Support Engineer 263212 to reappear. Also anybody know if local residence requirements have been removed for 190 NSW altogether.
> ...


Hi Mate,

As someone who did 263212 NSW 190 myself, I suggest you go with Programmer stream whenever you can, they got the best chance of getting the invites/grants. IT is such a mixed field that all jobs are overlapped with each other.


----------



## SANJEEV PADALA (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi, I've been one of the most veteran follower of this forum. 
Applied for 190 visa in may'19, co contacted for employment ver, in Nov19, responded in dec'19. Finally, received the 2nd co contact in nov'20 asking for med, pcc as was expired. Unfortunately, when I went for medicals, the health authorities stated that they r unable to upload docs in the old hap I'd. My agent wrote an email, asking to enable or generate a new hap I'd. I've been waiting since. Is this a usual thing, has anyone else faced similar issue? Any guidance, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SANJEEV PADALA said:


> Hi, I've been one of the most veteran follower of this forum.
> Applied for 190 visa in may'19, co contacted for employment ver, in Nov19, responded in dec'19. Finally, received the 2nd co contact in nov'20 asking for med, pcc as was expired. Unfortunately, when I went for medicals, the health authorities stated that they r unable to upload docs in the old hap I'd. My agent wrote an email, asking to enable or generate a new hap I'd. I've been waiting since. Is this a usual thing, has anyone else faced similar issue? Any guidance, would be greatly appreciated.


Your agent is correct
The CO will have to wipe the earlier hapid clean or issue a fresh hapid
Keep requesting the CO
Cheers


----------



## VM17 (Jan 7, 2021)

SANJEEV PADALA said:


> Hi, I've been one of the most veteran follower of this forum.
> Applied for 190 visa in may'19, co contacted for employment ver, in Nov19, responded in dec'19. Finally, received the 2nd co contact in nov'20 asking for med, pcc as was expired. Unfortunately, when I went for medicals, the health authorities stated that they r unable to upload docs in the old hap I'd. My agent wrote an email, asking to enable or generate a new hap I'd. I've been waiting since. Is this a usual thing, has anyone else faced similar issue? Any guidance, would be greatly appreciated.


Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## SANJEEV PADALA (Feb 13, 2018)

VM17 said:


> Are you offshore or onshore?


Offshore


----------



## SANJEEV PADALA (Feb 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Your agent is correct
> The CO will have to wipe the earlier hapid clean or issue a fresh hapid
> Keep requesting the CO
> Cheers


Thank you NB


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

It’s over


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi everyone, CO contacted me for Australia PCC as previous was expired.. I got the hard copy from AFP.. For uploading do i need to do JP attest or just scan the original and upload soft copy ?? All my previous I had JP attested..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sydney4062 said:


> Hi everyone, CO contacted me for Australia PCC as previous was expired.. I got the hard copy from AFP.. For uploading do i need to do JP attest or just scan the original and upload soft copy ?? All my previous I had JP attested..


It’s better to get it attested and upload it
Cheers


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

sydney4062 said:


> Hi everyone, CO contacted me for Australia PCC as previous was expired.. I got the hard copy from AFP.. For uploading do i need to do JP attest or just scan the original and upload soft copy ?? All my previous I had JP attested..


Can you please let me know when did you get the CO contact? I also got CO contact on 5Dec and uploaded the pcc on 30Dec and waiting since then.


----------



## VM17 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi All,
I wanted to check after PR is granted the intial entry date is given. So, if we do not enter Australia within that date, what happens if we plan to travel after that date? Are we not allowed? Considering pandemic clause is not applicable that time.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VM17 said:


> Hi All,
> I wanted to check after PR is granted the intial entry date is given. So, if we do not enter Australia within that date, what happens if we plan to travel after that date? Are we not allowed? Considering pandemic clause is not applicable that time.
> Thanks


In normal times, if you didn’t travel within the IED, your PR would lapse
You can apply for waiver, and if there is merit, the IED is waived
Cheers


----------



## VM17 (Jan 7, 2021)

NB said:


> In normal times, if you didn’t travel within the IED, your PR would lapse
> You can apply for waiver, and if there is merit, the IED is waived
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply NB


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

I've been waiting for a CO contact since Dec 2019.

My PTE is due to expire in a few months. Does anyone know if I'll have to retake it? Does anyone have links detailing this or a migration agent's advice?

This will be such an arduous process if I have to go through the same test again!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> I've been waiting for a CO contact since Dec 2019.
> 
> My PTE is due to expire in a few months. Does anyone know if I'll have to retake it? Does anyone have links detailing this or a migration agent's advice?
> 
> This will be such an arduous process if I have to go through the same test again!


If you have already been invited and submitted your application, then you need not take the PTEA test again
Your scores only need to be valid on the date of invite
It doesn’t matter if they expire before the grant
Relax
Cheers


----------



## Sareka (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi All, 
I'm new to 190 visa process. Is there any thread that has vital information that should I know before starting with this procedure. And I have few questions for now, 
1. Let's say person X submitted EOI in Jan with 75 points. And then she updated EOI with 10 points (by english score or somehow) in March. 

Other scenario person Y submitted an eoi with 85 points in March on the same date person X updated her points to 85. 

Here who has more chance to get invited first? (Assume that they both have similar points breakdown)

2. What is that 60 days after invitation? Within that do we need to submit all supporting documents or only the basic application?

3. I'm holding a temporary visa currently (offshore) but its going to expire soon. I had a chance to travel from September 2019(visa granted) to march 2020 (covid 19 travel ban), but I couldn't due to personal reason. Now my concern is when I apply for a new visa will they consider this as a minus point like "this applicant didn't utilize previous visa properly" and will this have any adverse impact?

Please share your opinions. Forgive me if I have questioned anything irrelavant to the main topic.

Thanks!


----------



## MeghanaGowdaav (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi All, 
I have acs done for software engineer( 261313 ), When applying for EOI can i submit for both 261313 and Developer programmer (261312) ?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

MeghanaGowdaav said:


> Hi All,
> I have acs done for software engineer( 261313 ), When applying for EOI can i submit for both 261313 and Developer programmer (261312) ?


You need to create 2 EOIs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MeghanaGowdaav said:


> Hi All,
> I have acs done for software engineer( 261313 ), When applying for EOI can i submit for both 261313 and Developer programmer (261312) ?


If you have only one ACS assessment under 261313, then you can apply only under 261313
On the same assessment, you cannot apply under 261312
If you have 2 separate positive assessment , then you need to submit 2 separate EOIs 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sareka said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to 190 visa process. Is there any thread that has vital information that should I know before starting with this procedure. And I have few questions for now,
> 1. Let's say person X submitted EOI in Jan with 75 points. And then she updated EOI with 10 points (by english score or somehow) in March.
> 
> ...


this is where you start









ATTENTION - READ THIS FIRST! - Want to go to Australia...


Rather than have a page full of stickied threads, I will add links to useful threads here. :) These linked threads may help guide members to information that will help with understanding the application process for migration to Australia, what terminology and acronyms mean, stages of...




www.expatforum.com





1. Once your points change to 85, your jan place in the queue is gone
You have joined as the last person in 85 queue on that date
If another persons also submits with 85 points on the same day, then time will come into play and the one who submitted earlier, will be invited first
This is for 189
For 190, there is no queue and states are free to invite anyone they want irrespective of the points or when the submitted the EOI
2. You should submit your application in 60 days and pay the fees
If some documents are missing you can keep uploading them even after 60 days
3. It doesn’t matter, whether you used the visa or not
Cheers


----------



## Sareka (Jan 6, 2021)

Thank you @NB Finally heard something positive


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

SANJEEV PADALA said:


> co contacted for employment ver, in Nov19, responded in dec'19.


Hi Sanjeev, Can you share more details about employment verification? Like, what CO asked for and how you managed that. I have read in other threads that CO issues NJL if employment verification fails (e.g. employer does not respond). But, in your case, this does not seem to be the case.
Thank you.


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

NB said:


> If you have already been invited and submitted your application, then you need not take the PTEA test again
> Your scores only need to be valid on the date of invite
> It doesn’t matter if they expire before the grant
> Relax
> Cheers


Thanks NB!

How about the skills assessment from ACS? My one expired this month, but my application was submitted one year ago for 190. Do I still need to renew it?


----------



## Kiran31g (Aug 2, 2020)

NB said:


> this is where you start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi NB,
I am planning to lodge PR visa for 190 and 189.
My occupation code is 261312(developer programmer)
At the moment I have 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 Visa.
Based on the above conversation I can understand that 190 visa doesn't depend on points. 
Currently my PTE score is 7 so I will get 10 points.
So could you please suggest me if I have to lodge the EOI for 190 visa with 75 points or should I wait to get a good score(8 each) in PTE and NAATI as well(if i get PTE 8 each and pass in NAATI I will be at 90 points for 190).
Could you also please tell the processing time for 189 and 190 in this current situation.
Thanks in Advance

Cheers
Kiran G


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> Thanks NB!
> 
> How about the skills assessment from ACS? My one expired this month, but my application was submitted one year ago for 190. Do I still need to renew it?


Nope
All points for claims need only to be valid on the date of the final invite including skills assessment 
So you need not renew it
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kiran31g said:


> Hi NB,
> I am planning to lodge PR visa for 190 and 189.
> My occupation code is 261312(developer programmer)
> At the moment I have 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 Visa.
> ...


Are you offshore or onshore?
If you are offshore, don’t waste any more money on English tests and NAATI 
Cheers


----------



## Kiran31g (Aug 2, 2020)

NB said:


> Are you offshore or onshore?
> If you are offshore, don’t waste any more money on English tests and NAATI
> Cheers


Onshore.

I am in Melbourne currently.


----------



## Kiran31g (Aug 2, 2020)

NB said:


> Are you offshore or onshore?
> If you are offshore, don’t waste any more money on English tests and NAATI
> Cheers


Hi NB,
I am in Onshore and looking for 190 VISA for victoria should I lodge the EOI with75 points?
I am currently preparing to get 8 in PTE in next one month I expecting to get the score and NAATI too.
Please suggest.

Cheers
Kiran G


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kiran31g said:


> Hi NB,
> I am in Onshore and looking for 190 VISA for victoria should I lodge the EOI with75 points?
> I am currently preparing to get 8 in PTE in next one month I expecting to get the score and NAATI too.
> Please suggest.
> ...


If your assessment are complete, then lodge the Eoi now 
You lose nothing
Keep updating the EOI or submit new EOI as you get more points for English and NAATI 
Cheers


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello NB and all other respected members of the forum,

Hope you are always doing great at your life and thank you all for circulating such useful information here, it means a lot for many of us.

My case as below:

1. On 18/2/2020 my final 190 visa application submitted in ImmiAccount and attached all the required documents including health examination where I had to generate the HAP ID myself and take proactive step.
2. My points at the time of submission were 95 points.
3. ANZSCO: 263212
4. State: NSW 

Since then I didn't hear anything from them and my application status didn't change and every day of my life I am logging and checking the status and praying that the processing time won't change anymore, which made me mentally tired. The health examination report will expire at 15/02/2021 and my PCC already expired and I started to feel anxious because I don't want to waste more money and delay the application in case if the CO asked for a new test and thinking if there is benefit to reach them and explain my situation or this would be useless because they wrote in their website if your visa is within the processing time do not ask us for visa status update.

The other dilemma, I have a plan to get married in the near future and I do not want to take any serious step for the time being not to breach 190 visa condition which states that I should be single at the time of date of first entry. 

Please advise me, share your thoughts with me.
Appreciating any responses and may this year will be the best year for everyone here!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aziz21 said:


> Hello NB and all other respected members of the forum,
> 
> Hope you are always doing great at your life and thank you all for circulating such useful information here, it means a lot for many of us.
> 
> ...


There is nothing you can do to expedite the process except pray hard that the CO doesn’t ask you to redo the medicals and PCC
You are not alone
There are thousands of applicants who applied even earlier then you, waiting for grant
If you get married, you will risk rejection of your application as your points for being single will no longer be valid
On the other hand you should consider yourself lucky that you got the invite just before covid otherwise there was no chance of an invite with even 100 points leave alone just 90 points
You have to meditate and relax
Cheers


----------



## Grantwait190Tarun (Dec 18, 2020)

Aziz21 said:


> Hello NB and all other respected members of the forum,
> 
> Hope you are always doing great at your life and thank you all for circulating such useful information here, it means a lot for many of us.
> 
> ...


More or less my brother is in the same situation. Hope this year will be dream come true for every one out there 😇
Thank u


----------



## SANJEEV PADALA (Feb 13, 2018)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Hi Sanjeev, Can you share more details about employment verification? Like, what CO asked for and how you managed that. I have read in other threads that CO issues NJL if employment verification fails (e.g. employer does not respond). But, in your case, this does not seem to be the case.
> Thank you.


I'd originally submitted all possible employment evidences including 10+ yrs of bank statement, IT returns, 26AS etc. CO had contacted for additional documents like PF statement, my superiors offer and relieving letters, visiting card, employment I'd card etc corresponding to the employment period. I'm glad to finally receive CO contact without any further docs related to employment but just the medicals and pcc. Hope it helps.


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s better to get it attested and upload it
> Cheers


Thanks .. will get them attested and upload


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

NKK_AUS said:


> Can you please let me know when did you get the CO contact? I also got CO contact on 5Dec and uploaded the pcc on 30Dec and waiting since then.


CO contacted me on 14th Dec ..medicals cleared and PCC uploaded on 24th Dec ... waiting since then

Onshore applicant
261313


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Called the department. Every time they just tell me it’s just a matter of waiting just a matter but it matters a lot for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

My friend (261313) get grant last night (lodged on Oct 2020). According to his agent, many more have been granted this Jan.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

locomomo said:


> My friend (261313) get grant last night (lodged on Oct 2020). According to his agent, many more have been granted this Jan.
> 
> Good Luck to all!


these are all critical. I hope they can grant accountant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

NB said:


> There is nothing you can do to expedite the process except pray hard that the CO doesn’t ask you to redo the medicals and PCC
> You are not alone
> There are thousands of applicants who applied even earlier then you, waiting for grant
> If you get married, you will risk rejection of your application as your points for being single will no longer be valid
> ...


Thank you so much my friend NB, and let's hope this year will bring some good news for all of us.
There is nothing in my hand I can do now beside praying, meditating and relaxing.


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

Grantwait190Tarun said:


> More or less my brother is in the same situation. Hope this year will be dream come true for every one out there 😇
> Thank u


Best of luck to all of us! 
Let's gather our patience


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

It's over


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi all,
I just heard from my friend that even now Victoria state nomination only invites health/medical related professionals, there's no harm to submit a ROI. So I'm planning to submit one ROI under 261313 with 95+5 in the Feb round. 
Would the invitation follows a "first come first invite" rule? E.g. a candidate submits ROI on 9am Feb 2nd has more chances of being invited than a candidate submits ROI on 5pm Feb 8th.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AprilLuvCloud said:


> Hi all,
> I just heard from my friend that even now Victoria state nomination only invites health/medical related professionals, there's no harm to submit a ROI. So I'm planning to submit one ROI under 261313 with 95+5 in the Feb round.
> Would the invitation follows a "first come first invite" rule? E.g. a candidate submits ROI on 9am Feb 2nd has more chances of being invited than a candidate submits ROI on 5pm Feb 8th.


There is no first come first serve in state sponsorship 
States can invite anyone they want
They can invite someone who applied yesterday with 65 points and ignoring someone who applied earlier with 100 points in the same Anzsco code also 
Cheers


----------



## mohrad (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi all
My husband has lodged the application more than 6 months ago where my passport was valid. Today this passport has expired and I got a new one. Is uploading my new passport could delay the grant day? And is it better to update the info of my passprt now or make this later after grant?

Thanks


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

NB said:


> There is no first come first serve in state sponsorship
> States can invite anyone they want
> They can invite someone who applied yesterday with 65 points and ignoring someone who applied earlier with 100 points in the same Anzsco code also
> Cheers


Wow thanks NB for the swift answer!


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

With the resurgence of cases onshore, I got a feeling that our waiting game continues. I have got homesick recently as I haven’t been back to Singapore&HK for over a year. Many of us have been away from home for way longer. International travelling, which was taken for granted pre-covid now seems like a dream. Hang in there friends, enjoy whatever thrown on us while waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello all, 
I lodged in March 2020 and have been waiting ever since, My husband has to urgently travel back to India. We booked a consultation session with Seek Visa and confirmed that since we are currently still on our 485 visa valid until October 2021, My husband doesn't need exemption to leave the country, and they also confirmed that there is "no must not arrive after" date on PRs being granted currently due to COVID in case our PR arrives after he goes back to India. I want to confirm that this information is true.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Hello all,
> I lodged in March 2020 and have been waiting ever since, My husband has to urgently travel back to India. We booked a consultation session with Seek Visa and confirmed that since we are currently still on our 485 visa valid until October 2021, My husband doesn't need exemption to leave the country, and they also confirmed that there is "no must not arrive after" date on PRs being granted currently due to COVID in case our PR arrives after he goes back to India. I want to confirm that this information is true.


Both are correct as on date
But the IED maybe imposed the moment the borders reopen
Remember to update in Immiaccount the moment he leaves Australia of his home country address
Also remember that he may not get permission to enter the country again if his 190 grant is delayed which is most likely
So he will probably be out of Australia till such time that the borders open for everybody which is likely to happen only by the year end
Can he afford to stay out of work nearly for a year ?
Cheers


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Both are correct as on date
> But the IED maybe imposed the moment the borders reopen
> Remember to update in Immiaccount the moment he leaves Australia of his home country address
> Also remember that he may not get permission to enter the country again if his 190 grant is delayed which is most likely
> ...


Thank you NB for the prompt response, I will relay this to him and see what he thinks. We can sustain on my income but stay apart for so long might be difficult for us.  :'(


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Happy New Year.

Wanted to share a good news which might be a ray of hope for those who are waiting for grant. I got NSW 190 grant on 12 Jan 2021.

Occupation Code : 261312(Developer Programmer)
Date of invite : 11 Sep 2020
Final Invite: 20 Sep 2020
Application Lodged: 22 Sep 2020
Medical : 22 Sep 2020
CO Contact : No
Date of Grant: 12 Jan 2021
Points: (90 including state).

Thanks @NB and others who helped in clarifying the doubts during this PR journey.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy New Year.
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Assuming you are onshore


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Can we sign a petition to put pressure on the processing time for non critical sector? At least they need to provide transparency. I feel like I’m waiting since 2019 blindly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

mirand said:


> Can we sign a petition to put pressure on the processing time for non critical sector? At least they need to provide transparency. I feel like I’m waiting since 2019 blindly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have patience. You will get your grant. A petition will achieve nothing.


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

mirand said:


> Can we sign a petition to put pressure on the processing time for non critical sector? At least they need to provide transparency. I feel like I’m waiting since 2019 blindly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this idea, transparency is the least we can get honestly... or else I might kill myself of depression because of the silent wait


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

I just found a useful document. A ministry direction 53 dislocated by the department 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Although it’s not new to me. But prioritizing onshore applicants are in the ministry direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

What does critical sector for post pandemic recovery mean? What if my occupation is not something critical for post pandemic????? Do I even need to wait longer after the pandemic over ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashokbhatta007 (Feb 9, 2020)

Anyone have any idea on following?
1.What the current points requirements for getting invited for 189/ NSW 190 for ITC business analyst or System analyst?
And what the date of effect for eoi invited currently? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashokbhatta007 said:


> Anyone have any idea on following?
> 1.What the current points requirements for getting invited for 189/ NSW 190 for ITC business analyst or System analyst?
> And what the date of effect for eoi invited currently?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


There is no cutoff points or time for both 189 and 190
States and DHA are inviting targeted Anzsco codes only in healthcare 
Some other codes get invited but they are also only onshore 
Cheers


----------



## ashokbhatta007 (Feb 9, 2020)

NB said:


> There is no cutoff points or time for both 189 and 190
> States and DHA are inviting targeted Anzsco codes only in healthcare
> Some other codes get invited but they are also only onshore
> Cheers


Thank you NB
Do you know other codes that get invited for onshore candidates. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

mirand said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This explains exactly why we’re waiting and waiting. The so called priority occupations cuts in the line. Maybe my wording is not accurate but theirs get looked at before ours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

marzipan said:


> This explains exactly why we’re waiting and waiting. The so called priority occupations cuts in the line. Maybe my wording is not accurate but theirs get looked at before ours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No-one knows exactly when all of this will end and, according to the Australian media, the borders are likely to remain close until mid-2022 so do not worry about 2021 anymore.

Australia has always shown its face when it comes to human rights issues and this is just one more of them. 

People have lost their vehicles, homes, personal belongings, jobs, and mental sanity. 

Not any person, these were those who had their lives in Australia for many years and who had no idea about such a pandemic. Australia didn't even care about their own citizens who were/are stranded overseas. Don't worry about petitions.

Post-recovery means we'll get punished with an even longer waiting time. Probably 2022 at least. The country has very few coronavirus cases so there's no need to prioritize applications from "priority areas". This is all about politics to prevent more immigration in a time of crisis even though you've already had your application submitted.

Never would I ever recommend Australia as a destination for immigration to anyone.


----------



## Ikk (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello everyone just wondering can we claim 5 regional points if someone studied in WA metro area in 2013 to 2015


----------



## Ikk (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello everyone just wondering can we claim 5 regional points if someone studied in WA Perth metro area in 2013 to 2015


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Crocs said:


> No-one knows exactly when all of this will end and, according to the Australian media, the borders are likely to remain close until mid-2022 so do not worry about 2021 anymore.
> 
> Australia has always shown its face when it comes to human rights issues and this is just one more of them.
> 
> ...


That’s my confusion. Australian economy is bouncing back and covid is well under control. What’s the point to delay processing and what’s the point to make some occupations uncritical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishi1270 (Jun 15, 2020)

may be the coming months gonna be rock with more invitations as most states starts giving invitations.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Nishi1270 said:


> may be the coming months gonna be rock with more invitations as most states starts giving invitations.


There will be always new lodgement of critical occupations unless the department stop sending any new invites . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

mirand said:


> There will be always new lodgement of critical occupations unless the department stop sending any new invites .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't matter as long as they send invites process will be delayed. They are just inviting not granting. Ppl are waiting more than 2 or 3 years and still nothing. It's how they want and who they want and when they want. We are like puppets untill they want we can't do anything. Just stay in briding visa.


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

mirand said:


> That’s my confusion. Australian economy is bouncing back and covid is well under control. What’s the point to delay processing and what’s the point to make some occupations uncritical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey what is your occupation? I have also been waiting for 10 months now......


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Everything has fallen flat ever since the time I lodged for the Visa (Oct 2019). I haven't been able to commit myself to my job (which I lost during this pandemic), decide on my daughter's school, call the house I inherit my home (wholeheartedly) and even the simplest thing like adopting a dog seems impossible. All the high hopes are just stressing me up now.


----------



## Francis Canberra (Nov 1, 2020)

mirand said:


> Can we sign a petition to put pressure on the processing time for non critical sector? At least they need to provide transparency. I feel like I’m waiting since 2019 blindly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your idea. What are the options we can get heard? If we start a campaign like what oversea students did, I don’t see a fat chance public and press notice what we suffering here. Just figure out a way mate, and I’m on board.


----------



## ss22 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi All,
Happy to share that we've been granted with 190 visa on 11/Jan/2021.
Below is the timeline:
total points : 85 + 5 (NSW nomination) - Developer programmer | 3 yrs Australia experience | 2.5 years in offshore | living in NSW

Pointed updated - May 2020
NSW state sponsorship - 10 June 2020
Docs submitted to NSW state - (with in a week, around 15 to 20 June 2020)
PR Invite - 10 September 2020
Indian PCC - 01 October 2020
Application submitted - 7 October 2020 (with all docs, including PCCs)
Medical clearance provided on - 23rd December 2020
190 Grant - 11 Jan 2021

Do we need to inform NSW regarding the visa grant and how can we do that, can someone please advise. 

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ss22 said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to share that we've been granted with 190 visa on 11/Jan/2021.
> Below is the timeline:
> total points : 85 + 5 (NSW nomination) - Developer programmer | 3 yrs Australia experience | 2.5 years in offshore | living in NSW
> ...


The email that you got confirming the sponsorship, will have the process to inform nsw
If no details are given, you can write to nsw and ask for the process
It will probably be just a survey you will have to fill periodically once you land in Australia 
Cheers


----------



## ss22 (Jun 23, 2020)

NB said:


> The email that you got confirming the sponsorship, will have the process to inform nsw
> If no details are given, you can write to nsw and ask for the process
> It will probably be just a survey you will have to fill periodically once you land in Australia
> Cheers



Thank you NB
Cheers


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

PradeepGulir said:


> Everything has fallen flat ever since the time I lodged for the Visa (Oct 2019). I haven't been able to commit myself to my job (which I lost during this pandemic), decide on my daughter's school, call the house I inherit my home (wholeheartedly) and even the simplest thing like adopting a dog seems impossible. All the high hopes are just stressing me up now.


Same here stressful. Trying to make myself less concerned in this issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentententen (Dec 24, 2020)

PradeepGulir said:


> Everything has fallen flat ever since the time I lodged for the Visa (Oct 2019). I haven't been able to commit myself to my job (which I lost during this pandemic), decide on my daughter's school, call the house I inherit my home (wholeheartedly) and even the simplest thing like adopting a dog seems impossible. All the high hopes are just stressing me up now.


stay strong everyone, having recently been inthe dogfight for a PR visawith the frequent changing rules and requirements and limited allocations of 190, the impossibly high scores required for 189, am grateful am able to be invited. Thats the hardest part. Waiting for the grant now is tough but nothing compared to being invited. Have seen too many people who have tried for years to be invited.


----------



## DomoCanadianCarpenter (Oct 27, 2018)

mirand said:


> Same here stressful. Trying to make myself less concerned in this issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that a lot of us are in this position. Life is indefinitely on hold, until our dreams materialize. I know it's harder said than done, but don't let the anxiety get the best of you


----------



## DomoCanadianCarpenter (Oct 27, 2018)

mirand said:


> That’s my confusion. Australian economy is bouncing back and covid is well under control. What’s the point to delay processing and what’s the point to make some occupations uncritical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Itll be a public relations nightmare if they allow new immigrants in without first allowing all citizens back into the country, the tennis players alone caused a massive commotion. I think they'll begin to consider us once they start vaccination rollout, that way they can beef up quarintine and allow for international students to flow.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

DomoCanadianCarpenter said:


> Itll be a public relations nightmare if they allow new immigrants in without first allowing all citizens back into the country, the tennis players alone caused a massive commotion. I think they'll begin to consider us once they start vaccination rollout, that way they can beef up quarintine and allow for international students to flow.


But many applicant like me are in Australia and working full time without any need to seek centrelink assistant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DomoCanadianCarpenter (Oct 27, 2018)

mirand said:


> But many applicant like me are in Australia and working full time without any need to seek centrelink assistant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you applied for a BVB?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

DomoCanadianCarpenter said:


> Have you applied for a BVB?


I’m an a bvb for a year now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Any grants in the previous week?


----------



## mohrad (Jun 11, 2020)

mohrad said:


> Hi all
> My husband has lodged the application more than 6 months ago where my passport was valid. Today this passport has expired and I got a new one. Is uploading my new passport could delay the grant day? And is it better to update the info of my passprt now or make this later after grant?
> 
> Thanks


Please is there any answer??


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mohrad said:


> Please is there any answer??


It is mandatory to let DHA know of any change in passport. Since you got a new passport, let them know asap. No, a change in passport upon expiry of old one will not cause any delays in your Visa processing


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi Members,
We applied for 190 NSW visa - 261312 (offshore), July 2019. 
We received a CO contact for Medical and PCC in Dec 2019 and responded immediately.
Since then nothing moved due to Covid. Its been almost 2.5 years since we started the whole PR journey.

Just yesterday, I saw a linkedIn notification that some one from "Department of Health and Human Services Victoria" checked my linked in profile..Does this mean anything,.. the department doesn't seem to be related to immigration matters. Any one with similar experience..


TIA


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

dakkin05 said:


> Hi Members,
> We applied for 190 NSW visa - 261312 (offshore), July 2019.
> We received a CO contact for Medical and PCC in Dec 2019 and responded immediately.
> Since then nothing moved due to Covid. Its been almost 2.5 years since we started the whole PR journey.
> ...


 I don't think that there any connections between those two departments, and I believe in that it is just a coincidence.
let's together wait and count shoulder by shoulder.


----------



## ashokbhatta007 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi,
Is it possible to do get positive outcome of System Analyst and Developer Programmer from same
Masters degree obtained in Australia
1 year Work experience gained in Australia.
And can we submit two different EOI for two differences occupations afterwards? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashokbhatta007 said:


> Hi,
> Is it possible to do get positive outcome of System Analyst and Developer Programmer from same
> Masters degree obtained in Australia
> 1 year Work experience gained in Australia.
> ...


The positive assessment would depend more on the RnR of your job
If it suits both codes, then it’s possible 
You can submit 2 EOIs simultaneously if you have 2 positive assessments 
Cheers


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

mirand said:


> There was a similar petition before
> *<Deleted>*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


petitions are useless tbh


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

I had got a CO contact on November 2020 regarding the redo of medicals for myself and my wife. I could not submit my wife's medical due to pregnancy and informed the dept about this through form 1022 and via email. Recently, we have been blessed with our child. I am yet to receive the birth certificate and subsequently the passport. My queries are:

Do I need to inform the dept about this right now or can I wait until I gather the baby's birth certificate and the passport? Collecting these documents can take more than a month
I want to expedite the process of adding the newborn in my application as much as possible as my application is pending since May 2019. Will notifying the dept through changes in circumstances right now help me any way so that the CO can add the baby in the application and generate HAP IP (If applicable) while I continue to work towards the baby's birth certificate and Passport?
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> I had got a CO contact on November 2020 regarding the redo of medicals for myself and my wife. I could not submit my wife's medical due to pregnancy and informed the dept about this through form 1022 and via email. Recently, we have been blessed with our child. I am yet to receive the birth certificate and subsequently the passport. My queries are:
> 
> Do I need to inform the dept about this right now or can I wait until I gather the baby's birth certificate and the passport? Collecting these documents can take more than a month
> I want to expedite the process of adding the newborn in my application as much as possible as my application is pending since May 2019. Will notifying the dept through changes in circumstances right now help me any way so that the CO can add the baby in the application and generate HAP IP (If applicable) while I continue to work towards the baby's birth certificate and Passport?
> Any help is much appreciated.


You can use the update us link in the Immiaccount and inform the baby birth and request that the baby be added
Then once you have the baby birth certificate and passport are ready you can update again and request for the hap id
There is nothing you can do to expedite the process except sending weekly reminders to the co to add the baby to the application and generate the hap id after you have got the birth certificate and passport 
Cheers


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi guys, 
I lodged in March 2020, got a co contact in November 2020 for medicals and husband's PTE score card. Haven't heard anything else. 
My subclass is 190 skilled independent. 
My employer recently suggested that maybe if they write me a recommendation letter it could speed up the process. I am wondering if this is the case? If that is the case how should I provide the department with the recommendation letter?


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Hi guys,
> I lodged in March 2020, got a co contact in November 2020 for medicals and husband's PTE score card. Haven't heard anything else.
> My subclass is 190 skilled independent.
> My employer recently suggested that maybe if they write me a recommendation letter it could speed up the process. I am wondering if this is the case? If that is the case how should I provide the department with the recommendation letter?


worth trying, wouldn't take you much time and effort, but don't put too much hope.
because I'm sure its completely useless. Maybe ask your employer for 186 instead.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Hi guys,
> I lodged in March 2020, got a co contact in November 2020 for medicals and husband's PTE score card. Haven't heard anything else.
> My subclass is 190 skilled independent.
> My employer recently suggested that maybe if they write me a recommendation letter it could speed up the process. I am wondering if this is the case? If that is the case how should I provide the department with the recommendation letter?


The letter would make more impact if your employers write directly to DHA
Cheers


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

@NB You are the best my friend!

Two questions please:

1. Do you know if there are ongoing grants for 190 visa *offshore applicants* or they're granting onshore only? I am getting more confused as I am reading other articles that only onshore grants are happening.

2. Another question, as we know that 190 processing timelines are 10 to13 months and let's say end of this Feb I will complete 13 months of waiting, will I expect the grant or CO contact or any status update or anything?

Thank you so much!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aziz21 said:


> @NB You are the best my friend!
> 
> Two questions please:
> 
> ...


1. Other then healthcare related codes, I have not come across any offshore grant
2. No matter what be the delay , you will not receive a status update or explanation 
You have to keep waiting endlessly 
Cheers


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

NB said:


> 1. Other then healthcare related codes, I have not come across any offshore grant
> 2. No matter what be the delay , you will not receive a status update or explanation
> You have to keep waiting endlessly
> Cheers



Thanks @NB for your prompt responses, I really appreciate that.

1. So as of now offshore grants aren't happening for those not in healthcare codes, did they write it somewhere or this is the actual fact?

2. You are saying even if the mentioned processing timeline ends. you may not get any update or explanation, I don't think it's legal or moral, we have paid a lot of money and invested time, efforts and money to reach this stage and now we are kept waiting without clarification, this is so frustrating and I am sorry but I need to express my thoughts here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aziz21 said:


> Thanks @NB for your prompt responses, I really appreciate that.
> 
> 1. So as of now offshore grants aren't happening for those not in healthcare codes, did they write it somewhere or this is the actual fact?
> 
> 2. You are saying even if the mentioned processing timeline ends. you may not get any update or explanation, I don't think it's legal or moral, we have paid a lot of money and invested time, efforts and money to reach this stage and now we are kept waiting without clarification, this is so frustrating and I am sorry but I need to express my thoughts here.


1. This is based on what I read in newspapers and articles 
You can consult a Mara agent for more authentic and authoritative information 
2. You can rave and rant as much as you like and flaunt all your rights .
No one is stopping you from doing that 
Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

It’s over


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

emios88 said:


> It’s over


Haha! What do you mean it's over? Your case ?


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Is there any way to contact CO ? I got a mail last month on 14th Dec for redoing my PCC and medicals which has the name of the CO and position number ? 

I had provided all details by 24th Dec and yet to get any response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sydney4062 said:


> Is there any way to contact CO ? I got a mail last month on 14th Dec for redoing my PCC and medicals which has the name of the CO and position number ?
> 
> I had provided all details by 24th Dec and yet to get any response.


You cannot speak to the CO directly ever
You have to email only 
Even if you call up, you will have to speak to an agent who will pass on your discussion to the CO
Cheers


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

I have lodged my application for 190 visa on 3 Jan 2021. But today I found that there's a spelling error in my family name on pay slips..
Pls guide how to go about it.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Aziz21 said:


> Haha! What do you mean it's over? Your case ?


end of Australian dream


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

emios88 said:


> end of Australian dream


Poor guy, don't be a pessimistic person, learn how to chase and fight your goals.

Don't call it a dream as it's a mutual needs/benefits between the Australian government and the skilled workers, if you are granted the PR you are not gonna live in a golden mansion and eat without work or become rich and happy because this is not a paradise ya habibi. You have to work and serve the economy in one way or another and then gradually become part of their society and that's a mutual benefit for both of you.


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi, Im currently in Australia ina student visa and im hoping to leave the country asap for a medical reason. 
Since im leaving the country i have the qualifications and points around 80, 
would i be able to apply for 190 visa or 491 visa from offshore with the given points.. 

i have done naati, professional year, pte only 10, and im only 28 single, studied bach of IT and have everything except job exp and regional 5points.. 


my question is if i go out side of the country and apply for 190 with my current points for 190 in NT,SA, or any other state, would i get it??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lks007 said:


> Hi, Im currently in Australia ina student visa and im hoping to leave the country asap for a medical reason.
> Since im leaving the country i have the qualifications and points around 80,
> would i be able to apply for 190 visa or 491 visa from offshore with the given points..
> 
> ...


You may have a small chance in the state you studied
Cheers


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

NB said:


> You may have a small chance in the state you studied
> Cheers



why cant i apply for other states like, NT and SA 
there are many friends of mine who came straight to NT.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lks007 said:


> why cant i apply for other states like, NT and SA
> there are many friends of mine who came straight to NT.


You should apply to all states
I am telling you where I think you have some chance
after covid the world has changed
Cheers


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

inorder to do that, i need to leave the country and i need to cancel the current student visa which i have right now. 
thats a bit rough patch id say ahaha..
but you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

Kannu said:


> I have lodged my application for 190 visa on 3 Jan 2021. But today I found that there's a spelling error in my family name on pay slips..
> Pls guide how to go about it.


Pls if anyon could throw some light on it


----------



## Daddarren (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey guys,

Just a question, will providing my employment documents speed up the process? I didn't need to when I applied a year ago, and my current job is not in the critical sector.

I've waited a year now. Applied in Jan 2020 as a web developer (261212).


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi Friends.. I have received my Visa Grant today. I would like to thank @NB @fugitive_4u @locomomo @imjordanxd for your guidance throughout the process. Sorry If I have missed anyone, this community rocks \m/ 

Timelines:
Visa: 190(NSW)- Onshore
date submitted: 26-Oct-2020
Medical completed: 23- Dec-2020
Grant Date: 20-Jan-2021


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

NB said:


> You cannot speak to the CO directly ever
> You have to email only
> Even if you call up, you will have to speak to an agent who will pass on your discussion to the CO
> Cheers


Hello NB,

The s56 email explicitly states "As this email is an automated notification we are unable to receive replies. Do not respond to this email address", are you talking about pressing the button in ImmiAccount or some other email id? 
Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kannu said:


> Pls if anyon could throw some light on it


You will be fine if the spelling mistake is not a huge one to skew your last name and also you have other supporting documents around receipt of your salary and payment of taxes pertaining to this salary.

All the best..!


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

Thabks


fugitive_4u said:


> You will be fine if the spelling mistake is not a huge one to skew your last name and also you have other supporting documents around receipt of your salary and payment of taxes pertaining to this salary.
> 
> All the best..!


Thanks a lot


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

emios88 said:


> It’s over


This person drops this text every now and then in different threads. If it's over, then what are you waiting for? After credits? lol


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> You can use the update us link in the Immiaccount and inform the baby birth and request that the baby be added
> Then once you have the baby birth certificate and passport are ready you can update again and request for the hap id
> There is nothing you can do to expedite the process except sending weekly reminders to the co to add the baby to the application and generate the hap id after you have got the birth certificate and passport
> Cheers


Thanks a lot, NB.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

lks007 said:


> why cant i apply for other states like, NT and SA
> there are many friends of mine who came straight to NT.


Because you have to secure a job and stay there for a while. For NT, the criteria has become harder after 1st July last year. 

190 - live for 2 years, work for 2 years (nominated occupation), have a contract for at least another 12 months
491 - live for 1 year, work for 6 months (nominated occupation), have a contract for at least another 12 months


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi @NB and other respected members,

Few questions to ask please:

1. Is it true that the processing time of 190 visa mentioned at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190 
for onshore applications only?

2. Is that a true sentence that the skilled migration program will concentrate this program year on onshore applicants in PMSOL occupations?

3. If single applicant decided to get married during the process of 190 visa grant, how would the department know If i get married? also will it be a problem later in the future if I apply for a partner visa? like will they check the date of marriage and compare it with date of grant?


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

in order to apply for canberra matrix, do you need to be living the canberra or can offshore people apply for that too with australian points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aziz21 said:


> Hi @NB and other respected members,
> 
> Few questions to ask please:
> 
> ...


1. It’s is for both onshore and offshore but it has no sanctity
They can take as much time as they want and there is nothing you can do about it
2. That’s correct from what I see and read in articles and news
3. Most likely. Your PR can be cancelled also if they find out that you married before grant 
Cheers


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey @NB 

I applied in March 2020 onshore for an occupation not on the PMSOL list. 

In your opinion, would you estimate that I won't be granted PR until 2022?

I know you can't say for sure, I'm just trying to set my own expectations during this long journey.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Chelsea-sim said:


> Hey @NB
> 
> I applied in March 2020 onshore for an occupation not on the PMSOL list.
> 
> ...


I’m onshore from 2019 still haven’t heard anything from the department 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieaccountant123 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey guys, I'm have been a quiet observer on this forum but I joined to let everyone know the good news: I got my grant today!!! My timelines are as follows:

Occupation: Accountant 221111
Visa: 190 (VIC) Onshore (75 points including SS)
Invited: 12 Feb 2020
Submitted: 14 Feb 2020
Medicals: 12 Nov 2020
Grant Date: 21 Jan 2021


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

aussieaccountant123 said:


> Hey guys, I'm have been a quiet observer on this forum but I joined to let everyone know the good news: I got my grant today!!! My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Accountant 221111
> Visa: 190 (VIC) Onshore (75 points including SS)
> ...


Which state did you apply from and did you receive any co contact if yes when please let us know. Congrats


----------



## aussieaccountant123 (Jan 21, 2021)

33157515 said:


> Which state did you apply from and did you receive any co contact if yes when please let us know. Congrats


I have been working here in VIC for 2 years already. Only CO contact I received was for the medicals back in Nov.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

aussieaccountant123 said:


> Hey guys, I'm have been a quiet observer on this forum but I joined to let everyone know the good news: I got my grant today!!! My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Accountant 221111
> Visa: 190 (VIC) Onshore (75 points including SS)
> ...


That’s great new. I’m accountant waiting from dec 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieaccountant123 (Jan 21, 2021)

mirand said:


> That’s great new. I’m accountant waiting from dec 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your time will come.


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello everyone
I know there are so many of you who are on the same boat as me, waiting for the grant endlessly.
I am really trying my best just to live my life and not to think about when my visa will come. But I still feel extremely anxious about all this and just cannot stop thinking that my life is on hold because of this  
I wish at least this whole process was more transparent, rather than just waiting for a reply from one end without even knowing when that is going to happen.


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

aussieaccountant123 said:


> Hey guys, I'm have been a quiet observer on this forum but I joined to let everyone know the good news: I got my grant today!!! My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Accountant 221111
> Visa: 190 (VIC) Onshore (75 points including SS)
> ...


Congratulations!!!!! Hopefully will be my turn soon lol


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

I sent two emails to Skill.support in the past 10 days asking for a new HAP ID, my old health check expired two months ago. They just ignored me.


----------



## Grantwait190Tarun (Dec 18, 2020)

can we update our job details / change of job after lodging?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Grantwait190Tarun said:


> can we update our job details / change of job after lodging?


Yes, by uploading Form 1022.


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I am happy to inform you all that I have received my visa grant today after a wait of 16 months.

Occupation - Systems Analyst (NSW - Onshore)
Lodged - 16 September 2019
1st CO Contact - 5 March 2020 (Bank statements showing salary credited)
2nd CO Contact - 17 November 2020 (Re-do medical and PCC)
3rd CO Contact - 23 December 2020 (Re-do PCC including all aliases)
Grant - 22 January 2021

Thanks to those who have answered my questions regarding the process. Appreciate all your selfless help.

For those who are waiting for the grant, I know how frustrating it gets especially when the wait is over a year. Hang in there tight and you will receive your visa grant soon.

Regards,
Sajjan


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

sajjan7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I have received my visa grant today after a wait of 16 months.
> 
> ...


are you onshore? congratulations mate!


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

wallflower11 said:


> are you onshore? congratulations mate!


Thanks! Yes, I am onshore.


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi Guys, I applied for Accountant general 190 NSW Visa in May 2019, I have not got any correspondence from DHA till date. My Medicals have also been expired since a long time ago but they did not even sent me any correspondence even to redo the medicals. Should I be worried ?? I applied onshore but now I am stuck offshore.


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

sajjan7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I have received my visa grant today after a wait of 16 months.
> 
> ...


Big congratulations !!!!


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

aussieaccountant123 said:


> Hey guys, I'm have been a quiet observer on this forum but I joined to let everyone know the good news: I got my grant today!!! My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Accountant 221111
> Visa: 190 (VIC) Onshore (75 points including SS)
> ...


Big Congratulations !!! Hoping our turn will come soon...


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi @sajjan7 ,


In AFP, if we are having intials instead of second name, do we need to mention that in other names in AFP.






sajjan7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I have received my visa grant today after a wait of 16 months.
> 
> ...





sajjan7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I have received my visa grant today after a wait of 16 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Alive said:


> Hi Guys, I applied for Accountant general 190 NSW Visa in May 2019, I have not got any correspondence from DHA till date. My Medicals have also been expired since a long time ago but they did not even sent me any correspondence even to redo the medicals. Should I be worried ?? I applied onshore but now I am stuck offshore.


I’m from dec 2019. I also contacted them to give me a new hap id. But they just ignore my request. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mirand said:


> I’m from dec 2019. I also contacted them to give me a new hap id. But they just ignore my request.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You cannot demand a new Hapid 
The CO will give it when your application is ready for grant , if at all required
The CO can waive off the requirements of a fresh hapid if the existing one has expired during processing 
You have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

@NB,

Only in my degree certificates , am having only intial ( eg: S John), where all other documents having full name name as (John Smith). Do I need to mention it ( S John) in the other names in AFP? Or in any other documents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flowerdessert said:


> @NB,
> 
> Only in my degree certificates , am having only intial ( eg: S John), where all other documents having full name name as (John Smith). Do I need to mention it ( S John) in the other names in AFP? Or in any other documents?


Everywhere when asked if you have been known by any other name including AFP
Cheers


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

what are the states which are open for offshore 190?? at the moment? 
almost all of them ask for living in the state when the application is lodged? 
\


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lks007 said:


> what are the states which are open for offshore 190?? at the moment?
> almost all of them ask for living in the state when the application is lodged?
> \


Offshore applicants other then those in healthcare, should forget state sponsorship for a couple of years 
Cheers


----------



## AASK1001 (Aug 8, 2020)

lks007 said:


> what are the states which are open for offshore 190?? at the moment?
> almost all of them ask for living in the state when the application is lodged?
> \


Only NT mint program. Howerver, you should invest around 525k AUD into state government fund.


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

TalAus said:


> Big congratulations !!!!


Thanks, TalAus


----------



## sajjan7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Flowerdessert said:


> Hi @sajjan7 ,
> 
> 
> In AFP, if we are having intials instead of second name, do we need to mention that in other names in AFP.


Yes, you may want to mention it.


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

NB said:


> You cannot speak to the CO directly ever
> You have to email only
> Even if you call up, you will have to speak to an agent who will pass on your discussion to the CO
> Cheers


Thanks. Can you help with their email id please.


----------



## CeriMon (Dec 22, 2020)

Saw the the processing time has been updated to 10-12 months now. Is it worth contacting the dept if mine has gone over 13 months? Can't believe I am one the 10% remaining that didn't get processed. Feels like many more are waiting esp if we count offshore applicants.


----------



## adityadua24 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey guys! I have a question.


I got my first CO contact on 30 November 2020. I have provided the additional set of documents and my application has been in "Further Assessment" since then.

My medicals are going to expire soon, by 10th Feb I think.

Can the CO ask me to go for medical test again ? Can I already get it done in case they do ask for it so i dont have to wait after the request for medicals ?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

CeriMon said:


> Saw the the processing time has been updated to 10-12 months now. Is it worth contacting the dept if mine has gone over 13 months? Can't believe I am one the 10% remaining that didn't get processed. Feels like many more are waiting esp if we count offshore applicants.


That figure is only for reference as it can be more than that. If you look at the report from a FOI request last year, a bunch of us have waited for 12-18 months, and 18-24 months (both onshore and offshore). You can contact them if you want, but probably they'll just give a generic response.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

adityadua24 said:


> Hey guys! I have a question.
> 
> 
> I got my first CO contact on 30 November 2020. I have provided the additional set of documents and my application has been in "Further Assessment" since then.
> ...


You have to wait until they ask to do so. A new HAP ID will be generated, and you can only make a booking with it (not the current ID). They may waive it even though it expires for 1-2 months.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Flowerdessert said:


> Hi @sajjan7 ,
> 
> 
> In AFP, if we are having intials instead of second name, do we need to mention that in other names in AFP.


From my personal experience, yes!
My partner had her name on the marriage certificate as A B C X Y Z, and on her passport, as X Y Z.
ABC were being family names that we don't use occasionally, so we initially got the AFP for the name of X Y Z. 
New AFP was requested to include all the names including A B C. That request delayed my grant for almost one month and I'd suggest you get a new AFP to avoid the same.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

lks007 said:


> what are the states which are open for offshore 190?? at the moment?
> almost all of them ask for living in the state when the application is lodged?
> \


Sorry mate, nothing atm even if you are from healthcare field.


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey guys, how long is english test result valid for (I assume it is 2 years) and how about skills assessment? Do I need new ones if they were valid when the application was submitted but became expired as I am waiting for my application to be assessed? Thank you in advance


----------



## ravikumar88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Feeling frustrated and hopeless at the moment as I have waited close to 15.5 months not sure if this timeline is normal or abnormal. Please help and below are the timelines of the application.

*NSW 190 -261313
EOI Date*: 04 Jun 2019
*Invitation date*: 13 Sep 2019
*Location*: Onshore
*Application Submitted*: 7 October 2019 (Wife was 50 days pregnant and information was registered in wife health report)
*CO Contact 1* : 11 Feb 2020 ( Requesting Baby's birth certificate & Passport)
Child was born on 5th March 2020. Took 2 months to get passport for child. As there was complete lockdown all through the world. Replied with all documents on April 14th 2020

*CO Contact 2*: 08 May 2020 ( To fill forms for baby's health clearance in paper as baby is born in Australia)
Uploaded Medical certificate from doctor on 14 May 2020. Case moved to further assessment

*CO contact 3*: 24 Dec 2020 ( CO asking to retake AFP as the older one submitted expired)
Replied on Jan06 2021 with updated AFP for self and wife. No contact after that.

Any idea when I will get grant for my application. And my query is why did the third case officer ask AFP update when it expired in their queue. Will I get any more surprises from here on or will it be a grant for me?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

ravikumar88 said:


> Feeling frustrated and hopeless at the moment as I have waited close to 15.5 months not sure if this timeline is normal or abnormal. Please help and below are the timelines of the application.
> 
> *NSW 190 -261313
> EOI Date*: 04 Jun 2019
> ...


According to a FOI request report last year, there are many people waiting for 12-18 months and 18-24 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravikumar88 said:


> Feeling frustrated and hopeless at the moment as I have waited close to 15.5 months not sure if this timeline is normal or abnormal. Please help and below are the timelines of the application.
> 
> *NSW 190 -261313
> EOI Date*: 04 Jun 2019
> ...


Till you get the grant, be prepared for more questions 
It’s not over till it’s over
Cheers


----------



## msim87 (Apr 9, 2020)

ravikumar88 said:


> Feeling frustrated and hopeless at the moment as I have waited close to 15.5 months not sure if this timeline is normal or abnormal. Please help and below are the timelines of the application.
> 
> *NSW 190 -261313
> EOI Date*: 04 Jun 2019
> ...


At least you have CO contact, you are software engineer which is critical occupation. Should have a grant soon. Our case status is still at “Received” since we submitted our PR application in Nov 2019. My occupation is auditor, non-critical. Cannot see the end of the tunnel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

msim87 said:


> At least you have CO contact, you are software engineer which is critical occupation. Should have a grant soon. Our case status is still at “Received” since we submitted our PR application in Nov 2019. My occupation is auditor, non-critical. Cannot see the end of the tunnel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, many onshore Software engineers and Programmers got grant in just 2-3 months.


----------



## mohrad (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi All,

My submitted AFP has been expired and I did not receive any CO contact yet. Is it better to upload a new one?
Thanks


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

mohrad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My submitted AFP has been expired and I did not receive any CO contact yet. Is it better to upload a new one?
> Thanks


You can do it by yourself. No need to wait until they request, which may delay the process.


----------



## mohrad (Jun 11, 2020)

hawkeye10 said:


> You can do it by yourself. No need to wait until they request, which may delay the process.


Is the upload of new document could change your position in the waiting queue?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

mohrad said:


> Is the upload of new document could change your position in the waiting queue?


What? Don't think so. It's not about waiting queue. Basically if you upload before CO requests, it would save your/their time as they don't have to send you a letter requiring the updated docs. If it happens, they may come back to your application later. Obviously, you wanna make your application "ready-for-decision" so there won't be any delay in processing. And that's the main reason why people prefer a "direct grant".

The only thing you have to wait for their request is the expired Health assessment (if any) as a new HAP ID needs to be generated by them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohrad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My submitted AFP has been expired and I did not receive any CO contact yet. Is it better to upload a new one?
> Thanks


CO may not ask for renewed pcc or medicals
It depends on the co
If you want to be proactive, you can upload all the expired PCC
Cheers


----------



## CeriMon (Dec 22, 2020)

hawkeye10 said:


> That figure is only for reference as it can be more than that. If you look at the report from a FOI request last year, a bunch of us have waited for 12-18 months, and 18-24 months (both onshore and offshore). You can contact them if you want, but probably they'll just give a generic response.


Damn that's misleading. Been getting my hopes up but I guess I'd be better off if I don't get my hopes up.. If it comes out, it comes out...


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

ravikumar88 said:


> Feeling frustrated and hopeless at the moment as I have waited close to 15.5 months not sure if this timeline is normal or abnormal. Please help and below are the timelines of the application.
> 
> *NSW 190 -261313
> EOI Date*: 04 Jun 2019
> ...


I have been waiting for 31 months. Being patience is the only way . Dont lose hope .


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

AUVic190 said:


> I have been waiting for 31 months. Being patience is the only way . Dont lose hope .


May i know your occupation please 
When was last CO contact 
Try to contact with Local MP that might help you


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

likiangel said:


> Hey guys, how long is english test result valid for (I assume it is 2 years) and how about skills assessment? Do I need new ones if they were valid when the application was submitted but became expired as I am waiting for my application to be assessed? Thank you in advance


Your English and Skills assessment need not be done again, if they were valid at the time of invite. Only items that needs a latest ones are Medicals and Police Check Certificate (if CO decides if you need a new one that is).


----------



## Mayank5392 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hey Guys,
I would like to know when NSW will recommence sending the pre-invites for 2021.

Regards,
Mayank


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

Mayank5392 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I would like to know when NSW will recommence sending the pre-invites for 2021.
> 
> Regards,
> Mayank


Question to be rephrased to... I would like to know, _if at all_, NSW will recommence sending the pre-invites for 2021.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Question to be rephrased to... I would like to know, _if at all_, NSW will recommence sending the pre-invites for 2021.


They may send overseas invites to healthcare related codes and other codes only to onshore applicants
Cheers


----------



## Ramesh Singh (Dec 21, 2020)

NB said:


> They may send overseas invites to healthcare related codes and other codes only to onshore applicants
> Cheers


Is that a never-seen-before stroke of optimism from NB!?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramesh Singh said:


> Is that a never-seen-before stroke of optimism from NB!?


It’s not a question of optimism 
NSW will not let the quota lapse for the year
They will issue invites and who else other then the above 2 categories 
Cheers


----------



## Ramesh Singh (Dec 21, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s not a question of optimism
> NSW will not let the quota lapse for the year
> They will issue invites and who else other then the above 2 categories
> Cheers


You really think so? Considering there are > 2900 grants pending for NSW 190 with > 350 already being granted this year? My worries are two, NSW technically doesn't need to invite anyone this year to meet its 3550 quota. Any invitees this year will essentially be tallied in 2021-2022 quota considering grants usually take > 6 months to come and we are already in Feb 2021. Not too sure about 2021-2022 quota considering 191 comes in 2022 which will steal places from the current 190 program. Lastly, I'm worried about states realising they've been overzealous about IT and IT suffering the same fate as accountants. If Australian Government foresakes the university industry (which it seems it already has by not giving travel exemptions to students), Australian migration if any, may be reduced to GTI and ENS. Would love to know your thoughts.

PS: I'm a current, onshore, 485 holding 85+5 pointer in 261312.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Ramesh Singh said:


> You really think so? Considering there are > 2900 grants pending for NSW 190 with > 350 already being granted this year? My worries are two, NSW technically doesn't need to invite anyone this year to meet its 3550 quota. Any invitees this year will essentially be tallied in 2021-2022 quota considering grants usually take > 6 months to come and we are already in Feb 2021. Not too sure about 2021-2022 quota considering 191 comes in 2022 which will steal places from the current 190 program. Lastly, I'm worried about states realising they've been overzealous about IT and IT suffering the same fate as accountants. If Australian Government foresakes the university industry (which it seems it already has by not giving travel exemptions to students), Australian migration if any, may be reduced to GTI and ENS. Would love to know your thoughts.
> 
> PS: I'm a current, onshore, 485 holding 85+5 pointer in 261312.


191 will start near the end of 2022, so it should be about the quota for 2022-2023.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> 191 will start near the end of 2022, so it should be about the quota for 2022-2023.


It will not


----------



## kentententen (Dec 24, 2020)

hawkeye10 said:


> 191 will start near the end of 2022, so it should be about the quota for 2022-2023.


Quotas are based on invitations and not grant dates.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

kentententen said:


> Quotas are based on invitations and not grant dates.


it's about visa grants, 191 is the PR pathway for those holding 491. 191 has nothing to do with invitations. 2 different things: invitation allocation and visa grant quota.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> it's about visa grants, 191 is the PR pathway for those holding 491. 191 has nothing to do with invitations. 2 different things: invitation allocation and visa grant quota.


It will not open


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

hawkeye10 said:


> 191 will start near the end of 2022, so it should be about the quota for 2022-2023.


191 will not be subjected to quota or cap, just like 489 -> 887. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramesh Singh (Dec 21, 2020)

kentententen said:


> Quotas are based on invitations and not grant dates.


I can confirm this is not true. Quotas are for grants dates and not invites. This the the reason why grant dates are so erratic, sometimes they meet the quota early and they need to delay grants for future allocation.


----------



## Ramesh Singh (Dec 21, 2020)

czxbnb said:


> 191 will not be subjected to quota or cap, just like 489 -> 887.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you might be right, I guess that's why 491 comes in migration planning levels. Hadn't thought about this. Thanks.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

emios88 said:


> It will not open


Open what??


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Ramesh Singh said:


> I can confirm this is not true. Quotas are for grants dates and not invites. This the the reason why grant dates are so erratic, sometimes they meet the quota early and they need to delay grants for future allocation.


Exactly. States keep inviting but the delay in processing visa applications from DHA creates a mess. The number of 190 on hand is huge atm and not to mention that they prefer to grant visa for people in critical roles so waiting time keeps increasing.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

There are 800 accountant on hand. I don’t understand if no grants are given to accountant now. What’s the point to issue invites?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravikumar88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Any heads up on this year quota of 160K met? We have moved into February if they are close to the quota then it will be a long wait till July right ?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

ravikumar88 said:


> Any heads up on this year quota of 160K met? We have moved into February if they are close to the quota then it will be a long wait till July right ?


160K is across all visas. Not just 190. 190's allocation is more like 10K max.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> 160K is across all visas. Not just 190. 190's allocation is more like 10K max.


I reckon 11,200 this FY.


----------



## Ceejay_147 (Nov 19, 2020)

I have a question guys. based on the “Update us for change in circumstance” with visa application. I recently received some information regarding my health. Do I need to inform immigration department? I have applied using an agent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ceejay_147 said:


> I have a question guys. based on the “Update us for change in circumstance” with visa application. I recently received some information regarding my health. Do I need to inform immigration department? I have applied using an agent.


As you are already using an agent who i presume is Mara registered , let him take a decision 
Don’t depend on views of members including me
Cheers


----------



## Ceejay_147 (Nov 19, 2020)

NB said:


> As you are already using an agent who i presume is Mara registered , let him take a decision
> Don’t depend on views of members including me
> Cheers



Thanks👍🏿


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

In my PR grant, it’s mentioned “must not arrive after” and a date 

Does it mean it’s not a life time visa and I need to renew it again? If yes, what’s the procedure?

Sorry if this has been answered already and pardon my ignorance.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> In my PR grant, it’s mentioned “must not arrive after” and a date
> 
> Does it mean it’s not a life time visa and I need to renew it again? If yes, what’s the procedure?
> 
> ...


The PR is valid for life
It’s the travel rights which expire after 5 years from the date of issue
If you don’t want to travel out of Australia, you can live happily without doing anything 
If you wish to travel out if Australia and return, after your travel rights expire , you will have to apply and get a resident return visa 155/157
Cheers


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Kuta said:


> In my PR grant, it’s mentioned “must not arrive after” and a date
> 
> Does it mean it’s not a life time visa and I need to renew it again? If yes, what’s the procedure?
> 
> ...


PR is permanent but you must activate it (arrive in Australia) before the “must not arrive after” date. If you have been in Australia since getting PR, you need to renew your travel rights


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> The PR is valid for life
> It’s the travel rights which expire after 5 years from the date of issue
> If you don’t want to travel out of Australia, you can live happily without doing anything
> If you wish to travel out if Australia and return, after your travel rights expire , you will have to apply and get a resident return visa 155/157
> Cheers


Thanks NB. It helps.

Let’s say if my PR visa expires on 01 Jan 2022. If I continue to stay in Australia, no need to renew it even after the travel date expires - I.e., 01 Jan 2022

Just in case if I go to Armenia for vacation after 01 Jan 2022 and return, I need 155/157. Am I right?

By any chance, do u know this RRV is again a complex process (ACS, PTE, etc.) like what we did for PR? And any idea of how long will it take to approve?

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> PR is permanent but you must activate it (arrive in Australia) before the “must not arrive after” date. If you have been in Australia since getting PR, you need to renew your travel rights


Thanks Jordan! 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Thanks NB. It helps.
> 
> Let’s say if my PR visa expires on 01 Jan 2022. If I continue to stay in Australia, no need to renew it even after the travel date expires - I.e., 01 Jan 2022
> 
> ...


Thats correct
RRV Is a very simple online process applied through Immiaccount as long as you have lived 2 years in Australia in the previous 5 years when you apply
It becomes harder and harder the shorter you have lived
Cheers


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm still waiting for my 190 visa in Tasmania since 1/2019 til now  over 2 years already, the last requested from immi on august 2020 about my health check and police check have been exp and I already redo it and uploaded on oct 2020.
I have sent GFU but look like not really work. is anyone receive 190 visa grant this month? Cheers - almost my friends already got citizen but im still on the way of waiting... 😭


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> Thats correct
> RRV Is a very simple online process applied through Immiaccount as long as you have lived 2 years in Australia in the previous 5 years when you apply
> It becomes harder and harder the shorter you have lived
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Good day!

Cheers


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

thib said:


> I'm still waiting for my 190 visa in Tasmania since 1/2019 til now  over 2 years already, the last requested from immi on august 2020 about my health check and police check have been exp and I already redo it and uploaded on oct 2020.
> I have sent GFU but look like not really work. is anyone receive 190 visa grant this month? Cheers - almost my friends already got citizen but im still on the way of waiting... 😭


Heard that you may lodge a complaint if processing time is over the expected one.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

hawkeye10 said:


> Heard that you may lodge a complaint if processing time is over the expected one.


No use of those complains. It's a waste of time. They will either give you the standard reply or wonteven bother to reply at all.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi, our 190 visa application is under processing. Recently we are blessed with our child. I am in the process of collecting the Birth Certificate and thereafter the baby passport. I haven't yet notified the department about this change ( I have informed them earlier about the pregnancy through form 1022). 

My queries are:
1) Shall I wait until I collect the Birth Certificate and Passport and update the department?
2) Shall I inform them about the change right now without these documents? If yes, how can I do that? I am aware that for any change in circumstances I can use form 1022 to notify the dept. What all details do I need to specify?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> Hi, our 190 visa application is under processing. Recently we are blessed with our child. I am in the process of collecting the Birth Certificate and thereafter the baby passport. I haven't yet notified the department about this change ( I have informed them earlier about the pregnancy through form 1022).
> 
> My queries are:
> 1) Shall I wait until I collect the Birth Certificate and Passport and update the department?
> 2) Shall I inform them about the change right now without these documents? If yes, how can I do that? I am aware that for any change in circumstances I can use form 1022 to notify the dept. What all details do I need to specify?


If you have not completed your wife medicals, then you can wait 
Else you should inform immediately because if the grant is made without the baby, you will be in a lot of trouble and costs to get the baby visa 
Use the update us link in Immiaccount to update the baby birth details 
Cheers


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi All, 

Wanted to share a good news which might be a ray of hope for those who are waiting for grant. I got NSW 190 grant on 06 Feb 2021.

Points breakdown:
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Single: 10
Education: 15
Australian Study: 5
Overseas Exp: 5
Australian Exp: 5
Total points: 90

Occupation Code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI updated with 90+5 points : 23.04.20
Date of NSW Nomination invite : 10.06.20
NSW Nominated: 17.06.20
Visa lodged: 29.07.20
Medical: 30.07.20
CO Contact : No
Date of Grant: 06.02.21 

Thanks,


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

danishabdulaziz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share a good news which might be a ray of hope for those who are waiting for grant. I got NSW 190 grant on 06 Feb 2021.
> 
> ...


You should have been granted way earlier as your occupation is in the PMSOL. I know many IT and engineering guys got their grants in just 2-3 months. You offshore?


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

hawkeye10 said:


> You should have been granted way earlier as your occupation is in the PMSOL. I know many IT and engineering guys got their grants in just 2-3 months. You offshore?


 onshore mate


----------



## AD95 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi all,
I'm Final year student in CDU Darwin and studying Master in Civil last semester and expecting finish in June 2021.
Now reading and researching a lot on NT website I'm still in confusion about where to start my PR file process.
As an NT resident since last 2 year, I'm eligible for 190?
what is the current requirement for 190 in NT and what is the condition after 190 visas granted?
should I have to compulsory to stay for 3 years in NT or I can move anywhere after 190 visa grant?
Which is the best state for a civil graduate to apply PR?
thanks.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

danishabdulaziz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share a good news which might be a ray of hope for those who are waiting for grant. I got NSW 190 grant on 06 Feb 2021.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Same point breakdown, same state, same pre-invite and final invite date, lodged on 19.06.2020 still waiting, 261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

AD95 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm Final year student in CDU Darwin and studying Master in Civil last semester and expecting finish in June 2021.
> Now reading and researching a lot on NT website I'm still in confusion about where to start my PR file process.
> As an NT resident since last 2 year, I'm eligible for 190?
> ...


The best state for you is NT.
You are eligible for 190 if you still not applied 485 before. You need to show to the state government officer that you are trying to find a job here (but job offer is not compulsory). Otherwise, you may only get 491.
You have to live in NT for 3 years after the visa grant unless you are able to get a release letter from the state government. So you should expect that you will continue live in NT for the next 4-5 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> If you have not completed your wife medicals, then you can wait
> Else you should inform immediately because if the grant is made without the baby, you will be in a lot of trouble and costs to get the baby visa
> Use the update us link in Immiaccount to update the baby birth details
> Cheers


Thanks, NB. Wife medical is yet to be done. I am planning to complete the wife's medical after gathering the baby's birth certificate and passport. Once those are done I will upload the baby's BC, passport and inform them about the baby. Post that I will update the Information Provided link. I hope this should be fine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> Thanks, NB. Wife medical is yet to be done. I am planning to complete the wife's medical after gathering the baby's birth certificate and passport. Once those are done I will upload the baby's BC, passport and inform them about the baby. Post that I will update the Information Provided link. I hope this should be fine.


As you wish
I would have updated the baby birth details right away
Cheers


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

czxbnb said:


> Congratulations! Same point breakdown, same state, same pre-invite and final invite date, lodged on 19.06.2020 still waiting, 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you should receive soon


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 

I am stuck offshore since MAR 2020 and i am waiting for my 190 grant its been more than 20 months of wait. At the time I applied I was onshore as now I am stuck offshore, should I change my address in immi account as well from Aussie address to Indian address ?


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> As you wish
> I would have updated the baby birth details right away
> Cheers


Thanks, NB. Followed your advice and updated the birth of the baby through the change of notifications in the Immi Account (Provided the baby name and DOB). Are they going to add the baby in our application based on this data or it will be done once I upload the Birth Certificate and Passport? Also, is this update in Immi Account sufficient or shall I email them as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> Thanks, NB. Followed your advice and updated the birth of the baby through the change of notifications in the Immi Account (Provided the baby name and DOB). Are they going to add the baby in our application based on this data or it will be done once I upload the Birth Certificate and Passport? Also, is this update in Immi Account sufficient or shall I email them as well?


Very low chance of getting the baby added till you upload the birth certificate and passport 
No email required
Cheers


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi NB,

I got NJL in 2019, Afterwards they physically visited my employers office for verification in feb 2020. It went good.

Please see my timeline and give ur opinion abt my delayed case. I am Offshore.

What do u think abt my grant.?

Thanks in Advacne..!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chiraggodhani said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got NJL in 2019, Afterwards they physically visited my employers office for verification in feb 2020. It went good.
> 
> ...


No offshore applicants are getting grants except those in healthcare or related codes
You will have to wait no matter how long it has been 
Cheers


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

NB said:


> No offshore applicants are getting grants except those in healthcare or related codes
> You will have to wait no matter how long it has been
> Cheers


NB,

Whats longest time taken to DHA for grant that u recall for Visa 190?


----------



## ravikumar88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Got my grant yesterday. 490 days after filing. relieved a lot. Below are my timelines
NSW 190 
Jobcode:261313
EOI Date: 04 Jun 2019
Invitation date: 13 Sep 2019
Location: Onshore
Application Submitted: 7 October 2019 (Wife was 50 days pregnant and information was registered in wife health report)
CO Contact 1 : 11 Feb 2020 ( Requesting Baby's birth certificate & Passport)
Child was born on 5th March 2020. Took 2 months to get passport for child. As there was complete lockdown all through the world. Replied with all documents on April 14th 2020

CO Contact 2: 08 May 2020 ( To fill forms for baby's health clearance in paper as baby is born in Australia)
Uploaded Medical certificate from doctor on 14 May 2020. Case moved to further assessment

CO contact 3: 24 Dec 2020 ( CO asking to retake AFP as the older one submitted expired)
Submitted AFP for Self and wife on 6th Jan 2021)

Grant : Feb 08 2021


----------



## kentententen (Dec 24, 2020)

Got my grant today. 
occupation: RMO
Visa: 190 qld
Eoi lodged 29/9/20
Eoi invited 22/12/20
Lodged 5/1/21
Granted 9/2/21


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I am stuck offshore since MAR 2020 and i am waiting for my 190 grant and its been more than 20 months of wait. At the time I applied I was onshore but since march 2020 I am stuck offshore, should I change my address in immi account from Aussie address to Indian address ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alive said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am stuck offshore since MAR 2020 and i am waiting for my 190 grant and its been more than 20 months of wait. At the time I applied I was onshore but since march 2020 I am stuck offshore, should I change my address in immi account from Aussie address to Indian address ?


Of course
Do it asap
Cheers


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

NB said:


> Of course
> Do it asap
> Cheers


Done, Thanks NB. 

I have started working here in the same field as per my 190 visa. Should i update the immi system with my new employment details as well ? I don't want to tell my current employer about it though and it will be very hard for me to gather all the related documents from this role. 

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alive said:


> Done, Thanks NB.
> 
> I have started working here in the same field as per my 190 visa. Should i update the immi system with my new employment details as well ? I don't want to tell my current employer about it though and it will be very hard for me to gather all the related documents from this role.
> 
> Regards,


You have to update the details of yiur new employment in the Immiaccount 
The present employment which I presume is after you got the invite will not be verified
Only those employments prior to the date of invite will be verified
Cheers


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

i 


danishabdulaziz said:


> you should receive soon


I am waiting for grant since Nov 2019 .. onshore - NSW 190 261313... 

Dec 2020 -- They asked for re medicals and since then it says "Further Assessment".

My friends applied in Sept 2020 and have got the grant also.. This add to my frustation.


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

sydney4062 said:


> i
> 
> I am waiting for grant since Nov 2019 .. onshore - NSW 190 261313...
> 
> ...


Same here im waiting for grant since Dec2019 - WA233311 , few ppl who applied around the same time are waiting as well. look like 2019 applicants got delayed somehow


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

NB said:


> You have to update the details of yiur new employment in the Immiaccount
> The present employment which I presume is after you got the invite will not be verified
> Only those employments prior to the date of invite will be verified
> Cheers


Thanks NB, Should I just fill in the form for change in circumstances to update them about my new employment ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alive said:


> Thanks NB, Should I just fill in the form for change in circumstances to update them about my new employment ?


That’s correct 
Cheers


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Nil


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

sydney4062 said:


> I am waiting for grant since Nov 2019 .. onshore - NSW 190 261313...
> 
> Dec 2020 -- They asked for re medicals and since then it says "Further Assessment".
> 
> My friends applied in Sept 2020 and have got the grant also.. This add to my frustation.


Same here.. I can see people lodged in Oct'2020 receiving grant and people who responded to CO with medicals after me getting their grants. 
In my case, CO contacted for medicals and AFP in Nov and responded in Dec.

We will get it soon !

Few lucky people got their invites(190 nsw 261312) with around 80+5 to 85+5 point between Jun -July 2020 and received grants already. We struggled with 90+5 in 2019 and still waiting for grant


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> Same here.. I can see people lodged in Oct'2020 receiving grant and people who responded to CO with medicals after me getting their grants.
> In my case, CO contacted for medicals and AFP in Nov and responded in Dec.
> 
> We will get it soon !
> ...


yea as that's the only thing left is to keep "hoping"


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

AD95 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm Final year student in CDU Darwin and studying Master in Civil last semester and expecting finish in June 2021.
> Now reading and researching a lot on NT website I'm still in confusion about where to start my PR file process.
> As an NT resident since last 2 year, I'm eligible for 190?
> ...


So why did you move to Darwin to study? I mean, obviously, people coming here to get PR so they should have already gotten an idea about the PR process and other things. All of your questions have already been answered on the NT website. Read it again.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

sydney4062 said:


> yea as that's the only thing left is to keep "hoping"


Finally, received the visa grant today.


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

Dear NB and all supportive team members, 

I have a query regarding my personal situation. I am currently based offshore (in UK) and have lodged my 190 visa application in December 2019 (14 months ago). I am still waiting for my grant as many of us. I work for a MNC in UK and they are offering me a position in Australia. Unfortunately my visa grant has not come yet and I am requesting for 186 Direct Entry Stream application to my employer I would like to ask you 2 things:


Can the employer apply for 186 Direct Entry visa as I have already lodged 190 visa application.
While the DHA is making decision on 186 visa application, can it make any negative impact on the outcome as they would know that I have already applied for 190 application since Dec 2019.
In case I get a positive outcome for 186 and relocate to Australia, can I later swap to 190 once I get it.

Thank you in advance and looking forward to hear from you as it will allow me to take the discussion further with my employer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TalAus said:


> Dear NB and all supportive team members,
> 
> I have a query regarding my personal situation. I am currently based offshore (in UK) and have lodged my 190 visa application in December 2019 (14 months ago). I am still waiting for my grant as many of us. I work for a MNC in UK and they are offering me a position in Australia. Unfortunately my visa grant has not come yet and I am requesting for 186 Direct Entry Stream application to my employer I would like to ask you 2 things:
> 
> ...


1. Yes he can
2. No
3. You don’t withdraw the 190 application even after you get the 186
So as and when it is issued, it will overwrite the 186

you just have to make sure that both applications are made for the same Anzsco code to avoid complications 
Cheers


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

gopiit04 said:


> Finally, received the visa grant today.


Congratulations! What's your occupation? And when did you submit?


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> Finally, received the visa grant today.


Congratulations..

who was your case officer who had raised query for re doing AFP and medicals ? As i assume whoever raised the query will be in their queue to take that forward..

Positive that I should also get soon if you have got.. this is never ending 

Also what was the status of your application after you submitted your medicals / uploaded AFP in the portal ?


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Yes he can
> 2. No
> 3. You don’t withdraw the 190 application even after you get the 186
> So as and when it is issued, it will overwrite the 186
> ...


Thanks a lot NB for quick reply. Much appreciated !!!


----------



## pdareal (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello friends,

Is there any chance for 190 grant without work experience? I have 90 points applied for 189 and 190 with 90 points.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pdareal said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Is there any chance for 190 grant without work experience? I have 90 points applied for 189 and 190 with 90 points.
> 
> Thanks


Have you got the invite and waiting for grant or you are waiting for invite ?
Are you onshore or offshore?
Give your Anzsco code 
Cheers


----------



## jetpackcowboi (Oct 7, 2020)

Just posting my 190 progress here for others' reference:

Developer Programmer (261312) | 90+5 Points
4+ Onshore experience
Pre invite : Sept 2020
Invite confirmed: Oct 2020
190 Application submitted: Oct 2020
Medicals Done : Nov 2021

No CO contact yet, application is at "Received" status (is it meant to change to something like "Processing" as it progresses?). I know someone from facebook who got the grant a few days ago, same occupation and same date of invite with just 80+5 points (good on him! ) so not sure what exactly the criteria is here hehe


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jetpackcowboi said:


> Just posting my 190 progress here for others' reference:
> 
> Developer Programmer (261312) | 90+5 Points
> 4+ Onshore experience
> ...


It will change only if the CO requires some documents and you upload it or you get the grant
Otherwise it will remain as recieved 
Cheers


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Chelsea-sim said:


> Congratulations! What's your occupation? And when did you submit?


Everything in my signature already,

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: 90+5(NSW)= Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10) + Aus Exp(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
NSW ITA : 29-Nov-2019 Approval: 12-Dec-2019
190 Lodged : 14 Dec 2019; CO contact : 25 Nov 2020 - redo AFP and medicals; Responded to CO: 16 Dec 2020
Grant 11th Feb


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

sydney4062 said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> who was your case officer who had raised query for re doing AFP and medicals ? As i assume whoever raised the query will be in their queue to take that forward..
> 
> ...


1. Redo medicals and AFP requested by CO named Amanda.. I heard different names from my friends.
2. Further assessment


----------



## Balavignesh_93 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi Folks,

congrats to people who received the grant, 

May I know what's the situation for ICT Business Analysts with 90pints in Sydney NSW, how long one can expect to receive an invite would like to hear from experienced ones?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Balavignesh_93 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> congrats to people who received the grant,
> 
> ...


You can have 120 points and yet not be invited whereas someone with just 65 points may get an invite
No one can predict state sponsorship irrespective of your points or Anzsco code
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you
Cheers


----------



## Reji Philip (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi Friends, have a doubt regarding filling in the skill select. 

My partner received an unsuccessful result for the skills assessment. In this case, while entering the info in Skill select - Progress page 5 - should I enter yes for "Does the client's partner have a nominated occupation?" or should i put it as No since it came out as an unsuccessful assessment?
Please advice. Thanks All


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Reji Philip said:


> Hi Friends, have a doubt regarding filling in the skill select.
> 
> My partner received an unsuccessful result for the skills assessment. In this case, while entering the info in Skill select - Progress page 5 - should I enter yes for "Does the client's partner have a nominated occupation?" or should i put it as No since it came out as an unsuccessful assessment?
> Please advice. Thanks All


As he was unsuccessful, you have to write NO
You can still claim points for English if he has a competent score
Cheers


----------



## Reji Philip (Nov 10, 2020)

NB said:


> As he was unsuccessful, you have to write NO
> You can still claim points for English if he has a competent score
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Yesterday Canadian gov gives all candidates invites to boost immigration level. The number of candidate is more than 26k in one round! I hope Australian department can work hard to ensure at least invited candidate can get the final grants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdareal (Feb 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Have you got the invite and waiting for grant or you are waiting for invite ?
> Are you onshore or offshore?
> Give your Anzsco code
> Cheers


Hello,

No I have not been invited. 

I am onshore and my ANZSCO code *263111* . Do I have any chance with no work experience at 90 points?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pdareal said:


> Hello,
> 
> No I have not been invited.
> 
> ...


Very low to nil chances
But miracles do happen
Cheers


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Has anyone gotten a CO Contact from "Lad*n" from South Australia? I received on in November from her/him haven't heard anything since then. I lodged on the 2nd of March 2020 as an Engineering Technologist.


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Anyone who had contact from CO Trisha for NSW 190 visa grant. waiting for her response back since Dec 2020 ?


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi everyone! What are the factors affecting grant time? Does it depend on state?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marsickk said:


> Hi everyone! What are the factors affecting grant time? Does it depend on state?


There is a lot of pick and choose 
It can be on Anzsco code, location, state, employer etc
It’s a cocktail 
Cheers


----------



## kimishah84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi everyone, i have filed EOI at 95 points for 190. My question is my employer had denied to sponsor PR but ready to help any other way like giving reference or sending email to DHA, is it possible or is there any other way that someone has tried recently? Please pour your valuable suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

kimishah84 said:


> Hi everyone, i have filed EOI at 95 points for 190. My question is my employer had denied to sponsor PR but ready to help any other way like giving reference or sending email to DHA, is it possible or is there any other way that someone has tried recently? Please pour your valuable suggestions. Thank you.


Your employer cannot help you with getting an Invite on your 190 EOI. You will just have to wait.


----------



## kimishah84 (Sep 28, 2020)

negi said:


> Your employer cannot help you with getting an Invite on your 190 EOI. You will just have to wait.


Thank you for prompt reply. Yeah trying to get lots of patience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kimishah84 said:


> Hi everyone, i have filed EOI at 95 points for 190. My question is my employer had denied to sponsor PR but ready to help any other way like giving reference or sending email to DHA, is it possible or is there any other way that someone has tried recently? Please pour your valuable suggestions. Thank you.


Ask your employer to write to the state sponsorship department recommending you for state sponsorship 
No harm in trying
Under 190, DHA doesn’t come into picture before you are sponsored 
Cheers


----------



## kimishah84 (Sep 28, 2020)

NB said:


> Ask your employer to write to the state sponsorship department recommending you for state sponsorship
> No harm in trying
> Under 190, DHA doesn’t come into picture before you are sponsored
> Cheers


Hi NB, thank you so much for your positive reply. Don't mind asking one more question, is there any particular email-id or so for recommending the same?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kimishah84 said:


> Hi NB, thank you so much for your positive reply. Don't mind asking one more question, is there any particular email-id or so for recommending the same?


Check the website of the state you are in dealing with sponsorship 
Cheers


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

How long it generally takes to add a newborn baby to the 190 application after submitting the birth certificate and passport? I can understand we can't predict a timeline in the current situation. However, would like to hear if anyone has experienced this recently or has any knowledge about it.


----------



## Ikk (Dec 27, 2020)

when the CO appointed for your case then your baby will get add into 190 application and you will be asked for the baby medical if your baby born in Australia can done her medical form your local GP


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Ikk said:


> when the CO appointed for your case then your baby will get add into 190 application and you will be asked for the baby medical if your baby born in Australia can done her medical form your local GP


Thanks, Ikk.
I have applied in May 2019 and received two CO contacts. The last one in November 2020. So, we can assume there is a CO assigned. My baby born outside of Australia. What health check will be applied for him?


----------



## Ikk (Dec 27, 2020)

musibs said:


> Thanks, Ikk.
> I have applied in May 2019 and received two CO contacts. The last one in November 2020. So, we can assume there is a CO assigned. My baby born outside of Australia. What health check will be applied for him?





musibs said:


> Thanks, Ikk.
> I have applied in May 2019 and received two CO contacts. The last one in November 2020. So, we can assume there is a CO assigned. My baby born outside of Australia. What health check will be applied for him?


just medical examination but you have to wait until your baby get add into 190 application


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> Hi everyone! What are the factors affecting grant time? Does it depend on state?


Nope. Once invited it's all in the hands of immigration department and CO.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

musibs said:


> Thanks, Ikk.
> I have applied in May 2019 and received two CO contacts. The last one in November 2020. So, we can assume there is a CO assigned. My baby born outside of Australia. What health check will be applied for him?


I applied on the same time as well. Whats your occupation as I am also waiting but I haven't got any CO contact or response yet.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> I applied on the same time as well. Whats your occupation as I am also waiting but I haven't got any CO contact or response yet.


Mine is 261312, Developer Programmer.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

The 190 processing time is now 6 month  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

mirand said:


> The 190 processing time is now 6 month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the processing time is calculated based on the granted visa.. Those who received visa grant must be prioritised hence shorter processing time. I just reached 12 months of waiting


----------



## jetpackcowboi (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey guys,

Got my grant today, how exciting! 

Developer Programmer (261312) | 90+5 Points
4+ Onshore experience
Pre invite : Sept 2020
Invite confirmed: Oct 2020
190 Application submitted: Oct 2020
Medicals Done : Nov 2020
Visa Grant: 18th Feb 2021

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

rgbko0807 said:


> I think the processing time is calculated based on the granted visa.. Those who received visa grant must be prioritised hence shorter processing time. I just reached 12 months of waiting


I am 15 month almost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

under which occupation you have submitted and when u submitted ?.. i submitted mine under 261313 in Dec 2019 .. CO Contacted for redoing medicals / pcc in dec 2020 and submitted in same month... since then awaiting 




mirand said:


> I am 15 month almost
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

sydney4062 said:


> under which occupation you have submitted and when u submitted ?.. i submitted mine under 261313 in Dec 2019 .. CO Contacted for redoing medicals / pcc in dec 2020 and submitted in same month... since then awaiting


Accountant. I haven’t received any updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetpackcowboi (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey guys just a quick question, according to the below link, I don't see anywhere that states that I must be living/working in the state that nominated me. Has things changed? I dont see any corresponding requirement in the grant letter either.



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#When


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jetpackcowboi said:


> Hey guys just a quick question, according to the below link, I don't see anywhere that states that I must be living/working in the state that nominated me. Has things changed? I dont see any corresponding requirement in the grant letter either.
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#When


When you applied for sponsorship you gave a written undertaking to the state that you will live and work in the state for 2 years 
Have you conveniently forgotten that undertaking?
Cheers


----------



## jetpackcowboi (Oct 7, 2020)

Nah bro I'm settled here in Sydney nice and good  just asking out of curiosity cuz I've heard the covid19 situation has changed some rules around.


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Just wondering if all the applications are processed by one single department or seperately depending on which state you are in? There has been quite a few grants for NSW but nothing much for VIC?


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Does anyone know what would happen if an applicant gets pregnant while waiting for a grant (on bridging visa)


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

likiangel said:


> Does anyone know what would happen if an applicant gets pregnant while waiting for a grant (on bridging visa)


You will have to inform DHA via FORM 1022.


----------



## inshafizz (Feb 19, 2021)

@NB I lodged my 190 (Accountant) visa (sponsored from WA) on November 2020, as of now I haven't heard anything from CO. How long do you reckon they roughly take to process offshore application. Well I was section 48 barred, hence had to leave WA to lodge my 190. All the supporting documents has been submitted (AFP, Medical (myself, wife and infant). I was advised through my agent it would roughly take 15-18 months for visa grant. Any helpful advise are much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inshafizz said:


> @NB I lodged my 190 (Accountant) visa (sponsored from WA) on November 2020, as of now I haven't heard anything from CO. How long do you reckon they roughly take to process offshore application. Well I was section 48 barred, hence had to leave WA to lodge my 190. All the supporting documents has been submitted (AFP, Medical (myself, wife and infant). I was advised through my agent it would roughly take 15-18 months for visa grant. Any helpful advise are much appreciated. Thanks


No one can predict a grant
More so for offshore applicants 
You just have to wait patiently 
There is nothing you can do about it 
Cheers


----------



## Act 190 (Feb 20, 2021)

Dear NB, what is the method of updating passport details in Immi account in case my or my family’s passports are being expired and are renewed after we are invited and lodged SC 190 Visa. We are waiting for grant and our passports are going to expire soon. In case we get our passports renewed, how should we inform/update DHA. Thanks a lot for your support.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Act 190 said:


> Dear NB, what is the method of updating passport details in Immi account in case my or my family’s passports are being expired and are renewed after we are invited and lodged SC 190 Visa. We are waiting for grant and our passports are going to expire soon. In case we get our passports renewed, how should we inform/update DHA. Thanks a lot for your support.


Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new passport numbers
Also upload the new passports scan copies
I hope you are aware that if your existing passport has less then 6 months validity, you may not get the grant till you renew the passport 
Cheers


----------



## Act 190 (Feb 20, 2021)

NB said:


> Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new passport numbers
> Also upload the new passports scan copies
> I hope you are aware that if your existing passport has less then 6 months validity, you may not get the grant till you renew the passport
> Cheers


Thanks NB. I’ll use the update link in the immi account and will give new passport numbers for me and my family. Where should I upload the new passport scanned copies? In the documents sections where I uploaded my previous passports? Thanks again for your valuable feedback.


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

NB said:


> Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new passport numbers
> Also upload the new passports scan copies
> I hope you are aware that if your existing passport has less then 6 months validity, you may not get the grant till you renew the passport
> Cheers


My son's passport about to expire in May 2021. Do they ask me for renew before grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chiraggodhani said:


> My son's passport about to expire in May 2021. Do they ask me for renew before grant?


 Very high chances
Cheers


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi,

Any idea on how long it will take to get grant after CO contact. Below are my time lines.

Invite: Nov 2019- NSW- Software Engineer
Visa loved: 5th of Dec 2019.
Co contacted: 24th November 2020 for pte scores.

Waiting for the grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flowerdessert said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea on how long it will take to get grant after CO contact. Below are my time lines.
> 
> ...


No one can predict a grant
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 
Cheers


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Flowerdessert said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea on how long it will take to get grant after CO contact. Below are my time lines.
> 
> ...


i am also waiting with almost same time lines and Onshore Software Engineer. Can you tell me who was your CO? Mine was T**sha. As i think it all depends on the CO our case is assigned.


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

sydney4062 said:


> i am also waiting with almost same time lines and Onshore Software Engineer. Can you tell me who was your CO? Mine was Trisha. As i think it all depends on the CO our case is assigned.



Mine was A***da. And am also onshore applicant. I don't know how long does it take to get grant.


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Flowerdessert said:


> Mine was A***da. And am also onshore applicant. I don't know how long does it take to get grant.


No one will be able to say that...Infact people who have submitted in last 4 - 6 months have got their grants.


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

sydney4062 said:


> No one will be able to say that...Infact people who have submitted in last 4 - 6 months have got their grants.


What is your exact timelines?


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Flowerdessert said:


> What is your exact timelines?


Submitted PR application 1st Dec 2019 
CO Contacted 14th Dec 2020 for re doing medical and PCC
Submitted by 24th Dec 2020. Awaiting since


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello all ! Yesterday I received s56 asking for proof of name change document. Actually in my bachelors degree there is shri prefixed with my name..how to handle this. Can somebody help me with this??


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello! Has anyone seen visa grants for onshore applicants in science-related fields recently? (life scientist, biochemist, chemist, food technologist, etc)


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Is it possible that no visa outcome will ever received ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kannu said:


> Hello all ! Yesterday I received s56 asking for proof of name change document. Actually in my bachelors degree there is shri prefixed with my name..how to handle this. Can somebody help me with this??


You mean "Shri" as an Indian salutation? Or your name indeed as a Shri prefix?


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> You mean "Shri" as an Indian salutation? Or your name indeed as a Shri prefix?


Ya shri as a salutation


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mirand said:


> Is it possible that no visa outcome will ever received ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, That will not happen, which means your wait is not indefinite.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kannu said:


> Ya shri as a salutation


Not sure the best way to handle this, but maybe you can explain it to CO with various Indian salutations used with some reference. Something like this --> Salutation - Wikipedia.

Alternatively, you can also consult a MARA agent for best advice or to draft it in a better way.


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Not sure the best way to handle this, but maybe you can explain it to CO with various Indian salutations used with some reference. Something like this --> Salutation - Wikipedia.
> 
> Alternatively, you can also consult a MARA agent for best advice or to draft it in a better way.


Thanks a lot


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

the FOI lodge says 90% of 190 are finalized in 692 calendar days. But the processing time is 10month. Their data are not matching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnnno (Feb 23, 2021)

mirand said:


> the FOI lodge says 90% of 190 are finalized in 692 calendar days. But the processing time is 10month. Their data are not matching
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you see that mate? Can you share the link, many thanks....


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

Any chefs out there? I have bern waiting for 22 months offshore 190 NSW
Anyone with similar timeline ?


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

You didn’t even get any CO contact?


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

NSW 190 Invitation round has happened some time ago today, few people have got invites it seems...


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

NSW just issued invitations, seems is a pretty large round. Predict at least 500+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NRK1218 (Feb 25, 2021)

Do u know if anyone with software engineer category got the invite?


----------



## sankar7047 (Jan 24, 2020)

I got NSW invite today. I have a doubt in filling the invitation form. 
For Australian skilled employment, Superannuation payments received document is one of the mandatory documents. What if I don't have superannuation in Australia? 

Please advise.

- Sankar


----------



## anila4 (Dec 30, 2020)

sankar7047 said:


> I got NSW invite today. I have a doubt in filling the invitation form.
> For Australian skilled employment, Superannuation payments received document is one of the mandatory documents. What if I don't have superannuation in Australia?
> 
> Please advise.
> ...


What is your occupation and how many points did you have?


----------



## sankar7047 (Jan 24, 2020)

anila4 said:


> What is your occupation and how many points did you have?


Developer Programmer - 95pts

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

msha53 said:


> You didn’t even get any CO contact?


Not even once, seems like they have forgotten the file


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Abh2017 said:


> Any chefs out there? I have bern waiting for 22 months offshore 190 NSW
> Anyone with similar timeline ?


Yes same here


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

czxbnb said:


> NSW just issued invitations, seems is a pretty large round. Predict at least 500+
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow they will take visa fees from all will make some million $$ from that and keep them awaiting without sending them grant..


----------



## kimishah84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I got the invite yesterday for the 190 NSW.

Date of effect: 15/01/2021
Occupation: Developer Programmer
State: NSW
Points: 95
onshore.


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

sydney4062 said:


> wow they will take visa fees from all will make some million $$ from that and keep them awaiting without sending them grant..


Wonderful business plan


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

There’s no statutory obligation of time frame to finalize a visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Deadpoolll said:


> Yes same here


I am also waiting from last 11 months.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

sankar7047 said:


> I got NSW invite today. I have a doubt in filling the invitation form.
> For Australian skilled employment, Superannuation payments received document is one of the mandatory documents. What if I don't have superannuation in Australia?
> 
> Please advise.
> ...


That’s not mandatory document, I got the final invite last year without providing superannuation record.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

czxbnb said:


> That’s not mandatory document, I got the final invite last year without providing superannuation record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi guys 
Can we change city if nominated by wa waiting for visa and currently living in wa so can I move to other city before visa is granted. Once it is granted can come back wa ? Please advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

33157515 said:


> Hi guys
> Can we change city if nominated by wa waiting for visa and currently living in wa so can I move to other city before visa is granted. Once it is granted can come back wa ? Please advise


Your commitment to live in WA will start from the date of the grant
Till then you are free to move anywhere if your existing visa doesn’t prevent it
Cheers


----------



## kitran93 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I've received nomination for 190 from SA yesterday. I'm currently on student visa until 15/03. I've applied for 485 and received bridging visa A, which is inactive at the moment, my 485 is not granted yet. The problem is while making the 485 application I declared my relationship status as Never Married while I actually have a de facto partner (not legally registered but living together for 2 years). I did include my partner in state nomination and EOI for 190. Partner is on student visa until 15/03, has not applied for 485 yet.

Question is what should I do to avoid being rejected because of misleading information in 485 application? Some suggested that I should lodge 190 before 15/03 to get the bridging visa for 190. After that I can attach the form 1203 to my 485 application to amend the relationship status, then withdraw the 485 application.

I would really appreciate any advise.

Cheers


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

NB said:


> Your commitment to live in WA will start from the date of the grant
> Till then you are free to move anywhere if your existing visa doesn’t prevent it
> Cheers


Thx for advising currently I am on 485 so there is no prevention on that.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

33157515 said:


> Thx for advising currently I am on 485 so there is no prevention on that.


It is highly not recommended to move to another state. ACT constantly check the applicants’ residential status to ensure they continue live in ACT, even before visa grant. If ACT found the candidate moved to another state, they will withdraw the applicant’s nomination immediately and will result in visa refusal. However, other state may do the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

czxbnb said:


> It is highly not recommended to move to another state. ACT constantly check the applicants’ residential status to ensure they continue live in ACT, even before visa grant. If ACT found the candidate moved to another state, they will withdraw the applicant’s nomination immediately and will result in visa refusal. However, other state may do the same thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok I better not take any risk and stay in WA till I get my visa. Cheers


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

33157515 said:


> Ok I better not take any risk and stay in WA till I get my visa. Cheers


B


33157515 said:


> Ok I better not take any risk and stay in WA till I get my visa. Cheers


but is it mandatory to stay in same employment that I have been nominated for I have worked the same place more than three years and still working can I change my job since the requirement is only six month will that have any affect on my visa application.


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

is there any posibility in future, they'd reduce the points and grant more 190 or 491??


from offshore??


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

33157515 said:


> B
> 
> but is it mandatory to stay in same employment that I have been nominated for I have worked the same place more than three years and still working can I change my job since the requirement is only six month will that have any affect on my visa application.


If you are on 457 or 482 visa. You cannot change your job until your bridging visa take effect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lks007 said:


> is there any posibility in future, they'd reduce the points and grant more 190 or 491??
> 
> 
> from offshore??


I don’t see any changes coming before 2 years
But predicting the future is impossible 
Cheers


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

harishsingh310 said:


> I am also waiting from last 11 months.


Having been waiting since 12 months now.


----------



## Aamairah (Feb 28, 2021)

Just sharing this to motivate you guys....
We received our grant today...

Occupation: Accountant general 
Visa applied on : 28 January 2020
Medicals: 10 Feb 2020
Direct grant: 28 Feb 2020


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Aamairah said:


> Just sharing this to motivate you guys....
> We received our grant today...
> 
> Occupation: Accountant general
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aamairah (Feb 28, 2021)

Just sharing this to motivate you guys....
We received our grant today...

Occupation: Accountant general
Visa applied on : 28 January 2020
Medicals: 10 Feb 2020
Direct grant: 28 Feb 2021****


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Aamairah said:


> Just sharing this to motivate you guys....
> We received our grant today...
> 
> Occupation: Accountant general
> ...


Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

Aamairah said:


> Just sharing this to motivate you guys....
> We received our grant today...
> 
> Occupation: Accountant general
> ...


Congratulations !!!!🌈


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Congratulations
Whether this is onshore or offshore grant?


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

kimishah84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got the invite yesterday for the 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Did u got direct grant or any CO contact ?


----------



## Aamairah (Feb 28, 2021)

Onshore mate


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

I think they forget people waiting since 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Everyone, Is there anyone waiting for grant under 261313 / 261312 who applied in 2019 and are onshore application ? 

I had applied on 1st Dec 2019 under 261313.
CO contacted on 14th Dec 2020 for PCC and Medicals. Submitted everything by 24th Dec 2019
Awaiting since.


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

sydney4062 said:


> Hi Everyone, Is there anyone waiting for grant under 261313 / 261312 who applied in 2019 and are onshore application ?
> 
> I had applied on 1st Dec 2019 under 261313.
> CO contacted on 14th Dec 2020 for PCC and Medicals. Submitted everything by 24th Dec 2019
> Awaiting since.





sydney4062 said:


> Hi Everyone, Is there anyone waiting for grant under 261313 / 261312 who applied in 2019 and are onshore application ?
> 
> I had applied on 1st Dec 2019 under 261313.
> CO contacted on 14th Dec 2020 for PCC and Medicals. Submitted everything by 24th Dec 2019
> Awaiting since.





sydney4062 said:


> Hi Everyone, Is there anyone waiting for grant under 261313 / 261312 who applied in 2019 and are onshore application ?
> 
> I had applied on 1st Dec 2019 under 261313.
> CO contacted on 14th Dec 2020 for PCC and Medicals. Submitted everything by 24th Dec 2019
> Awaiting since.


Am waitin.


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Aamairah said:


> Just sharing this to motivate you guys....
> We received our grant today...
> 
> Occupation: Accountant general
> ...


 Congrats mate. When did you submit the medical and pcc aus? I applied on 8 jan 2020. No contact so far.


----------



## Aamairah (Feb 28, 2021)

manu24 said:


> Congrats mate. When did you submit the medical and pcc aus? I applied on 8 jan 2020. No contact so far.


Thanks....😇
I submitted medical on 10th Feb 2020. I hope you're gona get it soon.


----------



## adityadua24 (Jan 24, 2021)

sydney4062 said:


> Hi Everyone, Is there anyone waiting for grant under 261313 / 261312 who applied in 2019 and are onshore application ?
> 
> I had applied on 1st Dec 2019 under 261313.
> CO contacted on 14th Dec 2020 for PCC and Medicals. Submitted everything by 24th Dec 2019
> Awaiting since.


I am in the same boat.


----------



## anujshri (Jan 8, 2020)

sydney4062 said:


> Hi Everyone, Is there anyone waiting for grant under 261313 / 261312 who applied in 2019 and are onshore application ?
> 
> I had applied on 1st Dec 2019 under 261313.
> CO contacted on 14th Dec 2020 for PCC and Medicals. Submitted everything by 24th Dec 2019
> Awaiting since.


On same boat


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

anujshri said:


> On same boat



what is your lodgEd date and co contacted date?


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

adityadua24 said:


> I am in the same boat.


what is your lodgEd date and co contacted date?


----------



## anujshri (Jan 8, 2020)

Flowerdessert said:


> what is your lodgEd date and co contacted date?


Invite: 29 Nov 2019
Applied 01 Dec 2019
All Docs n Fees submitted: 22 Feb 2020
CO contact - 15 Dec 2020
Responded to CO: 19 Dec 2020


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

I applied back in dec 2018 and waiting since then for 190 nsw, Wonder if i get married, can I add my wife ?? Like I'm just curious...


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Deadpoolll said:


> I applied back in dec 2018 and waiting since then for 190 nsw, Wonder if i get married, can I add my wife ?? Like I'm just curious...


You can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> You can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure ??
Any one else who could confirm this ??


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> I applied back in dec 2018 and waiting since then for 190 nsw, Wonder if i get married, can I add my wife ?? Like I'm just curious...


My understanding is no. It mentions on the 190 page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

mirand said:


> My understanding is no. It mentions on the 190 page.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding is if you have not claimed 10 points for being single then you cannot get married but back in 2018 and till Nov 2019 there was no such condition as there were no points for being single. As I was invited in May 2019 and at that time there were no points for being single and I got married in FEB 2020. Now I don't know if I have done the right thing or not. 
Could someone please explain this ? I am bit scared now.


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

Alive said:


> My understanding is if you have not claimed 10 points for being single then you cannot get married but back in 2018 and till Nov 2019 there was no such condition as there were no points for being single. As I was invited in May 2019 and at that time there were no points for being single and I got married in FEB 2020. Now I don't know if I have done the right thing or not.
> Could someone please explain this ? I am bit scared now.


Sorry I mean if you have not claimed 10 points for being single then you can get married.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alive said:


> My understanding is if you have not claimed 10 points for being single then you cannot get married but back in 2018 and till Nov 2019 there was no such condition as there were no points for being single. As I was invited in May 2019 and at that time there were no points for being single and I got married in FEB 2020. Now I don't know if I have done the right thing or not.
> Could someone please explain this ? I am bit scared now.


Relax
Nothing to worry 
Enjoy your married life and wait for grant
Have you added you wife to the application?
Cheers


----------



## TIJIV (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello, 

Not sure whether this is the correct forum or not but if someone can help with below queries, it will be helpful.

Scenario: 
Currently having 80 Points (85 for 190). 
Analyst programmer 261311
Onshore 4+ yrs (Sydney)
Overall exp : 13+yrs

My ACS is getting expired soon and I can reassess my skill under 261312 (Developer programmer) or 261313 (Software engineer) as both suites my R&R

Queries.
1) Considering the current situation which code has a higher chance for the invite - 261312 (Developer programmer) or 261313 (Software engineer)? So I will do ACS in that code.
2) Booked NAATI in May, so if I clear it, I will be having 85 points (90 for 190), Any chance for an invitation with these points? 

Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

TIJIV said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not sure whether this is the correct forum or not but if someone can help with below queries, it will be helpful.
> 
> ...


It is hard to guess, but since you are onshore and in NSW, you could try your hand with 190. Although there have been a spate of invites in the near past in this same skill group, albeit for 95 and above, you will not lose much if you spend again for ACS.

189 is almost as good as dead now. If it revives, then catch up would be near to impossible with current backlog.

All the best..!


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> I applied back in dec 2018 and waiting since then for 190 nsw, Wonder if i get married, can I add my wife ?? Like I'm just curious...


You got invite in dec 2018 and have not got the grant yet ?
No CO contact anything ?
Are you offshore on Onshore and under which skill group you applied?


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

Deadpoolll said:


> I applied back in dec 2018 and waiting since then for 190 nsw, Wonder if i get married, can I add my wife ?? Like I'm just curious...


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## TIJIV (Mar 3, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> It is hard to guess, but since you are onshore and in NSW, you could try your hand with 190. Although there have been a spate of invites in the near past in this same skill group, albeit for 95 and above, you will not lose much if you spend again for ACS.
> 
> 189 is almost as good as dead now. If it revives, then catch up would be near to impossible with current backlog.
> 
> All the best..!


Thanks @*fugitive_4u. *
Any suggestion for code please? 261312 (Developer programmer) or 261313 (Software engineer) ?
Thanks


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks you all kind people here.
I have been granted 190 today. 
Lodge date dec 2019
General accountant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cook190 (Dec 10, 2020)

mirand said:


> Thanks you all kind people here.
> I have been granted 190 today.
> Lodge date dec 2019
> General accountant
> ...


Congratulation. I have applied on nov 2019 but it still shows received. My medical has been expired. How do i get new hap id ? Do i wait for co to ask for it?


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

NB said:


> Relax
> Nothing to worry
> Enjoy your married life and wait for grant
> Have you added you wife to the application?
> Cheers


 Thanks for your reply NB, 

Yes she was successfully added to my immi account on 07/03/2020. We are waiting for medicals at this stage.


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

mirand said:


> Thanks you all kind people here.
> I have been granted 190 today.
> Lodge date dec 2019
> General accountant
> ...


Congratulations. I have seen your multiple threads and you have been waiting from a long time.Finally the wait is over for you , Good luck with everything.


----------



## NKNov2019 (Jan 21, 2021)

mirand said:


> Thanks you all kind people here.
> I have been granted 190 today.
> Lodge date dec 2019
> General accountant
> ...


Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

mirand said:


> Thanks you all kind people here.
> I have been granted 190 today.
> Lodge date dec 2019
> General accountant
> ...


Congrats. Was your medical or PCC expired at the time of grant or not?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

mirand said:


> Thanks you all kind people here.
> I have been granted 190 today.
> Lodge date dec 2019
> General accountant
> ...


Sweet! I’ve seen you posting messages here how worried you were after passing 1 year of lodgement.

Moment to cherish and enjoy. Have fun!

Cheers


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

mirand said:


> Thanks you all kind people here.
> I have been granted 190 today.
> Lodge date dec 2019
> General accountant
> ...


Congratulations !!! Well deserved !!!


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

My 190 application is in process and I need to get my newborn included. I have already notified the department about the baby born and collected the BC and Passport this week. I am submitting form 1022 to notify this change and the baby's details. In Form 1022, in question # 14, I have included the following:

_Information which is no longer current:_
=> We are two applicants.

_New correct details:_
=> We are three applicants as we are blessed with our son. Details of our son:

FAMILY NAME: ****
GIVEN NAME: **** 
DATE OF BIRTH: ****
PASSPORT NO: ****

Is this fine? Or, do I need to mention anything else in the form?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Anyone here waiting since 2019? We've applied on August 2019, got CO contact on November 2019, and have sent within few days supporting documents they additionally asked for, and nothing since then...


----------



## Aamairah (Feb 28, 2021)

mirand said:


> Thanks you all kind people here.
> I have been granted 190 today.
> Lodge date dec 2019
> General accountant
> ...


Congratulations 😇😇😇


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

mirand said:


> Thanks you all kind people here.
> I have been granted 190 today.
> Lodge date dec 2019
> General accountant
> ...


Congratulations, I feel genuinely happy for you mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

vesnacerroni said:


> Anyone here waiting since 2019? We've applied on August 2019, got CO contact on November 2019, and have sent within few days supporting documents they additionally asked for, and nothing since then...


We are waiting since May 2019. Got our first CO contact in Nov 2019 and the second one in Nov 2020.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

musibs said:


> We are waiting since May 2019. Got our first CO contact in Nov 2019 and the second one in Nov 2020.



Same timeline May 2019 without any contact.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

musibs said:


> My 190 application is in process and I need to get my newborn included. I have already notified the department about the baby born and collected the BC and Passport this week. I am submitting form 1022 to notify this change and the baby's details. In Form 1022, in question # 14, I have included the following:
> 
> _Information which is no longer current:_
> => We are two applicants.
> ...


@NB Is this fine?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> @NB Is this fine?


Looks good enough
Cheers


----------



## adityadua24 (Jan 24, 2021)

Flowerdessert said:


> what is your lodgEd date and co contacted date?


Lodged 9 Jan 2020
CO Contact 30 Nov 2020


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> Looks good enough
> Cheers


Thanks @NB


----------



## ASinha123 (Mar 9, 2021)

Flowerdessert said:


> what is your lodgEd date and co contacted date?


Received invite on 16th Feb 2021
Application and all docs submitted on 22nd Feb 2021
Medical scheduled for 24th Mar 2021


----------



## GraceFace17 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I want to share some good news as I know a lot of you are waiting on grants right now. I received my 190 visa by direct grant today.

Occupation: Science Technician NEC
ANZSCO: 311499
Points: 80
State: Queensland
Location: Onshore
Date of Lodgment: 17 Jan 2020
Date of Grant: 09 March 2021


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

GraceFace17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to share some good news as I know a lot of you are waiting on grants right now. I received my 190 visa by direct grant today.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Were your medical and pcc expired? And what was your case officer initials? Mine case officer initials are SO. Thanks


----------



## GraceFace17 (Mar 9, 2021)

manu24 said:


> Congrats. Were your medical and pcc expired? And what was your case officer initials? Mine case officer initials are SO. Thanks


Yes both were expired but they did not request new ones. As it was a direct grant I never received any correspondence from a CO so can't help you there I'm afraid.


----------



## ashwanimehta911 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi,

I got NSW Pre Invite on 25-Feb-2021 and submitted application on 26-Feb-2021.
It was 95 points for Subclass 190, onshore.

While waiting NSW decision, on 5-Mar-2021 my points reduced in criteria "Years of Experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the last 10 years" - I completed +2 yrs in Sydney so overseas experience went 1 month short of 8 yrs now.
Nutshell, I got reduced to 90 points for NSW 190 Subclass.

What usually happens in this case? I had 95 points when invite came and when I submitted application to NSW. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwanimehta911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got NSW Pre Invite on 25-Feb-2021 and submitted application on 26-Feb-2021.
> It was 95 points for Subclass 190, onshore.
> ...


As you have already applied for NSW sponsorship, you can remain quiet,
Else you can email nsw and inform them of your new points
Cheers


----------



## HI_NT_AUS (Nov 23, 2016)

Any state that is currently accepting applications from offshore candidates for 190 or is going to open in the near future for *Offshore* candidates?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

GTI_HI_2021 said:


> Any state that is currently accepting applications from offshore candidates for 190 or is going to open in the near future for *Offshore* candidates?


Nobody knows what the future holds for 189/190 applicants.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

mirand said:


> Thanks you all kind people here.
> I have been granted 190 today.
> Lodge date dec 2019
> General accountant
> ...


Happy for you, did you call them recently, we applied in the same month, I am still waiting.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Confirm 2 case of 186 grant from non priority list. Hopefully they go for 190 as well soon.


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

Finally golden emails come to us this afternoon. Below are my details:
Code:261313
Invite: from NSW , sometimes in June both pre and later final invites
Submitted: 1st July 2020
CO contact: 30th Dec 2020 (regarding alias/names..thanks to our school/college certificates diff combinations)
Replied to CO: 11th Jan 2021
Updated passport of my kid on 8th Mar as it was going to expire in 3 months
Grant: 10th Mar (not sure if its just coincidence, came just after my last update) 

Thank you all and best of luck to all waiting for their turns.
Cheers.


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Jyosh said:


> Finally golden emails come to us this afternoon. Below are my details:
> Code:261313
> Invite: from NSW , sometimes in June both pre and later final invites
> Submitted: 1st July 2020
> ...


Congrats. Sorry Silly question. Did you get it in the afternoon or morning?


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

manu24 said:


> Congrats. Sorry Silly question. Did you get it in the afternoon or morning?





manu24 said:


> Congrats. Sorry Silly question. Did you get it in the afternoon or morning?


around 2 pm.


----------



## TIJIV (Mar 3, 2021)

Jyosh said:


> Finally golden emails come to us this afternoon. Below are my details:
> Code:261313
> Invite: from NSW , sometimes in June both pre and later final invites
> Submitted: 1st July 2020
> ...


Congratulations.. How many points?


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

TIJIV said:


> Congratulations.. How many points?


90+5...missed to mention aboveDate and time in AEST timezone...cheers!!


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Is it just me that haven't seen any visa grants for VIC nominated applicants recently?
I have seen several visa grants from all the other states but VIC. 
States shouldn't matter in the visa application process really though.. 
I am waiting since Feb 2020. And it is really hopeless to see no grants in Chemist field since March 2020.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

D


rgbko0807 said:


> Is it just me that haven't seen any visa grants for VIC nominated applicants recently?
> I have seen several visa grants from all the other states but VIC.
> States shouldn't matter in the visa application process really though..
> I am waiting since Feb 2020. And it is really hopeless to see no grants in Chemist field since March 2020.


Don't worry mate. We are all here waiting. I am from May 2019 VIC and there are others waiting before me as well.


----------



## anujshri (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey guys, just wanted to share that I received my NSW 190 grant yesterday.
Invite received: Nov 2019
Docs n Fees submitted: Feb 2020
CO Contact: 15 Dec 2020
Responded to CO: 19 Dec 2020
Grant: Mar 2021
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 90 [190]


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

anujshri said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to share that I received my NSW 190 grant yesterday.
> Invite received: Nov 2019
> Docs n Fees submitted: Feb 2020
> CO Contact: 15 Dec 2020
> ...


Congrats!! What docs did CO ask for?


----------



## rajparikh_059 (Sep 4, 2019)

I have been silent follower of this forum and this is the only source of information I have followed during my PR journey so far..To be honest I am sincerely thankful to all members of the expat forum who are helpful in some or other way in guiding me.

Timeline-

On-shore- 90 points including State sponsorship.
Job code- 263111
NSW Pre invite- 23 April, 2020.
Final invite- 11 May, 2020
Visa lodgment - 18 May 2020
Initial CO contact for medical- 13 Dec 2020
Medical submitted- 15 Dec 2020
Final Grant- 12 March 2121.

I wish good luck for all those who are waiting patiently for the grant to arrive.


----------



## anujshri (Jan 8, 2020)

manu24 said:


> Congrats!! What docs did CO ask for?


Just PTE scorecard, somehow they got corrupted in their system.


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

anujshri said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to share that I received my NSW 190 grant yesterday.
> Invite received: Nov 2019
> Docs n Fees submitted: Feb 2020
> CO Contact: 15 Dec 2020
> ...


Congratulations Anujshri for finally receiving the Grant !!! Much awaited & well deserved.

Can I ask you the Initial of the CO who got in touch with yourself?


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

rajparikh_059 said:


> I have been silent follower of this forum and this is the only source of information I have followed during my PR journey so far..To be honest I am sincerely thankful to all members of the expat forum who are helpful in some or other way in guiding me.
> 
> Timeline-
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rajparikh for finally receiving the Grant !!! Much awaited & well deserved .

Can I ask you the Initial of the CO who got in touch with yourself?


----------



## Frust-rate (Mar 9, 2021)

Any body received grants in 2021 for
ANZSCO code 262113 (System administrator)
??
Also lodged and waiting for grant since 2019 for 262113?


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

Is it a risky thing to cancel a student visa? 
im going back to my home country and thinking of cancelling my visa and getting my super anuation funds back, so is it bad, will it affect me in my future visa processes if i get a chance


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

lks007 said:


> Is it a risky thing to cancel a student visa?
> im going back to my home country and thinking of cancelling my visa and getting my super anuation funds back, so is it bad, will it affect me in my future visa processes if i get a chance


no student visa again.That's for sure


----------



## sailaja04 (Jul 2, 2019)

G'day All,

Hope you all are doing well and staying safe, wondering if someone can advice here..

I'm working as a software engineer with 10 years experience and got my ACS assessment as software engineer successfully, currently have 85 points for 189 and 90 points for 190, submitted my EOI in Sept last year,, I'm currently working onshore,
Any luck with the 189 or 190 in the near future? Or what other options I can pursue?.
Any suggestions are welcome, Tx.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sailaja04 said:


> G'day All,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well and staying safe, wondering if someone can advice here..
> 
> ...


No hope for 189 in near future
You can get lucky and get state sponsorship but no one can predict it
Cheers


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

I've requested to add my newborn to the 190 visa application. Have uploaded as well as emailed the BC, Passport, and Form 1022. Any idea how long it generally takes to add the newborn to the application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> I've requested to add my newborn to the 190 visa application. Have uploaded as well as emailed the BC, Passport, and Form 1022. Any idea how long it generally takes to add the newborn to the application?


Fill and submit a Form 1436 also
Cheers


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

Hello All, 
Recently, I have got the 190 NSW invite and got the Bridging A after submitting all the documents. My work visa is till Feb-2022. 
My questions are: 
1) Can I travel outside of Australia for another 1.5 to 2 years, if yes, then what are all things I need to do?
2) If I travel outside of Australia for another 1.5 to 2 years, would that have any impact on my 190 PR grant?
3) What is the maximum duration for which I can get the Bridging B?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

itsNishanth said:


> Hello All,
> Recently, I have got the 190 NSW invite and got the Bridging A after submitting all the documents. My work visa is till Feb-2022.
> My questions are:
> 1) Can I travel outside of Australia for another 1.5 to 2 years, if yes, then what are all things I need to do?
> ...


Answer is yes you can travel as long as your work visa is active there is no restriction but no after Feb 2022 unless you having Bridging B which I heard you can get upto 1 year but not sure. And to get your Bridging B you have to be in Australia. You can't apply and get Bridging B from overseas. It won't impact your process much but as far I know you have to get police clearance certificates from the country you visited before you get grant. A friend mine had to do it to get the grant.


----------



## anujshri (Jan 8, 2020)

TalAus said:


> Congratulations Anujshri for finally receiving the Grant !!! Much awaited & well deserved.
> 
> Can I ask you the Initial of the CO who got in touch with yourself?


For some reason the email I received does not have any name on it, it has a pdf attached but no mention of any name in pdf or the email.


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

Loverboyns said:


> Answer is yes you can travel as long as your work visa is active there is no restriction but no after Feb 2022 unless you having Bridging B which I heard you can get upto 1 year but not sure. And to get your Bridging B you have to be in Australia. You can't apply and get Bridging B from overseas. It won't impact your process much but as far I know you have to get police clearance certificates from the country you visited before you get grant. A friend mine had to do it to get the grant.


Thanks a lot for the help!!


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

Loverboyns said:


> Answer is yes you can travel as long as your work visa is active there is no restriction but no after Feb 2022 unless you having Bridging B which I heard you can get upto 1 year but not sure. And to get your Bridging B you have to be in Australia. You can't apply and get Bridging B from overseas. It won't impact your process much but as far I know you have to get police clearance certificates from the country you visited before you get grant. A friend mine had to do it to get the grant.


Sorry but I have two more questions, 
1) let's say, I'll move out of Australia for 2 years and got a bridging B for 1 year but unable to come back to Australia in that 1-year time frame, so can I come back to Australia after getting the grant even the bridging is expired?
2) Can I reapply for another bridging B (if I have already applied and got 6/12 months of bridging visa) after coming to Australia?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

itsNishanth said:


> 1) let's say, I'll move out of Australia for 2 years and got a bridging B for 1 year but unable to come back to Australia in that 1-year time frame, so can I come back to Australia after getting the grant even the bridging is expired?


Yes, if your BVB is expired when you are outside, then you need to wait for your grant to be able to enter Australia again



itsNishanth said:


> 2) Can I reapply for another bridging B (if I have already applied and got 6/12 months of bridging visa) after coming to Australia?


Yes, you can apply for another BVB while being onshore with your previous one expired. But ensure you exit Australia with a valid BVB only to be able to enter again.


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, if your BVB is expired when you are outside, then you need to wait for your grant to be able to enter Australia again
> 
> 
> Yes, you can apply for another BVB while being onshore with your previous one expired. But ensure you exit Australia with a valid BVB only to be able to enter again.


Thank you!!


----------



## TIJIV (Mar 3, 2021)

itsNishanth said:


> Hello All,
> Recently, I have got the 190 NSW invite and got the Bridging A after submitting all the documents. My work visa is till Feb-2022.
> My questions are:
> 1) Can I travel outside of Australia for another 1.5 to 2 years, if yes, then what are all things I need to do?
> ...


Congratulations..!! When exactly you got an invitation and for Whats score and code?


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

TIJIV said:


> Congratulations..!! When exactly you got an invitation and for Whats score and code?


My score was 100 and in 261313, got on 1-March-2021


----------



## TIJIV (Mar 3, 2021)

itsNishanth said:


> My score was 100 and in 261313, got on 1-March-2021


Okk.. Thanks for the update. And when was your score became 100?


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey all,

PR finally came through after a long wait.

My job isn't on the priority list either, so hopefully that will give others hope.

Graphic Designer (232411)
Direct grant
NSW
Submitted application March 2020
90 points
Direct grant.

I've been following this forum for a while now and it's been a great source of knowledge. Good luck to everyone else out there waiting, your time will come, I know how hard it can be to be patient!


----------



## Jonnnno (Feb 23, 2021)

Chelsea-sim said:


> Hey all,
> 
> PR finally came through after a long wait.
> 
> ...


Congraulations! Lots of thanks for sharing


----------



## adidina (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi. I am new to this forum.

I lodged my PR 190 application on 11 June 2020. 
State: WA
Points: 85
Occupation: 262112- ICT Security Specialist
CO Contact: 12th December 2020 for AFP
Submitted: 31st December 2020

But no information after that still shows further assessment. Not sure the reason for the delay.

Anyone on the same boat as me? Is there any idea when I can expect my grant. I have seen people who applied after me got their grants. Is it because of the CO it is taking long.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adidina said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum.
> 
> I lodged my PR 190 application on 11 June 2020.
> State: WA
> ...


If you are offshore, then forget about your grant for a few months 
If you are onshore, even then no can predict a grant
Each case is unique and you can’t juxtapose some one else’s timeline on yours
Cheers


----------



## Ikk (Dec 27, 2020)

adidina said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum.
> 
> I lodged my PR 190 application on 11 June 2020.
> State: WA
> ...


I applied 190 in April 8/2020
CO contacted on 16 Dec/2020 for my daughter medical, proof of residing in regional area because I claimed 5 points for regional area, proof of bank statements contracts letter payrolls and tax assessments because I claimed 10 points for work experience, every thing provided on 10 January/2021 since then no response 
Points 65
Electrical engineer Draftsperson


----------



## Ceejay_147 (Nov 19, 2020)

It has finally dropped!!!!!!
Used an Agent to Apply and got an email from them few mins ago saying my Visa has been Approved!!!.... keep the faith guys its coming for all of us!!!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Ceejay_147 said:


> It has finally dropped!!!!!!
> Used an Agent to Apply and got an email from them few mins ago saying my Visa has been Approved!!!.... keep the faith guys its coming for all of us!!!!


Many congratulations mate! Enjoy the moment..


----------



## adidina (Mar 15, 2021)

Ceejay_147 said:


> It has finally dropped!!!!!!
> Used an Agent to Apply and got an email from them few mins ago saying my Visa has been Approved!!!.... keep the faith guys its coming for all of us!!!!


May I know the lodgement date and CO contact date?

Thanks


----------



## Ceejay_147 (Nov 19, 2020)

adidina said:


> May I know the lodgement date and CO contact date?
> 
> Thanks


Lodged 23 July 2020
Direct grant.


----------



## NKNov2019 (Jan 21, 2021)

Congratulations, onshore / offshore , state?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Santity100 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi everyone, any recent grants for chef/cook or people in the hospitality industry ?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Santity100 said:


> Hi everyone, any recent grants for chef/cook or people in the hospitality industry ?


For 186 yes, no idea about 190 mate.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> Fill and submit a Form 1436 also
> Cheers


Thanks @NB


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

sydney4062 said:


> You got invite in dec 2018 and have not got the grant yet ?
> No CO contact anything ?
> Are you offshore on Onshore and under which skill group you applied?


Onshore


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Today I got an acknowledgment on the addition of my newborn in the in-progress 190 visa application. However, there is no mention of HAP ID or any information on the newborn medical. Any idea what is the next step? Will the CO provide the HAP ID or I need to follow up with them?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> Today I got an acknowledgment on the addition of my newborn in the in-progress 190 visa application. However, there is no mention of HAP ID or any information on the newborn medical. Any idea what is the next step? Will the CO provide the HAP ID or I need to follow up with them?


You have to keep following up with DHA to issue the hapid 
Nothing moves ahead without that
Cheers


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

Where do we send this email NB ? My wife was added in on 07/03/2020 but they did not issue any HAP ID to her. My medicals have also been expired since 1.5 years. Do you reckon i should ask them mine new HAP ID as well or just wait ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alive said:


> Where do we send this email NB ? My wife was added in on 07/03/2020 but they did not issue any HAP ID to her. My medicals have also been expired since 1.5 years. Do you reckon i should ask them mine new HAP ID as well or just wait ?


You can try 
[email protected]
[email protected]

just chase up for your wife hapid
If the CO wants yours retest, he will tell you and generate a fresh hapid 
Cheers


----------



## Cook190 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello. I want to share a good news that i have been granted 190 visa as a cook.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Cook190 said:


> Hello. I want to share a good news that i have been granted 190 visa as a cook.


on/offshore?


----------



## Cook190 (Dec 10, 2020)

negi said:


> on/offshore?


Onshore. Lodged nov 2019


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

Cook190 said:


> Hello. I want to share a good news that i have been granted 190 visa as a cook.


Strange question but what time was you given the grant?
Currently waiting aswell but received co contact recently.
Cheers


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Refotsirk said:


> Strange question but what time was you given the grant?
> Currently waiting aswell but received co contact recently.
> Cheers


I got a immi commencement mail 10-14 days ago. Nothing happened so far. Lodged jan 2020


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Cook190 said:


> Hello. I want to share a good news that i have been granted 190 visa as a cook.


Did you any immi commencement mail. I received one 10-14 days ago. Lodged in jan 2020.


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks the processing time is showing 9 - 14 months now for 190.


----------



## Cook190 (Dec 10, 2020)

Refotsirk said:


> Strange question but what time was you given the grant?
> Currently waiting aswell but received co contact recently.
> Cheers


 Around 8 pm


----------



## Cook190 (Dec 10, 2020)

manu24 said:


> Did you any immi commencement mail. I received one 10-14 days ago. Lodged in jan 2020.


I didnt get any email. Straight from received to finalised. My pcc and medical was expired 4 months ago but didnt asked anything.


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

NB said:


> You can try
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


[email protected] --> this I had used earlier bounce back says not a valid email id.


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

Chelsea-sim said:


> Hey all,
> 
> PR finally came through after a long wait.
> 
> ...


Hi Chelsea!
Congratulations and thanks for sharing!
I applied as a graphic designer too, lodged in January 2020. It’s been a bit of wait, this gives me some hope. Were you onshore as well?


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Cook190 said:


> I didnt get any email. Straight from received to finalised. My pcc and medical was expired 4 months ago but didnt asked anything.


Thanks mate. Did you apply through an agent. And also from which processing facilty (adelaide, canberra) did you get your visa? Thanks


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

I also got a CO contact and asked for medical and afp check. 190 vic cook. First time CO contact in almost 2 years.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> I also got a CO contact and asked for medical and afp check. 190 vic cook. First time CO contact in almost 2 years.


Good to hear that. 2 years is such a long time. I just completed one year..now dreading over the fact that I might have to wait longer for my grant.
Btw on/offshore?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

negi said:


> Good to hear that. 2 years is such a long time. I just completed one year..now dreading over the fact that I might have to wait longer for my grant.
> Btw on/offshore?



Onshore


----------



## Somewhere in the 10% (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello people, 
Just to get get some perspective, how many of you guys lodged their visas in 2019 and still waiting?


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

sydney4062 said:


> Looks the processing time is showing 9 - 14 months now for 190.


Yes... Its now showing 9 - 14 months for 190. Earlier it was showing 6 - 10 months... My hopes are fading .

My details are as follows...

EOI : Mar 2019
ANZSCO : 262113 - Systems Administrator
Invitation : July 2019
Visa lodged : Aug 2019
Medical : Mar 2020
Status: Further Assessment


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Cook190 said:


> Hello. I want to share a good news that i have been granted 190 visa as a cook.


Congratulations, Finally 🎊


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Somewhere in the 10% said:


> Hello people,
> Just to get get some perspective, how many of you guys lodged their visas in 2019 and still waiting?


i am awaiting

PR applied - 1st Dec 2019
CO contact for PCC/Medicals - 14th Dec 2020
Responded - 24th Dec 2020
Current status - Further Assessment
261313 - Onshore


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

Somewhere in the 10% said:


> Hello people,
> Just to get get some perspective, how many of you guys lodged their visas in 2019 and still waiting?


Waiting


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Somewhere in the 10% said:


> Hello people,
> Just to get get some perspective, how many of you guys lodged their visas in 2019 and still waiting?


Your profile name just made me LOL  Good one


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi all, 

I received request to redo police check as previous one got expired. And status changed to initiate assessment, is this positive sign, can I expect grant after submitting police check.?

PR lodged in October 2019 NSW

Thanks all


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssiddu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received request to redo police check as previous one got expired. And status changed to initiate assessment, is this positive sign, can I expect grant after submitting police check.?
> 
> ...


If you are onshore, then it’s a positive sign
How soon you will get the grant, no one can predict 
Cheers


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

NB said:


> If you are onshore, then it’s a positive sign
> How soon you will get the grant, no one can predict
> Cheers


Hi NB, 

Thanks for your reply, 

Why immi has not requested for medical when my medical has also expired. We submitted our medical back in December 2019. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssiddu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> ...


It’s the prerogative of the CO to ask or not ask
Don’t try to second guess
Cheers


----------



## LeelaFry (Sep 24, 2019)

Somewhere in the 10% said:


> Hello people,
> Just to get get some perspective, how many of you guys lodged their visas in 2019 and still waiting?


Waiting, but hopeful. I'm offshore so it's expected.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

NB said:


> You have to keep following up with DHA to issue the hapid
> Nothing moves ahead without that
> Cheers


Thanks @NB


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi All,

Finally got my grant on Friday after 450+days of waiting. Wish everyone got their grant soon!

NSW 190 Lodged: 18-12-2019
NO CO contact
Direct Grant: 19-03-2021


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

nohtyp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally got my grant on Friday after 450+days of waiting. Wish everyone got their grant soon!
> 
> ...


 congratulations, Analyst programmer and NSW? Onshore? 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

Is there a chance that my file may have been shifted to offshore from onshore, since I’m stuck outside australia since June 2020?


----------



## Aline21 (May 18, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I need help...

Software engineering 261313

I have the following score:

189
Age: 30 (but will lose 5 in August)
English: 20
Qualification: 15
Au qualification: 5
naati: 5 ( I will try next week)
Single: 10
Experience: 0

Total: 85 now

190: 90 now
Is it possible to receive an invite with this score? I am onshore in a 485 visa. If anyone could help with tips of how I can increase my score?

I have always lived in NSW.

Thank you so much in advance! 🙏


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Flowerdessert said:


> Waiting


Applied in dec 2019
190 vic no co contact atall!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nohtyp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally got my grant on Friday after 450+days of waiting. Wish everyone got their grant soon!
> 
> ...


Congrats

Assuming you are onshore

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

Aline21 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need help...
> 
> ...


you won’t lose points for age till you turn 33.


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> I also got a CO contact and asked for medical and afp check. 190 vic cook. First time CO contact in almost 2 years.


I also get 2nd CO contact ofter 22 months
asking for medical and AFP
Relationship evidence


----------



## NKNov2019 (Jan 21, 2021)

Good flow of grants and CO contacts.. hope they look into offshore soon. Waiting since 16 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Somewhere in the 10% said:


> Hello people,
> Just to get get some perspective, how many of you guys lodged their visas in 2019 and still waiting?


Me too


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

sydney4062 said:


> Looks the processing time is showing 9 - 14 months now for 190.


In my case been 20 month since I applied, and still waiting


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> In my case been 20 month since I applied, and still waiting



Don't worry mate they contacted me after 22 month. Got my CO contact finally on 23rd month. You will get your soon. Hope for the best.


----------



## adidina (Mar 15, 2021)

Still waiting for Grant and it's been 4 months since CO contact for AFP. 10 months since lodgement. Onshore.


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

13 months waiting. Onshore. No CO contact. Status as Received.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

13 months, offshore. No CO contact. Status:Received. T_T


----------



## Madjamy21 (Jul 9, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> In my case been 20 month since I applied, and still waiting


23+ months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjamy21 (Jul 9, 2019)

It’s been 23+ months since visa filling, Got CO contact in Nov 2019 and responded in Dec 19, no feedback since..
I called the helpline number today, they gave me same answer.. ‘10% of the applications take longer time than estimated and you must wait...’ 

As there is no other way to contact CO, I wonder if uploading an application / letter requesting them to share status or expedite the application would help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello,just wondering any offshore co contacts or grants recently?thanks


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

14 months , onshore, status Received


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Yogisharma said:


> Hello,just wondering any offshore co contacts or grants recently?thanks


someone in the telegram group reported a CO contact yesterday for redoing Medicals. Lodgment date is somewhere in Dec 2019 (lodged onshore but now offshore) and occupation is Carpenter.


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Lodged in jan 2020. Received immi commencement email on 4th march. Nothing after that.


----------



## kitran93 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi guys,

Quick question: Do we need to attach Form 80 for 190 application? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kitran93 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question: Do we need to attach Form 80 for 190 application? Thanks


Form 80 is asked invariably from most applicants under 189/190
Cheers


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

34 Months, offshore and waiting .


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

negi said:


> someone in the telegram group reported a CO contact yesterday for redoing Medicals. Lodgment date is somewhere in Dec 2019 (lodged onshore but now offshore) and occupation is Carpenter.


Can you share the telegram group link ? is it targeted to any specific group or in general for all 190 applications ?


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

Aline21 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need help...
> 
> ...


I suggest you apply for 261312 as well.


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

Madjamy21 said:


> It’s been 23+ months since visa filling, Got CO contact in Nov 2019 and responded in Dec 19, no feedback since..
> I called the helpline number today, they gave me same answer.. ‘10% of the applications take longer time than estimated and you must wait...’
> 
> As there is no other way to contact CO, I wonder if uploading an application / letter requesting them to share status or expedite the application would help?
> ...


And unfortunately all 100% are in that 10%


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

itsNishanth said:


> I suggest you apply for 261312 as well.


For that, would need a positive skill assessment from ACS I believe. Do you reckon it is worth it? I currently have 95 points for 190 NSW for 261313 and in the last 2 invitation rounds have seen only Developer Programmer code with 95 points being invited, and even few 100 pointers for 261313 code are waiting. But again, the ACS assessment will take 4-6 weeks for another code, and by then the invitation rounds for 190 NSW may be over for this year


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

Just to share another stats

another friend of mine granted 190 today, onshore, electrical engineer. He only has 75 points, and granted in 8 months. 

I guess it really depends on CO.


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

VincyVincentVincy said:


> Just to share another stats
> 
> another friend of mine granted 190 today, onshore, electrical engineer. He only has 75 points, and granted in 8 months.
> 
> I guess it really depends on CO.


may i ask which state is that


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

NK2189 said:


> For that, would need a positive skill assessment from ACS I believe. Do you reckon it is worth it? I currently have 95 points for 190 NSW for 261313 and in the last 2 invitation rounds have seen only Developer Programmer code with 95 points being invited, and even few 100 pointers for 261313 code are waiting. But again, the ACS assessment will take 4-6 weeks for another code, and by then the invitation rounds for 190 NSW may be over for this year


95 Points for 261313 is enough and you should get the NSW invite, I and my other friends also got the same a few days ago.


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

Hello Guys, Finally the day has come for us as a family !!! I would like to share the Good news that we have received our 190 Visa grant on March 22nd.

Firstly, Thanks to all the members of this group and especially to NB for being a Great Help and sharing the valuable information with other members.
For us we got into our 16th month (lodged December 2019) and we are 'OFFSHORE' and our occupation is not on Critical List. So I am sure this will give Positive hope to many of other members who are waiting Offshore and are from similar time frame. Hang in there and it will come.
One Advice from my side based on our experience, please make sure your Police Clearance certificates are valid (issued in last 12 months) and do not wait for them to Expire, otherwise it will add unnecessary step of CO requesting and then continue to Wait - which is actually even harder than the first spell. It is not worth taking the chance of that CO might not ask if it is only 1-2 months overdue.

Details as below:
Offshore,
Food Technologist,
Lodged - Dec 2019,
CO Contact - Feb 20, 2021 for providing new Police Clearance Certificate
Documents Submitted - Feb 26, 2021
Visa Granted - March 20th 2021

Things have started to move for 189 & 190 visas and it will come soon. Wishing each one of you *All The Best and Stay Positive* !!!


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

TalAus said:


> Hello Guys, Finally the day has come for us as a family !!! I would like to share the Good news that we have received our 190 Visa grant on March 22nd.
> 
> One Advice from my side based on our experience, please make sure your Police Clearance certificates are valid (issued in last 12 months) and do not wait for them to Expire, otherwise it will add unnecessary step of CO requesting and then continue to Wait - which is actually even harder than the first spell. It is not worth taking the chance of that CO might not ask if it is only 1-2 months overdue.




Congrats!

Thanks for the tip. My PC expires in August so I guess I'll be renewing it and submitting the new one this summer.
Definitely worth the $80 or whatever if it saves the step of CO contact + wait.


----------



## NKNov2019 (Jan 21, 2021)

H


----------



## NKNov2019 (Jan 21, 2021)

TalAus said:


> Hello Guys, Finally the day has come for us as a family !!! I would like to share the Good news that we have received our 190 Visa grant on March 22nd.
> 
> Firstly, Thanks to all the members of this group and especially to NB for being a Great Help and sharing the valuable information with other members.
> For us we got into our 16th month (lodged December 2019) and we are 'OFFSHORE' and our occupation is not on Critical List. So I am sure this will give Positive hope to many of other members who are waiting Offshore and are from similar time frame. Hang in there and it will come.
> ...


Congratulations which country did you lodge from 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

I am pleased to update all that I received 190 grant this morning..
My timeline:
7 dec pre invite
25 dec invite for 190
3 jan visa lodge
23 feb CO contact
25 march morning 7.30 visa grant
Occupation code 135112, ICT project manager
Sponsoring state SA
Onshore


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Kannu said:


> I am pleased to update all that I received 190 grant this morning..
> My timeline:
> 7 dec pre invite
> 25 dec invite for 190
> ...


Congratulations!!
Could you please state are you offsore or onshore?


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

Yogisharma said:


> Congratulations!!
> Could you please state are you offsore or onshore?


Thanks....onshore


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

itsNishanth said:


> 95 Points for 261313 is enough and you should get the NSW invite, I and my other friends also got the same a few days ago.


Thanks mate, apparently were not enough in the 2 invitation rounds earlier on 25th Feb and 2nd Mar, so dont know what to expect in the subsequent rounds if they happen at all. Did you get through with 95 for 261313 or some other code/point combo?


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

bbpro93 said:


> may i ask which state is that


Northern Territory


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

TalAus said:


> Hello Guys, Finally the day has come for us as a family !!! I would like to share the Good news that we have received our 190 Visa grant on March 22nd.
> 
> Firstly, Thanks to all the members of this group and especially to NB for being a Great Help and sharing the valuable information with other members.
> For us we got into our 16th month (lodged December 2019) and we are 'OFFSHORE' and our occupation is not on Critical List. So I am sure this will give Positive hope to many of other members who are waiting Offshore and are from similar time frame. Hang in there and it will come.
> ...


Congrats!! Encouraging & great news indeed! 👏🥂


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

NK2189 said:


> Thanks mate, apparently were not enough in the 2 invitation rounds earlier on 25th Feb and 2nd Mar, so dont know what to expect in the subsequent rounds if they happen at all. Did you get through with 95 for 261313 or some other code/point combo?


I am sure you would get it in the next round.


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

Hello All,

I have one question, I am in NSW for the last 4.5 years so once I get the grants (whenever I get that) then do I still need to comply with the minimum 2 years constraints or no need as I have already spent 4.5 years?


----------



## Alive (Aug 27, 2020)

NB said:


> You can try
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


I have tried both of these email but a message came up as delivery failure. Do you know any other emails where i can follow up for HAP ID. 

Thanks for your help man.


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Finally i got my grant today.. Thanks everyone for the help in my journey.. 

My timeline:
01 Dec 2019 application submitted 
14 Dec 2020 CO contacted for redo AFP and medicals 
24 Dec 2020 Submitted all
Today got the grant 
Occupation code 261313 Onshore since application submitted.


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Congratulation ,GOOD LUCK!


----------



## pa1cheguri (Dec 5, 2017)

sydney4062 said:


> Finally i got my grant today.. Thanks everyone for the help in my journey..
> 
> My timeline:
> 01 Dec 2019 application submitted
> ...


Congratulations  It’s been a tough time for everyone


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

sydney4062 said:


> Finally i got my grant today.. Thanks everyone for the help in my journey..
> 
> My timeline:
> 01 Dec 2019 application submitted
> ...


did u receive an immi assessment commence email from CO ? i lodged on 19 December 2019 and received the email on 1 December 2020 but no further progress so far, status is still "Received"


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

bbpro93 said:


> did u receive an immi assessment commence email from CO ? i lodged on 19 December 2019 and received the email on 1 December 2020 but no further progress so far, status is still "Received"





bbpro93 said:


> did u receive an immi assessment commence email from CO ? i lodged on 19 December 2019 and received the email on 1 December 2020 but no further progress so far, status is still "Received"


No. We did not receive any assessment commence email -> straight request for redoing Police Clearance Certificates. 

Wish you ALL THE BEST !!!


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

bbpro93 said:


> did u receive an immi assessment commence email from CO ? i lodged on 19 December 2019 and received the email on 1 December 2020 but no further progress so far, status is still "Received"


I lodged in jan 2020. Received immi commencement email 4 march 2020. Nothing so far. What is your visa processing facility. Is it adelaide?


----------



## inshafizz (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi guys, I am just wondering if there's a way for me to track my visa application after it's been submitted THROUGH AN AGENT ?? Like maybe give the immigration a call ? any advise is much appreciated. Since my application was submitted through an agent I really do not have any connection with the immigration. Please advise @NB


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

inshafizz said:


> Hi guys, I am just wondering if there's a way for me to track my visa application after it's been submitted THROUGH AN AGENT ?? Like maybe give the immigration a call ? any advise is much appreciated. Since my application was submitted through an agent I really do not have any connection with the immigration. Please advise @NB


1. Register an Immiaccount
2. Ask your agent to provide A linking code
3. Add an application and type in the linking code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> 1. Register an Immiaccount
> 2. Ask your agent to provide A linking code
> 3. Add an application and type in the linking code
> 
> ...


No need of link code. Just need to import the application using you application id from your visa acknowledgement letter


----------



## expact_m_16 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi guys,
My friend received a request to redo medicals on Saturday (Australia time). Does it mean the Department of Home Affairs process applications on Saturdays? Or do they process applications from overseas?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

expact_m_16 said:


> Hi guys,
> My friend received a request to redo medicals on Saturday (Australia time). Does it mean the Department of Home Affairs process applications on Saturdays? Or do they process applications from overseas?


Yes they do process on Saturdays.

I received my grant on a Saturday evening.

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

expact_m_16 said:


> Hi guys,
> My friend received a request to redo medicals on Saturday (Australia time). Does it mean the Department of Home Affairs process applications on Saturdays? Or do they process applications from overseas?


It could be pre processing or just a scheduled email. People even have received grants on Sunday or public holidays. So it's nothing new. 

Do you mind sharing details about your friend application. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

bbpro93 said:


> did u receive an immi assessment commence email from CO ? i lodged on 19 December 2019 and received the email on 1 December 2020 but no further progress so far, status is still "Received"


no i did got any such email from CO


----------



## Rambajam (Mar 29, 2021)

Please what state did you get the offer from? And how many points please? I’m a graphic designer lodged feb 2020 for nsw @85 pts




TalAus said:


> Hello Guys, Finally the day has come for us as a family !!! I would like to share the Good news that we have received our 190 Visa grant on March 22nd.
> 
> Firstly, Thanks to all the members of this group and especially to NB for being a Great Help and sharing the valuable information with other members.
> For us we got into our 16th month (lodged December 2019) and we are 'OFFSHORE' and our occupation is not on Critical List. So I am sure this will give Positive hope to many of other members who are waiting Offshore and are from similar time frame. Hang in there and it will come.
> ...


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

Rambajam said:


> Please what state did you get the offer from? And how many points please? I’m a graphic designer lodged feb 2020 for nsw @85 pts


Hi!

Same here, I lodged in Jan 2020. Graphic Design, 85pt nsw onshore

There doesn’t seem to be any logic or sequence on how they’re processing.


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

kishore787 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Same here, I lodged in Jan 2020. Graphic Design, 85pt nsw onshore
> 
> There doesn’t seem to be any logic or sequence on how they’re processing.


Hey,

For transparency. I'm also a Graphic Designer based onshore, in NSW. My visa was granted on the 15th March 2021. I submitted my application in March 2020 with 90 points.

Good luck


----------



## Rambajam (Mar 29, 2021)

Interesting - I’m offshore so would be further down the list than you currently. Can I ask how many points you got for ielts please?




kishore787 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Same here, I lodged in Jan 2020. Graphic Design, 85pt nsw onshore
> 
> There doesn’t seem to be any logic or sequence on how they’re processing.


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

Rambajam said:


> Interesting - I’m offshore so would be further down the list than you currently. Can I ask how many points you got for ielts please?


I gave PTE, I got 90 overall, 89 in writing, 90 in all others.


----------



## HardyH (Mar 30, 2021)

I heard that there were many onshore accountants (lodging from 2019 to June 2020) granted 190 visa last weekend, 27-28 March. Now it seems that DHA takes annual leave again?


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Guys, after such a long 13 months wait, I received s56 request today. It is not a grant, at least I got a reply from the department. Status changed to Initial Assessment. They requested for new AFP for me and my partner and also proof of relationship. Anybody knows how roughly it takes to get grant after submitting the requested information? 

Occupation: Chemist
State: VIC
Points: 80+5
Visa Lodge: 21 Feb 2020
Onshore


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

rgbko0807 said:


> Guys, after such a long 13 months wait, I received s56 request today. It is not a grant, at least I got a reply from the department. Status changed to Initial Assessment. They requested for new AFP for me and my partner and also proof of relationship. Anybody knows how roughly it takes to get grant after submitting the requested information?
> 
> Occupation: Chemist
> State: VIC
> ...


How long is a piece of string? Nobody knows how long it can take for your application to progress, unfortunately. At least your application is progressing.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

HardyH said:


> I heard that there were many onshore accountants (lodging from 2019 to June 2020) granted 190 visa last weekend, 27-28 March. Now it seems that DHA takes annual leave again?


Experienced or No work experience?


----------



## HardyH (Mar 30, 2021)

emios88 said:


> Experienced or No work experience?


I don't know. I only know their occupation is general accountant.


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Chelsea-sim said:


> Hey,
> 
> For transparency. I'm also a Graphic Designer based onshore, in NSW. My visa was granted on the 15th March 2021. I submitted my application in March 2020 with 90 points.
> 
> Good luck


Hi.. did you get any correspondence prior to the grant? Such as assigning a CO or requesting further documents? My profile is very similar to yours, everything same except that my profession is Interior Designer 

Got my answer from previous pages so pls don't bother! congratulations though and fingers crossed!!


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

rgbko0807 said:


> Guys, after such a long 13 months wait, I received s56 request today. It is not a grant, at least I got a reply from the department. Status changed to Initial Assessment. They requested for new AFP for me and my partner and also proof of relationship. Anybody knows how roughly it takes to get grant after submitting the requested information?
> 
> Occupation: Chemist
> State: VIC
> ...


Don't want to disappoint you but, after you give them all they need, your status will change from initial assessment to further assessment. And some of those in the forum, has waited for *over 6 months* under the status further assessment.

It means nothing really you could wait up to 1 year or forever, or be granted in 2 months.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Same for me, after 17months got 1st co contact for AFP CHECKS today and status changed to initial assessment.


----------



## ssiddu (Jul 11, 2019)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Same for me, after 17months got 1st co contact for AFP CHECKS today and status changed to initial assessment.


Hi, same with me. What's your occupation?


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

It's so tricky to predict how long it will take for the grant after you submit your medical and police checks after CO contact.

For reference, we received a CO request July 2019 and submitted police and medical checks within the 28 day window... then heard NOTHING for 18 months.

Within that time obviously everything expired. But we received another CO request to redo police and medicals Feb 2021. All submitted 10 days ago now and back to the waiting game.

Getting Deja Vu...


----------



## Jonnnno (Feb 23, 2021)

HDVIC said:


> It's so tricky to predict how long it will take for the grant after you submit your medical and police checks after CO contact.
> 
> For reference, we received a CO request July 2019 and submitted police and medical checks within the 28 day window... then heard NOTHING for 18 months.
> 
> ...


Is the case onshore or offshore?


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

Jonnnno said:


> Is the case onshore or offshore?


Onshore VIC, Metal Machinist - Submitted December 2018.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

On 17th March 2021, I have received an acknowledgment from the department that my newborn has been added to my 190 visa application. I have validated the baby name in the applicant's name section in the immi account. However, there is no information regarding the baby's health examination. I have dropped an email asking for the same. But nothing happened so far. 

Any idea how long it generally takes for the CO to provide the HAP ID for the baby. Did anyone experience this in recent times? Thanks in advance for any update. 

PS: They included the baby in the application within 10 days after submitting the baby docs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> On 17th March 2021, I have received an acknowledgment from the department that my newborn has been added to my 190 visa application. I have validated the baby name in the applicant's name section in the immi account. However, there is no information regarding the baby's health examination. I have dropped an email asking for the same. But nothing happened so far.
> 
> Any idea how long it generally takes for the CO to provide the HAP ID for the baby. Did anyone experience this in recent times? Thanks in advance for any update.
> 
> PS: They included the baby in the application within 10 days after submitting the baby docs.


You can get the HAPID tomorrow or not for a year
It depends on the CO
Keep reminding the CO every week till you get the HAPID 
You are lucky that the baby has been added in 10 days
I know of applicants who are waiting for over a year now
Cheers


----------



## HDVIC (Feb 21, 2020)

I cannot quite believe I am typing this, especially after only just posting recently...

✨✨190 Visa Grant✨✨

VIC ONSHORE
Occupation: Metal Machinist
Points: 65
Visa lodge: 17.12.2018 (yes, 2018 🥴!)
1st CO contact: July 2019
(requested police and medical, which we submitted within 28 days)
2nd CO contact: March 2021
(Requested police and medical AGAIN, as they had expired)
Visa Grant : 31st March 2021

That was one hell of a wait. I don’t wish that length of wait upon anyone. I hope you all get your grants VERY soon, hang on in there, it’ll be worth it in the end ✨✨✨✨


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

HDVIC said:


> I cannot quite believe I am typing this, especially after only just posting recently...
> 
> ✨✨190 Visa Grant✨✨
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Happy for you. I can feel that you have gone through. 27 months is such a long time. I applied in jan 2020. Got immi commencement on 4 march 2021. Waiting so far.


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

rgbko0807 said:


> Guys, after such a long 13 months wait, I received s56 request today. It is not a grant, at least I got a reply from the department. Status changed to Initial Assessment. They requested for new AFP for me and my partner and also proof of relationship. Anybody knows how roughly it takes to get grant after submitting the requested information?
> 
> Occupation: Chemist
> State: VIC
> ...


may i ask did u give them any relationship evidence initially ? what kind of evidence did they request


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

manu24 said:


> Congrats mate. Happy for you. I can feel that you have gone through. 27 months is such a long time. I applied in jan 2020. Got immi commencement on 4 march 2021. Waiting so far.


did u apply by yourself or through an agent ? just asking because i also received immi commencement 4 months ago but no progress so far


----------



## TIJIV (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello All,

Currently, my one EOI is in progress with Analyst Programmer (261311) with 80 (85 for 190) points.
I have recently done Skill Assessment for 261313 (Software engineer) and same points I can claim with s/w engineer code as well.

So what should be the correct way further? Shall I update my existing EOI and change the code from 261311 to 261313 as it's in the top priority list
or
will raise new EOI for 261313.

Also, any impact if I have multiple EOI in the process?

Kindly advice. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TIJIV said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Currently, my one EOI is in progress with Analyst Programmer (261311) with 80 (85 for 190) points.
> I have recently done Skill Assessment for 261313 (Software engineer) and same points I can claim with s/w engineer code as well.
> ...


As you have multiple valid assessment, you can raise multiple EOIs under both the Anzsco codes 
No need to withdraw the existing EOIs 
Just make new EOIs for all categories and states you are interested in under 261313
Cheers


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

bbpro93 said:


> did u apply by yourself or through an agent ? just asking because i also received immi commencement 4 months ago but no progress so far


Through agent.


----------



## Ashu87 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I am following this forum from last 1-2 months but just created a new account here.

Just wondering if any Marketing Specialist is waiting for 190 visa grant.


----------



## lalaoz (Jun 29, 2020)

Ashu87 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am following this forum from last 1-2 months but just created a new account here.
> 
> Just wondering if any Marketing Specialist is waiting for 190 visa grant.


Hi Ashu, 

I am still waiting for my 190/491 Visa under Occupation Marketing Specialist. EOI lodged in August 2020 (offshore). Don't know if there will be any progress to the application anytime soon.


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

bbpro93 said:


> may i ask did u give them any relationship evidence initially ? what kind of evidence did they request


Marriage cert. I guess marriage cert is not enough to prove the relationship. They asked other financial/social related stuff things like lease agreement, travel itinerary, joint assets, etc


----------



## Ashu87 (Mar 31, 2021)

lalaoz said:


> Hi Ashu,
> 
> I am still waiting for my 190/491 Visa under Occupation Marketing Specialist. EOI lodged in August 2020 (offshore). Don't know if there will be any progress to the application anytime soon.


Hi, Just wondering, are you talking about invitation or visa?


----------



## lalaoz (Jun 29, 2020)

Ashu87 said:


> Hi, Just wondering, are you talking about invitation or visa?


Invitation


----------



## Madjamy21 (Jul 9, 2019)

HDVIC said:


> I cannot quite believe I am typing this, especially after only just posting recently...
> 
> 190 Visa Grant
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this wonderful news... many congratulations!!
There is hope.. waiting since Apr 2019.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Somewhere in the 10% (Mar 18, 2021)

Ashu87 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am following this forum from last 1-2 months but just created a new account here.
> 
> Just wondering if any Marketing Specialist is waiting for 190 visa grant.


Waiting since Oct 2019. 190 Marketing Specialist WA


----------



## Sohi123 (Mar 31, 2021)

_Hi All 
I have been asked to provide functional english proof for my wife or pay 2nd VAC.I already paid 2nd VAC when a 489 was granted .Do I have to pay 2nd VAC again?_​


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey guys

I (Marketing Specialist Onshore) just got CO contact after 12 months for police check and health examination for my son. i have already gotten the police check. but the medical check can only be done in May due to limited capacity from Bupa. it is longer than 28 days before i can provide the updated medical check. is this a concern, does the 28 days rule apply for Medical Examinations? anyone can help?

is there a way i can move forward the medical check?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captainrock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I (Marketing Specialist Onshore) just got CO contact after 12 months for police check and health examination for my son. i have already gotten the police check. but the medical check can only be done in May due to limited capacity from Bupa. it is longer than 28 days before i can provide the updated medical check. is this a concern, does the 28 days rule apply for Medical Examinations? anyone can help?
> 
> is there a way i can move forward the medical check?


You are safe if you upload a screenshot or email confirming your appointment
DHA is well aware of the bottlenecks
it’s in your interest to try to expedite the medical checkup, so keep looking at bupa website in case slots open up for earlier dates due to cancellations
Cheers


----------



## adidina (Mar 15, 2021)

Can someone help. I have lodged my application for 190 in June 2020 as ICT Security specialist. I got CO contact in December for AFP. I am waiting since then. I am going to my home country in June. So does it mean my file will be considered offshore even if I am on a bridging visa B? And if so will it have an impact on my visa grant?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TIJIV (Mar 3, 2021)

NB said:


> As you have multiple valid assessment, you can raise multiple EOIs under both the Anzsco codes
> No need to withdraw the existing EOIs
> Just make new EOIs for all categories and states you are interested in under 261313
> Cheers


Thanks @NB , With the current trend, do you suggest doing one more ACS for the developer programmer (261312)? As my roles & resp matches that profile as well.


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> You are safe if you upload a screenshot or email confirming your appointment
> DHA is well aware of the bottlenecks
> it’s in your interest to try to expedite the medical checkup, so keep looking at bupa website in case slots open up for earlier dates due to cancellations
> Cheers


Thank you NB! i will do what you suggested above.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

NB said:


> You are safe if you upload a screenshot or email confirming your appointment
> DHA is well aware of the bottlenecks
> it’s in your interest to try to expedite the medical checkup, so keep looking at bupa website in case slots open up for earlier dates due to cancellations
> Cheers



I will suggest to refresh time slot in Melbourne and Sydney Bupa around 10-11am and 12:30-1:30 am where you might able to get a closer dates. I tried on those time and got my medical date last week like 4 days after CO contact. And now my medical is clear and application status is in furthur assessment.


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> I will suggest to refresh time slot in Melbourne and Sydney Bupa around 10-11am and 12:30-1:30 am where you might able to get a closer dates. I tried on those time and got my medical date last week like 4 days after CO contact. And now my medical is clear and application status is in furthur assessment.


WOW! what a hack. thank you mate. i will set up a reminder to do that everyday. definitely worth the try  cheers and happy Easter

Just to clarify, is it 12:30AM to 1:30PM? or it is 1:30AM, that's quite early in the morning


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> I will suggest to refresh time slot in Melbourne and Sydney Bupa around 10-11am and 12:30-1:30 am where you might able to get a closer dates. I tried on those time and got my medical date last week like 4 days after CO contact. And now my medical is clear and application status is in furthur assessment.





captainrock said:


> WOW! what a hack. thank you mate. i will set up a reminder to do that everyday. definitely worth the try  cheers and happy Easter
> 
> Just to clarify, is it 12:30AM to 1:30PM? or it is 1:30AM, that's quite early in the morning


Appointments pop up randomly. There's no real pattern to it. You just have to be vigilant and quick.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

captainrock said:


> WOW! what a hack. thank you mate. i will set up a reminder to do that everyday. definitely worth the try  cheers and happy Easter
> 
> Just to clarify, is it 12:30AM to 1:30PM? or it is 1:30AM, that's quite early in the morning
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Appointments pop up randomly. There's no real pattern to it. You just have to be vigilant and quick.


I found that pattern mate. I live in melbourne and that's the pattern they followed for 2 days before I got my appointment.


----------



## Ashu87 (Mar 31, 2021)

captainrock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I (Marketing Specialist Onshore) just got CO contact after 12 months for police check and health examination for my son. i have already gotten the police check. but the medical check can only be done in May due to limited capacity from Bupa. it is longer than 28 days before i can provide the updated medical check. is this a concern, does the 28 days rule apply for Medical Examinations? anyone can help?
> 
> is there a way i can move forward the medical check?


Hi,

Just wondering, when did you lodge your file and which state you are in?


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have a question on filling the application online. My partner has competent English but no skills assesment. So we got the EOI confirmed for 5 points for partner qualifications. When I am filling the application, it asks me "Is the applicant claiming partner skill points? And if I select yes, It asks me to select the nominated occupation. Sinmce he does not have a skills assesment, I cannpt fill this. But I want to claim 5 points for English. If I click "No" I'm worried they will not add the 5 points fro English. Anyone came accross this before? Many thanks!


----------



## dfcosta (Oct 9, 2016)

buff94 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question on filling the application online. My partner has competent English but no skills assesment. So we got the EOI confirmed for 5 points for partner qualifications. When I am filling the application, it asks me "Is the applicant claiming partner skill points? And if I select yes, It asks me to select the nominated occupation. Sinmce he does not have a skills assesment, I cannpt fill this. But I want to claim 5 points for English. If I click "No" I'm worried they will not add the 5 points fro English. Anyone came accross this before? Many thanks!


Select no and keep going. You will be asked about the English language. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

dfcosta said:


> Select no and keep going. You will be asked about the English language.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you! I've just done that. You think it shou.d be still OK? I was worried! Thanks very much for your reply tho


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

Another thing - I've lived in the UK for 11 months. Not a day more. So I was hoping I wouln't have to provide police certificate for this. But in the document list, it has a tab for Police clearance in UK. Is this a must?


----------



## dfcosta (Oct 9, 2016)

buff94 said:


> Thank you! I've just done that. You think it shou.d be still OK? I was worried! Thanks very much for your reply tho


Yes, it is ok. You will have the opportunity to double check all your answers. Just keep going. 
You can change your answers anytime if you don't submit the application. 
Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dfcosta (Oct 9, 2016)

buff94 said:


> Another thing - I've lived in the UK for 11 months. Not a day more. So I was hoping I wouln't have to provide police certificate for this. But in the document list, it has a tab for Police clearance in UK. Is this a must?


If it is asking you have to provide it otherwise the CO will ask. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

looks like they're finally progressing some other non-critical occupations now.
I know another friend of mine, fellow chemical engineer, onshore, working in relavent occupation got his 190 granted, he has 95 points, and applied in January 2020.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

VincyVincentVincy said:


> looks like they're finally progressing some other non-critical occupations now.
> I know another friend of mine, fellow chemical engineer, onshore, working in relavent occupation got his 190 granted, he has 95 points, and applied in January 2020.


That's great. Granted today?

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## balkarsinghdandiwal (Nov 19, 2019)

Does not working in the nominated occupation or field effect the grant or the process??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

balkarsinghdandiwal said:


> Does not working in the nominated occupation or field effect the grant or the process??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you onshore or offshore?
When did you submit your application?
Cheers


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi Guys! Hope you are having good long weekend. I had a small question, would really appreciate the help

I was asked for AFP NPC December 2019. At that time on my immi login it said 'information requested' right next to the yellow/orange flag (under my name). When I uploaded the document (in 'other document') it changed to 'further assessment' displaying some feedback of my action.
Day before yesterday I got another request for AFP NPC but this time it hasnt changed the text. I can still see 'further assessment'. Also I can see a new 'other documents' thread under my attached document (where I'm supposed to upload the document). Is this normal? All I have to do is upload the document under 28 days in there, no other actions?

190 WA 233311 
Applied April 2018
Invite May 2018
Applied June 2019
Contact 1 - Dec 2019 (NPC)
Contact 2 - Dec 2020 (updated medicals)
Contact 3 - April 2021 (NPC)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redpill said:


> Hi Guys! Hope you are having good long weekend. I had a small question, would really appreciate the help
> 
> I was asked for AFP NPC December 2019. At that time on my immi login it said 'information requested' right next to the yellow/orange flag (under my name). When I uploaded the document (in 'other document') it changed to 'further assessment' displaying some feedback of my action.
> Day before yesterday I got another request for AFP NPC but this time it hasnt changed the text. I can still see 'further assessment'. Also I can see a new 'other documents' thread under my attached document (where I'm supposed to upload the document). Is this normal? All I have to do is upload the document under 28 days in there, no other actions?
> ...


After uploading it, press the IP button on the dashboard if it is active
Nothing else to be done
Cheers


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

NB said:


> After uploading it, press the IP button on the dashboard if it is active
> Nothing else to be done
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply 
Are you talking about the marked button? Used to expand the application
Or 'view details'

Apologies if its novice question







details?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redpill said:


> Thanks for your reply
> Are you talking about the marked button? Used to expand the application
> Or 'view details'
> 
> ...


You are looking in the wrong place 
It’s a button on the dashboard 
It’s information provided
It’s not active always
It is activated by the CO when he requests for a document 
Cheers


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

NB said:


> You are looking in the wrong place
> It’s a button on the dashboard
> It’s information provided
> It’s not active always
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply 

Oops my bad. Last time they asked me for one status of application was changed and inside the application some wording changed too along the lines of 'further information required' or something. But this time around it hasnt, reason why I was little freaked out. Perhaps they have some bug on the site or assessor forgot to tick some box while updating my application. Anyhow from my point of view, just the document needs to be uploaded right?
Page below (home page of application) hasnt changed


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redpill said:


> Thank you so much for your reply
> 
> Oops my bad. Last time they asked me for one status of application was changed and inside the application some wording changed too along the lines of 'further information required' or something. But this time around it hasnt, reason why I was little freaked out. Perhaps they have some bug on the site or assessor forgot to tick some box while updating my application. Anyhow from my point of view, just the document needs to be uploaded right?
> Page below (home page of application) hasnt changed
> View attachment 99406


Just the document needs to be uploaded
Cheers


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

freakytrends said:


> Yes... Its now showing 9 - 14 months for 190. Earlier it was showing 6 - 10 months... My hopes are fading .
> 
> My details are as follows...
> 
> ...


Are you onshore?


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

rgbko0807 said:


> 13 months waiting. Onshore. No CO contact. Status as Received.


What is your occupation?


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Is anyone here waiting for 190 on student visa? I was enrolled for two consecutive courses and as a result my bridging visa is only effective from next year when the second course finishes. I wanted to know is there anyway I could go on to the bridging visa without completing/enrolling in the second one year course?
EOI: March 2020
Invitation: March 2020
Applied: March 2020
Medical: April 2020 (submitted May 2020)
90 Points
Status: Received
Onshore - NSW

Any advice/help much appreciated.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Nope. None at all. 
You have to let the student visa expire naturally to go into the 190 bridging. You have to keep studying. The only relief is that, say if you get the 190 next month, you may chose not to continue with the study. Just hope that you will get the 190 soon.


----------



## TIJIV (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello all, 

Not sure correct form for this question but input to this will be appreciated. Thanks

Query: In PTE having 79 in all four communication skills. But overall score is 78. As per EOI it's calculating 20 points but anyone has face any issue with similar score in grant?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

TIJIV said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Not sure correct form for this question but input to this will be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Query: In PTE having 79 in all four communication skills. But overall score is 78. As per EOI it's calculating 20 points but anyone has face any issue with similar score in grant?


You can claim for 29 points.

DHA is very clear about this: At least 79 for each of the 4 test components

Overall score and enabling skills score doesn’t matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

Crocs said:


> Are you onshore?


No... Chennai, India


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TIJIV said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Not sure correct form for this question but input to this will be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Query: In PTE having 79 in all four communication skills. But overall score is 78. As per EOI it's calculating 20 points but anyone has face any issue with similar score in grant?


If you have 79+ in all 4 LRSW, then how on earth can you get 78 as average ?
Cheers


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

Does an application ever change from onshore to offshore?

I exited during the border lockout and came back to India last June, I lodged as an onshore candidate in Jan 2020. Wondering if they ever automatically change it?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

kishore787 said:


> Does an application ever change from onshore to offshore?
> 
> I exited during the border lockout and came back to India last June, I lodged as an onshore candidate in Jan 2020. Wondering if they ever automatically change it?


they will know about your current stay in Aus or outside(it's important becoz for onshore there is no IED but offshore it's must). At the same time you can upload your current location as India in the application it seems.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kishore787 said:


> Does an application ever change from onshore to offshore?
> 
> I exited during the border lockout and came back to India last June, I lodged as an onshore candidate in Jan 2020. Wondering if they ever automatically change it?


It is a change in circumstances and you are supposed to update the dha
If you don’t do it, DHA will know as they control the borders so they get information on everyone entering or leaving 
Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

guys, is there any post grant group to reach out..


----------



## TalAus (Nov 12, 2020)

Rambajam said:


> Please what state did you get the offer from? And how many points please? I’m a graphic designer lodged feb 2020 for nsw @85 pts


South Australia, Food Technologist, 80 points.


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello ,hope everyone is doing well, 
I applied for 190 vic visa in dec 2019 OFFSHORE as I have s48. but I am onshore now so the question is 
Is the immigration going ask me to exit country before they grant me visa? Thanks


----------



## Kiran31g (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I am applying for 190 Victoria skilled visa.

I have started working in Melbourne from 20-Oct-2019, after my skill assessment they are only considering my experience from 17-APR-2020. They have deduced 4 years of experience as I am from Non-IT background which includes 6 months of my Melbourne experience as well.

I need help for answering the below question. *whether I should give the date as 20-OCT-2019 or 17-APR-2020?
When did you commence working in Victoria in the occupation listed on your Skills Assessment (or highly relevant occupation)?*

Thanks in advance
Kiran G


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Yogisharma said:


> Hello ,hope everyone is doing well,
> I applied for 190 vic visa in dec 2019 OFFSHORE as I have s48. but I am onshore now so the question is
> Is the immigration going ask me to exit country before they grant me visa? Thanks


Nope.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Yogisharma said:


> Hello ,hope everyone is doing well,
> I applied for 190 vic visa in dec 2019 OFFSHORE as I have s48. but I am onshore now so the question is
> Is the immigration going ask me to exit country before they grant me visa? Thanks


No.
But don’t forget to update your residential address on ImmiAccount system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

czxbnb said:


> No.
> But don’t forget to update your residential address on ImmiAccount system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from


czxbnb said:


> No.
> But don’t forget to update your residential address on ImmiAccount system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks v much, but I heard if you apply any PR visa OFFSORE and you come back(to Australia) ,immigration will ask you to exit the country before they grant you PR, kindly correct me if I am wrong such as
Parents, partner visa,190 etc????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yogisharma said:


> from
> 
> 
> Thanks v much, but I heard if you apply any PR visa OFFSORE and you come back(to Australia) ,immigration will ask you to exit the country before they grant you PR, kindly correct me if I am wrong such as
> Parents, partner visa,190 etc????


Parents and partners no longer have to exit for grant
Never heard of 190 applicants requiring to exit even in the past
Cheers


----------



## SomZaid1313 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello to all, finally received my grant. Here are the details for reference. 
190 - ACT 
EOI lodged - 9-01-2020 
ACT Nomination - 28-01-2020
Application lodged - 02-03-2020
CO Contact - 15-11-2020
Grant received - 01-04-2021

This was one hell of a journey. As relieved as I am now that I get to stay and build a life, the wait has been so long that I am still in the process of digesting this new milestone achieved. Onto the next goal and a new journey now. 

All the best to those who have been waiting, hang in there, you will receive your grant out of the blue one day soon and wouldn't know what to do next. Plan, plan, plan. Plan big things because you need to prepare for a whole lot of new opportunities you will get to grow as an individual. 

Thank you to all those who answered my queries, and read my rants about the long wait. This wait period legit gave me clinical anxiety but has also taught me to let go of the things beyond my control and focus on what I can do when my fate limits me. 

Regards, 
Somya


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

NB said:


> Parents and partners no longer have to exit for grant
> Never heard of 190 applicants requiring to exit even in the past
> Cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I am not sure about section 48 bar cases
Cheers


----------



## aarerJaa (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi guys,
What are the chances for the NSW state nomination?

95+5 points. Dev Prog. Just lodged EOI


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

aarerJaa said:


> Hi guys,
> What are the chances for the NSW state nomination?
> 
> 95+5 points. Dev Prog. Just lodged EOI


More than 90%.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Hello to all, finally received my grant. Here are the details for reference.
> 190 - ACT
> EOI lodged - 9-01-2020
> ACT Nomination - 28-01-2020
> ...


Congratulations 
We are waiting for our "out of the blue one day" to come soon


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

SomZaid1313 said:


> Hello to all, finally received my grant. Here are the details for reference.
> 190 - ACT
> EOI lodged - 9-01-2020
> ACT Nomination - 28-01-2020
> ...


Congrats mate. What did CO ask for?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

aarerJaa said:


> Hi guys,
> What are the chances for the NSW state nomination?
> 
> 95+5 points. Dev Prog. Just lodged EOI


Please check your inbox, NSW is issuing invitations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balkarsinghdandiwal (Nov 19, 2019)

I guys I have applied 190 web developer with 90 points in 3/20
Status is still received no update 
But did APF again and uploaded as it was exp
Question, is there any difference while granting if applied as single or couple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

balkarsinghdandiwal said:


> I guys I have applied 190 web developer with 90 points in 3/20
> Status is still received no update
> But did APF again and uploaded as it was exp
> Question, is there any difference while granting if applied as single or couple
> ...


States work in mysterious ways when it comes to sponsorship 
Maybe an applicant having a spouse who is employable in the state will be preferred over another single applicant or unemployable spouse
This is my personal view which I can’t substantiate 
Cheers


----------



## balkarsinghdandiwal (Nov 19, 2019)

NB said:


> States work in mysterious ways when it comes to sponsorship
> Maybe an applicant having a spouse who is employable in the state will be preferred over another single applicant or unemployable spouse
> This is my personal view which I can’t substantiate
> Cheers


Thx for reply and sharing info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal.chand86 (Jul 19, 2020)

I got PR visa grant letter in mail from DHA. I am also able to see grant letter in my immi account. 
Is there any further process to do?

I understood, Next step is book flight tickets & complete Covid-19 procedure to reach Australia. Correct?


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

p.sotts said:


> Hi @kunal.chand86 <SNIP>





kunal.chand86 said:


> I got PR visa grant letter in mail from DHA. I am also able to see grant letter in my immi account.
> Is there any further process to do?
> 
> I understood, Next step is book flight tickets & complete Covid-19 procedure to reach Australia. Correct?


Congratulations Man,could you please share some information about your application?such as!!
Did you apply offshore or onshore?
Which occupation and state ?
When did you apply also did you get any co contact?
Thanks


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello!
Just wondering if anyone has experienced delay in processing AFP checks? I applied for mine two weeks ago as CO requested for a new one, and mine still hans't came yet. Called AFP and they say it is being processed... 

Also, did anyone have to go through interview through a phone call (from CO) to verify relationship with the spouse/partner? I know this is often the case for Partner Visas but not sure if it is common thing for skilled visa too??


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

kunal.chand86 said:


> I got PR visa grant letter in mail from DHA. I am also able to see grant letter in my immi account.
> Is there any further process to do?
> 
> I understood, Next step is book flight tickets & complete Covid-19 procedure to reach Australia. Correct?


Next step you can book flight to Australia and prepare for quarantine. You will need to fill the health clearance form 72 hours before departure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

Finally received my grant email today after 14 month wait.

Occupation chef in NSW
Lodged visa 14 February 2020
co contact 9 April 2021
granted 12 April 2021

me and a partner living and working in the state


----------



## Santity100 (Mar 16, 2021)

Congratulations.


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

Santity100 said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks 👍


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

Dear Valued Members,

Please I need your help,

I am on a waiting status for 190 visa grant, applied as a single applicant offshore since 14 months, there is an arranged marriage in the horizon and If I get married before the grant I would lose 10 points which I claimed for being single, please advise me how I should act with this situation?

Also If I update my status will I have to redo any of the submitted documents or will the waiting time restart?

How about getting married and let my partner take competent English and do skill assessment and try to claim and get 10 points, however what does it mean “ Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation. “
let’s say my partner occupation is Dentist which I cannot find it in state visa occupations list and my occupation is ITC Support Engineer which is on the list, in this case partner points will not be granted?

Thank you very much for all of your replies.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Refotsirk said:


> Finally received my grant email today after 14 month wait.
> 
> Occupation chef in NSW
> Lodged visa 14 February 2020
> ...


Congratulations. What was the CO contact for? 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aziz21 said:


> Dear Valued Members,
> 
> Please I need your help,
> 
> ...


Your points are frozen on the date of the invite
You cannot swap points at your will
If you get married, you will lose 10 points and in all likelihood your application will be rejected for over claiming points
You cannot swap that 10 points with your spouse skills points so your question is pointless 
Cheers


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Aziz21 said:


> Dear Valued Members,
> 
> Please I need your help,
> 
> ...


The only solution is: postpone your marriage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Any news on accountants


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Refotsirk said:


> Finally received my grant email today after 14 month wait.
> 
> Occupation chef in NSW
> Lodged visa 14 February 2020
> ...


Congrats. What did CO ask for?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

kunal.chand86 said:


> I got PR visa grant letter in mail from DHA. I am also able to see grant letter in my immi account.
> Is there any further process to do?
> 
> I understood, Next step is book flight tickets & complete Covid-19 procedure to reach Australia. Correct?


Hey.. can you provide more details on your application.. getting offshore grant is super rare..


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

If we get new passport after visa lodged, what are the docs need to update on visa application other then uploading new passport and updating passport details


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

manu24 said:


> Congrats. What did CO ask for?


Thank you!
They asked for bank statement to prove three years claimed work experience and also that I had lived in a regional area.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flowerdessert said:


> If we get new passport after visa lodged, what are the docs need to update on visa application other then uploading new passport and updating passport details


That’s enough
Cheers


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Refotsirk said:


> Thank you!
> They asked for bank statement to prove three years claimed work experience and also that I had lived in a regional area.


Thanks mate. What did you submit to prove that you lived in a regional?
I claimed 5 points for studying in a regional area. You think degree certificate would be enough to prove that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manu24 said:


> Thanks mate. What did you submit to prove that you lived in a regional?
> I claimed 5 points for studying in a regional area. You think degree certificate would be enough to prove that?


You may also need to prove that you lived regional
Utility bills, rental agreements etc
It’s the CO prerogative 
Cheers


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

manu24 said:


> Thanks mate. What did you submit to prove that you lived in a regional?
> I claimed 5 points for studying in a regional area. You think degree certificate would be enough to prove that?


Bank statements with my address highlighted. Was All that I had since I had been renting private, rooms and flats so didn't have any bills nor lease contract.


----------



## kunal.chand86 (Jul 19, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Hey.. can you provide more details on your application.. getting offshore grant is super rare..


I am offshore and got grant for subclass 190. Visa longed in Jul 2020.


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Refotsirk said:


> Bank statements with my address highlighted. Was All that I had since I had been renting private, rooms and flats so didn't have any bills nor lease contract.


Thanks a lot. That will help as i had been renting as well.


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

kunal.chand86 said:


> I am offshore and got grant for subclass 190. Visa longed in Jul 2020.


Hi Kunal ,which occupation?


----------



## kunal.chand86 (Jul 19, 2020)

Yogisharma said:


> Hi Kunal ,which occupation?


Civil Engineer


----------



## DomoCanadianCarpenter (Oct 27, 2018)

kunal.chand86 said:


> Civil Engineer


Did you just recieved your offshore grant out of the blue and your not currently in Oz and didn't apply for PR while in Oz? Anything special you can think of regarding your situation? Do you have an employer waiting for you or have applied for an exemption?


----------



## kunal.chand86 (Jul 19, 2020)

DomoCanadianCarpenter said:


> Did you just recieved your offshore grant out of the blue and your not currently in Oz and didn't apply for PR while in Oz? Anything special you can think of regarding your situation? Do you have an employer waiting for you or have applied for an exemption?


Nothing special. I am still offshore. I have done all process offshore. I yet to find job. Even I know couple of people who got grant in 2021 & offshore. Things are started to move for offshore applicant.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

kunal.chand86 said:


> Nothing special. I am still offshore. I have done all process offshore. I yet to find job. Even I know couple of people who got grant in 2021 & offshore. Things are started to move for offshore applicant.


You are one lucky chap! Congratulations!!


----------



## Subhajit21 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi All,
I submitted EOI for QLD 190 on 1st Feb'21, but still no invitation.
ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 85 (incl. state nomination).
Anyone received invitation with 85 or below points in the 2613 category?

Many thanks!


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

negi said:


> You are one lucky chap! Congratulations!!


 FYI.

190 Visa Processing
----------------------
Up to 31/03/2021 DHA had the following 190s Lodged but not yet granted

Onshore 7,356
Offshore 5,586
*Visa grants for this financial year up to 31/03/2021 are*
- Onshore 6,430
*- Offshore 1,232*


----------



## ASinha123 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi All,
Question: I'm currently on a bridging visa onshore waiting for the 190 grant for ICT Business Analyst skill. My visa application is on the Initial Assessment stage with medical check complete. I am currently working for a hospital that I've added to the application, however, I am planning on moving to another job in a month. What effects will the job change have on my visa application, if any?

State - Victoria
Invite received for 190 - 16th Feb 2021
Lodged Date - 23rd Feb 2021
Medical check complete - 30th March 2021

I am hoping for a direct grant sooner rather than later (fingers crossed) since I've given all possible documents and all steps are complete from my end. 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ASinha123 said:


> Hi All,
> Question: I'm currently on a bridging visa onshore waiting for the 190 grant for ICT Business Analyst skill. My visa application is on the Initial Assessment stage with medical check complete. I am currently working for a hospital that I've added to the application, however, I am planning on moving to another job in a month. What effects will the job change have on my visa application, if any?
> 
> State - Victoria
> ...


Your bridging visa has kicked in ?
Your substantive visa has expired ?
Cheers


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

ASinha123 said:


> Hi All,
> Question: I'm currently on a bridging visa onshore waiting for the 190 grant for ICT Business Analyst skill. My visa application is on the Initial Assessment stage with medical check complete. I am currently working for a hospital that I've added to the application, however, I am planning on moving to another job in a month. What effects will the job change have on my visa application, if any?
> 
> State - Victoria
> ...


----------



## ASinha123 (Mar 9, 2021)

NB said:


> Your bridging visa has kicked in ?
> Your substantive visa has expired ?
> Cheers


Hey, yes my bridging visa has kicked in and my 485 has expired.


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

ASinha123 said:


> Hey, yes my bridging visa has kicked in and my 485 has expired.


I understand that the only issue you might have is that some companies don't hire on bridging visas. Other than that, if the new company is happy to hire you, you already have the rights of a permanent resident.


----------



## ASinha123 (Mar 9, 2021)

erikamadeiros said:


> I understand that the only issue you might have is that some companies don't hire on bridging visas. Other than that, if the new company is happy to hire you, you already have the rights of a permanent resident.


Oh brilliant! Yeah, they only asked if I have work rights and if they would need to sponsor me. And because I have full work rights they don't care if it's a bridging visa I'm on atm.


----------



## error404error (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi all, I just received the grant for 190 NSW

Engineering Professional NEC - Onshore

NSW Invitation - 16/09/2020
NSW Invitation approval - 28/09/2020
NSW 190 Visa lodge - 10/10/2020
CO contact for medical - 21/03/2021
Medical completion - 13/04/2021
Grant - 16/04/2021


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

HHBS said:


> FYI.
> 
> 190 Visa Processing
> ----------------------
> ...


Yes I know these numbers. But out of these 1200 offshore people who got grants till date, some of them might already be having a job offer, many who were onshore at the time of lodgement but offshore when granted and a few numbers will be secondary applicants too. So, the number of people (primary applicants) who are purely offshore without a job offer will be very few out of these just like @kunal.chand86 thus one of the few lucky fellows.


----------



## DomoCanadianCarpenter (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes, and most offshore grants were surely PMSOL. The rest of us have to wait an indefinite period of time. Hopefully, they either expand the PMSOL come June or begin chipping away at the backlog. 

Ooh and just a thought. Even though Oz vaccination rollout is going relatively slowly, the rest of the world is fairing better. Therefore even if they botched their rollout, many countries haven't and are in good shape, which would make us less of a "threat".


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

DomoCanadianCarpenter said:


> Yes, and most offshore grants were surely PMSOL. The rest of us have to wait an indefinite period of time. Hopefully, they either expand the PMSOL come June or begin chipping away at the backlog.


Not really. Because PMSOL doesnt have to do anything with 190 grants. It's mostly for Employer sponsored visas. Also, If PMSOL has to do anything with 190 grants, I too might have been the lucky one. I'm a Critical Care RN (offshore) awaiting 190 VIC grant since the last 13 months without any update


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

The Processing Timeline has again been updated to 12 - 14 months and it looks like there are fewer grants in April than March. Wonder what has changed again.. so tired of this waiting!


----------



## error404error (Apr 16, 2021)

IndieNish said:


> The Processing Timeline has again been updated to 12 - 14 months and it looks like there are fewer grants in April than March. Wonder what has changed again.. so tired of this waiting!
> 
> View attachment 99464


I got the grant in exactly 6 months


----------



## DomoCanadianCarpenter (Oct 27, 2018)

negi said:


> Not really. Because PMSOL doesnt have to do anything with 190 grants. It's mostly for Employer sponsored visas. Also, If PMSOL has to do anything with 190 grants, I too might have been the lucky one. I'm a Critical Care RN (offshore) awaiting 190 VIC grant since the last 13 months without any update


I noticed more healthcare workers being granted their 189/190s over other 'non critical', the statistics even indicate that. Nonetheless, still a darn slow process across the board. Would be nice to see more happening for us. Fingers crossed 🤞 for all of us!


IndieNish said:


> The Processing Timeline has again been updated to 12 - 14 months and it looks like there are fewer grants in April than March. Wonder what has changed again.. so tired of this waiting!
> 
> View attachment 99464


Maybe their waiting for the end of FY 2020/2021, before they exhaust the reminder of their allocations. That's my guess.


----------



## Manvir singh (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi guys finally my wait is over....i got my grant yesterday for 190 accountant from 2018.. 3years of process....i cant share my details...but dont lose hope guys you will all get it soon ....onshore


----------



## Daddarren (Aug 4, 2020)

Manvir singh said:


> Hi guys finally my wait is over....i got my grant yesterday for 190 accountant from 2018.. 3years of process....i cant share my details...but dont lose hope guys you will all get it soon ....onshore


3 YEARS??? Damn, I would need therapy for that...but happy for you! Congrats! Still waiting since 2020 Feb, web developer onshore


----------



## parthpkp (Apr 1, 2021)

Wow manvir! Congratulations man....can you give us some details about points and when you received the invite, CO contact and all that ?



Manvir singh said:


> Hi guys finally my wait is over....i got my grant yesterday for 190 accountant from 2018.. 3years of process....i cant share my details...but dont lose hope guys you will all get it soon ....onshore


----------



## shakyak (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello guys,
Finally i got my grant after 5 years of agony and pain. This forum has been a great help for me to level my anxeity. Keep faith guys, grant is comming soon. 

Here is my timeline:
occupation- developer programmer
points-90+5(State sponsorship)
invitation date- 4 March 2020
lodge date-25 march 2020
co contact- 5 Dec 2020
grant date- 04 April 2021

Good luck to everyone guys!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

shakyak said:


> Hello guys,
> Finally i got my grant after 5 years of agony and pain. This forum has been a great help for me to level my anxeity. Keep faith guys, grant is comming soon.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> ...


Congrats... Assuming grant date is 21 April and not 4 April mate  You onshore?


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Friends,
I have renewed my passport. Where should I update the passport details so that Vevo is updated with the latest passport information?

Regards
Arjun


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arjunpinu said:


> Friends,
> I have renewed my passport. Where should I update the passport details so that Vevo is updated with the latest passport information?
> 
> Regards
> Arjun


Use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new passport details
Upload a copy of the passport also
Check after a couple of days to make sure that it is updated in VEVO
Cheers


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Excellent! Thank you so much @NB . You rock as usual. Appreciate the quick response.


----------



## sankar7047 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my application for 190 subclass. My current 482 visa going to expire soon. I have got the bridging visa which will become active after the 482 visa expires. 

I know I can stay here legally but can I apply for 482 visa extension while my PR application is still in progress? 

Anyone came across this situation? And what will happen if a 482 extension application submitted?

Thanks,
Sankar

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sankar7047 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application for 190 subclass. My current 482 visa going to expire soon. I have got the bridging visa which will become active after the 482 visa expires.
> 
> ...


Why on earth would you do that when you would have unlimited working and living rights in Australia under the bridging visa ?
Just let the 482 expire normally and continue to work with the same employer or any other employer also if you so desire
Cheers


----------



## sankar7047 (Jan 24, 2020)

NB said:


> Why on earth would you do that when you would have unlimited working and living rights in Australia under the bridging visa ?
> Just let the 482 expire normally and continue to work with the same employer or any other employer also if you so desire
> Cheers


Will an active Bridging visa gives you full work rights by default?

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/bridging-visa-a-010#When - Here it says otherwise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sankar7047 said:


> Will an active Bridging visa gives you full work rights by default?
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/bridging-visa-a-010#When - Here it says otherwise.
> View attachment 99482


Did you get a BVA which does not have working rights ?
It’s nearly impossible to have that condition when you are on a 482 when you applied
Recheck your BVA carefully to see what restrictions it has
Cheers


----------



## Mathewpeterlee (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi guys. Does anyone know if the first entry into Australia has to be into the state you were sponsored? 

I ask because flights into Victoria (my sponsored state) are much more expensive than Sydney/Cairns and I would happily do my first entrance/quarantine there if that's allowed? I would then journey onto Melbourne once I am out of quarantine.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## DomoCanadianCarpenter (Oct 27, 2018)

Mathewpeterlee said:


> Hi guys. Does anyone know if the first entry into Australia has to be into the state you were sponsored?
> 
> I ask because flights into Victoria (my sponsored state) are much more expensive than Sydney/Cairns and I would happily do my first entrance/quarantine there if that's allowed? I would then journey onto Melbourne once I am out of quarantine.
> 
> Thanks, Matt


Doubt it, you're only morally obligated to stay in the state. Considering the current pandemic, I think they would just want us to quarintine immediately.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mathewpeterlee said:


> Hi guys. Does anyone know if the first entry into Australia has to be into the state you were sponsored?
> 
> I ask because flights into Victoria (my sponsored state) are much more expensive than Sydney/Cairns and I would happily do my first entrance/quarantine there if that's allowed? I would then journey onto Melbourne once I am out of quarantine.
> 
> Thanks, Matt


NO one is bothered with 15 days
As long as you don’t take up a job or rent a home in another state, you are fine
Cheers


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

Any one is waiting for grant who lodged on dec 2019 and got co contact on nov 2020 and onshore.?


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

kunal.chand86 said:


> I got PR visa grant letter in mail from DHA. I am also able to see grant letter in my immi account.
> Is there any further process to do?
> 
> I understood, Next step is book flight tickets & complete Covid-19 procedure to reach Australia. Correct?


Hi Kunal,

I have lodged my EOI for 190 visa on Nov 2020, for software engineer with 95 points. Is there any intimation we receive or any step which we need to take post that on skillselect ? visa status shows as submitted.


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

Guys, I need your help to understand the further process , I have created my EOI for subclass 190 for QLND, NSW and Victoria with 95 pints. And also lodged visa 189 on 1st Nov 2020 with 90 points, given is my anzsco code : 261313 - *Software Engineer* . Also 5 points would be deducted of age on my birthday of age. Status still shows submitted on skillselect, and I haven't received any intimation so far. Is there anything else what I must do post EOI, till i receive a grant ? And what do you think are my chances of getting an invite ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaya Ahuja said:


> Guys, I need your help to understand the further process , I have created my EOI for subclass 190 for QLND, NSW and Victoria with 95 pints. And also lodged visa 189 on 1st Nov 2020 with 90 points, given is my anzsco code : 261313 - *Software Engineer* . Also 5 points would be deducted of age on my birthday of age. Status still shows submitted on skillselect, and I haven't received any intimation so far. Is there anything else what I must do post EOI, till i receive a grant ? And what do you think are my chances of getting an invite ?


There is nothing else to do but wait
Are you onshore or offshore ?
Cheers


----------



## sathyaseelan k (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello, Can someone pls advise me on the below case
I've lodged my EOI in May-2020 and I've updated my EOI on Nov-2020 with 95 points(software Engineer), I haven't got my invite yet. When I had a look at my application, did a mistake Usual country of residence given as India instead of Australia. Just corrected now (26 Apr 2021). . Now my updated date got changed. i've been in Australis for more than 5 years. What will happen to my date of effect. any chance for the next NSW invitation round> please advise?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sathyaseelan k said:


> Hello, Can someone pls advise me on the below case
> I've lodged my EOI in May-2020 and I've updated my EOI on Nov-2020 with 95 points(software Engineer), I haven't got my invite yet. When I had a look at my application, did a mistake Usual country of residence given as India instead of Australia. Just corrected now (26 Apr 2021). . Now my updated date got changed. i've been in Australis for more than 5 years. What will happen to my date of effect. any chance for the next NSW invitation round> please advise?


You may have missed the bus for this year NSW sponsorship invites with this blunder
I am not sure how many more invites will be issued by NSW in the remaining 2 months of this financial year
Your date of effect will not be changed
It will still be Nov 2020
Cheers


----------



## sathyaseelan k (Apr 25, 2021)

Yeah. Feeling very bad. No hope for the next round? next month? Writing Naati will help ? migration agent consultancy ? any sort of thing will help?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sathyaseelan k said:


> Yeah. Feeling very bad. No hope for the next round? next month? Writing Naati will help ? migration agent consultancy ? any sort of thing will help?


Migration agent cannot help unless you have made more blunders in your assessment or eoi
5 points is definitely going to help you
It puts you in a different league
It’s definitely worth the expense 
Cheers


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

NB said:


> NO one is bothered with 15 days
> As long as you don’t take up a job or rent a home in another state, you are fine
> Cheers


Hi NB, what if the stay is in the sponsoring state but work is from the other state (remote work)? Would that still be an issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arjunpinu said:


> Hi NB, what if the stay is in the sponsoring state but work is from the other state (remote work)? Would that still be an issue?


This work from home concept is going to be very vexatious 
Each person you talk to, will have different views
I will not be surprised if 2 officers in DHA also give different answers to this question
Cheers


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

NB said:


> There is nothing else to do but wait
> Are you onshore or offshore ?
> Cheers


I am offshore


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaya Ahuja said:


> I am offshore


Off shore non healthcare only 100 points and above in 189 should be optimistic in the near term
Cheers


----------



## Sarwa (Apr 16, 2021)

Dear All.. would like to share a piece of positive news. got my PR grant today

State - QLD
Occupation - Software Engineer
Points - 95
State Nomination Date - 9-Mar-21
Visa lodge date - 24-Mar-21
Medicals - 9-Apr-21
CO Contact - Direct Grant
Visa Grant date - 27-Apr-21
Timelines - 1 Month
Location - ONSHORE


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

My friend got his PR from VIC as a Chef. Invitation on Jan 2020. Grant today 27/04/2021 and CO contact for new docs on 1st March 20221


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Loverboyns said:


> My friend got his PR from VIC as a Chef. Invitation on Jan 2020. Grant today 27/04/2021 and CO contact for new docs on 1st March 20221


Hey mate do you know what did CO request for?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

manu24 said:


> Hey mate do you know what did CO request for?


New police report and job reference letter from his previous job.


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

offshore or onshore.


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> My friend got his PR from VIC as a Chef. Invitation on Jan 2020. Grant today 27/04/2021 and CO contact for new docs on 1st March 20221


Offshore or onshore.


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

I have lodge my visa 2019 december and I got co contact around Feb 2020. Since then nothing. My agent says that can’t do anything only waiting. Im offshore applicant.

Can we contact CO?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

badscorpian said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have lodge my visa 2019 december and I got co contact around Feb 2020. Since then nothing. My agent says that can’t do anything only waiting. Im offshore applicant.
> 
> Can we contact CO?


No you cannot. You can call DHA asking progress on your case but they would just reply generally that you are in 10% and hence processing is late. 

There are multiple emails like [email protected] where you can send email but those wont have any impact given DHA doesn't reply to emails on case basis. So technically when you agent says that we can't do anything. They are right. 

I had a similar case with CO contact in March 2020 and silence since then. So we cannot anything besides waiting. If you want to try something then go redo your PCC as chances of CO asking for PCC are high but not 100% surety given it's upto CO.


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> No you cannot. You can call DHA asking progress on your case but they would just reply generally that you are in 10% and hence processing is late.
> 
> There are multiple emails like [email protected] where you can send email but those wont have any impact given DHA doesn't reply to emails on case basis. So technically when you agent says that we can't do anything. They are right.
> 
> I had a similar case with CO contact in March 2020 and silence since then. So we cannot anything besides waiting. If you want to try something then go redo your PCC as chances of CO asking for PCC are high but not 100% surety given it's upto CO.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

harishsingh310 said:


> Offshore or onshore.


Onshore


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi Guys!
I am an offshore applicants on 190 visa - NSW, and I've been waiting for 14 months and 10 day, technically the standard processing time passed so I called the department of home affairs and they said nothing you can do beside waiting, and our standard processing time is just the average waiting time for 90% of the applicants, and other 10% have to wait, so only God knows how long to wait, we could wait indefinitely.

Do you see any hope in the horizon?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aziz21 said:


> Hi Guys!
> I am an offshore applicants on 190 visa - NSW, and I've been waiting for 14 months and 10 day, technically the standard processing time passed so I called the department of home affairs and they said nothing you can do beside waiting, and our standard processing time is just the average waiting time for 90% of the applicants, and other 10% have to wait, so only God knows how long to wait, we could wait indefinitely.
> 
> Do you see any hope in the horizon?


Offshore may have to wait till 2022
I don’t see any major grants in this year
Cheers


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

NB said:


> Offshore may have to wait till 2022
> I don’t see any major grants in this year
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your response, but may I know like based on what you are saying till 2022 ? do you have any statistics or solid vision or just your own prediction?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aziz21 said:


> Thanks NB for your response, but may I know like based on what you are saying till 2022 ? do you have any statistics or solid vision or just your own prediction?


It’s my own assessment 
You can consult a Mara agent to get statistics and solid vision
Cheers


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Applied for 190 visa on May 2019. Got 1st CO contact on Nov 2019, second CO contact on Nov 2020. My newborn was added on March 2021. But DHA is yet to provide the HAP ID for the newborn. Sent 3 emails so far asking the same. But no response. Really frustrated with the waiting.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

musibs said:


> Applied for 190 visa on May 2019. Got 1st CO contact on Nov 2019, second CO contact on Nov 2020. My newborn was added on March 2021. But DHA is yet to provide the HAP ID for the newborn. Sent 3 emails so far asking the same. But no response. Really frustrated with the waiting.


Have you uploaded Passport of Newborn and Change in Circumstances form? I got HAP ID in 3 days flat after uploading these and then mailing them


----------



## Aziz21 (Jan 10, 2021)

NB said:


> It’s my own assessment
> You can consult a Mara agent to get statistics and solid vision
> Cheers


Thank you NB, Do you recommend a Mara agent to consult?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aziz21 said:


> Thank you NB, Do you recommend a Mara agent to consult?


Of course
They also have to make a living
Cheers


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi all, hope you are all well. I have a question regarding 190 Vic visa grant. I received 190 invitation in February 2020 lodged by application in March 2020 with 95 points as a Chemist. I am currently on my 485 visa and my bridging visa is not yet active. My question is I received a job offer from Sydney and if I move there before getting my grant, would it have any effect? What are my options now as it's a really good job offer for the next 5 years or so.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ranvan said:


> Hi all, hope you are all well. I have a question regarding 190 Vic visa grant. I received 190 invitation in February 2020 lodged by application in March 2020 with 95 points as a Chemist. I am currently on my 485 visa and my bridging visa is not yet active. My question is I received a job offer from Sydney and if I move there before getting my grant, would it have any effect? What are my options now as it's a really good job offer for the next 5 years or so.


What are the restrictions on your 485 ?
Do you have to stay regionals?
Cheers


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

NB said:


> What are the restrictions on your 485 ?
> Do you have to stay regionals?
> Cheers


No. My 485 doesn't have any restrictions. However, I am worried of my upcoming 190 visa grant as it is sponsored by Vic state and I have to stay in the state for 2 years or so, and also have to stay in the state until I receive my 190 grant. I don't want to jeopardize my chances of 190 PR. At the same time, this job is am excellent one to leave.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ranvan said:


> No. My 485 doesn't have any restrictions. However, I am worried of my upcoming 190 visa grant as it is sponsored by Vic state and I have to stay in the state for 2 years or so, and also have to stay in the state until I receive my 190 grant. I don't want to jeopardize my chances of 190 PR. At the same time, this job is am excellent one to leave.


As you are sponsored by VIC, you will have to move to Vic once your 190 is granted
If there are no restrictions on your 485 then you can move to Sydney and work there till the 190 is granted
The bridging visa will also allow you to work in Sydney if it has no work restrictions 
Whether you want to honour your VIC commitment or not, only you can decide, because the chances of getting an exemption from VIC is nil
Cheers


----------



## aarerJaa (Oct 7, 2020)

Sarwa said:


> Dear All.. would like to share a piece of positive news. got my PR grant today
> 
> State - QLD
> Occupation - Software Engineer
> ...


have you lodged via an agent or by yourself?


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Have you uploaded Passport of Newborn and Change in Circumstances form? I got HAP ID in 3 days flat after uploading these and then mailing them


Thanks @bahlv Yes I have uploaded passport, Birth Certificate, and the changes in circumstances form. Also emailed them all these. After email within, 10 days they added my newborn in the application and I have received an acknowledgement. But they are yet to provide the HAP ID.

For you when did they add the newborn in the application and when you got the HAP ID?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

musibs said:


> Thanks @bahlv Yes I have uploaded passport, Birth Certificate, and the changes in circumstances form. Also emailed them all these. After email within, 10 days they added my newborn in the application and I have received an acknowledgement. But they are yet to provide the HAP ID.
> 
> For you when did they add the newborn in the application and when you got the HAP ID?


Both happened simultaneously.. it showed health assessment required against my baby's name


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

NB said:


> As you are sponsored by VIC, you will have to move to Vic once your 190 is granted
> If there are no restrictions on your 485 then you can move to Sydney and work there till the 190 is granted
> The bridging visa will also allow you to work in Sydney if it has no work restrictions
> Whether you want to honour your VIC commitment or not, only you can decide, because the chances of getting an exemption from VIC is nil
> Cheers


Does that mean they would never give an exemption to any one? What would happen if I move out to Sydney anyway? Are there chances of 190 visa cancellation? I am sorry to ask like this, but it's a job offer after lot of frustration with Vic.


----------



## dfcosta (Oct 9, 2016)

Ranvan said:


> Does that mean they would never give an exemption to any one? What would happen if I move out to Sydney anyway? Are there chances of 190 visa cancellation? I am sorry to ask like this, but it's a job offer after lot of frustration with Vic.


If you don't wanna jeopardize your 190 visa you should honor your commitment with Vic. Only you can make a decision if the job worth the risk. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ranvan said:


> Does that mean they would never give an exemption to any one? What would happen if I move out to Sydney anyway? Are there chances of 190 visa cancellation? I am sorry to ask like this, but it's a job offer after lot of frustration with Vic.


You will not be the first and nor the last to not honour the commitment 
Till now I have not come any instance where the 190 was cancelled
Some states asked some applicants why they did not honour their commitment 
What happened after that, I have no idea 
But who knows what the future holds
You can try to get an exemption but chances are extremely low
Cheers


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

NB said:


> You will not be the first and nor the last to not honour the commitment
> Till now I have not come any instance where the 190 was cancelled
> Some states asked some applicants why they did not honour their commitment
> What happened after that, I have no idea
> ...


Thank you @NB. I will have to try and see.


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

Than


dfcosta said:


> If you don't wanna jeopardize your 190 visa you should honor your commitment with Vic. Only you can make a decision if the job worth the risk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you dfcosta.


----------



## kimishah84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Dear All.. got my PR grant today....

I was a silent follower, this forum is really great help...Thank you all of you.

State - NSW
Occupation - Developer programmer
Points - 95
EOI-15-Jan-2021
State Nomination Date - 24-Feb-21
Visa lodge date - 20-Mar-21
Medicals - 25-Mar-21
PCC submitted - 23- Apr-21
CO Contact - Direct Grant
Visa Grant date - 27-Apr-21
Location - ONSHORE 

Do your best, good karma will do the rest....!


----------



## anachan (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi everyone.. I have posted this before but posting again as I am desperate. Victoria state nomination - last round of accepting ROIs will be between 4th May to 10th May. After this submission window, do you think that 190 nomination will open for Registered Nurse (nec)? Or will it open for graduate stream? Will they still need at least 6months of work experience? I am hopeful and desperate as my current skill assessment is as Registered Nurse (nec). Any information will be highly appreciated!
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anachan said:


> Hi everyone.. I have posted this before but posting again as I am desperate. Victoria state nomination - last round of accepting ROIs will be between 4th May to 10th May. After this submission window, do you think that 190 nomination will open for Registered Nurse (nec)? Or will it open for graduate stream? Will they still need at least 6months of work experience? I am hopeful and desperate as my current skill assessment is as Registered Nurse (nec). Any information will be highly appreciated!
> Thank you.


I don’t think even most VIC officials know what you are asking for leave alone ordinary members on the forum
These are all planning decisions which are taken at the highest level
You have to just wait and see what VIC does in future
Getting desperate will not get you an invite but probably an ulcer 
Cheers


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

hey guys

quick question regarding changing residential address. I am waiting for my 190 on-shore, I recently moved to a new place so I believe we need to update my address for my application. does it mean I need to re-upload all the documents with new address on it, which means I need to re-do all the documents basically? that will be pain in the ass. or the mere change of address detail via my Immi Account will do?

thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captainrock said:


> hey guys
> 
> quick question regarding changing residential address. I am waiting for my 190 on-shore, I recently moved to a new place so I believe we need to update my address for my application. does it mean I need to re-upload all the documents with new address on it, which means I need to re-do all the documents basically? that will be pain in the ass. or the mere change of address detail via my Immi Account will do?
> 
> thank you


No worries
Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new address 
Upload an evidence of the new address like driving license or utility bill
Cheers


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> No worries
> Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new address
> Upload an evidence of the new address like driving license or utility bill
> Cheers


Awesome NB, thank you for quick reply! i will update via immi account and attach the new lease. just moved so don't have any bills or new license yet.


----------



## Ali514 (Apr 27, 2021)

Are there any invites for non priority occupations for nsw 190 recently. Have applied under other's Aeronautical engineering with 90 point since oct 2019


----------



## sankar7047 (Jan 24, 2020)

Does anyone have an active Bridging Visa A(bva) for 190 subclass? Just wanted to know about the work rights conditions on VEVO.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sankar7047 said:


> Does anyone have an active Bridging Visa A(bva) for 190 subclass? Just wanted to know about the work rights conditions on VEVO.


BVA working conditions depend on the substantive visa the applicant is holding not only the visa he has applied for 
So if someone else has full working rights, it doesn’t mean you will also get the same even if both have applied for 190
Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear NB 

I am quite keen to get my PR grant and got in touch with a law firm in Syd. They of course don't guarantee a grant but have offered the following for about $1k - just wanted your opinion on the same. Is is worthwhile trying it out?

· importing your visa application

· Attaching Form 956

· Attaching statement from you (we will work with you on this)

· Emailing the Department (x1)

· Calling the Department (x2)

I am ok to part ways with $1k but only if it improves the probability of a grant, even if it improves marginally it is fine. But if it does not improve probability even 1%, then I will let it be. 

Many thanks!
Vik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Dear NB
> 
> I am quite keen to get my PR grant and got in touch with a law firm in Syd. They of course don't guarantee a grant but have offered the following for about $1k - just wanted your opinion on the same. Is is worthwhile trying it out?
> 
> ...


All of this is BS
I would not give them a dollar 
You can take your own decision 
Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> All of this is BS
> I would not give them a dollar
> You can take your own decision
> Cheers




Sure. Will go with your advice.


----------



## fast_seal (May 5, 2021)

Hi all, thought I would post my 190 visa experience. Quite pleased with the very quick turn around.

Good luck everyone.

Arrived in Australia on 482 TSS short term stream - March 2019
482 TSS extended by 2 years - Feb 2021
Applied for ACT 190 as ICT Project Manager - 12 March 2021
Nomination confirmed by ACT - 26 March 2021
Visa lodged with Home Affairs - 6 April 2021
Medical done - 21 April 2021
Visa granted - 5 May 2021


----------



## redow (Mar 13, 2021)

I got my 190 NSW grant today as well.

Software Engineer(onshore) - 95 + 5 state points
Pre-Invite - 25 Feb 2021
Final Invite - 1 Apr 2021
Visa Lodged - 1 Apr 2021
Medicals - 8 Apr 2021
Visa granted - 5 May 2021

Looks like at least 190 onshore processing is gaining some speed lately. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

For offshore those who got grant it is showing location as "OffShore" in VEVO. Does it change to "Onshore" once we landed in Australia, or how status update occurs in VEVO..?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> For offshore those who got grant it is showing location as "OffShore" in VEVO. Does it change to "Onshore" once we landed in Australia, or how status update occurs in VEVO..?


DNA is incharge of immigration at airports also
The moment you leave or enter Australia, it’s recorded and suitable changes are made everywhere including VEVO
Cheers


----------



## Ali514 (Apr 27, 2021)

Any chance of non priority occupations for NSW 190? 90 points (85+5). Although date of EOI lodged doesnt matter but for the ones in 2019.


----------



## Ali514 (Apr 27, 2021)

Ali514 said:


> Any chance of non priority occupations for NSW 190? 90 points (85+5). Although date of EOI lodged doesnt matter but for the ones in 2019.


I assume no chance for non priority ones yet!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Hello
I am hearing the news of many people getting Grant in one or two month time whoever has lodged 190 Visa recently. But
I have lodged 190 Visa one month back and still Case Officer has not appointed for my application.
Any idea when the CO gets appointed to the application usually?

Many Thanks


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Sarwa said:


> Dear All.. would like to share a piece of positive news. got my PR grant today
> 
> State - QLD
> Occupation - Software Engineer
> ...


Congratulations Mate. One question, when the CO got appointed for your application?


----------



## immi_canz (May 6, 2021)

Hello,

I need your advice. I am waiting for a grant. I was nominated by QLD (offshore) on 2019. I had declared around $60K as proof of funds. But as I am still waiting for my grant, and in need of money, can I utilize from $60K funds and maintain $50K until grant. Is that ok ?

Thank you


----------



## Flowerdessert (Dec 14, 2020)

How to ask foi for delayed pr application?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

immi_canz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need your advice. I am waiting for a grant. I was nominated by QLD (offshore) on 2019. I had declared around $60K as proof of funds. But as I am still waiting for my grant, and in need of money, can I utilize from $60K funds and maintain $50K until grant. Is that ok ?
> 
> Thank you


Yes. That shall be fine. It okay even if you need more than 10k. Just go ahead and use what you need.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

V N said:


> Congratulations Mate. One question, when the CO got appointed for your application?


Often candidates don't get to know this as it depends on CO. So chances of knowing this info would be less than 1% in my opinion.


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

mail2notif said:


> Often candidates don't get to know this as it depends on CO. So chances of knowing this info would be less than 1% in my opinion.


Thank You for this information


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know how long PR grants are for QLD 190 visa?
I'm seeing 12months at least on the immigration website but I just saw a visa getting awarded within a month here in this post.
Also, does an offshore partner need to activate their visa, how long is the time span given from visa grant to effectivity date?
We'd like to plan accordingly.

Thanks!


----------



## immi_canz (May 6, 2021)

mail2notif said:


> Yes. That shall be fine. It okay even if you need more than 10k. Just go ahead and use what you need.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Jaya Ahuja (Apr 25, 2021)

NB said:


> Off shore non healthcare only 100 points and above in 189 should be optimistic in the near term
> Cheers


HI I have 95 points in 189 and 100 in 190 for states NSW, Queensland and Victoria and I am offshore. However my 5 points of age will be deducted in September on my birthday. I lodged my EOI on Nov 2020. Is there any hope in near future for the invite ? As a matter of fact any hope till the application expires ?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

gggGman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know how long PR grants are for QLD 190 visa?
> I'm seeing 12months at least on the immigration website but I just saw a visa getting awarded within a month here in this post.
> ...


Grant time depends on onshore Vs offshore status of the applicant. Offshore visa grants have been heavily delayed where majority are waiting for 18+ months now while onshore grants people have received in 1-2 weeks time as well. That's why you have seen cases for grants in a month. 

For offshore partner visa, the visa would have come with an IED (initial entry date) which you need to use as entry date but even with it you can get an exemption letter in current circumstances. Getting exemption would allow you travel beyond IED and this shall be before the must arrive date.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Jaya Ahuja said:


> HI I have 95 points in 189 and 100 in 190 for states NSW, Queensland and Victoria and I am offshore. However my 5 points of age will be deducted in September on my birthday. I lodged my EOI on Nov 2020. Is there any hope in near future for the invite ? As a matter of fact any hope till the application expires ?


In current circumstances it's very difficult for offshore to get the 189 or 190 for popular states. This situation might change in July/August once states receives the new quota for the year. Nobody can predict it exactly.

It will all come down to your job code and it's demand in particular states once they open in next financial year (July 2021+). Good luck.


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

mail2notif said:


> Grant time depends on onshore Vs offshore status of the applicant. Offshore visa grants have been heavily delayed where majority are waiting for 18+ months now while onshore grants people have received in 1-2 weeks time as well. That's why you have seen cases for grants in a month.
> 
> For offshore partner visa, the visa would have come with an IED (initial entry date) which you need to use as entry date but even with it you can get an exemption letter in current circumstances. Getting exemption would allow you travel beyond IED and this shall be before the must arrive date.


Thanks for the reply!
Do I still need to get travel exemption even if I was a defacto for a 190 visa which is a PR visa?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gggGman said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Do I still need to get travel exemption even if I was a defacto for a 190 visa which is a PR visa?
> Thanks!


If you have a PR a visa, you don’t need an exemption 
Once the PR is granted, there is no difference between primary and secondary applicants and the basis that they got the PR
Cheers


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

NB said:


> If you have a PR a visa, you don’t need an exemption
> Once the PR is granted, there is no difference between primary and secondary applicants and the basis that they got the PR
> Cheers


Thanks for this NB !
Is there a thread for Defacto requirements here so I could read up on the requirements?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gggGman said:


> Thanks for this NB !
> Is there a thread for Defacto requirements here so I could read up on the requirements?


There is nothing called defacto once you have been granted a PR
So what requirement link are you looking for ?
You have to search for PR links if at all you need any information 
Cheers


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi all just wanted to know about the vaccination. I live here in India and I have filed my visa for subclass 190 as a chef last year in April. Which vaccine should I opt for, for example the one which is also approved in Australia like Oxfords covishiled(here in India) or should I go for covaxin(approved and made by india). I am a bit curious because if in case I will get my grant in near future and If I will take covaxin, then Australian government can ask me to take the vaccine shots which is approved by the Australian government.
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harishsingh310 said:


> Hi all just wanted to know about the vaccination. I live here in India and I have filed my visa for subclass 190 as a chef last year in April. Which vaccine should I opt for, for example the one which is also approved in Australia like Oxfords covishiled(here in India) or should I go for covaxin(approved and made by india). I am a bit curious because if in case I will get my grant in near future and If I will take covaxin, then Australian government can ask me to take the vaccine shots which is approved by the Australian government.
> Thanks.


Covisheild is approved in Australia also
So go for that
Cheers


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

NB said:


> Covisheild is approved in Australia also
> So go for that
> Cheers


Thank you so much sir.


----------



## Daddarren (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi All,

Just wanna share some good news, my 190 was granted today morning.

Application lodged: 29/01/2020
Visa grated:11/05/2021
Occupation: Web Developer (NSW nominated)
Onshore

No CO contacts, application status went from RECEIVED to FINALISED.


----------



## oecdenis (May 11, 2021)

Hi guys, does anyone know if I can change my 190 application status from off-shore to on-shore after I got into Australia on another visa?

Thanks


----------



## Kurt Semmler (Dec 2, 2020)

oecdenis said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know if I can change my 190 application status from off-shore to on-shore after I got into Australia on another visa?
> 
> Thanks


All you need to do is to change your usual country of residence in your EOI to Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

oecdenis said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know if I can change my 190 application status from off-shore to on-shore after I got into Australia on another visa?
> 
> Thanks


You are waiting for grant or invite?
Cheers


----------



## balkarsinghdandiwal (Nov 19, 2019)

Daddarren said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanna share some good news, my 190 was granted today morning.
> 
> ...


Bro didn’t your medical got expired? What was the last date of update after lodgement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

I have a query about CO contact. I lodged my application with all docs except for medical as I had recently got it done for another visa. Within a week or two I got a notification with a HAPID to get one of the tests done. Is this considered a CO contact?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IndieNish said:


> I have a query about CO contact. I lodged my application with all docs except for medical as I had recently got it done for another visa. Within a week or two I got a notification with a HAPID to get one of the tests done. Is this considered a CO contact?


What is the fascination or fear of CO contact is beyond me
Get the test done and wait for grant
Cheers


----------



## Sarwa (Apr 16, 2021)

V N said:


> Congratulations Mate. One question, when the CO got appointed for your application?


Hi mate - It is a direct grant from Submitted to Finalized state. I hope CO assigned on the date of grant.


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

NB said:


> What is the fascination or fear of CO contact is beyond me
> Get the test done and wait for grant
> Cheers


Thanks NB, a good point.

Got the test done a year ago though and waiting since then as everyone else


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Sarwa said:


> Hi mate - It is a direct grant from Submitted to Finalized state. I hope CO assigned on the date of grant.


Thank you Sarwa


----------



## oecdenis (May 11, 2021)

NB said:


> You are waiting for grant or invite?
> Cheers


Waiting for grant. I am a NZ nurse who has been waiting for my 190 for 16 months now. I had enough of waiting, so I decided to start working in Australia next month. By doing this, I may be able to change my application status to on-shore for immigration to process my visa faster? 

thanks


----------



## oecdenis (May 11, 2021)

Kurt Semmler said:


> All you need to do is to change your usual country of residence in your EOI to Australia.


I am waiting for grant. Submitted my application in 16 months ago


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

oecdenis said:


> Waiting for grant. I am a NZ nurse who has been waiting for my 190 for 16 months now. I had enough of waiting, so I decided to start working in Australia next month. By doing this, I may be able to change my application status to on-shore for immigration to process my visa faster?
> 
> thanks


Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your local Australian address 
Most likely your grant will be expedited
Make sure that you upload the evidence also
Cheers


----------



## oecdenis (May 11, 2021)

NB said:


> Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your local Australian address
> Most likely your grant will be expedited
> Make sure that you upload the evidence also
> Cheers


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Got my grant today.

After long wait. 

190 VIC (cook)
Application 29 May 2019
CO contact 18 April 2021 for medical and new AFP
Grant 12 May 2021


----------



## rvarmae (Oct 28, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> Got my grant today.
> 
> After long wait.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Daddarren (Aug 4, 2020)

balkarsinghdandiwal said:


> Bro didn’t your medical got expired? What was the last date of update after lodgement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, my medical was expired, but I wasn't asked to do a 2nd one or anything. I updated everything else very promptly including the POC.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Loverboyns said:


> Got my grant today.
> 
> After long wait.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Onshore?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Congratulations. Onshore?


Onshore


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Applied for a 190 visa in May 2019 and new born added to the application in Mid March 2021. No HAP ID provided. I am sending reminder emails for the HAP ID every week since that. No positive outcome yet. Any idea how long it takes to get the HAP ID?


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

musibs said:


> Applied for a 190 visa in May 2019 and new born added to the application in Mid March 2021. No HAP ID provided. I am sending reminder emails for the HAP ID every week since that. No positive outcome yet. Any idea how long it takes to get the HAP ID?


Finally got my visa grant
Applied on November 2018
Visa grant : 12th may
First CO contact: 7th may 2019
2nd CO contact: 18 th march 2021 for medical and AFP, and relationship documents


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

David93 said:


> Finally got my visa grant
> Applied on November 2018
> Visa grant : 12th may
> First CO contact: 7th may 2019
> 2nd CO contact: 18 th march 2021 for medical and AFP, and relationship documents


Hey congratulations. Do you mind sharing your job code. Onshore, right?


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Hey congratulations. Do you mind sharing your job code. Onshore, right?


Accountatnt 
Primary applicant onshore
2nd applicant offshore


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Loverboyns said:


> Got my grant today.
> 
> After long wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey guys

finally had my visa granted. please find details below. Thank you everyone and i hope you will get yours very sooon!

Marketing Specialist 190 NSW
Lodged 24 Mar 2020 
CO requested for AFP and Son's Medical Check 16 Mar 2021 
Visa Granted 12 May 2021 
Onshore


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Payslip, contract, payg, reference letter from all my employer and bank statement


----------



## HTT (May 13, 2021)

Congrats! I am happy for you!

I am also waiting for my PR grant since July 2020. Conference/Event Manager 190 WA. CO requested updated PC on 11th April. Hopefully it will happen soon because the wait is nerve wracking. 

The chance of getting a declination is slim, right? It's not like my husband or I have any issue with the law 😅


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HTT said:


> Congrats! I am happy for you!
> 
> I am also waiting for my PR grant since July 2020. Conference/Event Manager 190 WA. CO requested updated PC on 11th April. Hopefully it will happen soon because the wait is nerve wracking.
> 
> The chance of getting a declination is slim, right? It's not like my husband or I have any issue with the law 😅


All grants are delayed more so for offshore applicants 
Relax
Cheers


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi all, I have applied for my pr 190 as chef(offshore) on 14th of April 2020, it's been 13 months and I haven't got any response from immigrations side. As hospitality and chefs are in critical demand in current times in Australia, is there any possibility in my case to get a visa grant in near future or should I opt for Canadian work permit as one of my friend is ready to sponsor me. 
Please suggest me regarding this. Thank you all.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

harishsingh310 said:


> Hi all, I have applied for my pr 190 as chef(offshore) on 14th of April 2020, it's been 13 months and I haven't got any response from immigrations side. As hospitality and chefs are in critical demand in current times in Australia, is there any possibility in my case to get a visa grant in near future or should I opt for Canadian work permit as one of my friend is ready to sponsor me.
> Please suggest me regarding this. Thank you all.


Many offshore candidates are waiting since 2019 and have passed 18-20 months in processing. So even if Australian govt or news says that your job occupation is in demand there is no guarantee that they will grant you visa right away. They may take 1 week or 1 year extra and no one can be certain about it. Only thing which DHA have kept consistent so far is grants to onshore folks and that can continue where they may prioritize onshore chefs over offshore as they did the same thing in past for nurses or medical. Some were granted but not all. 

So if you are in real hurry and can't wait for Australia then go for Canadian option. But if that can also take similar time of 6-12 months then I would suggest waiting for 190 visa. Though ultimately it's your personal choice and no one else can make it for you because it depends not just on your current circumstances but also future aspirations. Good luck.


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you so much sir for the information and suggestion. Thanks


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Hello Everyone,
I lodged my 190 PR application a month back (onshore). Also I have a valid work permit for Australia almost for next 2 years. So by any chance due to this reason that is, I have a valid a work permit for next 2 years, is there any possibility that my PR Grant will get delayed? Request you to please provide your suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

V N said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I lodged my 190 PR application a month back (onshore). Also I have a valid work permit for Australia almost for next 2 years. So by any chance due to this reason that is, I have a valid a work permit for next 2 years, is there any possibility that my PR Grant will get delayed? Request you to please provide your suggestions.
> 
> Thanks


Nope
I had a work visa for 4 years yet my grant was given in a few days
Cheers


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

HTT said:


> Congrats! I am happy for you!
> 
> I am also waiting for my PR grant since July 2020. Conference/Event Manager 190 WA. CO requested updated PC on 11th April. Hopefully it will happen soon because the wait is nerve wracking.
> 
> The chance of getting a declination is slim, right? It's not like my husband or I have any issue with the law 😅


Hi I lodged my 190 as cafe and restaurant manager WA June 2020 but still no update at all.


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

NB said:


> Nope
> I had a work visa for 4 years yet my grant was given in a few days
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for this info NB


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi @NB @mustafa01 and others,

Have a query regarding the National ID details to be furnished while application lodgement. My wife's (secondary applicant) Aadhaar card has different surname from all her other documents (has my surname rather than her pre wedding one, while all other docs have pre wedding surname). Do you reckon this to be an issue while uploading? I still have her old Aadhar's copy with the previous surname, but that is in old format (without DOB and only the birth year). What do you suggest? Shall I upload her previous Aadhar?

Also, is there a problem if I submit any other proof like DL, PAN card, etc. in place of National ID to avoid this? It gives a warning message saying this number is not a recognized format for National ID (which is correct as it is not Aadhaar) but still accepts anyway.

Looking for your suggestions on this please. Aware of the name change affidavit route, but looking to avoid it for now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Hi @NB @mustafa01 and others,
> 
> Have a query regarding the National ID details to be furnished while application lodgement. My wife's (secondary applicant) Aadhaar card has different surname from all her other documents (has my surname rather than her pre wedding one, while all other docs have pre wedding surname). Do you reckon this to be an issue while uploading? I still have her old Aadhar's copy with the previous surname, but that is in old format (without DOB and only the birth year). What do you suggest? Shall I upload her previous Aadhar?
> 
> ...


You can leave the national ID blank
It will not accept any other document in that section like PAN Card or DL etc 
But you may be asked why you don’t have the AAdhaar card 
Cheers


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

NB said:


> You can leave the national ID blank
> It will not accept any other document in that section like PAN Card or DL etc
> But you may be asked why you don’t have the AAdhaar card
> Cheers


Yes, there is an option to select 'No' in response to the question 'Does the applicant have National ID?', and if 'No' is selected, we are required to provide a reason? Not sure what to enter..


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
I have a Migration agent who has lodged the visa on my behalf. But can I also import my Visa Application in my IMMI ACCOUNT to keep a track on my visa progress? Will there be any impact on my Visa or any issues with the agent?
Kindly advice.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

V N said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a Migration agent who has lodged the visa on my behalf. But can I also import my Visa Application in my IMMI ACCOUNT to keep a track on my visa progress? Will there be any impact on my Visa or any issues with the agent?
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks


You an import it in your Immiaccount without affecting the application in any way as long as you don’t make any changes or upload any documents
You will need basic details about your application to import the same
Generally agents don’t have any problem, but it’s best to clarify from the agent
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Yes, there is an option to select 'No' in response to the question 'Does the applicant have National ID?', and if 'No' is selected, we are required to provide a reason? Not sure what to enter..


Then you have to blatantly lie that you have not applied for one
So I would not go down that path
You can give the new AAdhaar card with your marriage certificate and that should suffice
I am sure you have given your married and maiden name when applying 
Cheers


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

NB said:


> You an import it in your Immiaccount without affecting the application in any way as long as you don’t make any changes or upload any documents
> You will need basic details about your application to import the same
> Generally agents don’t have any problem, but it’s best to clarify from the agent
> Cheers


Thank you so much NB


----------



## Gss7 (May 21, 2021)

Hii guys,
Hope everyone is doing well. I just have a query is there anyone else waiting for their 190 visa grant since feb 2020 for nsw? I have seen a couple of grants already this month, just trying to figure out if there is anyone else in my situation.
190 visa NSW
Onshore 
Lodged: mid February 2020
Anzco: 351311 Chef 
No CO contact
Currently waiting 15 months +


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

NB said:


> Then you have to blatantly lie that you have not applied for one
> So I would not go down that path
> You can give the new AAdhaar card with your marriage certificate and that should suffice
> I am sure you have given your married and maiden name when applying
> Cheers


Yes, makes sense NB. Thanks for the suggestion. Will probably upload both the older Aadhar card and the new one, showcasing the difference only in surnames, and will submit marriage certificate and passport copies showing my name as spouse.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Hi @NB @mustafa01 and others,
> 
> Have a query regarding the National ID details to be furnished while application lodgement. My wife's (secondary applicant) Aadhaar card has different surname from all her other documents (has my surname rather than her pre wedding one, while all other docs have pre wedding surname). Do you reckon this to be an issue while uploading? I still have her old Aadhar's copy with the previous surname, but that is in old format (without DOB and only the birth year). What do you suggest? Shall I upload her previous Aadhar?
> 
> ...


For Indians, national ID is considered to be aadhar only.
NRI are not eligible to obtain Aadhaar as per the Aadhaar Act and hence are fully exempted to produce Aadhaar for any verification. You can leave National ID details blank. If asked further by CO then you can get a print of this Press Release


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> For Indians, national ID is considered to be aadhar only.
> NRI are not eligible to obtain Aadhaar as per the Aadhaar Act and hence are fully exempted to produce Aadhaar for any verification. You can leave National ID details blank. If asked further by CO then you can get a print of this Press Release


You have missed the initial part of the thread
She already has an AAdhaar card so she will have to lie blatantly that she doesn’t have one
Your answer works only for those applicants who have genuinely not applied for one
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> You have missed the initial part of the thread
> She already has an AAdhaar card so she will have to lie blatantly that she doesn’t have one
> Your answer works only for those applicants who have genuinely not applied for one
> Cheers


Its applicable for any NRI who are not eligible for Aadhaar Card if they have not stayed for 182 days or more in the last 12 months in India.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Its applicable for any NRI who are not eligible for Aadhaar Card if they have not stayed for 182 days or more in the last 12 months in India.


Once again, so you can lie on the application that you are not eligible although you have already got one ?
I don’t understand this logic
Cheers


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Completed two years (May 2019 - May 2021) waiting for the 190 visa grant. The last CO contact was on November 2020 for Medical and PCC. Newborn added on 17th March 2021. No HAP ID provided by CO yet. I have written several emails over the past two months requesting the HAP ID, but no response. Anyone waiting since May 2019? Or, waiting for the HAP ID?


----------



## Santity100 (Mar 16, 2021)

Our newborn passport was uploaded around November. The CO requested for our PCC and additional details in February.

They only just sent an HAP ID for our newborn in April after more than 6 months.

Mailing them all the time is a waste of your time and mental health.

Regarding this Australian PR process. My opinion is to just keep your self busy with other activities and engagements instead of bothering yourself everyday. You will feel dejected and sad and there is nothing you can do about it until they get back to for additional information or grant



musibs said:


> Completed two years (May 2019 - May 2021) waiting for the 190 visa grant. The last CO contact was on November 2020 for Medical and PCC. Newborn added on 17th March 2021. No HAP ID provided by CO yet. I have written several emails over the past two months requesting the HAP ID, but no response. Anyone waiting since May 2019? Or, waiting for the HAP ID?


----------



## HTT (May 13, 2021)

Finally!!!! I got my grant yesterday!!!!! What a relief.

Skill: Conference and Evenr organizer
State: Wa
Point: 85
EOI: May 2020
Invitation: June 2020
Visa application: 16 July 2020
CO Contact: 11 April 2021 (for police check)
Document submission: 7 May 2011
Grant: 21 May 2021

Hang in there guys!!!!


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Santity100 said:


> Our newborn passport was uploaded around November. The CO requested for our PCC and additional details in February.
> 
> They only just sent an HAP ID for our newborn in April after more than 6 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Info. Well Said.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

NB said:


> Once again, so you can lie on the application that you are not eligible although you have already got one ?
> I don’t understand this logic
> Cheers


It seems illogical to hide information, especially when it is a known fact that wife's surname changes after marriage (in many countries).


----------



## viksa (May 25, 2018)

Unbelievable news! Got my grant yesterday!

Skill: ICT Business Analyst
State: NSW (onshore & living in NSW for 3+ years)
Points: 90+5
EOI: Feb 2021
Pre-invite: 9 Apr 2021
Nomination: 29 Apr 2021
Application submitted: 2 May 2021
PCC & Medicals submitted: 15 May 2021
Direct grant: 22 May 2021

Good luck everyone and be patient, your turn will come!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

viksa said:


> Unbelievable news! Got my grant yesterday!
> 
> Skill: ICT Business Analyst
> State: NSW (onshore & living in NSW for 3+ years)
> ...


Hey. Congratulations


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

HTT said:


> Finally!!!! I got my grant yesterday!!!!! What a relief.
> 
> Skill: Conference and Evenr organizer
> State: Wa
> ...


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> It seems illogical to hide information, especially when it is a known fact that wife's surname changes after marriage (in many countries).


Thanks @NB and @mustafa01 , appreciate your inputs and PoVs around this. To be on the safe side, I have decided to upload both old and new copies of her Aadhar in the same file. Hopefully the CO wont ask for name change affidavit.


----------



## HTT (May 13, 2021)

harishsingh310 said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?


Onshore.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi All,
We applied for 261312 190 nsw visa June 2019 offshore
It’s going to be almost 24 months
The wait seems to be never ending and unreasonable
They can still process applications but hold off on entry into the country. Atleast we can live in peace that the process is complete or people can look for alternatives
Is there a official forum or place we can voice about this
May be it’s just me, who is frustrated and feel unreasonable


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

dakkin05 said:


> Hi All,
> We applied for 261312 190 nsw visa June 2019 offshore
> It’s going to be almost 24 months
> The wait seems to be never ending and unreasonable
> ...


I have applied in May 2019 and still waiting. I know many people who have applied after me and received their grant months back. You are not the only one frustrated and irritated with the delay. Even I am running out of my patience. But as many have advised in this forum and elsewhere, the best is to wait patiently or simply forget that you have even applied for PR. You can raise your voice but in reality, nothing is going to change. The grant will take its own time.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

musibs said:


> I have applied in May 2019 and still waiting. I know many people who have applied after me and received their grant months back. You are not the only one frustrated and irritated with the delay. Even I am running out of my patience. But as many have advised in this forum and elsewhere, the best is to wait patiently or simply forget that you have even applied for PR. You can raise your voice but in reality, nothing is going to change. The grant will take its own time.


I believe that delay in grant is in our favor. The golden email will come at the time best suited for us. Keep faith and be happy.


----------



## dfcosta (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi All, I got my PR today.
Skill: 261313
State: QLD
Point: 90
Invitation: January 2021
Visa application: February 2021
CO Contact: March 2021 for Medicals
Grant: 24 May 2021 
Onshore

I hope you all get your PR soon. Thanks


----------



## K-tasneem (May 24, 2021)

Hi all. After nomination usually how long it takes for visa (offshore)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

K-tasneem said:


> Hi all. After nomination usually how long it takes for visa (offshore)?


Offshore applicants are getting grant once in a blue moon
Applicants are waiting from 2019 for grants
Cheers


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello all
I just received a second CO contact to redo med exams.
I was just wondering if anyone has been successful to change the appointment to the earlier dates?
The earliest date I could book in was mid July but I am checking the available dates and times almost every hour to change it to an earlier date. Any tips on this will be very much appreciated!!


----------



## viksa (May 25, 2018)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hello all
> I just received a second CO contact to redo med exams.
> I was just wondering if anyone has been successful to change the appointment to the earlier dates?
> The earliest date I could book in was mid July but I am checking the available dates and times almost every hour to change it to an earlier date. Any tips on this will be very much appreciated!!


Try checking every 5 minutes, that’s what worked for me.

and be prepared to go on the appointment the same day.


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Visa granted! Best of luck people 
Electrical Engineer. Onshore

EOI- March 2019
Pre invite - June 2019
Lodge - July 2019
1st contact (AFP) - Nov 2019
2nd contact (medicals expired) - Nov 2020
3rd contact (AFP) - April 2021
Grant - Today


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

redpill said:


> Visa granted! Best of luck people
> Electrical Engineer
> 
> EOI- March 2019
> ...


Congrats

Assuming you are onshore? Still took so long


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Congrats
> 
> Assuming you are onshore? Still took so long


Thanks mate 
Yes I'm onshore (edited). I didnt check too often so didnt felt that long


----------



## KittyTassie (Nov 14, 2019)

I got PR granted today!
190 NSW- Web Developer ( onshore)
Visa loged 04/12/2019
CO contacted 30/3/2021 redo medicals
Visa granted: 26/5/2021

Hope everyone waiting get your grant soon!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

KittyTassie said:


> I got PR granted today!
> 190 NSW- Web Developer ( onshore)
> Visa loged 04/12/2019
> CO contacted 30/3/2021 redo medicals
> ...


Congrats

I remember we lodged together in Dec 2019

Hopefully they think of offshores too now

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnnno (Feb 23, 2021)

Gss7 said:


> Hii guys,
> Hope everyone is doing well. I just have a query is there anyone else waiting for their 190 visa grant since feb 2020 for nsw? I have seen a couple of grants already this month, just trying to figure out if there is anyone else in my situation.
> 190 visa NSW
> Onshore
> ...


ACT web developer onshore, waiting for 14 months no CO contact
All my friends got granted within a few months, even their occupation is not in priority list, 
feel being treated unfairly.............


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Gss7 said:


> Hii guys,
> Hope everyone is doing well. I just have a query is there anyone else waiting for their 190 visa grant since feb 2020 for nsw? I have seen a couple of grants already this month, just trying to figure out if there is anyone else in my situation.
> 190 visa NSW
> Onshore
> ...



I applied end of March, 2020. Got my medical within two weeks which I submitted by mid May and since then nothing. The status is also Submitted. Points: 90, NSW


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
I am currently at onshore and waiting for my 190 visa Grant. But soon I have to go to my home country for a short duration. I know that Australia still has the International Travel restrictions. I have few queries regarding my travel and PR grant as below:

1. If I leave Australia now before getting the PR grant then how will it impact my PR Visa Grant? As for 190 PR I have made the Onshore commitment.
2. While at onshore, if I receive the PR grant and then I think to leave Australia for a short duration, then will I get the Travel exemption approved to leave the country?(If the exemption request is not for any family Medical condition)

Request you to please advice and provide your suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

V N said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am currently at onshore and waiting for my 190 visa Grant. But soon I have to go to my home country for a short duration. I know that Australia still has the International Travel restrictions. I have few queries regarding my travel and PR grant as below:
> 
> 1. If I leave Australia now before getting the PR grant then how will it impact my PR Visa Grant? As for 190 PR I have made the Onshore commitment.
> ...


1. The moment you leave Australia you will be treated as offshore applicant for priority in processing and grant
There are practically no grants for offshore applicants in recent times except for healthcare
2. Chances of getting exemption are low if it’s not a medical condition 
It will depend on what urgency you can show to DHA for exemption
Cheers


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

Jonnnno said:


> ACT web developer onshore, waiting for 14 months no CO contact
> All my friends got granted within a few months, even their occupation is not in priority list,
> feel being treated unfairly.............


i applied onshore in December 2019, no CO so far


----------



## Jonnnno (Feb 23, 2021)

bbpro93 said:


> i applied onshore in December 2019, no CO so far


lol bro, apparently your 17 months waiting has exceeded their estimation 13-16 months.... Have you tried to reach out them and complain?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Jonnnno said:


> lol bro, apparently your 17 months waiting has exceeded their estimation 13-16 months.... Have you tried to reach out them and complain?


Many with 18-20 months wait time have tried all that but they got generic answer that all pending applications with such timeline are in 10% where time could exceed.


----------



## sathyaseelan k (Apr 25, 2021)

Can someone please advise on the below scenario
1.I've got my 190 invite (24-May)and yet to apply visa. Currently I'm in Sydney and planning to go to India mid-aug. Just wondering if I submit the documents now and if we get grant before Aug it will be a problem to get an exemption to get out of Australia?.is it good to delay my process in submitting the document so that I can submit on 59th day from the date of invite and leave Australia without any issues? but thinking about medical? For now, I'm on my 482 working visa and planning to take a break and decided to stay in India for next 6 to 12 months(after Aug) and will my grant be a problem if I stay a longer period in India?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sathyaseelan k said:


> Can someone please advise on the below scenario
> 1.I've got my 190 invite (24-May)and yet to apply visa. Currently I'm in Sydney and planning to go to India mid-aug. Just wondering if I submit the documents now and if we get grant before Aug it will be a problem to get an exemption to get out of Australia?.is it good to delay my process in submitting the document so that I can submit on 59th day from the date of invite and leave Australia without any issues? but thinking about medical? For now, I'm on my 482 working visa and planning to take a break and decided to stay in India for next 6 to 12 months(after Aug) and will my grant be a problem if I stay a longer period in India?


Chances of getting an exemption for India are practically NIL under current circumstances 
If you are in india, then you will be treated as an offshore applicant and grant will be delayed
You have to decide what to do
Cheers


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

May I please ask when I submit application for 190 visa, I am not sure why I have to pay $1000 for my add-on new born baby?
It suppose to be free for onshore new born baby, right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tieuly1 said:


> May I please ask when I submit application for 190 visa, I am not sure why I have to pay $1000 for my add-on new born baby?
> It suppose to be free for onshore new born baby, right?


The only babies which are free are those who are born after the application is submitted and before the grant
The location of the birth of the baby is irrelevant 
Cheers


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

does it mean that I have to pay $1000 for my new bone while I am submitting papers?
Should I submit paper without him and add-on after application is submitted?
Thank you. I was adviced by DoHA (Have a newborn) website, it is free for new born with add-on.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tieuly1 said:


> does it mean that I have to pay $1000 for my new bone while I am submitting papers?
> Should I submit paper without him and add-on after application is submitted?
> Thank you. I was adviced by DoHA (Have a newborn) website, it is free for new born with add-on.


You will have to pay the fees even if you add him after you have applied because he was born before you submitted the application 
You can’t hoodwink the department 
Cheers


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

NB said:


> You will have to pay the fees even if you add him after you have applied because he was born before you submitted the application
> You can’t hoodwink the department
> Cheers


Thank you so much. I have looked to the rule. 
May I have question? @NB after I submit application for whole my family,I and my wife received bridging visa but non for my new born.
We still can generate HAP ID for whole family. 
Do you know how could I make contact or update bridging visa for my new born?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tieuly1 said:


> Thank you so much. I have looked to the rule.
> May I have question? @NB after I submit application for whole my family,I and my wife received bridging visa but non for my new born.
> We still can generate HAP ID for whole family.
> Do you know how could I make contact or update bridging visa for my new born?
> Thanks


Was the newborn baby a part of the initial application?
What do you mean you can generate HAPID ?
Cheers


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

NB said:


> Was the newborn baby a part of the initial application?
> What do you mean you can generate HAPID ?
> Cheers


After I received ITA and his passport, I apply him in ITA 190 without adding him on our current 485 visa. 
His name is shown on the acknowledge letter of DoHA and he had HAP ID for medical exam. 
But there is no bridging visa A for him. 
I read the Bridging visa A, it says the applicant needs to have subtantive visa to be eligible for bridging visa. 
So I thought it must be that I did not add him on our current visa 485. I am not sure you come across any cases like that?
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tieuly1 said:


> After I received ITA and his passport, I apply him in ITA 190 without adding him on our current 485 visa.
> His name is shown on the acknowledge letter of DoHA and he had HAP ID for medical exam.
> But there is no bridging visa A for him.
> I read the Bridging visa A, it says the applicant needs to have subtantive visa to be eligible for bridging visa.
> ...


I have not come across any such case
Cheers


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

NB said:


> 1. The moment you leave Australia you will be treated as offshore applicant for priority in processing and grant
> There are practically no grants for offshore applicants in recent times except for healthcare
> 2. Chances of getting exemption are low if it’s not a medical condition
> It will depend on what urgency you can show to DHA for exemption
> Cheers


Thanks NB.
If assume that I got the grant while at onshore and then I received the travel exemption as well to visit my home country. But due to the less incoming flights to Australia if won't be able to return to Australia for 6 months, then will I breaching the Onsite Commitment I made with the State for 190 visa? What possibly can happen in this case?
Kindly advice.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

V N said:


> Thanks NB.
> If assume that I got the grant while at onshore and then I received the travel exemption as well to visit my home country. But due to the less incoming flights to Australia if won't be able to return to Australia for 6 months, then will I breaching the Onsite Commitment I made with the State for 190 visa? What possibly can happen in this case?
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks


It’s not an issue
As long as you not in another state, it doesn’t matter
You will have to exclude this period when calculating 2 years
Cheers


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

NB said:


> It’s not an issue
> As long as you not in another state, it doesn’t matter
> You will have to exclude this period when calculating 2 years
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
I saw something weird in my 190 visa application today. A MARA agent has lodged the visa on my behalf and I recently imported my application in immi account and when I checked the 'Attached documents', I could not see the FORM 80 in 'Other Documents' section (this section is blank) and 'Language Abililty' section was also blank. But I could see all other documents attached in the other sections.
When I checked my agent about the above mentioned blank sections and why the documents are not attached there, he told me that the documents which I am able to see in attachments are those which were uploaded during the lodgment of Visa. And the rest documents were attached after the Visa submission, hence I am not able to see the attached documents in these two sections.

I am confused now, that how is this possible that if he submitted any document after the Visa lodgment then that document is not visible in attachments section.

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

V N said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I saw something weird in my 190 visa application today. A MARA agent has lodged the visa on my behalf and I recently imported my application in immi account and when I checked the 'Attached documents', I could not see the FORM 80 in 'Other Documents' section (this section is blank) and 'Language Abililty' section was also blank. But I could see all other documents attached in the other sections.
> When I checked my agent about the above mentioned blank sections and why the documents are not attached there, he told me that the documents which I am able to see in attachments are those which were uploaded during the lodgment of Visa. And the rest documents were attached after the Visa submission, hence I am not able to see the attached documents in these two sections.
> 
> ...


He is probably bull ****ting unless there are different rules for agent submitted applications 
I kept on uploading documents for 15 days after applying and I could see each and everyone
How else would anyone be sure that you have uploaded the documents unless you see it on the dashboard 
Cheers


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

NB said:


> He is probably bull ****ting unless there are different rules for agent submitted applications
> I kept on uploading documents for 15 days after applying and I could see each and everyone
> How else would anyone be sure that you have uploaded the documents unless you see it on the dashboard
> Cheers


Thanks for confirming NB. I was also thinking the same.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Multiple offshore grants reported today. 

2 Software engineer - 190 QLD grants. Both based in Singapore. One Had CO contact this year and last year while second only had it last year but did uploaded the PCC without CO request. Both filed in Nov and Dec 2019. 

----
and another grant 
190 NSW Developer Programmer
July 2019
Nov 2019 form 1399
sec comment : redo medical and police check

----

Assessment: Biomedical Engineer
Points: 60
Subclass: 190 QLD
EOI date: 04 Feb 2019
Invitation Date: 08 March 2019
Lodge Date: 23 April 2019
Visa Grant Date: 01 June 2021

----

Assessment: Audiologist
Points: 65
Subclass: 190 SA
EOI date: 12 Aug 2019
Invitation Date: 09 Oct 2019
Lodge date: 05 Dec 2019
Visa Grant date: 01 June 2021

---
233914 ACT sponsored Engineering Technologist，offshore
lodged in October 2019，first CO contacted for child birth original copy in Jan 2020.Self updated PCCs and passports. Medicals checked in December 2020 and luckily no asked to redo it in 18 months


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. The moment you leave Australia you will be treated as offshore applicant for priority in processing and grant
> There are practically no grants for offshore applicants in recent times except for healthcare
> 2. Chances of getting exemption are low if it’s not a medical condition
> It will depend on what urgency you can show to DHA for exemption
> Cheers


If you've applied as an onshore candidate, no matter what your location is, in or outside Australia you remain in the onshore queue. Ofc the CO may manually chose to prioritise other candidates over you but the application status doesn't change regardless of location.


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> Multiple offshore grants reported today.
> 
> 2 Software engineer - 190 QLD grants. Both based in Singapore. One Had CO contact this year and last year while second only had it last year but did uploaded the PCC without CO request. Both filed in Nov and Dec 2019.
> 
> ...




Hi ,are they all from Singapore?or different regions?
Thanks


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

Hi All,

We've been getting mixed signals from our migration agent and BSMQ.
My partner has lodged her EOI in February and got an invite around May this year, however she lacks the 6 months working requirement as she's been only full-time for 5 months, but she's been working for 1 year now.
Now we thought she was going to get rejected as her migration agent told her that her working full time did not fit the requirement. She said she'll talk to or ask if it could be reconsidered as she's been studying for her master's at Queensland. But earlier this week she got a nomination invite, and our migration agent told us that it could be a mistake.
Has anyone been through this situation yet?
It's very frustrating and very confusing on all sides.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gggGman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We've been getting mixed signals from our migration agent and BSMQ.
> My partner has lodged her EOI in February and got an invite around May this year, however she lacks the 6 months working requirement as she's been only full-time for 5 months, but she's been working for 1 year now.
> ...


Apply for nomination 
The maximum that you can lose is $220
it’s a risk worth taking
Cheers


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

NB said:


> Apply for nomination
> The maximum that you can lose is $220
> it’s a risk worth taking
> Cheers


Thanks for the response NB!

I actually got it wrong, she was already nominated and BMSQ sent a nomination approval.
Now our agent asked BSMQ if this could be a mistake and our agent confirmed it was.
It's disappointing and it sucks but we'll have to move forward.


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

kishore787 said:


> If you've applied as an onshore candidate, no matter what your location is, in or outside Australia you remain in the onshore queue. Ofc the CO may manually chose to prioritise other candidates over you but the application status doesn't change regardless of location.


Great Thanks for this information Kishore.


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

gggGman said:


> Thanks for the response NB!
> 
> I actually got it wrong, she was already nominated and BMSQ sent a nomination approval.
> Now our agent asked BSMQ if this could be a mistake and our agent confirmed it was.
> It's disappointing and it sucks but we'll have to move forward.


How on earth, you agent needs to comfirm with BMSQ that matter. You got state approval then it will have nothing to do with BMSQ criteria anymore. 
I hope i am woring or you have such stupid agent.


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

tieuly1 said:


> How on earth, you agent needs to comfirm with BMSQ that matter. You got state approval then it will have nothing to do with BMSQ criteria anymore.
> I hope i am woring or you have such stupid agent.


Our agent confirmed that my partner did not pass the QLD requirements of 6 months of full-time work experience, she did 9 months of part-time (20hours). The portal for the invitation also closed citing that a decision has been made.
Now the original case officer went on vacation and another case officer handled our invite and approved(?) our invite, it's very frustrating as we are not sure if this is a legitimate invite or a mishandled case on their part.
We asked our agent to confirm if this is legitimate to the BSMQ. This is nerve-wracking!
Also, if a portal for the invite close,s citing that "a decision has been made", does this mean we did not get the invite?
This is before she got the invite, by the way, now the portal shows that our documents are approved.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

gggGman said:


> Our agent confirmed that my partner did not pass the QLD requirements of 6 months of full-time work experience, she did 9 months of part-time (20hours). The portal for the invitation also closed citing that a decision has been made.
> Now the original case officer went on vacation and another case officer handled our invite and approved(?) our invite, it's very frustrating as we are not sure if this is a legitimate invite or a mishandled case on their part.
> We asked our agent to confirm if this is legitimate to the BSMQ. This is nerve-wracking!
> Also, if a portal for the invite close,s citing that "a decision has been made", does this mean we did not get the invite?
> This is before she got the invite, by the way, now the portal shows that our documents are approved.


I don't get it. If you didn't meet the requirements, how come QLD gov invited you to apply for 190? Once you've got the invitation link from DHA, it's done. Just click on the link from your SkillSelect account and apply. Finger crossed.


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> I don't get it. If you didn't meet the requirements, how come QLB gov invited you to apply for 190? Once you've got the invitation link from DHA, it's done. Just click on the link from your SkillSelect account and apply. Finger crossed.


That's what we are wondering too!
We're hoping that it's legitimate, are there cases for invites that have less than 6 months of working experience in QLD that got invited?
We really hope that this is a legitimate invite.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

gggGman said:


> That's what we are wondering too!
> We're hoping that it's legitimate, are there cases for invites that have less than 6 months of working experience in QLD that got invited?
> We really hope that this is a legitimate invite.


Have you received the email from DHA saying you've been invited by QLD? Just patiently wait for it.


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> Have you received the email from DHA saying you've been invited by QLD? Just patiently wait for it.


My partner received an email from BSMQ that states that she has been nominated for visa subclass 190.
I'm not sure if that is what you are referring to.
It's frustrating if it gets retracted.
We have our fingers crossed.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

gggGman said:


> My partner received an email from BSMQ that states that she has been nominated for visa subclass 190.
> I'm not sure if that is what you are referring to.
> It's frustrating if it gets retracted.
> We have our fingers crossed.


That's the confirmation from BSMQ. Once they let DHA know, DHA will send you an email confirming again, and in your SkillSelect account, there will be a link for you to apply for 190 visa.


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

hawkeye10 said:


> That's the confirmation from BSMQ. Once they let DHA know, DHA will send you an email confirming again, and in your SkillSelect account, there will be a link for you to apply for 190 visa.


I see, thanks for the info!
We'll just wait and see and we have our fingers crossed.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

We have moved to another country, and my previous job has stopped. How do I inform immi about it, I remember someone saying there was some form, which one is it, & where can I find it? Do I fulfil one or two forms - one for moving to another country, and second for the change of my job circumstances, or all together?


----------



## tl92 (Sep 22, 2020)

gggGman said:


> I see, thanks for the info!
> We'll just wait and see and we have our fingers crossed.


It seems your partner received a PRE-INVITE from BSMQ and they are now asking your partner to submit documents for an final approval?

Just one thing: Your agent is not BSMQ. There are certainly things your agent doesn't know how BSMQ works. If BSMQ decides that you meet their requirements and finally send an invitation to apply for 190 (via SkillSelect, not their portal), just go ahead and apply for it. Don't ask them if they made a mistake.

If you agent keeps saying it's a mistake and insists on asking BSMQ for their decision, just terminate the contract with that agent. Go for another one or do it yourself. Lots of people here have applied themself and can help you if you are in doubts.


----------



## armu (Jun 3, 2021)

Anyone have experience with the ACT "Delegate Decision Pending"? My case officer processed my application in one day and I am worried it is a refusal.

Matrix submitted 25/05/21
Matrix invitation 26/05/21
Documents Submitted 27/05/21
Case officer assigned 02/06/21
Delegate decision pending 03/06/21


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

tl92 said:


> It seems your partner received a PRE-INVITE from BSMQ and they are now asking your partner to submit documents for an final approval?
> 
> Just one thing: Your agent is not BSMQ. There are certainly things your agent doesn't know how BSMQ works. If BSMQ decides that you meet their requirements and finally send an invitation to apply for 190 (via SkillSelect, not their portal), just go ahead and apply for it. Don't ask them if they made a mistake.
> 
> If you agent keeps saying it's a mistake and insists on asking BSMQ for their decision, just terminate the contract with that agent. Go for another one or do it yourself. Lots of people here have applied themself and can help you if you are in doubts.


There was an email actually confirming her nomination, she has already provided the required documents two to three weeks ago.
She lacked the 6-month (she was working only for 5 months full time prior, had 9 months of part-time experience) work requirement for the 190 that's why our immigration agent clarified with the BSMQ about the invite.
Obviously, the 6 month work experience should have been seen by our immigration agent, it's super frustrating to gets our hopes up to get an invalid invite.
It's very disappointing and frustrating at the same time.


----------



## Tieuly12 (Jun 2, 2021)

gggGman said:


> There was an email actually confirming her nomination, she has already provided the required documents two to three weeks ago.
> She lacked the 6-month (she was working only for 5 months full time prior, had 9 months of part-time experience) work requirement for the 190 that's why our immigration agent clarified with the BSMQ about the invite.
> Obviously, the 6 month work experience should have been seen by our immigration agent, it's super frustrating to gets our hopes up to get an invalid invite.
> It's very disappointing and frustrating at the same time.


Did you also find the state nomination approval on your email. If you have that letter, the rest is nothing. If without the letter, you need to wait for next round


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

Tieuly12 said:


> Did you also find the state nomination approval on your email. If you have that letter, the rest is nothing. If without the letter, you need to wait for next round


Yup, my partner got an email from BSMQ for the nomination approval.
Still waiting for further developments from our agent and BSMQ _sigh_


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Want share a good news. I got my PR grant today.

Occupation: Software Engineer
Points: 85+5
Subclass: 190 QLD
EOI date: 02 Feb 2021
Visa Invitation Date: 29 March 2021
Lodge Date: 14 Apr 2021
Medical: 27 Apr 2021
Visa Grant Date: 03 June 2021
No CO Contact, Direct Grant

Hope everyone will get their grants soon  

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have moved to another country, and my previous job has stopped. How do I inform immi about it, I remember someone saying there was some form, which one is it, & where can I find it? Do I fulfil one or two forms - one for moving to another country, and second for the change of my job circumstances, or all together?


Anyone has an advice to share?


----------



## oupwcup (Mar 1, 2020)

I got my 190 grant today.

Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
Points: 90+5
Subclass: 190 NSW
EOI date: April 2021
Visa Invitation Date: April 2021
Lodge Date: 13 Apr 2021
Medical: 4 May 2021
Visa Grant Date: 02 June 2021
No CO Contact, Direct Grant

Special thanks to @NB for tireless support
Hope everyone will get their grants soon  

Cheers


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

oupwcup said:


> I got my 190 grant today.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> Points: 90+5
> ...


Hi! Are all the grants from onshore?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

k_tasneem said:


> Hi! Are all the grants from onshore?


99% yes. 1% offshore gets once in a while.


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

oupwcup said:


> I got my 190 grant today.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> Points: 90+5
> ...


I am regretting now not assessing as "software engineer" but "dev/pro". I am sure that my degree and role would definitely quality for that as well (people who knows IT know they are almost same but not the decider 😃)
 😃


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frank1000 said:


> I am regretting now not assessing as "software engineer" but "dev/pro". I am sure that my degree and role would definitely quality for that as well (people who knows IT know they are almost same but not the decider 😃)
> 😃


The line in which you are standing always moves the slowest 
Cheers


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

NB said:


> The line in which you are standing always moves the slowest
> Cheers


lol 😃 yup.
And it does not seems to be a line anyway. It seems to be like people sitting down in group waiting and somebody calls from top "ok, I like color of your t-shirt" ok you come first or you are next. 😃


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

frank1000 said:


> I am regretting now not assessing as "software engineer" but "dev/pro". I am sure that my degree and role would definitely quality for that as well (people who knows IT know they are almost same but not the decider 😃)
> 😃


Bunch of dev programmers received quick grant as well. So there's no difference in choosing the ANZSCO code between these two. It's up to the COs.


----------



## priyankaagarwal11 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi All!!
I have lodged my visa application on 23 August 2019 (190- Victoria). Got CO contact on 28 Jan 2020 for new passport and PCC. Uploaded the documents on 1 Feb. Till then no updates. Any idea about offshore candidates intake ?? Its too long.. My score card of PTE also got expired in two months. Do I need to give PTE again?? or once Igot invitation it is not needed.. secondly PCC have been expired.. should i need to get them again and again in every six months?? My points have also been increased in terms of experience.. should i need to undergo vetasses again... all have been messed now..

Agricultural Scientist - ANZSCO* 234112*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyankaagarwal11 said:


> Hi All!!
> I have lodged my visa application on 23 August 2019 (190- Victoria). Got CO contact on 28 Jan 2020 for new passport and PCC. Uploaded the documents on 1 Feb. Till then no updates. Any idea about offshore candidates intake ?? Its too long.. My score card of PTE also got expired in two months. Do I need to give PTE again?? or once Igot invitation it is not needed.. secondly PCC have been expired.. should i need to get them again and again in every six months?? My points have also been increased in terms of experience.. should i need to undergo vetasses again... all have been messed now..
> 
> Agricultural Scientist - ANZSCO* 234112*


Your points have frozen on the date you got invite
No need to do Vetassess or ptea again no matter how much time the processing takes 
You may or may not be asked to submit a renewed pcc or medicals again
It’s the prerogative of the CO
You have to wait patiently for the grant or co contact . No one can predict when you will get the grant
Cheers


----------



## priyankaagarwal11 (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks NB!!!!


NB said:


> Your points have frozen on the date you got invite
> No need to do Vetassess or ptea again no matter how much time the processing takes
> You may or may not be asked to submit a renewed pcc or medicals again
> It’s the prerogative of the CO
> ...


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello all! 
I was just wondering if anyone had to wait for the CO contact to pay the 2nd VAC fees for dependant's English after health assessment? 
My partner and I have done the medical and cleared our health check yesterday (it showed from immi account) so we are left with paying the 2nd vac, which can only be done after CO advises us how to do this. How long roughly will this take?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hello all!
> I was just wondering if anyone had to wait for the CO contact to pay the 2nd VAC fees for dependant's English after health assessment?
> My partner and I have done the medical and cleared our health check yesterday (it showed from immi account) so we are left with paying the 2nd vac, which can only be done after CO advises us how to do this. How long roughly will this take?


The CO will raise the invoice which you can use to pay
No one can predict when the CO will raise it
Have you confirmed to the CO that your spouse doesn’t have functional English and you will pay the VAC2 fees?
Cheers


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

NB said:


> The CO will raise the invoice which you can use to pay
> No one can predict when the CO will raise it
> Have you confirmed to the CO that your spouse doesn’t have functional English and you will pay the VAC2 fees?
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Yes I did and requested for the invoice to pay the fees.


----------



## ssho9479 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello All. 

Just wanted to share some good news. Got my 190 grant yesterday. 

Occupation: 241111 Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher 
State: Victoria
Date applied - 1st Feb 2020
1st CO Contact: March 11th 2021 (for polio and birth cert)
2nd CO contact May 11th 2021 (for updated AFP)

Good luck to everyone waiting. Thanks


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

ssho9479 said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Just wanted to share some good news. Got my 190 grant yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hi, congratulations, 

Offsore or onshore?


----------



## ssho9479 (Aug 9, 2020)

Yogisharma said:


> Hi, congratulations,
> 
> Offsore or onshore?


I am onshore


----------



## Mathewpeterlee (Mar 3, 2021)

Has anyone had issues with making a first entry in Australia once you have been granted your 190 visa? I just noticed on the government website that it says only citizens and 'returning' permanent residents can currently enter Australia. I'm meant to be flying at the end of July from the UK and as I'm making a first entry and not technically 'returning.' I'm a little worried. Thanks, Matt


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mathewpeterlee said:


> Has anyone had issues with making a first entry in Australia once you have been granted your 190 visa? I just noticed on the government website that it says only citizens and 'returning' permanent residents can currently enter Australia. I'm meant to be flying at the end of July from the UK and as I'm making a first entry and not technically 'returning.' I'm a little worried. Thanks, Matt


Anyone holding PR is allowed
Cheers


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

The PMSOL has been updated and 22 new occupation has been added to it. Just wanted to know that now is there any chance for offshore people who's profession has been added to the critical list will get their grants.
Thank you.


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

harishsingh310 said:


> The PMSOL has been updated and 22 new occupation has been added to it. Just wanted to know that now is there any chance for offshore people who's profession has been added to the critical list will get their grants.
> Thank you.


same question for me but for onshore applicant, any advices would be appreciated.


----------



## sainius (May 22, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Need some quick information regarding renewing assessment and adding employment experience from Engineer Australia (EA). 
I got my positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia on 28-Sept-2018 ANZSCO 263312, and I lodged EOI in May-2019 with a score of 65 later increased to 80 in Feb-2020 (10 pts for superior English + 5 point partner competent English). 
I wasn't lucky enough to socre an invite and my EOI got expired last month May-2021. I am planning to lodge new EOI in July with hopeful of any positive changes for offshore applicants.

Engineer Australia (EA) has assessed my skilled employment as relevant for duration Jan-2008 to Aug-2018 (10 Years 7 Months).
Post that I continued working in same company till May-2019. After that I left job and there is some gap and started working in same occupation in different company from Jan-2021 to till date.

Now I have 3 questions:
1. Is it valid to claim overseas experience for more than 8 years (20 points) , as it is stated on DHA website that 
you should claim points for experience in the last 10 years ? and from today my assessed skilled experience in preceding 10 years is for duration June-2011 to Aug-2018 ( 7 years 2 months) 
2. Should I try to get my outcome letter renewed beforehand prior to lodge EOI? and include un-assessed experience.
3. Do I have to follow the same process of assessment, preparing CDR and all if I wish to include the un-assessed employment period (i.e Sept-2018 to May 2019 and Jan-2021 to June-2021).
4. What will be the charges for re-assessment ?

I appreciate for the help.


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

Is there any activity on the grant front for NSW onshore? This group has been unusually inactive


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

I think the pace at which things were moving from Jan to April this year has slowed down In the last one month. People who lodged from April onwards have to wait a little. Possibly due to end of the financial year and I also think they were clearing backlogs from last year(good news for the people who lodged in 2020 on this thread). Hoping things pick up from next month.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

ssho9479 said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Just wanted to share some good news. Got my 190 grant yesterday.
> 
> ...


 Hey Congrats  

Quick Ques- Did you submit your high school certificate under Birth Certificate when you initially applied? 

Or you had uploaded the High School Certificate and they still asked your Birth Certificate ? 

Also, Can you please advise what National ID did you submit? 
Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

On the PMSOL page, they have mentioned that "nomination and visa processing applies to following visa subclasses: 482, 494, 186, and 187". Does it mean that 189 and 190 visa applications won't get priority even if those fall in PMSOL?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> On the PMSOL page, they have mentioned that "nomination and visa processing applies to following visa subclasses: 482, 494, 186, and 187". Does it mean that 189 and 190 visa applications won't get priority even if those fall in PMSOL?
> 
> View attachment 99822


Correct.


----------



## Ikk (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello everyone just to share a good news 
Visa grant 190 on last Friday 25/062021
Visa lodge 8/04/2020
Co contact 16/12/2020 asked for daughter medical, bank statements, contract letter, tax assessment the years I claimed work experience 10 points, proof of residing in regional area as I claimed 5 points 
Co contact again on 17/05/2021 for overseas police clearance 
Co contact again 22/06/2021 for send vac fee as wife did not provide functional English 
Co contact again 24/06/2021 for daughter passport 
25/06/2021 visa grant electrical Draftsperson 65 points


----------



## ssho9479 (Aug 9, 2020)

R.Max said:


> Hey Congrats
> 
> Quick Ques- Did you submit your high school certificate under Birth Certificate when you initially applied?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I submitted my HSC under birth certificate when I applied and still got asked for the Birth Certificate. 
I initially submitted passport, national identity card (naati translated) and HSC for the ids as far as I can remember.

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

harishsingh310 said:


> The PMSOL has been updated and 22 new occupation has been added to it. Just wanted to know that now is there any chance for offshore people who's profession has been added to the critical list will get their grants.
> Thank you.


Does that mean that us who are offshore and whose professions were needed before covid, but are not on this updated priority list will ever get invited? It's been 2 years since we have applied, so will we ever receive grant, or at least an answer, instead of just waiting forever?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Does that mean that us who are offshore and whose professions were needed before covid, but are not on this updated priority list will ever get invited? It's been 2 years since we have applied, so will we ever receive grant, or at least an answer, instead of just waiting forever?


You are waiting for invite or grant ?
Cheers


----------



## sainius (May 22, 2020)

Need some quick information regarding renewing assessment and adding employment experience from Engineer Australia (EA).
I got my positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia on 28-Sept-2018 ANZSCO 263312, and I lodged EOI in May-2019 with a score of 65 later increased to 80 in Feb-2020 (10 pts for superior English + 5 point partner competent English).
I wasn't lucky enough to score an invite and my EOI got expired last month May-2021. I am planning to lodge new EOI in this month with hopeful of any positive changes for offshore applicants.

Engineer Australia (EA) has assessed my skilled employment as relevant for duration Jan-2008 to Aug-2018 (10 Years 7 Months).
Post that I continued working in same company till May-2019. After that I left job and there is some gap and started working in same occupation in different company from Jan-2021 to till date.

Now I have 3 questions:
1. Is it valid to claim overseas experience for more than 8 years (20 points) , as it is stated on DHA website that
you should claim points for experience in the last 10 years ? and from today my assessed skilled experience in preceding 10 years is for duration June-2011 to Aug-2018 ( 7 years 2 months)
2. Should I get my relevant skilled assessment done from Engineers Australia(secondary application to be submitted as confirmed by EA) prior to lodging fresh EOI?


I appreciate for the help. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sathyaseelan k (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi Guys, 

Need some help and advice on my below case

I've got my 190 invite on 3rd June ( Bridging A visa) which will be active after Nov 2021 ( currently I'm in working visa). I have to goto India aug 3rd week and planning not to return Australia for the next 6 months. Will my Grant be delayed? 
Now I can't even apply bridging B since my A is not active. please advise.


----------



## sathyaseelan k (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi Guys , I've added some questions . Badly need some advice. It'd be really helpful if someone can help.
I’ve got my 190 Invite and got my bridging A visa(Not active) on 3rd June 2021 and I’m currently in Working visa getting expired in Nov 2021. I’m planning to go to India for marriage in the month of Aug(3rd week) and Sep getting married. have got some issues around it . Planning not to come back to Australia for the next 6 months

What will happen to my grant if I didn’t get before I leave Australia? will it be on HOLD? by any chance will they issue? still my application is valid ? on queue? for issuing Grant
2.if I get my Grant before I leave Aus, how hard to get exemption to travel to India
Without having a Grant , How can we get married? is it gonna be a problem?
do we need to have a first entry to Australia within a stipulated time?
Any best suggestions, please


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

sathyaseelan k said:


> Hi Guys , I've added some questions . Badly need some advice. It'd be really helpful if someone can help.
> I’ve got my 190 Invite and got my bridging A visa(Not active) on 3rd June 2021 and I’m currently in Working visa getting expired in Nov 2021. I’m planning to go to India for marriage in the month of Aug(3rd week) and Sep getting married. have got some issues around it . Planning not to come back to Australia for the next 6 months
> 
> What will happen to my grant if I didn’t get before I leave Australia? will it be on HOLD? by any chance will they issue? still my application is valid ? on queue? for issuing Grant
> ...


2. If you claimed 10 points for being single, you cannot get married until you receive your grant.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> You are waiting for invite or grant ?
> Cheers


For grant, for 2 years now...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Does that mean that us who are offshore and whose professions were needed before covid, but are not on this updated priority list will ever get invited? It's been 2 years since we have applied, so will we ever receive grant, or at least an answer, instead of just waiting forever?


I don’t think they will issue grants in a big way to offshore applicants till such time that the borders are opened
They don’t want to add more people to the waitlist of those wanting to enter Australia
The government is facing a lot of backlash for the huge waitlist which shows no signs of coming down despite the weekly arrivals of 6000 
Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> I don’t think they will issue grants in a big way to offshore applicants till such time that the borders are opened
> They don’t want to add more people to the waitlist of those wanting to enter Australia
> The government is facing a lot of backlash for the huge waitlist which shows no signs of coming down despite the weekly arrivals of 6000
> Cheers


Such a pity. Do they have any estimated timeline? Here in the EU majority of people are vaccinated and life is coming back to normal...


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

For those on 190 visa, there is no legal requirement to remain in your sponsoring state. Here is a YouTube video from a MARA agent.
Release Letter to Move From Your Sponsoring State/Regional Area? #Shorts


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> For those on 190 visa, there is no legal requirement to remain in your sponsoring state. Here is a YouTube video from a MARA agent.
> Release Letter to Move From Your Sponsoring State/Regional Area? #Shorts


The Mara agent may tell you to jump in a well. Will you do it ?
You are signing a legal contact with the state to live and work for 2 years
Break the same at your peril
Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NB said:


> The Mara agent may tell you to jump in a well. Will you do it ?
> You are signing a legal contact with the state to live and work for 2 years
> Break the same at your peril
> Cheers


There is no legal obligation whatsoever that you work and live in your sponsoring state. It is not an enforced requirements*,* It's a moral obligation. That's why some states are unable to issue a release letter. I know people will say it might affect your Citizenship, but as long as you haven't broken any legal requirement (if you do it will affect your integrity screening in citizenship), then i see no problem. 

Just a reminder, *"A Moral Obligation is a duty which one owes, and which he ought to perform, but which he is not legally bound to fulfill". *No one cares about Moral Obligation, they only focus on Legal Obligation. Even the AAT will never rule against you based on Moral Obligation. People need to wake up.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> There is no legal obligation whatsoever that you work and live in your sponsoring state. It is not an enforced requirements*,* It's a moral obligation. That's why some states are unable to issue a release letter. I know people will say it might affect your Citizenship, but as long as you haven't broken any legal requirement (if you do it will affect your integrity screening in citizenship), then i see no problem.
> 
> Just a reminder, *"A Moral Obligation is a duty which one owes, and which he ought to perform, but which he is not legally bound to fulfill". *No one cares about Moral Obligation, they only focus on Legal Obligation. Even the AAT will never rule against you based on Moral Obligation. People need to wake up.


The form and undertaking that you give that you will live in the state for 2 years when applying for sponsorship, is it a piece of trash ?
I take every price of paper that I sign very seriously
There have been instances where states have asked applicants why action shouldn’t be taken against them for not honouring their commitment 
Maybe you don’t
It’s an individual decision to follow the law or not
Cheers


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

NB said:


> The form and undertaking that you give that you will live in the state for 2 years when applying for sponsorship, is it a piece of trash ?
> I take every price of paper that I sign very seriously
> There have been instances where states have asked applicants why action shouldn’t be taken against them for not honouring their commitment
> Maybe you don’t
> ...


Can’t agree more, many people forget that despite not having the authority to cancel their visas, states can still withdraw their nominations and inform DHA of the withdrawal which inevitably results in visa cancellation.


----------



## tieuly1 (Mar 21, 2021)

tinnguyent said:


> Can’t agree more, many people forget that despite not having the authority to cancel their visas, states can still withdraw their nominations and inform DHA of the withdrawal which inevitably results in visa cancellation.


There is no such thing call State cancels your 190 visa if you did not follow 2 year- moral obligation. So stop your bs if you cannot find any evidence. 
Every state clearly indicates that you can leave the state under circumstance but you need to inform them the reason why you leave and still have to finish their survey for every 6 months.
NB is great advicer but he tends to be conservative with something not 100% clear.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

tieuly1 said:


> There is no such thing call State cancels your 190 visa if you did not follow 2 year- moral obligation. So stop your bs if you cannot find any evidence.
> Every state clearly indicates that you can leave the state under circumstance but you need to inform them the reason why you leave and still have to finish their survey for every 6 months.
> NB is great advicer but he tends to be conservative with something not 100% clear.


I have stated this as well. The commitment you sign with the state is a Moral commitment and not a legal commitment. According to the law, you can only be penalized if you break a legal commitment. The state doesn't have any power to cancel your 190 visa even if you choose not to reside in the sponsoring state. DOHA only acts within the "Migration act 1958" and that's why the law was established. Unfortunately, people are too lazy to research and they only follow what they are being told like sheep's, hence, reason why they remain ignorant.


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

does anyone still wait for grant ?


----------



## Jonnnno (Feb 23, 2021)

bbpro93 said:


> does anyone still wait for grant ?


15 months, onshore, ACT web developer...... sad


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

bbpro93 said:


> does anyone still wait for grant ?


16 months; offshore; Registered Nurse; Still waiting.


----------



## nickkarki (Jun 22, 2021)

Anyone got the 190 invite for WA today?
Any idea at what time the invites are sent?


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

Jonnnno said:


> 15 months, onshore, ACT web developer...... sad





Jonnnno said:


> 15 months, onshore, ACT web developer...... sad


any CO contact, are you single or couple ?


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

bbpro93 said:


> does anyone still wait for grant ?


190 chef offshore 15 months and still waiting.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

bbpro93 said:


> does anyone still wait for grant ?





bbpro93 said:


> does anyone still wait for grant ?


17 months, offshore. fml


----------



## Jonnnno (Feb 23, 2021)

bbpro93 said:


> any CO contact, are you single or couple ?


single, no any contact, status : received


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

20 months already, offshore 261312 developer programmer and single, first CO contact for
military completion / exemption request on 24/02/2020 and nothing has happened eversince.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

tinnguyent said:


> 20 months already, offshore 261312 developer programmer and single, first CO contact for
> military completion / exemption request on 24/02/2020 and nothing has happened eversince.


Offshore 261312, applied June 2019, medicals submitted with a CO contact dec 2019, after that COVID happened and the process is stuck forever. I am not sure this is even fair , there are people who are waiting to make decisions, buy a house , apply for another visa , get married etc etc. Everything is endlessly stuck.


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

dakkin05 said:


> Offshore 261312, applied June 2019, medicals submitted with a CO contact dec 2019, after that COVID happened and the process is stuck forever. I am not sure this is even fair , there are people who are waiting to make decisions, buy a house , apply for another visa , get married etc etc. Everything is endlessly stuck.



18months since applied offsore, currently onsore still no contact atall!!


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

From 12-17 months processing time last month to 12-18 months. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

This is getting ridiculous. I’m 17 months nearly now, onshore the entire time and still waiting. I can’t understand how they keep bumping it up a month every month. I’ve seen people who have applied only a few months ago receive grants. I honestly am debating wether I want to be here, I got screwed financially by covid last year whilst I was here as working visas got zero support, we’ve entered another lockdown and I’m getting screwed again. No help. No support. No one is hiring, no one wants to transfer visas so I could maybe live somewhere cheaper. I’m stuck in Sydney hemorrhaging money. Then after all of this I could just receive a no. 
I’m honestly lost, feel much better for venting though!


----------



## Gss7 (May 21, 2021)

Flapsincorp said:


> This is getting ridiculous. I’m 17 months nearly now, onshore the entire time and still waiting. I can’t understand how they keep bumping it up a month every month. I’ve seen people who have applied only a few months ago receive grants. I honestly am debating wether I want to be here, I got screwed financially by covid last year whilst I was here as working visas got zero support, we’ve entered another lockdown and I’m getting screwed again. No help. No support. No one is hiring, no one wants to transfer visas so I could maybe live somewhere cheaper. I’m stuck in Sydney hemorrhaging money. Then after all of this I could just receive a no.
> I’m honestly lost, feel much better for venting though!


mate. You are not alone in this one. I am also waiting from the past 17 months Onshore, no co contact
Whenever i come close to 90% processing time, they always bump it up. Its a never ending cycle. Getting tired of it.😩


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

2 full years since I've been waiting now  Any advice who should I write to, just to check? 

I know that won't change a thing, but at least to receive some kind of feedback...


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

vesnacerroni said:


> 2 full years since I've been waiting now  Any advice who should I write to, just to check?
> 
> I know that won't change a thing, but at least to receive some kind of feedback...


My agent wrote a letter back in January asking for priority as I was on shore. It did nothing. I also tried phoning a month ago and if you’re waiting period isn’t over the 90% mark they don’t care and say nothing. Hence the frustration in them just bumping up the dates constantly.
Edit: but if you’re offshore I think you’re at the bottom of the pile. I’m apparently down there too as my job is deemed unnecessary in this climate. Worth a phone call maybe, wouldn’t hurt. They never tell you again though and just tell you to wait.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Gss7 said:


> mate. You are not alone in this one. I am also waiting from the past 17 months Onshore, no co contact
> Whenever i come close to 90% processing time, they always bump it up. Its a never ending cycle. Getting tired of it.


The processing time is AVG time it takes to process application and they calculate it using the last month application data (approved or rejected) which is misleading in my opinion to rely on as it changes every month. Because if they process all onshore applications and grant them within 1 month then the processing time becomes 1 month where in reality it's not right because many folks are waiting for 17-18 months while some have even crossed 2 years. 

If you call them they will always say you are in 10% and some are stuck there since 2018. So call it bad luck or whatever it won't do anything except getting you frustrated


----------



## Gss7 (May 21, 2021)

mail2notif said:


> The processing time is AVG time it takes to process application and they calculate it using the last month application data (approved or rejected) which is misleading in my opinion to rely on as it changes every month. Because if they process all onshore applications and grant them within 1 month then the processing time becomes 1 month where in reality it's not right because many folks are waiting for 17-18 months while some have even crossed 2 years.
> 
> If you call them they will always say you are in 10% and some are stuck there since 2018. So call it bad luck or whatever it won't do anything except getting you frustrated


I agree with you totally 100%.
The reality of the fact is that DHA is literally gods, they can do whatever they want without any consequences or accountability.
You cannot do anything if someone is getting granted in 2 weeks and you are waiting since 2 years. It doesnt mean anything to them. Hell in my case, people who lodged after me some of them have already been granted and some people i know who are waiting who lodged 5 months before me.😬

haha mate i am done being frustrated. I cant hold back my life due to this.😇


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

Gss7 said:


> mate. You are not alone in this one. I am also waiting from the past 17 months Onshore, no co contact
> Whenever i come close to 90% processing time, they always bump it up. Its a never ending cycle. Getting tired of it.😩


same here, been 17months onshore already


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Onshore.. close to 17 months. No communication, no change in the status. The whole process of submitting EOI and applying for visa took a month and after that just silence! Can relate to so many here.. however someone I know swears that sending an email works. I am definitely doing that as it is not fair. My whole life is on hold because of this, years being wasted.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

IndieNish said:


> Onshore.. close to 17 months. No communication, no change in the status. The whole process of submitting EOI and applying for visa took a month and after that just silence! Can relate to so many here.. however someone I know swears that sending an email works. I am definitely doing that as it is not fair. My whole life is on hold because of this, years being wasted.


You can send email but don't keep high hopes. I know 10+ people who have complete files and had been sending emails since March but had zero luck. Many others tried calling and even filing complaint but all of it was of no use. But overall no harm in trying


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

IndieNish said:


> Onshore.. close to 17 months. No communication, no change in the status. The whole process of submitting EOI and applying for visa took a month and after that just silence! Can relate to so many here.. however someone I know swears that sending an email works. I am definitely doing that as it is not fair. My whole life is on hold because of this, years being wasted.


Yeah sounds identical to me. EOI was approved in a week. They were confident of a fast approval in 6 months. Medicals, police checks - everything done and complete then radio silence for over a year. 
Give it a go with the email, can’t hurt, let us know the result!


----------



## bbpro93 (Feb 10, 2021)

i tried email many times but no reply, if you application is over the processing time, it is better to call. If you are lucky, the person will take down your notes and pass it on to the CO 
Tips: u can mention that you are working in critical sector, etc... or need PR for work ...etc..


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow just reading these posts brings back the stress for PR again... I got the invite approved from NSW within a day but seems like it's just minor thing compared to actual PR approval. I thought they would approve much faster now since number of applicants is significantly lower than before Covid.

I thought I'm almost done here... just apply and in few months you're good... but it seems another stressful period is upon me.


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

For those who are onshore and waiting for 12+ months, what are your occupations?


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

IndieNish said:


> Onshore.. close to 17 months. No communication, no change in the status. The whole process of submitting EOI and applying for visa took a month and after that just silence! Can relate to so many here.. however someone I know swears that sending an email works. I am definitely doing that as it is not fair. My whole life is on hold because of this, years being wasted.


So I looked everywhere for an email address to send a complaint to but didn't find, not sure how other people are doing it. I couldn't even find any forms that I could submit for enquiry. At one place as soon as I would enter criteria that the nature of my query is related to visa status, the form would neither let me progress nor submit it! So I ended up calling. They still could not give me an email address or a link to submit the query.
However, by this time I was very much frustrated and depressed that it clearly reflected in my voice. Therefore instead of terse "check the website" reply the lady actually listened to me and directed to me to the feedback unit. I have given a detailed feedback to the team and have been assured that I should receive an acknowledgement within two days and a response within 15 days.

I seriously don't have much hope, but I would feel better for at least a few days that I have done something!


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

Is there a chat group for nsw 190 applicants?


----------



## anilkir (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi all, I hope you are well!

Onshore from NSW* applicant here. My question is related to medical examination, since BUPA centers are closed, is there a chance to get the examination from a GP or hospital? Did anyone do it without BUPA?

Cheers,

*editted NSW


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

neodecoder said:


> For those who are onshore and waiting for 12+ months, what are your occupations?


261313 onshore, 
waiting for 38 months, status is: Further Processing since Aug 2018
We have 3 school-age kids, so we already payed ~45k for their study on temporary visitors program (NSW). 
We can't buy any property because all banks treat bridging visa holders like a third-class people (they are happy to consider temp visas with end date like 457, TSS, but not Bridging)
All my attempts to reach out home affairs ended with copy pasted template replies saying basically "shut up and wait, we don't owe you anything". I'm thinking of involving commonwealth ombudsman. Even though their website says "our Office will not generally investigate complaints about processing times." I'm hoping my case might be an exception.
There are no words accurate enough to express my despite to this organisation, their processes and their lazy staff
Good luck and lots of patience to all those one who are waiting..


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

AlexOz said:


> 261313 onshore,
> waiting for 38 months, status is: Further Processing since Aug 2018
> We have 3 school-age kids, so we already payed ~45k for their study on temporary visitors program (NSW).
> We can't buy any property because all banks treat bridging visa holders like a third-class people (they are happy to consider temp visas with end date like 457, TSS, but not Bridging)
> ...


There’s no other words than ****ing hell. I thought my wait time was a bit ****. I feel for you man, to be in the system that long must be horrendous. I can almost relate, having got my first working holiday back in 2013 and been battling immigration ever since, but for just one outcome? Crazy. It’s also worrying that all of us could potentially wait that long. If I knew that my wait time is going to be over 18 months I wouldn’t have bothered applying, I’m nearly at that stage. 
I’m a motor mechanic to answer the original question, was supposed to be high demand - now not so much clearly. I’m at 17 months onshore.


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

AlexOz said:


> 261313 onshore,
> waiting for 38 months, status is: Further Processing since Aug 2018
> We have 3 school-age kids, so we already payed ~45k for their study on temporary visitors program (NSW).
> We can't buy any property because all banks treat bridging visa holders like a third-class people (they are happy to consider temp visas with end date like 457, TSS, but not Bridging)
> ...


Whoa. That sucks! I've lodged for 261313 too last month at Onshore. Most people who are lodging this year are getting it between 2-4 months. It's super crazy for you. Don't know what their logic is, overlooking your application. I hope you get it ASAP!


----------



## Nishangill071 (Jun 13, 2020)

Flapsincorp said:


> There’s no other words than **ing hell. I thought my wait time was a bit **. I feel for you man, to be in the system that long must be horrendous. I can almost relate, having got my first working holiday back in 2013 and been battling immigration ever since, but for just one outcome? Crazy. It’s also worrying that all of us could potentially wait that long. If I knew that my wait time is going to be over 18 months I wouldn’t have bothered applying, I’m nearly at that stage.
> I’m a motor mechanic to answer the original question, was supposed to be high demand - now not so much clearly. I’m at 17 months onshore.





Flapsincorp said:


> There’s no other words than **ing hell. I thought my wait time was a bit **. I feel for you man, to be in the system that long must be horrendous. I can almost relate, having got my first working holiday back in 2013 and been battling immigration ever since, but for just one outcome? Crazy. It’s also worrying that all of us could potentially wait that long. If I knew that my wait time is going to be over 18 months I wouldn’t have bothered applying, I’m nearly at that stage.
> I’m a motor mechanic to answer the original question, was supposed to be high demand - now not so much clearly. I’m at 17 months onshore.


Hi,
I am waiting 190 NSW motor mechanic 27 months no co contact onshore


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

AlexOz said:


> 261313 onshore,
> waiting for 38 months, status is: Further Processing since Aug 2018
> We have 3 school-age kids, so we already payed ~45k for their study on temporary visitors program (NSW).
> We can't buy any property because all banks treat bridging visa holders like a third-class people (they are happy to consider temp visas with end date like 457, TSS, but not Bridging)
> ...


At how many points have you applied?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Antaryami said:


> At how many points have you applied?


Points or Anzsco codes don’t matter once you have got the invite
It’s the strength of your evidence and the complexity of your case which decides the time taken for processing
Cheers


----------



## anilkir (Jul 29, 2021)

anilkir said:


> Hi all, I hope you are well!
> 
> Onshore from NSW* applicant here. My question is related to medical examination, since BUPA centers are closed, is there a chance to get the examination from a GP or hospital? Did anyone do it without BUPA?
> 
> ...



anyone has any answer please? thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anilkir said:


> Hi all, I hope you are well!
> 
> Onshore from NSW* applicant here. My question is related to medical examination, since BUPA centers are closed, is there a chance to get the examination from a GP or hospital? Did anyone do it without BUPA?
> 
> ...


There is no alternative
The entire medical test process is based on hapid system and those not authorised by DHA can’t access it
Cheers


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

What is the email address for Skilled migration DHA to send email about visa grant?
TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HHBS said:


> What is the email address for Skilled migration DHA to send email about visa grant?
> TIA.


You can use the feedback form on the DHA website 
There is no email id as such
Cheers


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

AlexOz said:


> 261313 onshore,
> waiting for 38 months, status is: Further Processing since Aug 2018
> We have 3 school-age kids, so we already payed ~45k for their study on temporary visitors program (NSW).
> We can't buy any property because all banks treat bridging visa holders like a third-class people (they are happy to consider temp visas with end date like 457, TSS, but not Bridging)
> ...


I feel for you as I'm in the same boat waiting from last 32 months, "Further Assessment" people here can only answer to specific questions. I'm also waiting form a long time and everytime I contact DHA I get the same copy paste answers, the compliment/complaint department is out there just for formality. DHA is one of the most incapable Institute here filled with the laziest people on earth. I'm gonna discuss my matter with a lawyer next week and if there any way I'll post it.


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

I feel for everyone.. no one deserves the treatment we get for sure! 
And the irony is that the profession I have applied for (Interior Designer) has again been listed in the new NSW SOL! Nothing makes sense, why would they not grant visa to people who are already here on the occupation they need?! 
Also, I just got an acknowledgement of my feedback submitted on phone with a template answer, referred correctly as "copy, paste" above, with details already known to everyone.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Got NSW 190 Grant Business Analyst onshore 95+5 points

NSW pre-invite - 14th-May-2021
Approved - 27th-May-2021
Applied - 30th-May-2021
Grant - 27th July- 2021

Thank you NB for your help and all the advise. You are a true gem.

I am surprised it came under 2months, but My journey is 6years long. I started in 2015 and have done everything like every got damn thing. Every time I reached the desired points the benchmark was moved by 5points. Finally the journey has ended and I can move on with my life. 

Good luck to everyone.

Cheers


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

R.Max said:


> Got NSW 190 Grant Business Analyst onshore 95+5 points
> 
> NSW pre-invite - 14th-May-2021
> Approved - 27th-May-2021
> ...


Congrats @R.Max . May I know when you submitted your PCCs and did your medicals? Thanks.


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

Hope you are doing good.
I'm in status of 190 NSW applicant with 90+5 April 21 invited.

Visa Application submitted: 14 May 21
Change of circumstances: 26 May new born first CO contact : (Initial Assessment) request myself/ wife medicals and new born passport & BC Uploaded documents: 13 July 21 with baby new born on paper health assessment.

In here status, changed to further assessment.

Again co : 25 July, new BVA to kids, Hap I'd generated and requested Medical consent form to process health.

Submitted immediately.

Update: further assessment no flag..health processed successfully for all 4 - 29July21

Currently, I'm in further assessment phase.
Will there any phases outstanding..

Occupation: 261313 software Engineer(onshore)

Any idea beyond this like further documents req from CO or least sign of grant if so.

I know it is not in hand , just seeking opinion.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi All, I have a few questions related to offshore medicals. Our medicals expired some time back and we are thinking of getting them redone. I know I need a HAPID for this
1. How can I get this HAPID generated again
2. How long does it take for the new HAPID generation and any one who has done this recently, please share the timelines and details.
3. Anybody from India (if possibly Hyd) who had their medicals done recently?? 

We are planning for a surgery in the family soon and wanted to see if we should get the medicals done before the full recovery. Recovery time post Surgery is 6 months, 
What are the chances for offshore applications to move in the next six month... If we are in the middle of recovery after surgery, can we ask the CO for a bit more time to get medicals done incase of any CO contacts??


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

dakkin05 said:


> Hi All, I have a few questions related to offshore medicals. Our medicals expired some time back and we are thinking of getting them redone. I know I need a HAPID for this
> 1. How can I get this HAPID generated again
> 2. How long does it take for the new HAPID generation and any one who has done this recently, please share the timelines and details.
> 3. Anybody from India (if possibly Hyd) who had their medicals done recently??
> ...


It’s better to wait for CO contact as you are offshore.


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

TechTalk said:


> Hope you are doing good.
> I'm in status of 190 NSW applicant with 90+5 April 21 invited.
> 
> Visa Application submitted: 14 May 21
> ...


Hi Nabi,
Can you comment on this.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

neodecoder said:


> Congrats @R.Max . May I know when you submitted your PCCs and did your medicals? Thanks.


Thank you... Did my medical on 4th June and India PCC was done 10mths back so just submitted the same document. 

If you do your PCC and did not travel to your PCC issued country even if it is expired they will accept it.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Antaryami said:


> It’s better to wait for CO contact as you are offshore.


Yes, but if we are in the middle of recovery and unable to go for Medical after CO asks for it, can we request for more time..
Also , what are the chances that there would be a CO contact soon, Our lodgement data is June 2019, First CO contact with Medicals and PCC Dec 2019. Since then only waiting. So you can say its been 24 months + already


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

dakkin05 said:


> Yes, but if we are in the middle of recovery and unable to go for Medical after CO asks for it, can we request for more time..
> Also , what are the chances that there would be a CO contact soon, Our lodgement data is June 2019, First CO contact with Medicals and PCC Dec 2019. Since then only waiting. So you can say its been 24 months + already


Yes. You can request more time. CO will give you 28 days by default and if you are unable to go due to recovery then you can always ask for extension by providing the proof. 

For the chances of CO contact, no one can guess it. 2019 applicants especially if offshore are special case now and have been waiting for long and have low chances for grants or CO contact until border situation improves. So don't fret over the medical thing. As per trend or some sources medicals are valid for 12 months by CO can accept it for upto 18 months as it has been observed in many cases but if CO wants to consider it for more than 18 months then it's also upto them. Good luck.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Yes. You can request more time. CO will give you 28 days by default and if you are unable to go due to recovery then you can always ask for extension by providing the proof.
> 
> For the chances of CO contact, no one can guess it. 2019 applicants especially if offshore are special case now and have been waiting for long and have low chances for grants or CO contact until border situation improves. So don't fret over the medical thing. As per trend or some sources medicals are valid for 12 months by CO can accept it for upto 18 months as it has been observed in many cases but if CO wants to consider it for more than 18 months then it's also upto them. Good luck.


Thanks, can you also let me know how to request for a new HAPID and how long would that take to be generated just in case we decide to waste our money and get our medicals done in any case


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

dakkin05 said:


> Thanks, can you also let me know how to request for a new HAPID and how long would that take to be generated just in case we decide to waste our money and get our medicals done in any case


Hi, Can some one help me with regenerating HAPID and whom and how to contact please..
I searched through this forum and didn't find answer for second HAPID generation for second medicals


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

dakkin05 said:


> Hi, Can some one help me with regenerating HAPID and whom and how to contact please..
> I searched through this forum and didn't find answer for second HAPID generation for second medicals


You cannot create HAPID. It’s generated automatically when you apply for any visa. I believe you can use the same HAPID that you used before to do medicals.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

dakkin05 said:


> Hi, Can some one help me with regenerating HAPID and whom and how to contact please..
> I searched through this forum and didn't find answer for second HAPID generation for second medicals


You cannot generate HAPID on your own. Only the CO can do that.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Ok, thanks guys , but which one is it ,, can I use the same HAPID as first medicals or no chance to go for second medicals with out CO contact. If you want to be proactive and get it done on time , can’t you do it on you own..


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

dakkin05 said:


> Ok, thanks guys , but which one is it ,, can I use the same HAPID as first medicals or no chance to go for second medicals with out CO contact. If you want to be proactive and get it done on time , can’t you do it on you own..


You can't.


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Flapsincorp said:


> There’s no other words than **ing hell. I thought my wait time was a bit **. I feel for you man, to be in the system that long must be horrendous. I can almost relate, having got my first working holiday back in 2013 and been battling immigration ever since, but for just one outcome? Crazy. It’s also worrying that all of us could potentially wait that long. If I knew that my wait time is going to be over 18 months I wouldn’t have bothered applying, I’m nearly at that stage.
> I’m a motor mechanic to answer the original question, was supposed to be high demand - now not so much clearly. I’m at 17 months onshore.


Hey bro, i applied in jan 2020 as well ( motor mechanic). Still waiting. Did you get any sort of email like “furthur assessment” or no movement at all?


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Nishangill071 said:


> Hi,
> I am waiting 190 NSW motor mechanic 27 months no co contact onshore


Thats a long wait bro. i applied in jan 2020 as well ( motor mechanic). Still waiting. Did you get any sort of email like “furthur assessment” or no movement at all?


----------



## rinzler (Jan 3, 2020)

Got NSW 190 Grant Software Engineer onshore 95+5 points

NSW pre-invite - 9th-April-2021
Approved - 5th-May-2021
Applied - 27th-May-2021
CO contact 7th July - For AFP, applied and submitted by 20th July
Grant - 6th Aug- 2021


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

I not sure If Im posting it in right thread but really couldn’t find any other relevant thread so just asking for your help here. It’s about my job experience letter. 
I worked in 3 different banks. HDFC, ICICI and YES bank. I am about to apply for skill assessment under occupation Financial investment advisor. Got the experience letters done from ICICI and YES bank but HDFC people issues a letter in their own standard format and says they can’t modify it as per my requirements, they issue the same to all exiting employees. What they issued is a 5 pages experience letter with all the duties performed by almost every designation. It would be very complicated for the assessment authority to find the duties I performed among all other duties. They printed neatly 50 duties on the experience letter. 
What you guys suggest Is it safe I get the duties I performed signed by my manager instead of HR department or should submit both..? please help I’m very confused about this situation. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vaana said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I not sure If Im posting it in right thread but really couldn’t find any other relevant thread so just asking for your help here. It’s about my job experience letter.
> I worked in 3 different banks. HDFC, ICICI and YES bank. I am about to apply for skill assessment under occupation Financial investment advisor. Got the experience letters done from ICICI and YES bank but HDFC people issues a letter in their own standard format and says they can’t modify it as per my requirements, they issue the same to all exiting employees. What they issued is a 5 pages experience letter with all the duties performed by almost every designation. It would be very complicated for the assessment authority to find the duties I performed among all other duties. They printed neatly 50 duties on the experience letter.
> ...


You are probably offshore
And if so, now is not the time to start the process 
It will be a waste of time money and energy 
Wait for a couple of years 
Cheers


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

NB said:


> You are probably offshore
> And if so, now is not the time to start the process
> It will be a waste of time money and energy
> Wait for a couple of years
> Cheers


Hey thanks for the reply, yes I am offshore and no I am not applying until 2022, but want to get my assessment done for now so that when situation is better I cam apply without any more delay. 
And I would have to post the same question couple of years later too, so I would appreciate if someone can help me now. 
thanks


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

manu24 said:


> Hey bro, i applied in jan 2020 as well ( motor mechanic). Still waiting. Did you get any sort of email like “furthur assessment” or no movement at all?


I did everything through an agent so I’m not too sure. I did all my medicals so I’m assuming a CO requested that? I did ask if I had one a few months ago but also had a large rant in the same email so it wasn’t answered and I haven’t really bothered to talk to them since… nothing will be achieved talking to anyone so I'm just waiting…


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

Just got my 190 Grant
Occupation: Developer Programmer - 261312
NSW pre invite: 9 April 2021
Nomination: 11 May 2021
Visa Lodged: 2 June 2021
Medicals: 3 June 2021
Grant: 9 August 2021 - No CO contact

Thanks to everyone helping others on this forum and wishing you all best of luck!


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

payala said:


> Just got my 190 Grant
> NSW pre invite: 9 April 2021
> Nomination: 11 May 2021
> Visa Lodged: 2 June 2021
> ...


Which occupation


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

payala said:


> Just got my 190 Grant
> NSW pre invite: 9 April 2021
> Nomination: 11 May 2021
> Visa Lodged: 2 June 2021
> ...


Congrats mate! Can you tell which state and occupation? and also are you working in the critical sector like a healthcare company?
Cherrs


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

33157515 said:


> Which occupation


updated my original post

Cheers,


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

kyle47 said:


> Congrats mate! Can you tell which state and occupation? and also are you working in the critical sector like a healthcare company?
> Cherrs


Thanks mate! - NSW developer programmer and am currently working, but not in a critical sector company.


----------



## Kurt Semmler (Dec 2, 2020)

Dear Friends
I got the 190 grant letter today! 
Honestly was worried that DHA will further decelerate the process because of lock-down, etc. but apparently they are still active.
Here's my timeline:
State/ Occupation: NSW/ 233511- Industrial Engineering
Pre-invite: April 9th, 2021
Invitation: April 28th, 2021
Lodge: June 2nd, 2021
Medical: June 3rd, 2021
Grant: August 9th, 2021

Wish you all a quick visa process 🤞


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

payala said:


> Just got my 190 Grant
> Occupation: Developer Programmer - 261312
> NSW pre invite: 9 April 2021
> Nomination: 11 May 2021
> ...


Congrats! Thanks for adding medicals info.  



Kurt Semmler said:


> Dear Friends
> I got the 190 grant letter today!
> Honestly was worried that DHA will further decelerate the process because of lock-down, etc. but apparently they are still active.
> Here's my timeline:
> ...


Great! Saw your update on MyImmiTracker too @Kurt Semmler. Cheers!

Looks like they've started processing June 2021 applications. I lodged on Jun 3rd. Eagerly waiting!


----------



## Kurt Semmler (Dec 2, 2020)

neodecoder said:


> Congrats! Thanks for adding medicals info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hopefully you'll get it this week! fingers crossed!


----------



## everett.vincent (Aug 5, 2021)

um.heygau said:


> For all those just missed in 2019 and expecting in 2020


lets hope for good!


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

neodecoder said:


> Congrats! Thanks for adding medicals info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now it’s your turn mate!!


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

@Antaryami haha, your turn too soon mate.


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

Kurt Semmler said:


> Dear Friends
> I got the 190 grant letter today!
> Honestly was worried that DHA will further decelerate the process because of lock-down, etc. but apparently they are still active.
> Here's my timeline:
> ...


Sound great. congrats bro. 
too quick to believe haha. 
Why so many people in waiting list even to 18 months?


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

jeremyaus said:


> Sound great. congrats bro.
> too quick to believe haha.
> Why so many people in waiting list even to 18 months?


@jeremyaus Nobody knows exactly why. My observation is that once covid started they put everything on hold for almost a year. And from this year, they started processing new applications (lodged in 2021) at record speed for onshore applicants especially PMSOL/in-demand occupations and process only some 2019/2020 backlogs from time to time.


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi all I lodged my 190 as a cafe and restaurant manager in June 2020 from WA. So far there hasn’t Been any update is there anyone else waiting within the same occupation as me. Please advise why it’s taking so long.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

33157515 said:


> Hi all I lodged my 190 as a cafe and restaurant manager in June 2020 from WA. So far there hasn’t Been any update is there anyone else waiting within the same occupation as me. Please advise why it’s taking so long.


You will get an update soon as all the occupations are now open. Just hang in there mate.


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Antaryami said:


> You will get an update soon as all the occupations are now open. Just hang in there mate.


Are they processing the non priority occupation as well I mean mine is not in critical list.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

33157515 said:


> Are they processing the non priority occupation as well I mean mine is not in critical list.


Yes they are. It’s just that it will take time as it is not in PMSOL list. So don’t worry forget about it as just tracking is waste of time and will only make you feel stressed and anxious.


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Antaryami said:


> Yes they are. It’s just that it will take time as it is not in PMSOL list. So don’t worry forget about it as just tracking is waste of time and will only make you feel stressed and anxious.


Thank you 😊


----------



## slk007 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi all,

Is there any update on giving state nominations to offshore applicants ? 

I have applied for my AIQS skill assessment and waiting for the result. I'm planning to apply for 190 visa stream. But if the possibility of obtaining an invitation is less, I think processing the application further is futile. 

In this forum I saw few offshore candidates have received invitations. Is there anything that can be done from our side to increase the odds of getting an invitation? like getting a job offer from an Australian company?

Any advice from you is highly appreciated. 

My points are as follows
Occupation - Quantity Surveyor (ANZCO 233213)

Age - 25
Education - 15
Work experience - 5
English - 10
Spouse - 10
CCL - 5
Offshore / onshore - Offshore
Total Points 70 (without state nomination)

In this forum I saw few offshore candidates have received invitations. Is there anything that can be done from our side to increase the odds of getting an invitation? like getting a job offer from an Australian company?

Any advice from you is highly appreciated.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

slk007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there any update on giving state nominations to offshore applicants ?
> 
> ...


Chances are very thin for offshore


----------



## slk007 (Jul 19, 2016)

Antaryami said:


> Chances are very thin for offshore


I think the same....Thanks for your support...


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Thousands of offshore applicants are desperate to wait their grant letter ,so those new offshore applicants may be in 2023.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

safe for better life said:


> Thousands of offshore applicants are desperate to wait their grant letter ,so those new offshore applicants may be in 2023.


Yes, it is very disturbing to see that offshore applicants and not given priority and many people’s lives and careers are on hold due to this. I hope everything will be better soon. Just hang in there ppl !!!


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi All!
I requested the department to send me an invoice to pay the second instalment fee in July and we are still waiting for it.
Just checked my immiaccount today, and the "last updated" date was changed from July to today's date. But no messages or emails from the CO.
Also the further assessment flag (indicating action required) disappeared. The application process is still in Further Assessment. 
Is this something that I should be worried about? I still haven't received the invoice from them and not sure what was been updated as of today and why the action flag just disappeared??


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hi All!
> I requested the department to send me an invoice to pay the second instalment fee in July and we are still waiting for it.
> Just checked my immiaccount today, and the "last updated" date was changed from July to today's date. But no messages or emails from the CO.
> Also the further assessment flag (indicating action required) disappeared. The application process is still in Further Assessment.
> Is this something that I should be worried about? I still haven't received the invoice from them and not sure what was been updated as of today and why the action flag just disappeared??


Hi 
If the action flag is removed and shows further assessment then no issues or pending action I believe.

Meanwhile could you share details like:
Occupation
Invite date
visa lodged
Co contcat date
Status change

ALSO, please share the reason why requested the department to send me an invoice to pay the second instalment fee in July.

Thanks,
TechTalk.


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi all, 
Hope everyone is safe. I have lodged for Vic 190 visa in Feb2020 as a Chemist. Haven't heard a word since. The status just shows received. I saw lots of grants for applications in 2021. I am assuming it's because my profession is not critical. Is this right? Any suggestions on when I can expect based on your expertise?
I would also like to ask if I need to get any documents reattach? I got my Vic police check. We have a baby for whom I attached passport and birth certificate as she was born after I applied. Any suggestions are welcome people.
Thanks.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

Ranvan said:


> Hi all,
> Hope everyone is safe. I have lodged for Vic 190 visa in Feb2020 as a Chemist. Haven't heard a word since. The status just shows received. I saw lots of grants for applications in 2021. I am assuming it's because my profession is not critical. Is this right? Any suggestions on when I can expect based on your expertise?
> I would also like to ask if I need to get any documents reattach? I got my Vic police check. We have a baby for whom I attached passport and birth certificate as she was born after I applied. Any suggestions are welcome people.
> Thanks.


If your occupation is not in PMSOL then you probably have to wait. Also no one can say when CO will be assigned. This all depends on the department.
Do not reattach anything or don’t even redo medicals as it is waste of money at the moment. Wait for CO to be assigned and then CO will contact you if anything needs to be redone or any documents needed. Also don’t lose hope. Just wait for your turn to come, it will come soon as you are onshore.
Cheers!!


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Hi All,
I am on 190 PR visa and currently in Australia. I want to get my Spouse to Australia asap. She is currently at Offshore and doesn't have any visa at this moment.
I have to lodge her Partner Visa, but as it takes a long time to get the Grant on Partner visa, I am confused how can I get her in Australia asap. I am not sure about Tourist visa option also due to COVID, whether DHA will approve it or not.

I would be very grateful if someone can provide assistance in my situation.

Thanks


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

V N said:


> Hi All,
> I am on 190 PR visa and currently in Australia. I want to get my Spouse to Australia asap. She is currently at Offshore and doesn't have any visa at this moment.
> I have to lodge her Partner Visa, but as it takes a long time to get the Grant on Partner visa, I am confused how can I get her in Australia asap. I am not sure about Tourist visa option also due to COVID, whether DHA will approve it or not.
> 
> ...


Please clarify, are you PR or on 190 bridging visa?


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> Please clarify, are you PR or on 190 bridging visa?


I am a PR and currently in Australia. But my Spouse is at offshore and she doesn't have any visa at this moment.


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

V N said:


> I am a PR and currently in Australia. But my Spouse is at offshore and she doesn't have any visa at this moment.


I would suggest you to see a good Migration agent. ASAP


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi,

Any suggestion for my Visa grant date?
I know it is unpredictable...

Here are dates of progression:

NSW Pre invite: 90+5 261313 Software Engineer
NSW Pre invite date:9 APRIL 2021
Nominated:5 May 2021
Visa filed: 14 May 2021
Change of state: New born :27 May 2021
CO Contact Re: Medicals and New born passport and BC : 11JUN 2021
Responded to CO : 13 JUL 2021
CO again contactedadded new born with application/ requested kids medicals): 26JUL 2021
New-born Medicals approved: 28JUL 2021
Application status : Submitted..-> Received-> Initial assessment(1st CO)-->Further assessment now..

Any idea when can i expect my grant, its really nail biting and i can see many grants on daily basis.
Hope my day will come soon and i wish everyone the same.

Thanks.
TT.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

TechTalk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any suggestion for my Visa grant date?
> I know it is unpredictable...
> ...


I would say in a week or two.


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks mate .
Hope and praying to God.

Thanks for reply mate.
TT.


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

TechTalk said:


> Thanks mate .
> Hope and praying to God.
> 
> Thanks for reply mate.
> TT.



Any new of grant today?


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

TechTalk said:


> Any new of grant today?


Wait till Monday mate.


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I received my PR few days ago. It was such a long wait.. 18 months! For anyone interested, here are the timelines:

Occupation: Chemist
State: VIC, PhD pathway
Points: Age (30) + English (20) + Qualification (20) + Australian study (5) + Naati (5) 
State Invitation Application: 6 Jan 2020
State Invitation Received: 22 Jan 2020
Visa Applied: 21 Feb 2020
1st s56 : Mar 2021, additional proof of relationship with my partner
2nd s56: May 2021 redo medicals and Australia police certificates
3rd s56: Jul 2021, Pay 2nd VAC for partner English
2nd VAC paid: 13 Aug 2021
Visa grant: 16 Aug 2021


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my PR few days ago. It was such a long wait.. 18 months! For anyone interested, here are the timelines:
> 
> ...


Congrats 🎉🎉
If you don't mind, can you share date of S56;request in July 2021?

Thanks
TT


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2021)

Did anyone noticed that VISA processing time changed to 4 to 15 months in IMMI portal? Unsure if this will get some traction in processing VISA applications though!


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

Happy day after 6 years of journey comes true..
Got my grant today

NSW Pre invite: 90+5 261313 Software Engineer
NSW Pre invite date:9 APRIL 2021
Nominated:5 May 2021
Visa filed: 14 May 2021
Change of state: New born :27 May 2021
CO Contact Re: Medicals and New born passport and BC : 11JUN 2021
Responded to CO : 13 JUL 2021
CO again contactedadded new born with application/ requested kids medicals): 26JUL 2021
New-born Medicals approved: 28JUL 2021
Application status : Submitted..-> Received-> Initial assessment(1st CO)-->Further assessment-- Finalised today.

Grant -20Aug2021


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2021)

TechTalk said:


> Happy day after 6 years of journey comes true..
> Got my grant today
> 
> NSW Pre invite: 90+5 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


Many Congratulations!


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

Are you offshore?


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> Did anyone noticed that VISA processing time changed to 4 to 15 months in IMMI portal? Unsure if this will get some traction in processing VISA applications though!


Oh, just noticed when seeing your comment. What is the previous version?


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2021)

jeremyaus said:


> Oh, just noticed when seeing your comment. What is the previous version?


If i could recall correctly, it was 12 to 17 months


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> If i could recall correctly, it was 12 to 17 months


A bit of hope. I saw many onshore cases were granted visa in short time recently, 2 months. Maybe it impacts to average processing time. For those offshore like me, it might be longer.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

FYI. Received 4th CO contact today whereby they have asked to redo medicals and to provide fresh police clearance certificate. I am offshore, so maybe the department has started to process offshore applications as well. Other details in the signature.


----------



## Madjamy21 (Jul 9, 2019)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> FYI. Received 4th CO contact today whereby they have asked to redo medicals and to provide fresh police clearance certificate. I am offshore, so maybe the department has started to process offshore applications as well. Other details in the signature.


Thanks for sharing, I hope they start processing at a faster pace now. BTW..What was your visa filling date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> FYI. Received 4th CO contact today whereby they have asked to redo medicals and to provide fresh police clearance certificate. I am offshore, so maybe the department has started to process offshore applications as well. Other details in the signature.


I hope you get your grant by this week. All the best mate!!


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Has any onshore applicant here, who has waited/been waiting beyond the global processing times, tried lodging a complaint through Ombudsman?


----------



## Antaryami (Jul 7, 2021)

IndieNish said:


> Has any onshore applicant here, who has waited/been waiting beyond the global processing times, tried lodging a complaint through Ombudsman?


Please share your timeline if possible so that you can get a better response.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Anyone applied in May 2019 or before and still waiting for the 190 grant? I am currently offshore and still waiting for a grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> Anyone applied in May 2019 or before and still waiting for the 190 grant? I am currently offshore and still waiting for a grant.


There are thousands of applicants waiting offshore for grant probably even earlier then you
Other then medical related codes, grants are practically nil for offshore applicants irrespective of when they submitted the application 
You just have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

IndieNish said:


> Has any onshore applicant here, who has waited/been waiting beyond the global processing times, tried lodging a complaint through Ombudsman?


Yes. Know some onshore folks from software engineering and similar codes and those all are waiting since 2019. So like NB said there are thousands who are waiting where majority would be offshore is waiting for more than 20 months now.


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Since the global processing have crossed my application, what argument can we present to DHA over email?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

IndieNish said:


> Has any onshore applicant here, who has waited/been waiting beyond the global processing times, tried lodging a complaint through Ombudsman?


I lodged a complaint on 3.08 and it is currently undergoing assessment, which may take up to 6 weeks according to them, so no outcome yet. They explicitly say on their site that they'll unlikely consider visa processing delay complaints, so I gave them a call and explained that I'm currently on my 39th month of waiting which is ridiculously overdue. They advised to lodge.
Would appreciate to hear other's experience


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

AlexOz said:


> I lodged a complaint on 3.08 and it is currently undergoing assessment, which may take up to 6 weeks according to them, so no outcome yet. They explicitly say on their site that they'll unlikely consider visa processing delay complaints, so I gave them a call and explained that I'm currently on my 39th month of waiting which is ridiculously overdue. They advised to lodge.
> Would appreciate to hear other's experience



39 months of waiting is inhumane. Processing times should just be removed, it doesnt mean anything anyway. It is misleading and outright useless.


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Asking for friend,

He has positive assessment as Mechanical engineer and he is working as a Machine operator. Can he apply to EA in order to get positive skilled experience related or closely related to occupation?
Pls respond. TIA.


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

AlexOz said:


> I lodged a complaint on 3.08 and it is currently undergoing assessment, which may take up to 6 weeks according to them, so no outcome yet. They explicitly say on their site that they'll unlikely consider visa processing delay complaints, so I gave them a call and explained that I'm currently on my 39th month of waiting which is ridiculously overdue. They advised to lodge.
> Would appreciate to hear other's experience


Woah.. 39 months! that's ridiculous. 
Immi support gave me the number for contacting Ombudsman as they have run out of all possible response to my case! So I gave them a call and they initiated a file for me but the process is yet to begin, since they are very busy this will not happen for 4-5 weeks! 
I am on my 19th month of waiting. So just wanted to know if anyone else has had any luck with it.


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

wallflower11 said:


> 39 months of waiting is inhumane. Processing times should just be removed, it doesnt mean anything anyway. It is misleading and outright useless.


May be.. but I think what most of us want is some transparency in the process. As I don't even know if anyone has even touched my application, no correspondence, no status update in these 19 months.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

IndieNish said:


> May be.. but I think what most of us want is some transparency in the process. As I don't even know if anyone has even touched my application, no correspondence, no status update in these 19 months.


What value do you exactly get from it,if I may ask?


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

AlexOz said:


> I lodged a complaint on 3.08 and it is currently undergoing assessment, which may take up to 6 weeks according to them, so no outcome yet. They explicitly say on their site that they'll unlikely consider visa processing delay complaints, so I gave them a call and explained that I'm currently on my 39th month of waiting which is ridiculously overdue. They advised to lodge.
> Would appreciate to hear other's experience


Could you please mention your code and details?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

wallflower11 said:


> What value do you exactly get from it,if I may ask?


the value of knowledge of my own application that is having the greatest impact on my life right now? why do we ever need transparency in anything around us that impacts us in any way!


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

Me and my wife both got the Subclass 190 NSW PR in the month of April-2021 in which I was the primary applicant. Now the things are not working between us and soon we will be getting divorced. Do I need to inform the NSW govt about this to cancel her subclass 190 as she is not interested to come back. Please note that I added her Partner Skills 10 points in the EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

itsNishanth said:


> Me and my wife both got the Subclass 190 NSW PR in the month of April-2021 in which I was the primary applicant. Now the things are not working between us and soon we will be getting divorced. Do I need to inform the NSW govt about this to cancel her subclass 190 as she is not interested to come back. Please note that I added her Partner Skills 10 points in the EOI.


Once granted, each PR each independent of the other applicants 
Pr once granted is never cancelled unless it’s been applied on false grounds
The travel rights will expire in 5 years 
Cheers


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

ankittanna said:


> Could you please mention your code and details?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


261313
onshore
190 NSW
loged 22.05.2018
last CO contact in Aug 2018, all requested docs provided


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Antaryami said:


> I would suggest you to see a good Migration agent. ASAP


Thanks @Antaryami


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

TechTalk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any suggestion for my Visa grant date?
> I know it is unpredictable...
> ...


Are you onshore? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## seeker369 (Feb 16, 2021)

hello ,

Is it better to apply all states in one EOI for 190 visa or separately ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seeker369 said:


> hello ,
> 
> Is it better to apply all states in one EOI for 190 visa or separately ?


Most members make one EOI for each state 
Cheers


----------



## seeker369 (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you !


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

AlexOz said:


> 261313
> onshore
> 190 NSW
> loged 22.05.2018
> last CO contact in Aug 2018, all requested docs provided


Welcome to the club


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Is there a possibility that my application has moved from onshore to offshore if I am locked outside Australia?

Also, in the case I chose to get married or engaged to my boyfriend of 8 years who already is a permanent resident, is it wise to swap the points I claimed for being single to married/defacto with a permanent resident, which amounts to the same points OR withdraw my application and move to the partner visa line since that is being processed faster? Or just wait it out while my application is in the DHA blackhole?

232411 Graphic Designer
Onshore
190 NSW
85 points
Lodged 17.01.2020
No contact/Received


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

kishore787 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there a possibility that my application has moved from onshore to offshore if I am locked outside Australia?
> 
> ...


Why do you want to complicate your life?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kishore787 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there a possibility that my application has moved from onshore to offshore if I am locked outside Australia?
> 
> ...


If you are offshore currently, then your application would be processed as offshore even if you were onshore when you submitted your application 
It’s the current status which matters
Dont complicate your application by trying tricks
Cheers


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

Just considering options and taking suggestions. “Tricks” is a condescending term while some of us wait out major life decisions due to the state of this


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kishore787 said:


> Just considering options and taking suggestions. “Tricks” is a condescending term while some of us wait out major life decisions due to the state of this


You have already put yourself in trouble by claiming points for being single when you are actually in a relationship for the past 8 years
You don’t have to be legally married to be single. Even if you are in a defacto relationship which you have said above that you are, then you have made a wrong declaration to DHA and were ineligible to claim single points 
Any thoughts ?
Cheers


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

I probably wasn't clear. I’m not in a defacto yet. Never have been. I don’t stay with this person, infact this person has not even been on the same continent as me for a while.

Don’t think this is the platform to explain my life and how long distance works etc. but rest assured everything I provided was legal and accurate without ulterior motives lol

He turned 25 before me, applied offshore got his PR before I could put in an onshore application. Please refrain from making assumptions.


----------



## Aussie2019 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I am an onshore candidate who is doing 8hours/ week casual job in the target sector. I would like to ask am I eligible for 190 Victoria state nomination with this much less hours/ casual and no long term contract?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussie2019 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am an onshore candidate who is doing 8hours/ week casual job in the target sector. I would like to ask am I eligible for 190 Victoria state nomination with this much less hours/ casual and no long term contract?


There are thousands of applicants doing full time work waiting for sponsorship 
What’s so special about you that VIc should overlook them ?
No harm in being optimistic but see the realities 
Cheers


----------



## Aussie2019 (Sep 7, 2020)

NB said:


> There are thousands of applicants doing full time work waiting for sponsorship
> What’s so special about you that VIc should overlook them ?
> No harm in being optimistic but see the realities
> Cheers


Thanks for your response on this.
Do you think so that being a PhD in stem will make my application special ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussie2019 said:


> Thanks for your response on this.
> Do you think so that being a PhD in stem will make my application special ?


That may
Look for pathways for PhD stem applicants 
Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

What does "last updated" means in Immiaccount?

I got CO contact on 23rd August to which I replied on 1st September (pressed button "I confirm I have provided required information"). However, the last updated date written in Immiaccount is 25th August. What does that mean?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> What does "last updated" means in Immiaccount?
> 
> I got CO contact on 23rd August to which I replied on 1st September (pressed button "I confirm I have provided required information"). However, the last updated date written in Immiaccount is 25th August. What does that mean?


The last date when the CO has looked at your file
Cheers


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

NB said:


> The last date when the CO has looked at your file
> Cheers


My file says last updated 11dec 2020 but that day I did my medical at bupa is that’s why it says 11 dec because I did medical that day or someone looked at my file that days please advise @NB


----------



## yogi4289 (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello Folks,

I am new to the process and have submitted EOI in skillselect, but still waiting for mail or invitation. I am in Sydney with 85 points. I've created one common application for both 189 and 190 (NSW).
Can someone please let me know how Australia DHA identifies if the candidate is in Australia or not? In my EOI, I've updated my present employer location as Sydney only. I believe 'Employment is the only section where we as candidates can tell DHA about our current location?

Thanks


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

yogi4289 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am new to the process and have submitted EOI in skillselect, but still waiting for mail or invitation. I am in Sydney with 85 points. I've created one common application for both 189 and 190 (NSW).
> Can someone please let me know how Australia DHA identifies if the candidate is in Australia or not? In my EOI, I've updated my present employer location as Sydney only. I believe 'Employment is the only section where we as candidates can tell DHA about our current location?
> ...


At the start of EOI they ask for residence country which serves this purpose of onshore Vs offshore once you put Australia or any other name there.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hellos,
With regards to Application being considered offshore or onshore
1.If you applied offshore but currently onshore , how would it be considered, offshore or onshore.
2. Also , if you applied offshore with partner points and only you are onshore and partner is currently offshore how would be considered
How would DHA know my new location change incase I am in AU..
With the new travel restrictions getting eased,, do we see any hope for offshore applicants..

Thanks


----------



## V N (May 7, 2021)

Hi All,
Need your suggestions regarding Visitor Visa.
I have Australian PR (subclass 190) and currently I am at offshore. Should I raise a Visitor Visa for my spouse while I am at offshore only? Or do I need to come to Australia and then only should raise the visitor visa?
Please advice.
Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

dakkin05 said:


> Hellos,
> With regards to Application being considered offshore or onshore
> 1.If you applied offshore but currently onshore , how would it be considered, offshore or onshore.
> 2. Also , if you applied offshore with partner points and only you are onshore and partner is currently offshore how would be considered
> ...


DHA can track your / partners movements and knows where you are physically at any point in time.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> DHA can track your / partners movements and knows where you are physically at any point in time.


Thanks for your response..
But If you applied offshore but currently onshore , how would it be considered, offshore or onshore??

Also , if you applied offshore with partner points and only you are onshore and partner is currently offshore how would that be considered ??


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

Any news from Australian government or from your agents when is estimated for Australia to restart processing 190 grants from 2019? It's been over 2 years since we submitted application for grant and since CO contact


----------



## yogi4289 (Jan 26, 2020)

Anyone got EOI invite recently for 190 visa?


----------



## Huayra.J (Sep 9, 2021)

yogi4289 said:


> Anyone got EOI invite recently for 190 visa?


Got it last month from NT. Onshore.


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

Anyone still waiting for grant who got invited on May 14th?


----------



## olijar (Sep 22, 2020)

dev8547 said:


> Anyone still waiting for grant who got invited on May 14th?


Yes


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

I received the grant email yesterday i.e. 25th October. Many thanks to all forum members who shared their experiences which are helpful for others. Special thanks to Mr. NB for answering my many queries during this journey. I wish the best of luck to those who are waiting for their grants. I am sure the slow phase of grants is over and things are about to move at a normal pace.

Offshore.
Applied in Nov 2019, and did not submit medicals at that time. Got CO contact for medicals in Feb 2020. Last CO contact was in August 2021 to redo expired medicals and PCC.


----------



## VM17 (Jan 7, 2021)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> I received the grant email yesterday i.e. 25th October. Many thanks to all forum members who shared their experiences which are helpful for others. Special thanks to Mr. NB for answering my many queries during this journey. I wish the best of luck to those who are waiting for their grants. I am sure the slow phase of grants is over and things are about to move at a normal pace.
> 
> Offshore.
> Applied in Nov 2019, and did not submit medicals at that time. Got CO contact for medicals in Feb 2020. Last CO contact was in August 2021 to redo expired medicals and PCC.


Congratulations!! I see the grant is for offshore.. is that correct? Has anyone got any offshore grants currently?


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

VM17 said:


> Congratulations!! I see the grant is for offshore.. is that correct? Has anyone got any offshore grants currently?


Yes, I am offshore.


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> I received the grant email yesterday i.e. 25th October. Many thanks to all forum members who shared their experiences which are helpful for others. Special thanks to Mr. NB for answering my many queries during this journey. I wish the best of luck to those who are waiting for their grants. I am sure the slow phase of grants is over and things are about to move at a normal pace.
> 
> Offshore.
> Applied in Nov 2019, and did not submit medicals at that time. Got CO contact for medicals in Feb 2020. Last CO contact was in August 2021 to redo expired medicals and PCC.


Congrats buddy. Happy for you. All the very best.


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Nov will come tomorrow, let's wish it to knock on the door who wait since 2019


----------



## inshafizz (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi there,

I have lodged my 190 Accountant offshore visa Nov 2020. I was living in AU and had to leave due to section 48 bar. However, I still haven’t anything from the immigration not even CO contact. I have submitted all documents including my COVID 19 vaccination certificate. Everytime I ask my agent she responds saying no contacts yet.
I’m confused if she had uploaded all documents just to make sure she hasn’t forgotten any. Is there a way for the applicant to check this? I have a friend who is a migration agent too and he said he can import my file using my TRN number since he has a business immi account but I’m not sure if this is fine to do and won’t mess my files or the lodgement. I’d like to know if you know anything about this and appreciate your help. Cheers


----------



## inshafizz (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi there,

I have lodged my 190 Accountant offshore visa Nov 2020. I was living in AU and had to leave due to section 48 bar. However, I still haven’t anything from the immigration not even CO contact. I have submitted all documents including my COVID 19 vaccination certificate. Everytime I ask my agent she responds saying no contacts yet.
I’m confused if she had uploaded all documents just to make sure she hasn’t forgotten any. Is there a way for the applicant to check this? I have a friend who is a migration agent too and he said he can import my file using my TRN number since he has a business immi account but I’m not sure if this is fine to do and won’t mess my files or the lodgement. I’d like to know if you know anything about this and appreciate your help. Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inshafizz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 Accountant offshore visa Nov 2020. I was living in AU and had to leave due to section 48 bar. However, I still haven’t anything from the immigration not even CO contact. I have submitted all documents including my COVID 19 vaccination certificate. Everytime I ask my agent she responds saying no contacts yet.
> I’m confused if she had uploaded all documents just to make sure she hasn’t forgotten any. Is there a way for the applicant to check this? I have a friend who is a migration agent too and he said he can import my file using my TRN number since he has a business immi account but I’m not sure if this is fine to do and won’t mess my files or the lodgement. I’d like to know if you know anything about this and appreciate your help. Cheers


You don’t need your friend to import the application 
If you have the transaction number you can do it yourself
Just create an Immiaccount and use the import application option
Don’t upload and documents 
Cheers


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Received my 190 NSW Grant
Occupation - Software Engineer
EOI lodgement - August 2020 
85+5 Points
Invitation received - 14 May 2021
PR Lodged - 2 June 2021
Medicals - 4 June 2021
No CO Contact
Grant - 6 Nov 2021

Points breakdown
Age 30
PTE 20
Exp Aus 10
Degree 15
Single 10
State 5

All the best to everyone waiting 👍


----------



## inshafizz (Feb 19, 2021)

NB said:


> You don’t need your friend to import the application
> If you have the transaction number you can do it yourself
> Just create an Immiaccount and use the import application option
> Don’t upload and documents
> Cheers


----------



## inshafizz (Feb 19, 2021)

Will this have any effect on the application or will my agent be notified. I have no idea why the agents don’t want to share this information.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

inshafizz said:


> Will this have any effect on the application or will my agent be notified. I have no idea why the agents don’t want to share this information.


Feel free. No effect.


----------



## inshafizz (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you @wallflower11 

It’s so frustrating, while I was in AU there was no special visas for S48 bar and have not option other than to leave the country to lodge the visa, but now they have a special visa for S48 bar so that they don’t have to leave the country to lodge the visa. I was in AU for 8yrs and pretty much left everything behind to lodge the visa. I am currently unemployed and expecting the grant to go back and continue our lives. Anyone can help to contact the immi regarding this. I have emailed them a numerous times and haven’t heard anything.


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi All,
Would like to thank each and everyone of you for the support over the past year in my PR journey, and heartfelt gratitude to @NB , @mustafa01 and many others who have taken time to answer multiple questions. I am very happy and most importantly relieved to share that I got my PR grant for NSW 190 this morning. I did the whole process by myself (which was a slightly complicated one) through the support of only this wonderful group, and consider myself lucky to have come across this. Below is my timeline:

EOI submitted: 05 Nov 2020
Occupation : Software Engineer
State: NSW
Visa: 190
Points: 90+5
Experience : overseas 8 years / onshore 2 years
NSW nomination invite: 10 Apr 2021
NSW nomination approval: 03 May 2021
Visa application lodgement date: 05 Jun 2021
Grant Date: 8 Nov 2021 9.33am
Medical test completed: 13 May 2021
BVC active prior to grant
Form 80 and 1221 submitted, no CO contact.

Here is hoping that everyone get their grants soon, it has been a long and excruciating wait for myself and even more for some guys here. Feeling of relief is paramount at this moment.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

inshafizz said:


> Thank you @wallflower11
> 
> It’s so frustrating, while I was in AU there was no special visas for S48 bar and have not option other than to leave the country to lodge the visa, but now they have a special visa for S48 bar so that they don’t have to leave the country to lodge the visa. I was in AU for 8yrs and pretty much left everything behind to lodge the visa. I am currently unemployed and expecting the grant to go back and continue our lives. Anyone can help to contact the immi regarding this. I have emailed them a numerous times and haven’t heard anything.


I couldn't agree more. Nothing really we could do but wait, you are now offshore and you are being treated as one. I am also offshore and we are not their priority at the moment. I know it sucks but yeah, f it.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

NK2189 said:


> Hi All,
> Would like to thank each and everyone of you for the support over the past year in my PR journey, and heartfelt gratitude to @NB , @mustafa01 and many others who have taken time to answer multiple questions. I am very happy and most importantly relieved to share that I got my PR grant for NSW 190 this morning. I did the whole process by myself (which was a slightly complicated one) through the support of only this wonderful group, and consider myself lucky to have come across this. Below is my timeline:
> 
> EOI submitted: 05 Nov 2020
> ...


Good job onshore applicant. Congratulations mate!


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

dev8547 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Received my 190 NSW Grant
> Occupation - Software Engineer
> ...


Congratulations bro! Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## dev8547 (Sep 29, 2021)

Y


jeremyaus said:


> Congratulations bro! Are you onshore or offshore?


Yes Onshore


----------



## 5iD (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi there,
Wanted some quick recommendations on the way farward. I was a onshore applicant for 190 visa and then came back to India for personal reasons and didn't travel back to Oz till now, can someone please help me based on the details below.

Application submitted : 14 AUG 2019
Occupation : Accountant
State: ACT
Visa: 190
Points: 75
Experience : Nil, as I was 22 years old at my application.
Maxed out all the points in PTE and 2 years masters study in Oz combined with regional language gave me boost up
ACT nomination invite: 10 June 2019
ACT nomination approval: 09 July 2019
Visa application lodgement date: 14 AUG 2019
Form 80 and 1221 submitted, no CO contact.

its been 2 years now and I haven't received any response yet, the helpline number is tad unhelpful as they give a routine response on how these things take time.
Have I made a mistake on leaving Oz before my application has been finalised ?My agent and the immigration officials have expressly told me that "if you are in Australia, you do not have to tell us if you want to travel outside Australia while we process your application. This is because you can be outside Australia when we make a decision."


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

5iD said:


> Hi there,
> Wanted some quick recommendations on the way farward. I was a onshore applicant for 190 visa and then came back to India for personal reasons and didn't travel back to Oz till now, can someone please help me based on the details below.
> 
> Application submitted : 14 AUG 2019
> ...


I am in the same situation as of yours. Submited 190 application in May 2019 and left Australia in March 2020. Got two CO contacts so far (last one one year back). No updated since then.


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi all,
I hope you are all well. I lodged for my VIC SS190 Visa in Feb 2020 as a Chemist onshore. I haven't received any update since then. Only 2 months ago, I received an acknowledgement of our new born addition to my file. We completed the medicals 4 weeks ago and still waiting for any acknowledgement of the medicals. My question is do I have to pay any fees for my daughter's addition to my visa? I don't know what mistake I did, but all my friends who have exact same profile as mine got their grants 6 months ago. I spoke to an IMMI agent who asked me to forward my application and after having a look told me that I made a mistake about the people other than my family immigrating along with me, for which I answered yes and he reckons its no, and this might be delaying my grant. I wrote an email and a cover letter to the IMMI guys, but no acknowledgement again. Can anyone suggest if there is anyone like me waiting for a grant for more than 20 months onshore? I am asking this as it says 5-10 months is the processing time and I see numerous people in 2021 getting grants in 3 months (might be cos of my skill not being on the list, but 20 months when all my friends got it is making me alarmed. Please help! 
Thanks,
Sri.


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Ranvan said:


> Hi all,
> I hope you are all well. I lodged for my VIC SS190 Visa in Feb 2020 as a Chemist onshore. I haven't received any update since then. Only 2 months ago, I received an acknowledgement of our new born addition to my file. We completed the medicals 4 weeks ago and still waiting for any acknowledgement of the medicals. My question is do I have to pay any fees for my daughter's addition to my visa? I don't know what mistake I did, but all my friends who have exact same profile as mine got their grants 6 months ago. I spoke to an IMMI agent who asked me to forward my application and after having a look told me that I made a mistake about the people other than my family immigrating along with me, for which I answered yes and he reckons its no, and this might be delaying my grant. I wrote an email and a cover letter to the IMMI guys, but no acknowledgement again. Can anyone suggest if there is anyone like me waiting for a grant for more than 20 months onshore? I am asking this as it says 5-10 months is the processing time and I see numerous people in 2021 getting grants in 3 months (might be cos of my skill not being on the list, but 20 months when all my friends got it is making me alarmed. Please help!
> Thanks,
> Sri.


Hi.. I lodged my visa in March 2020 and till date there's no movement on my application either, it is still in Received satus. Did you get a CO contact for medicals when you go them done 4 weeks ago?


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

IndieNish said:


> Hi.. I lodged my visa in March 2020 and till date there's no movement on my application either, it is still in Received satus. Did you get a CO contact for medicals when you go them done 4 weeks ago?


Did you lodge it onshore? We already did our medicals when lodging the visa. We got an acknowledgement for our newborn and we had to do the medicals for the baby.


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Ranvan said:


> Did you lodge it onshore? We already did our medicals when lodging the visa. We got an acknowledgement for our newborn and we had to do the medicals for the baby.


Yes, Onshore. My occupation is Interior Designer, 90 points. Single applicant. Also did my medicals at the time of application. All I have is silence since then. Even approached Ombudsman in August, they have also not done anything yet! 
And even if there's been a mistake in the application the CO should email for clarification. It doesn't mean the application will be put on hold indefinitely! 
I am not even sure if anyone has even checked my docs tbh. The only answer I have from everywhere is just keep waiting. And now since it's the holiday season I literally have no hopes for anything to move until the new year. Waiting at its best.
It's really a mystery how they have 5 to 10 months waiting from 4 to 20 months only last month!!


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

IndieNish said:


> Yes, Onshore. My occupation is Interior Designer, 90 points. Single applicant. Also did my medicals at the time of application. All I have is silence since then. Even approached Ombudsman in August, they have also not done anything yet!
> And even if there's been a mistake in the application the CO should email for clarification. It doesn't mean the application will be put on hold indefinitely!
> I am not even sure if anyone has even checked my docs tbh. The only answer I have from everywhere is just keep waiting. And now since it's the holiday season I literally have no hopes for anything to move until the new year. Waiting at its best.
> It's really a mystery how they have 5 to 10 months waiting from 4 to 20 months only last month!!


Yes, Its the same with us. I have a friend who has exact same profile as mine, but from a different country. He lodged his visa with 85 points and I lodged with 95. When i say same profile, it is literally same other than places of birth and education. He got his granted in June this year. He lodged exactly 2 weeks after me. And just to make things worse, the customer care people after waiting for 2 hours on line, read stuff from website and tell me to wait. I think its just waiting until new year then. Sorry for the rant, pretty frustrated actually. Good luck with your grant then. Will keep this posted if I hear back anything.


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

Ranvan said:


> rant, pretty frustrated actually.


 I can understand at your frustration & I applied for my 491 visa , I am on Bridgin visa A. I wan to get married to my GF now back home in India but i cant due to 8512


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Ranvan said:


> Yes, Its the same with us. I have a friend who has exact same profile as mine, but from a different country. He lodged his visa with 85 points and I lodged with 95. When i say same profile, it is literally same other than places of birth and education. He got his granted in June this year. He lodged exactly 2 weeks after me. And just to make things worse, the customer care people after waiting for 2 hours on line, read stuff from website and tell me to wait. I think its just waiting until new year then. Sorry for the rant, pretty frustrated actually. Good luck with your grant then. Will keep this posted if I hear back anything.


Processing times available are just estimates and also bull****. I know patience has its limits too but we really can't do anything. Let's just all agree that the system ****ing sucks. Pardon my French.


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Ranvan said:


> Yes, Its the same with us. I have a friend who has exact same profile as mine, but from a different country. He lodged his visa with 85 points and I lodged with 95. When i say same profile, it is literally same other than places of birth and education. He got his granted in June this year. He lodged exactly 2 weeks after me. And just to make things worse, the customer care people after waiting for 2 hours on line, read stuff from website and tell me to wait. I think its just waiting until new year then. Sorry for the rant, pretty frustrated actually. Good luck with your grant then. Will keep this posted if I hear back anything.


Hey no worries at all. All we can do is rant anyways. And how strange is your situation too compared to your friend! Things like these would of course make you wonder if something's wrong with your application. it's such a shame though that a serious and life changing important thing like this has become a lottery system!


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Ranvan said:


> Yes, Its the same with us. I have a friend who has exact same profile as mine, but from a different country. He lodged his visa with 85 points and I lodged with 95. When i say same profile, it is literally same other than places of birth and education. He got his granted in June this year. He lodged exactly 2 weeks after me. And just to make things worse, the customer care people after waiting for 2 hours on line, read stuff from website and tell me to wait. I think its just waiting until new year then. Sorry for the rant, pretty frustrated actually. Good luck with your grant then. Will keep this posted if I hear back anything.


Yes, please keep posted. All the best to you too.


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

is it possible/lawfully if we are waiting for 190/491 offshore and got sponsored TSS 482? I just want to know anyway to reduce waiting time outside of Australia. TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jeremyaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> is it possible/lawfully if we are waiting for 190/491 offshore and got sponsored TSS 482? I just want to know anyway to reduce waiting time outside of Australia. TIA


You can have as many visas under processing you like
It’s absolutely legal
Just rember that because one visa has been finalised, doesn’t mean that other visas will stop processing in their own
Each new visa that finalised will overwrite the previous visas
So if you get the 482 first, then no issues, your 190 can continue to be processed and you will get the grant, which will overwrite the 482
But you have to be quick and withdraw the 482 , the moment the 190 is issued else your 190 will be cancelled if the 482 is issued later
Cheers


----------



## jeremyaus (Apr 20, 2020)

NB said:


> You can have as many visas under processing you like
> It’s absolutely legal
> Just rember that because one visa has been finalised, doesn’t mean that other visas will stop processing in their own
> Each new visa that finalised will overwrite the previous visas
> ...


Thank NB very much as always.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Has anyone else received their 190 grant recently? And how long have you been waiting?


----------



## Somewhere in the 10% (Mar 18, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Has anyone else received their 190 grant recently? And how long have you been waiting?


It's been 25 months since i've lodged my 190. Still waiting...


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

Somewhere in the 10% said:


> It's been 25 months since i've lodged my 190. Still waiting...


Onshore or offshore?


----------



## Mgtr (Nov 5, 2019)

Somewhere in the 10% said:


> It's been 25 months since i've lodged my 190. Still waiting...



Same, waiting 24 months now not a single contact. I am ONSHORE
Seems there could be an error in the system, how can they justify responding to cases barely a few months old when many people still wait from 2019 (aka when covid first came about)


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

Same. I’m 21 months waiting onshore the entire time, been living here for 4 years now.
I’m also wondering how they can justify keeping people waiting for so long. Surely after around 12 months they’d be like, ok, that’s too long to wait for a yes or no. Processing times are the worst, I get genuinely annoyed when I see people getting grants after 3 or 4 weeks - or people who complain who’ve had to wait 3 months…


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Which professions have you guys applied with? I wonder if there is a pattern for specific professions to be taking longer. Not sure...


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Which professions have you guys applied with? I wonder if there is a pattern for specific professions to be taking longer. Not sure...


I heard it’s trades aren’t getting any help. So electricians, mechanics, builders etc… if you’re not on that PMSOL list you’re on the back burner until they say so. The trade industries are desperate for things to open up again as they rely a lot on foreign help, no one is getting the visas to do so.


----------



## ng_88 (Mar 12, 2020)

17 months, onshore - still waiting


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks, please mention your professions too as this will be helpful to others.


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Which professions have you guys applied with? I wonder if there is a pattern for specific professions to be taking longer. Not sure...


Offshore carpenter from the US waiting since 30 March, 2020. Invited and sponsored by NSW very quickly, then no contact ever since. 75 points total, did not claim points for work experience despite having it because self-employment is hard to prove (provided what I could anyway).


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

Waiting for 190 grant since May 2019. Applied onshore but currently offshore. Developer Programmer. Got two CO contacts, the last one in March this year. No communication after that.


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

musibs said:


> Waiting for 190 grant since May 2019. Applied onshore but currently offshore. Developer Programmer. Got two CO contacts, the last one in March this year. No communication after that.


That is frustrating.
Honestly I see no point in this. Wouldn't they want people to come and work and integrate into the community as soon as possible? Also the stress and damage of putting your life on hold for 1-2 years.


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

liamerr said:


> That is frustrating.
> Honestly I see no point in this. Wouldn't they want people to come and work and integrate into the community as soon as possible? Also the stress and damage of putting your life on hold for 1-2 years.


Could be more political than about the virus. For one, Covid is an isolationist's dream with little to no immigration. And with next year's election, officials may be afraid to make any concrete decisions. Just speculating, still positive long term.


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

hi we are waiting since from july2019. last co contact in nov for redo pcc. after one month receive a call from immi regarding job verification. call disconnected in between. afterthat nothing to hear. feeling hopeless….onshore. occupation security specialist.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Has anyone tried calling them and asking why >20months? Seems like those who submitted pre-Covid (Mar 2020) got really unlucky with wait times


----------



## Aquarius88 (Nov 30, 2021)

Lodged June 2020. FOI request related to my Visa documents approved in Sep 21 they replied in Nov 21, they did even open the file ( Notes section was all blanked )


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

hi @NB i hv query, i am secondary applicant. i want to go overseas. supposed if i leave the australia . then our application consider as offshore or onshore. thnks. my wife will stay here in australia. its very frustrated to wait here. almost done 29 months. no response…


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rehmat said:


> hi @NB i hv query, i am secondary applicant. i want to go overseas. supposed if i leave the australia . then our application consider as offshore or onshore. thnks. my wife will stay here in australia. its very frustrated to wait here. almost done 29 months. no response…


If you have applied onshore, you will be an onshore applicant. This does not change depending on your travel.


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you have applied onshore, you will be an onshore applicant. This does not change depending on your travel.


hi fugitive thnks for reply. my main concern is that. is it delayed to finalise the application. if i overseas. already 29 month.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

rehmat said:


> hi fugitive thnks for reply. my main concern is that. is it delayed to finalise the application. if i overseas. already 29 month.


When you travel, you wil need to update the DOHA about your location. Thus, they might change the processing priority to offshore.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

28 months & still waiting...


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Speculative thought - maybe the department is pulling applications not just on the basis of onshore/offshore criteria, but also a number of points? i.e. candidates with highest points receive grant within the 90% processing time of 10months, the rest wait? 

Those of you waiting for 20months+, how many points have you applied with?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rehmat said:


> hi fugitive thnks for reply. my main concern is that. is it delayed to finalise the application. if i overseas. already 29 month.


No, it should not, since there have been cases wherein an onshore SC190 applicant has received their grant while being offshore. But mind you these are uncertain times and stranger are the ways of DHA processing visas.

All the best..!


----------



## Somewhere in the 10% (Mar 18, 2021)

liamerr said:


> Onshore or offshore?


Onshore.


----------



## Somewhere in the 10% (Mar 18, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Which professions have you guys applied with? I wonder if there is a pattern for specific professions to be taking longer. Not sure...


That is the only logical explanation I give to myself for this 2+ years waiting time. 
My occupation is Marketing Specialist.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Latest disclosure logs have now been published with detail of 190, 189 and other visa processing times, backlog of cases, length of time sitting with case officers etc. - link below.

The most interesting table is this one below. You will note that there has been a massive spike in onshore applications in June 2021 - this will take a while to clear.

Jan-May 2021 has had fewer applications, this is why they've managed to easily clear 75% of those in 5 months.









There are also other tables on 95% percentile wait times, split by occupations etc:
















Freedom of information


List of disclosure log for year 2021




www.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Speculative thought - maybe the department is pulling applications not just on the basis of onshore/offshore criteria, but also a number of points? i.e. candidates with highest points receive grant within the 90% processing time of 10months, the rest wait?
> 
> Those of you waiting for 20months+, how many points have you applied with?


I've seen lower pointed grants as well for onshore, but for the sake of speculation, I'm 75 (carpenter).


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

We have applied 190 visa in 2019, and my wife’s job contract has finished in October2020 in her nominated occupation. Can she change the job occupation now?
thnks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rehmat said:


> We have applied 190 visa in 2019, and my wife’s job contract has finished in October2020 in her nominated occupation. Can she change the job occupation now?
> thnks


If her bridging visa has kicked in and it allows to to work, then she can work any where she likes
Cheers


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

NB said:


> If her bridging visa has kicked in and it allows to to work, then she can work any where she likes
> Cheers


ok thank you NB


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

is it fedral election will effect on visa processing time?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rehmat said:


> is it fedral election will effect on visa processing time?


No one predict that, however whatever direction the ministry has given to DHA stands and I wouldn't think DHA would go against the direction valid at that given time, be it election or anything else.


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

does getting ROI selected have a high chance of receiving invitation? Anyone here got their ROI selected but application rejected or long waiting?


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

i read it from one of the migration wall..may it helps..


----------



## PG. (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello All,

Any updates/recent grants for 190 Software Engineer post CO contact particularly for NSW?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

i saw some grants in april and may on immitracker. only few in nov…


----------



## PG. (Mar 16, 2021)

rehmat said:


> i saw some grants in april and may on immitracker. only few in nov…


Thanks for the update @rehmat


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

pulse1000 said:


> Speculative thought - maybe the department is pulling applications not just on the basis of onshore/offshore criteria, but also a number of points? i.e. candidates with highest points receive grant within the 90% processing time of 10months, the rest wait?
> 
> Those of you waiting for 20months+, how many points have you applied with?


I do not think so. I applied with 95 points, Chemist VIC 190 and have been waiting for 22 months. Planning to go to an agent and transfer my file to him as I heard from a friend that agent's have better probability of grants.


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

Ranvan said:


> I do not think so. I applied with 95 points, Chemist VIC 190 and have been waiting for 22 months. Planning to go to an agent and transfer my file to him as I heard from a friend that agent's have better probability of grants.


hi we applied through agent and hv been waiting for 30 months. couple of time we asked to agent he said that even i cant do anything instad of an email thats it.


----------



## KNG (Dec 15, 2021)

Ranvan said:


> I do not think so. I applied with 95 points, Chemist VIC 190 and have been waiting for 22 months. Planning to go to an agent and transfer my file to him as I heard from a friend that agent's have better probability of grants.


Not difference at last stage, I applid my application by one of the biggest law firm in Au, but still waiting 22 moth, lodged march 2020


----------



## KNG (Dec 15, 2021)

KNG said:


> Not difference at las stage, I applied my application by one of the biggest law group but still waiting 22 month, Lodged on March 20. Just pay money to buy hope. And then I understand about migration law better than agent after spending more than 100 hours to read read and read


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Global Processing times have just been updated. Things are also in a new format. For 190 visa:

25% - 4 months
50% - 5 months
75% - 6 months
90% - 18 months



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

anyone here waiting for grants OFFSHORE since 2019? I have been waiting since Nov 2019. my application is still "RECEIVED". My medicals was finished around June 2020 when the covid are really worst. but now..... 25 months waiting. still havent received any CO Contact. Im okay to wait... but until when.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ga2au said:


> anyone here waiting for grants OFFSHORE since 2019? I have been waiting since Nov 2019. my application is still "RECEIVED". My medicals was finished around June 2020 when the covid are really worst. but now..... 25 months waiting. still havent received any CO Contact. Im okay to wait... but until when.


Nearly 200,000 residents and temporary visa holders are waiting to enter Australia 
Now that the borders are open, the backlog will reduce in the next few months
I am guessing that they will start issuing grants for general offshore applicants after that
Cheers


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Nearly 200,000 residents and temporary visa holders are waiting to enter Australia
> Now that the borders are open, the backlog will reduce in the next few months
> I am guessing that they will start issuing grants for general offshore applicants after that
> Cheers


Thanks NB! Hoping that year 2022 will be our year. Merry Christmas and HNY!


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Global Processing times have just been updated. Things are also in a new format. For 190 visa:
> 
> 25% - 4 months
> 50% - 5 months
> ...


110% - 30 months. Joking / not joking!


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

ga2au said:


> anyone here waiting for grants OFFSHORE since 2019? I have been waiting since Nov 2019. my application is still "RECEIVED". My medicals was finished around June 2020 when the covid are really worst. but now..... 25 months waiting. still havent received any CO Contact. Im okay to wait... but until when.


Me...I am waiting since August 2019  It still states "further assessment"...


----------



## Ram Agasthya (Dec 19, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Me...I am waiting since August 2019  It still states "further assessment"...


Waiting since DEC-2019


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Ram Agasthya said:


> Waiting since DEC-2019


waiting since March 2019


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

which occupations you guys have applied for?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

pulse1000 said:


> which occupations you guys have applied for?


Illustrator


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Did you do anything to contact the HA? I wrotr them 3 times but still they want me to just wait.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey Guy's,
Finally after 3 years of waiting I'm here to inform you that I've got my Grant this Afternoon,
I'd like to thank every one on this forum

Onshore ...

Subclass 190 Nsw
Occupation: Chef
Lodge :18 dec 2018
Co contact: 4 may 2019 (further evidence of employment and Bank statement)
Replied within a week
-------- Long Wait ---------
2nd co contact: 14 oct 2021 for medical and NPC
Medical done: 15 dec 2021
Granted today 21 Dec 2021


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Deadpoolll said:


> Hey Guy's,
> Finally after 3 years of waiting I'm here to inform you that I've got my Grant this Afternoon,
> I'd like to thank every one on this forum
> 
> ...


Must be so special for you! Enjoy the moment mate.

Cheers


----------



## PG. (Mar 16, 2021)

Deadpoolll said:


> Hey Guy's,
> Finally after 3 years of waiting I'm here to inform you that I've got my Grant this Afternoon,
> I'd like to thank every one on this forum
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! @*Deadpoolll*
Can understand the level of excitement from your post as you have even forgotten today's date. It's actually 20-Dec-2021  Enjoy the moment!! Wishing you all Success


----------



## 33157515 (Apr 28, 2020)

Deadpoolll said:


> Hey Guy's,
> Finally after 3 years of waiting I'm here to inform you that I've got my Grant this Afternoon,
> I'd like to thank every one on this forum
> 
> ...


Hi did you claim any employment related points since they asked you bank statement or they always ask for bank statements.


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

Deadpoolll said:


> Hey Guy's,
> Finally after 3 years of waiting I'm here to inform you that I've got my Grant this Afternoon,
> I'd like to thank every one on this forum
> 
> ...


congratulations 🎉🎉. hv you sent any email to department before they contact you. thnks


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

33157515 said:


> Hi did you claim any employment related points since they asked you bank statement or they always ask for bank statements.


No


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

rehmat said:


> congratulations 🎉🎉. hv you sent any email to department before they contact you. thnks


sent a few but it's useless


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

Invitations open for offshore in NSW, including more occupations! We're moving forward but still don't know how long lodged applications have to wait. NSW skilled occupation lists


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Asking for friend,
If you study Master's 1st sem in Sydney and rest 3 semesters in Perth,
then can we claim 5 points for regional study?
Does he will be considered WA Graduate as well?

TIA.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

HHBS said:


> Asking for friend,
> If you study Master's 1st sem in Sydney and rest 3 semesters in Perth,
> then can we claim 5 points for regional study?
> Does he will be considered WA Graduate as well?
> ...


Regional study points are awarded for 2 years of regional study. 3 semesters does not fulfil that criteria of 2 years, I would guess not.


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

Me and my wife both got the Subclass 190 NSW PR in the month of April-2021 in which I was the primary applicant and she was secondary. She has filled for divorced and going to get married with her Boyfriend and would be trying to bring him to Australia.

She has travelled to India before getting the PR and till now she is in India only. She has married me just for Monetary and PR purpose. 

What should I do in that case? Do I need to inform the NSW govt about this to cancel her subclass 190 as she got a Secondary PR and I am afraid that she is misusing it. Please note that I added her Partner Skills 10 points in the EOI but as per new rules Single, Divorced and separated would get the same 10 points.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

itsNishanth said:


> Me and my wife both got the Subclass 190 NSW PR in the month of April-2021 in which I was the primary applicant and she was secondary. She has filled for divorced and going to get married with her Boyfriend and would be trying to bring him to Australia.
> 
> She has travelled to India before getting the PR and till now she is in India only. She has married me just for Monetary and PR purpose.
> 
> What should I do in that case? Do I need to inform the NSW govt about this to cancel her subclass 190 as she got a Secondary PR and I am afraid that she is misusing it. Please note that I added her Partner Skills 10 points in the EOI but as per new rules Single, Divorced and separated would get the same 10 points.


Her visa (PR) is independent now and therefore you cannot get it cancelled as far as I know.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

itsNishanth said:


> Me and my wife both got the Subclass 190 NSW PR in the month of April-2021 in which I was the primary applicant and she was secondary. She has filled for divorced and going to get married with her Boyfriend and would be trying to bring him to Australia.
> 
> She has travelled to India before getting the PR and till now she is in India only. She has married me just for Monetary and PR purpose.
> 
> What should I do in that case? Do I need to inform the NSW govt about this to cancel her subclass 190 as she got a Secondary PR and I am afraid that she is misusing it. Please note that I added her Partner Skills 10 points in the EOI but as per new rules Single, Divorced and separated would get the same 10 points.


U can ask around. It seems to me that she waited to get that pr before she asked for divorce. U can be question too. So maybe ask a lawyer. Cause u only got the pr just this year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

itsNishanth said:


> Me and my wife both got the Subclass 190 NSW PR in the month of April-2021 in which I was the primary applicant and she was secondary. She has filled for divorced and going to get married with her Boyfriend and would be trying to bring him to Australia.
> 
> She has travelled to India before getting the PR and till now she is in India only. She has married me just for Monetary and PR purpose.
> 
> What should I do in that case? Do I need to inform the NSW govt about this to cancel her subclass 190 as she got a Secondary PR and I am afraid that she is misusing it. Please note that I added her Partner Skills 10 points in the EOI but as per new rules Single, Divorced and separated would get the same 10 points.


Look, you also got advantage of her skills and got an invite and had a married life for a year
Just move on with your life and let her do what she wants
Don’t be vindictive and cut your own nose to spite the face
Cheers


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Has anyone in this forum received any grants in the last week or so?


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

ga2au said:


> U can ask around. It seems to me that she waited to get that pr before she asked for divorce. U can be question too. So maybe ask a lawyer. Cause u only got the pr just this year.


What all I should ask for?


----------



## itsNishanth (Mar 14, 2021)

NB said:


> Look, you also got advantage of her skills and got an invite and had a married life for a year
> Just move on with your life and let her do what she wants
> Don’t be vindictive and cut your own nose to spite the face
> Cheers


The time when I got the invite by that time NSW was giving 10 points if you are divorced/Single or Separated.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

itsNishanth said:


> Me and my wife both got the Subclass 190 NSW PR in the month of April-2021 in which I was the primary applicant and she was secondary. She has filled for divorced and going to get married with her Boyfriend and would be trying to bring him to Australia.
> 
> She has travelled to India before getting the PR and till now she is in India only. She has married me just for Monetary and PR purpose.
> 
> What should I do in that case? Do I need to inform the NSW govt about this to cancel her subclass 190 as she got a Secondary PR and I am afraid that she is misusing it. Please note that I added her Partner Skills 10 points in the EOI but as per new rules Single, Divorced and separated would get the same 10 points.


Do nothing to her, as simple as that. 
What you need to do is: to make better life choices for your next relationship.
Enjoy your PR and focus on your life goals more than ruining someone else.
Life is not fair sometimes, and that will teach you one lesson or two. 


Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

itsNishanth said:


> The time when I got the invite by that time NSW was giving 10 points if you are divorced/Single or Separated.


NSW or any state for that matter will prefer to invite an applicant where both have good potential to earn
More income means more taxes for the state and more spend
You can keep fretting and get an ulcer or move on and be happy
The choice is yours
Cheers


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

ga2au said:


> Illustrator


Same here, Illustrator. Since October 2019


----------



## DKP180391 (Dec 29, 2021)

itsNishanth said:


> Me and my wife both got the Subclass 190 NSW PR in the month of April-2021 in which I was the primary applicant and she was secondary. She has filled for divorced and going to get married with her Boyfriend and would be trying to bring him to Australia.
> 
> She has travelled to India before getting the PR and till now she is in India only. She has married me just for Monetary and PR purpose.
> 
> What should I do in that case? Do I need to inform the NSW govt about this to cancel her subclass 190 as she got a Secondary PR and I am afraid that she is misusing it. Please note that I added her Partner Skills 10 points in the EOI but as per new rules Single, Divorced and separated would get the same 10 points.


@itsNishanth , As far as I know after getting your PR or Citizenship if you guys get divorce, no one of you can sponsor new partner for another 3 years. Better to check with Lawyer.


----------



## DKP180391 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi guys, Is there a latest thread for onshore 190 visa for Web developer or any IT category, where I can check what is the timeline. I have applied before 22 months from Canberra, ACT and the status still says "Received". Or anyone with similar timeline is waiting or received recently?
Thank you in Advance.


----------



## inshafizz (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey does anyone know what this is ? See attached screenshot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Which visa have you applied for ?
Is biometrics applicable for your country ?
Cheers


----------



## inshafizz (Feb 19, 2021)

NB said:


> Which visa have you applied for ?
> Is biometrics applicable for your country ?
> Cheers


I have applied for the 190


----------



## inshafizz (Feb 19, 2021)

NB said:


> Which visa have you applied for ?
> Is biometrics applicable for your country ?
> Cheers


I want to know what this error is about ?


----------



## Elixir (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi guys, anyone still waiting? Now at 24 months


----------



## sabro (Jan 4, 2022)

Elixir said:


> Hi guys, anyone still waiting? Now at 24 months


State, occupation, and points?


----------



## KNG (Dec 15, 2021)

sabro said:


> State, occupation, and points?


Qld, Architect, Onshore, 23 months


----------



## Elixir (Jan 4, 2022)

Qld, carpenter, onshore, 24 months 75 points


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

Vehicle Technician 190 NSW 23 months 80+5


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

NSW, Onshore, Interior Designer, 90 pts - 22 Months (no CO contact either)


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

NSW illustrator offshore 27 months


----------



## Somewhere in the 10% (Mar 18, 2021)

marketing specialist, WA, 190, onshore, 26 months and counting


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

21 months, offshore carpenter, NSW with 75 points.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Got my 190 granted on 4th Jan 2022. I'm offshore. Had only one CO contact on 15th Nov 2021 for redoing medicals as it got expired. Rest of my details are in my signature. Good luck guys!


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Elixir said:


> Hi guys, anyone still waiting? Now at 24 months


Yes Sir!


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Has anyone received a 190 grant lately who is not on a PMSOL list? Seems like nothing is happening with non-PMSOL applications based on my Facebook searches.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulse1000 said:


> Has anyone received a 190 grant lately who is not on a PMSOL list? Seems like nothing is happening with non-PMSOL applications based on my Facebook searches.


Leave alone non PMSOL grants, even PMSOL are very few for offshore applicants 
Most are waiting close to 2 years 
Cheers


----------



## balkarsinghdandiwal (Nov 19, 2019)

Web developer on shore applied March 2020 will be 22 months on 18th ......no co contact till now ......any hopes???

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

My friend has Bachelor degree in Mechanical engineering and has relevant exp as well.

Does he has chance to get positive outcome as Plant/Production engineer as he had few subjects related to that occupation as well.
If we claim as a production engineer during application on EA portal, if CO not happy with that claim, then do they give an option to go for Mechanical engineer or they will automatically assess as Engineering technologist?

TIA.


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

Elixir said:


> Hi guys, anyone still waiting? Now at 24 months


Graphic Designer, onshore, 24 months


----------



## H9B (Sep 2, 2021)

Can someone pls advise ,is it ok to change the employer , while being on a bridging visa A after lodging 190 application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

H9B said:


> Can someone pls advise ,is it ok to change the employer , while being on a bridging visa A after lodging 190 application?


Just having a bridging visa is not helpful 
It should have kicked in after normal expiry of your substantive visa
If so, then you can change employer 
But recheck with the new company HR. Many don’t accept bridging visa applicants 
Cheers


----------



## H9B (Sep 2, 2021)

NB said:


> Just having a bridging visa is not helpful
> It should have kicked in after normal expiry of your substantive visa
> If so, then you can change employer
> But recheck with the new company HR. Many don’t accept bridging visa applicants
> Cheers


Thank you so much for the response <3


----------



## Elixir (Jan 4, 2022)

Still a bit who are now waiting 2/almost 2 years, lets sit tight i guess its the only option right now


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

kishore787 said:


> Graphic Designer, onshore, 24 months


27 months illustrator


----------



## VM17 (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes do let me know if such whatsapp group exist.


----------



## PG. (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello All,

*NSW 190 GRANTED!!!*

Profession: Software Engineer (261313)
Location : Onshore
Points: 90 (85+5)
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Partner Qualification - 10
AU Experience - 10
Overseas Experience - 5
NSW State points - 5
EOI: August 2020
Updated EOI : Jan 2021
Pre invite: 14/05/2021
Nomination Approved: 24/05/2021
Visa lodged: 09/06/2021
CO Contact S56 for Medicals: 17/09/2021
Medicals completed: 27/10/2021
Grant : 14/01/2022

Wishing you all Success!!

Regards
PG


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello,

I have a question for more experienced people here:

We have lodged visa in August 2019.

In November 2019 we have received an email from CO, asking us for some additional documentation, which we have successfully submitted within the given timeframe.

Then in 2020 coronavirus closure happened, and the process for offshore applicants was stopped.

As it's been 2.5 years since we have paid and applied for visa for the four of us family members, and no invite yet, we would like to concentrate on our lives in EU, and stay here.

My question is: if we withdraw our visa application, would Australian government returned us 5.000 EUR paid for our PR visas? They haven't processed our application, so are we entitled for visa refund?

Many thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question for more experienced people here:
> 
> ...


You can request for a refund when you withdraw the application
Depending on how much work has already been done on your application, you will be informed if any amount is due to you
In most cases nothing is refunded
Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> You can request for a refund when you withdraw the application
> Depending on how much work has already been done on your application, you will be informed if any amount is due to you
> In most cases nothing is refunded
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## 295sindhu (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

Can some one recommend what is the best occupation (which might get more invite) to apply ACS for 

Analyst Programmer (261311)
Developer Programmer (261312)
Software Engineer (261313)
Software and Applications Programmers nec (261399)
ICT Security Specialist (262112)

I currently applied for Software Engineer - with 85+5 points
EOI Initially submitted date - 25/ 04 /2020
Date of Effective - 27/05/2021
Last submitted EOI - 03/09/2021
Applied sate : NSW 

I have experience in Support and Development roles. Please suggest if I can try and apply with another ANZSCO role or I can wait for the Invite with the current EOI

Any thought will be helpful. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mbatra (12 mo ago)

295sindhu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can some one recommend what is the best occupation (which might get more invite) to apply ACS for
> 
> ...


I think most of the occupations you listed have a starting code of 2613, which will be considered similar. I am not aware of Security specialist though.


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

Two offshore 190 friends have received CO contacts for medicals yesterday. They've waited a little over 24 months and are not on the PMSOL list, not nurses/medical. Movement is happening!


----------



## mbatra (12 mo ago)

PG. said:


> Hello All,
> 
> *NSW 190 GRANTED!!!*
> 
> ...


Anyone in Victoria with the likes of above? I am in Vic with similar points(in Digital, not contributing to healthcare/cybersecurity) but only 2 years in Vic and currently at onshore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mbatra said:


> Anyone in Victoria with the likes of above? I am in Vic with similar points(in Digital, not contributing to healthcare/cybersecurity) but only 2 years in Vic and currently at onshore.


You are waiting for an invite or grant ?
After invite, points have no value 
Cheers


----------



## mbatra (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> You are waiting for an invite or grant ?
> After invite, points have no value
> Cheers


invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mbatra said:


> invite


Then please post your question in the correct thread for better response 
This thread is for those who have already been invited and are waiting for grant
Cheers


----------



## John Smith 7 (12 mo ago)

nomadiccarpneter said:


> Two offshore 190 friends have received CO contacts for medicals yesterday. They've waited a little over 24 months and are not on the PMSOL list, not nurses/medical. Movement is happening!



I see you are pretty similar situation to me NSW Carpenter Offshore and waiting over 2 years. I’m actually 38 months in total from date of application. 😒
Was just wondering about your mates that you heard got CO contact? Are they offshore carpenters also?
Hoping they are opening up again to non PMSOL fingers crossed.🤞🏻


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

John Smith 7 said:


> I see you are pretty similar situation to me NSW Carpenter Offshore and waiting over 2 years. I’m actually 38 months in total from date of application. 😒
> Was just wondering about your mates that you heard got CO contact? Are they offshore carpenters also?
> Hoping they are opening up again to non PMSOL fingers crossed.🤞🏻


Both are offshore. One is a plumber... haven't heard back from the other but I think they're also tradies (not carpenter). 38 months is unimaginable. I'm speechless if you haven't even received an update. I truly hope you have answers soon (and I believe you will).
May I ask what the complexity of your case is, such as work experience, partners, kids, etc? I'm a single applicant, claimed no work experience (I could've but seemed too complicated to prove so just attached my resume). Hoping for a direct grant after medicals. No CO contact yet on my end.


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

If anyone here or their friends have talked out loud about the unfair visa process on social media, then please share the details here as I would definitely want to support.


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

John Smith 7 said:


> I see you are pretty similar situation to me NSW Carpenter Offshore and waiting over 2 years. I’m actually 38 months in total from date of application. 😒
> Was just wondering about your mates that you heard got CO contact? Are they offshore carpenters also?
> Hoping they are opening up again to non PMSOL fingers crossed.🤞🏻


Holy heck 38 months.. They're gonna pay for the mental health cost of that down the track. It is beyond ridiculous now I am sorry to hear


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

IndieNish said:


> If anyone here or their friends have talked out loud about the unfair visa process on social media, then please share the details here as I would definitely want to support.


Just be careful about how you choose to voice concerns by keeping it polite and matter of fact. Anonymous, if you can. I'm a suspicious person so maybe I worry for no reason but the way I look at it is, there's always someone who wants our spot in line, or maybe even a disgruntled government worker looking to ruin a life.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

A new batch of Freedom of Information documents was published yesterday. There is an interesting page on number of applications on-hand by occupation (offshore and onshore separately) for those waiting 12+ months. If anyone is interested:



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-211100280-document-released.PDF


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

pulse1000 said:


> A new batch of Freedom of Information documents was published yesterday. There is an interesting page on number of applications on-hand by occupation (offshore and onshore separately) for those waiting 12+ months. If anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-211100280-document-released.PDF


Thanks for the list. Cheers


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Processing times just been updated:


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Processing times just been updated:
> 
> View attachment 101055


Wow.. no kidding!!


----------



## John Smith 7 (12 mo ago)

nomadiccarpneter said:


> Both are offshore. One is a plumber... haven't heard back from the other but I think they're also tradies (not carpenter). 38 months is unimaginable. I'm speechless if you haven't even received an update. I truly hope you have answers soon (and I believe you will).
> May I ask what the complexity of your case is, such as work experience, partners, kids, etc? I'm a single applicant, claimed no work experience (I could've but seemed too complicated to prove so just attached my resume). Hoping for a direct grant after medicals. No CO contact yet on my end.


The main thing is that they are possibly opening up to offshore non PMSL again. I have had CO contact twice then COVID hit.
Would prefer not to put my whole case on here but feel free to direct message me. It is a pretty straight forward case though. 

Best of luck with yours and fingers crossed everyone gets there’s as soon as possible. 🤞🏻

(These new processing times are a joke! Why don’t they just process all the old ones that are pre COVID and get them over with?!) 😠


----------



## adarjuna (Dec 19, 2021)

NB said:


> In all probability if you get engaged or married before your grant, your application will be rejected for over claiming points
> The decision to reject will be faster if you inform them that you are engaged or married
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, my friend got grant last week. He claimed as a single during invitation and married before grant without contributing any points. Do you know anyone whose applied got rejected because of the above scenario?


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

New timelines for 190


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

adarjuna said:


> Hi NB, my friend got grant last week. He claimed as a single during invitation and married before grant without contributing any points. Do you know anyone whose applied got rejected because of the above scenario?


He should not got married before getting the grant. If the immigration found out about this, his visa will definitely be cancelled. He might get deported or jail for lying about it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adarjuna said:


> Hi NB, my friend got grant last week. He claimed as a single during invitation and married before grant without contributing any points. Do you know anyone whose applied got rejected because of the above scenario?


I have not heard of any such case as most applicants I know are very careful that they don’t take any action which can reduce their points 
Your friend may face severe problem when he applies for spouse visa as it will show he married before the grant
Cheers


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

If our visa processing time for 190 exceeded the global processing timeline then *how can we contact DHA or CO?*

I already got CO contact on 11/11/2021 for AFP. How long dose it take for visa grant after CO contact?

TIA.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Visa processing times that they publish cover only the applications processed in the previous month, for example 1-31 December. 

So if the Department only processed 200 applications in that month - 75% of those waited 6 months. But the fact is - there is a backlog of 16,000 applications, so there could easily be 10,000 applications with wait times exceeding 6 months. 

The visa processing statistic only shows what are they processing in a specific month, not the % of outstanding applications with wait times > 6months. This makes these stats hugely unreliable. A better gauge is the Freedom of Information data they publish, where people enquire what they processed over a period of time and how big is the backlog, and how long the backlog been outstanding.


----------



## adarjuna (Dec 19, 2021)

ga2au said:


> He should not got married before getting the grant. If the immigration found out about this, his visa will definitely be cancelled. He might get deported or jail for lying about it.


No, he informed the immigration about changes in circumstances before grant. Immigration told him to give proof of evidence of relationship. He gave it and received the grant both for him and partner


----------



## adarjuna (Dec 19, 2021)

NB said:


> I have not heard of any such case as most applicants I know are very careful that they don’t take any action which can reduce their points
> Your friend may face severe problem when he applies for spouse visa as it will show he married before the grant
> Cheers


Hi NB,

No, he informed the immigration about changes in circumstances before grant. Immigration told him to give proof of evidence of relationship. He gave it and received the grant both for him and partner


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adarjuna said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> No, he informed the immigration about changes in circumstances before grant. Immigration told him to give proof of evidence of relationship. He gave it and received the grant both for him and partner


Looks like several guardian angels sitting on his shoulders
Cheers


----------



## balwinder1989 (Apr 17, 2019)

adarjuna said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> No, he informed the immigration about changes in circumstances before grant. Immigration told him to give proof of evidence of relationship. He gave it and received the grant both for him and partner




Hii..
I am stuck in almost same situation. i have lodged my 491 visa for NT in August 2021, now waiting for visa grant. Still not married, I am planning to marry in 2 months. Case officer still not assigned to my visa application. I want to put an email to department, if i can get a permission to marry before visa grants. Unfortunately, i am not able to find a suitable way to communicate with the department as case officer is not assigned... can i know, how did you connected to department?????any email id???


----------



## 295sindhu (12 mo ago)

mbatra said:


> I think most of the occupations you listed have a starting code of 2613, which will be considered similar. I am not aware of Security specialist though.


Thank you for the reply


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

31 moths .onshore security specialist.


----------



## KNG (Dec 15, 2021)

23 month , onshore , Architect


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

is there a reason you guys can think of why your cases are taking so long?


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

in our case, immi dept. ask pcc in nov2021. we submit in dec 2021. after few days immi dept ring to us and our employer for job verification . my partner was on job so she didn’t pick the phone. and our employer was in meetings so he also don’t. after that we sent couple of emails but no response. still waiting.


----------



## KNG (Dec 15, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> is there a reason you guys can think of why your cases are taking so long?


i have no ideal, got request new police check from 31 march, and nothing new


----------



## inshafizz (Feb 19, 2021)

I lodged my 190 visa offshore Accountant (general) still status in immiaccout as Received. It’s been 15months and haven’t heard anything. Is there a way to contact the immigration. I have been living in AU and had to leave AU due to section 48 bar. I was not able to go back due to the lockdowns and I’m still stuck in my home country. I have been living in AU for 8yrs and me and my family were settled there. It’s so frustrating waiting for our grant. Im unemployed in my home country depending on my parents. We are unable to start anything here as Im here temporary. Waiting is so stressing! Pls let me know if there is a way to contact the immigration. Thanks


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi all,
I have 190 Bridging A active since June 30th 2021 for dev programmer role 

I want to travel India by next month end for personal reasons . My employer is ok to raise 482 visa for me .

Will there be a schedule 3 condition if I apply for 482 while on PR bridging ?
Expecting genuine responses please . 

@NB 

Thanks all.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sree94 said:


> Hi all,
> I have 190 Bridging A active since June 30th 2021 for dev programmer role
> 
> I want to travel India by next month end for personal reasons . My employer is ok to raise 482 visa for me .
> ...


If you have an active bridging visa under 190, why in the world would you apply for 482 ?
Cheers


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

NB said:


> If you have an active bridging visa under 190, why in the world would you apply for 482 ?
> Cheers


So that I can travel without exemption and come back ? 
Since the work visas are coming in a week within the lodgement. 

And thereby my bridging A won't be required to convert into bridging B


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sree94 said:


> So that I can travel without exemption and come back ?
> Since the work visas are coming in a week within the lodgement.
> 
> And thereby my bridging A won't be required to convert into bridging B


If another visa is issued while you are out of the country, then the visitor visa will stand cancelled
Cheers


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

NB said:


> If another visa is issued while you are out of the country, then the visitor visa will stand cancelled
> Cheers


I didn't get you . 

I'm not holding a visitor visa. 
I'm holding a bridging A for 190 and wish to apply for 482.


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

sree94 said:


> I didn't get you .
> 
> I'm not holding a visitor visa.
> I'm holding a bridging A for 190 and wish to apply for 482.


You need to apply for a bridging B visa so you can travel. NB meant 190 visa by visitor visa. If your 190 is granted before 482, the 482 becomes active and your 190 will be cancelled.

Apply here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/bridging-visa-b-020


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

A friend and her family who waited 25 months was granted today. 190 offshore, South Australia, non-PMSOL (a tradie)


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

nomadiccarpneter said:


> A friend and her family who waited 25 months was granted today. 190 offshore, South Australia, non-PMSOL (a tradie)


Thats some good news. I have been waiting from almost 24 months. Tradie (non pmsol) onshore


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

payala said:


> You need to apply for a bridging B visa so you can travel. NB meant 190 visa by visitor visa. If your 190 is granted before 482, the 482 becomes active and your 190 will be cancelled.
> 
> Apply here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/bridging-visa-b-020


I can inform DHA as soon as 190 is granted thereby withdraw the 482 application.


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

sree94 said:


> I can inform DHA as soon as 190 is granted thereby withdraw the 482 application.


What would exactly be the point of applying for 482 and going through an entire application process when you already have bridging to a permanent visa? DoHA has dedicated BVB stream to applicants in your situation to grant them travel facility while waiting for the visa outcome. 
What is so unclear here?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sree94 said:


> So that I can travel without exemption and come back ?
> Since the work visas are coming in a week within the lodgement.
> 
> And thereby my bridging A won't be required to convert into bridging B


Your Bridging Visa will not be converted to Bridging Visa B, instead you will be granted Bridging Visa B, which allows your to travel back to Australia and then your Bridging Visa A allows you to stay here and work until SC190 is decided. Although I understand you have an option through your employer to get a 482 Visa, I would advise you to not complicate matters as it involves withdrawal of 482 (in case 190 gets granted prior to 482) and then you will need to involve your employer probably to do that. 
As many have suggested BVB is a "clean" option in front of you.


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

payala said:


> What would exactly be the point of applying for 482 and going through an entire application process when you already have bridging to a permanent visa? DoHA has dedicated BVB stream to applicants in your situation to grant them travel facility while waiting for the visa outcome.
> What is so unclear here?


Bridging visa holders are not allowed to travel at the moment. Not even bridging visa B. I think that's why he is looking for a 482 option


----------



## sree94 (Sep 15, 2020)

abhnvj said:


> Bridging visa holders are not allowed to travel at the moment. Not even bridging visa B. I think that's why he is looking for a 482 option


Yes exactly . You got my point. 
And 482 is granted in a week's time .I don't need to do PCC or medicals again for 482 as I have it done for 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sree94 said:


> Yes exactly . You got my point.
> And 482 is granted in a week's time .I don't need to do PCC or medicals again for 482 as I have it done for 190.


I know 482 applicants who are waiting for months
Cheers


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Australia warns further delays for skilled migrants waiting for permanent visas; invites students, backpackers


Australia has begun to process the pending visa applications. However, it's currently prioritising visas for those with an urgent need to travel, non-citizens with compelling and compassionate circumstances, and those with critical skills required to maintain the supply of essential goods and…




www.sbs.com.au





Are we ever going to get front of the line? Seems impossible now!


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

IndieNish said:


> Australia warns further delays for skilled migrants waiting for permanent visas; invites students, backpackers
> 
> 
> Australia has begun to process the pending visa applications. However, it's currently prioritising visas for those with an urgent need to travel, non-citizens with compelling and compassionate circumstances, and those with critical skills required to maintain the supply of essential goods and…
> ...


Yes we will, but quietly. Not to go too off topic, but reading recent and past quotes from party leaders who will be in this upcoming election, I see a lot of anti-immigration rhetoric. At the same time, leaders know Australia needs immigrants. These temporary residents fill the gap in the short term so that news headlines don't advertise new residents arriving, potentially upsetting a minority of voters. I'm positive this is the case because I'm still hearing from other lawyers and agents that activity is increasing - leaders are just shy about saying so publicly, as they are on many other issues before an election. Past this election and into the new financial year, all will be well again - maybe slower than normal because now they have a backlog on their hands, but I am definitely positive long-term.
Just a reminder, two offshore non-PMSOL I know personally were asked for medicals this past week. One was already granted.


----------



## VM17 (Jan 7, 2021)

Can you please let us know.. which occupation person got CO contact and and also about grant if possible.. 



nomadiccarpneter said:


> Yes we will, but quietly. Not to go too off topic, but reading recent and past quotes from party leaders who will be in this upcoming election, I see a lot of anti-immigration rhetoric. At the same time, leaders know Australia needs immigrants. These temporary residents fill the gap in the short term so that news headlines don't advertise new residents arriving, potentially upsetting a minority of voters. I'm positive this is the case because I'm still hearing from other lawyers and agents that activity is increasing - leaders are just shy about saying so publicly, as they are on many other issues before an election. Past this election and into the new financial year, all will be well again - maybe slower than normal because now they have a backlog on their hands, but I am definitely positive long-term.
> Just a reminder, two offshore non-PMSOL I know personally were asked for medicals this past week. One was already granted.


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

VM17 said:


> Can you please let us know.. which occupation person got CO contact and and also about grant if possible..


Plumber was granted a week after medials. A fitter was contacted for medicals but nothing yet. I see on Immitracker a sonographer for a NSW 190 was contacted in December.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

Bringing the forgotten ones forward…


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi @NB and guys,

I’ve been waiting for 27 months already offshore 190 261312 Developer Programmer. CO contacted 24/02/2020 for military completion / exemption certificate and has had no further notice since then. Having tried contacting DHA by every means but no luck so far.

I have my 600 visa valid until Aug this year and bow as the border is open do you think:
1. Traveling to AU will make me onshore? I did this once in 2019 after lodged my 190 and I could see the application menu changed as if I was an onshore applicant but I cannot be so sure about that.
2. That would help somehow with the visa processing?
3. I will be granted a bridging A visa if my visitor one gets expired?

I don’t need to work in AU as I can take care of myself financially.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinnguyent said:


> Hi @NB and guys,
> 
> I’ve been waiting for 27 months already offshore 190 261312 Developer Programmer. CO contacted 24/02/2020 for military completion / exemption certificate and has had no further notice since then. Having tried contacting DHA by every means but no luck so far.
> 
> ...


1. Onshore on a visitors visa may not actually help. Huge costs involved as you can’t work
3. Bridging visa is granted only when you apply onshore. You will not get a bridging visa even if you now travel to Australia and the 600 expires
You will just simply have to leave or risk overstaying penalties 
Cheers


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. Onshore on a visitors visa may not actually help. Huge costs involved as you can’t work
> 3. Bridging visa is granted only when you apply onshore. You will not get a bridging visa even if you now travel to Australia and the 600 expires
> You will just simply have to leave or risk overstaying penalties
> Cheers


thanks a lot @NB now I guess waiting is the only thing I can do…


----------



## Aline21 (May 18, 2018)

Hi guys, I cannot afford an agent at the moment if someone could help.
Hiam on a 485 visa that will expire on 7 July 2022. My plan is to send my EOI and get an invitation to apply for a 190 visa. I was planning to have my skills accessed under: 2612 – Multimedia Specialists and Web Developers and 2324 – Graphic and Web Designers, and Illustrators, the only two that work experience is not a requirement to be invited, because NSW recently changes. I need assistance regarding the best option to receive the invitation.
I have 90 points ( I have done Naati CCL and PTE done)
I finished my bachelor of IT in February 2020 and I started a professional year course in 2021, that will be finish in 2 months. I have lived in Sydney since I got here in Australia in 2008.
I have an IT Bachelor's degree and the following Diplomas ( IT Diploma, Multimedia Diploma, and Leadership and Management Diploma).
I am lost, please help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aline21 said:


> Hi guys, I cannot afford an agent at the moment if someone could help.
> Hiam on a 485 visa that will expire on 7 July 2022. My plan is to send my EOI and get an invitation to apply for a 190 visa. I was planning to have my skills accessed under: 2612 – Multimedia Specialists and Web Developers and 2324 – Graphic and Web Designers, and Illustrators, the only two that work experience is not a requirement to be invited, because NSW recently changes. I need assistance regarding the best option to receive the invitation.
> I have 90 points ( I have done Naati CCL and PTE done)
> I finished my bachelor of IT in February 2020 and I started a professional year course in 2021, that will be finish in 2 months. I have lived in Sydney since I got here in Australia in 2008.
> ...


To be brutally honest, why would the state sponsor you when you have no experience when there are thousands waiting with local experience?
You should try to get some employment under 482, get some experience and then try to get 190
If you are really talented, maybe some employer will sponsor you for 186 down the road 
Cheers


----------



## Aline21 (May 18, 2018)

NB said:


> To be brutally honest, why would the state sponsor you when you have no experience when there are thousands waiting with local experience?
> You should try to get some employment under 482, get some experience and then try to get 190
> If you are really talented, maybe some employer will sponsor you for 186 down the road
> Cheers


Thank you for your reply!
I have seen couple of people that got the 190 without experience. That is why I was hoping I could receive an invite.
:/


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

Aline21 said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> I have seen couple of people that got the 190 without experience. That is why I was hoping I could receive an invite.
> :/


190 is when you are being sponsored by the states right? How did the states nominate you when you do not have any experience?

If they really do, please share, I am super interested to know. Thanks.


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

Ana_journey said:


> 190 is when you are being sponsored by the states right? How did the states nominate you when you do not have any experience?
> 
> If they really do, please share, I am super interested to know. Thanks.


In my example, I claimed no work experience and was nominated quickly, but in truth, I did have experience as shown on my resume. The reason I didn't claim points was because I'm a freelancer with dozens of clients so my agents feared it would be too timely or difficult for the case officer to add up all of the data to justify my claimed points. I don't know if having a resume (5 years experience) and Vetassess was enough to get through. Of course that was early 2020 and now NSW requires 3 years experience for my occupation.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

34 months since I have lodged my 190 visa request. Got two CO contacts in between. No update in the past 1 year. Offshore. Is anyone in the same situation?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

musibs said:


> 34 months since I have lodged my 190 visa request. Got two CO contacts in between. No update in the past 1 year. Offshore. Is anyone in the same situation?


Mine was 28 months no CO contact.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

musibs said:


> 34 months since I have lodged my 190 visa request. Got two CO contacts in between. No update in the past 1 year. Offshore. Is anyone in the same situation?


Dont worry Bro, 36th month now and counting,, March 2019 lodged


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Dont worry Bro, 36th month now and counting,, March 2019 lodged


+1  ... 30 Months & counting... Sep 2019 lodged


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Freedom of Information disclosure logs for 2022 have now been published. Have useful information on 190 visa backlogs: Disclosure logs 2022


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

pulse1000 said:


> Freedom of Information disclosure logs for 2022 have now been published. Have useful information on 190 visa backlogs: Disclosure logs 2022


the backlog is insane!! and still no sign of speeding up the process.


----------



## AUVic190 (Feb 15, 2020)

musibs said:


> 34 months since I have lodged my 190 visa request. Got two CO contacts in between. No update in the past 1 year. Offshore. Is anyone in the same situation?


I'm waiting from Jun 2018 , 45 Months . Last CO contact is one year and 4 months ago. Still waiting update.


----------



## Mgtr (Nov 5, 2019)

Lodged nov 2019, zero contact from CO. Have been onshore the entire time.


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Me too


----------



## Sharma90 (10 mo ago)

Hey Guys, I am on bridging visa A as my Vic-190 is being processed. Does anyone know, if we can change employer as well as occupation while waiting for grant or not? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharma90 said:


> Hey Guys, I am on bridging visa A as my Vic-190 is being processed. Does anyone know, if we can change employer as well as occupation while waiting for grant or not? Thanks


If your 190 has expired and your bridging visa has kicked in, then you can change jobs and employers and occupation
Cheers


----------



## Sharma90 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> If your 190 has expired and your bridging visa has kicked in, then you can change jobs and employers and occupation
> Cheers


Thank you for the reply. The only reason I am a bit confused is because I claimed 5 points for Australian work experience in my nominated occupation. And now while waiting for 190 grant, currently on bridging visa A, I have a better job offer from a different occupation. Thanks again


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharma90 said:


> Thank you for the reply. The only reason I am a bit confused is because I claimed 5 points for Australian work experience in my nominated occupation. And now while waiting for 190 grant, currently on bridging visa A, I have a better job offer from a different occupation. Thanks again


It doesn’t matter what you are doing as long as your BVA has kicked in
You can drive a Uber or teach in a school or start your own business or freelance if you want without affecting your 190 application
The only important thing is that the visa should have expired normally and your BVA kicked in 
Cheers


----------



## Sharma90 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> It doesn’t matter what you are doing as long as your BVA has kicked in
> You can drive a Uber or teach in a school or start your own business or freelance if you want without affecting your 190 application
> Cheers


Thanks so much for the response. Really appreciate it


----------



## 295sindhu (12 mo ago)

Hi all,

One doubt , I am currently waiting for an invite for software Engineer with 95 points from NSW as an onshore applicant.

I am planning to visit my home country for 2 months and even my employer (with deputation still in Sydeny on 482 Visa) is ok for me to work from my Home country.

Will this effect my EOI ? some are saying I should not stay outside of Australia for more than 4 weeks, or so I should Update my EOI from onshore to offshore. Even though I will be physically outside of Australia I will still be working from home to client as what is the current situation if I am in Australia.

Do anyone has idea for how many days I can stay outside Australia without the need to update my EOI?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

Still waiting….⌛🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓🗓


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

starting to hear so many grants in 189 last week... Looks like they are clearing 189 first... no sign of 190 till date...


----------



## Stephycar (10 mo ago)

musibs said:


> 34 months since I have lodged my 190 visa request. Got two CO contacts in between. No update in the past 1 year. Offshore. Is anyone in the same situation?


waiting for 24 months now. HR manager 190 visa NSW


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

Stephycar said:


> waiting for 24 months now. HR manager 190 visa NSW


me too... Systems Administrator 190 NSW...


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

Heard a 190 offshore grant - ACT - 232414 - 75 points... Applied in 2019


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

2019? it is never going to get to 2022 applicants..


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> 2019? it is never going to get to 2022 applicants..


It has been raining grants for 189 (especially offshore) in the last few weeks, but not even a single 190 grant... So I am glad I found one grant finally... Light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## bsgnc (11 mo ago)

Stephycar said:


> waiting for 24 months now. HR manager 190 visa NSW


Onshore or offshore?


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

bsgnc said:


> Onshore or offshore?


must be offshore


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Well I am Onshore and today entered 25th Month of waiting!!


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

I have got a CO contact on 24/03/2022 for india PCC, I haven't uploaded yet. The PCC appointments in India are not available for next 20 days. If you are waiting for grant and your PCC is expired, my suggestion would be upload the PCC upfront.
I had my last CO contact in Nov 2020 for PCC and medicals, however case officer didn't ask me to redo my medicals.

Below are my timelines,
NSW -190
261312
lodged in May 2019 - offshore


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

chettis said:


> I have got a CO contact on 24/03/2022 for india PCC, I haven't uploaded yet. The PCC appointments in India are not available for next 20 days. If you are waiting for grant and your PCC is expired, my suggestion would be upload the PCC upfront.
> I had my last CO contact in Nov 2020 for PCC and medicals, however case officer didn't ask me to redo my medicals.
> 
> Below are my timelines,
> ...


Congratulations in advance. Meh the backlog is much though if they are still in 2019


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Guys novice question here: do DHA process by year submitted only or they also process by number of occupations. That is of course excluding Priority Occupations?


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> Guys novice question here: do DHA process by year submitted only or they also process by number of occupations. That is of course excluding Priority Occupations?


It’s more like they close their eyes and draw from a hat, very random and not even following their own rules of “priority”. Some get lucky while others get strung along.


----------



## derence2002 (Mar 1, 2020)

hi expats, I have received the invitation from Victoria state and submitted my online lodgement (https://online.immi.gov.au/) on 17th April 2020, due to some document were not ready, I have added the additional document on 11 May 2020. This is way beyond the global processing waiting time of 19 months for 90% of the applicants, may I know what should I do next?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derence2002 said:


> hi expats, I have received the invitation from Victoria state and submitted my online lodgement (https://online.immi.gov.au/) on 17th April 2020, due to some document were not ready, I have added the additional document on 11 May 2020. This is way beyond the global processing waiting time of 19 months for 90% of the applicants, may I know what should I do next?


There is nothing much you can do except to write on the feedback form of the department
The timelines given by DHA are just not being met especially for offshore applicants 
Cheers


----------



## derence2002 (Mar 1, 2020)

NB said:


> There is nothing much you can do except to write on the feedback form of the department
> The timelines given by DHA are just not being met especially for offshore applicants
> Cheers


Thanks, if you don't mind, what's the email that I can send?


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

derence2002 said:


> Thanks, if you don't mind, what's the email that I can send?


Don’t set yourself up for false expectations. Writing does very little to nothing, not much can be expected from this motley crew.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derence2002 said:


> Thanks, if you don't mind, what's the email that I can send?


It’s not an email id
It’s a feedback form you fill and submit on the DHA website 
Cheers


----------



## derence2002 (Mar 1, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s not an email id
> It’s a feedback form you fill and submit on the DHA website
> Cheers


thanks, read some replies in this thread, seems like some off shore applicants waited since 2019, I guess it's still a long way to go for now. should just pray harder


----------



## derence2002 (Mar 1, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s not an email id
> It’s a feedback form you fill and submit on the DHA website
> Cheers



By the way, just curious, what'd be the next step for my case after the long wait? I suppose there'll be a CO who will contact me? Would there be any message in the portal or email sent from them to tell me the next step?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derence2002 said:


> By the way, just curious, what'd be the next step for my case after the long wait? I suppose there'll be a CO who will contact me? Would there be any message in the portal or email sent from them to tell me the next step?


Most applicants get a grant directly
In case any documents are missing or the CO wants a fresh medical test or PCC, he will contact you by email
Cheers


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi guys
My 190 file has been pending for 21 months now (no CO contact). In between I have moved from OFFSHORE to ONSHORE and have also got a bridging visa.

I have voluntarily redone docs like overseas PCC and Australian Police Check. Can it still be Direct Grant for me? OR I will first have a CO contact for Medicals?

Thanks


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

msha53 said:


> Hi guys
> My 190 file has been pending for 21 months now (no CO contact). In between I have moved from OFFSHORE to ONSHORE and have also got a bridging visa.
> 
> I have voluntarily redone docs like overseas PCC and Australian Police Check. Can it still be Direct Grant for me? OR I will first have a CO contact for Medicals?
> ...


Im waiting for 29 months. 😭 😭 😭


----------



## shekhar.shaw (Nov 2, 2019)

msha53 said:


> Hi guys
> My 190 file has been pending for 21 months now (no CO contact). In between I have moved from OFFSHORE to ONSHORE and have also got a bridging visa.
> 
> I have voluntarily redone docs like overseas PCC and Australian Police Check. Can it still be Direct Grant for me? OR I will first have a CO contact for Medicals?
> ...


When did you move from offshore to onshore ? You should have received your grant by now.


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

shekhar.shaw said:


> When did you move from offshore to onshore ? You should have received your grant by now.


Hi Shekhar, thanks for replying. I moved onshore just 4 weeks back. Any idea how long it can take more, although very hard to say for sure I know.
Thanks


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

On 24th March, I received a CO contact to redo the India PCC. It's taking a long time to get the PCC done as I got a PCC appointment after 18 days and currently the police checks are taking much longer time than the time frame I had anticipated. I suspect I won't be able to arrange the PCC within 28 days timeline the CO has provided to me.

I am planning to upload the PCC appointment letters and other evidences with a letter explaining the reasons for delay in the Immi account portal to let the CO know about it. Is there anything else I need to/can do. Kindly advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

musibs said:


> On 24th March, I received a CO contact to redo the India PCC. It's taking a long time to get the PCC done as I got a PCC appointment after 18 days and currently the police checks are taking much longer time than the time frame I had anticipated. I suspect I won't be able to arrange the PCC within 28 days timeline the CO has provided to me.
> 
> I am planning to upload the PCC appointment letters and other evidences with a letter explaining the reasons for delay in the Immi account portal to let the CO know about it. Is there anything else I need to/can do. Kindly advise.


That’s enough 
Cheers


----------



## shekhar.shaw (Nov 2, 2019)

msha53 said:


> Hi Shekhar, thanks for replying. I moved onshore just 4 weeks back. Any idea how long it can take more, although very hard to say for sure I know.
> Thanks


It is hard to conclude any specific timeline, but I assume it should be in a quarter month. Currently, 2021's are getting prioritized (current trend).


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

msha53 said:


> Hi Shekhar, thanks for replying. I moved onshore just 4 weeks back. Any idea how long it can take more, although very hard to say for sure I know.
> Thanks


Can I please ask, you travelled by a vistor visa? How was your bridging granted?


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

tinnguyent said:


> Can I please ask, you travelled by a vistor visa? How was your bridging granted?


If you are on a valid visa when you apply for a 190 visa (offshore) and given the condition that you were in Australia when your original visa was granted, then you are eligible. Hope this helps!
And I came back on 485 (enlivened).


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello!
I have been waiting for 25 months for 190 NSW grant. I lodged VISA as offshore and NEVER held any Australian VISA before. Just wondering if I can come to Australia on Visitor VISA and get BVA with full work right?
I am seeing many posts across Facebook where applicants had never been in Australia before, lodged VISA from offshore and now are getting BVA after landing in Australia on Tourist Visa.
Can someone please confirm on this?


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

Elixir said:


> Hi guys, anyone still waiting? Now at 24 months


Hmm.. VIC, Chemist, 95 points, lodged March 2020, Onshore. Didn't claim wife (registered nurse) points thinking it will be easier as it is just my points and less documentation. Now regretting it. Still waiting for 25 months...


----------



## Mgtr (Nov 5, 2019)

Ranvan said:


> Hmm.. VIC, Chemist, 95 points, lodged March 2020, Onshore. Didn't claim wife (registered nurse) points thinking it will be easier as it is just my points and less documentation. Now regretting it. Still waiting for 25 months...


Lodged nov 2019, waiting 30 months now with no contact at all.
It seems a lot of applications from around 2019/early 2020 are still being missed


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

Mgtr said:


> Lodged nov 2019, waiting 30 months now with no contact at all.
> It seems a lot of applications from around 2019/early 2020 are still being missed


Can feel the pain, waiting for 22 months, NSW ICT Business Analyst. Lodged OFFSHORE and now ONSHORE. I see lot of applications being granted in the same occupation from 2021 but no signs of grants from 2020.

The worst part is, there is no visibility on the progress. Would appreciate if someone could shed some light on how to contact DHA for status update OR let them know that its been a long time waiting.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

msha53 said:


> Can feel the pain, waiting for 22 months, NSW ICT Business Analyst. Lodged OFFSHORE and now ONSHORE. I see lot of applications being granted in the same occupation from 2021 but no signs of grants from 2020.
> 
> The worst part is, there is no visibility on the progress. Would appreciate if someone could shed some light on how to contact DHA for status update OR let them know that its been a long time waiting.


I would actually understand the waiting part. But they dont have clear announcements if when are they gonna process the backlogs. If they say next year. Okay.... I just need to know if there is still reason to wait or move on. They are not transparent.


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

msha53 said:


> Can feel the pain, waiting for 22 months, NSW ICT Business Analyst. Lodged OFFSHORE and now ONSHORE. I see lot of applications being granted in the same occupation from 2021 but no signs of grants from 2020.
> 
> The worst part is, there is no visibility on the progress. Would appreciate if someone could shed some light on how to contact DHA for status update OR let them know that its been a long time waiting.


Did you move to australia on a visit visa?


----------



## malhotra.mohit (May 27, 2018)

Dear All, I have logged in 190 Visa application in July 2020 with 85 points. Due to the unprecedented times, the immigration was halted and till now there is no update from DHA yet. Can anyone please let me know the following:

Validity of skills assessment.
Validity of PTE Scores
Validity of Skillselect profile (I believe it is for 2 years)
Many thank you.

Best Regards,
Mohit


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

malhotra.mohit said:


> Dear All, I have logged in 190 Visa application in July 2020 with 85 points. Due to the unprecedented times, the immigration was halted and till now there is no update from DHA yet. Can anyone please let me know the following:
> 
> Validity of skills assessment.
> Validity of PTE Scores
> ...


Skill assessment and PTE needs to be valid on the date of invite. Since you have already lodged your application, there is nothing to worry.
Skillselect profile is useless after you have been invited and you have completed your application.


----------



## malhotra.mohit (May 27, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Skill assessment and PTE needs to be valid on the date of invite. Since you have already lodged your application, there is nothing to worry.
> Skillselect profile is useless after you have been invited and you have completed your application.


Thank you for the reply. I understand that there is no action required from my end right.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

malhotra.mohit said:


> Thank you for the reply. I understand that there is no action required from my end right.


None..
Any action after your application will be notified by CO. You will receive an email copy and also there will be an action under your application in ImmiAccount.

All the best..!


----------



## malhotra.mohit (May 27, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> None..
> Any action after your application will be notified by CO. You will receive an email copy and also there will be an action under your application in ImmiAccount.
> 
> All the best..!


Thank you so much,


----------



## pongiepam (8 mo ago)

Hi all, I applied for 190 ONSHORE back in Oct 2019. Was invited and nominated pretty quickly. I was granted bridging A in December 2019 as well. application was through immigration agents. They said they have heard nothing yet from my CO. That means I’ve been waiting for 31 months up till this point. As going through the forum, it seems like everyone are going through the same thing but I haven’t seen anyone exceeding my waiting period. Could someone please shed a light on when we can obtains our PR?
Occupation : carpenter
Point: 70
Applied with a partner and I’m the primary applicant.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

pongiepam said:


> Hi all, I applied for 190 ONSHORE back in Oct 2019. Was invited and nominated pretty quickly. I was granted bridging A in December 2019 as well. application was through immigration agents. They said they have heard nothing yet from my CO. That means I’ve been waiting for 31 months up till this point. As going through the forum, it seems like everyone are going through the same thing but I haven’t seen anyone exceeding my waiting period. Could someone please shed a light on when we can obtains our PR?
> Occupation : carpenter
> Point: 70
> Applied with a partner and I’m the primary applicant.


Someone was waiting i thing from June 2019, i saw from the FB page. Im waiting since November. So im waiting a month after u too. However, im offshore. U might need to ask the immigration about ur application. Cause mostly 190 grants these days are from onshore


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

pongiepam said:


> Hi all, I applied for 190 ONSHORE back in Oct 2019. Was invited and nominated pretty quickly. I was granted bridging A in December 2019 as well. application was through immigration agents. They said they have heard nothing yet from my CO. That means I’ve been waiting for 31 months up till this point. As going through the forum, it seems like everyone are going through the same thing but I haven’t seen anyone exceeding my waiting period. Could someone please shed a light on when we can obtains our PR?
> Occupation : carpenter
> Point: 70
> Applied with a partner and I’m the primary applicant.


According to a recent Freedom of Information request, there's only 97 carpenters waiting for the 190 (worldwide). I've spoke with five of them including myself. I don't know if the low count is good for us or bad, but the longest I've heard someone waiting is 40+ months. The general consensus I'm hearing is that news will continue to be slow in May and June, then after the elections and the start of the new financial year (July 1st), there shouldn't be any barriers preventing a returning to pre-pandemic processing, except for the fact Home Affairs is in need of more resources to process all of the backlogs.


----------



## pongiepam (8 mo ago)

ga2au said:


> Someone was waiting i thing from June 2019, i saw from the FB page. Im waiting since November. So im waiting a month after u too. However, im offshore. U might need to ask the immigration about ur application. Cause mostly 190 grants these days are from onshore


Thank you so much for your reply! I have contacted with both the immigration and my migration agents. They seems to not have a definite answer yet as with the current backlog, COs are not required to respond to individual cases (understandably). At first I thought there must be some issues with my application but my agent assured me that it is normal ( in regard of our current tumultuous time, covid and what not). So hope we hear something soon. And wish you the best with you application too!!


----------



## pongiepam (8 mo ago)

nomadiccarpneter said:


> According to a recent Freedom of Information request, there's only 97 carpenters waiting for the 190 (worldwide). I've spoke with five of them including myself. I don't know if the low count is good for us or bad, but the longest I've heard someone waiting is 40+ months. The general consensus I'm hearing is that news will continue to be slow in May and June, then after the elections and the start of the new financial year (July 1st), there shouldn't be any barriers preventing a returning to pre-pandemic processing, except for the fact Home Affairs is in need of more resources to process all of the backlogs.


That is indeed good news!! I might call Home Affairs if they need some helps with the backlogs! Haha. Well thank you so much for that! Hope we will hear back from them after this financial year!!! And good luck with your application as well


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

chettis said:


> I have got a CO contact on 24/03/2022 for india PCC, I haven't uploaded yet. The PCC appointments in India are not available for next 20 days. If you are waiting for grant and your PCC is expired, my suggestion would be upload the PCC upfront.
> I had my last CO contact in Nov 2020 for PCC and medicals, however case officer didn't ask me to redo my medicals.
> 
> Below are my timelines,
> ...


Hi, chettis, we are in the same boat. Applied for the same job code in May 2019. Got the last CO contact on 24th March'22 for India PCC. I submitted the PCC on 2nd May. Have you heard anything about the grant?


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

musibs said:


> Hi, chettis, we are in the same boat. Applied for the same job code in May 2019. Got the last CO contact on 24th March'22 for India PCC. I submitted the PCC on 2nd May. Have you heard anything about the grant?


I haven't heard back from them yet, I have submitted PCC on 12th April and waiting....


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

gopalreddy said:


> Did you move to australia on a visit visa?


485 enlivening.


----------



## aussiecool (Sep 21, 2018)

musibs said:


> Hi, chettis, we are in the same boat. Applied for the same job code in May 2019. Got the last CO contact on 24th March'22 for India PCC. I submitted the PCC on 2nd May. Have you heard anything about the grant?


Hi Musibs,

Was the CO contact only for Indian PCC, as I understand the medicals would have also been expired by now? Are they not asking for renewed medicals now?

Please advise.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a question to the ones who are still, like me, waiting...when you log in to immi account, do you have this red exclamation mark next to the "important information" (like on the photo I attached from my profile)? I don't remember seeing it before, but I was maybe not paying a close attention... thanks!


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question to the ones who are still, like me, waiting...when you log in to immi account, do you have this red exclamation mark next to the "important information" (like on the photo I attached from my profile)? I don't remember seeing it before, but I was maybe not paying a close attention... thanks!
> View attachment 101556


Yes, it's always been there.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question to the ones who are still, like me, waiting...when you log in to immi account, do you have this red exclamation mark next to the "important information" (like on the photo I attached from my profile)? I don't remember seeing it before, but I was maybe not paying a close attention... thanks!
> View attachment 101556


No. I dont have that. My status is still received thats why. Is your status changed to initial assessment?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question to the ones who are still, like me, waiting...when you log in to immi account, do you have this red exclamation mark next to the "important information" (like on the photo I attached from my profile)? I don't remember seeing it before, but I was maybe not paying a close attention... thanks!
> View attachment 101556


Mine was showing "This application has been received etc..." 

Yours is being assessed already. So u might have a CO contact soon. Did you receive any email recently from them?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

ga2au said:


> Mine was showing "This application has been received etc..."
> 
> Yours is being assessed already. So u might have a CO contact soon. Did you receive any email recently from them?


No, I received CO contact back in November 2019, and have sent the additional documentation they requested. But this red exclamation mark was not there before, it is new, so not sure whether their IT guys changed it visually, or they are finally reopening applications they begin to work with prior to Covid...


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> No, I received CO contact back in November 2019, and have sent the additional documentation they requested. But this red exclamation mark was not there before, it is new, so not sure whether their IT guys changed it visually, or they are finally reopening applications they begin to work with prior to Covid...


Ohh. I see


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question to the ones who are still, like me, waiting...when you log in to immi account, do you have this red exclamation mark next to the "important information" (like on the photo I attached from my profile)? I don't remember seeing it before, but I was maybe not paying a close attention... thanks!
> View attachment 101556


Would you mind letting me know your occupation or Anzsco code? I've been waiting for a couple of years and just curious when they are going to start processing non-PMSOL grants. Thanks!


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

khahn7 said:


> Would you mind letting me know your occupation or Anzsco code? I've been waiting for a couple of years and just curious when they are going to start processing non-PMSOL grants. Thanks!


Same here. No news at all. Im waiting since November 2019. Just hope that after elections they start processing the applications


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

aussiecool said:


> Hi Musibs,
> 
> Was the CO contact only for Indian PCC, as I understand the medicals would have also been expired by now? Are they not asking for renewed medicals now?
> 
> Please advise.


Hi aussiecool, 

Yes, they asked only India PCC this time. I had done medical twice, probably that's why they didn't ask medical this time.


----------



## aussiecool (Sep 21, 2018)

musibs said:


> Hi aussiecool,
> 
> Yes, they asked only India PCC this time. I had done medical twice, probably that's why they didn't ask medical this time.


Hi Musibs,

When was the second time when you did your medicals?


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question to the ones who are still, like me, waiting...when you log in to immi account, do you have this red exclamation mark next to the "important information" (like on the photo I attached from my profile)? I don't remember seeing it before, but I was maybe not paying a close attention... thanks!
> View attachment 101556


I have had exactly the same red icon after I responded to my first CO request in Feb 2020, which he/she has been missing in action ever since.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

aussiecool said:


> Hi Musibs,
> 
> When was the second time when you did your medicals?


Hi aussiecool,
The second CO contact for medical and India PCC was on Nov 2020.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

khahn7 said:


> Would you mind letting me know your occupation or Anzsco code? I've been waiting for a couple of years and just curious when they are going to start processing non-PMSOL grants. Thanks!


It is Public Relations Professional - ANZSCO 225311.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

How can iDepartment of Home Affairs be contacted? I've read somewhere it is by submitting a form.

Is it from this website: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms# ? Which form is it?

I hope that now that it is highly likely that Labor party would win, and they are more supportive towards migration policy, that they will soon start processing our long submitted applications...!


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Update - 190 NSW, 261312, applied in July 2019. Still not a single CO contact. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How can iDepartment of Home Affairs be contacted? I've read somewhere it is by submitting a form.
> 
> ...


You can contact them via phone

*In Australia*
Phone: 131 881

*Outside Australia*
Phone: +61 2 6196 0196

They will never give you the status of your visa application though if that is what your query is about.


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01 (Apr 20, 2017)

Is anyone here on 261313? I have submitted 190 application on 85 points for VIC, QLD, NSW & WA and 189 at 85 points. Heard nothing just yet.


----------



## rehmat (Nov 30, 2021)

pra7eek said:


> Update - 190 NSW, 261312, applied in July 2019. Still not a single CO contact. Anyone in the same boat?


r you onshore. same here apply july 2019. onshore


----------



## Zrakoprc (9 mo ago)

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Is anyone here on 261313? I have submitted 190 application on 85 points for VIC, QLD, NSW & WA and 189 at 85 points. Heard nothing just yet.


Have you lodged for a visa grant or just submitted EOI?


----------



## pongiepam (8 mo ago)

Hi all, 
I've seen a couple of people submit their BVB and/or cover letter to trigger actions from their case officer. Allegedly, their 190 visas got granted within days after the lodgement (BVB/cover letter). My question is, has anyone done the same but still gotten nothing out of that?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

pongiepam said:


> Hi all,
> I've seen a couple of people submit their BVB and/or cover letter to trigger actions from their case officer. Allegedly, their 190 visas got granted within days after the lodgement (BVB/cover letter). My question is, has anyone done the same but still gotten nothing out of that?


What is BVB?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> You can contact them via phone
> 
> *In Australia*
> Phone: 131 881
> ...


Thanks.

Yes, it is about my visa application, as it's been 3 years since we submitted documents to get PR visa. They say at their website don't contact us if it is within the expected timeframe, but 3 years of wait is surely not the expected timeframe. 

I read that someone wrote (perhaps NB?) that form should be submitted, but I cannot find which form. I think that giving them a call won't help, as you stated, but I thought they should give some answer if it is in written form.


----------



## pongiepam (8 mo ago)

vesnacerroni said:


> What is BVB?


It’s bridging visa B.


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

musibs said:


> Hi aussiecool,
> 
> Yes, they asked only India PCC this time. I had done medical twice, probably that's why they didn't ask medical this time.


They have asked me to redo the medicals again, Previous CO asked for only PCC on March 24th 2022. Now they have asked for medicals, not too sure why they are doing this. I have done my last medicals in Nov 2020.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

190 Visa Granted!! Offshore, developer programmer.

Timelines:

PTE - 11th March 2019
ACS - 9th April 2019
190 NSW, Pre Invite - 18th April 2019
190 Main Invite - 02 May 2019
190 Application Lodge - 25 May 2019
190 Medical - 27 May 2019
CO Contact 1 - 26 Nov 2019 (To send PTE Score from PTE website, Relationship Evidence)
CO Contact 2 - 9 Nov 2020 (India PCC, Medical)
Child Addition - 17 March 2021
CO Contact 3 - 24 March 2022 (India PCC)
CO Contact 3 response - 2nd May 2022
VISA GRANT 26 May 2022

Thank you to all members (specially @NB ) for guiding and helping me on this journey.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

musibs said:


> 190 Visa Granted!! Offshore, developer programmer.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> ...


Quite a journey!

Hearty wishes mate.

Cheers


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

musibs said:


> 190 Visa Granted!! Offshore, developer programmer.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> ...


Who was your CO, We both have similar timelines but i'm 4th time unlucky.


----------



## musibs (Feb 6, 2020)

chettis said:


> Who was your CO, We both have similar timelines but i'm 4th time unlucky.


Hi chettis, 

The COs were different in each communication. I would request you to submit the medical asap. I wish you'll also get the grant quickly.


----------



## Vamsee23 (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> Nope
> Bridging visa will kick in only after your existing visa expires NORMALLY
> If it’s cancelled prematurely because you resigned or your employer terminated you, the bridging visa will be cancelled
> Once it kicks in, if there is no working restrictions, then you can work for any employer
> Cheers


Hi, I am on my student visa. My employment is not sponsored by employer. I don’t have any agreement with my current employee. Moreover I am a casual employee. So, do I have to wait till wait for my bridging visa or can I change job to any role which isn’t closely related my nominated occupation.

thank you


----------



## Vamsee23 (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> If your 190 has expired and your bridging visa has kicked in, then you can change jobs and employers and occupation
> Cheers


Hi , would you mean by 190 expired. I am currently on student visa, waiting for 190 grant for vic. And I am a casual employee where I am working under nominated occupation. Will it be fine if I change my job different industry and different occupation before my bridging visa. I don’t have any contract obligations with my employer as it a casual employment.

thank you


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

Talk about light at the end of tunnel?









Cut visa processing times, Home Affairs told, business complains of shortage of workers


Federal officials have been told to act on an “extraordinary” backlog in visa applications for thousands of skilled workers at a time.




www.smh.com.au


----------



## VM17 (Jan 7, 2021)

Any update on offshore processing? Waiting for 25 months.. 261311 (Analyst Programmer)


----------



## mmr111 (Nov 26, 2021)

Visa 190 VIC grant.Posting on behalf of my son.

This forum has been extremely helpful and I can’t say thank you enough.
Occupation: ICT Security Specialist with 90+5 points
Everything done by himslef. No Agent.

EOI and ROI submitted: 22/09/2021
ROI selected: 15/03/22
Nomination submitted: 15/03/22
Nomination approved: 22/03/22
Visa lodged: 23/03/22(Pending AFC, PCC and Medical)
BVA granted: 23/03/22( TR was going to expire on 03/04/22)
Medical done:24/03/22(spent hours for booking/ changing date on BUPA)
AFC uploaded: 27/03/22
PCC applied: 01/04/22
PCC uploaded: 12/05/22
BVB filed : 24/05/22
BVB granted: 30/05/222
190 Grant: 12/06/22 ( Sunday)
No CO contact.
Onshore 

Claimed one year experience with skill assessment. Uploaded all documents including rental agreement, Electricity bill for residence proof. Submitted form 80.
Facial image… Ofcourse, Super, Australian Tax returns, Payslips etc.,
Thank you so much! Good luck everyone 😁


----------



## Guru6113 (Mar 15, 2021)

Kuta said:


> Quite a journey!
> 
> Hearty wishes mate.
> 
> Cheers


Bro i want to know that I am waiting for 190 visa grand in Automotive since jan 2020. And a flag is showing on my application that i need to submit my medical examination. If i will do so. It will help to get grand or need to wait until case officer contact me.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Guru6113 said:


> Bro i want to know that I am waiting for 190 visa grand in Automotive since jan 2020. And a flag is showing on my application that i need to submit my medical examination. If i will do so. It will help to get grand or need to wait until case officer contact me.


@NB could probably shed some light

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Guru6113 said:


> Bro i want to know that I am waiting for 190 visa grand in Automotive since jan 2020. And a flag is showing on my application that i need to submit my medical examination. If i will do so. It will help to get grand or need to wait until case officer contact me.


If there is a flag, you have to do what is asked 
Do you have a new hap id or can you generate it ?
Cheers


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

Finally Visa 190 NSW has been granted!!!
Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer (70+5)

EOI submitted: 06/03/2019
Invited: 14/03/2019
Nomination approved: 22/03/2019
Visa lodged: 23/05/2019
1st CO : 26/11/2019 (for name mismatch in educational documents and there was notary submitted upfront by it was overlooked)
2nd CO: 9/11/2020 (for expired medicals and PCC)
3rd CO: 24/03/2022 (for expired pcc)
4th CO: 26/05/2022 (for expired medicals)
190 Grant: 27/06/22
Offshore!

Thanks You Everyone on this forum for your support during the journey!


----------



## isharawlc93 (9 mo ago)

chettis said:


> Finally Visa 190 NSW has been granted!!!
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer (70+5)
> 
> EOI submitted: 06/03/2019
> ...


Congratulations mate.. How many points did you earn for the skilled assessment?


----------



## Yogisharma (Oct 16, 2020)

Anyone please help,
How do I contact immigration?I have been waiting for grant since dec 2019!


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

isharawlc93 said:


> Congratulations mate.. How many points did you earn for the skilled assessment?


I had 70+5 when I have got the ITA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yogisharma said:


> Anyone please help,
> How do I contact immigration?I have been waiting for grant since dec 2019!


You can use the feedback form on the DHA website or use social media like Facebook and Twitter 
Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> DHA website


Has anybody got a reply this way - especially from sending feedback on their official website? If so, any progress afterwards, or just a generic reply, and no further progress? I couldn't find them on Twitter (I don't use Twitter but I do have an account there) and on Facebook there is no option to send them a message, only to write a comment on their wall, and many, many people wrote on their wall, with zero response


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

I've even now tries to submit feedback, and when I complete all the clicking, and press "submit form" it states: "Form submission is not required for your selection."
So, no chance to do anything actually...


----------



## IndieNish (Mar 30, 2021)

vesnacerroni said:


> I've even now tries to submit feedback, and when I complete all the clicking, and press "submit form" it states: "Form submission is not required for your selection."
> So, no chance to do anything actually...


I tried everything a year ago!! gave feedback via the form and on phone.. tweeted for days tagging everyone.. nothing worked!!


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

vesnacerroni said:


> Has anybody got a reply this way - especially from sending feedback on their official website? If so, any progress afterwards, or just a generic reply, and no further progress? I couldn't find them on Twitter (I don't use Twitter but I do have an account there) and on Facebook there is no option to send them a message, only to write a comment on their wall, and many, many people wrote on their wall, with zero response


For anyone thinking of submitting a complaint I’d probably not bother. I submitted a ‘complaint’ in May just questioning their processing time. I’ve been waiting onshore since Feb 2020. I got a pretty generic response about a month later which I’ll show below with my details edited out:

————————

The Department apologises for the time it has taken to process your feedback case.
We acknowledge your concerns regarding the processing time of your visa application. You should be aware estimates of processing times are provided as a guide only. Individual processing times may vary from the published estimates. Due to COVID-19, some visa processing times have been affected and applications may take longer to finalise.
The processing of certain Skilled migration visa applications is subject to both Migration Program planning levels and priority processing arrangements set by the Minister which determine the order in which the applications are processed.
The Department is currently prioritising processing of visa applications which meet the following criteria:

travelling at the invitation of the Australian Government or a state or territory government authority for the purpose of assisting in the COVID-19 response
providing critical or specialist medical services, including air ambulance, medical evacuations and delivering critical medical supplies
with critical skills required to maintain the supply of essential goods and services (such as in medical technology, critical infrastructure, telecommunications, engineering and mining, supply chain logistics, aged care, agriculture, primary industry, food production, and the maritime industry)
delivering services in sectors critical to Australia’s economic recovery (such as financial technology, large scale manufacturing, film, media and television production and emerging technology), where no Australian worker is available
providing critical skills in religious or theology fields
sponsored by your employer to work in Australia in an occupation on the Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List (PMSOL)
whose entry would otherwise be in Australia's national interest, supported by the Australian Government or a state or territory government authority
If your application is not identified as meeting one of the above criteria, your application may exceed the average processing time.

————————

Is what it is I suppose. The excuse of Covid still being used.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flapsincorp said:


> For anyone thinking of submitting a complaint I’d probably not bother. I submitted a ‘complaint’ in May just questioning their processing time. I’ve been waiting onshore since Feb 2020. I got a pretty generic response about a month later which I’ll show below with my details edited out:
> 
> ————————
> 
> ...


Covid is a free get out of jail card used by anyone and everyone all over the world
Can’t meet deadline for supply- blame covid
Can’t meet deadline for service - blame covid
All companies, suppliers and government have been given a blanket excuse to hide all their inefficiency 
Everyone has reduced their call centres to a bare minimum to save costs and are blaming covid 
It’s ridiculous to have to wait for hours to speak to most companies service departments to lodge complaints 
Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> Covid is a free get out of jail card used by anyone and everyone all over the world
> Can’t meet deadline for supply- blame covid
> Can’t meet deadline for service - blame covid
> All companies, suppliers and government have been given a blanket excuse to hide all their inefficiency
> ...


Totally true


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi, I have been granted 190 state nomination from NSW this April 2022 , but I am living in Victoria from last 8 years. My question is do I really need to move to NSW?


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi, I have been granted 190 state nomination from NSW this April 2022 , but I am living in Victoria from last 8 years. My question is do I really need to move to NSW?


no


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi

I applied for 190 Visa (queensland sponsored) in Nov 2019 for ICT business analyst.
I am offshore. I have not received any CO contacts till now. My application status in immi account is still "received".
I called them up for status update. They said, we cannot do anything.
Should i loose hope & resume my career progression (which i had kept on hold) offshore or there is still some light at end of tunnel ?
Request folks who are in same position & @NB for your inputs please

Thanks
Amit


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Indi141052 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for 190 Visa (queensland sponsored) in Nov 2019 for ICT business analyst.
> I am offshore. I have not received any CO contacts till now. My application status in immi account is still "received".
> ...


I've waited and put my professional career options on hold since we applied (August 2019). I'm done waiting. Just got another position and moving to another country in EU. If Australia eventually calls us, we can then decide if it is worth proceeding. We decided to wait for another 18 months tops for purchasing the house, if it doesn't happen until then, we will decline an invitation, should we ever receive it. It will be 4.5 years of wait then! So, in a nutshell, after3 years of waiting endlessly, I took another job in another country, moved on with my career, as this could drag on forever it seems...


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

vesnacerroni said:


> I've waited and put my professional career options on hold since we applied (August 2019). I'm done waiting. Just got another position and moving to another country in EU. If Australia eventually calls us, we can then decide if it is worth proceeding. We decided to wait for another 18 months tops for purchasing the house, if it doesn't happen until then, we will decline an invitation, should we ever receive it. It will be 4.5 years of wait then! So, in a nutshell, after3 years of waiting endlessly, I took another job in another country, moved on with my career, as this could drag on forever it seems...


I'm going to study in the EU. Same thinking as you, similar path. I imagine this will cost Australia quite a bit of money when you multiply how many people like us are waiting and choose different paths. But they know this. It will take a long time for them to put their words into action.


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> I've waited and put my professional career options on hold since we applied (August 2019). I'm done waiting. Just got another position and moving to another country in EU. If Australia eventually calls us, we can then decide if it is worth proceeding. We decided to wait for another 18 months tops for purchasing the house, if it doesn't happen until then, we will decline an invitation, should we ever receive it. It will be 4.5 years of wait then! So, in a nutshell, after3 years of waiting endlessly, I took another job in another country, moved on with my career, as this could drag on forever it seems...


Yes, Absolutely agree with you & i will follow the same path. If it comes, it comes, we will see at that point. For now, I am going to move ahead in my professional & personal life. Thanks for your reply !!


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

nomadiccarpneter said:


> I'm going to study in the EU. Same thinking as you, similar path. I imagine this will cost Australia quite a bit of money when you multiply how many people like us are waiting and choose different paths. But they know this. It will take a long time for them to put their words into action.


Dont think they are concerned, as they have already taken full visa fee amount upfront, so financially its us who are at loss. Frustrating bit is that they have taken our full money, have not responded even in these 3 years & are not liable to provide any update as well. They are kind of kings of their own kingdom . They will find more folks from waiting line to pick up. So yes, we should explore alternate options & move on with our lives.


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

Indi141052 said:


> Dont think they are concerned, as they have already taken full visa fee amount upfront, so financially its us who are at loss. Frustrating bit is that they have taken our full money, have not responded even in these 3 years & are not liable to provide any update as well. They are kind of kings of their own kingdom . They will find more folks from waiting line to pick up. So yes, we should explore alternate options & move on with our lives.


The delays are across almost every visa, however. The fees upfront are one thing but think how much a migrant invests in Australia over a lifetime and multiply that by the total number of the backlog and I'd say it's quite a set back for Australia. It's a lot of work to replace this loss, that's why it would be easier to process them. I know for certain I'm keeping my file active. The only way to get rid of me and others is to cap and cease us out of existence. We'll see what results from the words of the new government.


----------



## isharawlc93 (9 mo ago)

BUMP


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

been waiting since Nov 2019, my Australian dream has truly ruined my life


----------



## abhisht103 (Mar 5, 2016)

We are waiting since August 2019, in January 2020 they asked for additional documents which we submitted but since than we have not heard anything from them


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

abhisht103 said:


> We are waiting since August 2019, in January 2020 they asked for additional documents which we submitted but since than we have not heard anything from them


It is pathetic to see such long time without any acknowledgement & sense of responsibility towards folks who have paid thousands of dollars, to owe them an explanation, give them comfort & give a true picture. I guess , we really cant call this a developed economy as this much nonsense is not there in under developed economies as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Indi141052 said:


> It is pathetic to see such long time without any acknowledgement & sense of responsibility towards folks who have paid thousands of dollars, to owe them an explanation, give them comfort & give a true picture. I guess , we really cant call this a developed economy as this much nonsense is not there in under developed economies as well.


I don’t think the Australian government sent you a request to become a PR in Australia 
You applied because you found it to be the best destination for you
If you don’t like the delays, just withdraw your application and carry on as you wish
Cheers


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

NB said:


> I don’t think the Australian government sent you a request to become a PR in Australia
> You applied because you found it to be the best destination for you
> If you don’t like the delays, just withdraw your application and carry on as you wish
> Cheers


Yes, you are right !! I choose that destination because of a promising better life and under an expectation of my application being processed in a certain timeframe. Processing time can increase for sure, but there needs to be atleast some sort of communication (even automated if required) to all the applicants in pipeline that you are in queue & will be processed in due time (which has not happened for me in almost 3 years now). Additionally, there is no real logic by which they pick certain applications & not others.It is pretty much upto the whims & fancies of DHA. 

As inline with all others, I have paid the money & have the liberty to express my displeasure & resentment towards this unprofessional behaviour (not liable to give any explanation or update to applicants) of DHA. I will be happy to withdraw my application as long as i can get a refund for the same & may be you can shed some light on that with your unbounded wisdom in this space. And in case, I cannot get a refund, suggest you do not advise people of the same as the money invested is a significant factor for me (may not be for everyone) 

Thanks


----------



## dthor (6 mo ago)

Hi
I have received a nomination for 190 from NSW and it is in the "received" state. I am right now in NSW with a valid 482 visa. If I travel overseas for vacation(approx 1 month) would that affect my application?. I don't need a bridging visa as 482 allows me multiple entries to Australia.
Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dthor said:


> Hi
> I have received a nomination for 190 from NSW and it is in the "received" state. I am right now in NSW with a valid 482 visa. If I travel overseas for vacation(approx 1 month) would that affect my application?. I don't need a bridging visa as 482 allows me multiple entries to Australia.
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions


Doesn’t matter
Enjoy your vacation
Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> I don’t think the Australian government sent you a request to become a PR in Australia
> You applied because you found it to be the best destination for you
> If you don’t like the delays, just withdraw your application and carry on as you wish
> Cheers


It would be fair in such case of unexpected delays (over 3 years in our case) since when we applied it stated that the average waiting time is 7-10 months to process visas, so 36 months is much longer than 7-10 months - to offer to return money paid for all those visas for people who would wish to no longer wait for their never ending answer. This way it is only one was communication, meaning you can not do anything, but wait, and if withdrawing application, you don't get money back. I understand that there should be no refunds in regular cases, but the whole planet moved on after Covid phase, but Australia still have not, and I see no indication that it will happen any time soon. I would gladly withdraw my family's application (5000 EUR paid) and apply elsewhere with that money, instead off waiting forever, but I do not want to withdraw as there is no refund, so in any case I have no compensation...should I known that it will be over 3 years wait, we would have NEVER applied for PR visa.


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> It would be fair in such case of unexpected delays (over 3 years in our case) since when we applied it stated that the average waiting time is 7-10 months to process visas, so 36 months is much longer than 7-10 months - to offer to return money paid for all those visas for people who would wish to no longer wait for their never ending answer. This way it is only one was communication, meaning you can not do anything, but wait, and if withdrawing application, you don't get money back. I understand that there should be no refunds in regular cases, but the whole planet moved on after Covid phase, but Australia still have not, and I see no indication that it will happen any time soon. I would gladly withdraw my family's application (5000 EUR paid) and apply elsewhere with that money, instead off waiting forever, but I do not want to withdraw as there is no refund, so in any case I have no compensation...should I known that it will be over 3 years wait, we would have NEVER applied for PR visa.


Absolutely. Could not agree with you more.
Since there is no refund available, we are kind off at the mercy of DHA, which by the way is one of the worst performing departments anywhere on this planet. There should definitiely be an option available to withdraw & ask for refund. In case you have not looked at my file for the last 36 months, then what are you holding back the money for ? Give me a fair option to withdraw my money & my application. 
This is where the issue is, they want to holdback on the amount as well and do not want to be liable or give any justifications to individual applicants. So keep them lingering for their own benefits.
Hope , someday DHA wakes up from its hibernated mode & look at providing these practical options to people & start working towards being a professional organization.


----------



## pongiepam (8 mo ago)

Hi All, 
I might start with a bit of a rant just to clear out my frustration then would love to ask for your suggestions on what else I can do 😞
I’ve been waiting for my sc190 visa grant since December 2019 ( invited and nominated pretty quickly). It’s excruciatingly stressful as there are too much uncertainties. I’ve tried the bvb technique, calling them pretty much every week and even might try to call them every morning from now on. Practically, I’ve tried every ways that I possibly can, to somehow trigger their response. 
I know my wait time hasn’t been as long as some but it has been quite extensive for me and I’m quite desperate atm. Also I’ve been in this country since 2008 which is pretty much half of my life already. With plan on sponsoring my parents over as they are of old age and would love to look after them during their retiring days but it’s been on a hiatus for quite sometimes now. 
With recent news that they will now prioritise offshore applicants. I’m pretty much hopeless at this point. 
So what else can I do for them to process my application? A cover letter perhaps? If so if anyone has a template, could you please send me (could be beneficial for everyone who are in the same boat)?
Any help would be much appreciated 🙂


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

pongiepam said:


> Hi All,
> I might start with a bit of a rant just to clear out my frustration then would love to ask for your suggestions on what else I can do 😞
> I’ve been waiting for my sc190 visa grant since December 2019 ( invited and nominated pretty quickly). It’s excruciatingly stressful as there are too much uncertainties. I’ve tried the bvb technique, calling them pretty much every week and even might try to call them every morning from now on. Practically, I’ve tried every ways that I possibly can, to somehow trigger their response.
> I know my wait time hasn’t been as long as some but it has been quite extensive for me and I’m quite desperate atm. Also I’ve been in this country since 2008 which is pretty much half of my life already. With plan on sponsoring my parents over as they are of old age and would love to look after them during their retiring days but it’s been on a hiatus for quite sometimes now.
> ...


I feel you, in a similar situation but I’m offshore and applied since Nov 2019. Tried everything I could but no hope. Recently appointed an agent through my friend’s referral and it turned out that the agent just wanted to make money on my desperation, which he does nothing after my payment for the service fees. Even my emails do not get replied from the agent, similarly to DHA.

Feeling so stressed, stuck, deceived, and hopeless.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pongiepam said:


> Hi All,
> I might start with a bit of a rant just to clear out my frustration then would love to ask for your suggestions on what else I can do 😞
> I’ve been waiting for my sc190 visa grant since December 2019 ( invited and nominated pretty quickly). It’s excruciatingly stressful as there are too much uncertainties. I’ve tried the bvb technique, calling them pretty much every week and even might try to call them every morning from now on. Practically, I’ve tried every ways that I possibly can, to somehow trigger their response.
> I know my wait time hasn’t been as long as some but it has been quite extensive for me and I’m quite desperate atm. Also I’ve been in this country since 2008 which is pretty much half of my life already. With plan on sponsoring my parents over as they are of old age and would love to look after them during their retiring days but it’s been on a hiatus for quite sometimes now.
> ...


You can rave or rant all you want
It will fall on deaf ears
Your grant will come in it’s own sweet time
There is nothing you can do to expedite it 
Take a deep breath and relax and forget that you have applied for PR
Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

After 3 years of waiting, we finally got contacted by the CO, asking us for additional documents. They asked for new police certificates and health checks, but they have also asked for "Personal particulars for character assessment" which we have already submitted (form 80) 3 years ago. Do you know why they are asking again for the same form?


----------



## VM17 (Jan 7, 2021)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After 3 years of waiting, we finally got contacted by the CO, asking us for additional documents. They asked for new police certificates and health checks, but they have also asked for "Personal particulars for character assessment" which we have already submitted (form 80) 3 years ago. Do you know why they are asking again for the same form?


Can you please help are you onshore or offshore? and which occupation?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

VM17 said:


> Can you please help are you onshore or offshore? and which occupation?


225311 public relations professional offshore

​​


----------



## DEREK in Oz (5 mo ago)

Hi, guys, I am new. I recently got the invitation to apply for 190 visas. I noticed that on the home affairs website "step by step", the applicants need to provide forms 80 and 1221. However, in the application "required document", there is no place to upload form 80. Could anyone help me, do we need to submit form 80 or 1221?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DEREK in Oz said:


> Hi, guys, I am new. I recently got the invitation to apply for 190 visas. I noticed that on the home affairs website "step by step", the applicants need to provide forms 80 and 1221. However, in the application "required document", there is no place to upload form 80. Could anyone help me, do we need to submit form 80 or 1221?


I submitted both
Simple
Cheers


----------



## DEREK in Oz (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> I submitted both
> Simple
> Cheers


Thanks for answering my question. Do you know if I can upload the same documents in both section"Aus study requirement" and "Aus education qualification"? or just upload them in one section and leave the other one blank?


----------



## DEREK in Oz (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I just lodged my 190 application. In 'actions required', shows 
"Arrange health examinations", but I did not receive any letter from DHA, should I wait? or do I need to contact anyone about this? I have a previous examination from previous visa but I did not do blood exam


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DEREK in Oz said:


> Hi everyone, I just lodged my 190 application. In 'actions required', shows
> "Arrange health examinations", but I did not receive any letter from DHA, should I wait? or do I need to contact anyone about this? I have a previous examination from previous visa but I did not do blood exam


Click on the link and see if it allows you to generate the hap id
Cheers


----------



## DEREK in Oz (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> Click on the link and see if it allows you to generate the hap id
> Cheers


Thanks. I clicked the link. there is a hap id and referral letter. Thanks


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

Guys, need one help, My application has been in "received" status for 3 years now in immiaccount website.
Is there any further update required from my end ? I dont see any actions pending , but still wanted to check, if i am missing anything because I have not had any CO contact till date.
Additionally, if you guys know what is the next status change, for ex, when you receive a contact & any subsequent statuses applicable thereafter ? it will help clear my doubts.
Thanks


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi All,
I have done my medical in 2019 December. After nearly 3 years of waiting they have asked to do the medicals again. The issue I have is my child (5+ years) has a speech delay and now we are in UK. I can do the medical test in UK.

Is there someone who has done medical test in UK? Appreciate if you can share the experience, and any risk that can be involve in such condition. Is this UK test is tough?

Thanks.


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

Any idea on what it means on having Submitted status in ImmiAccount for close to 2 years now?


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

Ana_journey said:


> Any idea on what it means on having Submitted status in ImmiAccount for close to 2 years now?


My application is in "received" status for 3 years, are these status same or different ?


----------



## Lucilletwo (Jul 19, 2020)

badscorpian said:


> Hi All,
> I have done my medical in 2019 December. After nearly 3 years of waiting they have asked to do the medicals again. The issue I have is my child (5+ years) has a speech delay and now we are in UK. I can do the medical test in UK.
> 
> Is there someone who has done medical test in UK? Appreciate if you can share the experience, and any risk that can be involve in such condition. Is this UK test is tough?
> ...


There's no difference to the medical wherever you get it - chest x-ray, urine and blood samples, and a standard physical. I got mine done in the UK although I lived in Switzerland at the time. I happened to be back in the UK for a visit when the medical was requested, so did it there (also it was cheaper than Switzerland). My husband did his in Switzerland - exact same procedure.

I doubt your child's speech delay would cause issues; generally they are looking in the medical for any conditions that are likely to cause a need for costly, long-term support from the Australian Government.


----------



## pianori11 (5 mo ago)

Hi All, I have recently registered ROI in VIC state, and they finished the first round for the selection (I was not selected.). Does enyone know how long is each selection round in VIC 190? 3 months or so? I would like to expect when they start a next round. Thanks!


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

Indi141052 said:


> Guys, need one help, My application has been in "received" status for 3 years now in immiaccount website.
> Is there any further update required from my end ? I dont see any actions pending , but still wanted to check, if i am missing anything because I have not had any CO contact till date.
> Additionally, if you guys know what is the next status change, for ex, when you receive a contact & any subsequent statuses applicable thereafter ? it will help clear my doubts.
> Thanks


Does anyone knows about this from your personal experiences ?


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

No update required from your end. Wait until the CO contact you for updated PCC and medicals or perhaps grant your visa


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> No update required from your end. Wait until the CO contact you for updated PCC and medicals or perhaps grant your visa


Thankyou


----------



## isharawlc93 (9 mo ago)

chettis said:


> Finally Visa 190 NSW has been granted!!!
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer (70+5)
> 
> EOI submitted: 06/03/2019
> ...


Congratulations !!

Did you submit multiple EOI's?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After 3 years of waiting, we finally got contacted by the CO, asking us for additional documents. They asked for new police certificates and health checks, but they have also asked for "Personal particulars for character assessment" which we have already submitted (form 80) 3 years ago. Do you know why they are asking again for the same form?


Probably because 3 years i slong enough for you to have some changes in your last FOrm 80. So they want to have your recent Form 80 thats why they requested it. In three years we have move twice, changed job and travel some flights. So they might be asking this for applications thats quite been so long.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

How long it may take after CO contacts to get grants


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> How long it may take after CO contacts to get grants


No one can predict
It can be tomorrow or not for months or even years in some cases
Cheers


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends,
For the reply of CO contact on Passport copy of kids, I have uploaded it both on identity and travel document section of immiaccount- of each kids. But i come to know from a wtsup group that, the CO asked documents need to be attached to the "Other attachment" section of each kid.
Pls advise what to do now?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Friends,
> For the reply of CO contact on Passport copy of kids, I have uploaded it both on identity and travel document section of immiaccount- of each kids. But i come to know from a wtsup group that, the CO asked documents need to be attached to the "Other attachment" section of each kid.
> Pls advise what to do now?


Have you already submitted and pressed the "*Information Provided*" button? It should be fine as you have attached the documents that were asked by CO, however if it is giving you sleepless nights, you can still attach the same under *Other Documents*.


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

It's our turn. Pleased to inform all that me and family have been granted 190 visa NSW today. Been waiting since Nov 2019 for this. Twice CO contacts. Twice Medicals. Twice PCC's. Alhumdulilah! Hang in there guys... it's coming. I would like to thank all members of the forum for their support and guidance.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

saifyusuf said:


> It's our turn. Pleased to inform all that me and family have been granted 190 visa NSW today. Been waiting since Nov 2019 for this. Twice CO contacts. Twice Medicals. Twice PCC's. Alhumdulilah! Hang in there guys... it's coming. I would like to thank all members of the forum for their support and guidance.


Hopefully our too applied November 2019. Got CO contact last month. When did you have your last CO contact?

Congrats!


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

ga2au said:


> Hopefully our too applied November 2019. Got CO contact last month. When did you have your last CO contact?
> 
> Congrats!


August 20th had a CO contact for new medicals and Form 80
Hang in there. You'll get it very soon. All the best to all


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

saifyusuf said:


> August 20th had a CO contact for new medicals and Form 80
> Hang in there. You'll get it very soon. All the best to all


Mine was Aug 22, then sent all documents September 7. Hopefully almost there! ❤


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

ga2au said:


> Mine was Aug 22, then sent all documents September 7. Hopefully almost there! ❤


Very soon. Hang in there.


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

saifyusuf said:


> August 20th had a CO contact for new medicals and Form 80
> Hang in there. You'll get it very soon. All the best to all


Mine was Aug 19 and submitted again 7th Sep, lodged since Nov 2019.

Big congrats!


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

tinnguyent said:


> Mine was Aug 19 and submitted again 7th Sep, lodged since Nov 2019.
> 
> Big congrats!


Please update us if you got your grant. Were almost the same timeline.


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

ga2au said:


> Please update us if you got your grant. Were almost the same timeline.


Just wanted to correct that I submitted the requested docs on Sept 11th, not the 7th. Sorry for my bad memory! 🥲

Will keep you posted, and good luck to you too!


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Good morning @NB & every one.
I need an advise.

We had received the CO contact on 10th Aug for medicals for me, my wife and my elder daughter (although, we had already informed the department new born baby was not added at that time) and form 80. we had cleared the medicals on 16th AUG & submitted the form 80s on 5th Sep.
After submitting the forms my new born baby (5m old) has been added to my application ( confirmation mail received on 8th Sep)

Now in immi account it shows *health examinations required for newly added applicant.*
My doubt is how to get the *HAP ID*? Do we need to wait for until the Department generate HAP ID i.e. another CO contact or can we generate by our selves?


When I clicked on newly added applicant in my immi account, there a url to *organize health examinations*. When I open the URL there is a check list. Can we get HAP ID by filling and submitting this check list?

Could anyone help me on this?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

abrao115 said:


> Good morning @NB & every one.
> I need an advise.
> 
> We had received the CO contact on 10th Aug for medicals for me, my wife and my elder daughter (although, we had already informed the department new born baby was not added at that time) and form 80. we had cleared the medicals on 16th AUG & submitted the form 80s on 5th Sep.
> ...


You have to answer this, then once done you can download the medical test required for your new born child.


----------



## moaz (Aug 29, 2018)

guys can someone tell me my chances of landing a 190 for SA

Overall points 80(with state nomination), a graduate student from SA, Did master of machine learning in uni adel. 
I have a permanent job in SA in my nominated occupation as an electrical engineer. been working since Jan this year. 

i fulfilled all the requirements listed by SA 190 state nomination but I only have 80 points. is that enough or should I improve my English score and pump my English score?


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

moaz said:


> guys can someone tell me my chances of landing a 190 for SA
> 
> Overall points 80(with state nomination), a graduate student from SA, Did master of machine learning in uni adel.
> I have a permanent job in SA in my nominated occupation as an electrical engineer. been working since Jan this year.
> ...


You’d better maximize your EOI scores as there may be a lot of potential candidates whose points are equal to or greater than yours. Assuming on the same background (exp, age, etc.) their EOIs may be selected. Improving English score with PTE is achievable.


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Praise the lord dear Brothers and Sisters,
Now it is my turn to share the success story (189-granted).

My Promise for the year 2019- Nothing will be impossible for you Matthew 17:20.
1. Cleared PTE with band 8 from band 6 in May-2019 after 24 attempts(PTE&IELTS).
2. Got invite in 2019-July
3. Lodged visa on 8th-Aug-2019 (exactly after 4 years returned from Aus. Been in Aus till 8-8-15)

My Promise for the year 2022 Ask, and it shall be given you Matthew 7:7

No response till 10-aug-2022(During this time learned new technologies moved to new job, blessed with 2nd baby girl, Did two times PCCs and uploaded them without failing.)
4. Got CO contact for Medicals and form 80 on 10-Aug-2022 (Younger one not added to application by this time)
Requested the agent to send a request to department, but he denied to send it. Hence, sent the request to Department by my own.
5. New born added to application on 3rd Sep-22
Requested the agent to send a request to department for HAP id generation. Again, he denied.
6. Fortunately, with our group members help generated the HAP ID from my mirror account by my own.
Younger child (6m) medical completed on 19 Sep-2022.
7. Grant for all 4 on 23.9.22.

Please excuse me if you find something wrong in this message.

Thank you everyone for your kind help through out this process. Special thanks to @ga2au @NB


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

abrao115 said:


> Praise the lord dear Brothers and Sisters,
> Now it is my turn to share the success story (189-granted).
> 
> My Promise for the year 2019- Nothing will be impossible for you Matthew 17:20.
> ...


Wonderful, congrats!! 
That was fast! 
We uploaded our docs (new PCC, 80 forms and new healthcare checks) on 9 September, so hopefully we'll get the grand soon too 🤞

One question though - why did your agent refused to send those docs you asked him to?


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

abrao115 said:


> Praise the lord dear Brothers and Sisters,
> Now it is my turn to share the success story (189-granted).
> 
> My Promise for the year 2019- Nothing will be impossible for you Matthew 17:20.
> ...


Big congrats to you and your family, the tough journey has finally ended with a satisfactory outcome!

Just concerned about the agent though, he didn’t seem to really represent his client!


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

How to go about swapping my points from single to defacto with a PR. I’d really like to make my relationship with my long term boyfriend official and start living together and this processing business has just put a hold on everything! Is it wise? 

We’re stuck in long distance and it’s really taking a toll on our mental health now.
Funnily enough I LODGED ONSHORE in Jan 2020 and it’s still “received” but HE LODGED OFFSHORE in Aug 2019 and has had his PR since Jan 2020. At the time things weren’t as serious to apply as partners. Now it is and I’m not sure how to deal with this?


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

kishore787 said:


> How to go about swapping my points from single to defacto with a PR. I’d really like to make my relationship with my long term boyfriend official and start living together and this processing business has just put a hold on everything! Is it wise?
> 
> We’re stuck in long distance and it’s really taking a toll on our mental health now.
> Funnily enough I LODGED ONSHORE in Jan 2020 and it’s still “received” but HE LODGED OFFSHORE in Aug 2019 and has had his PR since Jan 2020. At the time things weren’t as serious to apply as partners. Now it is and I’m not sure how to deal with this?


I'm stuck on a similar situation but my advise is to keep your status as is, changing it may probably lead to the change in points which are different from your claims, resulting in your application rejected.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kishore787 said:


> How to go about swapping my points from single to defacto with a PR. I’d really like to make my relationship with my long term boyfriend official and start living together and this processing business has just put a hold on everything! Is it wise?
> 
> We’re stuck in long distance and it’s really taking a toll on our mental health now.
> Funnily enough I LODGED ONSHORE in Jan 2020 and it’s still “received” but HE LODGED OFFSHORE in Aug 2019 and has had his PR since Jan 2020. At the time things weren’t as serious to apply as partners. Now it is and I’m not sure how to deal with this?


If he already has a pr, then apply for a spouse visa
Cheers


----------



## kishore787 (Dec 10, 2020)

NB said:


> If he already has a pr, then apply for a spouse visa
> Cheers


Im not married or engaged? Thanks to waiting it out


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Wonderful, congrats!!
> That was fast!
> We uploaded our docs (new PCC, 80 forms and new healthcare checks) on 9 September, so hopefully we'll get the grand soon too 🤞
> 
> One question though - why did your agent refused to send those docs you asked him to?


Any update on your application? I think I’m going back to the infinite waiting queue. 🥲


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Folks,
Finally got the CO contact before the 3rd anniversary date of Visa Filing. The asks:

PCC
Medical
Employment check till the date of filing visa

Input: I ha got 7.6 years awarded by Vetassess and the points ticked up after 6 months once I completed 8 years in the immi system. Will this be the key reason for employment check as they want to ensure those points were valid?
My filing date was Dec 2019 and I continued in the same firm and profile till 2021, so no issues per se.

Important question:
They have asked for the entire 8 years of employment and given examples as reference letters on letterhead, payslips, bank statements and superannuation etc. That is a LOT of documentation which I mostly have as it was given to Vet assess too. Should I put everything in a structured manner in a single pdf (starting latest role to the earliest) and upload? I have the reference letters for all but one (where I had given affidavit to Vet assess as company had shut shop) and joining + relieving letters, few payslips for all and Form 26AS for all years that mentions the tax paid in India with company name. 

Would this be good enough? Was also planning to make vet assess outcome letter as the starting page of the document, followed by summary table of company wise documents and then the real deal starts for over 100+ pages. 

I don't want to overkill too. 

Thanks for the advice folks.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

bahlv said:


> Folks,
> Finally got the CO contact before the 3rd anniversary date of Visa Filing. The asks:
> 
> PCC
> ...


Hey mate, did you not upload of these documents already at the time of your 190 visa application submission 3 years ago?


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

Congrats Bahlv,
Some hope for my case, when you were invited, do they include points of 8 years experience? If yes, you must show them proofs that they required, I think so!!
Wish you all the best, mate!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Nancy Do said:


> Congrats Bahlv,
> Some hope for my case, when you were invited, do they include points of 8 years experience? If yes, you must show them proofs that they required, I think so!!
> Wish you all the best, mate!


Yes Nancy, they gave points for 8 years. Thanks and all the best for you.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

RDStranger said:


> Hey mate, did you not upload of these documents already at the time of your 190 visa application submission 3 years ago?


Vetassess had checked everything, but awarded 7.6 years. The max claim was for 8 years which automatically happened in the EOI after 6 more months. I think they want to see that I didn't leave the role in those 6 months.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

bahlv said:


> Vetassess had checked everything, but awarded 7.6 years. The max claim was for 8 years which automatically happened in the EOI after 6 more months. I think they want to see that I didn't leave the role in those 6 months.


Ah I see. Well easy for you to prove as you are still in the same role


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

tinnguyent said:


> Any update on your application? I think I’m going back to the infinite waiting queue. 🥲


Nope, not yet, 40 days has passed since our last upload, 3 years and 3 months since our first upload...forever wait indeed


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Nope, not yet, 40 days has passed since our last upload, 3 years and 3 months since our first upload...forever wait indeed


When is ur s56 date?
Im also waiting again after CO contact last August 22. Visa lodge 2019


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Nope, not yet, 40 days has passed since our last upload, 3 years and 3 months since our first upload...forever wait indeed


38 days since the last update and 2yrs 11mths, I’m so worried that we may get ignored for another 3 years. 🥲


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

ga2au said:


> When is ur s56 date?
> Im also waiting again after CO contact last August 22. Visa lodge 2019


I was contacted on Aug 19 and I believe vesnacerroni’s date of contact is Aug 17. 🥲 We all lodge in 2019.


----------



## usa.aussie (Sep 22, 2019)

Question for the braintrust... How is unemployment following application lodgement viewed?

I received a CO contact today for my 190 Visa lodged in February 2020 requesting an updated Form 80. I've been unemployed for a good portion of that time, studying on my own and supporting myself through savings. Any insight into how that might affect my application?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

usa.aussie said:


> Question for the braintrust... How is unemployment following application lodgement viewed?
> 
> I received a CO contact today for my 190 Visa lodged in February 2020 requesting an updated Form 80. I've been unemployed for a good portion of that time, studying on my own and supporting myself through savings. Any insight into how that might affect my application?


Doesn't matter one bit


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

tinnguyent said:


> I was contacted on Aug 19 and I believe vesnacerroni’s date of contact is Aug 17. 🥲 We all lodge in 2019.


Hope we get ours soon. Please update here if any of u got the golden email!


----------



## pongiepam (8 mo ago)

co contacted last week 12/10 for new medical and PCC as my application was lodged in December 2019. medicals are done the next day and PCC was updated yesterday. seems like things are going in the right trajectory! Hopefully, we will all get grant soon!!!


----------



## pongiepam (8 mo ago)

co contacted last week 12/10 for new medical and PCC as my visa 190 onshore application was lodged in December 2019. medicals are done the next day 13/10 and PCC was updated yesterday 20/10. seems like things are going in the right trajectory! Hopefully, we will all get our grants soon!!!


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

pongiepam said:


> co contacted last week 12/10 for new medical and PCC as my application was lodged in December 2019. medicals are done the next day and PCC was updated yesterday. seems like things are going in the right trajectory! Hopefully, we will all get grant soon!!!


congratulations and good luck to you mate!


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

Contacted for medicals after nearly 31 months. Carpenter, offshore, 190 NSW. Feels like a dream after no updates for so long!


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

pongiepam said:


> co contacted last week 12/10 for new medical and PCC as my visa 190 onshore application was lodged in December 2019. medicals are done the next day 13/10 and PCC was updated yesterday 20/10. seems like things are going in the right trajectory! Hopefully, we will all get our grants soon!!!


Woohhh 3 years for an onshore 190. Interesting


----------



## pongiepam (8 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Woohhh 3 years for an onshore 190. Interesting


oh mate tell me about it )). Frustrating as hell


----------



## VM17 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

Want to share good news with everyone here -
Visa Lodged Date - 18/05/2020
Grant Date - 25/10/2022 (direct grant - offshore)
Medicals + pcc uploaded - 23/10/2022
In august informed immi about the job changes done between 2019-2022. Along with salary slips and relieving letters from all companies (3 companies)
ANZSCO - 261311
Points - 95 ( Victoria Nomination )

Note - No form 80 or 1221 were uploaded neither were contacted for the same

Thankyou everyone who responded to all my questions here. This group is really awesome.

I hope everyone gets the grant soon.

There is always light at the end of the tunnel, though sometimes tunnel is too long and checks our patience.


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

VM17 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Want to share good news with everyone here -
> Visa Lodged Date - 18/05/2020
> ...


I am really happy for you, big congrats!


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

Got my grant today, nearly 32 months after applying. Offshore, carpenter.
190 NSW - lodged 30th March 2020.
First and only CO contact for medicals 24th of Oct, 
Responded the 5th of November and got my grant today, five days later. 
Seems like there's no pattern to grant after medicals, but it's starting to pick up again!


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

pongiepam said:


> oh mate tell me about it )). Frustrating as hell


Mate any progress?? My cousin got his 190 granted just yesterday after 20 days


----------



## pongiepam (8 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Mate any progress?? My cousin got his 190 granted just yesterday after 20 days


oh man! i'm so jealous lol!!! mine's still shown further assessment


----------



## pongiepam (8 mo ago)

nomadiccarpneter said:


> Got my grant today, nearly 32 months after applying. Offshore, carpenter.
> 190 NSW - lodged 30th March 2020.
> First and only CO contact for medicals 24th of Oct,
> Responded the 5th of November and got my grant today, five days later.
> ...


congratulation man!!!


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

nomadiccarpneter said:


> Got my grant today, nearly 32 months after applying. Offshore, carpenter.
> 190 NSW - lodged 30th March 2020.
> First and only CO contact for medicals 24th of Oct,
> Responded the 5th of November and got my grant today, five days later.
> Seems like there's no pattern to grant after medicals, but it's starting to pick up again!


big congrats!!!


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

pongiepam said:


> oh man! i'm so jealous lol!!! mine's still shown further assessment


Yours will come soon! Seems to be no rhyme or reason. Could be tomorrow, next month, we just don't know when!


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

I know what the answer is but anyone know the rough time to get a grant after receiving S56 for medicals and police checks. Waiting since Feb 2020, need to get out my current job! 
I haven’t seen many grants from the 2019/2020 applicants, we just keep on waiting as always.


----------



## .1794102 (2 mo ago)

Flapsincorp said:


> I know what the answer is but anyone know the rough time to get a grant after receiving S56 for medicals and police checks. Waiting since Feb 2020, need to get out my current job!
> I haven’t seen many grants from the 2019/2020 applicants, we just keep on waiting as always.


My situation is the similar to yours.
Applied Nov 2019, CO contact Aug 2022. Still waiting for grant.

I can see in various groups there have been plenty grants in the past few weeks for applicants who lodged in 2022, onshore.
Apparently COs are going in the opposite direction from what the ministerial direction is, i.e, priority for offshore applicants and processing for all visas in chronological date of lodgement.

Currently they seem to be processing April/May 2022 in terms of 190, meaning ours might might happen next year since they will be closed for the holidays for a few weeks in Dec/Jan.


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

AussieMate99 said:


> My situation is the similar to yours.
> Applied Nov 2019, CO contact Aug 2022. Still waiting for grant.
> 
> I can see in various groups there have been plenty grants in the past few weeks for applicants who lodged in 2022, onshore.
> ...


I’m stuck in exactly the same situation and timeline. 🥲


----------



## .1794102 (2 mo ago)

tinnguyent said:


> I’m stuck in exactly the same situation and timeline. 🥲


I guess we can't do anything but wait as always.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Just got our 190 grant. Applied on 7th September 2022 after VIC nomination in late August. Total time taken - 70 days. Direct grant. No CO contact. Medicals and all PCCs were uploaded on 24th October.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

ankur31 said:


> Just got our 190 grant. Applied on 7th September 2022 after VIC nomination in late August. Total time taken - 70 days. Direct grant. No CO contact. Medicals and all PCCs were uploaded on 24th October.


Congrats! That's amazing to hear! Are you onshore or offshore? What's your occupation?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Congrats! That's amazing to hear! Are you onshore or offshore? What's your occupation?


Onshore. Sofware Engineer - 261313


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey guys, after 3 years and 3 months of waiting, our PR visas has been granted!

Super happy and relaxed - finally! )))

For others who also received grants, do you know what is the next step? We only got PDF doc telling us that we have received grants, but no info on what it should be done next...do you know? Thanks!

I'm an offshore PR Specialist


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hey guys, after 3 years and 3 months of waiting, our PR visas has been granted!
> 
> Super happy and relaxed - finally! )))
> 
> ...


Big congratulations to you and your family!!! I know how long you waited for the grant so you must have been on cloud9 atm 😂


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

tinnguyent said:


> Big congratulations to you and your family!!! I know how long you waited for the grant so you must have been on cloud9 atm 😂


Thanks!! Indeed! I barely got any sleep last night because of the excitement!


----------



## Raykor (2 mo ago)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hey guys, after 3 years and 3 months of waiting, our PR visas has been granted!
> 
> Super happy and relaxed - finally! )))
> 
> ...


Congratulation on your Grant!!!
On your query on what needs to be done next, you need to respect the conditions mentioned in your PR Grant pdf (if any).
Other than that nothing required, PR is recorded electronically and linked directly to your passport and no visa stamping required as such.
Next steps -- Pack your bags, move to your dream country, find a job and hopefully a happy ever after.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Raykor said:


> Congratulation on your Grant!!!
> On your query on what needs to be done next, you need to respect the conditions mentioned in your PR Grant pdf (if any).
> Other than that nothing required, PR is recorded electronically and linked directly to your passport and no visa stamping required as such.
> Next steps -- Pack your bags, move to your dream country, find a job and hopefully a happy ever after.


Thank you!

Oh, great, I thought that I need to contact their embassy for our visas  

Thanks again!

And good luck to everyone in this process!


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

Any one still waiting after S56? Applied Feb 2020 - I received request the 20th of September ‘22 and replied with medicals and police certs on the 27th finalising it. Still waiting…


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

Flapsincorp said:


> Any one still waiting after S56? Applied Feb 2020 - I received request the 20th of September ‘22 and replied with medicals and police certs on the 27th finalising it. Still waiting…


you’re not alone, received s56 on a similar timeline and still waiting


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

tinnguyent said:


> you’re not alone, received s56 on a similar timeline and still waiting


Couple of my mates got their grants in 2 months after medical submission. Requested in sept, grant in nov end


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

manu24 said:


> Couple of my mates got their grants in 2 months after medical submission. Requested in sept, grant in nov end


Yeah I’ve been seeing the average taking 2months after requests sometimes longer though. I get that they’re busy and trying to clear the back log but I feel like I am the back log. There can’t be many people waiting since 2019/2020 anymore. Just sort us, we’ve waited long enough.


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Flapsincorp said:


> Yeah I’ve been seeing the average taking 2months after requests sometimes longer though. I get that they’re busy and trying to clear the back log but I feel like I am the back log. There can’t be many people waiting since 2019/2020 anymore. Just sort us, we’ve waited long enough.


I understand that. I lodged myself in jan 2020. Got requested for medical on 1st dec 22. Will see how long it would take.


----------



## Flapsincorp (Jul 19, 2021)

manu24 said:


> I understand that. I lodged myself in jan 2020. Got requested for medical on 1st dec 22. Will see how long it would take.


Fingers crossed for you man - hopefully we hear something soon 🤞🏼


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

Flapsincorp said:


> Any one still waiting after S56? Applied Feb 2020 - I received request the 20th of September ‘22 and replied with medicals and police certs on the 27th finalising it. Still waiting…


original 190 Lodgement date :- Nov 2019, CO contact :- Oct 2022, closed S56 request on 5th Nov, still waiting !!


----------



## immi_canz (May 6, 2021)

Hello All,

My visa lodgment was in Dec 2019. I got CO contact on Oct 2022 and submitted all documents (PCC, Medicals for me and spouse, child's passport). We informed department about the newborn (5 months) with form 1022, birth certificate etc. however they haven't asked for child's health assessment. Immiaccount shows my name and spouse's name. It doesn't show up child's name in the application.

My Immiaccount still shows initial assessment, what would you recommend getting child's name added to the application and for child's health assessment?


----------



## tonyvu (29 d ago)

Hello guys,
I need your advice on my case. I am currently a finance manager with a total of > 8 years of experience (in which: 3 years as an auditor at a Big4 firm, 1 year as a general accountant, and almost 5 years as a finance manager.
My point test is expected to be 85 points (30 points - age, 15 points- graduated from a tier 1 university, 15 points - 8 years of experience, 20 - PTE _(which I expect to have next Feb/Mar, now I have 7.5 IELTS)_ and 5 points for my wife English level).
Do you think I should apply for visa 189 for accountant (accountant or management accountant), or 190/491 for finance manager.
I know with my experience, I can possibly claim 8 years of experience as a finance manager or management accountant.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

Guys finally got my grant! 3 yr 1 mth waiting is now over. Here's my time line (261313, 95 points):

30 Jul 2019: EOI lodged.
19 Nov 2019: State nomination received (Queensland).
20 Nov 2019: Visa application lodged.
24 Feb 2020: Case officer contacted 1st for military service completion/exemption certificate.
24 Feb 2020: Additional documents and response provided.
19 Aug 2022: Case officer contacted 2nd for another medical certificate and police-check certificate.
12 Sep 2022: Additional documents and response provided.
25 Nov 2022: Case officer contacted 3rd for passport renewal.
26 Nov 2022: Additional documents and response provided.
22 Dec 2022: Granted
I can sleep peacefully now. Wish quick grants to whoever are waiting!


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

tinnguyent said:


> Guys finally got my grant! 3 yr 1 mth waiting is now over. Here's my time line (261313, 95 points):
> 
> 30 Jul 2019: EOI lodged.
> 19 Nov 2019: State nomination received (Queensland).
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

tinnguyent said:


> Guys finally got my grant! 3 yr 1 mth waiting is now over. Here's my time line (261313, 95 points):
> 
> 30 Jul 2019: EOI lodged.
> 19 Nov 2019: State nomination received (Queensland).
> ...


Did you contact the department after submitting medicals and passport renewal?


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

manu24 said:


> Did you contact the department after submitting medicals and passport renewal?


I always did but it did not seem that they really receive or read my emails 😂


----------



## Indi141052 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello everyone

I have received the golden email for grant today. its been exhausting 3 + years since the date i filed this. but feeling great to have crossed the line

My timelines

ANZSCO Code :- 261111 (business analyst)/ Offshore
190 Sponsoring state :- Brisbane
190 lodged date :- Nov 2019
First CO contact :- Oct 2022
Resubmitted docs :- 5 Nov 2022
Second CO contact :- 21st Dec 2022
Resubmitted the required docs :- 22nd Dec 2022
Final Grant :- 23rd Dec 2022

I would like to thank all of you guys for your support & guidance. Folks who are still awaiting their grant, dont loose hope, it will take time, but come eventually. 

Thanks


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

Indi141052 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have received the golden email for grant today. its been exhausting 3 + years since the date i filed this. but feeling great to have crossed the line
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## SlickShoes (Oct 20, 2021)

Got our grant last week after 3.5 years of this whole process; the timeline (roughly) below:

EOI submitted August 2019
Sponsorship from Queensland received in December 2019
Visa lodged with completed Medicals and Police Certificates in February 2020.
CO Contact to re-do Form 80, Medicals, and Police Certs October 2022
Visa GRANTED December 20th, 2022.
I thought our application had just been lost in the mix, but it was a great feeling to see it granted finally. So anyone else that is waiting a long time, it will eventually come, the wait with no contact/communication is just massively frustrating.


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

After PR grant (190) and travelling for first time to australia. Is it important to land first time in the sponsored state? or can we visit any state in australia on our first landing?

Thankyou in Advance!!


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

vaishali17 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> After PR grant (190) and travelling for first time to australia. Is it important to land first time in the sponsored state? or can we visit any state in australia on our first landing?
> 
> Thankyou in Advance!!


Any state is fine


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

RDStranger said:


> Any state is fine


Thankyou for quick response. Are there any formalities that we need to go through on landing? Any documents needed?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

vaishali17 said:


> Thankyou for quick response. Are there any formalities that we need to go through on landing? Any documents needed?


You just need your grant letter just in case otherwise it's all electronic


----------

